# Your Latest Fatbike Related Purchase (pics required!)



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Not to take from the "Daily Fatbike Leaning Against Something" Thread....But, let's see the new toys.

I'm still gathering stuff for the annual Pugsley Overhaul. In the pic Avid Full Metal Jacket housing, 3M reflective black tape (for rim strip), 34t White ENO Chainring, Revelate Designs Sling.

*Edit* adding pic of new camera, Nikon AW100. Should play in the cold better than the old cheapo point and shoot.


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Lynskey's having a "Make Us Say No" sale!!!


----------



## Smallfurry (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm in the process of collecting parts, and have a ton of stuff in the mail. Recieved these a couple of weeks ago. They're safely tucked away in my office draw, nestled up to a Sram TT900 lever, and a fizik gobi, to keep warm. They're 165s which may stumpy legs prefer.


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

slight update for my pugsley.........

before the winter sets in, i wanted some sort of protection from the wet/rain/snow/slush whatever is on the ground basically.....as these 3.8 tyres throw up spray like an articulated lorry :lol:

fat bikes are tough to get guards for, not many are over 100mm wide, so no point or purpose, i decided to get something with both.....racks with a flat top, for protection and usefull for my bag, and other items.

this is what most people go for.

rather than spend £110 per rack for surly ones, i have opted for £14.99 racks from edinburgh cycles, they go straight on, though you have to change a bolt or two for better fitment, and the legs go on the outside one side, then inside the other, due to the offset frame and forks.

they accept the 3.8 rubber with ease, and will protect me from the main spray and slush that ends up in the old bum crack 
:lol:


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

heres a link to the racks i bought, incase anyone wanted to read up......

Revolution Adventure Pannier Rack Mountain (£14.99)


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

On-One Mary Bars, Moose Mitts, and a Niterider MiNewt 350 Cordless light.


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

Brown dropped this off earlier. Talk about bright...


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Green green, it's green they say......


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

wadester please tell me you are getting a green frame.


----------



## mikeyonthemadone (Jul 4, 2009)

apbtlvr said:


> Brown dropped this off earlier. Talk about bright...


Oh baby! I have sold 5 of these in the last month out of our shop in Southern Idaho.....love'em!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

wadester said:


> Green green, it's green they say......


Sweet set of goods. Kermit would be jealous! :nono:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Here it is:









I have to wait until Christmas before I can do anything with it, since my wife doesn't know about it, nor does she know about the red size small 9:zero:7 that Santa Claws is getting her.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

red rolling darryls and a new white industries m-16 front hub


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

Nate is Gnarly


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Some cables came in. The "Hyper" cables are die extruded(meaning they are actually round) WITHOUT any teflonish coating. And some replacement lining for the Nokon/Fullmetal jacket housing. I can't stand mushy brakes. And some lube!


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

*My eXTRa wide hubs*

Now all I need is new rims, and spokes, and tires..............


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

sryanak said:


> Now all I need is new rims, and spokes, and tires..............


Those are soooo cool! I know you have explained in the past how you've made them, but a whole thread full of pics sure would be nice!!!


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

sryanak that is awesome! I'd like to do that to a SON hub.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

sryanak said:


> Now all I need is new rims, and spokes, and tires..............


Ooooo, cool. One of my biggest issues with upgrading wheels in the fat bike world is giving up cup and cone hubs.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

For the new build:thumbsup:


----------



## kencamp (Jul 19, 2011)

*Empty boxes*

All I have is empty boxes now, just finished building what I call my Big Fat Gary Fisher. It rides great and was fun to build, it weighs 35 lbs.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

Full Suspension Fatty!!! I want!!!

How much clearance is there?


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

Holy crap that is schaweeeet!


----------



## akclimber49 (Sep 17, 2011)

Porcelain rocket frame bag!!!


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

^^^^Just received Scott's new Ground Control handlebar bag. I'll get a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Fresno (Jul 11, 2011)

@kencamp. Very interesting bike. Would you please start a thread on the build of the "Fat GF". I would like to know how you modified the rear frame.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Fresno said:


> @kencamp. Very interesting bike. Would you please start a thread on the build of the "Fat GF". I would like to know how you modified the rear frame.


From the photos, it looks to be just spacers. Maybe the entire back end bolts together in two or three pieces? Looks like a somewhat scary amount of spacers on the bb though...I think I would have gone with a profile setup for the bb, since it can be spaced externally to accomodate any shell width.


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

From 26InchSlicks


From 26InchSlicks

Now if only the actual bike would get here. :madman:


----------



## davesport (Oct 10, 2010)

Saltyman....we've got twins 

Recent purchases include Edinburgh Bicycle racks (Thank you to Yodagoat for these :thumbsup Jandt frame bag & a Smart 1 Watt rear LED light. It's eye searingly bright with the main LED on. It's also got a "Group riding" mode which shuts the big LED off & keeps the two smaller ones lit.









D.


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

DSC00169 by Johnclimber

November 14th - Because Big Wheels Roll Better | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Plus a Salsa Mukluk frame bag turned up but the wife hid it for Christmas


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Just got a new Endo and a Revelate Seatbag.


----------



## Kev-Bot (Jun 7, 2010)

100mm Phil Stainless bottom bracket, Aluminum mounting rings, Dirt Shields


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

^^^ Sweet. I didn't know dirt shields were available. I made my own ....but just ordered a set from Phil. Thanks (!) 

I'm waiting on my Izumi V track chain, Phil 20t cog ( have a Rohloff ) and new chainring to finally finish my Pugs ( again )


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

The new wheelset built and ready to go


----------



## johnny settle (Mar 10, 2011)

G-reg said:


> Just got a new Endo and a Revelate Seatbag.


Love this photo! Perfect example of our enthusiasm being instilled in the future generations. What are the chances this young man will soon be posting his own opinions on all things two-wheeled? I like the odds. :thumbsup:


----------



## dirtrider6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hopey steering dampner, first ride today with it installed on the Pugs and it worked great, kept the front end from wandering.


----------



## Sterry46 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Keep the front end from wandering...?*

I've got one too. Mine is called a wife.


----------



## Smallfurry (Jul 8, 2009)

A small part but its these little quality components that I really love. A homebrewed 31T chainring. I'm going to need to dremel the RaceFace cranks to make it work. But only a little.

Very nicely made.


----------



## Kev-Bot (Jun 7, 2010)

*Thanks brown santa*

Today's shipment.

(E3 light isn't for the 907, but I'm excited about it and it was in the box)


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Technically not purchased, but Paul sent some shims to take play out of my LoveLevers.


----------



## AKRC78 (Apr 17, 2011)

Fat Sheba's hot off round one with the the drill press.:thumbsup:


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

i love ESI grips, and wanted an upgrade from the thinner rubber on the pugsley........


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

Boom.


----------



## johnny settle (Mar 10, 2011)

FYI fatheads, Speedgoat is having a black friday sale -20% (use coupon code; black9), they will also honor an instant price match from MBP/My Bike Pro ($529.99), free shipping and no tax. So I just ordered my wife a 2011 Surly Pugsley frame and fork for $424 delivered. Sale ends 11/27. Merry X-mas!


----------



## sfuller (Jan 14, 2007)

Custom frame bag and booster rocket seat pack from Porcelain Rocket.


Porcelain_Rocket_013.jpg by S.Fuller, on Flickr

Ordered a set of black bar mitts from Bass Pro yesterday but they haven't shown up yet.


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

That makes me so excited for my TPR stuff that should be coming in the next few weeks!!!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, not fat specific, but will enable me to ride longer at night now with the shorter days.....

:thumbsup:


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

Switching everything to 1/8" 

Waiting on my Phil cog and HBC ring.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

sfuller said:


> Custom frame bag and booster rocket seat pack from Porcelain Rocket.
> 
> 
> Porcelain_Rocket_013.jpg by S.Fuller, on Flickr


Very nice...:thumbsup:

Scott's working on my custom bags as we speak. I'm stoked to hit the OR Dunes this winter and test them out...


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

johnny settle said:


> FYI fatheads, Speedgoat is having a black friday sale -20% (use coupon code; black9), they will also honor an instant price match from MBP/My Bike Pro ($529.99), free shipping and no tax. So I just ordered my wife a 2011 Surly Pugsley frame and fork for $424 delivered. Sale ends 11/27. Merry X-mas!


Sadly I can't the coupon to work...it accepts it, but I don't get 20% off a suspension fork I put in my cart. Is the 20% only good for certain items?


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

No frostbitten toes this year: Lake MXZ302's, RBH VaperTherm socks, Toasty Feet "Aerogel Infused" insoles. The insoles are about 1/2 as thick as the wooly ones that come with the Lakes but just as warm...how much Aerogel is actually involved is suspect:skep:.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

crankset waiting 4 frame
SJ


----------



## jreinan01 (Jul 26, 2010)

New set of drilled Flat Top 80mm rims that will get laced to the new Hope Pro 2 Evo hub... Waiting on front hub (9:zero:7) and spokes (DT Swiss super comps) 

Should be a great wheelset


----------



## inlikeflynt1956 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Mary and Nate(s)*

Here are my non-stock items for Pugs.
Just took my newly built-up frameset out on its maiden voyage this AM.
My other frame was damaged so I just swapped out the components.
The Titanium annodized Mary bars were great and gave me confidence and control.
The Thomson Stem is a new addition as well 100 x 31.8 x 10.
The Nates F & R were superb for the conditions today, still some mud and puddles on the trails after a rainstorm last week so traction was great semi-dry/wet .


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

Lame, low-quality garage door shot, I know. But just got it built tonight and this is the cleanest it will ever be, so had to seize the opportunity.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Keen "Brixen"*

Just picked these up for this winter on my Mukluk.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

I actually find myself wanting it to get cold so I can test these. They stay the hell away from my ankles while holding onto the rest of my foot. It's mid 30s and balmy here, so I don't know if they work yet.









Epoxy, hardener, a different _kind_ of epoxy and hardener, vacuum bag fasteners, gum tape...









I got these cranks for 56% off. The short pink ones just wouldn't sell.









I'm no homophobe, but I'm no fan of pink, so a 30 minute date with Greased Lightning and a wire brush gave me this:


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

Front and rear racks for my 907, Revolution Adventure Pannier Rack Mountain:










Great value for £14.99. I already had one for rear but the new ones are just slightly different, with slightly larger tubing and still lighter.


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

wadester said:


> Green green, it's green they say......


Nice green Profiles


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, I'm excited. Fancy core foam is all that's left in the mail. Wish I had more to throw at this hobby.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Drew Diller said:


> I got these cranks for 56% off. The short pink ones just wouldn't sell.
> 
> View attachment 656471
> 
> ...


Damn! I ought have purchased them for my wife's red 9:zero:7 build (it's a Christmas present, she doesn't know about it yet). I have a whole buttload of purple, red, and pink anodized components set aside for her bike build, but hadn't really thought about the crankset.


----------



## Shimaani (Jan 19, 2008)

*Color coding*

I replaced the 44T with bash guard and changed the black middle ring to a gold colored one. Now I wonder if two gold colored bolts would be better looking than four.
Neither of my boxers got into pic









.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Yippie!
I will have a squishy fork on my 9zero7 soon! Just waiting on 29er kit & axle adapter....
:thumbsup:


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

jaydrunkenpee said:


> Boom.





Shark said:


> Yippie!
> I will have a squishy fork on my 9zero7 soon! Just waiting on 29er kit & axle adapter....
> :thumbsup:


Congrats Shark I'm glad It's finally coming together for ya!


----------



## jreinan01 (Jul 26, 2010)

New 9:zero:7 fork from Trail Cycle in Forest Lake,MN ...great lbs to deal with. I think the fork looks awesome on my 2011 907....


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

I realize I didn't get this pic up as soon as I said I would. Here's the Ground Control handlebar bag from Procelin Rocket. The drypack to the left is _not_ included in the price and is a 10L waterproof bag from OR. The idea being you don't have to unhook your bag from the bike, just pull out the drybag from inside. Cool, huh? :thumbsup: The picture does not due these items justice; the 10L drysack has room to spare inside the bag, plus you have the little accessories bag too. Not just for the fatbike but the monstercross bike too, which I'm commuting with.


----------



## ericpulvermacher (Nov 1, 2008)

Built myself a new unicycle wheel. It's only 30mm wider than my other one, hope it fits in my frame :thumbsup:


----------



## Beachcomber (Mar 28, 2011)

*New Fatback*

A whole new Fatback!!! Actually got it about a month ago, but loving it! Just added the Niterider MiNewt 600 light but haven't ridden with it yet.


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Carver My Ti handlbars - the 1.55mm version. About 375g










The Ti kinda fits better than the black of the Clarence.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally, these were delivered today !
Also i got a new can of talcumpowder with a fresh menthol smell.
Now if only the rain and heavy winds will stop...


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

*Moon Landing*

Got into town and picked this up last night -and got a snow day today ('cuz nobody in sw NM knows how to deal with ice/snow).

Sparkly!


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

A spare fat wheelset is never a bad thing  Getting a killer deal on them is even better.


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

Beachcomber said:


> A whole new Fatback!!! Actually got it about a month ago, but loving it! Just added the Niterider MiNewt 600 light but haven't ridden with it yet.


Way To Go
Nice ta see ya wearing da green laddie!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fresno (Jul 11, 2011)

wadester said:


> Got into town and picked this up last night -and got a snow day today ('cuz nobody in sw NM knows how to deal with ice/snow).
> 
> Sparkly!


Congrats. I am waiting for mine. Question: This the color is that sparkly? Is it the way it photographs? Or I am goimg to have to get used to glitter?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

2nd wheelset build of the year!!

Uma 90's
Jeff Jones front Hub
Salsa rear hub
DT db spokes
Black brass Nipples


----------



## jreinan01 (Jul 26, 2010)

New front hub...now we are ready to build some wheels!!!


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Fresno said:


> Congrats. I am waiting for mine. Question: This the color is that sparkly? Is it the way it photographs? Or I am goimg to have to get used to glitter?


Yes, it's that sparkly. It's metal flake black, but with enough small flakes to be closer to dark grey/metallic black. The full frame shot is a little less sparkly than in person, whereas the closeup is a little more - and shows more glittery color than seemed to be there in person.

You'll just need to accessorize properly:









Note that the pics were in bright sun.


----------



## mabrew (Nov 28, 2011)

Black pug. Gift from wife. Love it and her of course.


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Brought home a new Mukluk 2. :thumbsup:


----------



## maxus (Jun 29, 2008)

Goods from CRC

Conti DH tube


Atlas FR cranks


----------



## Trumpits (Apr 12, 2009)

WERD is the word

135mm Medium with Susitina build
upgrades-
127 TPI tires including BFL up front
XT front derrailleur
McGrath wheel set
Thompson post

I also got a pair of 520's and a floor pump because my hand pump might take a while with a BFL.

no big deal..........................


----------



## kingpin_75s (Feb 2, 2011)

Revelate Designs Viscacha Seat Bag and Gas Tank...in action :thumbsup:

Saturday ride out by Minnehaha Falls on a 25 mile loop around Minneapolis and down to Fort Snelling State Park. Headed out just after the snow started to the river and out to the Falls. Dropped down into Fort Snelling State Park for a quick tool around and started heading back as it was already pretty dark. A final stop to enjoy a nice frozen donut from my seat bag on the train bridge between Harriet and Calhoun then round the lake into Uptown and home. 

Great Gear! Great Day!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

That green frame rocks!


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

Trumpets- awesome pics, that is a good time waiting to happen.


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

Kingpin....nice well equipped bike :thumbsup:

Trumpits.....cool Christmas presents


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

£15 Coyote Canti brake mount mini rack from Amazon...

Gosford Bay beachride by coastkid71, on Flickr

A new Stewart Tartan seat  ...

Gosford Bay beachride by coastkid71, on Flickr

And some matching dust caps  ...

Pugsley winter prep by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

^^^ Nice....

....and glad you're back CK :thumbsup:


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

Setting up a new stem on my Pugs.


----------



## maxus (Jun 29, 2008)

Archi-Enduro purcahsed from local Urge dealer. With its few holes - great helmet for colder days.
And used SC32, but this one is for summer setup


----------



## deleteyourselph (Aug 25, 2011)

Suba what kind of stem is that??? It looks Ti, and it looks badass!


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

It's a custom Black Sheep 120/15* I need to get the face plate on yet which is also Ti. I found out most Ti stems have aluminum face plates, and didn't want to go there. 

Besides the 120/15* spec, I had three main criteria...

....overbuilt...overbuilt...and overbuilt


----------



## AKRC78 (Apr 17, 2011)

I should probably be saving money for xmas presents but i guess it's a gift to myself!

used frame and cranks:thumbsup:
new wheels just finished 
handlebars to match


----------



## Zeitlupe (Nov 21, 2010)

My two-fer . . . Alfine 11 and a Nate.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

40 Below Nalgene Coozy


----------



## maxus (Jun 29, 2008)

Broke my old cdale pump, so bought a new, more fatbike-friendly one. 
Topeak Joe-Blow Mountain with HUUUGE barrel.

And a pair of 47 mm trial rims for summer setup.



onza hog rear (doublewalled), 810 grams


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

*Some Jeff Jones love.*

Love this hub! YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Ricky J (Jul 17, 2005)

*Team Green*

The latest is a pair of Surly's lime green Rolling Darryls. The colors remind me of a mid-90s Muzzy Kawasaki superbike, just reversed.

Go Scott Ru$$ell!


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

bdundee said:


> Love this hub! YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


Fixed for macro PCs: MOV00400 - YouTube

Yeah, I'd say that thing rolls a bit smooth compared to my bike right now, hehe.


----------



## atom29 (Feb 6, 2010)

Trumpits said:


> WERD is the word
> 
> 135mm Medium with Susitina build
> upgrades-
> ...


There's no way you that Big Fat Larry is gonna fit in a 9zero7 fork.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

*Some assembly required*

Waited 2 weeks for this thing....










Finally, my chariot awaits.










*Weight:* 32.07 lbs (15" stock bike without pedals)
*Weight w/pedals:* 33.04 lbs (15" bike with Shimano XT PD-M785)
*Current weight:* 33.13 lbs (15" bike, Shimano XT PD-M785 pedals, Nates 120TPI, & some dirt)


----------



## jreinan01 (Jul 26, 2010)

atom29 said:


> There's no way you that Big Fat Larry is gonna fit in a 9zero7 fork.


Actually it does...have seen it in person and ridden it


----------



## mttklmhifi1 (Nov 13, 2010)

Looks sweet and the weight is excellent for a stock bike!


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

santa came a few days early (and yes, this is for the fat bike)....










Many miles in utah to float and ride...

g


----------



## jreinan01 (Jul 26, 2010)

Finally all laced up...look awesome, sound great and very very happy


----------



## atom29 (Feb 6, 2010)

Post up BFL in the 9zero7 fork. What width rim we talking?


----------



## Look Out Below (Apr 28, 2011)

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/another-full-suspension-phatty-757352.html


----------



## Insainio (Nov 4, 2011)

I was debating on the pedals that I wanted to put on my Muk2. Finally decided to try the Wellgo WPD-996 pedals. Clipless on one side, platform on the other. The color even matches. Haven't used them much, so the jury is still out on how they will perform. Only cost me $50.00 too.


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

I got these for my new fat front Mariachi to match it. I'm going with an all green, black, orange with it.

I don't really see myself using any other clip ins that aren't crank brothers


----------



## wrcRS (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## All Seasons Cyclist (Dec 16, 2011)

*Shimano Alfine 8*

I just got my Pugs last week I made a lot of modifications, but the best was the *Shimano Alfine SG-S501 8-Speed Internal Hub*. A complete list of the modifications can be seen at:

Surly Necromancer Pugsley (Black Ops Pug) « All Seasons Cyclist


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

I built this up for my kid for Christmas. He got it early because he won't be home from Norway for long. I tried to chase him around the snowy flowy singletrack yesterday. That was very fun even though I couldn't keep up! 
As it sits the bike is right at 30#. It will gain a bit when I get the 80 mm wheels built up. 
He didn't seem to be at a disadvantage riding on hard pack with the 44mm rims versus my 80's. It is a more stable ride than my old FatBack. I'm looking forward to doing some real comparison rides.


----------



## inlikeflynt1956 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Here are my Latest Purchases*

1. OMM Cold Springs Racks F&R.
Worked with John at OMM getting the mounting down for Pugs' non-canti boss fork.
I had to do some noodling for the mounting, but made no modifications to the rack itself i.e. cutting (yikes).
They look great, and the integrity speaks volumes.
Now,  just need some Arkel panniers for the rear. . .

2. Paul Thumbies with D/A 9 speed levers.
Got these for simplicity, elegance and most importantly RELIABILITY. 
Love the friction backup just in case.


----------



## Insainio (Nov 4, 2011)

inlikeflynt1956 said:


> 1. OMM Cold Springs Racks F&R.
> Worked with John at OMM getting the mounting down for Pugs' non-canti boss fork.
> I had to do some noodling for the mounting, but made no modifications to the rack itself i.e. cutting (yikes).
> They look great, and the integrity speaks volumes.
> ...


Sweet, I love my Paul Thumbies. I would recommend taking the barrel adjusters out. Those things have a tendency to loosen up and they aren't necessary with the set up.


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Toni Lund, what kinda studs are those? I managed to get 1,000 Tikka studs for $114 (plus an extra $50 international transfer charge from my bank).


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Anchors away.*

Tonight i picked up a Hope mono m4 and a Hope mono 6ti.
I couldn't resist grabbing the set for under 300$.


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Spovegas, if you have not tried out that Smartgauge yet, do so soon. Mine arrived before the fatbike and I found out too late that it was a dud (powered up but wouldn't read pressures). Topeak is warrantying it, but it's backordered until end of January.


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

mtbxplorer said:


> ^^Spovegas, if you have not tried out that Smartgauge yet, do so soon. Mine arrived before the fatbike and I found out too late that it was a dud (powered up but wouldn't read pressures). Topeak is warrantying it, but it's backordered until end of January.


I've used mine numerous times and it seems to be working fine. Bummer that yours is a lemon. Hope they get it replaced for you soon.


----------



## lanepatterson47 (Aug 23, 2010)

All Seasons Cyclist said:


> I just got my Pugs last week I made a lot of modifications, but the best was the *Shimano Alfine SG-S501 8-Speed Internal Hub*. A complete list of the modifications can be seen at:
> 
> Surly Necromancer Pugsley (Black Ops Pug) « All Seasons Cyclist


I want your bike.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

spovegas said:


> mtbxplorer said:
> 
> 
> > ^^Spovegas, if you have not tried out that Smartgauge yet, do so soon. Mine arrived before the fatbike and I found out too late that it was a dud (powered up but wouldn't read pressures). Topeak is warrantying it, but it's backordered until end of January.
> ...


I have 2 of the same guage. I have not tried to use them on my fat bike with the low pressure, but know they work with my other 2 bikes.


----------



## inlikeflynt1956 (Mar 17, 2010)

Insainio said:


> Sweet, I love my Paul Thumbies. I would recommend taking the barrel adjusters out. Those things have a tendency to loosen up and they aren't necessary with the set up.


You're right these are sweet.

Needed (wanted) the in-line barrel adjuster for the right lever since the newer XT rear derailleurs have no barrel adjusters on them.
Honestly, I don't know why Shimano eliminated it.

Probably don't need it for the front as they have a tendency to be less problematic, but I'll keep it just for symmetry.

I considered mounting my old bulletproof Suntour XC Pro thumbies circa 1990, with my old XTR 950 RD and XTR 8sp cassette, and I still may.

We'll see how it goes.

Peace


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Barrel adjusters on the rear derailluer are unnecessary and fragile. If you have a barrel adjuster on the shifter, that will be more than enough to adjust out any cable stretch that occurs between adjustments.


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

few bits for my upcoming moonlander......


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

Drew Diller said:


> Toni Lund, what kinda studs are those? I managed to get 1,000 Tikka studs for $114 (plus an extra $50 international transfer charge from my bank).


Tikka PP.


----------



## juram (Mar 4, 2009)

That is a sweet bike. What is the front fork on that thing?


----------



## Shimaani (Jan 19, 2008)

Big Fat Larry and Nate, both with wire bead as they were as light as the folding ones. Still no ten posts on this forum so click for a pic


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Toni Lund said:


> Tikka PP.


Cool. How did you obtain them / how much, if you don't mind me asking? (I'm hoping the route I took is repeatable, but if not, I'd like a plan B)


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

Moose Mitts. I should have a fat bike to put them on next week


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm good for fifty years


----------



## couchman (Dec 2, 2011)

No pic's, my post count is too low, but I got a white pugs a week ago. Riding it everyday. Drinking the koolaid.


----------



## Shimaani (Jan 19, 2008)

Toni Lund said:


> Rubber and studs


 Hi Toni, I got a bagful of those same carbide tipped studs, what size are those drill bits? So far I have not even thought about studding a fat tire but one never knows what work devil finds for idle hands


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Imagine my excitement this morning









Imagine my disapointment









I think a small frame bag might have been packed as a medium, but an emails been sent and I'm sure it will all work out for the best.
Now just the faffing of waiting for the correct one to come and sending the small one back over the pond.


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

Shimaani said:


> Hi Toni, I got a bagful of those same carbide tipped studs, what size are those drill bits? So far I have not even thought about studding a fat tire but one never knows what work devil finds for idle hands


The drill bits are 2.5mm. I will write to my blog when the project continues. Should be fairly easy work, but surely somewhat time consuming.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

Drew Diller said:


> Cool. How did you obtain them / how much, if you don't mind me asking? (I'm hoping the route I took is repeatable, but if not, I'd like a plan B)


I got those studs from Outsider (yetirides.blogspot.com), not sure how many, closer to 300, should be enough.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Not for _just_ the fatbike. Mounted (Edge 800), here, today on the Vaya.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, I'm really spoiled. Here's a new Contour Roam. As is, waterproof to 1m, HD, and many new attachment accessories. Thanks Mom (birthday present).


----------



## Bikepatroltommy (Oct 17, 2009)

*plastic bags*

I found this plastic Istad bags in the IKEA store.
Four different sizes and very VERY cheap.

Great to keep the stuff dry and clean in the saddle and frame bag :thumbsup:


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

cowboygrrl said:


> Wow, I'm really spoiled. Here's a new Contour Roam. As is, waterproof to 1m, HD, and many new attachment accessories. Thanks Mom (birthday present).


Maybe we should call you GadgetGrrl.:thumbsup:


----------



## woody_8_5 (Aug 1, 2006)

*What a kick ass Xmass!*

My new custom Muk 2 built by the guy's at Freewheel Bike. Thanks Pete Hamer! :thumbsup:
XT 10 speed, front and rear derailleurs, shifter pods, chain and cassette. 
XT Trail pedals.
e*thirteen cranks with big ring replaced with a Salsa Bash.
U.S.E 27.2 supension seat post with Sumo clamp.
WTB Silverado SLT seat.
Thomson x4 stem.
Avid Speed Dial 7 brake levers.
Ergon GP1 grips.
BFL 120 tpi front tire.
Nate 120 tpi rear tire.

Things from Santa wife.
Dogwood Designs Pogies.
Sidi Diablo boots.

Other pictures.
Rear tire chain clearance in small front big rear is 4mm.
Best use for a old road tire is a custom chain guard secured with a few zip ties.


----------



## RJay (Jan 26, 2011)

woody_8_5 said:


> My new custom Muk 2 built by the guy's at Freewheel Bike. Thanks Pete Hamer! :thumbsup:
> XT 10 speed, front and rear derailleurs, shifter pods, chain and cassette.
> XT Trail pedals.
> e*thirteen cranks with big ring replaced with a Salsa Bash.
> ...


Nice bike! I picked up a Mukluk 2 from the West Bank Freewheel a month ago and couldn't be happier. Those mitts look great! Are they the plus version?


----------



## woody_8_5 (Aug 1, 2006)

RJay said:


> Nice bike! I picked up a Mukluk 2 from the West Bank Freewheel a month ago and couldn't be happier. Those mitts look great! Are they the plus version?


Reg. version -20. Plus version would've been to warm and I don't plan on doing any long rides when its -40, I will stay indoors and spin on the trainer during those days. I sure hope we get some snow soon or some colder weather would be nice 2.
Cheers


----------



## maxus (Jun 29, 2008)

maxus said:


> Conti DH tube


got another one, 451 gr

and spare Surly tube (553 g) https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30670_Butyl-Schlauch-Modell-2012-.html


----------



## deleteyourselph (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok so this is my collection so far. Getting H-Bars and a Revelate tangle bag tomorrow that I'll post, but wanted to get this pic out quick. Osprey Viper hydration pack, Bern Watts helmet with thermal liner, Cree XM-L light (magicshine ripoff copy), Keen Brixen boots, and Foxwear midweight pants in powershield pro material. I'd like to give a big thanks to Lou at Foxwear, and to Greg Smith and Tony Berger for pointing me in his direction. His pants are frickin' awesome and he answered every little question I had. Nothing like custom tailored cycling gear!, and Lou is great to work with!


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

XTM785 Pedals, Ibex Woolies T-shirt, Smartwool glove liners, new chain, and some new tubes(giving non-Surly tubes a chance again......)


----------



## Zeitlupe (Nov 21, 2010)

Can you spot all the newlies? Husker Du's on Rolling Darryls, Revelate gas tank (handy!), and Garmin Edge 200. All that and in a short snow storm. Perfect!


----------



## All Seasons Cyclist (Dec 16, 2011)

*Outdoor Research Water Bottle Parka*

I've grown tired of trying to drink cold, slushy Gatorade in the winter so I got a pair of *Water Bottle Parkas* and attached them to the *Salsa Anything Cages* on my Surly Necromancer. A review of the parkas can be found at: Outdoor Research Water Bottle Parka For Winter Biking « All Seasons Cyclist


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

2012 Fatback Aluminum 18" with fatback Carbon fork. SRAM XO 7 x 2, Ritchey WCS stem and post, FSA Cranks and Bars with UMA 90's with Hadley hubs and Big Fat Larry's. BB7 brakes with 160 rotors.

Under 30lbs in weight.


----------



## All Seasons Cyclist (Dec 16, 2011)

*Planet Bike ARS Saddle*

I had to change out the saddle that came with my *Surly Necromancer Pugsley*. I know some folks love the stock saddle, but it left me "numb" in the wrong places. I picked up a *Planet Bike ARS Saddle* and love it! In fact, I bought two more for my other mountain bikes. You can see a review at: Planet Bike ARS Standard Anatomic Relief Saddle « All Seasons Cyclist


----------



## All Seasons Cyclist (Dec 16, 2011)

*Hunter Orange HiVis Moose Mitts*

I got to try out a pair of *HiVis Moose Mitts* this week for the first time (too warm before). If you have to share a trail with snowmobiles these could save your life! I wrote a review of them at: Moose Mitts Super HiVis Standard Version In Hunter Orange « All Seasons Cyclist


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

Really looking forward to the Ergons.









I'm ditching my Lake 302's and clipless pedals for platforms and these. For now. Seems like I'm always going back and forth on the pedal thing.


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Big Fat Larry on a Cown Show for my Mukluk

Mukluk by Johnclimber


Blue Rim by Johnclimber

And for camping trips

Frame bag 1 by Johnclimber


----------



## All Seasons Cyclist (Dec 16, 2011)

*Surly Nate Tires*

I got a pair of Surly Nate tires yesterday and tried them out today in the mud/snow (the temp rose to 37 degrees and ruined the trails). WOW! What a difference the Nates make.


----------



## empire_builder (Apr 10, 2008)

The "official" Pugsley frame bag made by Revelate for Surly.


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh, why not....

I finally got everything in and switched over to a 1/8" drivetrain. 

Not long before I'l have my Pugs back together after several months on the stand.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

suba said:


> ...Not long before I'l have my Pugs back together after several months on the stand.


Welcome back


----------



## All Seasons Cyclist (Dec 16, 2011)

*Low Pressure Tire Gauge*

We all strive to find the perfect tire pressure for the snow, but most of the tire gauges I own are not very accurate at low pressures.
Cold temperatures have a great impact on the accuracy of digital tire gauges.
The piston-plunger gauges on most bicycle pumps are affected by changes in temperature and humidity, but gauges with a Bourdon tube are not.
Here is a product review for the gauge I like best for Fat Bikes: Accu-Gage Low Pressure Presta Tire Gauge « All Seasons Cyclist


----------



## jn35646 (Mar 3, 2011)

Great investment. Wearing summer riding gloves in the 20s you forget it is even cold until you biff it into a pile of snow


----------



## jpettit (Dec 22, 2011)

suba said:


> Oh, why not....
> 
> I finally got everything in and switched over to a 1/8" drivetrain.
> 
> Not long before I'l have my Pugs back together after several months on the stand.


Nice setup. Love the cranks. This is close to the setup I'm building right now. I'm going with the Middleburn RS7 UNO crank however.

What is the rear sprocket you are running? I've been trying to figure out if the standard Afline sprocket will accept a 1/8" chain.


----------



## Elderberry (Dec 8, 2010)

Decided to try the Origin8 Bullnose after experimenting with lotsa different sweep, rise, etc. Felt kinda goofy installing it, but the ride is awesome.


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

The fatbike crowd....gotta love it :thumbsup:

Velo....thanks man. I appreciate the welcome...

jpet....Velo's right. Get a cog and ring to match a 1/8" chain. Although you could run a 1/8 chain with 3/32 cog and ring I would not recommend it.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

jpettit said:


> ...I've been trying to figure out if the standard Afline sprocket will accept a 1/8" chain.


You can fit a Sturmey-Archer or SRAM cog as well.

S-A definitely make 1/8" cogs.


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Everything but the lights, pedals, computer and water bag  Sorry for the crappy pic but that was this morning when i was about to load into truck for a ride tonight :thumbsup:

New bars, stem and cable housings showed up today so they'll go on this week. 
Ed


----------



## jpettit (Dec 22, 2011)

Velobike said:


> You can fit a Sturmey-Archer or SRAM cog as well.
> 
> S-A definitely make 1/8" cogs.


thanks for the info!


----------



## All Seasons Cyclist (Dec 16, 2011)

*Revelate Designs Gas Tank*

Just picked up a *Revelate Designs Gas Tank* for my Surly Necromancer.
It not only holds the essentials, but it handles mud and snow a lot better than the other bags I've tried.
A product review (and another photo) is available at: Revelate Designs Gas Tank « All Seasons Cyclist


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

StemCAPtain.


----------



## Smallfurry (Jul 8, 2009)

Not at first glance a fatbike part.
But it will be...........


----------



## xJAHx (Oct 28, 2006)

A lefty is coming...


----------



## besoft (Dec 7, 2007)

Toni have you tested that thermometer to see how accurite it is? also how new is it, the ones on his website look a little different


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Fat bike frame (fat wheels to follow)...


----------



## jjmsmith1 (Sep 19, 2009)

Such a cool bike! Is that a german:a flame fork? 

My recent purchase is my first fat bike, Purp pug! Put 110 miles on it in a week and love it!


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

omit


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

I recently opened a new bike shop in SLC (beehivebicycles.com/ - sorry for the spam).

And one thing I really have wanted for some time was in the cards (or at least finally quasi-justifiable)...



And I have to say, for building fatbike wheels, it is awesome.

Will take a 170mm hub without adapters. Will take a clownshoe with BFL and inches to spare.

First wheelset I used it on already is a moonlander/alfine and I didn't have to use that silly little park tool adaptor. Just drop in the hub offset in the stand and tension it up. Check dish and go down the road...

And not hard to get to +/-0.1mm:






Very pleased with the purchase and wheels 3-5 will go through it in the next few days..


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

gregclimbs said:


> I recently opened a new bike shop in SLC (beehivebicycles.com/ - sorry for the spam).
> 
> And one thing I really have wanted for some time was in the cards (or at least finally quasi-justifiable)...
> 
> ...


Nice. Big $!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

gregclimbs said:


> I recently opened a new bike shop in SLC
> And one thing I really have wanted for some time was in the cards (or at least finally quasi-justifiable)...
> 
> And I have to say, for building fatbike wheels, it is awesome.
> ...


Oh dear, I can see what my next purchase will be.


----------



## All Seasons Cyclist (Dec 16, 2011)

*Bike Poagies by Dogwood Designs*

I bought two pair of *Bike Poagies* -- one is all black and the other is red and black.
While I also own and like both Bar Mitts and Moose Mitts as well, the *Bike Poagies* are definitely the largest of the group.
I wrote at review at: Bike Poagies By Dogwood Designs « All Seasons Cyclist


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

B17 brooks saddle, copper rivets etc.....super comfy as second hand and broken in...ahhhh


----------



## fouture (Aug 7, 2008)

My SANDMAN Hoggar Ti XL and me on the volcanic slopes north of Hekla (Iceland).

Admire the straight and hardly visible tracks it leaves on the loose tephra surface - compared to the deep and erratic tracks of regular mountain bikes on the right.


----------



## fouture (Aug 7, 2008)

The wider view...

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=50.863867,4.711590


----------



## fouture (Aug 7, 2008)

On Eyjafjallajökull


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

besoft said:


> Toni have you tested that thermometer to see how accurite it is? also how new is it, the ones on his website look a little different


Besoft, it is fairly accurate, although it seems that it gives slightly colder readings. It should be new.


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

Credit card still works, so...










The best cycling specific winter shoes, Lake MXZ302, and The Topeak SmartGauge D2. The SmartGauge D2 is really handy.


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

Dual purpose post...

Testing photo posts with Tapatalk from my iPhone and sharing the latest reason for a dent in the bank account.

Needed some bigger pedals for my big feet.









This is how the Muk looks after a much needed bath and new pedals installed.









Next up will be some Black Floyd's (I think...)


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Today brown santa deliverd my new Maverick 24/7 hub.:thumbsup:
Now i can have another (spare) frontwheel, just as a nice extra.
If anyone is looking for one as well, there are still 8 left.
I made an offer of $100 and that was accepted.
Maverick 24/7 Front Hub New 24mm Axle 32 Hole Black 6 Bolt Disc DUC 32 SC 32 | eBay

Sorry for the crappy picture.


----------



## LIRider (Jan 30, 2012)

Been lurking awhile, as I start gathering my pieces. Figured here was a good place to join in the fun. First time Fatty!


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Vey nice and welcome LiRider!!


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Even though the engineer in me likes straight tubes those 9Zero7 frames are as good looking as it gets. Enjoy


----------



## All Seasons Cyclist (Dec 16, 2011)

*Topeak Aero Wedge Pack*

I finally found a saddle bag that will hold a spare inner tube (a _Surly Toob_) for my Pugs.
The *Topeak Aero Wedge Pack has* room to spare and fits up snug under the saddle.
I wrote a review at: Topeak Aero Wedge Pack Saddle Bag « All Seasons Cyclist


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

Score! I stopped at 3 bike shops to find these. One came from a guy who won it in a bike race, but runs big fat larry's, so he didnt need it. They weigh in at 1339 and 1357 grams.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Fakie1999 said:


> Score! I stopped at 3 bike shops to find these. One came from a guy who won it in a bike race, but runs big fat larry's, so he didnt need it. They weigh in at 1339 and 1357 grams.


Hey Fakie I have some good and bad news for ya, the bad is there is a recall on the HD that weigh under 1400g as they have been known to explode. The good news is we will exchange them with new to slightly used ones weighing over 1400g free of charge. I will PM you with the proper return shipping address shortly.

Sorry for any inconvienence......BoB


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

bdundee said:


> Hey Fakie I have some good and bad news for ya, the bad is there is a recall on the HD that weigh under 1400g as they have been known to explode. The good news is we will exchange them with new to slightly used ones weighing over 1400g free of charge. I will PM you with the proper return shipping address shortly.
> 
> Sorry for any inconvienence......BoB


haha! I'll take my chances :thumbsup:

I wont be riding on these until next weekend, when my marge lite wheels come in.


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

I finally built that hub I put together, and my devist8r2 show'ed up. Now I can design the frame around it. 100mm bb shell wil be here before the end of the month.


----------



## LIRider (Jan 30, 2012)

Some more g*OO*dies arrived today!


----------



## Smallfurry (Jul 8, 2009)

Pleasently surprised with the apparant quality o these....


----------



## davelees1 (Mar 18, 2010)

My new Eriksen seat post for my Carver Ti O'Beast 4.7. There are some more details here: Eriksen Sweetpost


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Fat front for my Inbred 29er


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Some of the last Husker Du's left in the wild?



They look kinda nice on the bike.



They are noticeably narrower than the Larry's, and even Endo's. Nevertheless, the extra knobbiness will be welcome on off-camber stuffs.


----------



## Pugrider (Nov 20, 2011)

Some parts I have gathered this winter!


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

had to buy a new bottom bracket for the moonlander as the stock one had dried up and siezed....

new one by hope should last longer than 4 weeks!


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Project*

I love my Redline monocog 29er. (280 bucks from Craigslist). I cannot afford to spend the money for a full fat bike but have been wanting the "Fat Front" for a while.

Universal cycles has GFS rims for $38. (Got one for Valentines Day! - I love my wife)
I have the drill ready.. but am going finish the build before I get cocky.

The hub is a Van Dessel 135mm flip flop. I spun the threads on the fixed side (note to self - do not buy cheap cogs - but the other side is untouched. Spokes are whatever I had in the right length. Brass nipples. For the brake Montano Velo has the adapter. 
($35)

Now for the fork. I know group of welders here who build off-road suspension and they think they can weld a bike fork - and I quote "it will take 10 minutes". So I am taking my Redline Monocog front fork and stretching it to 135mm spacing bottom to top (preserving the disk brake tab proximity and geometry). If this fails (failure during the build process is okay. Failure during first ride not so much)...

I will save and buy for the Enabler or Pugs non offset 135mm this summer.

So far the highest cost item will be the tire. I want to stay traditional so I will most likely go Larry, but a tubeless Origin 8 seems like a fun idea.


----------



## davelees1 (Mar 18, 2010)

utabintarbo said:


> Some of the last Husker Du's left in the wild?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Carver you have there!

Here is a picture of my Carver, and a complete write-up is here: snowbikes.wordpress.com


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

The whole front end 
Salsa Enabler fork. Mukluk takeoff
Surly Nate tire
Surly tube/rim strip
Surly ss hub/Vicious Cycles Graceful Fat Sheeba rim/skewer

I am awaiting what On One will be doing with the proto fat bike and pretty loyal to them and would like that frame. Will also look at having the Sheeba drilled to cut some weight, it's overall not that much heavier then my Grande Maxle with flow and Bronson I can still maneuver just like a traditional front end if not better with so much grip.

I am about to pull the trigger on a studded rear.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*I dig it.*

Man.. now I really want the fat front setup!!

I have to spend less time on the internet and more time in the shed!.


----------



## Fresno (Jul 11, 2011)

*Moon Cops Wheels*

High volume pump, perfect for fat tires (maybe in black would be nice). Easy mount, no rubbing.


----------



## chrispopovic (Feb 15, 2009)

*New Fat Bike*

Great thread. Just bought a Mukluk2. Love all the extra goodies for these bikes.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Fresno said:


> Nice Surly Rear Racks, NiteRider code 3 lights and siren. Loop bars....


Nothing says "MOVE OVER" better than that bike.

Can I borrow it for my next race?


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

Fresno said:


> Nice Surly Rear Racks, NiteRider code 3 lights and siren. Loop bars.


Mark this post gentlemen; Fat Bikes HAVE now gone mainstream.

And welcome Fresno, please feel free to offer your insight.


----------



## druidh (Aug 25, 2004)

Rack now fitted. It's a cheapo from Madison and seems to be badged as it's also available under a few different names. I had to modify the lower mounts and I thought the Giant seatclamp with rack mounts gave a better line to the upper mounts than those on the frame.


P1020568 by druidh_dubh, on Flickr


----------



## gogoolplex (Aug 10, 2011)

Im not yet allowed do post pictures but I just got my fatback! The test ride was probably the northern most fat bike ride ever  After a long long wait it is finally here and the test-ride in the snowstorm was great !


----------



## Team Honeybadger (Dec 15, 2011)

Fresno, what brand/model of urban camo/snow camo seat is that? I remember FUNN offering a thin, minimalist padding one but nothing like that! Bike looks great!


----------



## Fresno (Jul 11, 2011)

Team Honeybadger said:


> Fresno, what brand/model of urban camo/snow camo seat is that? I remember FUNN offering a thin, minimalist padding one but nothing like that! Bike looks great!


The seat is a Diamondback. They are reasonbly priced on Amazon.

@Sand Rat. Our unit does off road patrol. We use motorcycles, ATVs and snowmobiles. The fat bikes makes sense to me. I can make the same patrols quietly.

@gear. Thanks for the tip using the Surly rear rack on the front.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Fresno, convince my sheriff that I can use my Moonlander to better patrol the jail.


----------



## jeepgear (Jun 12, 2011)

Fresno said:


> Nice Surly Rear Racks, NiteRider code 3 lights and siren. Loop bars.


Looks Fantastic! I would love to see closeups of the rear rack installed. Did you need to bend anything? Feel free to respond in the thread below.

https://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/moonlander-racks-show-tell-763022.html

Also a quick shot of your bicycle pump, brand name? Clearance issues? Again Fantastic Job on your bike.

Side note the Moonlander works well at spoking kids on motorcycles. I had two the other day take a double take when they came around the corner. Dressed in black I think I had them spooked.

Have fun out there!

Justin


----------



## hman4663 (Oct 31, 2011)

New everything!


----------



## Tibor (Nov 22, 2011)

got my rims today... brand new 26"x80mm (3inch) red Double Walled Alloy Rims by Robsson... they will look good on my pugsley project...


----------



## woodi2259 (Jul 14, 2004)

New bars..









Though my wife may quickly steal them for her ride and I'll have to find something else. Couldn't get used to or like the stock salsa bars.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Tibor said:


> got my rims today... brand new 26"x80mm (3inch) red Double Walled Alloy Rims by Robsson... they will look good on my pugsley project...


Ooooooooooooooooooh!!!  Verrry nice!!!


----------



## Fortyfour (Feb 23, 2010)

*Speedway 70mm / Salsa 170mm*

Picked up a Speedway 70mm rim and Salsa Mukluk 170mm rear hub. We've got fresh powder after a pretty disappointingly 'dry' winter here in NH. Almost done with my build. One of the most fun wheels I've built to date. More *here*.


----------



## All Seasons Cyclist (Dec 16, 2011)

*Nalgene ATB Bottles*

A few weeks ago I was riding my Pugs off-road and saw a horse emptying his bladder on the trail when it dawned in me that mud was not the only thing clinging to my water bottles!
The next day I stopped at the local bike shop and they showed me the Nalgene ATB All-Terrain Bottle and it solved all of my problems.
Here is a quick review of the bottles: Nalgene ATB All-Terrain Bottle With Domed Lid « All Seasons Cyclist


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

My Marge Lites with XT/Surly hubs came in today. Mounted everything up tonight. Ready for a ride!


----------



## slimhazy (Oct 13, 2009)

Fresno said:


> High volume pump, perfect for fat tires (maybe in black would be nice). Easy mount, no rubbing.


If I could get a copy of the memo of how you justified that expenditure to your boss, I'd appreciate it. Because I want to scam the same thing. If you spent your own $$$ to serve and protect, then:


Rock On!
Thank you, and
Get your accountant to deduct that!


----------



## Fresno (Jul 11, 2011)

slimhazy said:


> If I could get a copy of the memo of how you justified that expenditure to your boss, I'd appreciate it. Because I want to scam the same thing. If you spent your own $$$ to serve and protect, then:
> 
> 
> Rock On!
> ...


No taxpayers funds were used. The unit recieves a grant from Off Highway Vehicle registration in California. We are issued bikes but most use their personally owned vehicle (bike).


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

New bike day!


----------



## slimhazy (Oct 13, 2009)

*Not exactly a "purchase", but certainly $$$*



slimhazy said:


> Forgive the horrible cellphone photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not exactly a "purchase", but certainly an expenditure of funds...

Just picked up my Puglsey fork from *Powder Coat Finishes* in Baltimore.










They didn't have RAL 2010 in stock, and I'm both a procrastinator and on a tight timeline, so they recommended (and I went with) "Bengal Tiger Orange". It looks pretty close to what I remember of my 9:Zero:7 frame; perhaps a little bit less "red". As yet I've been unable to compare them. When I get the two components together in a month after I move, I'll let you all know...


----------



## HDTVdevil (Nov 16, 2011)

Still need to pick them up but a new pair Hüsker Dü's are waiting for me 
EDIT: Picked them up. Don't think there are many of them in Belgium


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

Tubeset and 100mm BB shell is in. Dropouts will be getting lightened up with some machining. WOOT.


----------



## TX [email protected]@TER RED (Feb 4, 2012)

Salsa Anything Cages










Ergon GC2 Grips


----------



## Team Honeybadger (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for the saddle info. btw, what type of bag is that on the top tube of the Moonlander? It looks like the gas tank style as shown on the Revelate Designs website. Thanks again,


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

will posg pics as soon as i get them i have a fat sand bike and a lefty fork on the way


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

A Pugsley that I'll collect tonight


----------



## Tibor (Nov 22, 2011)

got my new cranks from NC17... a pair of 170mm ISIS DH/Freeride Crankset which is really good and light... i need to install it right away... ... and the price was a steal 

... i needed to check if the crankarms will pass the chainstays ... :thumbsup: and they pass... and the little sticker is funny (it will not last long... i know... but i can't await the day when i will have all parts together for my pug...


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

Tibor said:


> got my new cranks from NC17... a pair of 170mm ISIS DH/Freeride Crankset which is really good and light... i need to install it right away... ... and the price was a steal  [/IMG]


will this be a single or internal hub setup when complete??


----------



## Tibor (Nov 22, 2011)

it will be both... Singlespeed in the "front" using a Quando XT singlespeed hub and in the "back" an Shimano Alfine (8 or 11 ... still searching) the front will get a 38tooth chainring... i wanted an octane one Crankset but the one i liked was discontinued and nowhere to buy anymore...

thats the PROJECT to this crankset...


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

Tibor said:


> it will be both... Singlespeed in the "front" using a Quando XT singlespeed hub and in the "back" an Shimano Alfine (8 or 11 ... still searching) the front will get a 38tooth chainring... i wanted an octane one Crankset but the one i liked was discontinued and nowhere to buy anymore...
> 
> thats the PROJECT to this crankset...


oooooops it would help if i read the entire quote. :madman:


----------



## Tibor (Nov 22, 2011)

i wanted a red Octane One DH1... but the colour is discontinued...now they have only blue, black and white... and so i bought the also white NC-17 Crankset of a friend (he only drove it 25miles to check it on his bike before he found out he wanted something lighter (569gramms))... the red Octane one was a 2011 model and can't be ordered by my LBS anymore


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

frame bag, mini fuel tank, wellgo wam-d10 and rear fender. in retrospective i wish i bought just the frame rather than the complete bike, but i can't complain otherwise.


----------



## BoogieMang (Mar 17, 2011)

If all goes well today, I'll be the owner of a lightly used Pugsley. I've got to see if the geometry will work for me though. I'm 6'-0" and normally ride a large Nomad, but I've kind of had my eye on the 18" Pugsley. The one that I'm about to check out is a 20"... Hopefully it works, because I think I can get a good deal on it, but if not I'll just have to wait for an 18" to come along. I think it should be ok, because the top tube measures out pretty much the same as my Nomad, but the standover height has me concerned, though it's not clear how standover is measured on the Pugsley from the Surly website. I've got a 33" inseam, and Surly lists the standover at 32.25". Are my nads going to have enough room with that kind of setup?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

BoogieMang said:


> If all goes well today, I'll be the owner of a lightly used Pugsley. I've got to see if the geometry will work for me though. I'm 6'-0" and normally ride a large Nomad, but I've kind of had my eye on the 18" Pugsley. The one that I'm about to check out is a 20"... Hopefully it works, because I think I can get a good deal on it, but if not I'll just have to wait for an 18" to come along. I think it should be ok, because the top tube measures out pretty much the same as my Nomad, but the standover height has me concerned, though it's not clear how standover is measured on the Pugsley from the Surly website. I've got a 33" inseam, and Surly lists the standover at 32.25". Are my nads going to have enough room with that kind of setup?


deh gonna crack open like a walnut!!! i kid i kid

being 5'11 W 33 inseam but i'm going with an 18. your a tweener it would seem.


----------



## BoogieMang (Mar 17, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> deh gonna crack open like a walnut!!! i kid i kid
> 
> being 5'11 W 33 inseam but i'm going with an 18. your a tweener it would seem.


It turned out to be just fine actually. I'm a little more stretched out than I would prefer, but it's nothing that I can't fix with a shorter stem (had the stock 110mm stem on it). I got a great deal on it too, so it was hard to pass up :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

BoogieMang said:


> It turned out to be just fine actually. I'm a little more stretched out than I would prefer, but it's nothing that I can't fix with a shorter stem (had the stock 110mm stem on it). I got a great deal on it too, so it was hard to pass up :thumbsup:


gotta like cabbage friendly deals for sure!! Yea a 100mm stem may make it perfect.


----------



## Smallfurry (Jul 8, 2009)

Cracked Headtube said:


> Tubeset and 100mm BB shell is in. Dropouts will be getting lightened up with some machining. WOOT.


Wow. I always feel 'build' or 'project' are big terms for what is basically an assembly.

But that is certainly a build.

Exciting stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

Ricky J said:


> The latest is a pair of Surly's lime green Rolling Darryls. The colors remind me of a mid-90s Muzzy Kawasaki superbike, just reversed.
> 
> Go Scott Ru$$ell!


GraveDigger comes to mind...


----------



## All Seasons Cyclist (Dec 16, 2011)

*SKS Grand M.O.M. Oversized Rear Mudguard*

I love playing in the mud on my Pugs, but the clean-up is a real pain.
So, I purchased the SKS Grand M.O.M. Oversized Rear Mudguard and life is much better.
See a product review at: SKS Grand M.O.M. MTB Oversized Rear Mudguard « All Seasons Cyclist


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2012)

maxus said:


> Goods from CRC
> 
> Atlas FR cranks


Available in 100mm BB with 170mm arms?? what bike did you use this on please??:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2012)

Ricky J said:


> The latest is a pair of Surly's lime green Rolling Darryls. The colors remind me of a mid-90s Muzzy Kawasaki superbike, just reversed.
> 
> Go Doug Chandler!!! FTW


Here i fixed it for you  but your right the color combo is Muzzy as i've bared witness to them many times.


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

*multiple purchases*

Well I received my fat sand bike on thursday, purchased the lefty and already made contact with MendonCycleSmith for clamps and a 36 hole hub.

I purchased a hayes gram front 160 hyd. setup ($90 including rotor mount and all hardware still with warranty) looking for the adapter for 9" rotors now....

left to purchase rear igh setup, nuvinci or alfine, grips and pedals.


----------



## atom29 (Feb 6, 2010)

^Is that frame suspension corrected? Sure doesn't look like it. Can that fork even handle a 9" rotor? I would think a XC fork wouldn't be design to take it.


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

the 9" will go on when the lefty goes on but finding the adapter is looking like i will be down in the 7-8" range,


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*I can see the trail from here!*

All I need is the brake adapter and make the call on cutting for the stem height. 
(Might leave it high for the dirt drops)

The pugs fork lowered the font about 30mm but fast and twitchy is my style. 
Total fat investment is 230 bucks.

If I like it, parts will be migrated to the JabberWocky frame - Then out comes the hole saw - and the ghetto tubeless!


----------



## davelees1 (Mar 18, 2010)

BoogieMang said:


> If all goes well today, I'll be the owner of a lightly used Pugsley. I've got to see if the geometry will work for me though. I'm 6'-0" and normally ride a large Nomad, but I've kind of had my eye on the 18" Pugsley. The one that I'm about to check out is a 20"... Hopefully it works, because I think I can get a good deal on it, but if not I'll just have to wait for an 18" to come along. I think it should be ok, because the top tube measures out pretty much the same as my Nomad, but the standover height has me concerned, though it's not clear how standover is measured on the Pugsley from the Surly website. I've got a 33" inseam, and Surly lists the standover at 32.25". Are my nads going to have enough room with that kind of setup?


I am also 6'-0" with a 33" inseam and my 20" Pug is perfect. Click *here* for some pictures of my Surly Pugsley.

Enjoy!


----------



## Loewa (Sep 26, 2007)

Something from Bikeman to my Pugsley


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

Loewa said:


> Something from Bikeman to my Pugsley


:thumbsup: oh pugsly is so so excited about her new toys she peeed on the carpet :yikes:


----------



## davelees1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Loewa said:


> Something from Bikeman to my Pugsley


Very cool, I like those guys over at Bikeman.com.

Enjoy!


----------



## wrcRS (Nov 14, 2010)

Green ribbon and green duck tape


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

wrcRS said:


> Green ribbon and green duck tape


nice rig :thumbsup: is that the white bros snowpack fork??


----------



## BoogieMang (Mar 17, 2011)

I'd like to get a Husker Du for the rear of my Pugsley, but I can't find them in stock anywhere... Anybody have any leads on one?


----------



## wrcRS (Nov 14, 2010)

nvphatty said:


> nice rig :thumbsup: is that the white bros snowpack fork??


Thanks. That is a Snowpack fork. Pretty piece and probably my favorite part on the bike.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

New F&R stoppers.


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

Cheap but handy add on today...

Sweating loads recently as the weather warms up.....time to add extra fuel boosters :lol:


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

On route for the Mukluk


----------



## davelees1 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Carver Ti - with Revelate Bags*

Here's an updated photo of my new Carver Ti O'Beast Snow Bike with Bags. Complete write-up and spec's can be found here: snowbikes.wordpress.com


----------



## Loewa (Sep 26, 2007)

Elderberry said:


> Decided to try the Origin8 Bullnose


 Thank you for good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

*more goodies*

Added Lizard skin Northshore lock-on grips and VP-69 pedals in red.

Ordered a clownshoe wheel laced to a lefty hub with double butted spokes today (thanks Craig @ Mendon)


----------



## fatdurwood (Mar 4, 2012)

Ordered up a set of Black Hope hubs for the 9zero7 that I ordered last week


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Finished.. okay still need....*

Done. I cannot find a spacer and still need zip ties (and for it to stop raining!). 
But Frank is finished for now... I should have the new frame in a few days (Jabberwocky) - so it is not finished yet... and I am going to drill the rim... Okay so it is never done - but that is why I do things like this..

Thanks for the huge storm we had this weekend.. I had 3 whole hours undisturbed by children or wife in bike shed (it was 45 deg and raining) but problems were solved.

I had some trouble with the pugs fork disc spacing.. my cunning plan with the flip flop hub and adapter required a little work with a grinder and for some reason a post mount adapter (still cannot figure that out) but everything works and lines up! I have a few extra mounting brackets in the shed for "modification" mishaps.

I am a little ashamed of the PVC spacer but I vowed not to disassemble any working bike in this project and did not feel like running out to the LBS.


----------



## HDTVdevil (Nov 16, 2011)

New set of brakes got delivered:








First test-ride this afternoon


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

^^ thems purdy bike porn :thumbsup:


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Ditching my roof rack for a hitch rack (with spacer kit).










Also picked up the matching frame bag for the Pug.


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Jones loop Bars for the Mukluk

Jones Bars Fitted by Johnclimber


----------



## BoogieMang (Mar 17, 2011)

Need some platform pedals, so ordered up some DMR V12's...









Love the position of the stock Pugsley bars, but the grips make my hands numb, so I have some Ergon GS1's on the way...









And finally, I found what seems to be the last Husker Du available anywhere... It arrives tomorrow, then the ghetto tubeless conversion begins


----------



## jkaber (Nov 12, 2006)

Just built up a new Pug! 32.90 lbs


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

^ ^Was that weight as pictured??


----------



## jkaber (Nov 12, 2006)

nvphatty said:


> ^ ^Was that weight as pictured??


Yes. It fluctuates between 32.9 and 33...so I took the lighter weight! It was be lighter if it wasn't for the 500 gram Brooks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

jkaber said:


> Yes. It fluctuates between 32.9 and 33...so I took the lighter weight! It was be lighter if it wasn't for the 500 gram Brooks!


cool :thumbsup: drill holes in brooksie.. mine will be similar so i was trying to get an idea if i can make 30...........here's to hope. :thumbsup:


----------



## HDTVdevil (Nov 16, 2011)

Johnclimber said:


> Jones loop Bars for the Mukluk


What are the advantages of this type of bar over a straight bar or low-riser?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

Porcelain Rocket Anything Cage Bags:


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Here are a few shots of the bags from Buggybags.
(Especially interesting for Europeans !)
I ordered a frambag from Jon, and i am happy to say that i am very pleased with it !
The order took a bit longer than usual, but he made up for that big time !
( the delay was because Jon had to move, at the last moment i thought of some some changes, and there was an error made with the shipping adress that i use so it was returned to Jon twice....)

The righthand side of the framebag has 2 compartments, a small one for tools, pump and lock. (with black on black embroidery!)
And a bigger one that has a smaller pocket inside for some small things, (pretzel M&M's in this case)
And the Bottom of the upper compartment can be removed to create one big compartment.
The entire left side is one big pocket for maps.
As a bonus Jon made 2 gastank/TTbags that were a try out for some other things he's working on.
The first one a a basic bag that is attached to the frambag with 2 velcro flaps, that will easily fit a 1.25 liter soda bottle. (the bottle in the picture is a 0.75Ltr one)
And the second one is a bag with a window to put your phone/gps in and it will be protected from the elements and still see or use it.
this one also attaches with 2 velcro flaps, but it has a extra piece of velcro so that it can be used on other bikes as well without having to use the framebag.

Jon has another satisfied cutomer that is already contemplating another order for a frambag..!


----------



## BoogieMang (Mar 17, 2011)

>


That looks like one bad ass commuter bike... Is that a hydraulic rim brake?


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes it is, thank you. 
And yes it's a magura HS33.


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

Finally got the fenders in place....



Thanks to MTBR member HAGASAN, I can now ride without the worry of a wet ass. :thumbsup:

Click the pic for more details


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Rabies, the Bike and the Bags look great !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

TNX, Dr F! 
I'm very pleased with it as it is, but there are still a few things waiting to be done...


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

nelzbycks said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

I guess he was speechless....


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

100mm FSA Platinum DH ISIS bb is in! 
Gonna run some FSA/Gravity cranks that are nearly new with this.


----------



## ishpeming (Feb 23, 2012)

Utabintarbo.....please tell about your fenders. Thanks


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

ishpeming said:


> Utabintarbo.....please tell about your fenders. Thanks


Well, I got them from a user here. See the last post in [URL="http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/yet-another-fender-thread-744695.html]this thread[/URL]. Other than the fact my frame came with no provisions for mounting them, they were great! :thumbsup:


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

*bike porn*

1 wheel is an alfine 11 speed with a shimano xt hyd., other wheel is a clown shoe set up for lefty duty


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Did'nt your Mom ever tell you not to put your shoes on the table?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

jnl1105 said:


> 1 wheel is an alfine 11 speed with a shimano xt hyd., other wheel is a clown shoe set up for lefty duty


please tell me what material was used for the orange rim strip??


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

b2b2 said:


> Did'nt your Mom ever tell you not to put your shoes on the table?


Best part of being an adult: doing what ever i want when i want to.... well whatever the wife allows...

as for color of rim tape it is actually surly red but the color of the bulbs and the reflection off the table gave it the orange glow....


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

*Blingetyblingblingbling*

New big fat Chris King headset for my Twenty2.
Replaced the Angleset cuz it creaked.


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

Here is the latest parts minus the lefty wheel... installed and all i can say is sweeeeeeeeet with the alpine 11 speed and the hid. brake


----------



## davelees1 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Bar Mitts*

Man I love these Bar Mitts, they are good down to about 20 degrees (f) with just long fingered MTB gloves. Click here for my full review: Bar Mitts


----------



## Fortyfour (Feb 23, 2010)

*Phil Wood & Co.*

This finally arrived:


----------



## Loewa (Sep 26, 2007)

new arrivals









and the final look


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

Just picked up my Fat Sand Bike.


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

Saw said:


> Just picked up my Fat Sand Bike.


Which one did you get? I have a large red originally with a 3-speed and ordered an alfine 11 speed to replace it?


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

Saw said:


> Just picked up my Fat Sand Bike.


Sorry. I'm brand new to (not) posting photos. It is taking me a while to get past the "clime to the back of the attic to turn on the front porch light" sort of logic to posting photos on the internet.


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

It is a Terrain Destroyer with a Nexus(?) 8 speed IGH. I got it at discount because it was used as a prototype for an electric motor. It came with a cable front brake. I took it out for my first run yesterday and I swear I would have gotten fewer looks and interest if I had been driving a Lamborgini. Single ladies take note: a fat bike is a guy magnet.

Funny that the bike is called a Terrain Destroyer. If there is any bike on the market that does not destroy terrain then this is it.


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

I love mine, I bought mine direct from Fat sand bike then added a hydraulic front brake, then the 11 speed rear with hydraulic brake, changed the pedals and the grips, if you go up you will see it as i posted pics


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

*Newly Floyded*


----------



## Greenfin (Jun 13, 2011)

*Fenders baby, Bring the Rain*

Ha I finally got some pics ups. These came from Big O MFG. Can't bet the price 100:thumbsup: for the pair. 
Weighed them but can't for the life of me remember:madman:
Next on the list is a new seat some race rims a second light a pair of HUDU's a pair of BF's a Pair of BFL.


----------



## sposh (Mar 30, 2012)

Trying to get this together


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

ordered a hope QR seat binder as its easier than fishing around to grab the allen keys out each time i want to adjust the saddle on the moony....

nice red one to match the red BB i got recently.


----------



## fatdurwood (Mar 4, 2012)

One step closer... next step the frame


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Great bars ! Who makes 'em and where'd you get them at ? I've been wanting a new take on 
the old Bull Moose bars from the 80's.


----------



## HDTVdevil (Nov 16, 2011)

railntrail said:


> Great bars ! Who makes 'em and where'd you get them at ? I've been wanting a new take on
> the old Bull Moose bars from the 80's.


You mean the BullNose from Origin8?


----------



## tangledfeet (Jan 20, 2012)

New saddle for my Mukluk - I've always wanted to try a Brooks saddle and I'm glad to say that I'm happy with it!


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

Ready to bust some thuds.


----------



## bicyclerust (Apr 6, 2012)

*Front rack...*

A new front rack from Farfarer fabrication.[/URL They would be powder coated normally. I just asked to have mine in the bare.


----------



## Smallfurry (Jul 8, 2009)

Thats one sexy rack.

Terrible puns aside. It really amazing lookin.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Just received a set of these for the Necro Pug. Installing them tonight.


----------



## bicyclerust (Apr 6, 2012)

Smallfurry said:


> Thats one sexy rack.
> 
> Terrible puns aside. It really amazing lookin.


Yeah I am so stoked on this. farfarer did an amazing job. The best part about it is it will fit on my skinny tire touring bike as well.


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

Going from 47mm to 65mm


----------



## mr.scott (Feb 9, 2010)

New pedals


----------



## bicyclerust (Apr 6, 2012)

*Bits of steel being stuck together*


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

What could it be???


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Machianera said:


> What could it be???


Living in the greater bay area, all I know about San Rafael are a couple good brewpubs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

Machianera said:


> What could it be???


well lets see. DKG designs / produces musical equip, bike porn and astronomy equip in no particular order......ones inclination would guess it's bike parts, but then..... oh and few one off motorcycle parts along the way.


----------



## phildirt (Mar 24, 2012)

I was wondering what model of the Brooks seat did you buy.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Brooks*

B17 Narrow Imperial - brown. I had a very cool swift and it killed the man bits. but for some reason the B17 narrow is pure butt candy (even without the padded shorts!)


----------



## phildirt (Mar 24, 2012)

*What model Brooks*

I have been looking at Brooks also, it looks like a B17??. I think I want wider because I am wider
Thanks, please disregard this post.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

tangledfeet said:


> New saddle for my Mukluk - I've always wanted to try a Brooks saddle and I'm glad to say that I'm happy with it!


And you it will only get more comfortable as you use it!!!


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

*more lefty goodness*

Just picked this up today, might go on the fat bike instead of the dlr I have


----------



## smthgfshy (Nov 11, 2010)

Not pictured: (in the mail/being built)

Carver O'Beast fork
Uma 70 silver rims, DT Comp double butted, Alloy nips (blue)
Salsa Muk2 hubs (blue)
Race Face 34t Chainring - blue
Bashguard - blue
Sram PG980 11-34
Sram X9 rear derailleur
49Nrth HuskerDu


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*20mm*

Fat folks with new parts -

I am in the predicament where I got into the Fat and love it.

But I purchased the pugs non offset 135 fork - made my wheel work - and now I am thinking that I really should have spent 10 more bucks and got the Enabler.

How long should I let it ride before I decide that it is not quite right? I have a fat front 29er and believe that the shorter A-C distance might be putting too much weight on the front wheel.

Am I thinking too much? I have only been on 4 long rides with it - and many short block rides with kids.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Weinerts said:


> Fat folks with new parts -
> 
> I am in the predicament where I got into the Fat and love it.
> 
> ...


Not sure which frame you have, but it's probably designed with a particular A-C spec in mind. That size fork will probably feel the best.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

No pics, but my Moonlander is the proud wearer of new ultra light Nates and an Ultegra bottom bracket because the stock one dissolved. Huge difference.


----------



## Mikemcg (Apr 13, 2010)

*Carver carbon fork*









Just installed this nice Carver carbon fork on my Fatback.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Smthgshy, I demand complete bike pics when possible.

Edit-quote didn't work


----------



## smthgfshy (Nov 11, 2010)

*almost there.....*


----------



## Morej (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks awesome so far...


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

This one is shaping up to be one of the best 907's I've seen. Please post pics in 907 lust when complete.


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

fi'zi:k Gobi XM saddle, red cable end caps and red frame protectors for my 907.


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

new Ti goodies from moots arrived today.....after coughing up a £67 charge 

610mm flat bars with 8 degree sweep and a layback post.....oh and i fitted pink ESI grips.

wish id kept my moots post and stem off my jones but i did fancy the layback for the moonlander, oh and post is 40grams lighter than stock and bars a massive 100 grams lighter.....not that it bothers me with my body weight!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

aweeeee pink is special


----------



## SpyGame (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

more bike porn as they trickle in.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

OUT THA WAY!


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have been thinking of buying one of those as well.
Should be a lot of fun when riding in the center of the city.


----------



## LIRider (Jan 30, 2012)

Couldn't pass up the sale price of the 2011 9zero7, plus upgrading a SS29er to a half fat!


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

:madman: shoot can't post pics yet. Be back when i can


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

smthgfshy said:


> View attachment 694853
> 
> 
> View attachment 694854


are those the uma2 rims from fatback, and if so, did you polish them additionally to their natural finish? If so, what how.


----------



## smthgfshy (Nov 11, 2010)

Those are the Uma II's, 70mm and they have not been polished by me. They ran out of the black ones and offered silver instead. It happened to be my first color choice. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

*hot off the UPS twuk*

WHUB ah DUB DUB.


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

Ordered this yesturday can't wait to get my greasy little fingers on it!!!!FAT IS WHERE ITS AT!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

t0pcat said:


> Ordered this yesturday can't wait to get my greasy little fingers on it!!!!FAT IS WHERE ITS AT!!!!


atleast when it come to bikes anyway..:thumbsup:


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

AC/BC said:


> 671 grams in 1x configuration. 32t ring. Weight includes Hive BB


xtremely light comparitively speaking.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

nvphatty said:


> xtremely light comparitively speaking.


Edit: I mean to say 671grams without the bottom bracket cups. Here is the weight with the Hive cups.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

AC/BC said:


> Edit: I mean to say 671grams without the bottom bracket cups. Here is the weight with the Hive cups.


still pretty light though.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

nvphatty said:


> WHUB ah DUB DUB.


Nice! Anodized or powder coated? Did Paul do that for you?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

SmooveP said:


> Nice! Anodized or powder coated? Did Paul do that for you?


It's Ano and yes i enquired if they could do special colors, answer yes  the one caveat for my case is i wanted it to match the CK mango color for my rear hub which Paul cannot guarantee so a bit of a gamble.


----------



## suspectsean (Apr 9, 2012)

Mikemcg said:


> View attachment 694790
> 
> 
> Just installed this nice Carver carbon fork on my Fatback.


are the carver decals easily removed ?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

trailbrah said:


> are the carver decals easily removed ?


If they are not cleared over then most likely a lill heat from say a hair dryer will soften them for removal.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

smthgfshy said:


> View attachment 694850
> 
> 
> View attachment 694851
> ...


smthgfshy - are you there yet ? Is that a 170mm frame ? How'd that drive train work out ? Did you go w a BFL in the back ? Remove any cogs from the cassette ? I see 9 in the pic. I'm building a 907 w 80mm
RD's and looks like I will need to lose 2. Any Tips on keeping more cogs ?

RailnTrail


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

*My Blue 9 Zero*

This came last week, med 170mm frame, Carver Mi Ti bars & O'beast fork, Problem Solvers 100mm direct mount derailleur adapterXO Twisters, Green 80mm RD's with Blue Hope Hubs, White Spokes & Purple Nips.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

railntrail said:


> Green 80mm RD's with Blue Hope Hubs, White Spokes & Purple Nips.


are the rims anodized or powder coated? Look great!


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Powder coated Kawasaki Green, spokes are DT Champion powder coated Glacier White from
spokelab.com They offer several colors and have some that look like anodized. Sample spokes available for 99 cents.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

well crap, now I know spokelab exists  Did they do the rims for you as well?


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Spokelab did not do the rims.I was fortunate to find a rare pair done by Surly. Spokelab may be able to do rims for you but with shipping back and forth you would probably come out ahead finding a local Powder Coater to do them for you. I just ordered some Kawasaki Green spokes for another project.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

railntrail said:


> Powder coated Kawasaki Green, spokes are DT Champion powder coated Glacier White from
> spokelab.com They offer several colors and have some that look like anodized. Sample spokes available for 99 cents.


a kwak fan by chance??


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

railntrail said:


> This came last week, med 170mm frame, Carver Mi Ti bars & O'beast fork, Problem Solvers 100mm direct mount derailleur adapterXO Twisters, Green 80mm RD's with Blue Hope Hubs, White Spokes & Purple Nips.


Wow! Cannot wait to see the build completion photos! That thing's going to look freakin' sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

I actually ride the orange - KTM


----------



## smthgfshy (Nov 11, 2010)

railntrail said:


> smthgfshy - are you there yet ? Is that a 170mm frame ? How'd that drive train work out ? Did you go w a BFL in the back ? Remove any cogs from the cassette ? I see 9 in the pic. I'm building a 907 w 80mm
> RD's and looks like I will need to lose 2. Any Tips on keeping more cogs ?
> 
> RailnTrail


Not there yet.... Gotta wait a while for $$ and my friend to get home cuz he's got the tools and know how to build it. HD's are going on the front and back. I don't anticipate hazing to remove any cogs. It's a 1x9. The race face bb came with plenty of spacers so I'm not worried about having to lose a gear. Those are 70mm uma rims. I'll post pics and build/ride reports when done.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

railntrail said:


> I actually ride the orange - KTM


ahhh imma orange fan as well, well the color that is. Good chance you'll like my pug when i finally finish it.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing your Pug finished, I was really diggin' those orange ano hubs of yours. I checked your gallery and you've got a nice collection of parts going.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

*Major Bling reporting for duty*

Just got these Suhweeet pedals to make it go and some Hope X2 race to make it Whoa !


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

How do you reckon the X2 race will pull a fatty up ?

Im a massive fan and have both X2 pro and X2 race but thinking they will be hard pushed to lock a fat wheel up.

Would love to fit sub 300g X2 race to my Muk.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Got a roll of this in the post today, hopefully tomorrow it will be GTFS !!!!!!


Graceful Tubeless Fat Shebas


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

Decided to buy a 203mm disc conversion because I was bored....just waiting on rear adaptor to finish.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

We're gonna find out if these X2 Race stoppers got what it takes to keep a Fatty under control. Still gathering parts to complete the Build. probably at least a week out still


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

railntrail said:


> We're gonna find out if these X2 Race stoppers got what it takes to keep a Fatty under control. Still gathering parts to complete the Build. probably at least a week out still


Keep us posted, i am 100% a Hope brake man for the last 5 sets, but theres lighter/better to be had than the current offerings.The new XT/XTR are game changing brakes and about time Shimano stepped up ! Would love to keep my X2 PRO or RACE even with bigger rotors..... looking forward to hearing you review :thumbsup:


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

I have the new XT hydros on my Mukluk. They are mind blowingly good.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I had a go on a set of 2012 XT's and i was super surprised.... probably the best bang for buck brakes available at the moment, the modulation and stopping power was awesome. I dont own a set, im 100% hopes but im very tempted.....


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

I have multiple hyd. Set ups and normally run avid. On my fat bike I run a Hayes gram on the front and the new xt on the the back since I'm running an alfine 11 with center lock. I really like the gram up front, but the xt is also a great unit also.... The gram is dang light though.......


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

jnl1105 said:


> I have multiple hyd. Set ups and normally run avid. On my fat bike I run a Hayes gram on the front and the new xt on the the back since I'm running an alfine 11 with center lock. I really like the gram up front, but the xt is also a great unit also.... The gram is dang light though.......


I have some centerlock wheels that I switch between bikes using BB 7's and Stroker Grams with no issues. 
I agree on the grams but I wish it had a little more rotor clearance. Still the weight / dollar equation is very good for them.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> Keep us posted, i am 100% a Hope brake man for the last 5 sets, but theres lighter/better to be had than the current offerings.The new XT/XTR are game changing brakes and about time Shimano stepped up ! Would love to keep my X2 PRO or RACE even with bigger rotors..... looking forward to hearing you review :thumbsup:


always good to hear about new products along with improvements. :thumbsup:


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

*Husker Du*

Got a pair of Husker Du tires for our Mukluks. It was too dark to head to the local trails so we just went around the block. The ride seems more supple than the 27tpi Larrys and a little more easy rolling. That could be all psychological, won't really know until we hit the trails.

5/20 update: HuDu on back is great! It seems to want to roll forever. Great grip on the back and it doesn't lock up as quickly under braking.


----------



## Yoreskillz (Feb 10, 2011)

Brought some Nate's home today to try out.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Where'd you get 'em at ? I've been told no availability until 6/15.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

railntrail said:


> Where'd you get 'em at ? I've been told no availability until 6/15.


LBS stocked up before QBP sold out

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Yoreskillz said:


> Brought some Nate's home today to try out.


You'll never be able to use another tire ever again. Unless you plan to ride on the road a lot.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Only ordered them 4 days ago and arrived this morning, both rims weighed in at around 610g which is less than the published weight. Hope FatSno 170/135's are on the way too.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> Only ordered them 4 days ago and arrived this morning, both rims weighed in at around 610g which is less than the published weight. Hope FatSno 170/135's are on the way too.


3 cheers for toys!!


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Waaaaay-Hoooo! .. Just picked up my new Moonlander.. :thumbsup:

I've never even seen or ridden a fat bike.. ever.. But after seeing and reading about them on the net I just had to get one.

I'm as happy as a pig in mud..  .. Here's my first pic taken with my phone as soon as I got home from the bike shop.. Still haven't ridden it yet other than a quick whiz around the block.

I'm looking forward to getting it out on some of our local beaches soon.

DJ


----------



## Tibor (Nov 22, 2011)

wahoooo... finally got my Surly Tuggnut today... it didn't las long in the packaging, i needed to install it instanly...


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

*Got WoodMan ?*

Friday brought the final pieces the 9 zero project.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

I wanted to make sure the carpet matched the drapes so I picked up this seat to go with the green rims. Should have a photo of the complete fatness here soon for every one.


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

got my 1 up rack


----------



## LIRider (Jan 30, 2012)

Built this up for my wife!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Nates!


----------



## Yoreskillz (Feb 10, 2011)

dgw2jr said:


> You'll never be able to use another tire ever again. Unless you plan to ride on the road a lot.


Quite like them so far!



mangoman said:


> Nates!


Nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

*It's all new!*

It's all new! My first fatbike...a blast to build and even more fun to ride!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2012)

super jelly..


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

They arrived last week, was saving them for the new wheels but the hubs have'nt even arrived yet so i couldnt wait.

Lighter, grippier and roll way faster on dirt than my Larrys/Endos ..... Im in HuDu Heaven :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> They arrived last week, was saving them for the new wheels but the hubs have'nt even arrived yet so i couldnt wait.
> 
> Lighter, grippier and roll way faster on dirt than my Larrys/Endos ..... Im in HuDu Heaven :thumbsup:


Imma diggin the orng/bloo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Fresh from FedEx: Black Sheep Titanium Faith fork. 135mm OLD with front disk spacing. 908 grams with star nut.



Should couple well with the Vertigo whenever I don't need the squish of the Lefty.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

Drevil said:


> Fresh from FedEx: Black Sheep Titanium Faith fork. 135mm OLD with front disk spacing. 908 grams with star nut.
> 
> Should couple well with the Vertigo whenever I don't need the squish of the Lefty.


hell thats art and should be hung on a wall. :thumbsup:


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Drevil said:


> Should couple well with the Vertigo whenever I don't need the squish of the Lefty.


Makes it sound like you'll be swapping forks on a per ride basis.
Me? I pick which bike to ride based on whether I need to pump up the tires or not...

Super nice fork. Awaiting pics and ride report!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

SmooveP said:


> Makes it sound like you'll be swapping forks on a per ride basis.
> Me? I pick which bike to ride based on whether I need to pump up the tires or not...
> 
> Super nice fork. Awaiting pics and ride report!


Per ride? Heck no! Way too much effort.

If I ever get out to the beach where it's smooth and I don't want to worry if my bike gets dunked in the water, it'll be with this fork instead of the Lefty. Same with smoother snow rides (however rare that is), or if I want to use a 29er wheels.

I love my Lefty (but it's a little heavy and overkill for some rides), and I loved my rigid on my other bikes (unless it got too rocky AND fast). Great to have options :thumbsup:


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

Does it require the same headset setup as the Jones? Or can you use whichever you like?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

jncarpenter said:


> Does it require the same headset setup as the Jones? Or can you use whichever you like?


Not totally sure of all the tech terms because all the new headset stuff befuddles me. I have a 44mm Chris King like the Vertigo on this page, but in silver. The top is inset, and the bottom has the bearings on the outside.

Sean sent me and extra one of these thingamabobs also because he knew I had plans to get a truss style fork. I guess I put it on the bottom, and leave the top as is:









I dropped the fork off at home and grabbed a bike to ride after work. I'll find out if I have all the parts to make it work when I get home tonight.


----------



## Richard (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey OzzyBmx where do you source your Fat bike gear? I am in Australia and am guessing(???) you are too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2012)

Just excited to order a pug frameset next monday after nearly 3 months of research, being educated by the more astute fat bike owners right here. :thumbsup: anyone in need of a new pug fork??


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Richard said:


> Hey OzzyBmx where do you source your Fat bike gear? I am in Australia and am guessing(???) you are too!


I google, beg and grovel 

Sadly the above is just about true, you can buy complete bikes or frames here (Surly & Salsa) including components like tyres and rims but anything else is alien. I had a 10 email exchanged with the Middleburn importer here about the 100mm spindle cranks, hes still trying to sell me a set of X-type 83mm for a sheepstation and my first born :eekster: so i gave up, i'll worry about them later.

If you find something you want, email the shop and ask for a price to ship it here, its really only cranks/tyres/wheels/hubs that are specifically fat after you have got the frame and forks that is.
Im still going throught the elimination process of a raw fatback or ti Carver which can be bought from the Carver importer here with the Australian levvy added on of course.

I have a set of Hope FatSno hubs on the way from Scotland as the shop there discounted the VAT(same as GST only 15%) as the were shipping it to me in Oz and the hubs ended up the cheapest that could be bought anywhere.

Take advantage of the high Au$ and the fact we can import anything under $1000 without duties as i dont reckon its going to last much longer :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks for the reply OzzyBmx !
I didn't think there would be a silver bullet, but I had to ask!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Drevil said:


> Fresh from FedEx: Black Sheep Titanium Faith fork. 135mm OLD with front disk spacing. 908 grams with star nut.
> 
> Should couple well with the Vertigo whenever I don't need the squish of the Lefty.


Here 'tis. 27.95 lbs now, but different wheel (from Jones bike).


----------



## rasse1977 (May 16, 2008)

Drevil said:


> Here 'tis. 27.95 lbs now, but different wheel (from Jones bike


Looks amazing with the truss fork, way better than the Lefty imo&#8230;


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

rasse1977 said:


> Looks amazing with the truss fork, way better than the Lefty imo&#8230;


I'm in agreement with this as well. There's simply something odd about lefty's from an asthetic standpoint (piece missing kinda thing) from a functiional standpoint no doubt they perform though.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Drevil said:


> Here 'tis. 27.95 lbs now, but different wheel (from Jones bike).


Whoa. That thing is a piece of art.
Now we just need the ride report.
And a fresh set of "air shots".:thumbsup:


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Lefties are weird... you don't say*

I have seriously finished a few rides and have people ask me about my lefty and i go "oh crap the other side must have fallen off on the trail, would they mind helping me look for it?" or said when I finish making the payments I get the other half, or when I get more money I'll buy the rest of the fork... LMAO

yeah lefties are weird looking I have 4 lefties 3 on bikes I even have a rigid lefty on a 20" wheeled bike

Those truss forks are pieces of art, i want one just to hang on the wall, like a triumph boneville side cover.... an old alfa romeo grill, some things are just beatutiful......


----------



## Mikemcg (Apr 13, 2010)

*Decals?*

The fork didn't have decals on it when it arrived but maybe it should so Carver gets some advertising value out there on the trail. People do notice the fork and usually ask about it.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

I've always thought Lefty's looked weird to. But they are starting to look a lot less weird on fatbikes. Somehow to me the look balances out better against the fat tires.


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Just put a Niner carbon flattop on my mukluk. the carbon seem a bit easier on my hands.


----------



## cjblake15 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Nice wheels*

The wheels look great! I'd love to post pics on the spokelab website if that's ok.

-Chris from spokelab


----------



## longbikeguy (Jun 4, 2012)

Sweet bikes!


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Feel free to post my wheel pics on your website. The build should be complete this week so i hope to post more photo's soon. I just got some Kawasaki Green spokes from spokelab for another build, they look great, thanks.


----------



## hunttofu (Nov 13, 2008)

*The Neck Romancers finally arrive*


The wife's little necromancer has been here a while but mine finally showed up!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice pair :thumbsup:


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

A new seatpost for the Pugsley


Purple! by paulfulford, on Flickr

It's more purple than it looks 

Retrotastic!!


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

drofluf said:


> A new seatpost for the Pugsley
> 
> It's more purple than it looks


looks great! can't tell, which brand?


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

zombinate said:


> looks great! can't tell, which brand?


It's from superstar (ww.suprstarcomponents.com)


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

*SC-32 rebuild kit.*

This got delivered today.
All the goods i need to rebuild my SC-32.
With thank's to Ethan F

Fork service kit with O-rings and seals.
Alu sealheads. (will be re-anodised in black)
Air volume reducer.
Internal floating piston.
And stainless links for the QR dropouts to replace the weaker alu ones.

I hope i have the oppurtunity to get to work on it in the near future.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

*Pugs has landed (sort of)*

It's been an agonizing 3 months acquiring parts for the final assem with the frameset being the latest addition. Since i'll be using a WB snowpac the NIB pug fork will be sold. (hopefully)


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

*It's getting close...*

With all the parts finally accumulated it was time to get the build process under way....
I really like these pedals from Twenty6, they have foot print big enough to hold a winter boot nicely.


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

A pair of Black Floyds. Not at their best in mesic heath forest where I took the picture, but rolls very smoothly in trails & asphalt (when compared to Larry/Endo combo).


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

railntrail said:


> With all the parts finally accumulated it was time to get the build process under way....
> I really like these pedals from Twenty6, they have foot print big enough to hold a winter boot nicely.


thats quite the assortment of colors, me likey. :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

New peddles.. They're for when I'm not using my SPD's.. and they should be good in the snow.. 

DJ


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

*Lookin Good...*

lookin' good !Nice color match


----------



## kbutler1 (Mar 14, 2012)

Just put some Surly Nates on this bad boy!


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Mirror finish brah.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Bling set in the making there ACBC :thumbsup:


----------



## roobydoo (Feb 29, 2012)

Carver O'Beast carbon fork - 589g actual
Carver headset compression plug
Alfine 8 speed hub
Alfine 8 speed shifter
Dt Champion spokes
DMR Revolver 135 SS hub (the heavier 375g version, the microdrive is the lighter)

-not pictured, but also arrived today
Q-tubes superlight 26x2.4-2.7


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

AC/BC said:


> Mirror finish brah.


SuperHot!
is that the Marge light or darryl? Also, which technique did you use to polish?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

roobydoo said:


> Carver O'Beast carbon fork - 589g actual
> Carver headset compression plug
> Alfine 8 speed hub
> Alfine 8 speed shifter
> ...


nice goodies


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

zombinate said:


> SuperHot!
> is that the Marge light or darryl? Also, which technique did you use to polish?


Darryl.

I sanded them from 360 grit up to 1000 grit, then used 4 stages of buffing compound and did 3 passes at each stage. An electric drill with some attachments was the weapon I used. But a lot of it was done by hand as well.

.


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

AC/BC said:


> Darryl.
> 
> I sanded them from 360 grit up to 1000 grit, then used 4 stages of buffing compound and did 3 passes at each stage. An electric drill with some attachments was the weapon I used. But a lot of it was done by hand as well.
> .


probably a numpty question but are you coating them with anything to help keep the finish and prevent corrosion?


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

AC/BC said:


> Yes. But I cannot tell you what finish i'm applying to the rims. I don't want to let the cat out of the bag just yet.


Ha ha, a teaser 

Well it's works with me, I look forward to the answer!


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

iggs said:


> probably a numpty question but are you coating them with anything to help keep the finish and prevent corrosion?


Yes. But I cannot tell you what finish i'm applying to the rims. I don't want to let the cat out of the bag just yet.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

AC/BC said:


> Mirror finish brah.


Totally tits!!! Be sure to post pictures when they're built up and on the bike-take the pics in full sunshine so we are bling-blinded!


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

150mm x 49.57mm head tube mandrel. Going to make my own head tubes to (1) shed metal I don't need for structure, and (2) allow me to join larger diameter bamboo. This guy should pay for itself in just a handful of uses!
















Dropouts meant for Paragon slider inserts. Paragon doesn't make dropouts that have enough surface area for bonding with carbon, in my opinion - water jet cutting to the rescue. Overbuilt. I think next time I'll give it the hole treatment. As my brother would say, _That's how the pros do it. I seen 'em once._


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Drew Diller said:


> 150mm x 49.57mm head tube mandrel. Going to make my own head tubes to (1) shed metal I don't need for structure, and (2) allow me to join larger diameter bamboo. This guy should pay for itself in just a handful of uses!
> 
> View attachment 703699
> 
> ...


That's insanely freakin' awesome handiwork!


----------



## HDTVdevil (Nov 16, 2011)

For those that were wondering about the weight for the Middleburn fatbike cranks: 665g for cranks and DUO spider


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Hubs arrived today, straight to the bike shop for spokes and built these up this evening.

Rear 1165g, front 1070g = 2235g

Will attempt going tubeless with Husker Du's tomorrow, if not im happy enough with the maxxis freeride tubes.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

ozzybmx said:


> Hubs arrived today, straight to the bike shop for spokes and built these up this evening.
> 
> Rear 1165g, front 1070g = 2235g


Nice and light :thumbsup:


----------



## suspectsean (Apr 9, 2012)

ozzy
what rims are those ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (Jan 29, 2012)

trailbrah said:


> ozzy
> what rims are those ?


Those are Trialtech SL rear rims. 
They really look nice!


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

*Finally Done....*

Here is my completed 9 Zero 7:eekster::eekster:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

railntrail said:


> Here is my completed 9 Zero 7:eekster::eekster:


nicely done!!


----------



## reig3 (Apr 24, 2012)

railntrail said:


> Here is my completed 9 Zero 7:eekster::eekster:


Very nice! I SO want to do one in orange!!

Bob


----------



## inlikeflynt1956 (Mar 17, 2010)

I've never seen a KM I didn't like.
Nice job.


----------



## One More (Jun 17, 2012)

WoW... 
I had never seen any fatty before in Spain.
They're super cool!
One stupid question... don't you struggle a lot just pedaling them cauze of the weight?


----------



## kbutler1 (Mar 14, 2012)

Just added the Salsa Tooth Fairy Bash Guard


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

One More said:


> WoW...
> I had never seen any fatty before in Spain.
> They're super cool!
> One stupid question... don't you struggle a lot just pedaling them cauze of the weight?


I'm only new to these fat bikes and I get asked that all the time.. You only really notice the weight if you have to lift the bike up and lift it over a fence or something like that.. Once moving the bike actually feels light.. There may be slightly more drag on smooth surfaces but once the surface gets rough.. or sandy.. or gravel.. or even grass these bikes seem to have much less drag than other mt bikes.

DJ


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

Digging my new MWOD cranks/BB.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

One More said:


> One stupid question... don't you struggle a lot just pedaling them cauze of the weight?


I relatively new myself and can tell you they are with out a doubt harder to pedal. Spinning up 15lb+ of rotating weight and cranking a 30-35lb+ bike up hills is definately harder than a normal mountain bike but if you were a weight weenie you wouldnt be riding one to start with and im talking trail riding not snow or deep sand BTW.

I have ridden my Muk, 9 out of 10 rides since i got it, theres just more fun to be had riding a fat bike, forget about the weight and enjoy the ride.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

I like It !


----------



## kbutler1 (Mar 14, 2012)

Added a new seat post


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

New Marge Lites (powder coated red) and ultralight casing Larrys.


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

bags and hudu's








[/


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

Chromehorn said:


> New Marge Lites (powder coated red) and ultralight casing Larrys.


schweet!! i just had my ML done with KTM orange


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> schweet!! i just had my ML done with KTM orange


Ooohhh! I'd like to see that... Here's another picture of mine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

Chromehorn said:


> Ooohhh! I'd like to see that...


soon, very soon as i have just a few more pieces to the puzzle before it comes together.


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

*New bag and rubber*


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

^^ glad yer the one drinking outta that bottle.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

♪♫ One of these things is not like the other. ♪♫

I've long been tempted to buy a Rohloff, and Paragon mildly screwed up my recent order, as though to pressure me into doing it... sorry guys, not yet.


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

I just pimped my ride by adding some trick bits and bling to my Moonie.

Thompson stem.










Race Face carbon handlebar with Oury grips.










Thompson seatpost with Salsa collar and Sella Italia Flight seat.










Also a larger (203) front disc.










Chris King headset and coloured screws on frame and fork.



















Time to ride.. 

DJ


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm hooked.:thumbsup:
Waiting for other blue bits to show up.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Custom Seven Cycles Titanium bar. 720mm wide, 20 degrees sweep, with the bend starting 220mm inboard from the ends. I also stripped the black off of a Thomson stem and polished it up with some Mothers Mag Polish.


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

^^^ You guys have fun on the Hash?

What's that thing weigh? 11lbs

;-)


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Upgrades*

New Husker Du's, Easton carbon bar, Time pedals.


----------



## chubbyone (Aug 24, 2011)

New HuDu 120's front and rear, Egg Beater SL's w/ red spring, Bontrager Deluxe Rack L, Trek Interchange Pannier's. Rack and panniers we're bargains and might be the motivation I need to try some "bike packing" 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Brakeboosters*

Thank's to Tall Boy Bram, i finally have a set of custom made brakeboosters to use wtih my Magura HS-33's. :thumbsup:
I will only be using one on the rear, because of the SC-32 up front.


----------



## Yoreskillz (Feb 10, 2011)

Just picked this up at my LBS, have waited for nearly 2 months for it. Really excited to get out and put it to use now!!


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

spacebull1 said:


> Looks so powerful..
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


I know I'm not the first to put red wheels on a Muk2 but I do like the way they look.

I'll probably catch crap for it, but this was my initial inspiration, my sons old Huffy Rock-It!









Another vehicle that makes good use of a black and red wheeled paint theme...









Fully dressed for exploring, mine weighs 36 lbs. With all the extra "stuff" removed, it comes in at 30.5 lbs.









Next up will probably be a carbon fork and sub 30 lb. weight. Carver maybe?


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

*Major Tom's a junkie*










do I have to say how excited I am? :cornut:


----------



## Insainio (Nov 4, 2011)

*Not all purchased*

We know that fatties can go a lot of places regular bikes can't. Like accessing your favorite fishing holes. Unfortunately, carrying a fly rod on your back kinda sucks.

So, my latest creation, the Fly Rod Pannier.










Featuring the Arkel Cam-Lock system.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Yoreskillz said:


> Just picked this up at my LBS, have waited for nearly 2 months for it. Really excited to get out and put it to use now!!


Where did you get the loop bars?


----------



## Yoreskillz (Feb 10, 2011)

bluestatevirgin said:


> Where did you get the loop bars?


From Jeff Jones, got one of the last ones he had this Spring.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

*can i ride it yet??*

getting closer


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice colors^^^^


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

Sure you can ride it, but you won't get very far.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

Larry Endomorph said:


> Sure you can ride it, but you won't get very far.


yeah no doubt, ahhh well it's been 3 months now so whats one more before it's ridable.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Yoreskillz said:


> From Jeff Jones, got one of the last ones he had this Spring.


Ah. Since you just got the bike, I wondered if Jones maybe got some more bars in and just hadn't updated the website yet. Thanks.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

DMR Saturn 38t to replace the 40t that i'm using now.


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> getting closer


Marge Lites in KTM Orange! Me Likey! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

Chromehorn said:


> Marge Lites in KTM Orange! Me Likey! :thumbsup:


WOOT, exactly. a host of orange goodies yet to be added


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Teaser shot

polished weldments on a Muk


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Holy f*ck !!!! :eekster:
More pics please !


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

AC/BC said:


> Teaser shot
> 
> polished weldments on a Muk


Rubbing your dropouts that much will make you blind :nono:

.............FACT


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

AC/BC's bike will be illegal to ride on sunny days for fear of blinding those around him


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Insainio said:


> We know that fatties can go a lot of places regular bikes can't. Like accessing your favorite fishing holes. Unfortunately, carrying a fly rod on your back kinda sucks.
> 
> So, my latest creation, the Fly Rod Pannier.
> 
> ...


Good work there. As I look at it, this set up might work well for carrying my dip nets to my favorite netting hole up here in AK. For those who don't know, dip netting involves a big net (3 to 5 feet in diameter) and up to 24 feet of pole. You then use the net to pull salmon out of the river or ocean (Alaksa grocery shopping.) Anyway, one of my favorite places to do this is at the Copper River in Chitina. Most folks get to their fishing holes via ATV, but I like bike. I had a trailer hooked up earlier this season and it worked ok, but some of the trail is less than ameniable to pulling a trailer (Two wheel Chariot-type - would work much better with a BOB).

Biking and fishing, what could be better?


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Just a few more to teasers. These are the last I will be uploading though until im done building this beast. 

I like this pic. It reflects the buffer in the background.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

I just creamed my pants....


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Change of shorts required as well.. wow


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Today's win for the £13 Ebay frame bag... surprisingly good fit :skep:



















Enough room for most items & both cages can be accessed :thumbsup: This I like


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

AC/BC said:


> Just a few more to teasers.


Oh, crap my eyes hurt :shocked: I recommend some serious protective goggles :eekster:


----------



## ZipMTB (Jan 29, 2004)

*Warnings required*

I'm from the land of 10,000 lakes too. Please do me a favor and warn me when and where you are going to ride that piece of art. I need to either stay off that trail or wear my solar eclipse glasses.



AC/BC said:


> Just a few more to teasers. These are the last I will be uploading though until im done building this beast.
> 
> I like this pic. It reflects the buffer in the background.


----------



## hummbusa (Jun 11, 2012)

That polishing job looks SUPERB!,


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

motorman said:


> Today's win for the £13 Ebay frame bag... surprisingly good fit


Link please.


----------



## Zeitlupe (Nov 21, 2010)

Nothing too splashy but it brightened the ole Pugs up a bit. Marge Lites, Black Floyds, and a DT Swiss rear hub (in place of that POC Alfine 11 with, what, 30 miles on it?!).


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

AC/BC said:


> Just a few more to teasers. These are the last I will be uploading though until im done building this beast.
> 
> I like this pic. It reflects the buffer in the background.


Holy mother freakin' crap!!! I'd ride that! Verrrrrry shiny!


----------



## smthgfshy (Nov 11, 2010)

finally got all the pieces and got it together!! see the specs/weight thread for complete list.

28.5 lbs


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

smthgfshy said:


> finally got all the pieces and got it together!! see the specs/weight thread for complete list.
> 
> 28.5 lbs


an xcellent svelte weight sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

smthgfshy said:


> finally got all the pieces and got it together!! see the specs/weight thread for complete list.
> 
> 28.5 lbs


Very nice! :thumbsup: Are those the new SL Du's or the regulars?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

smthgfshy said:


> View attachment 708157
> 
> 
> finally got all the pieces and got it together!! see the specs/weight thread for complete list.
> ...


I think I'll go and polish my bike now, and lose a few pounds. 

Nice job.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

pics removed


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

that looks really good ! what paint did you use? And what color you gonna do the holes in?


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

t0pcat said:


> that looks really good ! what paint did you use? And what color you gonna do the holes in?


Powder coated with a translucent color.


----------



## smthgfshy (Nov 11, 2010)

@ AC/BC: supposed to be the SL's. I paid $150 each for 'em from Universal.


----------



## tjamrog (Feb 18, 2012)

*Fat tire purchase*

Nothing. I have bought nothing for my Pugsley because it doesn't need anything. I am clearing difficult sections of rocky, rooty, slippery new England singletrack that I have been unable to clear in 20 years. Enjoy 'em :thumbsup:!


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Love it^^^^


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

*mary bar from on one*

wow is all i can say no more flat bars for me with fat tires......

got a great deal from on one for the bars and love the way they feel.... they were on sale for $20 + shipping and it was great service and pricing...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

jnl1105 said:


> wow is all i can say no more flat bars for me with fat tires...


I like my Mary bars too. I've always preferred bars that sweep back, preferably drops, but Marys have the advantage of no compromises on levers etc.

BTW I like your bike stand. I had one like that - very useful around the workshop, but then it turned into a teenager...


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

smthgfshy said:


> View attachment 708157
> 
> 
> finally got all the pieces and got it together!! see the specs/weight thread for complete list.
> ...


That's a beauty-and a lightweight one at that! :thumbsup:


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

Finally got my Husker Düs mounted and in use...









Details, weight comparison and mounting info here.

First Ride info here.

Saved about a pound over 120TPI Big Fat Larrys.

And a Carver O'Beast Carbon Fork.

















Saved close to a pound and a half over the Salsa Enabler. Install details are here (pretty straightforward).


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Middleburn RS-7 cranks. 165mm, 5-bolt, 58/94 BCD, square taper.

Also picked up singlespeed and geared 30T rings, a 20T ring, and a bashguard which I plan to strip and polish.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice Drevil! IMO you are doing it wrong unless you are not using a Phil BB to locate something like those or ENO's.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Gorgeous cranks Drevil! Can't wait to see it installed.

In my quest for Burley trailer compatibility and to sort out some shifting issues, I added Monkey Nuts.


----------



## tangledfeet (Jan 20, 2012)

Saw these today and just knew I had to have them:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

G-reg said:


> Nice Drevil! IMO you are doing it wrong unless you are not using a Phil BB to locate something like those or ENO's.


Not sure I understand your statement...so is it good or bad to have a Phil BB?  Either way, it's coupled to a Phil Wood Ti BB.

Freaky hot today in Maryland so I stayed in and tweaked my bike, stripping the bashguard and swapping some parts out. It's now down to 26.76 pounds :thumbsup: Gonna try jumping around on it tomorrow.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Poorly worded, but two thumbs up! I think it's silly _not_ to use a square taper Phil in a 100mm BB shell.


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

lawfarm said:


> And a Carver O'Beast Carbon Fork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup:

I've got that pegged as the next upgrade for my Muk2. Read your blog. Will be looking for a report soon I hope. That fork just looks right at home on a Muk2. Is yours a Medium frame? I'm shooting for a sub 30lb weight on mine (Large frame) after adding some type of carbon fork. Most of my weight savings at this point has come from Marge Lites and Ultra Lightweight Larry's.


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

Chromehorn said:


> Nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> I've got that pegged as the next upgrade for my Muk2. Read your blog. Will be looking for a report soon I hope. That fork just looks right at home on a Muk2. Is yours a Medium frame? I'm shooting for a sub 30lb weight on mine (Large frame) after adding some type of carbon fork. Most of my weight savings at this point has come from Marge Lites and Ultra Lightweight Larry's.


Yeah, it's a medium, and yes, it's under 30 pounds.

Also threw on a set of SRAM XOs (2011s I got on closeout at a LBS that closed).










And I tried drilling out the unused spare spoke holes in the Rolilng Darryls.










Frankly, that seems like a waste of time. Saved 32 grams, or just over an ounce. It does look nice, though.










Full details on the blog--but this is pretty much the story.


----------



## roobydoo (Feb 29, 2012)

Nate arrived today!
Looks like I got a good one - 1245g.
Already mounted - goes on looser than my Devist-8er, but seems to have beaded straight.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*So it Starts!!*

Vassago Banderstatch frame - 
The New Fat Front begins!

All I need is some time in the Bike Shed!


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

After my 2nd Isis BB has died on my Mukluk it's upgrade bling time with a new 100mm wide E13 crankset and bearings.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Johnclimber said:


> After my 2nd Isis BB has died on my Mukluk it's upgrade bling time with a new 100mm wide E13 crankset and bearings.


Nice one !
I ordered a E13 crankset for my Karate Monkey, but unfortunatly mine came with silver bearingcups...:nonod:


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Rabies010 said:


> Nice one !
> I ordered a E13 crankset for my Karate Monkey, but unfortunatly mine came with silver bearingcups...:nonod:


I have the silver cups as well. I wonder if the black ones come with the upgraded bearings/seals? 

Either way, if it bothers you, just spray paint them.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

I believe the black cups are the TiNi version of the BB. cost about $20 more than the standard, at least at the e.13 store

Bottom Brackets


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

AC/BC said:


> Either way, if it bothers you, just spray paint them.


And what happens when you use the tool to istall them ?

That's right, they end up even uglier...


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Rabies010 said:


> And what happens when you use the tool to istall them ?
> 
> That's right, they end up even uglier...


The trick is to put a paper towel over it, then put the tool on lightly, then torque away. That way you dont mar the surface and the paint stays on.


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

The black ones are the bling TiNi version, new headset, cassette and chain going on as well to make it better than new.
New was with crappy ISIS, why Salsa why?


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Bander -*

Okay - it rides... but I have to save some money to get new cranks, and a 9 or 10 speed rear wheel... Almost!


----------



## Lars Thomsen (Jul 28, 2011)

*A little color to brighten my day ;-)*








From SpurCycles


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

very nice touch.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Today i got my new framebag that i designed for my skinny 26x2.35 SS Cadex.
But as luck would have it, it also fits the Pug like a glove. :thumbsup:

And HERE you can see another great example of some more custom work by Buggybags.


----------



## saiko (Oct 8, 2008)

616 hubs !!!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

18" Carver O'Beast frame and fork. Frame weighs in at 1710g and the fork is 590g.

Now comes with rack mounts on the 2012 frame and a 31.6 seat tube.


----------



## cyclostf (Nov 5, 2010)

ozzybmx said:


> 18" Carver O'Beast frame and fork. Frame weighs in at 1710g and the fork is 590g.
> 
> Now comes with rack mounts on the 2012 frame and a 31.6 seat tube.


Nice frame! Is the 31.6 the inner diameter (meaning that you need a 31.6 seat post)?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

cyclostf said:


> Nice frame! Is the 31.6 the inner diameter (meaning that you need a 31.6 seat post)?


Yes, the 2012 model changed slightly just as i ordered mine. It previously had a 27.2 seatpost and no rack mounts.


----------



## bicyclenomad (May 27, 2012)

*A new fat bike build begins*

The beginnings of a new build - a pile of bits and a frame - more will come.

Have a look at the bicyclenomad flickr photostream until I've accrued a few more posts.

Tom


----------



## Bigsexy (Jul 18, 2012)

bicyclenomad said:


> The beginnings of a new build - a pile of bits and a frame - more will come.
> 
> Have a look at the bicyclenomad flickr photostream until I've accrued a few more posts.
> 
> Tom


Did you go with a build kit or have you been buying parts from all over? just looking for the best way to build a fatty.


----------



## bicyclenomad (May 27, 2012)

>Did you go with a build kit or have you been buying parts from all over? just looking for the >best way to build a fatty.

Part of the fun for me was to work from scratch and spec everything myself, so I've bought parts from a few places.

It worked out cheapest to buy the tyres, tubes, rim tape, rims and front hub from Twenty2 Cycles as getting fattie specific bits from my normal haunts wasn't going to happen. I bought the Rohloff from Bike24.com with a sprocket tool and disc rotor - this was way, way cheaper than buying it locally in Australia (or the US/Canada) despite it tipping the AU$1000 import duty threshold and me having to pay some import duty on it - total came to AU$1350ish which is only a bit more than US wholesale price. I will be ordering another (for my wife's new build) and will probably buy just the hub and see if I can get it in under the import duty threshold. Most of the rest I bought from ChainreactionCycles apart from the Jones Loop H-bars which came from the man himself. 

I'll put a complete build spec on the thread for that once I've finished it (hopefully before the weekend so I can ride it!)


----------



## mjduct (Jul 31, 2012)

Zeitlupe said:


> Nothing too splashy but it brightened the ole Pugs up a bit. Marge Lites, Black Floyds, and a DT Swiss rear hub (in place of that POC Alfine 11 with, what, 30 miles on it?!).


beautiful setup, what do you think of the Black Floyds?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

bicyclenomad said:


> Part of the fun for me was to work from scratch and spec everything myself, so I've bought parts from a few places.
> 
> I'll put a complete build spec on the thread for that once I've finished it.


I have done this as well but it's taken me nearly 4 months mainly because of expense and priorities elsewhere, however i'm only lacking tires & a rear hub as the final 2 pieces to the puzzle. :thumbsup:


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Bigsexy said:


> Did you go with a build kit or have you been buying parts from all over? just looking for the best way to build a fatty.


If you're looking for the most fun and entertaining way to build a bike - pick and choose what you want, not what someone offers in a kit. If you don't have the time or patience to seek out parts and deals then buy a kit.

The more customization you can do to a bike the more entertaining and rewarding the build will be.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

AC/BC said:


> If you're looking for the most fun and entertaining way to build a bike - pick and choose what you want, not what someone offers in a kit. If you don't have the time or patience to seek out parts and deals then buy a kit.
> 
> The more customization you can do to a bike the more entertaining and rewarding the build will be.


my thoughts and method.


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

Ain't rode the fatty since Saturdays Scottish coast ride, backs been sore from a work injury so only been on hybrid when I can.

Bought some new grips for the hybrid this week, Ergon GC2, very impressed so bought a similar set but without the mini barends, and opted for cork rather than rubber for the moonlander.

Should be handy for the 60 mile coastal charity ride in a few weeks.


----------



## bicyclenomad (May 27, 2012)

saltyman said:


> Ain't rode the fatty since Saturdays Scottish coast ride, backs been sore from a work injury so only been on hybrid when I can.
> 
> Bought some new grips for the hybrid this week, Ergon GC2, very impressed so bought a similar set but without the mini barends, and opted for cork rather than rubber for the moonlander.
> 
> ...


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

I had some WTB comfort grip Ergon clones. I hated em. The shape's about the same as the Ergons, but does anyone who has tried both know if the Ergons are better?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Bars and post arrived today and brakes yesterday. I hope my middleburn crank arrives this week.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> Bars and post arrived today and brakes yesterday. I hope my middleburn crank arrives this week.


nice goods :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

nvphatty said:


> nice goods :thumbsup:


Cheers NV, cranks did arrive too. Just need a prayer for the post mounts, stem and headset and im done.

655g for 100mm|x-type|uno + 110g for the hope BB. So 765g total versus the 1430g Hussefelt on my Mukluk :eekster:


----------



## mjduct (Jul 31, 2012)

Necro-Pugs


----------



## mabrew (Nov 28, 2011)

mjduct said:


> Necro-Pugs


Awesome! Fantastic bike! Enjoy that smooth fatty feeling as you roll.


----------



## mjduct (Jul 31, 2012)

roll... hell I'm stomping over everything I see, I'm probably one of the more urban oriented fatbikers here but I've been going up and down stairs, over parking bumpers, curbs, everything!

I think I've got another bike or two sold as well, I should start charging the local shop commission!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

mjduct said:


> roll... hell I'm stomping over everything I see, I'm probably one of the more urban oriented fatbikers here but I've been going up and down stairs, over parking bumpers, curbs, everything!
> 
> I think I've got another bike or two sold as well, I should start charging the local shop commission!


indeed you should while spreading FAT luv.


----------



## HDTVdevil (Nov 16, 2011)

A work in progress while I wait for the hubs to arrive (only 8 weeks late now)...


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

HDTVdevil said:


> A work in progress while I wait for the hubs to arrive (only 8 weeks late now)...


Looks nice. What hubs did you order?
Wanna ride report on that fork!


----------



## Joshua_B (Oct 1, 2011)

*Necro-Pugs*

Went for a ride for the first time!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

*stop n go bits.*

A PITA to swap out housings but the end result was worth it.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Got this a couple of weeks ago. Unfortunately just in time for my rib tickling over the bars experience so I have not tried it out yet. Maybe this can be in the "How I transport my fatbike" thread too.
The good news is I can at least ride the bike on the trainer as of yesterday so things are looking up.


----------



## HDTVdevil (Nov 16, 2011)

SmooveP said:


> Looks nice. What hubs did you order?
> Wanna ride report on that fork!


PhilWood hubs


----------



## Smallfurry (Jul 8, 2009)

Hope Tech rear 170mm hub
DT super competition spokes
Aligator 160mm brake disc
XTR 11-36 cassette
GFS rim
Surly rim strip
120 TPI BFL
Grip studs.

To save space I've combined them into one pic


----------



## Bewelnak (Oct 21, 2009)

where'd you hear about the Grip Studs? hint, hint... Mountain Bike Radio interview... I'm really digging the studs and just being able to customize them.


----------



## Smallfurry (Jul 8, 2009)

Bewelnak said:


> where'd you hear about the Grip Studs? hint, hint... Mountain Bike Radio interview... I'm really digging the studs and just being able to customize them.


The DIY aspect is really nice. I guess BFLs are amongst the most difficult to stud, as the tread is'nt that deep. But even a 10 thumbed lump like me managed to a do a decent job. So they are pretty easy to install. Takes ages. But its one of those jobs that is nice to take time over, and feel good about the resulting workmanship after.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

the new PDW fenders. They hit my anything cage right now, but might be able to modify that. Also the rear fender doesn't clamp down very tight and can spin around fairly easily. Might be able to modify that too.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Volsung said:


> Also the rear fender doesn't clamp down very tight and can spin around fairly easily. Might be able to modify that too.


If you don't have to unsnap the rear fender ever, super glue the tabs on.

I had PDW fenders on another mountain bike and I lost the rear fender after a few rides. I have no idea how I lost it. Just that when I got done with the ride, I noticed it wasn't there anymore. I had always made sure it was snapped on good too.


----------



## mtnwater (Jan 7, 2004)

Fatback! Basic deluxe build, with a few changes. Went for the hadley hubs, Nate in the rear and BFL in front, and some bigger rotors. I've since ditched the gripshift in favor of triggers and installed some cork ergon g1's. Pretty fun :thumbsup:


----------



## I'm suba (Aug 24, 2012)

This should help keep my chain/ ring cleaner. Notice the plexiglass in the cutout. Had to re join because I deleted my old email address and lost my password. Been away for six months or more. I see lot's has happened here since then. Nice to be back :thumbsup:


----------



## shawnp (Jun 18, 2010)

nvphatty said:


> A PITA to swap out housings but the end result was worth it.


Can you tell me what pedals you are using? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

shawnp said:


> Can you tell me what pedals you are using? Thanks.


i can but it'll cost ya 

VP components VP Bicycle Components


----------



## shawnp (Jun 18, 2010)

nvphatty said:


> i can but it'll cost ya
> 
> VP components VP Bicycle Components


Thanks!


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

*New Hand-Laced Front Wheel*

New Rolling Darryl wheel. I laced it myself today in about 3 hours. My first effort ever. The hub is a SRAM dynamo D7 Hub--no dead batteries for me. I think I'll put a clown shoe rim in the rear. I have been riding my Mukluk with skinny 29er wheels since last winter, but this year I am going to go fat. I will probably use the new Dillinger tires from 45 NRTH.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice!^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

It's kind of hard to tell, but you look happier with Darryl than you do with your wife in the photo on the mantle.



ziax01 said:


> New Rolling Darryl wheel. I laced it myself today in about 3 hours. My first effort ever. The hub is a SRAM dynamo D7 Hub--no dead batteries for me. I think I'll put a clown shoe rim in the rear. I have been riding my Mukluk with skinny 29er wheels since last winter, but this year I am going to go fat. I will probably use the new Dillinger tires from 45 NRTH.


----------



## Greenfin (Jun 13, 2011)

Volsung said:


> It's kind of hard to tell, but you look happier with Darryl than you do with your wife in the photo on the mantle.


I concur


----------



## Greenfin (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm suba said:


> This should help keep my chain/ ring cleaner. Notice the plexiglass in the cutout. Had to re join because I deleted my old email address and lost my password. Been away for six months or more. I see lot's has happened here since then. Nice to be back :thumbsup:


Why are you so concerned about stuff on the chain?


----------



## Greenfin (Jun 13, 2011)

You have to let me know how they work


----------



## Greenfin (Jun 13, 2011)

AC/BC said:


>





jnl1105 said:


> wow is all i can say no more flat bars for me with fat tires......
> 
> got a great deal from on one for the bars and love the way they feel.... they were on sale for $20 + shipping and it was great service and pricing...


 Cool


----------



## Greenfin (Jun 13, 2011)

Fix


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm suba said:


> This should help keep my chain/ ring cleaner. Notice the plexiglass in the cutout. Had to re join because I deleted my old email address and lost my password. Been away for six months or more. I see lot's has happened here since then. Nice to be back :thumbsup:


Welcome back Suba 

Great job on the chainring protector :thumbsup:


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Volsung said:


> It's kind of hard to tell, but you look happier with Darryl than you do with your wife in the photo on the mantle.


Most days, I like the wife a lot better than anything called "Darryl."


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*New rings*

I broke my middle chainring up in Michigan's Ore to Shore Race in the UP. When I got home found a couple of chainring bolts missing too. Finished the last five miles out of forty-eight in the big ring. Replaced all with Blackspires, which I've used before on another bike. So far I like these better than the stock e-13 rings.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Where can I get this pretty cranks...?


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Pic?*



patineto said:


> Where can I get this pretty cranks...?


Not seeing your attached pic, not sure if you are referencing mine, or the nice red Race-Face posted earlier. Mine are Fatback's e-13's with Blackspire rings I just put on with blue chainring bolts. e-13's can be ordered through just about any bikeshop as well as the rings and bling-ring bolts.

My cranks are not so pretty anymore, the crankarms are pretty well scuffed from a lot of use


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Steve Balogh said:


> Not seeing your attached pic,


Sorry fix it...


> not sure if you are referencing mine, or the nice red Race-Face posted earlier. Mine are Fatback's e-13's with Blackspire rings I just put on with blue chainring bolts. e-13's can be ordered through just about any bikeshop as well as the rings and bling-ring bolts.
> 
> My cranks are not so pretty anymore, the crankarms are pretty well scuffed from a lot of use


The red race faces are the ones I want, but I did see yours and I like them too,


----------



## _grimm (Mar 10, 2012)

Bikepacking setup now complete, gas tank just arrived.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Steve Balogh said:


> I broke my middle chainring up in Michigan's Ore to Shore Race in the UP. When I got home found a couple of chainring bolts missing too. Finished the last five miles out of forty-eight in the big ring. Replaced all with Blackspires, which I've used before on another bike. So far I like these better than the stock e-13 rings.


The anodised aluminum bolts may look nice, but the steel ones last longer and can handle more tightening torque than the aluminum ones, and therefore are less likely to break or come loose.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

*Dual headlights on a bike? YES*

I got the NiteRider MiNewt 700 Duals awhile back, but never got to post it


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

I also got Lizard skins Lock-On Peaty grips. I actually bought 2 of them. I like the red rings of the grey grips and the black grips, but don't like the black rings. So I switched them around.

Might as well show my Avid Speed Dial 7's as well, since they were purchased around the same time.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*e-13*



Leopold Porkstacker said:


> The anodised aluminum bolts may look nice, but the steel ones last longer and can handle more tightening torque than the aluminum ones, and therefore are less likely to break or come loose.


Makes me wonder if the original e-13 bolts were aluminum. The remaining two looked like they may be anodized black aluminum. Good idea, I'll most likely swap them out considering how hard I ride this bike.


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

Some Traction


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

patineto said:


> The red race faces are the ones I want, but I did see yours and I like them too,


Actually it's orange or mango in color. You can find them many places online but i purchased mine from CRC (chain reaction cycles) this particular crankset is avail in numerous colors.


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

New wheels from Schlick. Shaved close to two pounds. Love it!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Looking good ! They'll spin up a bit quicker


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

Elderberry said:


> Decided to try the Origin8 Bullnose after experimenting with lotsa different sweep, rise, etc. Felt kinda goofy installing it, but the ride is awesome.


Hey Eldeberry, so now that you have 8ish months on these what are your thoughts on the Bullnose bars? I like the look and sweep, but nothing beats a real world view. Thanks...


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

2013 Red Pugs.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Here is mine. I have started my build. A full report will follow when complete.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

gcappy said:


> Here is mine. I have started my build.


oh i see now.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Great looking bike. I plan on owning the same frame soon, only maybe red.


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

This ones a little bigger.


----------



## Fresno (Jul 11, 2011)

Midtown said:


> This ones a little bigger.


Spec list please. Handlebar, stem, peddels, etc...


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

Fresno said:


> Spec list please. Handlebar, stem, peddels, etc...


Here ya go;

It has a SRAM X9 2x10 drivetrain. The crankset is Truvative Holzfeller. The brakes are Avid Elixir CR, 180mm rotors. The pedals are titanium spindle platform pedals by HT. The front wheel is large marge XC and rear is large marge DH. Truvativ Holzfeller - Seatpost and a Laser V SLT Saddle.


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

Hüsker Dü's and On-One Mary Bar.


----------



## bicyclenomad (May 27, 2012)

It also looks as if you've been in touch with Scott of Porcelain Rocket


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Although I don't have my frame yet ( Planning on a Large 170mm Red 9:zero:7 ), but cannot pass it up for the price. Gonna go pick it up tomorrow. All brand new takoffs

X7 2x10 Shifters
X9 RD
Sram PG 1050 12-36 Cassette
No FD though (aleady sold)


Sram by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Larry Endomorph said:


> Hüsker Dü's and On-One Mary Bar.


Weirdly, exactly the same as my last purchases

Are you me?


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

High tech new (old) shifter:



btw, these things feel so nice, I'm considering cobbling together an 8sp rear end just so I can use the 7+1 index mode.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

fatchanceti said:


> High tech new (old) shifter:
> 
> 
> 
> btw, these things feel so nice, I'm considering cobbling together an 8sp rear end just so I can use the 7+1 index mode.


My arthritic thumb aches just looking at that shifter!


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

Here are my new purchases, not shown in picture is Chris King rear hub, Paul WHUB, CK headset, and some small things like skewers, spokes, nipples, etc.

I can't wait to build it, should be able to start and hopefully finish monday/tuesday


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

drofluf said:


> Weirdly, exactly the same as my last purchases
> 
> Are you me?


I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together.


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

*new stem*

treated myself to some bling......


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Ultralight Husker Du.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

ziax01 said:


> Ultralight Husker Du.


me needs them, please ship priority mail ASAP and i'll reward you handsomely


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> me needs them, please ship priority mail ASAP and i'll reward you handsomely


I got them from Bikeman.com--they may still have some in stock. Took 4 days for them to arrive. They weigh 1234 grams.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

ziax01 said:


> Ultralight Husker Du.


Yep, the scale only shows light on the readout.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Husker du with weight. Maybe.

--Lars


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Last try.

--Lars


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Really last try.








--Lars


----------



## hunttofu (Nov 13, 2008)

Salomon Techamphibian 2 for the rocky beaches of Puget Sound.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

hunttofu said:


> Salomon Techamphibian 2 for the rocky beaches of Puget Sound.


A couple of questions:
Are they grippier on wet rock?
Is the sole reasonably stiff - ie doesn't bend too easily?

Reason I ask is because I wear sandals in winter combined with waterproof socks, and these look like they would do the same job, ie good drainage of freezing water, so no accumulations inside a waterproof boot. My wife thinks I look like a rabid rambler with the sandals, so these would look a bit more "normal" 


Put your feet in some nice refreshing icy water


----------



## f00g (May 10, 2011)

*New to me 2010 16" Fatback*








[/URL][/IMG]

More parts due on Tuesday which includes a new Carver headset, O'Beast carbon fork, drive train, and brakes. now to start saving for tires and a wheelset. 
I get to start putting it together this week, and designing my framebag.


----------



## hunttofu (Nov 13, 2008)

Velobike said:


> A couple of questions:
> Are they grippier on wet rock?
> Is the sole reasonably stiff - ie doesn't bend too easily?
> 
> ...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks. 

I suppose I can stiffen them with an insert, but grip is more important, so I'll try a pair.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

XT FD to go with My Sram X7 Shifter. Going on the 9Zero


XT Der by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## f00g (May 10, 2011)

*Let the fun begin!*



Race Face Stem
Deore XT FD E-type
FSA Alpha Drive 36/22
Shimano Chain
Avid BB5 x2
Jagwire Brake cables
Avid brake levers
Shimano Deore Shadow rear derailer
Shimano 9 speed cassette 11-34
Carver Headset
Carver compression plug
Carver o'Beast carbon fork
Lizard skin chainstay protector
Carbon fiber headset spacers


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

f00g said:


> Race Face Stem
> Deore XT FD E-type
> FSA Alpha Drive 36/22
> Shimano Chain
> ...


Christmas in September


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Whoo Hoo, it's been a while since I could play in this thread. Brand new build, frame #4 for me. Clownshoes/Hope Fatsno's, Middleburn RS7 Duo, some tubes and metal bits.

Build thread here: #4, You callin' me Fat?


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

G-reg said:


> some tubes and metal bits.


**** yeah, looking forward to this part.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Drew Diller said:


> **** yeah, looking forward to this part.


Me too! G-reg, maybe start a new thread just for your frame build? :thumbsup:


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

The first part I purchase for my new build, I'm going to get a really good friend and incredible machinist to cut the shaft, splice and then extended so I can use them on the 100mm Bottom bracket.










Also I'm pretty sure I will need to make a spacer for the drive side, but I have no idea how long it needs to be (same with the shaft) and I will need to wait until I get a frame with the corresponding wheel and tires so I can measure the clearance.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Ordered some more stuff.

9zero7 Fork w/ hub

907 fork by jonshonda187, on Flickr

Surly Rolling Darryl Front and Rear

Rolling Darryl by jonshonda187, on Flickr

Hope Fatsno 170mm Rear Hub. click click click

Hope by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## rasse1977 (May 16, 2008)

patineto said:


> The first part I purchase for my new build, I'm going to get a really good friend and incredible machinist to cut the shaft, splice and then extended so I can use them on the 100mm Bottom bracket.


Good luck with the crank project. Others have tried and as far as I know none have been successfull... but cool that you give it a try, hope you can make it work :thumbsup:


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

rasse1977 said:


> Good luck with the crank project. Others have tried and as far as I know none have been successfull... but cool that you give it a try, hope you can make it work :thumbsup:


Do you have any links to the failures..??

JP is a amazing machinist he has been welding and machining motorcycle and bicycle parts for years, including elongating crank shafts (Vintage dirt bikes) and drive shafts (BMW's) with a 100% satisfaction. but is always a chance this XTR's will be ruin I guess only time will tell..


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

patineto said:


> Do you have any links to the failures..??


here is the most "famous" one?

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/shimano-100mm-crank=-total-failure-713789.html


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

fatchanceti said:


> here is the most "famous" one?
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/shimano-100mm-crank=-total-failure-713789.html


Oh man that is pretty scary, thanks for sharing..









Hopefully this ones will not fail:skep:


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Update... my friend JP says is a NO GO on the crank project, as mention on the link about the crack crank, the shaft is heat treated and will "Explode" if try to be welded it on..

Okay now in the search fro some of does RED Race face cranks..


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

patineto said:


> Update... my friend JP says is a NO GO on the crank project, as mention on the link about the crack crank, the shaft is heat treated and will "Explode" if try to be welded it on..
> 
> Okay now in the search fro some of does RED Race face cranks..


Why not simply use Middleburn cranks? Good quality, light, and with a 100mm available.










I use Middleburns on most of my bikes and never had a problem with them.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Velobike said:


> Why not simply use Middleburn cranks? Good quality, light, and with a 100mm available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right, I just like to play with things, that is almost as fun as riding the bike for me..


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

So, I wanted a set of Jones Alu loop bars, but the price, even used was a bit lofty for a bar I may or may not love. I took a chance on these, and just knocking around the neighborhood they seem to be pretty good. The one thing I can tell right off is that they do put my hands way further back and closer together than what I'm used to. I'll give them a shot this way for a little while and see if I adjust, if not I may flip to the negative rise, I can also lower the spacers. We'll see where it takes me.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

Velobike said:


> Why not simply use Middleburn cranks? Good quality, light, and with a 100mm available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just ordered a Middleburn RS8 X-Type crankset, ended up getting a double spider with 2 rings. Can't wait to get it and installed.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

tracerprix said:


> I just ordered a Middleburn RS8 X-Type crankset, ended up getting a double spider with 2 rings. Can't wait to get it and installed.


Do you get them from England or from the tandem shop here in the states..


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

Ordered from MTB tandems in the states. Alex is great. Everything I wanted was in stock!


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

tracerprix said:


> Ordered from MTB tandems in the states. Alex is great. Everything I wanted was in stock!


Tons of money or not so bad..


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

Actually it is priced similar to the e.thirteen.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

tracerprix said:


> Actually it is priced similar to the e.thirteen.


Oh wow great, I do like them a lot, specially because they are so modular..


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

patineto said:


> Oh wow great, I do like them a lot, specially because they are so modular..


I like about that too when he was telling me, because I still don't know if i want a double or single. Ha ha, going for a double now. Alex is really good. Also ordered a Chris King BB too. I like how the middleburn can use a standard BB like Shimano or CK.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

tracerprix said:


> I like about that too when he was telling me, because I still don't know if i want a double or single. Ha ha, going for a double now. Alex is really good. Also ordered a Chris King BB too. I like how the middleburn can use a standard BB like Shimano or CK.


Oh yeah Alex is great, I have never done business with him, but I follow his tandem advice to the letter..:thumbsup:


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

patineto said:


> Oh yeah Alex is great, I have never done business with him, but I follow his tandem advice to the letter..:thumbsup:


Maybe you should buy a middleburn cranks from him!


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

tracerprix said:


> Maybe you should buy a middleburn cranks from him!


Well I just got a Lefty and I need the whole Mendon treatment and for sure some time to recuperate..:madman:


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

Ahh I hear ya there.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Another thumbs up for MTB Tandems. Give them a call, they have pretty much all options Middleburn offers in stock. Middleburn stuff is not cheap, but is of much higher quality than other options IMO.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

G-reg said:


> Another thumbs up for MTB Tandems. Give them a call, they have pretty much all options Middleburn offers in stock. Middleburn stuff is not cheap, but is of much higher quality than other options IMO.


Yeah I was shocked he had everything in stock.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

For more info on prices etc

Middleburn


----------



## HDTVdevil (Nov 16, 2011)

Too much work to progress a lot:










Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

HDTVdevil said:


> Too much work to progress a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a middleburn crank, nice!


----------



## HDTVdevil (Nov 16, 2011)

tracerprix said:


> Looks like a middleburn crank, nice!


Yes, but chain-tire clearance is minimal. First ride will tell if is doable or if I need to tweak a bit...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

HDTVdevil said:


> Yes, but chain-tire clearance is minimal. First ride will tell if is doable or if I need to tweak a bit...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Hmm I just ordered a middleburn crankset. I hope I don't have issues.


----------



## HDTVdevil (Nov 16, 2011)

On the small ring (on DUO spider), it looks like only 1 or 2mm now before tweaking 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

That's what I'm getting duo spider. What do you have to do to tweak it?


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*MTBTandems*



tracerprix said:


> Ordered from MTB tandems in the states. Alex is great. Everything I wanted was in stock!


As I mentioned in Scotty's thread, tell him you're using a Fatbike, I wonder if we'll start outbuying his tandem customers. If I get sick of my Fatback's e-13's, Middleburn will be my next step.

My Wildfire uses square taper with a Phil Wood BB. If I remember right, I needed a BB tool and Alex sold me one of those too. The cranks still look good after five years of use thanks to the engraved logo. When I had ordered that bike, Mark Gronewald had finished in in the expected time, but was delayed shipping it to me because Middleburn cranks took almost a month to arrive. Seems Alex knows how to stock Middleburn, keeps a pretty decent inventory. The three times I ordered from him there was no wait at all. Much better than going through a local shop.


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

Not a purchase _per se_, but I purchased some materials to make a pair of straps which are long enough to accommodate for example size 46 winter boots.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

kyttyra said:


> Not a purchase _per se_, but I purchased some materials to make a pair of straps which are long enough to accommodate for example size 46 winter boots.


Very cool. Did you have trouble sewing that thick nylon/tire together?


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

Fat Bob said:


> Very cool. Did you have trouble sewing that thick nylon/tire together?


Thanks for compliments 

My old Singer 328K (salvaged from the trash bin btw) seems to handle everything I can squeeze under the presser foot.


----------



## montana_ben (Oct 26, 2010)

Rear rack, rack top bag, and pannier for hauling stuff to go painting. Much better than having it all on my back. I do love my Mukluk...


----------



## Devin5836 (Sep 16, 2012)

Just finished a custom build. I call it a "chubby" set up. Fat front, 29 in the rear.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Just really digging all this fatbike fun, and thought I would post a few pics of the progress.

Put a seatpost in, and hung it on the stand

IMG_1569 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

Hung the RD

IMG_1570 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

Hung the FD

IMG_1669 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

jonshonda said:


> Just really digging all this fatbike fun, and thought I would post a few pics of the progress.


i suspect nearly as much fun as riding


----------



## f00g (May 10, 2011)

*My progress, I picked up a Salsa Pro moto 11 deg. handle bar.*



jonshonda said:


> Just really digging all this fatbike fun, and thought I would post a few pics of the progress.


Here is my progress as of today.


can't do a whole lot more till i get a wheel set. I suppose I could run the shifter cables, but i'm going to wait to hang the RD so it doesn't get damaged while waiting for a wheel set.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

f00g said:


> Here is my progress as of today.
> 
> can't do a whole lot more till i get a wheel set. I suppose I could run the shifter cables, but i'm going to wait to hang the RD so it doesn't get damaged while waiting for a wheel set.


therapy comes in many form yes??


----------



## Smallfurry (Jul 8, 2009)

This needs posting, as its so awsome.

Mendon Lefty rebuild. 

Ultimately I want a rigid fork for winter use with the studded BFLs, and reserve the Lefty for trail use with some HDs. Also, ignore the clamp positions. They arent set-up in the pics.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

Smallfurry said:


> This needs posting, as its so awsome.
> 
> Mendon Lefty rebuild.
> 
> Ultimately I want a rigid fork for winter use with the studded BFLs, and reserve the Lefty for trail use with some HDs. Also, ignore the clamp positions. They arent set-up in the pics.


nice lookin 1 planker


----------



## captbuck (Sep 24, 2012)

WMOD spider to convert to a single speed


----------



## captbuck (Sep 24, 2012)

trying to get to 10 posts so I can post a G-darn pic


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

woke to rain and gales today and 12hrs later its getting worse!

as luck would have it, my PDW fatbike fenders arrived today from charlie the bike monger.....though im staying indoors for now as its far too wild!

home | Portland Design Works

charlie bikemonger bike shop single speed fixed wheel bicycles

front sells at £10 and rear is £16, amazingly simple idea and amazing value for something thats very effective.

basically they are a flat pack design, that are quick release, and both use pop studs for added ease of use and are designed extra wide for the larger diameter tires including the BFLs.










assembled and fitted in under 5 minutes each!










quick release, pops open rubber lock...




























BFL is well covered










as is front tire










simple pull through and lock rubbers




























the front looks huge at first, but clears the fork and feet dont obstruct on the 20'' moony, no idea if small frames will have any issues.


----------



## captbuck (Sep 24, 2012)

as far as fenders, i took a gallon milk jug, cut out one of its 4 sides, the sode not attached to the handle, poked 4 holes in it and wire tied it to my frame. cost ~$.38.

you could probably do something similar with a 2 liter bottle


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

captbuck said:


> as far as fenders, i took a gallon milk jug, cut out one of its 4 sides, the sode not attached to the handle, poked 4 holes in it and wire tied it to my frame. cost ~$.38.
> 
> you could probably do something similar with a 2 liter bottle


I found a piece of 5" PVC I was thinking about doing this to also... some time with the dremel and it should be pretty interesting... will post up if/when I do it


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah I just order my 9zero7 2013 170mm frame with a 44mm headtube from Cycle Haven will see when it arrives, hopefully before the winter is gone..


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Sorry no pictures (parts are in the mail) I also got a lefty coming from Craig, a 170mm hope red hub for the rear and some unholed rolling darrills that I will drill my own way (to bad I did not see the purple ones until today) now I only need cranks, a 44mm headset and a 30.9 seat post and I be set..

So exiting, hell this is the first time I pay retail for a bike frame in my whole life and I had at least 50bikes (currently I have 29)


----------



## classrc (Sep 18, 2011)

My latest fat bike purchase is a fat bike!


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

classrc said:


> My latest fat bike purchase is a fat bike!


Really dig the Johnny Cash Look of the Necro's. Enjoy it sir.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Fat Bob said:


> Really dig the Johnny Cash Look of the Necro's. Enjoy it sir.


Ditto

But the pedal reflectors gotta go, before they end up on the side of the trail. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm 5yo and wanna show off my toys


----------



## classrc (Sep 18, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> Ditto
> 
> But the pedal reflectors gotta go, before they end up on the side of the trail. :thumbsup:


Fixed!










Had them from an old bike, just not swapped on yet...


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

nvphatty said:


> I'm 5yo and wanna show off my toys


Oh my!


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Parts are starting to arrive, I just got the lefty MAX from Craig, really fast turn around and totally painless transaction, now to finish drilling the rolling Darills and then get them painted white. (blue 9zero7 with rear red hub)


----------



## I'm suba (Aug 24, 2012)

...


----------



## f00g (May 10, 2011)

Rear wheel I just bought off ebay to go on...








as built without wheels it is 15.2 pounds i'm hoping it will be right about 30 pounds, less would be great.
I need to pick up a Paul Whub and have speedway build up a front wheel, and get a set of HuDu's. It is coming together. I doubt i'll have it by the time we get snow.


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Picked up the Portland Design Works fenders today. Not sure I like the front one and the back one seems like it might flip up/down depending on what you are doing as well. I'll have to see what happens.


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

I suppose this would count as a fatbike purchase.......


----------



## f00g (May 10, 2011)

hogprint said:


> I suppose this would count as a fatbike purchase.......


Ok, I'll bite, the extra seat is for a little one?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

f00g said:


> Ok, I'll bite, the extra seat is for a little one?


and thats not counting the gnome gettin a free lift every time out.


----------



## f00g (May 10, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> and thats not counting the gnome gettin a free lift every time out.


Lol, I missed that.


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

Yup. Drop the 4 year old at preschool on the way to work. That's been my go to solution to kids transport for years. Zip tie or hose clamp a seat to the TT and a folding bead from an old tire for stirrups. Works like a champ.


----------



## taehome (Aug 11, 2009)

New stuff. Almost complete.


----------



## exp18 (Feb 15, 2012)

These are commuter fender I got and add to the center section to widen them for my fat bike they work well


----------



## Bigsexy (Jul 18, 2012)

my recent (and first) fat bike related purchase showed up last week. 
A Sandman Ti Hoggar rode if for the first time this weekend and loved it i think it will be my all time rider, its so much fun.
i will try to post pictures soon.
For all the people in the USA worried about not being able to get Sandman bikes i live in MN and had no issue with getting my bike.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Reercaurf said:


> Maybe you are the many people that happen to be continually scouting out locations of skill available for purchase...Looking for art available for purchase on the web is so simple and so abundant you will probably have no trouble choosing the great item to utilize in your room You may even want to sell skill on the internet to other people who may be fewer resourceful than you


Reported this as spam.

Trying to read it fried my brain.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

Velobike said:


> Reported this as spam.
> 
> Trying to read it fried my brain.


Reported this also, not sure why the spambots have been hitting up MTBR lately, but it's getting obnoxious


----------



## bprsnt (Jul 23, 2008)

*Revelate Designs Frame Bag*

Picked up a large Revelate Designs Frame Bag


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

Fat Bob said:


> Reported this also, not sure why the spambots have been hitting up MTBR lately, but it's getting obnoxious


thanks out to whomever cleaned up the spammage here and in other threads :thumbsup:


----------



## Crafft (Mar 31, 2012)

bprsnt said:


> Picked up a large Revelate Designs Frame Bag


Great looking Sandman!

Can you do a comparison with your Moonlander? Similarities and differances in use?

Thanks!


----------



## cendres (Nov 4, 2005)

Does this still count as new?


----------



## bprsnt (Jul 23, 2008)

Crafft said:


> Great looking Sandman!
> 
> Can you do a comparison with your Moonlander? Similarities and differances in use?
> 
> Thanks!


Comparing the Moonlander to the Sandman&#8230;&#8230;.like comparing camaro to a ferrari
The Moonlander is a go anywhere bike that I have ridden last winter thru this summer and loved every minute of it.
When touring around the ML has been a perfect go anywhere bike. 
On single track it has been surprising with the big tires just how easy it is to maneuver flat and downhill twisty sections and just plow over rocky sections that I would not attempt on a standard MTB.
It is somewhat slower uphill but I believe it makes up for it going downhill and plowing thru and over obstacles . Surprisingly my lap times riding on the local single track are very consistent with riding my Rockhopper. (Now collecting dust)

The Sandman Hogger is in a class by itself and not really a fair comparison.
The components on the Sandman are far superior.
Steering, Shifting and braking is very solid and exact. 
The whole feel of the bike is different and makes you want to hit some jumps as soon as you start riding.
When you are landing off a jump or drop-off the front suspension is very controlled and predictable.
I need more hours riding to get used to the fork pressure settings and what works best for me.
The Larry tires on the 40mm rims seem small compared to the BFL's and 100mm rims I am used to on the Moonlander.
I am keeping the Moodlander for winter riding: float, no need for suspension in snow and I like the cable brakes for cold.


----------



## Crafft (Mar 31, 2012)

bprsnt said:


> Comparing the Moonlander to the Sandman&#8230;&#8230;.
> The Moonlander is a go anywhere bike that I have ridden last winter thru this summer and loved every minute of it.
> When touring around the ML has been a perfect go anywhere bike.
> On single track it has been surprising with the big tires just how easy it is to maneuver flat and downhill twisty sections and just plow over rocky sections that I would not attempt on a standard MTB.
> ...


thanks much for this!
I do have a custom built Moonlander. And am contemplating a Sandman for more racy conditions for some time now. But my Moonie is also built with racy (lighter) parts and geometry. I wonder if the Sandman would complement my bike stable or that my race setup Moonie would do 80% or more of what the Sandman does. I guess I should testdrive a Sandman ASAP


----------



## bprsnt (Jul 23, 2008)

Crafft said:


> thanks much for this!
> I do have a custom built Moonlander. And am contemplating a Sandman for more racy conditions for some time now. But my Moonie is also built with racy (lighter) parts and geometry. I wonder if the Sandman would complement my bike stable or that my race setup Moonie would do 80% or more of what the Sandman does. I guess I should testdrive a Sandman ASAP


If I had to make a choice of having one bike I'd keep the Sandman with no hesitation.


----------



## PhatRoller (Aug 30, 2011)

Ready for winter bikepacking.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## _grimm (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany1 said:


> Picked up the Portland Design Works fenders today. Not sure I like the front one and the back one seems like it might flip up/down depending on what you are doing as well. I'll have to see what happens.


It will actually (in my case at least, lost some plastic under the Shovel on the first ride because of the collapsing mount) - add a thin washer under the nut to get it tight enough.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

If she likes it, for sure I like it too.









14/15 DT spokes with red alloy nipples (No i never have a failure with them) on a white painted rim, holes are 1 1/2"









I'm a little rusty with wheel building but the logo almost matches the valve stem by one hole (is going to be drill soon)


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2012)

^ ^ very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

PhatRoller said:


> Ready for winter bikepacking.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


What kind of seat bag is that?


----------



## mellomel (Oct 10, 2012)

*New 907 - Ready to rock...*

New 907 - ready for the dreaded shoulder season. It will never be this clean again!


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

exp18 said:


> These are commuter fender I got and add to the center section to widen them for my fat bike they work well


I have been tempted to try this with SKS fenders...What did you use for the center section, sir?


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

mellomel said:


> New 907 - ready for the dreaded shoulder season. It will never be this clean again!


Nice and shiny! Congrats.


----------



## skideeppow (Jul 6, 2004)

Ordered 6 weeks ago, just arrived. 2013 moonlander with rack.

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=730005&stc=1&d=1350013060


----------



## f00g (May 10, 2011)

*Getting there*

This weeks addition to my slowly evolving build is an Uma 70 rim laced to a salsa alloy 170mm hub, a new Salsa skewer, and a 27 tpi Nate. 









Ran into a snag with the XT e-type derailer, it seems as though i need to add a washer behind it so the low gear isn't so far in. but i'll figure it out before getting a front wheel.

I'll admit i did put the rear wheel off my other bike on and rode it up and down the street. I'm can't wait to get it finished for real.


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

Never had a proper front light on any of my bikes before, hence never done offroading at night etc, just the basic commuting.

Decided I need to continue riding during winter so I have just bought this after being impressed by people's reviews.

Magicshine mj-880

sounded ideal, 2000 lumens, tiny size, easy to use and adjust power and only £120.

Can't wait to test them, but here's some pics so far.




























Love how they glow when turned off!

And can't believe how compact they are!


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

saltyman said:


> Never had a proper front light on any of my bikes before, hence never done offroading at night etc, just the basic commuting.
> 
> Decided I need to continue riding during winter so I have just bought this after being impressed by people's reviews.
> 
> ...


Wow, that does look impressive. Love to know your thoughts on the light and real world run times. I have an older single 900 Lumen MJ-808 and with the exception of a faulty battery, it's bee a solid performer at a very reasonable price... my ancient HID is plugging along, but a replacement might be in order this season.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*e-Type*



f00g said:


> This weeks addition to my slowly evolving build is an Uma 70 rim laced to a salsa alloy 170mm hub, a new Salsa skewer, and a 27 tpi Nate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I remember right when I put my e-Type deraillure on my Ti-Fatback, there was a bolt that allowed some adjustment I needed to make it fit. If I'm saying this correctly it allowed two different options of fit. Not sure if that helps you, but look carefully how that bracket is constructed before shimming it.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

2nd ride on new wheels - Marge Lites, Hope hubs, DT Revolution spokes. Dropped over a pound! New weight is 28.48 lbs. I was worried that the skinny spokes would feel flexy, but they don't. I do notice the loss of fatness from the old RD rims, though. Rear hub is LOUD. New rim strips are carbon fiber/blue kevlar weave. Sorry for crappy pics. Not totally happy with the rim strips. I'm sure it will fray horribly over time. Need a way to encase it something flexible.


----------



## PhatRoller (Aug 30, 2011)

ziax01 said:


> What kind of seat bag is that?


Revelate Designs Viscacha. Stuffed inside is a Western Mountaineering 5 degree Antelope sleeping bag. Very happy with this setup for winter bikepacking on the Muk.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice SmooveP, thats a good looking bike.

Mine arrived today with the 263mm revos..... now do i built them up regular or do i put a lefty on the bike


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

mmmm new hoops!!


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

ozzybmx said:


> Very nice SmooveP, thats a good looking bike.
> 
> Mine arrived today with the 263mm revos..... now do i built them up regular or do i put a lefty on the bike


Thanks, man. I dunno, once you get that Lefty itch only one thing can cure it...


----------



## exp18 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have been tempted to try this with SKS fenders...What did you use for the center section, sir?


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

EDIT: removed due to sudden understanding...satori, I believe it is called.


----------



## exp18 (Feb 15, 2012)

buddhak said:


> I have been tempted to try this with SKS fenders...What did you use for the center section, sir?


I used .040 aluminum I had a sheet metal shop cut down to 3 1/4" wide


----------



## Jstews (Oct 29, 2011)

Two little packages waiting in the mailbox today.

There goes any chance of my getting anything non-bike related done tonight.


DSC_0120 by jstewse, on Flickr

The pugs is going 1x9.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

Jstews said:


> Two little packages waiting in the mailbox today.
> 
> There goes any chance of my getting anything non-bike related done tonight.
> 
> ...


Love me some Paul Thumbies!


----------



## f00g (May 10, 2011)

Home made poggies, and home made frame bag, I bought an SKS airchecker tire gauge, 
I ordered a holey rolling Darryl laced to a surly new front hub.









My next weekend my Fatback should be complete, I hope to get new grips, pedals, and saddle for Christmas.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Koobi Xenon*

Waited after a few rides to post this. Ordered a new Koobi Xenon saddle from Koobi.
Very comfy.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Can I use talcum powder on the sticky side to keep it from sticking to the inner tube?


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

More parts for my 2013 blue 9zero7

This carbon bars are so freaking light, the saddle I'm not sure about looks like is going to hurt (I use to selle Italia Flite's), the headset is a 44mm inset..


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

ziax01 said:


> Can I use talcum powder on the sticky side to keep it from sticking to the inner tube?


I think common practice is to take 2 layers and stick them together back to back.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

Rabies010 said:


> I think common practice is to take 2 layers and stick them together back to back.


oooo thats a tough one to get right the first time.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

No it's not.
I have done this in the past (not bicycle related) using a steady hand and a clothesline.

Roll off a bit more than you need and loop it over the clothesline and roll off 1.5/2 feet at a time and double back over itself and cut it to size when finished.
It's simple enough.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

Rabies010 said:


> No it's not.
> I have done this in the past (not bicycle related) using a steady hand and a clothesline.
> 
> Roll off a bit more than you need and loop it over the clothesline and roll off 1.5/2 feet at a time and double back over itself and cut it to size when finished.
> It's simple enough.


I can see how that would work well enough steady hand and all.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

@ziax01 where did you get that kick ass tape - online link (international)?


----------



## f00g (May 10, 2011)

OFFcourse said:


> @ziax01 where did you get that kick ass tape - online link (international)?


I saw it a Walmart.


----------



## christian402 (Sep 6, 2011)

ziax01 said:


> Can I use talcum powder on the sticky side to keep it from sticking to the inner tube?


use two pieces of regular duct tape (or your colorful one) and wrap the rim with that sticky side down. I have done this on all of my set ups and it has worked flawlessly. I suppose talcum powder will work but I wanted a couple more layers to protect the tube from the metal nipples of the spokes. I don't know how much you worry about that but I wanted to avoid flats like the plague (And now am tubeless so it matters less)

either way it is significantly lighter than the rim strip


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

*Tape*



Rabies010 said:


> I think common practice is to take 2 layers and stick them together back to back.


I bought the black&white checkerboard version of the same tape, pretty easy to put on. I unrolled enough for one wrap around the rim. Then took a small piece and taped one end of the longer piece to the rim, sticky side facing in the tube direction. Then wrap the rest of the long piece all the way around, then tape the opposite end down. Then cover with another wrap or two of plain duct tape, sticky side down. No powder needed.


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

OFFcourse said:


> @ziax01 where did you get that kick ass tape - online link (international)?


Made by Duck Tape. You can buy in NZ:

Where to buy coloured duct tape in New Zealand? - Yahoo! Answers NZ


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

noticed the brakes were rumbling at the fatbike weekend meet.....so today i serviced and replaced the pads, a easy job thankfully on avid BB7s....

EBC gold pads and copper grease on the backs, sorted.

rears were shot.



















fronts were not too bad after about 800 miles


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

New rim strips (duck tape with talcum powder on the back side--we'll see how it holds up). Weight--22 grams on the front v. 90 for Surly Rolling Darryl rim strip and 44 on the back v. 106 for clown shoe rim strip.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

ziax01 said:


> New rim strips (duck tape with talcum powder on the back side--we'll see how it holds up). Weight--22 grams on the front v. 90 for Surly Rolling Darryl rim strip and 44 on the back v. 106 for clown shoe rim strip.


sharp :thumbsup:


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

*Brooks, urban tires, rack*

Picked up some second hand tires for knocking about the neighborhood with the kiddo, also couldn't resist a nearly new Brooks B-17. While I was at it, butchered a freebie rack I had in the junk bin, and fab'd up some legs and a bracket. A little work to do yet, one last bracket and some spray paint.


----------



## HDTVdevil (Nov 16, 2011)

Some overdue pictures...
(Pedals are still to be replaced. Had these double sided ones on the shelf.)




























Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

Color me jealous, that is a good looking fattie!


----------



## shaivism (Sep 27, 2012)

Awh yeah! I just picked up most of my stuff a few days ago for my 9:zero:7 frame that's do to arrive within two weeks!!! The teaser list w/o pics:

9:zero:7 frame - red
Carbon Snowpack fork
Race Face Turbuine Crank
Wheels: Rolling Darryls, Paul WHUB/RHUB hubs (AWESOMENESS)
Loaded USA - Carbon Handlebars, Stem, Seatpost, Pedals & Skewers
Sram: BB7, X9 and X.0 combination drivetrain / brakes.

Pics to follow soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Fat Bob said:


> Color me jealous, that is a good looking fattie!


me jelly too, i bet the ride is pretty sweet.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

What to do with this thing... what to do... HMM...

Got two linkage forks from a local guy that beg me to be renforced, disc-ified, and fattened. Not sure if I will use the frame. Maybe. And the bike is swimming in high quality parts from a few trends ago. Overall a good local find.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Drew Diller said:


> What to do with this thing... what to do... HMM...
> 
> Got two linkage forks from a local guy that beg me to be renforced, disc-ified, and fattened. Not sure if I will use the frame. Maybe. And the bike is swimming in high quality parts from a few trends ago. Overall a good local find.


potential for full squishy??


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

HDTVdevil said:


> Some overdue pictures...
> (Pedals are still to be replaced. Had these double sided ones on the shelf.)
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously nice build, dude. I forget, did you give us a ride report on that Flame fork?


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

nvphatty said:


> potential for full squishy??


Yep! More of a low tech approach than the other full squish design I have in my head / in drawings. Have some squish but won't be cautious about hub high water crossings and be all "oh no, my bike".


----------



## HDTVdevil (Nov 16, 2011)

SmooveP said:


> Seriously nice build, dude. I forget, did you give us a ride report on that Flame fork?


Not yet, want to some milages on different terrains before doing so but it is a hell of a sweet ride  big smile the whole ride...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sylus (Feb 19, 2012)

Drew Diller said:


> What to do with this thing... what to do... HMM...
> 
> Got two linkage forks from a local guy that beg me to be renforced, disc-ified, and fattened. Not sure if I will use the frame. Maybe. And the bike is swimming in high quality parts from a few trends ago. Overall a good local find.
> 
> View attachment 732161


That there be a pro flex 957 made in 97. the correct forks are the carbon ones on the floor which matches the rear swing arm which is also carbon. The decals are not original

However...what ever you didn't use and wanted to sell, I would try the vintage section


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

sylus, thanks for the tip on the remains... I'm not sure I'm going to use the front triangle of the frame, it has two significant dents in it. So I wouldn't in good conscience have anyone else ride it, either.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

HDTVdevil said:


> Some overdue pictures...
> (Pedals are still to be replaced. Had these double sided ones on the shelf.)
> 
> 
> ...


Nice move plopping down the Phil dollars (Phil Wood headquarters less than 12 miles from my house-local boys!!!). Bike looks tits on a ritz. :thumbsup:


----------



## eredinger (Apr 16, 2009)

Nearly complete and ready to ride. I build it from the frame up due to the fact I had a ton of parts lying around the shop. All I need now is a bottle cage and to put on the rear rack and brooks seat and I can call it done. Reminds me of the Tonka trucks I had when I was a kid.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

^ nicely done :thumbsup:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

eredinger said:


> Nearly complete and ready to ride. I build it from the frame up due to the fact I had a ton of parts lying around the shop. All I need now is a bottle cage and to put on the rear rack and brooks seat and I can call it done. Reminds me of the Tonka trucks I had when I was a kid.


I never thought I'd like the way the obnoxious yellow colour would look on a Fatbike. I like it!  Looks extra tough with the Nates.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Drew Diller said:


> What to do with this thing... what to do... HMM...


I keep thinking about this. Always thought a Proflex would be an ideal conversion, but keep coming to the same conclusion.

Drew, do nothing with it.

Hang it up in a corner of your shed and bring it out in a few years, Pop it on eBay and it will pay for a new fatbike for you.

In any case I reckon the fork linkages are wrong and need a redesign, so you probably wouldn't be too happy with the result apart from the satisfaction of another creation.

I've got a small collection of linkage forks, and I reckon with a little work you could make your own from scratch, but look at 1930s motorcycle design for better linkage movement (especially Webb forks as used on Velocettes).


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Velobike - it is amusing how much inspiration in bike technology one can draw from literally a life time ago...


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

A few new items on the fatty. This Pugs has re-ignited the DIY ghetto-rig fire in me.










- Kenda Flame 26 x 3.0 tires
- A Wald 257 "modified" to clear an iBert child seat, and fitted with the aluminum legs from a Pletscher rack
- the WeeHoo Igo...awesome (I have a Kenda Flame for it as well but I have not yet devoted the time to fit it. That project, too, will require fancy work with a hacksaw).


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

buddhak said:


> A few new items on the fatty. This Pugs has re-ignited the DIY ghetto-rig fire in me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More pix please, especially the Wald 257GB!


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah, that was a sorry excuse for a pic. Sorry.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

buddhak said:


> Yeah, that was a sorry excuse for a pic. Sorry.


So much happening in this picture, didn't even pay attention to the fenders  so a few more pixels would be fab


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

New seat and new grips for my Moonie.

DJ


----------



## atgillo (Sep 16, 2009)

:thumbsup: Got this on Saturday so I'm new to all this :smilewinkgrin:

IMGP1135 by lipseal2012, on Flickr


----------



## atgillo (Sep 16, 2009)

Then I bought this
Surly Larry 120TPI Tire 3.8!! snow sand tyre | eBay

and.....
Humpert Space Bugel Handlebars Cruiser MTB Town 25.4mm | eBay

and....
Acor Alloy Handlebar Shim / Reducers - 25.4mm to 31.8mm | eBay


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

DavidJohn said:


> New seat and new grips for my Moonie.
> 
> DJ
> 
> ...


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks like a good SS seat or back to 1982 and someone had drilled holes in a Kashimax.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

ozzybmx said:


> Looks like a good SS seat or back to 1982 and someone had drilled holes in a Kashimax.


Looks like vent holes to prevent swass


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

Got the SKS Grand M.O.M and Grand D.A.D fenders installed.


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

DavidJohn said:


> New seat and new grips for my Moonie.
> 
> DJ


Sweet seat! Gotta let us know how the comfort level is and what's the weight on it.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

This thing just arrived










It's the first part of my next built...


----------



## MetalArtGate (Dec 10, 2011)

*Not a purchase a build!*

Wanted a rack but was not finding what I wanted so off to the shop to fab one I like. Might have to make another one rung longer.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

MetalArtGate said:


> Wanted a rack but was not finding what I wanted so off to the shop to fab one I like. Might have to make another one rung longer.


This is awesome! I'm guessing this is not the first thing you've welded. What material is it, what welding process did you use. were you able to source the tubes easily?


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

That rack is awesome.
One of the harder things about my fatbike build is finding a suitable rack


----------



## MetalArtGate (Dec 10, 2011)

Fat Bob said:


> This is awesome! I'm guessing this is not the first thing you've welded. What material is it, what welding process did you use. were you able to source the tubes easily?


Not the first thing I've welded! 3/8" 6061 Aluminum rod TIG weld. Maybe the next one will be tube.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah sick rack makes me almost wanna use one!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I dont use or need a rack but thats awesome ! Well made.

nlongfx that Muk looks sensational ! So you have went with mud guards for a reason , even know the white bag looks sick, keeping it clean might be an issue ?


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> nlongfx that Muk looks sensational ! So you have went with mud guards for a reason , even know the white bag looks sick, keeping it clean might be an issue ?


The front mud guard was essential to stop the mud and dirt from getting flung into my eyes when riding fast in wet dirt terrain. The frame bag I made myself using 1000D Cordura. Its waterproof and cleans up fine by just hosing it off when I clean the rest of the bike after a muddy ride. The bag also has grommets in the front and back hidden with velcro flaps for routing cables for my magic shine battery packs for the 2 headlights and one tailight. The packs sit at the bottom of the frame bag and are hidden with velcro flaps that can adjust the width of the bag towards the bottom.
My next addition is a gas tank style bag up front, but making it wider and having it drape over the sides for more storage as with my small frame bike, the frame bag doesn't come up the the head tube, which leaves some options for a wider gas tank bag up there without interfering with the frame bag.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Awesome !!! you have it well thought out.

What else can i say, your bike looks unreal !

EDIT: what the camera you are using ?


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

Well it's not a fat bike specific component but its on my Moonlander. Does that count?

Matching orange plaid fur seat and rim strips.


----------



## nlongfx (Oct 16, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> Awesome !!! you have it well thought out.
> 
> What else can i say, your bike looks unreal !
> 
> EDIT: what the camera you are using ?


I use a Canon T2i. I think i used the 50mm f/1.8 and 70-300mm f/4-5.6L lens as well.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

nlongfx,

Handmade with the embroidered "mukluk"? Pure class.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> This thing just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holay cheet! There is a 100mm ISIS BB that doesn't cost triple digit sums! Game changer for me. Thanks.


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

New Necro Pug arrived today. I have to go to a wedding tomorrow, so I won't be able to ride it much tomorrow.

I added some 3M reflective tape to the rims. I'll have to wait until its light to get some better pics. Next step is to build some fenders and install the Brooks saddle I bought for it.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

buddhak said:


> Holay cheet! There is a 100mm ISIS BB that doesn't cost triple digit sums! Game changer for me. Thanks.


I got this unit from an US based Ebay store (less than half the price of the ones within EU). I had a unused set of Firex cranks lying around that I had from a guaranty, when I managed to twist a crankset mashing uphill on my SS days. Together, this BB finished the game for my fatbike build


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Some subtle bling (if there is such a thing). Black titanium bolts to replace the rusty stock ones.


----------



## HDTVdevil (Nov 16, 2011)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Nice move plopping down the Phil dollars (Phil Wood headquarters less than 12 miles from my house&#151;local boys!!!). Bike looks tits on a ritz. :thumbsup:


I had PhilWood hubs on an old bike and they never gave me issues. They are not the lightest hubs but total bike weight is with 14.9kg not too bad.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## f00g (May 10, 2011)

*It's Done!!!! (well mostly)*










The final piece came in last night, New Surly front hub laced to a Rolling Darryl. I'll be replacing the grips most likely with Ergon grips( I'd love to find a set of those Bio-cork ones with the little bar end), The Pedals(looking for a good one sided SPD/platform) , and maybe the seat, it is an old but good Selle seat i had laying around. In the future I'll replace the old Scott seat post with maybe a little carbon fiber, but I'm not in any hurry. 

http://forums.mtbr.com/members/f00g/albums/2010-fatback/
I love the fact that I built it up from a frame and learned to do everything myself. maybe in the future I'll delve into wheel building. Bike weight with frame bag, pump, tools, and lights was 34 pounds. I'll strip it down to just the bike next week. Only thing left is to try and seat the tires better. My commute this morning I k=noticed that neither are seated correctly.


----------



## Lezgo Cycling (Oct 27, 2012)

Im seeing some really sweet builds here. As soon as I hit 10 posts as a new member and can add a phot, I will.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

f00g said:


> I love the fact that I built it up from a frame and learned to do everything myself. maybe in the future I'll delve into wheel building.


i know the feeling well congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

183mm HOPE floating rotors for the chubby chick, more parts coming this afternoon.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Added a 203mm disc up front yesterday. I am not sure why I need this much stopping power, but it can't hurt.


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Candy Corn to go with the new wheels 

Kind of a quick and dirty job but wanted to get it all together but will go back one of these days and see about making it look better


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

NitroRC Ed said:


> Candy Corn to go with the new wheels
> 
> Kind of a quick and dirty job but wanted to get it all together but will go back one of these days and see about making it look better


It looks really pretty, transparent windows...??


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Copycat duct tape material - if they were real i'd be trying to snack when on the trail


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

UPS man just came with more toys for the new build, I was going to use a Blue king headset but I change my mind and also got a Red one.









Maybe a little to much Red, will see.


----------



## VTFargo (Oct 12, 2009)

*New bits for the Moonie*

Got a custom stem cap and did up the Moonie with some colored ribbon, pedals, and other bits


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

These big boys just arrived










Rob'sSon 36h 80mm singlewalls (actually 82mm) which I got for €35 each. Quality seems to be surprisingly good, I dare to say on par with Large Marges. 
Drilled an extra 18 holes on one side to get 36h 16mm offset. I was amazed how hard they where to drill, was expecting a much softer aluminum/anodizing for the price.

I'm tempted to do some cutouts, but they already where 920g before the extra 18h, which sounds OK


----------



## steve c (May 14, 2011)

My latest fatbike related purchase? A fatbike!

Kind of a funny story. I went into my local bike shop to look at fatbikes. I thought they were cool looking and wanted to see what they were all about. I start talking to the manager (who I know fairly well) and before I got a complete sentence out he says, "Oh! I've got a Mukluk. I'll bring it tomorrow and you can ride it around for a while to see if you like it." 
I didn't hesitate accepting an offer like that. 
That following Saturday I had a chance to ride it. SOLD.

Now mind you, I live in Orange County CA. We don't get snow. However, riding this bike on my local trails is like riding them again for the first time. Totally different experience.

Last weekend I took a spin along the shores of world famous Huntington Beach. Surf City USA. It was awesome. The looks and questions were kind of fun too.

( the pics are from my work 3gs. I'll have better pics when I drag the DSLR out on a ride)

From the end of the Huntington Beach Pier.


And under it!


Glad to be a part of the fatbike community.


----------



## cendres (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm amazed by a few people I know that resolutely *refuse* to ride their fatbike in anything besides snow. So much wasted opportunity.


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

I finished my fat bike fenders. I need to add a mud flap as the lower half of the downtube was getting sprayed while I was out riding today.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

cendres said:


> I'm amazed by a few people I know that resolutely *refuse* to ride their fatbike in anything besides snow. So much wasted opportunity.


It doesn't even snows where I live, so.... you get the idea


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> It doesn't even snows where I live, so.... you get the idea


Same here. I've found that my fatbike (2012 9:zero:7) is well-suited for bombing up and down the local technical singletrack and fireroads. Does especially well in high-speed off-camber loose gravelly stuff down hills (running Nates at 7 - 13psi). If it snowed here, I'd surely take it out in the snow.


----------



## Yoreskillz (Feb 10, 2011)

BUD and LOU tires!



Surly Nice Rack


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

New frame pack, Revelate Designs. AMAZING QUALITY! I'm not sure how I like the look, but we will see.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Yoreskillz said:


> BUD and LOU tires!


Yeah, at those prices you'll be eating peas and carrots for a long time! I just plunked down $300 for two 26"x3.8" Surly Nates (the lightweight folding variety). Feels like someone bit down hard on my ass and took a big bite when I bent over.


----------



## Yoreskillz (Feb 10, 2011)

I have no need to belly ache about the price of bike parts....I wasn't forced, pressured or had my arm twisted to buy them. It was a choice, they set a price on the items and I willingly made the purchase. Besides I happen to like Peas and Carrots.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I just plunked down $300 for two 26"x3.8" Surly Nates (the lightweight folding variety). Feels like someone bit down hard on my ass and took a big bite when I bent over.


but didn't let go yet...:ihih:


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

*"Let Me Out!!!" . . .*

. . . screamed the Knards.









The wave of rubber smell that came out of that box when I opened it just about knocked me over. :crazy:


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

^^^want^^^

Badly


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Those Knards would be sweet on the summer dry hardpack. Very nice !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> Those Knards would be sweet on the summer dry hardpack. Very nice !!!


yup i'll give um a go next summer.:thumbsup:


----------



## GT *in-use* (Jun 6, 2010)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> It doesn't even snows where I live, so.... you get the idea


Correct, were I live they are sold for trail, street and beach use. You can buy at the local stores Surly, TommiSea, Sun and 907.

**Edited... Posted on the wrong thread**


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

Bontrager Back Rack Deluxe. I had to move a pair of fender stays back a bit to get the rack to fit. The position of the rack mounts puts the rack too far forward for my liking. It will be a problem with my tall quick release trunk bag. My Arkel T-42 panniers will fit ok if I move them further back.










On the drive side I mounted the rack on the inside of the seat stay. On the non-drive side I added a 1/4" spacer.


----------



## mtntraveler (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi Ziax01
How did the Sram dynamo hub work out? What kind of fork are you using it on? From what i can find on the web, about that hub it has an over locknut distance of 100mm not going to work for my
Pug. Is there a trick on how to make it work?


----------



## Hvnfun (Dec 31, 2008)

*A little Grape*

The newly built rims for the Mukluk


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice Purp ! could be cool with the original purple pug.


----------



## No_Roads (Oct 27, 2012)

A new portable chain tool and some fresh quick links


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Real pic soon.


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

Answer pro-taper DH 780mm *8)

Arrived today still waiting on a 70mm stem though....so quick mock up, love the red and black that goes with my little colour scheme.

Doesn't look as mad as I thought.....and standing in the mirror holding bars and making motorbike noises I think I will get on with these!


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

A new hub for my Pugsley










Not that one but from eBay. It's still built into a wheel so once I collect it I need to extract the hub and fit it to a more suitable sized rim


----------



## BobShort (Jun 29, 2006)

I've been collecting parts for a year or so. Finally got everything built, and dirty!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

BobShort said:


> I've been collecting parts for a year or so. Finally got everything built, and dirty!


:thumbsup: good for you. Hell that makes me feel good having taken 6 months for mine.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

mtntraveler said:


> Hi Ziax01
> How did the Sram dynamo hub work out? What kind of fork are you using it on? From what i can find on the web, about that hub it has an over locknut distance of 100mm not going to work for my
> Pug. Is there a trick on how to make it work?


Works great. You need to buy the pugs fork with 100mm spacing.








--Lars


----------



## Crunch406 (Oct 22, 2012)

My latest purchase is the Necromancer. Rode it all weekend and love it. I feel like this bike is like a canvas. None of the other bikes I have owned have made me want to personalize them like the Necro. I love the bike like it is, but I have many things I want to do to it to make it mine.


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

Crunch, I have the same hitch rack. I was a bit paranoid when I brought my Necro home a week ago since the rubber straps were stretched pretty far and I was concerned they might tear. I see you have the wheel trays inverted, did that buy you any extra room with the straps?


----------



## Crunch406 (Oct 22, 2012)

It seems to be okay on the last hole with just a mild stretch. That being said, I have two "Griptwist" deals I got from Home Depot that I bought a long time ago to hold a ladder on a roof rack. I am going to use those instead of the straps that came on the Swagman. Inverting the trays didn't really give more strap, but it did make more sense to me since the tires don't fit into them.


----------



## Crunch406 (Oct 22, 2012)

gecho, here is a link to the Griptwists I was talking about. I have used these things to secure motorcycles, bicycles, and cargo. Pretty handy.

2pk 34" Blue Griptwist - Amazon.com


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

New Revelate Designs frame bag has arrived from Speedway Cycles..just waiting for the Sweet Roll, Pocket, Viscacha and Jerrycan to arrive.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Crunch406 said:


> gecho, here is a link to the Griptwists I was talking about. I have used these things to secure motorcycles, bicycles, and cargo. Pretty handy.
> 
> 2pk 34" Blue Griptwist - Amazon.com


They are called KwikTwists now.

I use them with big alligator clamps to hold bamboo poles in place when jigging up a frame, whenever I need a third or fourth hand.


----------



## vallengrach (Oct 12, 2012)

*the wait is over*









907 2012 sliding dropout, perhaps the first one in Finland


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

Been looking into new bars recently and noticed quite a few folk are using crazy wide bars....and the promise of more comfort and control over rocks and things had my attention.

Going to 31.8 also meant a new stem and speaking to doc we reckoned 70mm would suit me best.

Que yesterday and the postmen dropped off my answer pro taper DH 780mm bars and today a 70mm race face stem to replace the stock 110mm came through the door.

I was mortified when i removed the old stem and spacers to see the dreaded rust on the steerer!










After I removed the forks for inspection I was relieved the rest of the steerer was fine, headset bearings fine and greased still....inside the head tube was also as new....brilliant.










I obviously had to spent some time cleaning the rust off, gave it all a rub down and smoothed off then copper greased everything up.

Anyways....the bars are on now and although they look wrong they also feel so right.



















No doubt I will have to remind myself I no longer have 620mm bars on so trees and city riding will be interesting for awhile, I am looking forward to a good test of these though.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Woooo, 40mm reduction in stem length is quite a bit in one go. Did you change the bar sweep ?


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

ozzybmx said:


> Woooo, 40mm reduction in stem length is quite a bit in one go. Did you change the bar sweep ?


Standard was 110mm with 660mm bars with 17 degree sweep!

This seems much more relaxed and arm is aligned really spot on....need to test outdoors though.


----------



## classrc (Sep 18, 2011)

Moose Mitts from Trails Edge. Best purchase ever! Picked them up at the Bike EXPO at Iceman last weekend...


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks great!

Sometimes the best thing about new parts is finding something that needed some attention. Glad you caught the rust before it was too bad.

Definitely lookout for the trees, I went just 10mm wider and was amazed how many tree rubs I had on the first few rides.



saltyman said:


> No doubt I will have to remind myself I no longer have 620mm bars on so trees and city riding will be interesting for awhile, I am looking forward to a good test of these though.


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Pedals*

I got sick of my shimano pedals icing up. I think these will shed mud and ice/snow better.


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

My Moose Mitts arrived today too..We have a dumping of snow on the way for Western Canada so hopefully I should be able to try them soon.


----------



## Smallfurry (Jul 8, 2009)

b2b2 said:


> I got sick of my shimano pedals icing up. I think these will shed mud and ice/snow better.


I have some blue interbike mallets to match the blue bits of my build. My hope/theory is that with the pins fully extended I can ride with un-cleated winter shoes. I may nee to sorce longer pins though. Have you tried this?


----------



## Skywalker22 (Nov 8, 2009)

One fat bike to go please!








Ready to ship!
Taking a little vacation to Aruba and now I can take my fat baby! :thumbsup:


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Gotta start somewhere, right? New fatbike owner (this makes my first post here), so the bike was obviously my latest fatbike-related purchase. Picked up a new Pugs last Friday. Love this thing. It should be illegal to have that much fun on a bike. Much riding and racing in this bike's future. 

I need 10 posts to post a pic...so imagine a size large yellow pugs here.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

ahhhhhh yes the perverbial forkus :thumbsup:


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Damn it! I was just below the line for Carver pre orders... Waiting till December now.


----------



## PC68 (Jun 7, 2005)

*New Moonlander*

New Moonlander
XL / 22"
Last 2 winters on a pugsley (for sale if you're in Utah)...love it, but wanted fatter!


----------



## evilcat (Apr 18, 2012)

G-reg said:


> Damn it! I was just below the line for Carver pre orders... Waiting till December now.


Join the club.


----------



## calzonical (Aug 30, 2005)

*Got Fats?*

Looking forward to father and son fatness adventures :thumbsup:

View attachment 735986


View attachment 735987


Shhh... this one is for the Boy!
View attachment 735988


----------



## f00g (May 10, 2011)

TitanofChaos said:


> :d :d :d :d :d


Feels fake doesn't it! Grats on the new fork!


----------



## f00g (May 10, 2011)

calzonical said:


> Looking forward to father and son fatness adventures :thumbsup:
> \
> 
> Shhh... this one is for the Boy!
> View attachment 735988


Lucky kid!


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

f00g said:


> Feels fake doesn't it! Grats on the new fork!


True, I was fairly certain I was shipped an empty box

I haven't weighed it but I'm willing to bet the bubble/foam wrap and plastic bag weighs more than the fork, it's awesome for something so big


----------



## AleRider (Jun 1, 2007)

Relevate tangle frame bag. Bought the gas tank a few months back; loved it and decided to get the tangle for winter rides.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

Laced my first wheel last night


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

TitanofChaos said:


> Laced my first wheel last night


good job....i'll get you some +rep when i reload.


----------



## SJJ28 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ordered up one of these Selle Anatomica saddles. I had a brooks back in the day and eventually loved it..wish I still had it...(maybe I do somewhere??). Saw this, and loved the idea, the current on sale price (99bux), and the color options...but most of all, the 30 day money back guarantee, and there made in Wisconsin !

Rode it 20+ miles today, and have to say, it's pretty sweet so far!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

SJJ28 said:


> Ordered up one of these Selle Anatomica saddles. I had a brooks back in the day and eventually loved it..wish I still had it...(maybe I do somewhere??). Saw this, and loved the idea, the current on sale price (99bux), and the color options...but most of all, the 30 day money back guarantee, and there made in Wisconsin


seat looks cushy for the tooshy  what PARK stand is this??


----------



## SJJ28 (Oct 23, 2012)

^^^ NO idea.. had it since the 80's!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

SJJ28 said:


> ^^^ NO idea.. had it since the 80's!!


fugg dood yer old  no listing for it so no doubt a discontinued model but wanted to enquire thanks.


----------



## SJJ28 (Oct 23, 2012)

yep, 45 2 weeks ago! still get carded, although not nearly as much as I used to, and most say im about 19 mentally!! I'll take it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

SJJ28 said:


> yep, 45 2 weeks ago! still get carded, although not nearly as much as I used to, and most say im about 19 mentally!! I'll take it!


relish the times as it goes by quicker each yr....atleast for me anyway.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

SJJ28 said:


> Ordered up one of these Selle Anatomica saddles. I had a brooks back in the day and eventually loved it..wish I still had it...(maybe I do somewhere??). Saw this, and loved the idea, the current on sale price (99bux), and the color options...but most of all, the 30 day money back guarantee, and there made in Wisconsin !
> 
> Rode it 20+ miles today, and have to say, it's pretty sweet so far!
> View attachment 736260


Great now I really want one of these!!!!!!

I wish they had black on sale but maybe ill get the graphite for my orange 9:zero:7


----------



## SJJ28 (Oct 23, 2012)

Same thing happened when I saw them....I figured with the 30 day money back deal...I'd go for it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

Picked up some Dogwood Designs Poagies from Joan in Alaska. I cannot wait till it snows!


----------



## AleRider (Jun 1, 2007)

tracerprix said:


> Picked up some Dogwood Designs Poagies from Joan in Alaska. I cannot wait till it snows!


Got a pair last year and they are awesome. Enjoy and think Snow!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

gcappy said:


> DavidJohn said:
> 
> 
> > New seat and new grips for my Moonie.
> ...


----------



## montana_ben (Oct 26, 2010)

I guess I've finally lost it...going to have the 907 for trails and the Muk in background for winter/rack/bikepacking/whatever. Get to spend some time second hand shopping for the components to finish. Couldn't pass up on the blue, reminds me of a faithful Volvo I had.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

nvphatty said:


> fugg dood yer old  no listing for it so no doubt a discontinued model but wanted to enquire thanks.


I have the same Park stand. Busted the plastic locking handle and replaced it with a pair of visegrips.


----------



## gipsyviking (Aug 6, 2012)

*This could be the start of something good.*

I'm collecting a few parts for either a Full-fat or a Half-fat build. Stan (the cat) approves.
I am intrigued by the Mukluk closeouts at Tree Fort Bikes. Frame and fork under 4bills.
T'givin' vacation will put a damper on my fattie funds. Looks like a slow and deliberate build.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

gipsyviking said:


> I'm collecting a few parts for either a Full-fat or a Half-fat build. Stan (the cat) approves.
> I am intrigued by the Mukluk closeouts at Tree Fort Bikes. Frame and fork under 4bills.
> T'givin' vacation will put a damper on my fattie funds. Looks like a slow and deliberate build


researching & collecting is the beginning of the end as you know it....


----------



## sully.71 (Nov 17, 2011)

Pugsley went on a diet. New wheelset - Marge Lites, Paul whub front, XT rear, and a new snowpack fork.


----------



## Smallfurry (Jul 8, 2009)

Its all about the nice finishing touches.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

sully.71 said:


> Pugsley went on a diet. New wheelset - Marge Lites, Paul whub front, XT rear, and a new snowpack fork.


Solid updates for sure, can you feel a significant "lightening up" of the bike?


----------



## GISdork (Aug 28, 2012)

> Pugsley went on a diet. New wheelset - Marge Lites, Paul whub front, XT rear, and a new snowpack fork.


 Nice, I was looking into the same basic setup. What is the bike weighing in at?


----------



## sully.71 (Nov 17, 2011)

Fat Bob said:


> Solid updates for sure, can you feel a significant "lightening up" of the bike?


The bike is still a tank, as these are the only upgrades over stock so far. With that said, the wheels definitely spin up faster, and I've found that I can maintain a higher speed with less effort as well.

While the snowpack helped lighten up the front end a bit, I can't say that the weight savings is very noticeable. I got it primarily to go non-offset with the wheel build, and am loving that aspect. The steering is much more balanced when leaning either way now, and the carbon does smooth out the ride a bit. I haven't noticed any issues with flex, but I'm only 160 lbs. I considered a carver or beargrease fork for even more weight savings over the snowpack, but decided against them since the axle to crown was almost an inch more and I didn't want to change the geometry that much.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

sully.71 said:


> While the snowpack helped lighten up the front end a bit, I can't say that the weight savings is very noticeable. I got it primarily to go non-offset with the wheel build, and am loving that aspect. The steering is much more balanced when leaning either way now, and the carbon does smooth out the ride a bit. I haven't noticed any issues with flex, but I'm only 160 lbs. I considered a carver or beargrease fork for even more weight savings over the snowpack, but decided against them since the axle to crown was almost an inch more and I didn't want to change the geometry that much.


my reasons as well however when solid traction is avail with brakes applied the fork does flex to the naked eyes.


----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

*My first fat bike*

The frame came in 2 weeks ago and the LBS says they should be able to finish the build this week.










Just in time for the 15* C weather that's arrived in Toronto.

Can't wait to try it out.

Carl

Edit: Just for fun, we tried out a 700x23 on the front since it was built up and well, it makes an interesting comparison:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

mmmm squishy fork :thumbsup:


----------



## gipsyviking (Aug 6, 2012)

I do like that yellow Pugs. It looks like a top fuel dragster


----------



## gipsyviking (Aug 6, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> researching & collecting is the beginning of the end as you know it....


You are correct, sir.
It's consuming my free time and bordering on an obsession.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

gipsyviking said:


> I do like that yellow Pugs. It looks like a top fuel dragster


agreed, now to own a red, white and yeller pugs....would this be considered OCD territory??


----------



## willzager (Oct 20, 2011)

A Floyd on the back and a double crown front suspension fork? I like your style...



BloorwestSiR said:


> The frame came in 2 weeks ago and the LBS says they should be able to finish the build this week.


----------



## SteveJfromtheSwitch (Feb 8, 2012)

i'm liking the yellow! i'm tossing up on a standard pugs or necro but wasn't too sure on the yellow from the surly website, nice to see another look at it.


----------



## ReXTless (Feb 23, 2007)

New ride!


----------



## cendres (Nov 4, 2005)

^ Looks great!


----------



## ReXTless (Feb 23, 2007)

cendres said:


> ^ Looks great!


Thanks! See you on the trail, eh!


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

Are those forks available to fit a 100mm wheel with a bfl? where can we get one?


----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

willzager said:


> A Floyd on the back and a double crown front suspension fork? I like your style...


Thanks, the shop owner wanted to see just how big the Floyds were on a bike. I'll be using them in the summer and have a Nate and Larry to get me through the winter. With our streetcar tracks and the size of the potholes these days, I don't think I can go wrong with the fat tires or the fork 

I'll get more pics up once it's finished.

Carl


----------



## sully.71 (Nov 17, 2011)

GISdork said:


> Nice, I was looking into the same basic setup. What is the bike weighing in at?


It's right around 33 lbs now (med. frame). Only other mods on the bike are Qtube SL's and a Thomson seatpost. I had never weighed it before so I/m not sure how much the overall weight savings was.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice reXTless !!!


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

BloorwestSiR said:


> Edit: Just for fun, we tried out a 700x23 on the front since it was built up and well, it makes an interesting comparison:












Can't wait to see it fully built!


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

this is being built as we speak.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

I called around while riding today. I just couldn't stand those microshi_t shifters any longer. I cut my ride short in order to make it to the LBS to pick up some XT shifters. WOW, what a difference. I'll take the indicators off later.


----------



## HDTVdevil (Nov 16, 2011)

BUD and LOU arrived. Next week I will see how good they fit on my Mukluk Ti.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## evilcat (Apr 18, 2012)

alphazz said:


> I called around while riding today. I just couldn't stand those microshi_t shifters any longer. I cut my ride short in order to make it to the LBS to pick up some XT shifters. WOW, what a difference. I'll take the indicators off later.


I took off my XT shifters to put on the Microshift thumb shifters. I am very happy with them.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

i love that bag.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Had to pick up an Enabler so I can ride this thing before I get in on the next run of O'Beasts. And while not newly purchased, a bunch of parts have been pulled from the xc 29er. I was going to order some Escalators tomorrow.... But the 'Q' changed the est available dat ffrom the 15th to...... Well something later.


----------



## Insainio (Nov 4, 2011)

Finally got the Jones Loop H-Bar.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Carver snow fork with 100mm spacing for my generator hub and an extra long tube to accommodate my upright riding position. At the top it is wide enough to fit a Bud or Lou. It also has rack mounts.








--Lars


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

alphazz said:


> I called around while riding today. I just couldn't stand those microshi_t shifters any longer. I cut my ride short in order to make it to the LBS to pick up some XT shifters. WOW, what a difference. I'll take the indicators off later.


I've been experiencing a lot of accidental upshifts at the worst possible time with the the thumb shifters on my Pugsley. Particularly when wearing larger gloves and I hit the side of the lever.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

One down, one to go. I believe tommorow there will be 2 x Buds in my posession.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> One down, one to go. I believe tommorow there will be 2 x Buds in my posession.


and then??:skep:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Then im going to have chat with myself on how ridiculously fat my new tyres are 

..... ride !!!


----------



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)

bought a set of surly nates. 
looking for some 47mm blue drilled rims 

once i find them i shall pull the trigger on a 9 zero 7 sliding drop out frame...... long as i dont do something silly this weekend


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> Then im going to have a chat with myself on how ridiculously fat my new tyres are
> 
> ..... ride !!!


should prove to be an interesting conversation especially if you get answers.


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Christmas has come early for me.

Bud and Lou just arrived today .. 
I now have my XTR shifters fitted.. 
also my new XT front and rear derailleurs..
and also a new fat seat bag.. 

DJ


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

Can you tell me more about the seat bag? where to get?


----------



## DavidJohn (May 7, 2012)

Boatracer said:


> Can you tell me more about the seat bag? where to get?


I don't know much because I picked it up the other day in my local bike shop here in Oz.

Here's a couple more pics that show the brand.. I like the way it clips onto the seat rails.

DJ


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

Evo - ZIXTRO - LIKE NO OTHER
found the website


----------



## Morej (Oct 18, 2011)

More like this:
Universal Cycles -- Zixtro Track Saddle Bag


----------



## Morej (Oct 18, 2011)

This is why I love MTBR. I'm looking for a saddle bag for a while but could not decide which one I go with. Thanks to DavidJohn my problem is solved. Love how the bag looks so I ordered it already.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

I got this Moonie frame, cranks, rear wheel, bud/Lou and a FSA headset.


----------



## Generalcuz (Aug 3, 2008)

Just bought a 9:zero:7 in blue today with matching fork. Ordered Vee tires. Opted to go with them because most of the riding I plan to do will be at the Leadville Snowbike Race series. I did okay using my 2.2's on an SS setup for the past few years but since I can make the whole series, it's time to go fat.

Now to decide about wheels.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

If you made it on 2.2's maybe some LML and 3.7 something.


----------



## cendres (Nov 4, 2005)

Freshly polished rotors.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

bighit said:


> If you made it on 2.2's maybe some LML and 3.7 something.


yup ML's & nate,HD heck even devist8er's


----------



## black cross (Dec 10, 2005)

I just noticed somebody posted that the BG's were shipping. Maybe we'll start seeing some of those posted!!


----------



## woody_8_5 (Aug 1, 2006)

RaceFace Turbine Cranks 100mm


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Finally I got my 9zero7, now I'm building it little by little (since I'm taking care of our new baby)









Only special detail so far the chainstay protector.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Looking good DJ.... some XT hydros would finish the bars off nicely, also has a side effect of dropping a decent weight of the BB7's.

Only 2 tyres.... not even a sneek peek


----------



## montana_ben (Oct 26, 2010)

> RaceFace Turbine Cranks 100mm


I have those on the way, thanks for the preview!


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

While riding last Sunday, the temperature went from 30 to 6 with winds over 40. My bottles in fifteen minutes were frozen. I stopped, melted some snow, made some hot chocolate, and thawed my bottles in some water but I don't want that happening again. I got online and ordered some anything cages and Outdoor Research Bottle Parkas in a couple different sizes.
A road bike buddy commented, "You got out your stove?" "Yep, I carry a Jet Boil, just for instances like this."


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

alphazz said:


> While riding last Sunday, the temperature went from 30 to 6 with winds over 40. My bottles in fifteen minutes were frozen. I stopped, melted some snow, made some hot chocolate, and thawed my bottles in some water but I don't want that happening again. I got online and ordered some anything cages and Outdoor Research Bottle Parkas in a couple different sizes.
> A road bike buddy commented, "You got out your stove?" "Yep, I carry a Jet Boil, just for instances like this."


We need a new thread for EXTREME FAT BIKING!


----------



## woody_8_5 (Aug 1, 2006)

RaceFace Turbine 100mm Cranks.



montana_ben said:


> I have those on the way, thanks for the preview!


QBP was out of stock in a few days. Hope you were 1 of the lucky folks that got a pair. Word has it the (red) cranks will be available soon. First come first serve with anything fat bike before it goes out of stock! These cranks are not the regular Turbines with a 100mm spindle. The Fat cranks only became available last week. RaceFace moved the chain line out so these are true fat cranks. Some frames are not compatible with these cranks. Running mine with a Bash/32/22 set up.
Cheers


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

I used the "new" 2x10 Turbines all summer on the Race 29er, a nice product for the price. That said they are not nearly as awesome as the OG Turbines.

I can't tell are they the 3xX or 2xX version? It looks like the 3 chainring version, but the 2 ring would be pretty sweet if that's what was used.


----------



## black cross (Dec 10, 2005)

*Salsa Beargrease*

Here is mine being assembled at the shop.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

UPS stopped again today. New Dogwood Poggies. (Wow, these are going to be the ticket for those days under 30 degrees.) New Revelate frame bag. Set up front tire as tubeless. (A test before doing the rear tire.)


----------



## evilcat (Apr 18, 2012)

alphazz said:


> UPS stopped again today. New Dogwood Poggies. (Wow, these are going to be the ticket for those days under 30 degrees.) New Revelate frame bag. Set up front tire as tubeless. (A test before doing the rear tire.)


Nice photo.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

*Big Fat Friend*

Let me introduce you to my BFF...just waiting for some XT ice tech brakes,XO twisters, Problem Solvers front derailleur direct mount adapter,cables and some snow.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

railntrail said:


> Let me introduce you to my BFF...just waiting for some XT ice tech brakes,XO twisters, Problem Solvers front derailleur direct mount adapter,cables and some snow.


Nice Carver!


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

*Carver yes indeed...*

Good eye Bob ! the bead blasted logo is subtle... someone was asking for more detail so, here we go - no it's not a full fat Jones it's a Carver Chubby. Carver did have a custom frame
on their website similar to a space frame, I asked if it could be made as a Fat Bike and my wish was granted.Yes it was made in China. I was sent a schematic prior to the build and was able to change the geometry to my liking with Carver's help and input. The welds are quite nice. I was told that this would be the only one made by Carver as Jeff has asked him not to produce anymore...


----------



## RWGreen (Dec 5, 2004)

First fatbike purchase... Muk3 frame, upgraded tires, drivetrain, cranks, bars, post, seat. Ridden twice so far, love it.


----------



## hrh00b (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm new to this site, and have been stalking all the fat bike posts. I just ordered a surly neck romancer and it's coming as a complete in a box. No surly dealer anywhere near me. Wondering if any of you guys could tell me if the assemble is within the realm of a rookie bike mechanic. I don't have a clue how many pieces the thing is going to be in. I'm looking forward to it, but don't know if I need to be making a call to the LBS for an assembly quote. Also, I'm going to have a brand new never ridden 2013 redline monobelt for sale if you know any one interested. My wife got me the redline as a birthday present, but I wanted a fatbike. The monobelt is sweet with the reba, hydros, and new center track system, but I couldn't help myself. I figured I could peddle the monobelt to fund most of my new fatbike. I'll post a pic when I get the new pugsley (after it's assembled).


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

hrh00b said:


> I'm new to this site, and have been stalking all the fat bike posts. I just ordered a surly neck romancer and it's coming as a complete in a box. No surly dealer anywhere near me. Wondering if any of you guys could tell me if the assemble is within the realm of a rookie bike mechanic. I don't have a clue how many pieces the thing is going to be in. I'm looking forward to it, but don't know if I need to be making a call to the LBS for an assembly quote. Also, I'm going to have a brand new never ridden 2013 redline monobelt for sale if you know any one interested. My wife got me the redline as a birthday present, but I wanted a fatbike. The monobelt is sweet with the reba, hydros, and new center track system, but I couldn't help myself. I figured I could peddle the monobelt to fund most of my new fatbike. I'll post a pic when I get the new pugsley (after it's assembled).


Assuming it is as it comes from Surly, it will need the steerer tube cut for the fork, and then the brakes and derailleurs will need to be trimmed properly (both cables as well as the "trim" of the shifting). If these are something you are comfortable doing, then you will be all set.


----------



## hrh00b (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks a bunch for the info. I'll probably get it all assemble then maybe take it to the bike shop for the trimming. I need to get some stuff anyways up there(pedals, a new helmet, etc), so maybe they'll hook me up on the fine tuning.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

I picked up an extra tube and a chain-stay protector. If I could get rid of this damn sinus infection I could actually ride the thing again!


----------



## bzo75 (Mar 13, 2007)

railntrail said:


> Good eye Bob ! the bead blasted logo is subtle... someone was asking for more detail so, here we go - no it's not a full fat Jones it's a Carver Chubby. Carver did have a custom frame
> on their website similar to a space frame, I asked if it could be made as a Fat Bike and my wish was granted.Yes it was made in China. I was sent a schematic prior to the build and was able to change the geometry to my liking with Carver's help and input. The welds are quite nice. I was told that this would be the only one made by Carver as Jeff has asked him not to produce anymore...


Did Blacksheep get asked to stop making their bikes? What a load of crap. Jeff did not invent the design. He shouldn't ask anyone to stop using a frame design the he copied himself. I think carver should put it into production.


----------



## montana_ben (Oct 26, 2010)

RF turbine--my super cool LBS owner ordered them direct from RaceFace, 1x with bash.

And just put it all together, sorry for the boring garage shot...31.6 lbs as pictured...


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

That 907 is strictly the biz.


----------



## montana_ben (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Buddhak! Won't be able to find out how much biz is in it until after Thanksgiving unfortunately...


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

*Is this an adaptor?*



All Seasons Cyclist said:


> I just got my Pugs last week I made a lot of modifications, but the best was the *Shimano Alfine SG-S501 8-Speed Internal Hub*. A complete list of the modifications can be seen at:
> 
> Are you putting this 135mm hub in a 170mm frame? I'm trying to find a solution for this. Not sure how it would work if so giving that the hub is a bolt on. Unless that end is threaded. Any help would be great.
> 
> Thanks, Wil


----------



## Dgage (Aug 20, 2006)

Tuff Rack for the car


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

montana_ben said:


> RF turbine--my super cool LBS owner ordered them direct from RaceFace, 1x with bash.
> 
> And just put it all together, sorry for the boring garage shot...31.6 lbs as pictured...


That's a righteous setup. Looking forward to a Lefty on my 9:zero:7 someday for riding the technical stuff.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

:devil:


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

GTR2ebike said:


> :devil:


giving 11 speed a go eh?


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

new Dogwood pogies charcoal colour. these are well made.


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

Cat investigating the new noodle shaped object.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

I made my helmet better with spikes.


----------



## black cross (Dec 10, 2005)

*Serfas tool*

I've had my Salsa Beargrease a week and the first thing I've purchased for it is this serfas ST-17i CO2 Inflator tool and a couple of 25 gr cartridges.


----------



## Yoreskillz (Feb 10, 2011)

Volsung said:


> I made my helmet better with spikes.


And rockin' a Beardski too. Well played Sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## VanSyncro (Jul 10, 2011)

First ever wheel build; Holey Rolling Darryl, Circus Monkey Lefty Hub, Sapim Laser Spokes with Chrome Brass nipples. Not the straightest, or most round, although most of the deviation is at the weld, and it's a single wall fatbike wheel.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cendres (Nov 4, 2005)

VanSyncro said:


> First ever wheel build; Holey Rolling Darryl, Circus Monkey Lefty Hub, Sapim Laser Spokes with Chrome Brass nipples. Not the straightest, or most round, although most of the deviation is at the weld, and it's a single wall fatbike wheel.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Darryls with even joints are VERY few and far between.


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

cendres said:


> Darryls with even joints are VERY few and far between.


I was truing my front wheel before installing my Bud last night. I got it very close to radially true on the left side but there was still a notable radial jog on the right side. Truing is enough of a hassle when the rims are actually straight to begin with.


----------



## cendres (Nov 4, 2005)

gecho said:


> I was truing my front wheel before installing my Bud last night. I got it very close to radially true on the left side but there was still a notable radial jog on the right side. Truing is enough of a hassle when the rims are actually straight to begin with.


I'm with you. I really am getting frustrated with the lack of QC applied to fat rims and tires. At least they're reasonably priced.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

cendres said:


> I'm with you. I really am getting frustrated with the lack of QC applied to fat rims and tires. At least they're reasonably priced.


compared to a truck tire sure


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

cendres said:


> I'm with you. I really am getting frustrated with the lack of QC applied to fat rims and tires. At least they're reasonably priced.


Initially I was not happy with the variations in the rims, but these are for 4" tyres after all, and so the effect of a little inaccuracy in the rim isn't going to be noticed compared to say, a 700c wheel with a skinny tyre.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Getting the tyre central on the wheel is the biggest issue, theres a 10mm wiggle on both my buds


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

ozzybmx said:


> Getting the tyre central on the wheel is the biggest issue, theres a 10mm wiggle on both my buds


That's the way I should have said it


----------



## BobShort (Jun 29, 2006)

My latest fatbike purchase is... um... snowshoes...

We've had over 60cm of snowfall this November, compared to 50cm all last year. I think they are saying we broke the local snowfall record for this month.

After the first big dump a 2hr hike-a-bike brought home the reality that you have to walk before you ride. So I picked up my first set of snowshoes. It turns out snowshoeing isn't all bad. In fact it is kind of fun in its own way.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

^ ^ haha great stuff


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

Wheels. « drj0nswanderings


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

dRjOn said:


> Wheels. « drj0nswanderings



...can't wait to see it! :thumbsup:


----------



## GT554 (Dec 25, 2008)

There's a bear in my garage! Nothing better then buying yourself a early X-mas gift.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

^ nuthin like knowing what to get yourself :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SeattleDL (Apr 10, 2008)

*the fat family*

a few different kinds of fat...


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice pair!



SeattleDL said:


> a few different kinds of fat...


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

b2b2 said:


> I got sick of my shimano pedals icing up. I think these will shed mud and ice/snow better.


Do you need special shoes for these or do they work with SPD compatible shoes?


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

frame, knard, mary bar, holzfeller crank


----------



## GT *in-use* (Jun 6, 2010)

b2b2 said:


> I got sick of my shimano pedals icing up. I think these will shed mud and ice/snow better.


I was contemplating buying those... can you actually pedal with regular shoes on those? Comfortably that is...
See, my sons borrow my bike once in a while and they do not have clipless shoes but those pedals look like the platform makes the eggbeater recess a little... not sure...

thanks


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Today i received a package from china containing THIS little front rack.

I figured that for $8.98 it was worth giving it a try.
I already had a starnut in the bottom of the steerertube of my SC32 to mount my spoon/bracket for my headlight. 
And i only had to bend the legs outwards a bit and bend the bracket that usualy mounts to the hole in the fork crown.
Tomorow i have to get 2 P-clamps at the hardware store and then it's a perfect fit ! :thumbsup:


----------



## VanSyncro (Jul 10, 2011)

Time to Build some more wheels.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kuan (Oct 18, 2008)

Pogies.


----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

Finally got my Pugsley finished:










The LBS wants to call it the Tonka Pug because of the colour and the fork. It came out to 31.5 lbs which was a pleasant surprise with the Duc32. Now to get some riding time on her.

Carl


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea carl it'll be interesting to see how it rides with the squishy fork.


----------



## GT554 (Dec 25, 2008)

Why would you put the Nate on the rear & the Larry in the Front...just curious. I would think you should have the Nate up front??


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh yeah ! Stocked up with HuDu's !

The ones on my bike are 1350/1360g, these new ultralight casing ones are 1220/1230g


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> Oh yeah ! Stocked up with HuDu's !
> 
> The ones on my bike are 1350/1360g, these new ultralight casing ones are 1220/1230g


kinda like beer gotta have a reserve.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

GT554 said:


> Why would you put the Nate on the rear & the Larry in the Front...just curious. I would think you should have the Nate up front??


My $.02: I have yet to have any traction issues with my front Larry/BFL tires. OTOH, I have spun my rear Larry/BFL tires when doing steep loose climbs. I'm thinking of swapping the BFL on the back of the Moonlander for a Lou for this reason.


----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

nvphatty said:


> Yea carl it'll be interesting to see how it rides with the squishy fork.


I am curious on that one too. The LBS happened to get a complete Pugs at the the same time so I was able to try them back to back (albeit, in the parking lot) and mine definitely handles a bit differently. The steering is a bit more slack so I'm going to see if I like it or not. If not, they're all set to build up a wheel for the stock fork.

Carl


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

nvphatty said:


> kinda like beer gotta have a reserve.


They aren't sold in Oz, when the small window of opportunity arises to buy these we need to take it quick-smart. Its ok for you's guys as you can find them in smaller bike shops. We also need international shippers who dont kill us with postage price.

We snooze, we loose :thumbsup:


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

ReXTless said:


> New ride!


hermosa!!!


----------



## kuan (Oct 18, 2008)

The kid got a bike. Well, a fork modded by Peacock Groove, 24" Large Marge, 3" Duro Wildlife Leopard tire.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

*Paul Direct Mount Keeper*

To complete the 1x9 Transformation on the Muk. I think the mounting looks ugly though. Going to try lowering it down or inverting it.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

kuan said:


> The kid got a bike. Well, a fork modded by Peacock Groove, 24" Large Marge, 3" Duro Wildlife Leopard tire.


F*cking A+ on that!


----------



## tekin112000 (Oct 26, 2012)

Sorry please ignore


----------



## tekin112000 (Oct 26, 2012)

BloorWest

What is that tube mounted to the seat stay?

BTW great bike, congradulations.

Let us know how the forks work.


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

My new fat front setup
tubeless bud on holy darryl. I love it! None of my pressure gauges work accurately at this low of pressure, but I"m guessing I'm running ~9psi. I can push the tire half way to the rim with about half my body weight pushing down on it through my hand (accurate way to measure, eh?)
I love it when a new toy makes me want to ride every day!


----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

tekin112000 said:


> BloorWest
> 
> What is that tube mounted to the seat stay?
> 
> ...


That's my bike light. It's a Fibre Flare. I oringally got it for my son's bike trailer but liked it enough to grab a couple more. They were the same price as the regular bike lights at the LBS so was worth it to me.

Thanks, I'm going to go for a ride shortly and of course, on Saturday.

I'll let you know my thoughts on the fork then.

Carl


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

While the frame is at Powdercoat, I stopped by the LBS for some of the final build goodies.

140/160 Avid HSX rotors, some new tubes, chain, the work order for previously mentioned PC, and we'll try out the 45N insoles.


----------



## flatlandersk (May 21, 2009)

Bud scared my little dog...


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

kuan said:


> The kid got a bike. Well, a fork modded by Peacock Groove, 24" Large Marge, 3" Duro Wildlife Leopard tire.


Nice! You should post it over in the kids bikes thread in the Family and Riding with Kids topics area.

Semi-similar to the semi-fat bike I built up for my son-he'll be receiving it tomorrow (Saturday) at his 8th birthday party:


----------



## kuan (Oct 18, 2008)

Man you have some nice parts on that thing!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

kuan said:


> Man you have some nice parts on that thing!


My answer to the question of: "Why do bikes for kids always come with such shitty parts on them that weigh a freakin' ton?"-I built up his bike with parts I have on some of my own bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

flatlandersk said:


> Bud scared my little dog...


Great shot, did you have to clean up the poop after haha!


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

BloorwestSiR said:


> Finally got my Pugsley finished:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, between the different colored rims and the perspective of the camera, it looks like a drag racer!


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

A bit different but Fatbike related because it's the only bike I ride anymore. I bought a Chariot bike trailer to tow my son and soon to be born daughter around. I also bought a Boombotix Boombot 2 to keep everyone happy while on our rides. Not the greatest pics, the Chariot is staying in the box until Christmas morning.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Nice! You should post it over in the kids bikes thread in the Family and Riding with Kids topics area.
> 
> Semi-similar to the semi-fat bike I built up for my son-he'll be receiving it tomorrow (Saturday) at his 8th birthday party:


Nice one ! He will be loving that :thumbsup:

My 2 boys are 6 & 7 so in the next year or 2 it will be away with the BMX's and get them MTB's.


----------



## Allthatjazz (Oct 28, 2012)

*Newest Upgrade*

2 Ultra Fire Cree XML 1000 Lumen lights with Fenix AF02 mount
Will be tested tonight for the Fatbike day ride 
The Brooks saddle got exchanged for my trusty WTB Laser again. My rear end could not stand him :nono:
SLX shifter from eBay in exchange for the original thumb shifter.

PS: Sorry for the swiveled picture :madman:


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Allthatjazz said:


> The Brooks saddle got exchanged for my trusty WTB Laser again.


Which Brooks was that? A Team Pro?


----------



## Davesnhere (Apr 3, 2005)

Green Lizard Installed....


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

*Holy HIgh Beams Batman !*



Allthatjazz said:


> 2 Ultra Fire Cree XML 1000 Lumen lights with Fenix AF02 mount
> Will be tested tonight for the Fatbike day ride )
> 
> I"m diggin' the light set up. Are those self contained batteries, no extra wires or batteries to mount ? How long a run time do they have ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

railntrail said:


> Allthatjazz said:
> 
> 
> > 2 Ultra Fire Cree XML 1000 Lumen lights with Fenix AF02 mount
> ...


----------



## Allthatjazz (Oct 28, 2012)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> Which Brooks was that? A Team Pro?


Yes Team Pro... Still for sale if you want him


----------



## Allthatjazz (Oct 28, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> railntrail said:
> 
> 
> > being a knight rider they may be useful to you.
> ...


----------



## Morej (Oct 18, 2011)

*New saddle and lights...*

Just got my new Selle Anatomica in red. I went out for a ride last night, felt really good. I'm planning to lace it.
The other toy I played around with is a dual Cree XM-L T6. I got it from eBay for $72 with shipping. For that price you can not ask more.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:Bright lights, nice looking seat !


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

*Problem Solved*

I've been riding my Carver as a 1 by 9 while waiting for this moon lander derailleur adaptor to 
to arrive from PS :drumroll:


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

wrong forum


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Just picked up a pair of Surly Knard 26x3.8" 120 TPI folding bead tires. One is 1277 grams and the other is 1287. I may save them for the wife's upcoming fat bike build :thumbsup:


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Just curious why you got the Monlander adaptor and not the regular?

Steven



railntrail said:


> I've been riding my Carver as a 1 by 9 while waiting for this moon lander derailleur adaptor to
> to arrive from PS :drumroll:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

> Just picked up a pair of Surly Knard 26x3.8" 120 TPI folding bead tires. One is 1277 grams and the other is 1287. I may save them for the wife's upcoming fat bike build :thumbsup:


great to see these weights.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

I've got plenty of room on my Carver Chubby to run a Bud out back and needed the extra clearance to clear the tire.

RailnTrail


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

*The Space Between...*



railntrail said:


> I've got plenty of room on my Carver Chubby to run a Bud out back and needed the extra clearance to clear the tire.
> 
> RailnTrail





shoo said:


> Just curious why you got the Monlander adaptor and not the regular?
> 
> Steven


BBBuds on Rolling Daryls... it's good to run large


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Ah! Yes it is good to run large. 
Looks awesome!
Thanks for the response,
Steven



railntrail said:


> BBBuds on Rolling Daryls... it's good to run large


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Thumbies!

--Lars


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

and a bell, isn't that cute.


----------



## Derek.Endress (Nov 6, 2011)

*The additions have started for new BearGrease*

Full compliment of Porcelain Rocket bike packing bags. Pics to follow with them on bike
Jeff Jones Aluminum Loop HBar
Gemini DUO helmet mounted via velcro. Cut off original velcro for looping thru bike helmet as I use a Salomon ski helmet for riding in the winter.
Dogwood Designs Pogies


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

120tpi Nate's front and rear.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> and a bell, isn't that cute.


I use the bell in case I need to make a ringing noise. As I am sure you can imagine, this comes in very handy on a Fat Bike.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

ziax01 said:


> I use the bell in case I need to make a ringing noise. As I am sure you can imagine, this comes in very handy on a Fat Bike.


yes sir i can


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

Waitin for the new 907 xs orange frame to show up! Due the 11th.....damn, seems like it's taking forever!


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Elderberry will recognize this guy. I had sold my Jones loop bar recently as I've been feeling over time the sweep was just a touch too much. Didn't really wanted to sell it because I love putting crap on the loop.

I didn't know about this bar til recently - no stem face bolts to mess around with.

Origin-8 BullNose

Apologies for crap cell pic, all I have right now. Worth noting it has a very tight tolerance on the ID of the steerer clamp, I had to tap it on with a rubber mallet.


----------



## montana_ben (Oct 26, 2010)

Post ride, don't forget to stop off at the bank wearing that and make a 'withdrawal'...that is some sweet felonious getup.


----------



## Hvnfun (Dec 31, 2008)

*Alternator Rack*

The new rack for the Mukluk


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

montana_ben said:


> Post ride, don't forget to stop off at the bank wearing that and make a 'withdrawal'...that is some sweet felonious getup.


great for paintball too.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice rack (feel i should be speaking to a chicko about things other than a grocery carrier)

Matches the blingy wheels too :thumbsup:


----------



## woody_8_5 (Aug 1, 2006)

Very comfortable and well designed, lots of thought went into these bad boys. 45NRTH's best product to date! Bring on the snow and cold!


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

I wish that had a non spd version boot


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

tracerprix said:


> I wish that had a non spd version boot


They do, they're called mountaineering boots...


----------



## woody_8_5 (Aug 1, 2006)

tracerprix said:


> I wish that had a non spd version boot


Don't put clips in and use black hot glue to seal up the mounting plate.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

What warm boots are out there that aren't clunky?


----------



## woody_8_5 (Aug 1, 2006)

I had Sidi Diablo GTX boots before the 45NRTH's and those were fairly warm. It will be interesting comparing the 2


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

Whats the price?


----------



## woody_8_5 (Aug 1, 2006)

Boatracer said:


> Whats the price?


Sidi Diablo GTX- $330.00
45NRTH Wolvhammer- $325.00


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

How's the fit?

--Lars


----------



## Allthatjazz (Oct 28, 2012)

Hvnfun said:


> The new rack for the Mukluk


I love the bottle opener fish... where can you get that? :thumbsup:


----------



## woody_8_5 (Aug 1, 2006)

ziax01 said:


> How's the fit?
> 
> --Lars


Went a full size up. Preordered 45 and went with the 46. I liked the 46 because of the wider casting in the toe box, more wiggle room for the toes and felt nice with my foot being able to flatten out more.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Im in the club!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

vaultbrad said:


> Im in the club!


ohhh the man in black


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

vaultbrad said:


> Im in the club!


Nice!

I picked up some Stan's sealant, valve stems and gorilla tape today. All done going tubeless on my new Pugs. Set it up while my son was taking his nap. Piece of cake.


----------



## Hvnfun (Dec 31, 2008)

Allthatjazz said:


> I love the bottle opener fish... where can you get that? :thumbsup:


Picked it up on Ebay, they come in a number of colors


----------



## Derek.Endress (Nov 6, 2011)

montana_ben said:


> Post ride, don't forget to stop off at the bank wearing that and make a 'withdrawal'...that is some sweet felonious getup.


Thanks MB!


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

This










And these










Happy.


----------



## DSTONGE (Jul 8, 2008)

*ID spec*

Drew,

Looks good. I would much rather have a "snug" ID fit than a loose one. That bugs the crap out of me when I have to stop and tighten a headset because of a loose stem.

What do you think the effective stem length is?

Thanks for posting up.



Drew Diller said:


> Elderberry will recognize this guy. I had sold my Jones loop bar recently as I've been feeling over time the sweep was just a touch too much. Didn't really wanted to sell it because I love putting crap on the loop.
> 
> I didn't know about this bar til recently - no stem face bolts to mess around with.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

Just bought another 907 today. Started out with a trade/swap (two 16 in Pugs frames) and endede up just buying the frame.
Next week, I expect two orange 907's to show up!


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

New Revelate Designs Viscacha seat bag, Jerry can, Frame bag, Sweet Roll and Large Pocket arrive for the bike packing rides I have planned. The build quality is amazing and the capacity of the bags is more than i ever expected. Trans Canada Trail, here I come


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Can't compete with theplatinumsurfer, but I did score this today from AC Moore. Destined for the GFS rims I drilled, once I pick up a NuVinci 360.










BTW: check out the serial killer mask in previous post.


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

*custom fat flask*

fill it up :thumbsup:


----------



## 1speed2 (Apr 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas to myself!
























Frame: Carver Ti O'Beast
Fork: Carver Carbon
Post & Stem: Thomson
Bars: Easton Carbon
Cranks: Raceface Turbine 34T
Shifter & R.Der: Shimano XT
Brakes: Avid BB7
Wheels: Rolling Darryl
Hubs: Hope Fatsno
Tires: R: Nate F: Husker du
Seat: Brooks Imperial
Fenders: PDW Mud Shovel
Light: Magicshine
Pogies: Homemade
Frame Bag: Homemade


----------



## BikerTex (Nov 11, 2004)

Finally got rid of the stock Larrys on my Mukluk and upgraded to a set of 45NTH Escalators. You can't see it in this pic but I also replaced my stock GFS rims with a set of Marge Lites and lighter weight tubes. I didn't weigh it before and after, but there's a noticeable difference in weight of the bike, and it all came out of the wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

^nice! How do the Escalators roll? Are they grippy enough? And last but not least, did you weigh them and if you did what's the weight


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I've just received 2 large boxes from a little company called On-One.

Just off to open them.....


----------



## cendres (Nov 4, 2005)

Velobike said:


> I've just received 2 large boxes from a little company called On-One.
> 
> Just off to open them.....


Photos or it didn't happen.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Velobike said:


> I've just received 2 large boxes from a little company called On-One.
> 
> Just off to open them.....


Excited to hear about the contents of said boxes!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

vaultbrad said:


> Excited to hear about the contents of said boxes!


prolly just a cpl tires........speaking of which the O-O tires may be yet another option for us. They have a knard block pattern from what i can tell.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

nvphatty said:


> prolly just a cpl tires........speaking of which the O-O tires may be yet another option for us. They have a knard block pattern from what i can tell.


The floater knobs look to be fewer and larger than those of the knard. Still, more tires means more options, competition, and more affordable prices. (I hope)


----------



## BikerTex (Nov 11, 2004)

kyttyra said:


> ^nice! How do the Escalators roll? Are they grippy enough? And last but not least, did you weigh them and if you did what's the weight


I haven't had a chance to hit any singletrack on them yet, but from just ripping around in the fresh snow in my neighborhood they grip much better than the Larrys - especially when braking. I just laced up the wheels and installed the new tires and haven't put a lot of miles on them. So it was hard for me to pinpoint what was making the bigger difference the lighter weight of the wheel set or the increased grip of the new tires. I look forward to getting it out on trail and researching it more though.

As for the weight, I didn't weigh them. I seem to recall the guys at the shop saying they were about 1100 grams per tire. I have no idea what the OEM low-end steel belted Larry tire weighs, but I know you can totally feel the difference by just picking them up.


----------



## kreyszig (May 24, 2011)

1speed2 said:


> Merry Christmas to myself!
> View attachment 744305
> 
> 
> ...


These pogies are pretty impressive!


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

BikerTex said:


> As for the weight, I didn't weigh them. I seem to recall the guys at the shop saying they were about 1100 grams per tire. I have no idea what the OEM low-end steel belted Larry tire weighs, but I know you can totally feel the difference by just picking them up.


I just put a set on my bike. They each weighed in at 1250. Not the claimed 1100 grams but a lot lighter than the 1450 grams my Larrys weighed. FWIW my kevlar bead Larry weighs 40 grams more than the steel bead one:madman:

I've barely ridden on the Escalators, initial impression on fairly hard snow was a bit more rolling resistance than the Larrys. Still need to play with air pressure etc to get any real impression.


----------



## a2gtinut (May 23, 2007)

1spd1way said:


> Waitin for the new 907 xs orange frame to show up! Due the 11th.....damn, seems like it's taking forever!


same here but it is for wife orange frame with yellow rims. I am still working on wish list.


----------



## VanSyncro (Jul 10, 2011)

2 New sets of Turbine Cranks 170 red and 175 black, and bike #2 wheels waiting for the frame!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tbutter (Dec 10, 2012)

My new necro pugs


----------



## tbutter (Dec 10, 2012)

Double post


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

My Pavlovian response to the recent MTBR story:


----------



## Portly Throckmorton (Oct 17, 2012)

*I bought some 1/2" steel tubeing*

And built some luggage racks for my Pugs. Planning on a trip crossing Michigans Upper Penninsula next summer. These oughta do the trick. Oh, and I switched over to ON ONE Pro Taper Riser bars..... I like em.






















































Tubeing is 1/2" x .065" wall thickness, so I figure weight is approx the same as if these had been made out of 3/16" steel rod, but about 10 times stronger. I can sit on em and bounce up and down, and I dont see any flex at all. Of course, I'm not planning on strapping 175 Lbs onto the back anyways, so I think I'm good here......:thumbsup:


----------



## montana_ben (Oct 26, 2010)

That looks absolutely awesome ^^^^ Ready to ride from Yukon Territory to Tierra del Fuego on that machine...


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

@hogprint - how do you like those bars so far? What were you riding before?

@Portly - does your wallet say Bad Mother****er on it? I bet it does.


----------



## Joshua_B (Oct 1, 2011)

*Wheels SS kit and tugnut*

SS all the way! Sorry pic kinda sucks.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Bad-ass. Gearing? U like?


----------



## Joshua_B (Oct 1, 2011)

22-15, I dunno; I am going to hit the trail tomorrow and see how she handles.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Joshua_B said:


> SS all the way! Sorry pic kinda sucks.


Red-frickin'-Rum, that's why the photo didn't come out so well.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

On several occasions I have pondered the idea of, “Why not just use a 22x__ setup for SS rather than a traditional 32x__ or 34x__?”. Anyone else have any experience with running a rather compact SS drivetrain? I know, I know, I should just man up and visit the SS forums  but I think it might change me.


----------



## 1speed2 (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks Kreyszig, third attempt, I think I finally got them right!:thumbsup:


----------



## Joshua_B (Oct 1, 2011)

The gearing is almost the same as my Jabberwocky it's 32-19, just a little lighter set-up. I just got the idea from the way my bmx bike is setup. I'm going to get a better pic up today.. Yea I've got RED RUM kitchen!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

My wife's Xmas, birthday and anniversary present:










Pictured is a 170mm 907 frame in XS, Jones/Vicious Cycles fat fork, Chris King headset, Thomson seatpost and stem.

Not pictured, but in a box in the basement: folding Knards, Schlick Northpaw rims, Hope FatSno hubs, Middleburn 2-piece cranks, King bottom bracket, Mary or Jones H-bar (her choice), Avid BB-7 brakes and SD-7 levers, SLX Shadow+ rear derailleur and a few more nick nacks to get it rolling.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> On several occasions I have pondered the idea of, "Why not just use a 22x__ setup for SS rather than a traditional 32x__ or 34x__?". Anyone else have any experience with running a rather compact SS drivetrain? I know, I know, I should just man up and visit the SS forums  but I think it might change me.


The problems I see with setups like this involve engaging fewer teeth on the chainring and cog. On a 15t cog you can maybe engage 6t at a time? Whereas with a 20 or 22 you might engage 9-11t. Similarly on the chainring, the more teeth engaged means less force per tooth meaning longer life and less stress on the teeth rings and cogs and chain.

Other than that it looks really cool and probably doesnt pose any serious problems in the real world.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

vaultbrad said:


> The problems I see with setups like this involve engaging fewer teeth on the chainring and cog. On a 15t cog you can maybe engage 6t at a time? Whereas with a 20 or 22 you might engage 9-11t. Similarly on the chainring, the more teeth engaged means less force per tooth meaning longer life and less stress on the teeth rings and cogs and chain.
> 
> Other than that it looks really cool and probably doesnt pose any serious problems in the real world.


I'd think you'd be affected by chain wear more quickly.

Leopold you'll also want to inquire to the Weight Weenies forum about this. Yes... I've read it before, hard to believe.

I remember one dude's 14 pound (or something) Niner build where he had very small cogs front and rear.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Drevil said:


> My wife's Xmas, birthday and anniversary present:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Haven't seen that fork before. Details!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

SmooveP said:


> Nice. Haven't seen that fork before. Details!


It's a steel fork that was made by Vicious Cycles for Jeff Jones' older steel (US-made?) diamond frames. I bought the fork 3.5 years ago so I could fatten up the front of my Matt Chester. I'm pretty sure that they aren't being made by Vicious anymore. I believe it's ~441mm A-C, with 55mm of rake.

It's bounced around on different bikes, and now it's found a home on the 907. I'm thinking of getting it re-powdered green to match the frame, but that'll be some time next year.


----------



## Portly Throckmorton (Oct 17, 2012)

@ Montana Ben Thanks man, I appreciate it ! Didn't get to go QUITE that far today, but did have a lot of errands to run around town, and thought .. being as I DO have some cargo space now... why not? I live in the city, and the holoday shoppers looked like it was armageddon comin' down the sidewalk at em.... too funny !! And, it worked out great, always a plus !

@ Buddhak Heh Heh, that cracked me up..... Thanks ! Actually, my wallet is more along the lines of.."Heeeey, Man.... Easy !! I got a beverage here !! " (The Big Lebowski )


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Drew Diller said:


> I'd think you'd be affected by chain wear more quickly.
> 
> Leopold you'll also want to inquire to the Weight Weenies forum about this. Yes... I've read it before, hard to believe.
> 
> I remember one dude's 14 pound (or something) Niner build where he had very small cogs front and rear.


Thanks guys, I'll check out those crazies in the Weight Weenies forums. I just like the compact drivetrain idea from a standpoint of being better able to clear logs and rocks and stuff like that.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

@Ballchinian and Vaultbrad - my neighbor and riding partner tried a microdrive on his SS 26er last year. We were both dying to try it because chainring clearance means a lot to us here in PA. It turns out that with steel chainrings and cogs (both easy to find in the 20-24T and 13-15T sizes, respectively), wear is not a serious issue. Neither is tooth engagement if you are running a tensioner-less arrangement (or any other arrangement that wraps at least 1/2 of the cog). What killed the dream was the unbelievable chain stretch issues. It was something to behold and made me uneasy enough to abandon my microdrive aspirations. Granted, his set up was a 24:13. I still have a hankering to try 26:17 or such on my Pug with a Middleburn trials set up. EDIT: can only go 24T max up front with Middlebrun Trials guard...boo.

@Portly - That wallet, my friend, is the baddest of them all.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

buddhak said:


> ...What killed the dream was the unbelievable chain stretch issues....


Interesting. Do you know if it was actually the chain, or was it the cogs wearing out quickly?


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

@Velobike: As far as I could tell, it was the chain. It was my neighbor's bike, though, not mine. I got to see the cogs and chain before one of our rides, when he reported his issues with the chain stretch. The cogs looked fine. Given how much slack he had to take up over 2-3 weeks, if it was cog wear, it would have been very obvious. The change in chain tension over time (vertical dropout bike with a rigid tensioner was beyond what I had ever experienced on my bikes.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

buddhak said:


> @Velobike: As far as I could tell, it was the chain...


Thanks. I was wondering well how a setup like that would work, not to get a mini drive but to keep chains and the ring out of the gloop.


----------



## kurtboise (Dec 9, 2012)

*Latest Fatbike Related Purchase...*

...was a fatbike.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

buddhak said:


> @Ballchinian and Vaultbrad - my neighbor and riding partner tried a microdrive on his SS 26er last year. We were both dying to try it because chainring clearance means a lot to us here in PA. It turns out that with steel chainrings and cogs (both easy to find in the 20-24T and 13-15T sizes, respectively), wear is not a serious issue. Neither is tooth engagement if you are running a tensioner-less arrangement (or any other arrangement that wraps at least 1/2 of the cog). What killed the dream was the unbelievable chain stretch issues. It was something to behold and made me uneasy enough to abandon my microdrive aspirations. Granted, his set up was a 24:13. I still have a hankering to try 26:17 or such on my Pug with a Middleburn trials set up. EDIT: can only go 24T max up front with Middlebrun Trials guard...boo.


What sort of chains were being used? I've had great success with the SRAM PC-1 singlespeed chains on my Surly 1x1-haven't yet broken one. Over 4,000 miles of singlespeeding have only gone through three chains (replacement due to stretching)&#8230; but then again on a 32x20 setup.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

I picked up a light so I can ride when I get off work. I've never rode at night so I'm pretty excited. Magicshine 808E although the box says 808U.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

buddhak said:


> @Ballchinian and Vaultbrad - my neighbor and riding partner tried a microdrive on his SS 26er last year. We were both dying to try it because chainring clearance means a lot to us here in PA. It turns out that with steel chainrings and cogs (both easy to find in the 20-24T and 13-15T sizes, respectively), wear is not a serious issue. Neither is tooth engagement if you are running a tensioner-less arrangement (or any other arrangement that wraps at least 1/2 of the cog). What killed the dream was the unbelievable chain stretch issues. It was something to behold and made me uneasy enough to abandon my microdrive aspirations. Granted, his set up was a 24:13. I still have a hankering to try 26:17 or such on my Pug with a Middleburn trials set up. EDIT: can only go 24T max up front with Middlebrun Trials guard...boo.
> 
> @Portly - That wallet, my friend, is the baddest of them all.


Huh. Cool stuff. I wonder how this chain would fare in a micro drive with 1/8" cog and chainring? I wonder just howmuch stronger it is.


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Performance had 20% off shoes...so I figured I'd try these Diadora Polaris shoes out. Haven't had them out on the bike yet, but they sure seem nice on my feet. Might just be the last bit I need to make a few of my 18 mile bike commutes during the winter.










and a couple stupid t-shirts.


----------



## Allthatjazz (Oct 28, 2012)

Tincup69 said:


> I picked up a light so I can ride when I get off work. I've never rode at night so I'm pretty excited. Magicshine 808E although the box says 808U.


Trail riding at night is one of the best biking experience I had so far.....
If you have the option to mount the light on your helmet you might like it better.


----------



## Tipstall (Jun 7, 2009)

Got my Carver O'Beast Carbon fork. Little bummed it does not have a carbon fiber look instead it's all gloss black?


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Tipstall said:


> Got my Carver O'Beast Carbon fork. Little bummed it does not have a carbon fiber look instead it's all gloss black?


Dammit is that the new standard then? I have enough carbon on my bike for the old style to look nice but with the matt black 907 frame I don't want a glossy black fork


----------



## Widget (Sep 14, 2008)

Front end in the works ....


----------



## Dustin Mustangs (Nov 15, 2011)

SKS Cage Box for tool storage. Fatbike related because this sucker is water/weather/mud/crud proof. No more soaked saddle bag for me! It also makes it nice and easy to move the tools from bike to bike. Extra insurance added with a self cinching hook and loop strap. The cage is attached to the post with Zefal Gizmos (L) and thin rubber shims.


----------



## JoeG (Nov 14, 2012)

^ That Zefal Gizmo looks like it could have a number of uses. Nice find! :thumbsup:


----------



## mark_459 (Jan 13, 2005)

*New stuff!*

I got a new light for riding at night. Love the NiteRider 1800. I traded my Pugsly for the Beargrease and haven't looked back.


----------



## Derek.Endress (Nov 6, 2011)

mark_459 said:


> I got a new light for riding at night. Love the NiteRider 1800. I traded my Pugsly for the Beargrease and haven't looked back.
> View attachment 746308
> View attachment 746309


Curious about switch out from HUDU to Nate on rear? I have left mine as is for BG and all seems good to go, although my past MUK I changed over to Nate front and back.

Would like to know what your thoughts were for change and current performance? :drumroll:


----------



## imc2007 (Dec 19, 2012)

sryanak said:


> Now all I need is new rims, and spokes, and tires..............


Can you explain that!?


----------



## mark_459 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Tires*

The Nate was on there for snow and the traction for muddier conditions. I switched back to the HuDu for tubeless. I will have another set of wheels with Nates on them soon. I really like the Nate though.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

Cheapo one for 10 USD. Seems to give low readings, because I don't think I actually ride 6 psi in the rear and 3 psi front... I was wondering if I was using too low end of the scale, so I pumped one tire up to 20 psi with a floor pump (according to its gauge) and measured 17 psi with this one. I might get this calibrated but so far the readings are consistent, so it's better than nothing.


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

*Thrift Shop Pannier*

All set. Thrifty pannier for $14, older set of LEDs mounted up front with 2 Fleas, fenders made from skis, animated lights in the wheels, Nate in back, Devist8or in the front (for mass), flask cage, electroluminescent wire to outline the frame. It's at 49.58lbs, so I put on a carbon bottle cage to save a little weight. Most recent purchase would be the pannier and the contents of the flask.


----------



## JoeG (Nov 14, 2012)

> I was wondering if I was using too low end of the scale


Gauges are are usually the most accurate around the middle of their range. The 60 psi range might be a little high for fat bikes.

It would probably be an excellent gauge for regular MTB tires, most of which are in the 25-35 psi range.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Stockli Boy said:


> It's at 49.58lbs, so I put on a carbon bottle cage to save a little weight.


Thank god for that!!! :lol:


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

Totally. I could really feel the difference.


----------



## VanSyncro (Jul 10, 2011)

Bike #1 95% complete...









Still need the front shifter and gore cables, and , and... Well if you're reading this you already know.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Widget (Sep 14, 2008)

As a BMC owner I absolutely love the rebadging!


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

*Bmc sm01*



Widget said:


> As a BMC owner I absolutely love the rebadging!


Thanks. I rebadged it after the USPCC. I had drop bars on it and was riding it around. Nibali dug the bike and took it for a spin, Farrar stared at the bike like it had farted in an elevator. When Och' commented on it outside the BMC bus, I explained that my RM01 is lighter, but really sucks in any more than 1/2" of snow. Davis Phinney then autographed the top tube, which I promptly seal coated.


----------



## HDTVdevil (Nov 16, 2011)

New pair of boots:









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bear Spleen (Aug 12, 2006)

*whoops*



OFFcourse said:


> Dammit is that the new standard then? I have enough carbon on my bike for the old style to look nice but with the matt black 907 frame I don't want a glossy black fork


Hi All,

Just a bit of clarification, we got a handful of black forks in addition to the carbon weave ones. The default fork is the carbon one, but black is available on request. Some black forks accidentally got mixed in with the carbon ones in the shipping process....if you were affected, sorry about that! We're happy to exchange them for the carbon ones, just give a call to BIKEMAN and ask for Forrest.

Best,
Carver


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

JoeG said:


> Gauges are are usually the most accurate around the middle of their range. The 60 psi range might be a little high for fat bikes.
> 
> It would probably be an excellent gauge for regular MTB tires, most of which are in the 25-35 psi range.


Agreed. If I found a gauge with a really low range I'd gone with that, but given the price this wasn't a big loss even if I end up getting another. The gauge gave low readings even at 20 psi, which is around my typical 29er tire pressure (of course this is assuming that the gauge on the floor pump was accurate), so I think it might read low across the range.

In any case the measurements I made with this gauge led me to increase pressure in the front and drop it in the rear, and I'm enjoying far more floatation and reduced rolling resistance as a whole, so it has definitely served its purpose so far.


----------



## JoeG (Nov 14, 2012)

Saul - I just got one of these (delivered today, actually) from Fatbikes.com. Presta, 0-30 psi with a bleed button. The sticker on the package might have been a QBP one so your LBS might be able to get it as well. Fatbikes.com - Solutions for low tire pressures Meiser Presta-Valve Dial Gauge with Pressure Relief: 30psi


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Wow, Now thats Customer service!:thumbsup:


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

New brakes and new shifters for the Beargrease!


----------



## gipsyviking (Aug 6, 2012)

kuan said:


> The kid got a bike. Well, a fork modded by Peacock Groove, 24" Large Marge, 3" Duro Wildlife Leopard tire.


:thumbsup:
That is cool to the absolute! You can't imagine all of the ideas swimming around in my head now. I have an old school tank Ross that I can experiment on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

mnyquist said:


> New brakes and new shifters for the Beargrease!


most xcellent!!


----------



## gipsyviking (Aug 6, 2012)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> My answer to the question of: "Why do bikes for kids always come with such shitty parts on them that weigh a freakin' ton?"-I built up his bike with parts I have on some of my own bikes. :thumbsup:


That's a sweet build. Lucky kid!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

gipsyviking said:


> That's a sweet build. Lucky kid!


Thanks!


----------



## gipsyviking (Aug 6, 2012)

*Rockin' the neon*

Proof riser bars, Sam Pilgrim grips.
I've decided on a lemon lime scheme against a neutral color frame (black, white, charcoal gray, or audi nimbus gray).


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

gipsyviking said:


> Proof riser bars, Sam Pilgrim grips.
> I've decided on a lemon lime scheme against a neutral color frame (black, white, charcoal gray, or audi nimbus gray).


That's going to stand out, for sure!!! Now you must try and locate equally obnoxious components and trim. Anodized bits here and there in the radioactive monkeysnot green- cables, hubs, rims, bottle cages, stem, etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## gipsyviking (Aug 6, 2012)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> That's going to stand out, for sure!!! Now you must try and locate equally obnoxious components and trim. Anodized bits here and there in the radioactive monkeysnot green- cables, hubs, rims, bottle cages, stem, etc. :thumbsup:


The list is growing, LP and I must control my urges not to overkill the theme.
It seems the martian poop colors have migrated to Europe, hence the Polish parts I have collected.

My inspiration...maybe I can get them painted on the frame.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Post-apocalyptic camo!


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Keen Brixen's on sale at Cabela's for $69.99. Love them!


----------



## JKeenan0407 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Xmas Present To Me*

My starter kit: A 2013 Mukluk 3 Now to learn to ride it 

Oops.. need 9 more posts to post a pic. Grrrrr

From Tree Fort Bikes for photo credit.


----------



## JKeenan7 (Sep 20, 2010)

Oops..wrong log in above. The new to me Mukluk 3


----------



## Tipstall (Jun 7, 2009)

JKeenan7 said:


> Oops..wrong log in above. The new to me Mukluk 3


Enjoy, love the color.


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

*Salsa 170/135 Hubs & Rolling D Wheelset*

Just picked these up at one of my favorite LBSs... someone wanted custom wheels so this pair was a take-off. Salsa blue hubs + QR, soon-to-be-holy Rolling Daryls, rimstrips and all.

Hopefully by February my new frameset will be ready and I will be moving almost all the stuff from my Pugsley. This means a 2012 Medium Pugs frame, fork, headset, and GFS wheels will be for sale...


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

*Well, in order to contribute...*

I had to get a fatbike. Got delivered today, bought in the classifieds from knottshore.

Got it unpacked and took it for a quick spin. Joy was had. :thumbsup:


----------



## point-and-chute (Nov 30, 2012)

jcaino said:


> I had to get a fatbike. Got delivered today, bought in the classifieds from knottshore.
> 
> Got it unpacked and took it for a quick spin. Joy was had. :thumbsup:


Sweet! Nice to see you got yourself a new toy


----------



## f00g (May 10, 2011)

While not fatbike specific I got a GoPro silver last night, hope to get out this weekend and do some beach riding in Nikiski, Alaska while visiting the In-Laws, i'll post a pic after we come home.


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

I've treated myself and been treated pretty well over the holidays. I bought myself some new boots for commuting. They are Columbia liftop omniheat boots that I bought from www.theclymb.com . I didn't think that they were going to be anything special, but I am super happy with them for my purpose. They are really quite light, and also quite warm with 200g of thinsulate. They are grippy on the pedals, and very waterproof. They have run full dirty slush commute and come out clean on the other side.

The other was also for commuting. I got a new waterproof pannier from www.greenguru.com . It might be a little heavy but for getting my clothes and iPad to work perfectly dry, whatever. Very well made bags made out of recycled tubes. Love it.


----------



## Davesnhere (Apr 3, 2005)

Santa was good to me this year...New Thudbuster, and a RD Gas Tank Bag(not in the pic) for the Muk....


----------



## gipsyviking (Aug 6, 2012)

f00g said:


> While not fatbike specific I got a GoPro silver last night, hope to get out this weekend and do some beach riding in Nikiski, Alaska while visiting the In-Laws, i'll post a pic after we come home.


I got a GoPro also, the HD Hero2. It's waterproof so I can use it on my jetski too.


----------



## gipsyviking (Aug 6, 2012)

*The Experimentation Excitation*

I call it babyfat? cellu-lite? boba fett? Whatever, the Duro Razorback came in yesterday.
Much to my surprise it fit the stock rim and fork w/brake clearance.
I am (and entire household) nursing a cold and hope to be healthy enough for a ride tomorrow. And we got a few inches of snow to pounce upon!
Yep, I think I'm getting hooked on this fat thing.


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)

My new pal, Bud.


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Pogies*

Dogwood pogies.
They are big and ugly!
I though these would be overkill, but it was cold today and I was glad to have them.


----------



## jrhz06 (Apr 24, 2012)

*His and Hers*

We bought each other Christmas presents. Can't believe how much fun these are.


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

My latest.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Finally a few more parts showed up to finish off the new build.

Obeast fork, Avid HSX rotors, reflective black rimtape










The Wifey also surprised me with this sweet soft shell:  Arc'teryx Venta MX Hoody in MOTHEROFGODTHATSYELLOW (not my pic)


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*oooo!*

Just got home and
1) necro pugs frame
2) larry
3) raceface fat cranks

- I will post pictures in am

But i had to tell someone who cares... wife and kids are not impressed.


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

G-reg said:


> Finally a few more parts showed up to finish off the new build.
> 
> Obeast fork, Avid HSX rotors, reflective black rimtape
> 
> ...


What frame is that?


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

I put the 45 North pedals on. They work great with Sorels. 









-Joe


----------



## tTramp14 (Jun 13, 2012)

For Christmas I bought myself a loaded yellow pugsley and I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

HAGASAN said:


> What frame is that?


Mine! ; )


----------



## PowerOfT (Jan 4, 2013)

Hüsker Dü 27 tpi tire, serfas true 1500 lumin light, and a gopro mount.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

PowerOfT said:


> Hüsker Dü 27 tpi tire, serfas true 1500 lumin light, and a gopro mount.


I have Serfas True 500 and 250 lights. Pretty happy with them. Seem well built and make good light. That one looks great.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

xjoex said:


> I put the 45 North pedals on. They work great with Sorels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard of Sorels. Nice looking boot. Which model are you using?


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

ThreeD said:


> Never heard of Sorels. Nice looking boot. Which model are you using?


As a Minnesotan, this statement just blew my mind.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

zombinate said:


> As a Minnesotan, this statement just blew my mind.


Really? :eekster: I guess I better crawl out from under the rock.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

ThreeD said:


> Really? :eekster: I guess I better crawl out from under the rock.


indeed as there's trolls underneath.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

nvphatty said:


> indeed as there's trolls underneath.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

My fat front Stickel just got a good bit lighter!!!!


----------



## Kelly Maszk (Dec 6, 2005)

*Brakes and Wheels*

I am lucky to have a couple of friends in the bike industry and one of those connections provided some handlebars and brakes.

I appreciate the Hayes hydros vs the cable Avids, but don't think I need to elaborate much on that issue. Just so happens that the bars and brakes are keeping to the white, black and red theme.

The real big upgrade - wheels. Marge Lites with a Surly front and DT Swiss rear hub. Nothing fancy but doesn't need to be. Those are from Mr. Curiak - no introduction needed.

Now, I know I should support my LBS and I do - but Mike has so much experience and real world knowledge and the guys at my local shop just don't have that depth or exposure to all of the options out there. There was good conversation back and forth with Mike asking a lot of questions and overall it was a good experience and was down right enjoyable.

I've got 10 rides on the wheels and the difference in weight alone is worth the price of admission. Have a great 2013...


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)

Ordered a Carver O'Beast fork last night. Salsa Enabler Fork will be for sale when this plastic beauty shows up. 
-G


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

Moose Mitts!


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

I've been riding my fatty with platforms exclusively since I got it. Been wearing a pair of Garmont hiking boots. They worked great in the fall, especially if any pushing was involved. But in mid-winter conditions we have now. I can feel my toes starting to get cold, as they have no insulation.

So I picked up a pair of Salomon winter sport boots on clearance. They are a nice lightweight pair of boots. Comfort rated down the -25C for active use. Will give them a go this weekend.


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

No more frozen toes!


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)

Also warm feet related: bought these today. They got mixed reviews but for one ride at least my feet were super toasty. 
G


----------



## pastorgarret (Nov 26, 2012)

*Pugging up the Pug.*

I bought some fenders for the Pugs. Dave Mud Shovels. They really work well plus you can snap them off to clean the fenders and get at your bike.

And a great top tube bag from OVEJA NEGRA threadworks. Very well made; I an so happy with this bag. I am going to buy their seat bag with my next cheque.

Frame Bags - OVEJA NEGRA threadworks

Dave's Mud Shovels | Portland Design Works


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

I can't hardly order anything new because everything is out of stock. Probably the most frustrating experience ever trying to build a fat bike this time of year.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Moose Mitts!


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Picnic basket.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

^ oh thats special


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

For my upcoming, hopefully <12 kg* BG: Ritchey WCS Carbon 2X Trail bar (measured width 72 cm and weight 188 g) and Procraft foam grips (19 g w/end plugs). Also in picture: previously purchased Ritchey WCS C260 stem - 90 mm version weighs 103 g.










*Excel sheet looks good so far, but I wonder how much the air in tyres weighs...I fear I may have some kind of WW contagion...


----------



## Tipstall (Jun 7, 2009)

Added the Carver O'Beast Carbon fork.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

appleSSeed said:


> I can't hardly order anything new because everything is out of stock. Probably the most frustrating experience ever trying to build a fat bike this time of year.


If you post your specific needs here, often shop owners (or even regular citizens) will respond. I've scored a number of hard-to-find parts in this manner. The fatbike community is tight!


----------



## MinneapolisCommuter (Dec 31, 2012)

All fat bikes should come with one of these. Big thanks to One on One in DT Minneapolis for introducing me to this...


----------



## Greenfin (Jun 13, 2011)

*Up grades all around*

Egg beaters 3. Used their up grade program. 286g

Escalator. 190 which included a tubeless set up from speedway. 1248g

Carbon bar ends. lightest way to add an additional hand position.


----------



## Greenfin (Jun 13, 2011)

see above


----------



## Dustin Mustangs (Nov 15, 2011)

Greenfin said:


> Egg beaters 3. Used *their up grade program*.


What is this all about?


----------



## Derek.Endress (Nov 6, 2011)

*BEAR ready for serious trippin' *

Weighed, packed and ready for 280k solo adventure after mushers have gone thru on the Yukon Quest. Trail will be ready for Fat Tire travel at the beginning of February. The only ones I should bump into are the Arctic Ultra race folks heading to Dawson, YT as I will start from Carmacks and head south while everyone else is heading north.
Check out Yukon Quest Trail


----------



## Derek.Endress (Nov 6, 2011)

MinneapolisCommuter said:


> All fat bikes should come with one of these. Big thanks to One on One in DT Minneapolis for introducing me to this...


I bought one too as my local LBS had one and I was happy as it is invaluable for a Fattie! Good score I say!


----------



## Derek.Endress (Nov 6, 2011)

wow! Forgot to post pics


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Derek.Endress said:


> wow! Forgot to post pics


Damn dude! All saddled up and ready to go. :thumbsup: Have a great trip, we are expecting to see pictures/videos of progress along the way. 280,000 is a long distance. Better you than me.


----------



## Derek.Endress (Nov 6, 2011)

Kilometers Dude! I live in Canada...  and yes to pics and hopefully some video too!


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

Ha, and he doesn't mean 280,000 kilometers either....just to clear that up. Still, 175 miles is a solid frozen tundra ride. Have fun, love the setup.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Schott said:


> Ha, and he doesn't mean 280,000 kilometers either....just to clear that up. Still, 175 miles is a solid frozen tundra ride. Have fun, love the setup.


Ahhhh&#8230; yes, well, that certainly is less of a ballbreaker journey than I'd imagined-by a factor of 100!!!&#8230; but nevertheless (everthemore!!! :eekster: ) still quite a journey in such harsh wintertime conditions.


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just picked up a pair of these. 
Can't wait to ride wearing them this week!!!


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

I just ordered up a Husker Du to replace my Larry on the front for more traction in the snow, some frame saver, and carbon headset spacers (first weight savings measure I have taken).


----------



## grendalfly (Nov 18, 2009)

Got these in the mail today.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

I just got an Accugage low pressure gauge, my tires are dialed! 








robonza: Accugage Low Pressure Presta Tire Gauge

-Joe


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

Also a 26t 58 BCD steel chainring.


----------



## tundraline (Jun 14, 2007)

*Fatback fully equipped for the upcoming Arrowhead*

Here's my five month old beast, fully laden.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

tundraline said:


> Here's my five month old beast, fully laden.


Got some more pics? Custom paint?


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Tundra, 
Of all the bad ass scenery that's casually tossed about in the fatty threads..... This pic for some reason really makes me wish I still lived in CO. Glad you're makingtthe trip for the AH135,we'll see you there!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Giro G9 Helmet
Oakley goggles
Gloworm X1 Torch

Shower curtain and rod


IMG_2392 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Im going to give these brake lever covers a try. Hopefully they'll isolate the cold aluminum well.

Lizard Skins Brake Lever Covers Black - AAWYEAH Bikes and Bicycle Parts


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

New Pugsley: Truvative DH bars, Ritchey Riser Stem, Blackspire DH platforms, Ibera XL Frame Bag, MagicShine 808 & a Vee Rubber Mission on the rear. Waiting for Q-tubes Superlights & Nates & Knards to be available.


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

Gigantic said:


> New Pugsley: Truvative DH bars, Ritchey Riser Stem, Blackspire DH platforms, Ibera XL Frame Bag, MagicShine 808 & a Vee Rubber Mission on the rear. Waiting for Q-tubes Superlights & Nates & Knards to be available.


That's the XL frame bag? What size frame?


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

it's a 22" frame, so ymmv...

I am Gigantic after all...


----------



## VanSyncro (Jul 10, 2011)

AC/BC said:


> Im going to give these brake lever covers a try. Hopefully they'll isolate the cold aluminum well.
> 
> Lizard Skins Brake Lever Covers Black - AAWYEAH Bikes and Bicycle Parts


They do help just a pita to install. My tip; wet them first then let them dry.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chilly H2O (Apr 12, 2012)

Greenfin said:


> Egg beaters 3. Used their up grade program.


Can you kindly elaborate on this upgrade program?? 
Thanks!


----------



## flobukki (Nov 6, 2012)

Gigantic said:


> New Pugsley: Truvative DH bars, Ritchey Riser Stem, Blackspire DH platforms, Ibera XL Frame Bag, MagicShine 808 & a Vee Rubber Mission on the rear. Waiting for Q-tubes Superlights & Nates & Knards to be available.


good looking bike! what stem is that? the "Comp 30 Degree Stem" ?


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

flobukki said:


> good looking bike! what stem is that? the "Comp 30 Degree Stem" ?


Yes.


----------



## tundraline (Jun 14, 2007)

*Another pic of my Fatback*

Here's another photo of my Fatback from a different angle. Paint is custom orange powder coat by Fatback.


----------



## tundraline (Jun 14, 2007)

*Last pic of Fatback*

Last pic of Fatback


----------



## tundraline (Jun 14, 2007)

*Last pic of my Fatback*

Last pic of my Fatback in the South St. Vrain Canyon, early morning.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

Helluva day. New 1up rack and a Beargrease. Woohoo!


----------



## Tiboy (Dec 10, 2012)

Here is my latest fatbike purchase, new 9zero7 McGrath, going to the LBS tomorrow morning to have the headset pressed in, steerer cut down, and bottom bracket prepared, I will work on building the bike up and if all goes well riding this weekend


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

just went thru all 50 pages, has me excited with anticipation
I won't have any parts to show until tomorrow when brown santa makes a visit


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

Got a Husker du in the post today...I think I'm going to put it on the shelf until dry trails. I've got some deep snow, andI thought it would be a bit meaner than it is, but it fails in comparison to the Nate. So I'm either going to buy another Nate or a Bud instead. Because I have money to burn, or something like that....geez.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I currently have nate/nate and wish I had nate/bud, but wishing usually doesn't get you very far!

Tiboy, what happened to the studs in your Dillingers?


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

Chilly H2O said:


> Can you kindly elaborate on this upgrade program??
> Thanks!


they have a thing on their website, you can send other pedals in and buy for a good deal.


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

*Avery blue reflective tape*

And now my wheels look like a leftover from Tron! Rolling Darryl with homemade perforations, Salsa blue hubs and blingy tape between the rim and rimstrip. Drilling each wheel took about 280g off.


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

Stockli Boy said:


> And now my wheels look like a leftover from Tron! Rolling Darryl with homemade perforations, Salsa blue hubs and blingy tape between the rim and rimstrip. Drilling each wheel took about 280g off.


Looks good, but if its anything like the red 3M tape I used it is very fragile. I've put some nicks in mine sliding the wheel past the brake caliper. I also messed up a spot using a tire lever. Now that I've more careful removing the wheel I haven't damaged it any further.

edit:
I just noticed your tape is further up than mine, and will probably be less susceptible to damage. Mine is right to the edge of the rim.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice work Stockli boy, 280g !!! That 140g per wheel is nearly taking them to Marge lite weight :thumbsup:


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

ozzybmx said:


> Nice work Stockli boy, 280g !!! That 140g per wheel is nearly taking them to Marge lite weight :thumbsup:


I was unclear- the 280 was EACH wheel. Final total weight with skewers and rimstrips (but not bling) was 3040g. I used a holesaw and cordless drill, the system had a bit of runout, so the holes are a sloppy 1-3/8". I opted out of drilling the unused spoke holes when I ran out of beer.


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

gecho said:


> edit:
> I just noticed your tape is further up than mine, and will probably be less susceptible to damage. Mine is right to the edge of the rim.


Yeah, mine is on the flat. I bought a 6" x 11' roll off ebay, then cut to 5mm wide and put it on the flat just inside the edge of the rim. One spot did not stick well on one side, I expect to be re-doing that loop. I also tested the tape on my Roland vinyl sign cutter; it looks like I will be able to cut some blue reflecty graphics for my new upcoming frame.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

gecho said:


> Looks good, but if its anything like the red 3M tape I used it is very fragile. I've put some nicks in mine sliding the wheel past the brake caliper. I also messed up a spot using a tire lever. Now that I've more careful removing the wheel I haven't damaged it any further.
> 
> edit:
> I just noticed your tape is further up than mine, and will probably be less susceptible to damage. Mine is right to the edge of the rim.


What kind of truing stand is that?


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)

X9 shifters and OX brakes.


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

Drevil said:


> What kind of truing stand is that?


I normally use a dial indicator instead of the calipers on my truing stand. Since the rear wheel won't fit in my truing stand I made this thing to attach the gauge directly to the bike using parts I had laying around.

A Manfrotto 035 Super Clamp happened to have the same threading as a QR skewer so I could attach it to the frame that way. Then I used a short piece of 3/4" square tube for the clamp to grab onto and extend the reach of the gauge holder. To the other end of the tube I attached the gauge holder which I unscrewed from its magnetic base. I think the attachment bolt and gauge holder are sharing the threads on the same nut as I couldn't find any place locally that sold metric coupling nuts. The white piece against the rim are two teflon plumbing washers I glued together since I couldn't stand the metal on metal sound of the little metal ball on the end of the gauge.


----------



## blades2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

Our new purchases with much thanks to Chain Reaction Cycles here in Anchorage. McGrath builds for both bikes with carbon forks and a few purple accents for my better half.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice looking 9's. 

May I ask what is going on with the FD cable on the orange bike?


----------



## blades2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

jonshonda said:


> Nice looking 9's.
> 
> May I ask what is going on with the FD cable on the orange bike?


I think it is to do with the type of clamp for the derailleur and using a full run cable. This picture might explain better, bike was transported in the car from the bike store so also had pulled the cable out of line.


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

*new bars*

I just installed new bars...really looking forward to try them.


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

*stickers*

says it all.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

*$14.78 Bar Mitts*

Lower profile. Not a ton of room for the hands but enough for medium weight XL size gloves. Might not work for ppl with giant hands. They do a good job cutting the wind and keeping hands warm.

Amazon.com: Kwik Tek Scooter Hand Mitts (Pair): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## jojen (Jan 2, 2013)

how much can the frame bag hold? I am thinking of getting the large one too. good pricing here BikePakmart.com - Ibera Bicycle Triangle Frame Bag. Bicycle Bags. Top Tube Bags. Carrier Bags.

but it looks like the design changed for the large one. anyone try the new one out yet?


----------



## eredinger (Apr 16, 2009)

*Thud Buster*

Added the Thudbuster today to help the back out on the very rocky trails we have around here. So smooth.....


----------



## Dustin Mustangs (Nov 15, 2011)

AC/BC said:


> Lower profile. Not a ton of room for the hands but enough for medium weight XL size gloves. Might not work for ppl with giant hands. They do a good job cutting the wind and keeping hands warm.
> 
> Amazon.com: Kwik Tek Scooter Hand Mitts (Pair): Sports & Outdoors


 I have the same ones and they work great. I consider my hands pretty big and they have no problem fitting although i normally wear a really light weight glove under them. Cheap too!


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Orange CrampOn Ultimates!*

The bike is new too, my first Fattie! Killer pedals....
















I upgraded to Holy Rolling Darryls and a 120 tpi Nate in the back and Bud up front! I love it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

*stand it!!*

Yup i couldn't stand not having a stand any longer


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Boot gloves.








--Lars


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Done! Quality control chicken inspected and passed!*

Surly Pugsley Necromancer frame 20 inch (wife gave it to me from Christmas!)
Thurvative bars and Easton havoc stem 
Books B17 narrow imperial saddle (Love it!!)
Graceful fat Sheba Rims 
Larry 27 tpi 3.8 
Non offset pugs fork 
Raceface fat cranks and BB (Universal Cycles) $99
Sram Attack shifters - soon to be GripShift 
Custom front hub and SLX rear - 
SLX cassette and chain

Waiting for front der.

Weight - uh.. maybe I should drill the rims.... oof...


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

^ those are public attire anytime.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

ziax01 said:


> Boot gloves.
> View attachment 756070
> 
> 
> --Lars


More info please.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

crashtestdummy said:


> More info please.


The boot glove is a neoprene cover designed to increase the warmth of ski boots. The large fits well on my Wolvhammer boots and based on my initial impressions seems to add 5-10 degrees. I rode them this morning for about an hour in -5F weather and was pretty comfortable.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

ziax01 said:


> The boot glove is a neoprene cover designed to increase the warmth of ski boots. The large fits well on my Wolvhammer boots and based on my initial impressions seems to add 5-10 degrees. I rode them this morning for about an hour in -5F weather and was pretty comfortable.


Are these open on the bottom so you can ride clipless? And how do they attach to your shoe/boot? Thanks.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

ziax01 said:


> The boot glove is a neoprene cover designed to increase the warmth of ski boots. The large fits well on my Wolvhammer boots and based on my initial impressions seems to add 5-10 degrees. I rode them this morning for about an hour in -5F weather and was pretty comfortable.


how about a link to either the manufacturer of a stocking retailer?


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

crashtestdummy said:


> Are these open on the bottom so you can ride clipless? And how do they attach to your shoe/boot? Thanks.


Yes, they work fine with clips. They are held on by a strap under the boot and behind the heal. They seem pretty secure. Here is a picture.

--Lars


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Gigantic said:


> how about a link to either the manufacturer of a stocking retailer?


Here you go...BootGlove at REI.com


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks *ziax01*, that's just what I needed.


----------



## alexkraemer (Jul 30, 2007)

AC/BC said:


> Lower profile. Not a ton of room for the hands but enough for medium weight XL size gloves. Might not work for ppl with giant hands. They do a good job cutting the wind and keeping hands warm.
> 
> Amazon.com: Kwik Tek Scooter Hand Mitts (Pair): Sports & Outdoors


Thanks AC/BC - awesome find. I just ordered a pair!


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Nothing new here that hasn't been posted, but I put a 120tpi Knard on my new NM, and as soon as I have some more $ will be putting that on the back and getting a 120tpi Nate for the front to get rid of this blasted 27tpi Nate.

Mainly, I posted this because I am astounded at how nice the PDW Dave's Mud Shovel fenders are. Seriously, best fender hardware ever, excluding full coverage fenders. These put SKS offerings to shame.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

New dynamo hub.

--Lars


----------



## c_m_shooter (Mar 8, 2007)

Yesterday I picked up my Pug Frame, wheels and a box of parts from my LBS. When I get to unpacking I notice I forgot to get a Headset. I call and order one, it'll be here Tuesday. I start building anyway, figure I'll need to mock up the cockpit so that I know what stem I'm gonna need. Surprisingly it seems to measure out fine with stuff from my parts bin! Now I am being taunted by this 90% of a bike, it just needs the headset pressed in and the brake cables hooked up to go for a ride. Would it be crazy to pull a headset from a perfectly good bike so I can take this thing on a shakedown run? I need to know, I have been waiting long enough!


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

Went to the Old Spokes Home in Burlington yesterday...

We picked up a Lrg Muckluck, and an 18 inch necro. Not for me, but the first people I up here with fat bikes, and also great friends, so yeah...for me.

I did get 2 anything cages and the big one, a 120tpi Bud to replace the Larry on my necromancer. And today, we ride.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice rides, schott! A BOGO sale? Lol! Wouldn't that be nice. Enjoy them!


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

After my flat tire high in the mountains last week, I am carrying a tube in a seat bag and a lezyne pump. 

















-Joe


----------



## MinneapolisCommuter (Dec 31, 2012)

Bought some aluminum at a hardware store and made a rack. I was lacking tools so this was done with a drill, hacksaw, two clamps and a file. The rack also gave me something to mount a front fender to as well.


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

*repost in a more appropriate thread*

Salsa Enabler fork with 135mm hub and Race Face Chester cranks


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Just got this all together:


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Can you see the common theme here? "Go Right"


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

I got a 20T Titanium chainring from "ELS" (Expensive Lightweight ****)










To make it work you need to grind the chainring post to make clearance for the chain, I end up cutting a triangle to minimize the amount of material in need of removal.









It works great..


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

patineto said:


> I got a 20T Titanium chainring from "ELS" (Expensive Lightweight ****)
> 
> To make it work you need to grind the chainring post to make clearance for the chain, I end up cutting a triangle to minimize the amount of material in need of removal.
> 
> It works great..


What crank is that for?


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

crashtestdummy said:


> What crank is that for?


Old cheap Bontrager that I got from Ebay, so I did not feel bad cutting it apart..


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

wadester said:


> Can you see the common theme here? "Go Right"
> View attachment 768652


sir i'm sorry but yer stuff is bent


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

I also got Mallets to replace the SPD's for better snow clearance.









And a 160mm rotor to test against the 180mm, since the rear brakes tend to lock up a little to much for my taste.. 









The two new upgrades


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

I recently picked up some Dogwood Designs Pogies Plus. Wow so warm it's unbelievable.

robonza: Review: Dogwood Designs Pogies Plus










-Joe


----------



## smithcreek (Nov 27, 2012)

*Lime Green Cordura*

A couple of yards of Lime Green Cordura. First some rim strips. Later I plan to make some bar mitts with my wife's help.

*Before:*









*After:*


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

Schott said:


> Went to the Old Spokes Home in Burlington yesterday...
> 
> We picked up a Lrg Muckluck, and an 18 inch necro. Not for me, but the first people I up here with fat bikes, and also great friends, so yeah...for me.
> 
> ...


Noticed the Element in the pic, love mine!


----------



## JoeG (Nov 14, 2012)

> $14.78 Bar Mitts
> 
> Lower profile. Not a ton of room for the hands but enough for medium weight XL size gloves. Might not work for ppl with giant hands. They do a good job cutting the wind and keeping hands warm.
> 
> Amazon.com: Kwik Tek Scooter Hand Mitts (Pair): Sports & Outdoors


Mine arrived today. A little over $16 shipped in my case. Worth every penny, IMO. Though it was warm outside, I did a brief test ride today and they worked great. It looks like it will be colder on Saturday, so I plan to try them again then. No doubt they're not warm enough for the serious cold, but they'll be perfect for my riding in the teens and 20s F.


----------



## Bashed (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello, 
Just caught the fat bug working up here in the UP and northern Wisconsin and Minnisota. Found a decent deal on a seldom used Necro.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Nates. They rumble. by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Nates. Front and rear. 120tpi. 
I think they even rumble on the snow.
Should get a decent first impression tomorrow morning.


Nates. They rumble. by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Nates. They rumble. by mbeganyi, on Flickr

And my Salsa / Revelate Frame bag from my Fargo fits the fattie fine.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

I got new fork guards for the Maverick, actually I'm not sure if I like them or not, no big deal since I have three Maverick forks, they will find a home sooner or later..

What do you guys think..?


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

A clown shoe for my Necro. I saw the tracking this morning indicated that it would show up today, then I suddenly realized I forgot to get a brake rotor for it. I got red rim tape for the rear wheel but I'm not installing it until spring.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

It's small, but it's awesome. The StemCAPtain Thermometer. It drops in, in place of your stem top cap. 








robonza: Review: StemCAPtain Thermometer

-Joe


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

xjoex said:


> It's small, but it's awesome. The StemCAPtain Thermometer. It drops in, in place of your stem top cap.
> robonza: Review: StemCAPtain Thermometer


That is owsome I wish I had snow here so I could justify buying one


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

xjoex said:


> It's small, but it's awesome. The StemCAPtain Thermometer. It drops in, in place of your stem top cap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool, but doesn't go near low enough for true bragging rights. This must have been invented before fatbikes!


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

Bud and Lou


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

OFFcourse said:


> That is owsome I wish I had snow here so I could justify buying one


Check out their website, they have clocks too.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

tangle, from last spring / early summer. fits the fattie, the fargo, and the indy fab:

pugsley by mbeganyi, on Flickr

salsa / revelate frame bag and gas tank:

pugsley with revelate bags by mbeganyi, on Flickr

they all fit the fattie, the fargo, and the indy fab!

win, win, win!


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

It isn't often that I am so blown by something that I drop this kind of coin on a seat, but I think this guy is making something special. It might take a couple of weeks for him to make it, but good things come to those who wait. http://carsonleh.com/


----------



## DSTONGE (Jul 8, 2008)

One of the coolest bike parts I have seen in a long time. Beautiful work!



Schott said:


> It isn't often that I am so blown by something that I drop this kind of coin on a seat, but I think this guy is making something special. It might take a couple of weeks for him to make it, but good things come to those who wait. LEH SPLY&MFG
> 
> View attachment 770999


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

That reminds me of a local guy who does woodgrain bike frames A Family Affair: Handpainted Bike Frames | The Etsy Blog


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, the bike is new. Only one ride on it. The new items are the Bud and Lou. Can't wait to get it out on the trails.


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

*New Krampus and it's raining*


----------



## Levi707 (Nov 5, 2004)

Here is my latest purchase....

I had no intention of buying a bike on my latest trip out of town but once I threw a leg over this bike I had a smile that stretched ear to ear. This bike is just too much fun, I see why everyone loves these things so much!


----------



## clunkklonk (Jan 26, 2013)

Really not that fattyish of a purchase, but it goes on my Moonlander.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

clunkklonk said:


> Really not that fattyish of a purchase, but it goes on my Moonlander.


What is the width?


----------



## clunkklonk (Jan 26, 2013)

crashtestdummy said:


> What is the width?


It's 711mm/28". Seems a bit light, but it's specced for AM use. I'm confident that it will hold under my measly 148lbs weight.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Revelate Jerrycan 
KCNC ProLIte Post
Urge Endur-O-Matic Helmet
Stans Notubes Sealant
Fabric for Rims

Tubeless time


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

New Thomson Set Back Seat Post and Surly Red Rim Tape.


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

Large Arkel handlebar bag. It came with a map case which I took off for now.


----------



## alexkraemer (Jul 30, 2007)

ThreeD - I'm looking at getting that post, as I feel too far forward. Was there a big difference between your current post and the non-set back?


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Ergon GP5 BioKorks, can't ride without them. A Stem Captain white thermometer, an Incredibell, and an old Thomsen stem I had kicking around.










Thudbuster LT, Salsa Fliplock seatpost clamp, and an old Titec saddle that was also kicking around.










New Bud on the front and a new Lou on the back along with new red rim strips. Also a Revelate frame bag from eBay and Mallet pedals. And the same old dog I've had for 4+ years. I can't live without her either.


----------



## mustangmacky (Jan 30, 2013)

2013 Moonie frame, offset fork, BFL's, thud buster post, xt 10 spd cassette, xt rear hub, IRD headset, thomson X4 stem,

Next in will be full sram xo (blue) drivetrain and brakes, MWOD, still looking for saddle and bars, I'm thinking Spank low riser bars (blue), and blue rocket v saddle...


----------



## Davesnhere (Apr 3, 2005)

OK, after several hundred miles since the install, I'm guessing the Green Lizard wasn't the smartest choice...(it's now a mixture of green/black. and brown in color)..looks like a new (black) skin will be my next purchase...


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

I picked up a Ortlieb Medium Saddle Bag to carry my tools and spare tube. 








Review and more pics: robonza: Review: Ortlieb Medium Saddlebag

-Joe


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

Dang presidents and their days which mean no mail...I want my seat.


----------



## Bike wRider (Jun 13, 2011)

Schott said:


> Dang presidents and their days which mean no mail...I want my seat.


That's right Presidents Day = no mail! Forgot about that.
I was lingering around the house waiting for the mail, tracking number says my new frame bag is in town and ready to be delivered.
Finally gave up and left for a snowy ride in the sun.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Just put these bars on the Moonie. I'm really liking them, plus they were free. Can't complain about that.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

alexkraemer said:


> ThreeD - I'm looking at getting that post, as I feel too far forward. Was there a big difference between your current post and the non-set back?


I think it is about an inch of difference. It gives me enough additional room to make the cockpit the way I like it.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Beer can valve caps.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

I had to true the rear wheel on my neckromancer. My old TS2 would not fit the tire or rim.

I updated the calipers with the 238K kit, and the TS-2EXT extensions. Gotta give it to park, this stand has been around for 20 years and still working great. 








robonza: Truing Fat Tires

-Joe


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

Happy butt.


----------



## wolford (Jan 22, 2011)

*Fat Cat trail groomer!!*

Been using this Big Wheel all winter. Best Fat Bike purchase in a bit


----------



## DieselFuelOnly (Jan 14, 2013)

what is that and where do I get one? SPECS?
I have been trying to find a way to pack singletrack without snowshoeing everyday
that looks like a fun way to get it done


----------



## wolford (Jan 22, 2011)

Yamaha Big Wheel. They quit making them years ago (85-89) but you can still find them around. They come in a 200 & 350cc. I makes absolutely beautiful single track snow biking!!


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

wolford said:


> Yamaha Big Wheel. They quit making them years ago (85-89) but you can still find them around. They come in a 200 & 350cc. I makes absolutely beautiful single track snow biking!!


And have fun doing it. Seems pretty deep, there. How much snow will that thing cruise through? Honda made one too, the Fat Cat I think.


----------



## wolford (Jan 22, 2011)

It all depends on the type of snow & the weather. We try to pack it in w/ each storm. This past weekend had 12-14 new on the trails. The ticket is to start w/ the first snows of the season & then stay on top of it...


----------



## tbutter (Dec 10, 2012)

I got some new rotors today 185 mm because I had some adapters left over from my bb7s on the 29er









Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tbutter (Dec 10, 2012)

185mm airotors installed

Oh and a surly constrictor seatpost clamp too


Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

*New Items*

I just put on a new Thomson Stem [email protected] degree rise. A new set of Answer Rove Pedals. These have some serious grip.


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

If you have light on helmet, you cannot see shadows, so you have harder to see holes and so on the way. It's better to have stronger light on bar and some weaker on helmet (for turns and so). Especially if you plan to speed offroad.


----------



## bjfalken (Sep 1, 2012)

i built my rear wheel:


----------



## shawnymac (Oct 10, 2010)

getting ready for the swap!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Lefty Speed DLR 2006 bought and sent direct to Mendon for fattie mod.








Thudbuster LT

Planning on riding 1/2 century in June and Gravel Worlds in September on the Pugsley, cush is good.


----------



## shawnymac (Oct 10, 2010)

hahahaha!!!!!!! yeah buddy.....whose got the fever for a lefty!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Burnin all up in here! Lol! Might need an RX for some creme or sumptin.


----------



## shawnymac (Oct 10, 2010)

hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!! getting my fork painted as we speak....than next week should be all together....


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Ooooo, what color? What color is your bike?
I'm keeping with all black, bike and shock, maybe take the stickers off the Lefty and put a Surly "There is no new black" sticker on the leg.
Mine won't be done until mid April at the earliest, snow is still around here a few more weeks, so not sending Craig my RD rim until 3rd week of March. Don't want to be without my pugs right now...riding is too good!


----------



## shawnymac (Oct 10, 2010)

damn, wish we had snow here in JERSEY......
it's going on my '13 MUK...so Craigs stanchions are powder coated muk green and the lefty is going to be all white like the fork....may call cannondale experts and get some factory oem decals....they have a 140 max pbr decal and a green LEFTY.....paid this much might as well advertise it .....

Until my Carbon BEARGREASE comes in then ill swap the fork and wheels ....


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

That is gonna look awesome! Getting a carbon Beargrease, huh? Nice! Once I do all this lefty business, nothing gets changed until next tax season Ride & love it, right?!

I dunno about the stickers yet for sure. I like the covert all black looks of my bike. I go back and forth about leaving the Lefty stickers on, taking them off and leaving it stripped of words(if you know bikes, you know what fork it is just by sight) so that it keeps with the black understated theme, or stripping the factory stickers and putting the "New Black" surly sticker where the lefty stickers used to be(again, anybody that knows bikes knows what shock you are rolling).
I think it is one of those things I won't know until it gets put together and ridden a few times. Get more of a feel for what is right, KWIM? Bikes and colors are sortof a personal thing.


----------



## shawnymac (Oct 10, 2010)

Ya that's what is drawing me to the carbon BG...the matte color...love that stealth look....pretty funny how i ended up with a white and bright @ss green bike....


----------



## Harvie (Jan 27, 2013)

got all that nasty black crinkly stuff off my Moonlander frame with acetone:nono:


----------



## Harvie (Jan 27, 2013)

got some brakes and rotors to stop my fat ass, yea they are the 203 floaters on billet alum Hope dual calipers

(notice all those polished 316 SS clamping bolts)


----------



## Harvie (Jan 27, 2013)

figured while I was at it to change the shifers to match the new derailers


----------



## Harvie (Jan 27, 2013)

Did I tell ya I like Thomson stuff?


----------



## Harvie (Jan 27, 2013)

Running thru creeks calls for a real dood hs


----------



## Harvie (Jan 27, 2013)

Yea they are Brooks grips on the Metropolis bars. Expecting the Giles Berthond Mente seat to arrive.......with the XTR cable housings next week. woopie....

PS nothing else to replace since I used a Hope external bottom braket set...


----------



## Harvie (Jan 27, 2013)

These tires are larger and fatter than the Bud and Lous, vee rubber shrader valve filler stems also.









using hiway tape and Velcro "onestrap" for rim strips for the no bulge look (or spot to get flats)...


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

What, no pics of whole bike Harvie? Iamdissappointson.


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

I commute on the thing every day. Since I had a little time with vacation and all, I broke the bike down to bare, cleaned insanely, and sprayed in some Frame Saver. Fresh grease everywhere, adjusted hubs, BB still in good shape. Redid the tubeless setup. I had a tube on the front with the news 120tpi bud for a while, but it was still harder to set up than the cheap nates. Added some color to the bike while at it. And I love the new seat.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Not the greatest upgrade - but gets more attention...*

I added the Sticker!

Now she has her name. It was named after I went flying down a single track we had never ridden before. It was well used so I let it fly and see what is around the switchback!

Use your best Pirate voice- "arrrg she be a nimble beast she is"

This bike is a blast to ride - but a nice workout on the way up...

Holes are on tap for the spring break - i got the hole saw this week!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Harvie said:


> These tires are larger and fatter than the Bud and Lous, vee rubber shrader valve filler stems also.


What is the tire?


----------



## ECU-Yukon (Jan 14, 2013)

I can finally post here!!!! Purchased today, got it for a ridiculous price, LBS really took care of me. Gonna ride it as is for the next few months and hope for some early March snow, but I am not holding my breath.

E.P.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

crashtestdummy said:


> What is the tire?


it's off his HD...:lol::yesnod:


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome, ECU! Killer ride! And nice quiver you got there....I bet your LBS likes you! I'd ask you to pick a favorite but the that would be silly!


----------



## Harvie (Jan 27, 2013)

The tires are fatsand tires and for my pal and mothers little helper fatgheyboy.

Here is the Harly, gheyboy. See it has whitewall tires on chrome spoked wheels.

Now go back into your moms basement and help with the laundry.:thumbsup:


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

Is that some kind of "chromed out" Turbo setup?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Harvie said:


> View attachment 777432
> View attachment 777433
> 
> 
> ...


Nice turbo setup!


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

So I have been looking at Fat Bikes for a while and pulled the pin on the last Salsa Mukluk 3 available in Australia 

Stripped it down and weighed every part to get an idea of weight once built, then started changing/upgrading most parts.

Wheels are Marge Lites on Hope FatSno hubs using DT Revolution spokes and all tied together with some NOS Spline Drive nipples I had sitting around 

Stripped my P-29er and fitted XTR-985 shifters, rear derailleur, and brakes to the bike  also fitting carbon seatpost and handlebar.

Have to wait for crankset as nothing available locally and seems everywhere I look overseas is also sold out 

Ordered an Endomorph and Larry 3.8" tyres in 120tpi that hopefully arrive this week.

The bike will be ridden on single track and fire roads, once we stop getting so much bloody rain


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Good work Shane !

You ordered a Larry/endo ? What came on the bike, Nates ?


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Nate's in a 27tpi. Going to sell off most stuff to fund upgrades.

Will possibly get Nate's in 120tpi as a second combo or something else depending on opinions and availability


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Theres probably a few here that would prefer the 27tpi Nates over 120tpi Larry/Endo (makes me think of Larry Emdur )

HuDu's are an awesome tyre for Singletrack/dirt here but wear quite quickly, im running Buds front and rear on my other wheels and they are like sh1t to a blanket grippy but the rolling resistance is more noticable, might try a set of 3.8 Knards next time on my race wheelset... still got a pair of UL HuDu's still here, its killing me to not fit them but i really need to properly wear out $150+ tyres.


----------



## ads-bully (Feb 26, 2013)

Are those HuDu's good for sand Oz? We really need to give them a good workout on the beach..


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

They are probably about the same as Larrys & Endos as the float is similar... for sand alone maybe L&E might be better, but i cant really make a call as i have very limited riding time with any of the tyres ive had riding on sand, only the occasional beach run.... more interested in the view at the beach that what tyres are doing 

Though for Singletrack and fire roads you mentioned above the HuDu's win hands down.


----------



## flatlandersk (May 21, 2009)

Big upgrade here:


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*Joining the Fat Side!!!*

Got my wife a new Muk 3 and myself a Whiteout frameset to build up!


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

I found that by giving the wife her bike first she gets very enthusiastic about you completing your build so you can ride w her. This technique works well if she likes to ride...


----------



## flatlandersk (May 21, 2009)

bikecycology said:


> Salsa Enabler fork with 135mm hub and Race Face Chester cranks


What ring is that on the Chester?


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

railntrail said:


> I found that by giving the wife her bike first she gets very enthusiastic about you completing your build so you can ride w her. This technique works well if she likes to ride...


Well actually she told me to go ahead and buy a frameset to build up, that way we were getting fat bikes at the same time. She recently had micro back surgery and was looking for something a tad more forgiving than her HT 29er, but wasn't sure she wanted to go back to a FS 29er. I mentioned a fatty, next thing I know she wants to try it!


----------



## brohrich (Feb 29, 2012)

I just added some new fenders.

.flickr.com/photos/brohrich/8537531774/in/set-72157632938266713


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

brohrich said:


> I just added some new fenders.
> 
> .flickr.com/photos/brohrich/8537531774/in/set-72157632938266713











But I like this one better:


----------



## brohrich (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

These arrived today too- Thanks to another fat forum member!


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

brohrich said:


> I just added some new fenders.
> 
> .flickr.com/photos/brohrich/8537531774/in/set-72157632938266713


Your rear fender looks shorter than standard. Did you trim it so you could get the bike into the rack?


----------



## brohrich (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes it had to be trimmed to fit into my 1upusa bike rack.


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Larry and Endo arrived so I could finally finish my Muk 3 

Will be swapping bars, stem, seat post and cranks in future for lighter, nicer quality items 

Very excited to join the fat bike community and start riding my new bike.

Here is how the bike is at the moment, 14kg with more "fat" to be trimmed off


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy faces! I like it!


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice muk, but I'm a sucker for that color. Dig the smilies! What did you use?


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

Big O Manufacturing fenders.


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

veloborealis said:


> Nice muk, but I'm a sucker for that color. Dig the smilies! What did you use?


I used strips of pvc table cloth material as a rim tape, printed some pictures on sheets and had those laminated, cut out smilies and stick them on with clear tape, then taped over all of the faces with a carpet joining tape 
See the link on mtbr.com here http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/fat-rims-cutouts-show-us-your-mods-764661-4.html#post10221114


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks, always loved smiley faces and thought they may look cool on the fat bike cutouts


----------



## tbutter (Dec 10, 2012)

Bud.


Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Levi707 (Nov 5, 2004)

latest purchases are some good ones in my opinion. Carver fork from GTR2ebike, avid elixir cr calipers with elixir 9rs carbon levers, raceface turbine bars and ritchey stem. 

also I purchased sram x7 shifters, 1070 12-36 cassette, 1091 chain and type 2 x9 rear derailleur but that does not count as I do not have pictures yet. We all know that if you do not have pictures, it doesnt count lol


----------



## Greenfin (Jun 13, 2011)

*Trailer got fat*

Second-generation snowcats 36 hole original manufactured hubs.
I only have one spare Endo. So that's why the tires are not yet fat. I will also drill the rims and paint them black with some sort of kid friendly rim tap. So far I have spent 160 bucks. 100 for the rims and tires, 60 bucks for the spokes this is my first lacing job.


----------



## Voyager AL (Mar 8, 2013)

*Sun Spyder AT*







I CANT believe that no one has a Sun Spyder posted on here. Tomorrow, Im gonna take pics of mine. I ordered a MOM front fender tonight for it.. Snow is melting, and getting sloppy out.
OK, so today was 60 here, and I rode the bike into the woods. Gearing is fine for small hills. Tires are great for hopping over rocks and tree limbs. Traction absolutely sucks in wet,mud, and damp leafs. It needs front brakes if riding in the hills. The coaster brake, along with the poor traction, really makesit tough to stop rollin down a steep hill.
Still love the bike, but I will use it more on trails and street. Ill wait for the woods






to dry up to ride again.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Picked this up on ebay today. The alivio cranks' days are numbered.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

I picked up the Ortlieb Padded Camera insert for my Ortlieb handlebar bag. 








robonza: Review: Ortlieb Camera Insert

It's nice for carrying your camera on the snow bike and very easy access.

-Joe


----------



## gipsyviking (Aug 6, 2012)

*Frame...the centerpiece*

I nabbed a starter 29er frame off of ebay. I'm gonna build a front fat.
I love this frame! A little touch-up paint, add some lemon-lime bits, voilà!


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

gipsyviking said:


> I nabbed a starter 29er frame off of ebay. I'm gonna build a front fat.
> I love this frame! A little touch-up paint, add some lemon-lime bits, voilà!


A redline and a double tape deck. 80's stylez


----------



## gipsyviking (Aug 6, 2012)

Schott said:


> A redline and a double tape deck. 80's stylez


...that thing hasn't spun its capstan's in ages. Amp, tuner, EQ, turntable above it.
I love separate stereo components, it still sounds great. Frame is a 2010.


----------



## Christopher583 (Mar 14, 2013)

Now all I need is new rims, and spokes, and tires..............


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

I have built a few fat fronts in my day - let me know if you need anything. 
I have a fat front Bandersnatch - into the CD era for me!


----------



## Fat_Burnman (Mar 16, 2013)

*Two many Moonlanders?*

Could not resist - purchased another Moonlander complete today. No good having all the fun in the family so had to buy another so we can have a tag team on the beach.. lol


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice fat_burnman. Gopro photo ?


----------



## Fat_Burnman (Mar 16, 2013)

ozzybmx said:


> Nice fat_burnman. Gopro photo ?


Thx - nope, taken with my D800e & 18mm prime.. B)


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Ahhh.... it was the fisheye look, the fat spread of the tyres at each end of the photo. You gotta bulge in the bud


----------



## dvo1 (May 28, 2006)

New chainring.


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

dvo1 said:


> New chainring.


One of the first?! Where'd you buy?


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

Voyager AL said:


> View attachment 779599
> I CANT believe that no one has a Sun Spyder posted on here.


I looked at those, but regardless of whatever problems they have, the 50 foot long chainstays are what killed the idea for me.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

After destroying the stock Hussfelt crank arms on my Pugs on Thursday I picked up a set of Race Face Turbine cranks and bottom bracket on Friday. Went with red, cuz red, as we all know, is the fastest color. Have to say, I really like them thus far. Stiff and much lighter than the stock ones. Pics coming soon.


----------



## benswift (Dec 14, 2011)

my wife's been showering my pugs with gifts. new headset, seat collar, and now rims!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

blockphi said:


> After destroying the stock Hussfelt crank arms on my Pugs on Thursday I picked up a set of Race Face Turbine cranks and bottom bracket on Friday. Went with red, cuz red, as we all know, is the fastest color. Have to say, I really like them thus far. Stiff and much lighter than the stock ones. Pics coming soon.


Whaaaaaat??? I was convinced that orange is the new red.


----------



## gipsyviking (Aug 6, 2012)

*glimmer, glimmer*

I put it in a dark corner and it's starting to glow. I'm getting scared.
Redline fork will be replaced. It's just holding up the head.

Lizard Skins and Octane platform pedals.
I have a Gravity Light AT Sig seatpost in green neon that I tracked down on the way.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

New chainring from Wolftooth, rear hub from Hope, and front hub from Paul.

Things are about to get sexy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)

about time


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

How about my first fatbike? Does that count?


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

This week I got a Tubus Duo low rider rack from Wayne at thetourstore.com. I had emailed him asking if it would fit and he phoned me back to explain in detail why he thought it may or may not fit since most touring forks are curved but the Moonlander fork is straight. It fits great on my Necro with a symmetrical Moonlander fork with a Bud / Clown Shoe. I'm using the middle of the 3 holes so I have some room for adjustment when I switch to a Darryl + Larry when the snow melts.



















I also put on a pair of Ergon GP5 grips, but haven't been able to go for a ride yet.










And I installed a red rim strip I bought last month while I had the tire off looking for a slow leak in the rear tube. So I'm all set for a rail trail tour coming up in June.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

gecho said:


> This week I got a Tubus Duo low rider rack from Wayne at thetourstore.com. I had emailed him asking if it would fit and he phoned me back to explain in detail why he thought it may or may not fit since most touring forks are curved but the Moonlander fork is straight. It fits great on my Necro with a symmetrical Moonlander fork with a Bud / Clown Shoe. I'm using the middle of the 3 holes so I have some room for adjustment when I switch to a Darryl + Larry when the snow melts.
> I also put on a pair of Ergon GP5 grips, but haven't been able to go for a ride yet.


Nice, I love my Ergon GP5's. What are the aluminum brackets on your handlebars for?


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

crashtestdummy said:


> Nice, I love my Ergon GP5's. What are the aluminum brackets on your handlebars for?


An Arkel handlebar bag that matches the panniers.


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

gecho said:


> An Arkel handlebar bag that matches the panniers.


Ya can't beat Arkel panniers, I have used them for years they will they last a life time.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

I dunno if fat bikers wear team kits, but I finally bought a new jersey that fits! Oh, and my first cycling hat(had been wearing my running skullcap & ear band.
Bowt time!
Dunno why the pic is sideways, isn't on my device and shows up right before uploading in the box....


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> View attachment 785013
> 
> I dunno if fat bikers wear team kits, but I finally bought a new jersey that fits! Oh, and my first cycling hat(had been wearing my running skullcap & ear band.
> Bowt time!
> Dunno why the pic is sideways, isn't on my device and shows up right before uploading in the box....


Not into the team kit stuff, but I like that!


----------



## Flat-spot (Mar 26, 2013)

I found the stock Salsa Moto Ace on the Necromancer weren't for me but the price of Loops is far too expensive, I found these on the bay for about 25 bucks....

















They're called Humpert Space Bugels, made with AL-6061 T6 alloy, 600mm wide, have a 40mm rise and 165mm grip length, the finish and welds are spot on. Been out on them and bounced over a few logs and crossed a few streams with rocky beds, no flex whatsoever and very very comfortable


----------



## gipsyviking (Aug 6, 2012)

*Like candy*

I got this seat post yesterday off of PB. FSA Gravity Light AT Ltd.
It looks like candy or a popsicle.  My last piece of neon bits for now.
I'm gonna shop for gears and guts next.










The DJ seat was part of a package deal. It's a cute little thing.


----------



## gipsyviking (Aug 6, 2012)

Flat-spot said:


> They're called Humpert Space Bugels, made with AL-6061 T6 alloy, 600mm wide, have a 40mm rise and 165mm grip length, the finish and welds are spot on. Been out on them and bounced over a few logs and crossed a few streams with rocky beds, no flex whatsoever and very very comfortable


Those look pretty cool!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> View attachment 785013
> 
> I dunno if fat bikers wear team kits, but I finally bought a new jersey that fits!


My team affiliation requires me to wear my team kit. MTBR is even one of my sponsors. Wow, what a shameless plug.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## smthgfshy (Nov 11, 2010)

+ a $10 never ridden 120tpi endomorph... I love the bike swap in AK!!


----------



## Dustin Mustangs (Nov 15, 2011)

Answer Carbon 720 Enduro 20/20

20mm rise, 20deg sweep. With the bars rotated the way I like, the enduro has 5mm more rise at the center of the grip than my Salsa Bend 2 which is 75 grams heavier. The second pic shows how they compare in sweep. Don't mind the eTrex mount on top of the stem, it is only there until I decide how much to cut down my steer tube.


----------



## BoogieMang (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Dustin, 

Do you find on tight technical stuff that your knees are hitting the bars? I love the look of the bars, but would fear it would take away from a tighter turning radius.


----------



## Dustin Mustangs (Nov 15, 2011)

I haven't ridden them yet so I can't comment, but if it proves to be an issue a longer stem could easily get my grips back to where they were with the 2 Bend (which worked fine in that regard).


----------



## Tibor (Nov 22, 2011)

a new project and i started ordering and building allready.. 

Summer Semi Fat Inbred:
Suntour Raidon X1
Echo Urban 47mm Rims
Surly Ultra New Hubs
Halo Spokes
Kenda Flame 26x3.0" tires (i had a pair in the basement)







...the most sexy part on the world, a Dartmoor Charge 1 1/8"







...and a sixpack menace seatpost


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

A new (to me) frameset and cranks. Cannot wait for the rest...


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Dustin Mustangs said:


> I haven't ridden them yet so I can't comment, but if it proves to be an issue a longer stem could easily get my grips back to where they were with the 2 Bend (which worked fine in that regard).


Ahhh, smart thinking!!

Let us know how you like the bars.....they look very interesting.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Garmin 800, so I don't get lost practicing for the 150 miler in August. My family couldn't find the Sears Tower in Chicago(true story). I am a Griswold.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> Garmin 800, so I don't get lost practicing for the 150 miler in August. My family couldn't find the Sears Tower in Chicago(true story). I am a Griswold.
> View attachment 787021


Nice. Been eyeballing these on eBay for awhile. Finally getting down to my price range.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Garmin has $100 mail in rebate for all of April off a new one, plus if you go to DcRainmaker.com and go to the CleverTraining website and buy one from them, you get another 10% off using his coupon code listed on his site. $150 off a new unit brings it down to the price of a regular Edge 510. Can't beat that.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> Garmin has $100 mail in rebate for all of April off a new one, plus if you go to DcRainmaker.com and go to the CleverTraining website and buy one from them, you get another 10% off using his coupon code listed on his site. $150 off a new unit brings it down to the price of a regular Edge 510. Can't beat that.


Cool. How do you go about getting the rebate? I don't see it mentioned anywhere.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

It is both on the Garmin website under "special offers" in their blog(bottom link on their home page) or on the Clever Training website, top paragraph in the 800 device info page. Just print it out, fill in info, mail it in by the deadline(I think it was June 1?).


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Thought I'd try some fenders. Crud Catchers vs full fenders


----------



## ha-evolution (Sep 16, 2007)

*Carver O-Beast*

This just arrived for my muk2. Should lighten it up a bit.


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

I started making a fork rack with 135mm spacing for my Pug using a spare axle and some left over 3/4" MDF that I had doubled up to 1.5". I took care to figure out the width and add enough height to accommodate my low rider rack. One think I didn't check was if the ceiling in my hatchback was tall enough, which it isn't


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

I also could not resist the $100 Garmin 800 rebate. I going to experiment with the free navigation / topo map options before I consider buying something from Garmin.


----------



## CBBaron (Dec 12, 2005)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> Garmin 800, so I don't get lost practicing for the 150 miler in August. My family couldn't find the Sears Tower in Chicago(true story). I am a Griswold.


Thats because it no longer the Sears Tower it is now the Willis Tower

Nice looking GPS. I have one of the old black and white Garmins. It has very limited mapping. Only a bread crumb trail to see where you have been and the ability to add way points. However I still like it even for that.

Craig


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

New On-One Floater tyres and Carver O'Beast Carbon fork.
Tyres are fitted and set up tubeless, fork will be fitted today


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

shanesbw said:


> New On-One Floater tyres and Carver O'Beast Carbon fork.
> Tyres are fitted and set up tubeless, fork will be fitted today
> 
> View attachment 790049
> ...


Now, if only On-One sold the tires separately&#8230; I'd love to try one out!


----------



## Lars Thomsen (Jul 28, 2011)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Now, if only On-One sold the tires separately&#8230; I'd love to try one out!


They do:
On-One Floater Fat Tyre / 4.0 inch / 120 TPI / Folding / Black


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

The free navigation map option for the Garmin Edge 800 worked out fine for me. All you need is a microSD card to store the maps. The USA nav map is 2.6GB by itself and twice that for the contoured version, so I wouldn't go with less than an 8GB card.

Instructions for installing a map: Garmin Edge 800 tips and tricks, including free maps

Topographical maps here: GPSFileDepot - Free Custom Garmin Maps
"Flat" street maps here: OSM Maps - Maps for Garmin GPS devices
Contoured street maps here: Contoured OpenStreetMap for Garmin

The contoured maps are distributed via bittorent and there aren't many seeds. The full torrent is 35GB, but you can use a torrent client to deselect the parts of the world you don't need. The Feb 16th map set had more seeds and downloaded faster for me. The newer one would have taken over a week.

The "flat" street maps were a direct download link and downloaded very quickly.

The particular Topo map set I downloaded required the latest version of Garmin MapSource and MapInstall. You can get it here: How To Install MapSource If It Didn't Come With Your GPS - GPSFileDepot


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Open Bar from the clearance rack at the LBS


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## CBBaron (Dec 12, 2005)

Not very interesting compared to most, but ...









Upgrading my front wheel from the original Endomorph on my first gen Purple Pugs.










This is my first and only off-road bike and I guess I never really got into riding it. The Endomorphs always handled weird so I decided this year to get a new tire and try it off road again. I think I will try running lower pressures than I have in the past also.

Craig


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

New to me, "Trials" stem, exactly what i need to improve the posture, if anything maybe a little to much, soon I will be able to tell..


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

^I was looking at trials stems on webcyclery the other day. I could use a 130/30* stem and they have one on there. How do you find the quality of those stems?


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

I picked up some open bars for the Pug. Starting to look like a Rivenpug.
I just need some silver components on there.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

vaultbrad said:


> ^I was looking at trials stems on webcyclery the other day. I could use a 130/30* stem and they have one on there. How do you find the quality of those stems?


Quality, how fancy they are, or how sturdy/rigid they are...!?

So far I have four of them on different and I'm really impress in how rigid they are, they also look very well made, not Thomson great, but almost there..

Sorry I don't have a scale, but the good ones are not much heavier than a flatter stem of similar size..

Ps: so far I have found all of mine used on the pinkbike Trials section, they don't come around to often but they are not that hard to find..


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks. Quality to me means does its job, is nicely made, and will last. I don't care about weight. I'll look into this further.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

vaultbrad said:


> Thanks. Quality to me means does its job, is nicely made, and will last. I don't care about weight. I'll look into this further.


Well then, you are going to love trials stems since they need to be very well made and also light do to their intended purpose..


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Picked up a set of Endomorphs for $40.


----------



## mochunk (Aug 20, 2012)

Latest install, used BFL for a song, to go with the recent brand new Knard. Only pavement riding so far, but the extra squish is kinda fun. It does effect handling a bit, but nothing hugely significant so far. We'll see once we get it on some dry single track. If it ever dries out that is.


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

first purchase is a thudbuster very good if you wanna stay seated when you see the bigger bumps coming very comfy well impressed with it.. 
BFL for the dryer weather there was in the sale couldn't resist 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xandor (Aug 24, 2010)

Set of Jones loop bars. Unbelievably fantastic.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

CBBaron said:


> Thats because it no longer the Sears Tower it is now the Willis Tower
> 
> Nice looking GPS. I have one of the old black and white Garmins. It has very limited mapping. Only a bread crumb trail to see where you have been and the ability to add way points. However I still like it even for that.
> 
> Craig


Lol! It was the Sears Tower when I saw it in 9th grade with my family. Damn, I am old!
I ended up going with the Garmin 810. I like the auto uploads to the ipad(me and PCs don't get along....my 610 watch has iPad wireless uploading too) but saved/pre made courses are wonky. Right now, the 800 is better than the 810 at running & cueing them. I sure hope they fix that aspect before Gravel Worlds in August or else I am screwed!

Nice loops! They are the bombdiggity, huh?!


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

Today I installed an XT derailleur on my Necro Pug. This required shortening the shift cable 5.5", its housing 4.25" and removing one link from the chain. I don't know how many times I looked at that derailleur before I ordered it, but never once did I notice the different cable routing and lack of a barrel adjuster.


----------



## gipsyviking (Aug 6, 2012)

*Like a beacon in the night.*

Truvativ BB & stem, Sram crank. Slowly getting there.


----------



## BoogieMang (Mar 17, 2011)

*New front end...*

Lefty, Clown Shoe, and Bud 




























MendonCycleSmith is the man. I shipped off my Lefty for service, clamps, and a wheel build, and he had it shipped back out within a day of receiving it. I've heard great things about the plushness of Lefty forks, but damn, this thing is buttery smooth. Next up, a new HRD for the rear wheel.


----------



## HDTVdevil (Nov 16, 2011)

One of two Knardy rabbit-holes waiting for spokes and hubs...









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

bfl on on fatty

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

bfl on on fatty

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lars Thomsen (Jul 28, 2011)

One On a Fatty or was it On-One Fatty


----------



## sagealmighty (Apr 18, 2010)

Ive got two upgrades today. New pedals and new crankset. The pedals are replacements for my nearly ten years old set that finally wore out. The Race Face crank was a Christmas gift that I haven't put on until now. The old pedals needing replacement gave me a good reason to finally put the new crank on. the pugs is otherwise stock.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Lars Thomsen said:


> One On a Fatty or was it On-One Fatty
> View attachment 792315
> 
> View attachment 792316
> ...


Finally got to see one of those things in person at the Sea Otter Classic in Monterey, CA today. Nice looking bike, and I think my next set of fat tires could be those ones. Got to compare them side by side with my 26"x3.8" Surly Nates, and I believe that to be a winning tread pattern for the type of riding I do (loose, rocks, boulders, gravelly sh¡t, mud, loose silt, sand, etc.).


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

well building my bike up and i just got my chainring... so I guess I'll post


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

*On-One Floaters*

Arrived today form the UK. Slightly heavier than advertised (1470g, 1530g) but much better than the Devist8or. Bike is about 34.5lbs ready to ride. I'm looking forward to riding these tires. Delivery was fast- about 10 days.


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

The wide swept bars on my Necro Pug made the Ergon GP5 bar-ends too much of a reach. I switched to Ergon GP1 grips and took the bar-ends off my mountain bike. I wanted to mount them further apart but the shifter cables were in the way.


----------



## tbutter (Dec 10, 2012)

Got a cockpit upgrade today

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

tbutter said:


> Got a cockpit upgrade today
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


If your bike is orange, PM me, as I have the front face and the clamping mechanism for the Thomson Elite stem in anodised *orange*. It looked rad on my bike, but I've since upgraded to a different stem/bar setup (bar and stem are all orange and of different manufacturers).


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

*Floaters*

Installed the Floaters last night. They look great and mounted up super easy. I'll post my impressions after the first ride later today.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

Purchased my first fat bike... SS Pugs.


----------



## MuruCycles (Sep 5, 2012)

my wife's new ride. titanium Muru Witjira frame with a liberal dose of purple anno.

We set it up with X0 gripshift as I felt that it is a little more intuitive for her as a novice rider.

Yes, those are *Black Floyds*. We have a *Bud 'n Lou* combo for when the off-roading begins!

Mr Muru


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Downgrade from XTR to XT, but now I have a direct mount and a derailleur 5mm lower than before..


----------



## MuruCycles (Sep 5, 2012)

almost forgot the sweet *e*thirteen *TRS FATcranks and Superstar (purple) pedals.









Mr Muru


----------



## tbutter (Dec 10, 2012)

Rubber!









Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

well...
my frame came


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)

Good hydration is essential.


----------



## Anseladams (Jul 24, 2012)

Pedals for my newly purchased Pugsley


----------



## 10ford (Mar 12, 2013)

Ordered a set of Holy Rolling Darryl's in Grape Ape from Mike at Lace Mine 29 - Big Bicycle Wheels on Wednesday. They made it here this morning and I laced them up for the wife's Muk. Her Mother's Day present.


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

An On-One Floater. Weighed in at 1515 g. My first maneuver after installing it was to murder the decals 









Hm, it seems to be a little fatter than my skinny larry in front. Or my Nate just after installing it. I wonder if it has more elastic casing than old Surly tyres or something? I'll have to air it up to max PSI and measure it tomorrow.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

It's not really a new purchase, but I really dig it. The folks at Showers Pass make great rain gear, which also works as great snow gear. 









robonza: Showers Pass Gear

-Joe


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just purchased a stem captain as I like to know the temp, it's not that accurate however as it seems to pick up the temp of the metal rather than the air? :madman:


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

beer can cut up to head tube badge


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Just purchased a stem captain as I like to know the temp, it's not that accurate however as it seems to pick up the temp of the metal rather than the air? :madman:
> 
> View attachment 799265


It goes up to 130 but only down to -10, skep


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Schott said:


> It goes up to 130 but only down to -10, skep


And why is this a problem for you? And it's actually 135 to -15 F.

StemCAPtain - Stem Cap Thermometer | Catalog Products | Products | StemCAPtain


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

crashtestdummy said:


> And why is this a problem for you? And it's actually 135 to -15 F.
> 
> StemCAPtain - Stem Cap Thermometer | Catalog Products | Products |
> StemCAPtain


I am with you CTD, Aint a problem here, if its past -25oC I sure as heck wont be riding... I will be warming my bones in the Sauna!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> I am with you CTD, Aint a problem here, if its past -25oC I sure as heck wont be riding... I will be warming my bones in the Sauna!


Or instead of the sauna, go ride at 57 C.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Schott said:


> It goes up to 130 but only down to -10, skep


Not a nifty stem mounted thermometer, but I got this one good to -40F/C to check the temp on those cold morning rides.


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

crashtestdummy said:


> And why is this a problem for you? And it's actually 135 to -15 F.
> 
> StemCAPtain - Stem Cap Thermometer | Catalog Products | Products | StemCAPtain


I'm the opposite. I have no problem riding to work at -20f, but you wont catch e out if the temps are over 90 or 95. Gotta love living in northern New Hampshire.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

New bars (800mm) and "new" Dual Controls.


----------



## empire_builder (Apr 10, 2008)

*k-NARD!*

Finally realized that LM/Larrys are not the optimal choice for summer riding, so I bit the $$ bullet and ordered some rabbit holes and knards from MikeC!









Wanted to ride them this weekend but I forgot that I need brake rotors! :madman: So they'll have to wait until mid-week when the new rotors arrive.

For those who are curious about such things, the 120tpi Knards weighed in at 966g and 1000g.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

crashtestdummy said:


> New bars (800mm)


Wow!  are you 7 feet tall??? I'm a mere 6 feet tall, and find the 785s to be much too wide (ended up cutting them down by roughly 38mm per side).


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

*Bars and Bar!*

Slightly used Carver titanium bars (found at used sporting goods store for $18. Yes, you read that right. Eighteen bucks). They were incomplete without a King Cage BarBell, which matches the Mud Flask on the other end of the bike.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Wow!  are you 7 feet tall??? I'm a mere 6 feet tall, and find the 785s to be much too wide (ended up cutting them down by roughly 38mm per side).


I'm 6'2" with Orangutan arms. The 660mm that came with the bike were too narrow for me. The 800's might be a little wide, but I've found that it's a whole lot easier to shorten a bar than it is to lengthen a bar.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

crashtestdummy said:


> I'm 6'2" with Orangutan arms. The 660mm that came with the bike were too narrow for me. The 800's might be a little wide, but I've found that it's a whole lot easier to shorten a bar than it is to lengthen a bar.


Watch out for narrow tree's!!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

empire_builder said:


> ordered some rabbit holes and knards


Seriously tempted to sell my Cannondale Flash 29er and get a pair of these for my 9:zero:7 and put the left over cash in the bank for the next project!


----------



## BELROSE BICYCLES (May 13, 2013)

*few new parts*

got a few new parts, xx1 niner rdo post enve bars/stem more to come.


----------



## f00g (May 10, 2011)

I added some Ergon GP2 grips, Shimmano SPD peddles, and picked up a set of Larrys off craigslist for $20 a piece, running Larry up front in lou of the Nate that was super loud on pavement.


----------



## fourthree (Dec 24, 2010)

My my, I wonder what it could be?









Box open, lots of paper...









:rockon:


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

very nice i hope you have some nice wheels etc to go on there ,when you building?

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fourthree (Dec 24, 2010)

No wheels yet, gonna have LBS build up a set of Rolling Darryls.


----------



## sdsyver (May 8, 2013)

Was out testing new Thompson Elite seat post, Surly 20 tooth chain ring and slime in chronic slow leaking front tire. All work great! Home to find the mail man had left me front and rear Mud Shovels. What next I wonder?


----------



## damian777 (Feb 7, 2007)

New bars, stem and saddle. Ready to rock some Nduro races this winter :rockon:


----------



## mrgould (Mar 14, 2008)

fourthree said:


> My my, I wonder what it could be?


Oh my, I wonder what's it gonna be?

That same box was dropped off at my door about 3 month ago but the bike hasn't moved a foot on its wheels yet (which are apparently gone for some expert truing for another 2 weeks)
And then I'm still missing a chain

9:Zero:7 in 7:5:3:3:1 (Aufbau) - MTB-News.de - IBC


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Early Father's Day present from my parents, bike repair stand! Time to learn the wrench sciences!


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

For Pugs: 
*a Sram 24T sprocket. 3/32 weighs 76 g: surprisingly light even though it hardly matters in this case. I like the looks of it more than weight 
*Exustar pedals. 369 g: these were surprisingly light also, and the 35 € price tag was quite reasonable.

For Beargrease:
*Ashima Ai2 rotors (166 g).


----------



## fourthree (Dec 24, 2010)

Last piece of the puzzle, wheels, should be done next week!


----------



## Gruffalo (Oct 29, 2010)

Got some Superstar grips with orange lock on collars and a white SDG Saddle for the On One.


----------



## DubzOxford (Nov 9, 2012)

My new Keller fork on my single speed Necromancer. Bob does amazing work.


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

just a mock up. big thank to mendoncyclesmith!!


----------



## ads-bully (Feb 26, 2013)

*Twenty2 Cycles Bully*

My first and biggest FAT bike purchase..

Custom Twenty2 Cycles Ti
Rohloff
Gates belt drive
XT brakes
Marge lites
Kent Eriksen Ti post


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

ads-bully said:


> My first and biggest FAT bike purchase..
> 
> Custom Twenty2 Cycles Ti
> Rohloff
> ...


Very nice. I've had mine for a year and a half now, and it's been awesome. Enjoy!


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

Weight on the Twenty2?


----------



## winkster (Mar 28, 2012)

*Carver O'Beast, Hope Fatsno on Marge Lite*

Carver O'Beast, Hope Fatsno on Marge Lite. Shaving some pounds on Pugsley Neck Romacer.


----------



## ads-bully (Feb 26, 2013)

appleSSeed said:


> Weight on the Twenty2?


Custom frame (roughly XXL), with heavy tubes and no pedals came in at 29lb 15oz.

I weighed the tube in the rear at 465g.. Should be able to get it down to 29lb even when set up tubeless.
Rear wheel came in at over 4 kg on its own !!


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)

Now just waiting the frame to get back from the powder coating.


----------



## Skywalker22 (Nov 8, 2009)

Twenty2 cycles frame with a Mendon Cycle Smith modified lefty,







And spikes!!!


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

That front wheel looks ScArY :0

If you fall off it WILL eat you


----------



## Skywalker22 (Nov 8, 2009)

Monster bikes have got to have teeth!!


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Skywalker22 said:


> View attachment 815646
> 
> Twenty2 cycles frame with a Mendon Cycle Smith modified lefty,
> View attachment 815647
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Skywalker22 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## ads-bully (Feb 26, 2013)

Oooh , VERY cool.. That looks to be a XL frame too.. Todd and the guys do an excellent job.

Weight?


----------



## Skywalker22 (Nov 8, 2009)

It's gota be pushing 40!


----------



## ads-bully (Feb 26, 2013)

Skywalker22 said:


> It's gota be pushing 40!


really??? That is a huge surprise as mine is under 30lbs with a rohloff and heavy tubes..


----------



## Skywalker22 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'll weigh it when I get to the bike shop again and post up the total!! It has half a pound of spikes per wheel!


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*Lights & Cargo Bag*

Added some night-capabilty with 4300lm max, and a cargo bag made from a molle canteen pouch. Both are housed in custom brazed cages, for added butch-ness.

















Here, you can see the raw brazed cage before paint.


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

Gruffalo said:


> Got some Superstar grips with orange lock on collars and a white SDG Saddle for the On One.


Nice looking rig. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skywalker22 (Nov 8, 2009)

I would love to know how to build cages like that! I see a new project unfolding!!


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

Skywalker22 said:


> I would love to know how to build cages like that! I see a new project unfolding!!


Steel automotive brake-line, 45-55% silver brazing wire not rods, the associated flux, Mapp gas, tube bender and some practice. Learned how to braze from the R/C crawler truck hobby. Making scale roll-cages and such. Good skill to have, ans it now cosses over to the bikes.

Reading the flux was my biggest lesson.

Check this.


----------



## JayMan™ (May 9, 2013)

2014 Cham-pain Moonlander









everything is stock for now

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

Go get it dirty


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Big manly stoppers and thin girly tubes.


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)

JayMan™ said:


> 2014 Cham-pain Moonlander
> 
> View attachment 816443
> 
> ...


More pics, please. What do you plan to upgrade/change?


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)

Jayman lets see some good photos in day light!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

tridentcycleworks said:


> Added some night-capabilty with 4300lm max, and a cargo bag made from a molle canteen pouch. Both are housed in custom brazed cages, for added butch-ness.
> 
> View attachment 816142
> 
> ...


Spiffy!


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

tridentcycleworks said:


> Added some night-capabilty with 4300lm max, and a cargo bag made from a molle canteen pouch. Both are housed in custom brazed cages, for added butch-ness.
> 
> View attachment 816142
> 
> ...


That thing looks like a monster. I love it. You should send a picture to the Army. Looks like the Excelsior motor cycle my grand father rode in WW1. Strap a gun on the front and it's ready to roll (over any thing).


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Looking to trade my 100mm 10degree black Thomson Stem for a 70mm if anyone is interested.


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

*Revelate Tangle Frame Bag*

I purchased recently a Revelate Tangle Frame Bag (L) for my Pugs :thumbsup:

Compliments @ Eric aka Bearbait, very well made


----------



## JayMan™ (May 9, 2013)

Got some stuff:

Deuter Energy Bag








Xpedo Faceoff 15








eBay Headlight








Cateye Micro Wireless








Custom-made bike stand








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

Turbine crank and bottom bracket. Turbine 32 ring, E13 chain tensioner. Have a 22t ring to slap on for the long winter, too.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

RWC external BB30 replacing the seized up e.13.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Three spacers and 100mm bb width? I didn't know you could run that many spacers!!

Jayman; moonlander is looking TOUGH with the bud and lou!!


----------



## ads-bully (Feb 26, 2013)

jonshonda said:


> Three spacers and 100mm bb width? I didn't know you could run that many spacers!!
> 
> Jayman; moonlander is looking TOUGH with the bud and lou!!


I have had to put 3 spacers on the drive side on my fatty.. not ideal at all but needs to be done to stop the crank arm hitting the frame..


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

jonshonda said:


> Three spacers and 100mm bb width? I didn't know you could run that many spacers!!


There's room for a BB mounted chain guide, which I don't need with the Wolftooth ring.


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

^^nice. I've wanted one since I saw it on the Norco fatty. Looks plush and rubbery, good grip?


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)

Schott said:


> ^^nice. I've wanted one since I saw it on the Norco fatty. Looks plush and rubbery, good grip?


Yeah it's really solid and heavy, not rubbery though its neoprene. I was going to get one when I saw dual growler cages on a Fargo but then spaced it. The Norco video reminded me and luckily I had "lost" paypal money to fund it. Gonna start the weekly growler run tomorrow. As hot as it's been a Hydraflask would be clutch.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Still looking for growlers in London, the micro brewery up the road from me does 5ltr mini kegs..... Might giver one a try?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

ads-bully said:


> I have had to put 3 spacers on the drive side on my fatty.. not ideal at all but needs to be done to stop the crank arm hitting the frame..


That's what's nice about the Raceface Atlas 100mm wide setups, is that you have both the BB cup spacers _and_ the crank spacers to swap around- upon switching from Larrys to Nates, I had to swap one of the non-drive side crank spacers to the drive side in order for the chain to clear in my lowest gear (135mm-offset 9:zero:7). To each their own, but I love the simplicity-and customisability so to speak-of the Raceface Atlas setups- oh, and of course getting your cranks in most any anodised colour is pretty kickass too! :band:


----------



## Natedeezy (Feb 28, 2011)

tridentcycleworks said:


> Added some night-capabilty with 4300lm max, and a cargo bag made from a molle canteen pouch. Both are housed in custom brazed cages, for added butch-ness.
> 
> View attachment 816142
> 
> ...


That headlight looks killer, more details!


----------



## HDTVdevil (Nov 16, 2011)

Punctured front HuDu, so i already put the front Knard on my Mukluk. Rear one will go on when the rearhub finally arrives.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*Used this new hand-saw.*

Found this hand-saw in Crap-tire fer $12.00. Opened a new trail loop with it.


----------



## willzager (Oct 20, 2011)

That front rack for the lights is custom isn't it?


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, silver-brazed, 3/16" steel brakelines, Tremcladded black. A rear rack for the trail maintenance tools is next,


----------



## willzager (Oct 20, 2011)

The best one's always are. Looks good!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Got a new Hope evo M4 brake and 183mm floating rotor coming for the front of the fatty in a few days....should be a nice upgrade. /excited!


----------



## Vighor (Jul 25, 2013)

My latest purchase - Muru Witjira 18" inch build.
The first one in europe  and i am enjoying every mile on it.









Specs: Carver O'beast, Hope headset, Hope Tech M4 180mm f/r, Answer 720 20/20 carbon steer with extra chunky grips, X0 type2 der, gripshift, Middleburn RX crank, 32t front, Reset Racing bb, Gravity dropper with Gobi saddle,

13,7kg with Bud front and BFL rear tyres.


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Last week I noticed that i had lost a knobby of my On-One Floater rear tire(almost brand new) so I bought Bison Rubber Repair package and glued damaged area.
I have riding been riding this repaired tire about 25 hrs without any problems.
Rim:Rolling Darryl. Tubeless setup with original rimtape + 2 rounds of 3m tape.50mm wide .


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

wolftooth 30t on my on one fatty now i use all my gears very good purchase 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

^^time to lose that chain guide...or at least adjust it.


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

Schott said:


> ^^time to lose that chain guide...or at least adjust it.


yeh i wanted to test it first, it will be coming off

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gruffalo (Oct 29, 2010)

My latest upgrades.

White Answer stem, black spank spike bars, orange spacers and seat post clamp, Carver O'beast carbon forks and hope QR's.

I'm really pleased with the way it looks.











Couldn't resist the sticker ;D


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

love the fork how does it ride, give us some info 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gruffalo (Oct 29, 2010)

I've not had a chance to ride it in anger yet just up and down the street. I have a knee injury at the moment so taking it easy. 

Initial thoughts are good, not much of a difference in handling, not quite as slack as the stock on one forks but didn't notice it. Truth will be in the 1st proper ride. 

They are very light and had a job getting the crown race on but got there in the end.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Gruffalo said:


> Couldn't resist the sticker ;D


Where can I find those stickers for sale??? I've got to have some, as I ride mostly unsuspended mountain bikes (90% of my riding on fully-rigid within the past 14,000 miles).



zeb said:


> Last week I noticed that i had lost a knobby of my On-One Floater rear tire(almost brand new) so I bought Bison Rubber Repair package and glued damaged area.
> I have riding been riding this repaired tire about 25 hrs without any problems.
> Rim:Rolling Darryl. Tubeless setup with original rimtape + 2 rounds of 3m tape.50mm wide .


OK, so how in the hell did you manage to do that??? I've been running Nates for about 4,000 miles (many sets) and just installed a Floater on the rear of my 9:zero:7 about 100 miles ago. Wondering what sort of abuse you are subjecting it to (I ride everything but snow- rocks, boulders, gravel, rock gardens, hardpack, loose dirt, mud, etc.).


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Where can I find those stickers for sale??? I've got to have some, as I ride mostly unsuspended mountain bikes (90% of my riding on fully-rigid within the past 14,000 miles).
> 
> eBay: 7 Rock Shox Style No Shox Stickers | eBay


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

So I purchased a Shimano SM-MA-R203 P/S for the back of my Moonlander. The only way it will fit the rotor correctly is if I move the rear wheel about 1/2" back in the drop outs. In my professional opinion, this is a really stupid thing to have to do and it's also difficult to get the wheel in just the right place, especially out on the trail.

So I machined a new brake adapter that allows the wheel to be all the way forward in the drop outs.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

crashtestdummy said:


> So I purchased a Shimano SM-MA-R203 P/S for the back of my Moonlander. The only way it will fit the rotor correctly is if I move the rear wheel about 1/2" back in the drop outs. In my professional opinion, this is a really stupid thing to have to do and it's also difficult to get the wheel in just the right place, especially out on the trail.
> 
> So I machined a new brake adapter that allows the wheel to be all the way forward in the drop outs.


That's a big-ass rotor for the rear!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

SmooveP said:


> That's a big-ass rotor for the rear!


It's for stopping my big ass.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Those are cool headset spacers, who makes them?


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

crashtestdummy said:


> So I purchased a Shimano SM-MA-R203 P/S for the back of my Moonlander. The only way it will fit the rotor correctly is if I move the rear wheel about 1/2" back in the drop outs. In my professional opinion, this is a really stupid thing to have to do and it's also difficult to get the wheel in just the right place, especially out on the trail.
> 
> So I machined a new brake adapter that allows the wheel to be all the way forward in the drop outs.


I ran into the same thing as you.. Surly makes something called monkey nuts or something, or do What I did, and use a chainring bolt in each slot, to give a place for the axle to set against. Works great.


----------



## Gruffalo (Oct 29, 2010)

Forged1 said:


> Those are cool headset spacers, who makes them?


Superstar components.

Superstar Components - High Spec Parts For Peanuts


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

tridentcycleworks said:


> I ran into the same thing as you.. Surly makes something called monkey nuts or something, or do What I did, and use a chainring bolt in each slot, to give a place for the axle to set against. Works great.


I figured that the dropouts were designed for the Monkey Nuts, but I like as short of a wheel base as possible. This bike is an agile race machine after all.


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

A new front wheel (Hope, DT Comp, Rolling Darryl) --> the original frontwheel went to rear and got a 19T freewheel.

Thus is my Pugs now a singlespeed


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Bags for Pugs. New Jaand Mountain Wedge seatbag, Revelate Designs Surly frame bag & gas tank.
Would have loved to get the RD seat pack as well but I already blew my bag budget. I figure next summer, the Wedge moves to my Karate Monkey and I get the seat pack to match my other pugs bags by RD.
Very happy with the RD bags in design and function. Yellow innards is freaking genius!!!

I know, wrong side pics but it was already packed up and locked in the garage with my van in front. Lazy fat bike owner

Sorry about the rotated pic, my iPad does that when I upload from the "camera" album. Doh!


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I have nothing new that hasn't been done before, but I am happy to say I finally got my Lefty installed on my Pugs, along with Marge Lites (I vastly prefer the Marge Lites over the Rolling Darryls for summer trail riding). Oh, and a Hope rear hub.

The Lefty is a Mendonized Lefty Max- a 2006 with 2012 PBR internals. It is super nice! Totally worth it.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice^^^^^^^


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> Nice^^^^^^^


Thanks! I sort of had to wait a long time because the PBR internals were in short supply, and then when my LBS finally got it, they cut the steerer tube too short :lol:

So then it had to get mailed to a machinist in CA, who popped the steer tube out and put a new one in. So like 6 months later, I have a suspension on my Pugs :lol:


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Ah, that explains it. I thought you did yours just about the same time I did mine.
What a journey! My LBS cut my steerer a spacer shorter than the stock one was because they forgot to take into account the top clamp being on there. Luckily, I had 3 spacers on there so now I am down to 2 but if I had had it slammed, yikes! Too short!
Whew! The ride is worth the effort though! You like?


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes! I really want the Revelate frame bag (I have the gas tank) but I just bought a Transition Klunker so I'm going to have to not buy anything bicycle related for quite a while :lol:


----------



## Mr.Snakebite (Aug 13, 2013)

my 2014 black Pugsley (16")
does it count as a related purchase?


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Mr.Snakebite said:


> my 2014 black Pugsley (16")
> does it count as a related purchase?


Hell, yes. Looks good in black!


----------



## mrgould (Mar 14, 2008)

Mr.Snakebite said:


> my 2014 black Pugsley (16")
> does it count as a related purchase?


Great looking! That rim strip is really popping out.


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

mrgould said:


> Great looking! That rim strip is really popping out.


I've noticed the same thing in quite a few pics of 2014 Surlys. I'm wondering if they changed rim strip material? Or if they are just way overinflated.


----------



## Mr.Snakebite (Aug 13, 2013)

When deflating the tires (& taking them off the rims), de rimtape stayed in this popping shape. Don't know about the material, but feels different than the tape from a Krampus. Much more plastic instead of rubber. See if i can pick up some other rimtape.


----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

My new Salsa,
the Mukluk 3. They ride pretty well in loose zand


----------



## SatuSetä (May 4, 2011)

Today i picked up my new X5 crankset for my mukluk.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Mr.Snakebite said:


> When deflating the tires (& taking them off the rims), de rimtape stayed in this popping shape. Don't know about the material, but feels different than the tape from a Krampus. Much more plastic instead of rubber. See if i can pick up some other rimtape.


It is PVC plastic. I haven't had any issues with it ever.

I am jealous to see how the 2014 Pugs are coming equipped- Marge Lites, Nates all 'round! Is that the Moonie fork? The first year of the complete Pugs, I got Marge DH's, and an Endo and a Larry.


----------



## Mr.Snakebite (Aug 13, 2013)

XJaredX said:


> It is PVC plastic. I haven't had any issues with it ever.
> 
> I am jealous to see how the 2014 Pugs are coming equipped- Marge Lites, Nates all 'round! Is that the Moonie fork? The first year of the complete Pugs, I got Marge DH's, and an Endo and a Larry.


It's a complete stock 2014 Pug, took it for a spin last night and i like it a lot!


----------



## hardly_stuntworthy (Sep 4, 2007)

I bought an On One wheelset as they were going for a good price $350 plus postage, spare to put away for a while as I have a 29er fat wheelset turning up from On One this week hopefully. They are a little heavy but for that price they make a good alternative to expensive surly wheels in Aust.


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

I just got a couple of revelate bags and a rwc bottom bracket, the old E-13 was worn out, and a P.O.S. anyway. Also a mojo


----------



## Anseladams (Jul 24, 2012)

White Cable Housing..Minus 1 as I ran out of cable so need to finish that...Some new Husker Dus and white Rim Strip and for the winter riding season a flask


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

Shimano SLX brakes (with 160 mm rotors) and a gas mask bag (attaches nicely to stem + head tube with some straps I had lying around) 









...previously I had some old Avid Elixir 1:s in this bike, but with these I am in my happy place. Oh, and the shortening of the cables was bleedin' easy. No nasty dot fluids or air bubbles where they do not belong :thumbsup:


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Went 1X10 on my Mukluk with a Race Face N/W 30T and a General Lee cassette. :thumbsup:


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

dvn said:


> Went 1X10 on my Mukluk with a Race Face N/W 30T and a General Lee cassette. :thumbsup:


Sweet! How's the General Lee shifting?


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

OFFcourse said:


> Sweet! How's the General Lee shifting?


Great so far. See my post at the end of this thread. http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-shifters-derailleurs-cranks/budget-xx1-866979-2.html


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

dvn said:


> Great so far. See my post at the end of this thread. http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-shifters-derailleurs-cranks/budget-xx1-866979-2.html


Jealous I can't wait to start my next build, in the meantime....









Time to get my 907 all murdered out!


----------



## GISdork (Aug 28, 2012)

I picked one of these up








Then slaped it together


----------



## desperado213 (Jul 29, 2013)

Just put on a new chain, surly stainless chainring, and some Wellgo MG-1 pedals. Waiting for my EBC Gold brake pads to come in.


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

Got my Moonlander spindle, clown shoe rear wheel and rim strips yesterday. They threw all the other items I ordered inside the wheel box and the spindle took some chunks out of the rim as it bounced around during shipping. So that is getting shipped back along with 4 pairs of v-brake pads that were supposed to be cantis.


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

I was surprised to see my Moonlander frame show up today. Still waiting on cables and headset, and an RMA for the wheel in the pic. I probably won't assemble it until late October as I'll use my Necro with a Larry/Knard until it snows. I'm not certain whether I'll use the tan fork or the black one from the Pugsley.










In case anyone is curious weight for the 18" frame is 5.64 lbs and 2.56 lbs for the fork.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Sit-bones measured and fitted up a carbon railled sofa for my ass.


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice Ozzy.

Since I started riding a 155 Romin, I cannot ride anything else 
First ride was 2 hours off road and never noticed the saddle, gotta be a good thing.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Cheers Shane, I had my sit-bones measured 3 years ago and i had been riding 135mm seats since then, currently have 4 x 135mm SLR Flow seats on my bikes.... but recently been getting a sore ass, they thought my riding position could be the issue. Rode my mates Romin last week and it felt sweet as, went to the spech shop, got my ass measured and its 155mm !!!!

Just 20mm wider sit bones than i was measured (messed up) 3 yrs ago, no wonder i was getting pain on the longer rides i am doing recently. I can assure you at 40yrs old i stopped growing a long time ago.

Will thoroughly test this as its going to be a costly swap for all 4 seats.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

My wife's first road bike was a Specialized and every bike I have bought her since (Cannondale road and mountain) she has complained about the saddle so over time I just replace them with the similar Specialized saddle as her original bike. This spring I completed my fat bike and we went for a ride. We swapped bikes for awhile so she could try the fat bike and as usual she complained about the saddle but absolutely loved the fat bike ride so now she also has a fat bike with the same Specialized saddle. I must say that with the little time I spent on that saddle it seemed like the most comfortable saddle I have ever been on. It appears Specialized really has a handle on saddle comfort.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Their sit bone measurement system must help as well.... unless you get a spotty 15yr old muppet doing it 

Their full range comes in 130mm, 143mm, 155mm and 168mm widths.

Hopefully this agrees with my backside or thats more $$$ wasted on seats.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

I put a Romin evo expert on my commuter bike. It's OK but it really makes me appreciate my older Avatar saddle that specialized doesn't make anymore. Ti rails + padded = happy ass.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes! I am at it again! This one will be fatter than the last one! All I need now is every thing that goes behind the fork! Should have the front end done by the time it arrives. (9-0-7 190 McGrath)! This will be my ultimate trail crusher!


----------



## ToastR (Sep 21, 2005)

gcappy said:


> This one will be fatter than the last one!
> View attachment 833206


Lookin good! That'll be properly fat. What are you hearing for your McGrath arrival?


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

The latest estimate says they expect to receive the frames late September so I don't expect to see it until the first week of October now. I'm a little bummed but it's not in my control. It's tough ridding with my wife on her's and I'm on my 29er.


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

For my recently acquired Moonlander, I present the Topeak Modula Java Cage. I'm not sure how long the java will stay warm on a bitter Wisconsin ride this winter, but it's got to be better than frozen water bottles!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice Marke, we have the opposite problem, in the 2 months of wintery weather the temp is good, for the other 10 months we suck hot water. The insulated camelbak bottles do a decent job, half filling and freezing them overnight is the usual practice though.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

A few pedals,










and some Bar Mitts with bar end knock outs.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

I finally picked up a stand from Amazon So far so good! I don't know why I waited so long to get one of these, it's going to make working on our bikes so much easier.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

I almost stared chopping down trail signs - I'm saw in love!


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

Can never go back to plastic bottles...

Ordered this awhile back, came just in time to go on first ride with me Moonie tomorrow.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Replaced my bars with a set of carbon Thomson all mountain risers, that's me got a full house; Seatpost, stem and bars!! Was out today and the small amount of flex they have makes for a great ride on the Fat one!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Replaced my bars with a set of carbon Thomson all mountain risers, that's me got a full house; Seatpost, stem and bars!! Was out today and the small amount of flex they have makes for a great ride on the Fat one!


Nice work. Now all you need is a carbon fiber frame, carbon fiber rims, and if you are real lucky, some carbon fiber 180's for your ears.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Think i'll pass on the ear muffs!! I have spent enough cash this year on the bike without adding any more carbon into my fatbike habit!:thumbsup:

Anyway there is nothing wrong with my little 9:zero:7


----------



## mrgould (Mar 14, 2008)

Replacing the Ritchey 660mm Classic bar with the new 710mm Loop Bar.

As it seems, with the stem I can keep the same hand position for shifting. 
But will have to replace all cables with longer ones as now they are too short.


----------



## DSTONGE (Jul 8, 2008)

worth it! You will love these bars. It takes a bit to get use to them, but you will LOVE them!'


----------



## mrgould (Mar 14, 2008)

DSTONGE said:


> worth it! You will love these bars. It takes a bit to get use to them, but you will LOVE them!'


Thanks! Yes, I guess I will love them. When riding my hands always move into a barend-grab position and my sore back makes me want to sit more upright.

Just to mention, I ordered from Biff, The Outcast - Shonky Singlespeeding since 1998.
He shipped on Monday from the UK and UPS handed me over the precious today, Wednesday morning in Southwest Germany. Great!
Tomorrow we will have a bank holiday, the day of German Unity, so unfortunately no shopping for cables, no unity of bike and bar.

Required pic:


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

That's a lot of sealant bro! ;-)


----------



## mrgould (Mar 14, 2008)

OFFcourse said:


> That's a lot of sealant bro! ;-)


yep, big lump of. To be found in abundance. The delicious kind, Sparassis. Will be turned into a more digestible Veloute.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

I just got this today, I'm pretty excited!


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

*64oz of hydration*









Winter riding can really dehydrate you. I ride with a King Cage Mud Flask and 64oz stainless growler. For hydration. 'Cause that's important. And yes, this growler comes from Carbondale, the town that Borealis named their rims for. $1600 will refill this thing for a few winters.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Another bag for my Mukluk and also a Garmin Edge 510 bundle. I'm preparing for winter!


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

bad pic but i got a odi fox 40 fork bumper for my Lefty. no more worries.


----------



## Brasi4x4 (Jul 5, 2013)

ODI grips and Reverb...

_Enviado desde algún lugar_


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

*Fat Trailer*

OK it's not fat yet! But I intend to haul this with my 907 190 after some minor mods including a new as fat as I can go rear tire. I am also thinking of some small amount of suspension. I don't want to add a lot of weight. I want to use this on some week or more long vacation rides next summer. I picked this sucker up on e-bay for 1/5th the cost of new and there's not a scratch on it.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

Just a fatbike...


----------



## Normwood (Jun 26, 2011)

A littler Mukluk 2 action a week ago Friday.



















The Alternator rack is off for now and a set of Time Atacs are on for now. The flats will go back on once it gets super cold out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

A new 12-36 cassette and it's still not low enough.


----------



## maelstromwbc (Dec 14, 2012)

I got rid of the Endomorph months ago that came on the rear of my Pugsley with a 45NRTH Escalator. Finally got around to replacing the Larry today. I moved by Escalator up front and put a Husker Du on the back.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

crashtestdummy said:


> A new 12-36 cassette and it's still not low enough.


What? Don't you have a 20t granny yet? You do? Well, I guess you need a Mountain Tamer! 

















"Allows from 17 thru 34 teeth"

Ancient tech, 74mm bcd, uses Suntour freewheel cogs. You need one!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

crashtestdummy said:


> A new 12-36 cassette and it's still not low enough.


Electric motor?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Normwood (Jun 26, 2011)

crashtestdummy said:


> A new 12-36 cassette and it's still not low enough.


More time in the saddle will help with that.

Steve


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

wadester said:


> What? Don't you have a 20t granny yet? You do? Well, I guess you need a Mountain Tamer!


I'm already running a 20 tooth granny. Will a Mountain Tamer work with a MWOD?



Flying_Scotsman said:


> Electric motor?? :thumbsup:


I was already having a difficult time lifting my 45# bike over all of the downed trees. I'd need a forklift to move it if it had a motor and battery.



Normwood said:


> More time in the saddle will help with that.
> 
> Steve


There always one in every crowd.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

crashtestdummy said:


> I was already having a difficult time lifting my 45# bike over all of the downed trees. I'd need a forklift to move it if it had a motor and battery.


Ok, Electric motor, fat bob trailer and a chainsaw!! :thumbsup:


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Ok, Electric motor, fat bob trailer and a chainsaw!! :thumbsup:


Maybe a fat Bob with a small hot air balloon for that occasional extra lift that I need.


----------



## efuss (Dec 15, 2011)

@wadester
that is slick! infinite gear ratio possibilities.


----------



## hardly_stuntworthy (Sep 4, 2007)

On-One 29er fatbike wheelset and a Nice red Bashring to match the bikeman sticker










A secondhand Thudbuster to test out whether it is worth the expense and to help my poor suffering back, a meaty seatpost and adds to the WTF factor for onlookers...


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

crazyjose said:


> A secondhand Thudbuster to test out whether it is worth the expense and to help my poor suffering back, a meaty seatpost and adds to the WTF factor for onlookers...


I wouldn't dream of going without my Thudbuster. I have a scrotum cover on mine, so it's mostly invisible.


----------



## No_Roads (Oct 27, 2012)

Bud, Lou, and white rim tape


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

No_Roads said:


> Bud, Lou, and white rim tape
> 
> View attachment 840654


I would say you have good taste! 
I just changed the rim tape to white on _my_ Moonlander, and Bud & Lou are on their way also!


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

White Bros. fork and I went Tubeless. Really changes the feel of the bike in a good way.


----------



## ads-bully (Feb 26, 2013)

new bags from the Bike Bag Dude here in OZ...


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

gcappy said:


> OK it's not fat yet! But I intend to haul this with my 907 190 after some minor mods including a new as fat as I can go rear tire. I am also thinking of some small amount of suspension. I don't want to add a lot of weight. I want to use this on some week or more long vacation rides next summer. I picked this sucker up on e-bay for 1/5th the cost of new and there's not a scratch on it.
> 
> View attachment 838390


Any body see the theme developing here?


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## SuitGuy (Oct 4, 2013)

Nicely done anortherncrazy.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you braddah. Just trying to do my thang without pissing off the forum gods. ha..


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

Trail tuned with Bud, Lou and LEV after picking up the new Moon for a month...
Still need orange rim tape.. or maybe some orange hue autumn camo tape..if that even exist.


----------



## SocratesDiedTrolling (Sep 15, 2012)

anvil_den said:


> View attachment 840894


Is that a pump on the side of the fork? If so, what pump is it?


----------



## singlefin (Nov 13, 2010)

SocratesDiedTrolling said:


> Is that a pump on the side of the fork? If so, what pump is it?


Looks like Leyzne mini floor pump.

If so let us know how it works I've considered one as alt to carrying a floor pump in my rig.


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

singlefin said:


> Looks like Leyzne mini floor pump.
> 
> If so let us know how it works I've considered one as alt to carrying a floor pump in my rig.


Yup its the Lezyne Micro Floor Drive HP mini pump. Another version of it comes with a gauge. My preferred pump when out riding. ~45-50 strokes to get the previous 3.8 Knards on the clownshoes from trail pressure of ~8-9psi back hard enough for the ride home on the road. But with the bigger rubbers now its probably gonna take a bit more. Big fat plunger makes pushing down easy. Unscrew and grease the inside when things squeaky or gritty after too much use.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

I picked up a few things lately. First is a set of Avid SD levers. I needed some new grips so I got some ESI Chunky's, which feel great. I also got another set of Moose Mitts, this time in their HiVis Orange. I have a set in black but a few places I ride I would feel better with the orange during hunting season.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

singlefin said:


> Looks like Leyzne mini floor pump.
> 
> If so let us know how it works I've considered one as alt to carrying a floor pump in my rig.


I love mine, it's very well made and there was some thought put into the design. As with any hand pump, it's going to take a while to pump up a Bud or Lou (or any of the lesser fat tires).


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

anvil_den said:


> Yup its the Lezyne Micro Floor Drive HP mini pump. Another version of it comes with a gauge. My preferred pump when out riding. ~45-50 strokes to get the previous 3.8 Knards on the clownshoes from trail pressure of ~8-9psi back hard enough for the ride home on the road. But with the bigger rubbers now its probably gonna take a bit more. Big fat plunger makes pushing down easy. Unscrew and grease the inside when things squeaky or gritty after too much use.


HP (high pressure) or HV (high volume)?


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

wadester said:


> HP (high pressure) or HV (high volume)?


I can only speak for myself, but I didn't see any reason to go with anything but a HV.

I would like to hear from someone using the inline gauge as to what pressures it will read down to.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

crashtestdummy said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I didn't see any reason to go with anything but a HV.
> 
> I would like to hear from someone using the inline gauge as to what pressures it will read down to.


Then you understand my question. My HV version takes about 120 strokes to get a BFL from flat to 10psi, but with the low pressure the last stroke is not much harder than the first. I'm thinking HP version would take twice that since the barrel diameter is noticeably smaller.

HV:









Lezyne's "Pen Guage" is available separately on their website and specs 120psi as the max. Not fatbike worthy.


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

HV is the way to go. This pump is a gorgeous little unit. Loving mine. Recommended here and all over for the Fat. And forget about that silly gauge. Save the 10 bux and put it towards one that will actually work for lower pressures.


----------



## Tibor (Nov 22, 2011)

my latest purchase... a pack of white cable ties... and a plastik folder... 

for building my own marsh-guard

















Price... less than 1.00€ but works GREAT!!!!


----------



## empire_builder (Apr 10, 2008)

Brilliant! Can't help but thinking how much the pre-install picture looks like a disposable diaper, though.  But then again -- that makes sense I guess!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

wadester said:


> Then you understand my question. My HV version takes about 120 strokes to get a BFL from flat to 10psi, but with the low pressure the last stroke is not much harder than the first. I'm thinking HP version would take twice that since the barrel diameter is noticeably smaller.
> 
> HV:
> 
> ...


I have an Alloy drive and a Pressure drive pump, i reckon its 700+ pumps to get a bud to rideable pressure.

That's why i soften the blow with a Co2.


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

wadester said:


> HP (high pressure) or HV (high volume)?


Mine should be the HV going by the piston diameter-- bought it a long time ago, the markings are all gone by now to verify.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

crashtestdummy said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I didn't see any reason to go with anything but a HV.
> 
> I would like to hear from someone using the inline gauge as to what pressures it will read down to.


The gauge is not graduated fine enough for low pressures, mine is in 5psi increments and that low it almost doesn't register. I have a separate low psi gauge for accurate measurements. The hv is a really nice pump, I am totally happy with mine.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice moonlander!


anvil_den said:


> Trail tuned with Bud, Lou and LEV after picking up the new Moon for a month...
> Still need orange rim tape.. or maybe some orange hue autumn camo tape..if that even exist.
> 
> View attachment 840894
> ...


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

What I would really like is a Lezyne UHV - double the piston area for half the strokes! I could deal with twice the force, since it's barely notable now. Add a 15psi gage to it and it would be fatbike gold!


----------



## Normwood (Jun 26, 2011)

crashtestdummy said:


> I'm already running a 20 tooth granny. Will a Mountain Tamer work with a MWOD?
> 
> I was already having a difficult time lifting my 45# bike over all of the downed trees. I'd need a forklift to move it if it had a motor and battery.
> 
> There always one in every crowd.


You mean smart people with solid advice?

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh yeah, new OD crank and BFL for the back of the Fatback - now it's as fat as it can get in the back, and BFL's front and rear.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

*I'm out of control..*


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks great but I thought the carbon wasn't available yet.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Bought it off the showroom floor yesterday. The bike is a monster!!


----------



## Normwood (Jun 26, 2011)

Boo!!! Apparently I can't post my little 4 second video of my Incredibell Duet through Tapatalk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

*crappy pic, but I'll post more mañana..*


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

*For my lady's bike..*


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Control is futile. Go with the flow! Nice looking machine, is it standard 1x10? Ride report?

Cheers,
Steven


anortherncrazy said:


>


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks man. Yeah, it's a 1X10. The bike is wicked light. Haven't banged it out on the trails just yet but I'm looking forward to riding it tomorrow out at Eklutna Lake(near Anchorage). Rode it home from the shop and it accelerates like crazy. I had a smile so big I could have eaten my ears..


----------



## outskirtscustoms (Jan 8, 2011)

Before you all start to Boo and hiss at me i will say that I wanted a Surly Pugsley but I can't afford to spend $1500 on a bike so this was a cheap alternative for me. I plan to mod the living hell out of it till it performs to my liking. So here is my brand new Mongoose Beast from Walmart.com.



Out of the box you should take it apart 100% and add grease to every moving part. 
Only damage out of the box was a scratch on the head tube and another on the fork.



If you are wondering it did come with a chain guard but I took that off. 

As it sits now, Redline knee-saver bars, aluminum cranks with 32 tooth chain ring as opposed to the stock 36 tooth and a more comfortable seat.


----------



## SuitGuy (Oct 4, 2013)

My first Fatty. I haven't stopped smiling.


----------



## outskirtscustoms (Jan 8, 2011)

suitguy said:


> View attachment 842141
> 
> 
> my first fatty. I haven't stopped smiling.


nice!


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

outskirtscustoms said:


> nice!


Get it dirty, and then get back to us.

Oh yeah... nice bike. Love the matching powdercoat on the rims.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

anortherncrazy said:


> I'm out of control..


In a good way!


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

SuitGuy said:


> View attachment 842141
> 
> 
> My first Fatty. I haven't stopped smiling.


My favorite stock Pugs color combo of all time!


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

Time to pass my ill-fitting Lake MXZ302s onto someone with smaller feet. The Wolvhammers are so much roomier particularly in the toe box even with my heaviest sock over a liner sock.


----------



## blades2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

*new brakes, pedals and grips*

New brakes, grips and pedals and I've managed to drop the weight of by bike to 30# which means I can stop spending money on it.... yer right!


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

WO dude!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Love these..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

People in warmer climates need hydration, us in the north need whisky!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

been upgrading my drivertrain lately. found a good deal on these older Candy Ti pedals so I went from eggbeaters to candys.
currently waiting for my xx1 fat bike cranks to show up from bikeman


----------



## lumpsum (May 2, 2005)

Just had to have a fatbike for the coming winter, Norwegian original of the BD bikes, Diamant Mammut.


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

Not yet at home, not yet payed even, but one of then is growing for me. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151708134638341.1073741857.234667743340&type=1


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks burly. Any website for them?

Steven



Murphy1976 said:


> Not yet at home, not yet payed even, but one of then is growing for me.
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151708134638341.1073741857.234667743340&type=1


----------



## Normwood (Jun 26, 2011)

Tummy warmer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

Duratec
And fatbikes they sell exclusively through this chanel: ?Snowdoor? « Jan Kopka ? Extrémní biker
(Jan Kopka is 2007 winner of long Iditarod and some other races.)



shoo said:


> Looks burly. Any website for them?
> 
> Steven


----------



## Wide_Open (Sep 21, 2011)

This. And some XT brakes for this.
And placed an order for the Carbondales, but they won't be in for a month.

After three consecutive years of changing fat bikes, I think my wife would appreciate me keeping this one a little longer. I think I probably will.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Picked up some Dogwood Pogies shown here on my son's Strider lol.


----------



## cwcheung (Jan 30, 2012)

XTR M987

F:190g (uncut 1000mm hose), R:206g (uncut 1700mm hose).


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Beach towel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Yup.









--Lars


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

anortherncrazy said:


> Beach towel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since this is the fat bike purchase thread, I assume that this is a fat towel. How is the flotation with it? Does it work with an offset wheel. Is this available on the market, or just another prototype teaser? And most importantly, are you using it tubeless?


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

anortherncrazy said:


> Beach towel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

crashtestdummy said:


> Since this is the fat bike purchase thread, I assume that this is a fat towel. How is the flotation with it? Does it work with an offset wheel. Is this available on the market, or just another prototype teaser? And most importantly, are you using it tubeless?


Hahhahahhaha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Murphy1976 said:


> anortherncrazy said:
> 
> 
> > Beach towel
> ...


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

Finally finished up my Pugsley... 135mm dyno wheel mounted, equipped with Dillinger and Darryl.








Plus Wolvhammers and a Lazer Dissent to manage the cold.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Black 'n Blue Beauty is now rolling with Surly Nates and Ergon grips.
Anodized blue bolts on the way.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

*Fat Fenders (MOD)*

I have been researching and emailing trying to find out who has fenders for fat bikes. I found out there are only a few. None are fat enough so I decided to buy a cheap pair and do my thing on them. Black for me and White for my wife.


----------



## Chader09 (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks great. What did you use for the fasteners?


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

^^^pro! Good work


"You're like a Ferrari engine driving a dump truck"


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Chader09 said:


> Looks great. What did you use for the fasteners?


Automotive fasteners. They are just press in plastic rivets.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

That is some great fab, man!


----------



## richie64 (May 24, 2013)

Got my new Pugsley and changed out the rim tape and a new FSA 80mm stem plus a new handle bar the original one was bent. Got a pair of Planet Bike shoe covers for the cold but today I tagged a rock and tore a hole in one already.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks nice. What does the lettering spell out on the rim tape? I can't quit make it out.


----------



## BeechnutLK (Nov 9, 2013)

First post. New to thread. Love reading all the great info on fat bikes. Thanks!


----------



## Darkstar3.14 (Oct 30, 2013)

1X10 sram with Wolf tooth chain ring. type 2 Sram X7 because its cheaper and lighter then X9 der, 1070 cassette and 1071 chain. Best Shifting set up I've had yet.


----------



## puchcobra (Nov 6, 2013)

Oops


----------



## puchcobra (Nov 6, 2013)

Settertude said:


> Black 'n Blue Beauty is now rolling with Surly Nates and Ergon grips.
> Anodized blue bolts on the way.
> View attachment 845445


I really like that frame, what is it called and where did you buy it?


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

I'll take some more pics.
Its a Kona Wo. Their first fat bike and it just came out. Pretty sure I bought the first one in New England. Many of the pictures on the inter web show a pro to-type frame. This is not that frame, but rather the final that was distributed. Its all aluminum and Kona's own. I like it a lot. It feels and handles like a mountain bike.


----------



## puchcobra (Nov 6, 2013)

Ok thanks I really want one, so if I call the dealer and order one it will look like that frame?


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes--I would imagine it should.
I would test ride some fat bikes first--if possible. Searching is half the fun.



puchcobra said:


> Ok thanks I really want one, so if I call the dealer and order one it will look like that frame?


----------



## puchcobra (Nov 6, 2013)

I just hung up it should be here Saturday!


----------



## SquatchFatbikes (Nov 9, 2013)

*Squatch.*


----------



## richie64 (May 24, 2013)

gcappy said:


> Looks nice. What does the lettering spell out on the rim tape? I can't quit make it out.


It spells out Bikes-N-Boards the name of our Mom & Pop LBS.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Very happy with this fender so far. Just under 24 dollars delivered to my house, seems plenty wide enough and well designed. Haven't ridden with it yet though. Gonna order the front tonight.


----------



## SuitGuy (Oct 4, 2013)

Lighting is not over rated.


----------



## maelstromwbc (Dec 14, 2012)

45NRTH Pogies


----------



## SuitGuy (Oct 4, 2013)

maelstromwb, I'm anxious for a review after a really cold day. They look great.


----------



## WhyMe (Aug 9, 2013)

How do you like the Corbafist Maelstrombc? They look like a great product. I'm waiting for mine to arrive.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maelstromwbc (Dec 14, 2012)

I rode back from the shop and it was *maybe* in the 30s out and was just wearing my normal gloves underneath with all the vents undone. My hands were toasty but were not sweaty. Unlike riding with gloves, you just don't feel anything. No wind, no unpleasant chill. It was only about a 30 minute ride though. It was also dark. The sun plays a big role in how *hot* it is outside in Colorado since it's so dry.

I had read that many people said the insulated Dogwoods were too hot for Colorado, but I'm hoping the vents on these will take care of that.

The only thing I didn't like at first were the little pockets inside for snacks and stuff. The one on the top is very easy to slide your hands into if you guide the top of your hand into the pogies. You gotta put your hand in the middle of the Pogies to keep your fingers from getting in the pocket. It's hard to explain, but it was easy enough to figure out how to get around it after putting my hands in/out along the ride home.

Also, the vents have internal zippers, which is cool. But, if you run without gloves inside, the zippers would probably annoy your hands because the zipper pulls rest right on your hands. I didn't feel them at all wearing my mountain bike gloves.

I will probably try and find some very thin gloves to wear with these. Just enough gloves to keep blisters from happening.

It looks like the Front Range is going to get some snow on Sunday, so I might be able to post a frosty review.


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

Shoe horn, because even with that orange tab its still hard to get my foot into my Wolvhammers without collapsing the back of the inner boot.


----------



## Mr.Snakebite (Aug 13, 2013)

Bought a shorter stem (70mm/7*) and a Bud for the front end of the Pugs.
And a topcap about big breakfast... haha!


----------



## GISdork (Aug 28, 2012)

Some new Watson Cycles ti bars










a 30 tooth narrow wide chain ring










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I have been wanting to try the RF NW ring soo bad on my Nimble, but know I don't have the legs for it on my fatty. Uphill in 6" of wet snow on a 30 ring would kill me.....and my momentum.


----------



## bikerjohnny (Mar 25, 2011)

I bought boots for a future fatbikes purchase. I am going into analysis paralysis on which bike to purchase. I did need something warmer for commuting so I bought WÖLVHAMMER boots knowing a new fatbikes is in my immediate future.


----------



## maelstromwbc (Dec 14, 2012)

bikerjohnny said:


> I bought boots for a future fatbikes purchase. I am going into analysis paralysis on which bike to purchase. I did need something warmer for commuting so I bought WÖLVHAMMER boots knowing a new fatbikes is in my immediate future.
> View attachment 847329


How are those on the ankles? I've been decided to buy these or the Fastercats, but since I have booties for my Specialized Rimes, I'm thinking that there's too much overlap and I should go with Wolvhammers. Decisions... decisions...


----------



## Tahoefatty (Oct 24, 2013)

*New 9 zero 7*

My new 9 zero 7 190 large McGrath build


----------



## Normwood (Jun 26, 2011)

bikerjohnny said:


> I bought boots for a future fatbikes purchase. I am going into analysis paralysis on which bike to purchase. I did need something warmer for commuting so I bought WÖLVHAMMER boots knowing a new fatbikes is in my immediate future.
> View attachment 847329


I also bit the bullet on a pair of Wolvhammers yesterday. Installed cleats this morning.

Very comfortable. Can't wait foe the snow to fly.

Steve


----------



## bikerjohnny (Mar 25, 2011)

They were very comfortable in the shop. I plan to wear them around the house and on my trainer in the garage before I get them dirty. I'm sure they will be fine as the lower portion snugs up like a ski boot. I couldn't get the FasterKatts in my size and I already have heavy shoe covers for fall. When I ride to work it's 17 miles so I figured between that and fatbiking in the winter they would be best. As long as they keep the feet warm I will be happy and they don't feel heavy like winter boots either.


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

*Diet plan for some Graceful Fat Sheebas*

I actually bought these at the end of last season but I'm just getting around to trimming the fat. 9oz off of the rim. Doesn't sound like much but between the two, that's over a pound off of the bike.


making holes by bikecycology, on Flickr


all done by bikecycology, on Flickr


----------



## Rednblackbike (Apr 8, 2012)

Love the features in these things! 2 zippered vents, 2 internal pockets, 400g permaloft insulation, windproof outer....The list goes on and on. My hands (and shifters) will be happy about these


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

Tell me you didn't just get one pair? How much are they for the taken? Sweet add to my kit!


----------



## Rednblackbike (Apr 8, 2012)

bikecycology said:


> Tell me you didn't just get one pair? How much are they for the taken? Sweet add to my kit!


Nop, we got a pile of 'em here at the shop. They are $125 for the pair.


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

After weeks of trying to manipulate my camera in and out of the rear pocket of my jersey, I finally got myself a new Revelate Camera Bag (aka: Gas Tank). 

Looking forward to trying out on a ride tomorrow.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

I've got to look into that, looks like a great idea.


----------



## ToastR (Sep 21, 2005)

*Reflective tape*

I got some reflective tape for Kermit so he and I don't get run over. Can't decide whether to go blue or green for the cutouts on both wheels.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

This...


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks very clean! Nice work.


bdundee said:


> This...


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

bikerjohnny said:


> I bought boots for a future fatbikes purchase. I am going into analysis paralysis on which bike to purchase. I did need something warmer for commuting so I bought WÖLVHAMMER boots knowing a new fatbikes is in my immediate future.
> View attachment 847329


I don't get it. My LBS showed me these, but for fatbike platform pedals I just don't get why my Sorels won't work for riding? I've been winter-recreating for a long time now but just don't understand why helmets/gloves/boots should be any different for winter riding than I'm used to for winter sonwshoeing/hiking/skiing etc...? I have Asolo NNN BC boots if for some reason either pair of my Sorels isn't up to the task, but seriously? Fatbiking-specific boots? Please explain... I mean, I get pogies even though I've never used them, but boots? Not trying to be a retro-dick, for-real curious...


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

SPD-compabiliy I guess...


----------



## efuss (Dec 15, 2011)

@bikefat 
Your Sorels, Asolos, etc will definitely work on platform pedals. I think sometimes folks "need" to make a purchase, in order to motivate themselves to get out in the cold weather, i.e. "I just spent $200 for these boots, I have to go out and use them".
Just using the boots as an example, not judging. 
One of the things I like about cycling is that it really doesn't require a lot of specialized gear, if you don't want it to. For winter fat biking, I wear hiking boots on my commute, and for serious snow, I wear a pair of Boggs insulated rubber boots. My gloves are elk hide choppers ( wool liner leather mitts). I wear the same helmet for downhill skiing, cycling, and the occasional longboard outing.
That said, if you want newer, better, special stuff, go for it.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

That is a beautiful bike!



Tahoefatty said:


> My new 9 zero 7 190 large McGrath build


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

bikefat said:


> I don't get it. My LBS showed me these, but for fatbike platform pedals I just don't get why my Sorels won't work for riding? I've been winter-recreating for a long time now but just don't understand why helmets/gloves/boots should be any different for winter riding than I'm used to for winter sonwshoeing/hiking/skiing etc...? I have Asolo NNN BC boots if for some reason either pair of my Sorels isn't up to the task, but seriously? Fatbiking-specific boots? Please explain... I mean, I get pogies even though I've never used them, but boots? Not trying to be a retro-dick, for-real curious...


These are SPD boots. Not at all like non-bike boots.

--Lars


----------



## DSTONGE (Jul 8, 2008)

What size hoes are they? Make and model of bit please? Thinking of operating myself.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

DSTONGE said:


> What size hoes are they?...


Quoted for humor :lol:


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

DSTONGE said:


> What size hoes are they? Make and model of bit please? Thinking of operating myself.


not sure what you are referring to. If it is my rims. Vicious Cycles Graceful Fat Sheebas, 1.5" holes drilled with a Lenox hole saw. Do it!


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

bikefat said:


> I don't get it. My LBS showed me these, but for fatbike platform pedals I just don't get why my Sorels won't work for riding? I've been winter-recreating for a long time now but just don't understand why helmets/gloves/boots should be any different for winter riding than I'm used to for winter sonwshoeing/hiking/skiing etc...? I have Asolo NNN BC boots if for some reason either pair of my Sorels isn't up to the task, but seriously? Fatbiking-specific boots? Please explain... I mean, I get pogies even though I've never used them, but boots? Not trying to be a retro-dick, for-real curious...


Your Sorels on platforms should be just fine. 3 years ago I picked up a pair of Northwave Artic SPD winter cycling shoes, and I'll be using them whenever I can this winter. They are narrower than my Sorels, which means a lower Q-factor. I'm not someone usually affected much by wider Q, but I've discovered something interesting lately. First of all, last year I had a total hip replacement after crashing. The surgeon mentioned that both my hips had some osteoarthritis in them, but the new (left) one will now be a non-issue.

This year, I have noticed a slight amount of discomfort in my 55 year-old old (right) hip while on my fat bike, and I'm pretty sure it's due to the wider Q-factor. Now, I have long legs, and I believe that cyclist with shorter legs are probably affected more by wider Q, because of a more acute angle from the hip to the foot while on the bike. This isn't to say that you or anyone else will experience this, but I thought I would just add it to offer my own on-going experience.


----------



## bikerjohnny (Mar 25, 2011)

bikefat said:


> I don't get it. My LBS showed me these, but for fatbike platform pedals I just don't get why my Sorels won't work for riding? I've been winter-recreating for a long time now but just don't understand why helmets/gloves/boots should be any different for winter riding than I'm used to for winter sonwshoeing/hiking/skiing etc...? I have Asolo NNN BC boots if for some reason either pair of my Sorels isn't up to the task, but seriously? Fatbiking-specific boots? Please explain... I mean, I get pogies even though I've never used them, but boots? Not trying to be a retro-dick, for-real curious...


I used to have a pair of Columbia boots I rode in for commuting on my cross check but I really missed my clip less peddles.
These are expensive and a quarter of the weight of my winter boots. Crazy comfortable and I can put my cleats on them. If I was going back to platform peddles I wouldn't have purchased them. Plus biking is my only hobby (obsession) so I treated myself to an early Christmas.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

The new Thule wheel tray's. This is with Bud and Lou on Clownshoes. There is room for an even bigger tire.


----------



## Normwood (Jun 26, 2011)

EC70 Carbon bar. 298 grams for the stocker down to 158.

Almost 1/3 of a pound reduction.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

efuss said:


> @bikefat
> Your Sorels, Asolos, etc will definitely work on platform pedals. I think sometimes folks "need" to make a purchase, in order to motivate themselves to get out in the cold weather, i.e. "I just spent $200 for these boots, I have to go out and use them".


I have no idea about how hiking boots are made to resist cold, but the Wolvhammers are very warm. Really nice boots, and SPD compatible. They have a cheaper version now for platforms. I used my Wolfhamemrs last year on platforms -- they work great.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Some V-8s! so far I love em!


----------



## f00g (May 10, 2011)

*New Poggies, the first one took 3 weeks to make, the second 3 days. *









Hope to get out and test them today. it's a balmy 19 degrees F. out.


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

A BFL, some duct tape and ≈4 meters of red satin strip


----------



## drmayer (Apr 19, 2007)

First fat bike. Will 32x34 gearing be low enough for snow biking? Would like to keep it a 1x, thinking of a 30t chainring or 36t cassette.


----------



## dudeist (Apr 3, 2013)

36 Tooth Cog for Mountain Bike Cassette 36T Sprocket | eBay
Also 38 & 41 tooth cogs available


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

dudeist said:


> 36 Tooth Cog for Mountain Bike Cassette 36T Sprocket | eBay
> Also 38 & 41 tooth cogs available


I looked at those, but thought this was more versatile (for a dinglespeed) from Pinion Bikes (maker of the gearbox)

It takes a normal front chainring










Pinion Spider Hinterrad - Pinion-Bikes.com


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

First ride with Moose Mitts today. I like em!


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

First wee bit of snow. Not a single slip of the Nates. Even down hill tight single track.


----------



## chilled_kroete (Jul 17, 2008)

A friend of mine offered me his Gravity Dropper for a nice price. After a testride, I was sold...and so was the post.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Dillingers


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

Carver carbon coming.


"You're like a Ferrari engine driving a dump truck"


----------



## Sean Duggan (Sep 4, 2013)

*Pug's latest changes*

And I know it's filthy.. hey you have to ride the new bits right?

Carver fork - wow so light and being centered I don't feel that distracting side pull you get under hard braking with the offset fork

Wheels now HRD's surly front hub, Hope rear, setup tubeless. A world of better from the old marge rims.

KS Dropper post - still getting the hang of it but all the cool kids have them so I had to have it.

How I just need some better lighter cranks. Everything else is near perfect, 1x10 sram, Hope brakes, folding Knards, Easton bars, Thomson stem.


----------



## dvo1 (May 28, 2006)

New wheels need new tires.


----------



## Jstews (Oct 29, 2011)

^Sweet. First impressions? Looking forward to seeing more of these mounted up. I'm either going with those or the Vee snowshoes for this winter.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Sean Duggan said:


> I just need some better lighter cranks.
> View attachment 850084


I love it when you surly boys talk about getting lighter cranks!


----------



## Mamba29er (Aug 30, 2011)

Vegard said:


> View attachment 849858
> 
> 
> Dillingers


This pic is a like a Glamour Shots for fat bikes. Me likey.


----------



## Sean Duggan (Sep 4, 2013)

Me too 



OFFcourse said:


> I love it when you surly boys talk about getting lighter cranks!


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Sean Duggan said:


> Carver fork - wow so light and being centered I don't feel that distracting side pull you get under hard braking with the offset fork


I don't doubt you felt something with your other fork but it wasn't because of the offset. The tire and rim are in exactly the same place relative to your steering axis on both forks and that is dead center. And if you think about it your brake rotor and caliper are further to the side with the "centered" fork so if one was going to pull from braking that would be the one.


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah. It wasn't the offset pulling you, it was the flex in the fork. My centered moonie fork would pull me violently to the left when riding hard. I actually managed to get used to it somehow. But the carver fork should alleviate the symptoms. 


"You're like a Ferrari engine driving a dump truck"


----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

*White Industries SnoWhites*

I replaced my Mukluk 2 fronts and Mukluk 3 rears with polished SnoWhites. Lighter, look better and quicker response.


----------



## Cageracer (Aug 26, 2013)

Collecting parts for an imminent build.

XTR, carbon bits, some ti bling...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Schott said:


> Yeah. It wasn't the offset pulling you, it was the flex in the fork. My centered moonie fork would pull me violently to the left when riding hard.


I tried 5 different forks on a paved surface where the squirm problem manifests itself more prominently under brakes.

The greatest pull was on the 135mm forks, more on the symmetrical and less so on the 135mm offset, but much less on the 100mm forks.

Of the 3 100mm forks I tried the shortest gave the least squirm.

The conclusion I came to is that it is not really a problem with the fork but that front axles are inadequate for the job, and that fatbikes really need through axles to turn the fork/wheel into a more braced unit. A certain amount of give in a fork is desirable, and to stiffen it up to make up for the inadequacies of the axle would make it quite unpleasant IMO.

Higher tyre pressures reduce the problem and worth trying if you are going to ride a long distance on hard surfaces.

That of course is my opinion based on my perception of feel and not a scientific test.


----------



## rmb (Feb 9, 2004)

29+ wheelset, hope hubs and polished rabbit holes to go with the polished umas.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

*Gears!*

Just bought and installed a geared set-up for my Pug:

30T Race Face narrow / wide ring

XT 10-speed cassette

XT 10-speed rear derailleur

Zee rear shifter

I'm digging that 36T range thus far.

Here's a geared pic from today, and a single speed pic from yesterday.


----------



## rmb (Feb 9, 2004)

MiniTrail said:


> ^ beautiful :thumbsup:


Thanks, real happy with the set up; Cycle Haven hooked it up with polished rims, blue Hopes, silver spokes and blue nipples.


----------



## wyoracerX (Jul 25, 2009)

New crank arms came today, just waiting on the direct mount chainring to arrive.


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow, I've had to go down 4 days to find this thread. Let's get to spending money and support the fat economy!

Here's my latest purchases.

Going to switch my Moonlander from a 23/36 chainring set, to a 20/33. That wall is going to be conquered!









New cockpit. I purchased the Thompson stem, but the Answer carbon bars were a raffle win at a recent local trail opening.









And finally, some Bar Mitts. This Saturday's high in Manitowoc, WI for Global Fat Bike Day is supposed to be 13 degrees F, so I think I got these just in time!


----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

*King Flask*


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

stjymee said:


> View attachment 853544


Isn't it too small? This one should be used also instead of fender:

__
https://flic.kr/p/2


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

A friend of mine just put a Carver fork on his Mukluk! I'm thinking it will go just dandy on the Kona Wo. In the bucket for later.
Installed the XO shifters on the Easton ML Carbon and my favorite levers. My old Alteks.
X7 rear D is on the way, but for now the old 9.0 is working.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

First snow riding. Not much but enough to wet the appetite.


----------



## mrgould (Mar 14, 2008)

stjymee said:


> I replaced my Mukluk 2 fronts and Mukluk 3 rears with polished SnoWhites. Lighter, look better and quicker response.
> View attachment 850452
> View attachment 850453


I very much like how the clear, polished sets against the dark.
The SnoWhite hubs really want me build another set of wheels.
They look super sexy.

Are these standard rims? Anodized brown?
Please post some more pictures.


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

Just installed a salsa rack, planning on doing some bikepacking, and new brake pads.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

And..the LBS should have my Lake 303-X's in today!
Really need 'em.


So--why no Kona Wo love?


----------



## c0nsumer (Mar 17, 2008)

On-One Floaters for a Mukluk 2. Writeup here: https://nuxx.net/blog/2013/12/09/on-one-floater-traction-for-days/


----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

If I had the big one, I would have to get a better helmet.


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Two new items I'll be putting to the test tomorrow. First is a new chainring set on my Moonlander's Mr. Whirly chankset, switching from the stock 22/36 to a 20/33. That should help me get up some of those snow-covered walls.









The second addition is a Stanley One-Handed thermos, designed to fit in a standard water bottle cage.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

I bought the Obese Mistress a new Phat Rack. I don't normally like bolt on racks, but I decided to make an exception for her. We are both happy with the results.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Murphy1976 said:


> Isn't it too small? This one should be used also instead of fender:
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2


Tell me where to get it!!!!!!

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## cracker7213 (Jun 17, 2011)

*A New Bike!*

First Fatty for me after wanting one for so long, its finally here. 
Specs:
Pugs Frame
Clown Shoe and Rolling Daryl, Bud and Nate
Alfine Hub, Answer Carbon Bar (Bling)
Brooks Flyer
Thomson Stuff
Shimano Pedals
Race Face Atlas cranks
Repurposed Jannd rack and Surly Frame bag


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Replaced the xx1 brakes on my Beargrease with some real brakes :thumbsup:


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm getting my wheels rebuilt with Rolling Darryls and I'm getting a Nate up front.


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

Rcksqrl said:


> Tell me where to get it!!!!!!


King Cage Updates Cargo Cage with Ti, adds Steel Toe Cages, and shows off a Mud Flask
"So&#8230;show some demand."


----------



## cwcheung (Jan 30, 2012)

*Sarma Naran 80 Carbon Rim*


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

*THAT is Christmas*















Not me pictured there. This is designer and the only one authorized distributor of Duratec fatties.
?Snowdoor? « Jan Kopka ? Extrémní biker
Bra?ny beznosi?ové « Jan Kopka ? Extrémní biker


----------



## maddslacker (Mar 13, 2009)

1UP roof rack

1Up Roof Rack - Imgur


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

Here's the Rolling Darryl's with orange rim strips. Also bought a Nate for up front.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Rock dude said:


> Replaced the xx1 brakes on my Beargrease with some real brakes :thumbsup:


You will love your hope brakes. They are truly art....can't believe people buy anything other than hope brakes.


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

jonshonda said:


> You will love your hope brakes. They are truly art....can't believe people buy anything other than hope brakes.


The same with Bugatti Veyron.

Even so I'll keep my BB7 on fatbike and also my Skoda.


----------



## AZmuchacho (Nov 14, 2013)

Rock dude said:


> Replaced the xx1 brakes on my Beargrease with some real brakes :thumbsup:


in your photo bucket stream, what is the bike rack you have on your FJ?


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

AZmuchacho said:


> in your photo bucket stream, what is the bike rack you have on your FJ?


That's a 1upUSA rack!


----------



## P7HVN (Apr 24, 2008)

Local Craigslist Surly front-end, put on my SS 29r...


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Murphy1976 said:


> The same with Bugatti Veyron.


Yeah, but these can be had for Corvette prices!!



Murphy1976 said:


> Even so I'll keep my BB7 on fatbike and also ma Skoda.


Not knocking BB7 at all...have them on my fatty. But these are in a league of their own.


----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

mrgould said:


> I very much like how the clear, polished sets against the dark.
> The SnoWhite hubs really want me build another set of wheels.
> They look super sexy.
> 
> ...


They are Rolling D's, Nates in Rear, Larrys in the front, Anno Bronze. Once it clean again, I will post some more wheel porn.


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

Here's the pics.



















Just got back from a 3 hour ride and I'm loving the wider rims. I'm going to get a Nate for the rear soon.


----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

*Whiskey Parts Co Carbon Handlebar*

Stopped in today at the LBS _Black Tire Bikes_ and asked about carbon for my chilled digits. He happened






to have Whiskey Parts Co carbon handle bar. Looks good, did not snap when I fell and warm fingers.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

^^^^^ really like the whiskey bars but they are hard to get here in the uk. So ended up with Thomson carbon ones instead, not a bad substitute!


----------



## wyoracerX (Jul 25, 2009)

New wheels


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

By the way folks--the Lake 303 boots are great! Like slippers without a single hot spot and they are warm and toasty. Money well spent.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice looking wheels. Build impressions? Very much looking forward to a ride report.



wyoracerX said:


> New wheels


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

They look awesome, enjoy! Love to hear some feedback on them after you have put some miles on them.



wyoracerX said:


> New wheels


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Hed wheels, Hope rear hub, Salsa front, 45 North Studded Dillingers and XX1 cassette.
I just took over 3lbs off my Beargrese.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

I like these also, very nice! Share an update after some miles please?


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

There are some big money hustlers in this thread. There are gonna be some very nice fb's tearing up all sorts of terrain.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

My christmas pressie to my Fatty is this frame bag from Wildcatgear


----------



## Mplsfatty (Nov 16, 2012)

all city gonzo saddle. gotta keep it matching.


----------



## FrY10cK (Oct 14, 2011)

Rock dude said:


> Hed wheels, Hope rear hub, Salsa front, 45 North Studded Dillingers and XX1 cassette.
> I just took over 3lbs off my Beargrese.


What spokes?


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

This is one of the sharpest fatties I've seen!
Good job.



c0nsumer said:


> On-One Floaters for a Mukluk 2. Writeup here: https://nuxx.net/blog/2013/12/09/on-one-floater-traction-for-days/


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is my new Trek Farley.

I've upgraded the bars to carbon and switched to grip shift


----------



## Mplsfatty (Nov 16, 2012)

oh boy, i sure have some nice goodies on the way. bling.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

lefty n darryl.
just a quick run to the end of the street, gazzaloddi on it now since I don't have a "proper" fat tire for it yet but couldn't resist trying it.


----------



## simonj (Apr 8, 2012)

my first fat bike - or any mountain bike for that matter.

'14 Norco Bigfoot










Plans - 
Dillingers
New seat post (need more setback)
90mm stem (80 on there now)


----------



## Tahoefatty (Oct 24, 2013)

*Fenders*

My new custom home made fenders.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Tahoefatty said:


> My new custom home made fenders.


Very nice. Specs please.


----------



## Tahoefatty (Oct 24, 2013)

gcappy said:


> Very nice. Specs please.


 I used .098 polycarbonate cut to shape used a heat gun to bend . aluminum upright mounts on the rear using factory frame mounts. Front was simple used water bottle mount and made a wrap around upper mount out of the polycarbonate. Paint to match.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Tahoefatty said:


> I used .098 polycarbonate cut to shape used a heat gun to bend . aluminum upright mounts on the rear using factory frame mounts. Front was simple used water bottle mount and made a wrap around upper mount out of the polycarbonate. Paint to match.


Thanks. Where did you purchase the poly?


----------



## Tahoefatty (Oct 24, 2013)

gcappy said:


> Thanks. Where did you purchase the poly?


 I found it on ebay. I started with a 24"x16" sheet the .098 is just under 1/8" thick. I think that 3/16" or 1/8" would also work depending on if you care about the weight. I don't. I used a angle grinder with a cut off wheel to cut it, clamping a straight edge to it to keep the lines true. The aluminum is a flat stock 1/2" x 3/16" I bent it to make all the mounts and used stainless fasteners. You can get the paint at any hobby shop just make sure you get the paint for the clear lexan / poly bodies. Paint only the under side that way the top looks super clean. I'm going to add one more coat on the under side, black, to give it more contrast. It will be black on the bottom and the green will still show through on top. Be careful when heating the material with the heat gun, I got one spot to hot and it bubbled just a little and then didn't get another spot hot enough and it fractured it but not enough to hurt it. Also be sure to keep the protective coating on both sides while working with the material so that it doesn't scratch and before painting only remove the side you are painting, underside, then take off the upper side when paint dries. If you have ever done RC cars its the same procedure. Have fun !


----------



## kbutler1 (Mar 14, 2012)

*Merry Christmas to me!*

Went bigger by addind Rolling Darryl rims along with good ol' Bud and Lou. Added Orange Tie Dye Duck Tape to finish the look.

Swapped my "old" HD's to my girlfriends bike and gave her the Hello Kitty treatment.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Tahoefatty said:


> I found it on ebay. I started with a 24"x16" sheet the .098 is just under 1/8" thick. I think that 3/16" or 1/8" would also work depending on if you care about the weight. I don't. I used a angle grinder with a cut off wheel to cut it, clamping a straight edge to it to keep the lines true. The aluminum is a flat stock 1/2" x 3/16" I bent it to make all the mounts and used stainless fasteners. You can get the paint at any hobby shop just make sure you get the paint for the clear lexan / poly bodies. Paint only the under side that way the top looks super clean. I'm going to add one more coat on the under side, black, to give it more contrast. It will be black on the bottom and the green will still show through on top. Be careful when heating the material with the heat gun, I got one spot to hot and it bubbled just a little and then didn't get another spot hot enough and it fractured it but not enough to hurt it. Also be sure to keep the protective coating on both sides while working with the material so that it doesn't scratch and before painting only remove the side you are painting, underside, then take off the upper side when paint dries. If you have ever done RC cars its the same procedure. Have fun !


Thanks! I would rep you for a great project but My rep's are locked out.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

How are the studded Dillinger's working out? Did you reverse the rear tire?
I got a set but haven't been able to use them yet. I hit ice and cracked one of my ribs on the last ride.



Way2ManyBikes said:


> Here is my new Trek Farley.
> 
> I've upgraded the bars to carbon and switched to grip shift


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

I might have been the only one riding today as the entire trail was solid ice. I converted then to tubeless using 3 wraps of gorilla tape and 4 cups of Stan's and they worked incredible. I lowered the rear to 5lbs and the front to 6 1/2 and I climbed everything. I got off the bike once and had to get back on because I couldn't walk up the grade.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kbutler1 (Mar 14, 2012)

Just got a Taz 1200 for some night riding action


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

New Hope brakes, HED Carbon wheelset with studded Dillinger's.
I think I'm done. Right at 25lbs with a full flask.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Dude...u are my hero. Tell me about those wheels.


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

Settertude said:


> Dude...u are my hero. Tell me about those wheels.


[email protected]#$&*g E-X-P-E-N-S-I-V-E !! !! !! !! 

Thats as much as I need to know :cryin:

But I'm still not jealous . . . . . . honest :thumbsup:


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Just ordered mine and going with a set of i9 hubs. Just torn on the hub color should I do black or green hubs.


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Just ordered mine and going with a set of i9 hubs. Just torn on the hub color should I do black or green hubs.


Green hubs , black spokes , green nipples (coloured brass if you care about corrosion . I don't so alloy for me  )

Then a lovely set of team green Hope brakes with disks to match 

Fat Biker


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

*putting the Necro on a diet*

Tioga Spyder saddle

Race Face Next-SL bb and direct mount 28t ring


Goodies for the Necromancer by bikecycology, on Flickr


----------



## Cartski (Mar 27, 2013)

ozzybmx said:


> I have an Alloy drive and a Pressure drive pump, i reckon its 700+ pumps to get a bud to rideable pressure.
> 
> That's why i soften the blow with a Co2.


The last couple of severe cold days in Winterpeg I've deliberately played with this pump outdoors. Not great, but solvable problems. The first is the lack of grease in the tube, so the pressure doesn't build in the Lou quick enough before it finds and exit. Way more than 100 strokes, until I fixed that. The second is the little air release button on the gold attachment - it's plastic and it gets skewed and jammed. And it's not needed at all for Presta (might be useful for Schraeder, but risky). Third is the gauge itself which is utterly useless at these low pressures - hence a heavy gauge needs to be packed for awhile until a feel for the tire pressure develops. Forth is the aluminium - although that's much preferred (really, mandatory) over breakable plastic parts, it is metal and will freeze vapour barriered fingers in a jiffy. Perhaps heat shrink covering? Fifth while the tube length and foot brace are good, this wrapping business is finicky at best in the cold, and getting the thing back on the bike clips is ridiculous. So a cover bag and space in a frame bag are necessary. Anyhow, if Lezyne is listening, they'er on the right track, but not there yet for Fat Bikes, IMO.

P.s. - I have no idea about C02 in the super cold -40 etc range. Seen to many roadies mess it up for my liking, although for a flat it may save lot of effort.

P.p.s. After writing this, I ended up taking the pump apart and cleaning all the threads, greasing them, and the plunger. Now even the spinning knob properly works and the pressure is even better. Then I took an old road tube, cut it to length, sprayed the barrel with hairspray, and made a turtleneck sweater for the pump. Then another small piece of inner tube from a tubular road tire for the hose end. That should stop the skin freezing and keep some of the dirt off.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

nice


----------



## maelstromwbc (Dec 14, 2012)

Brooks Cambium and PDW fenders.


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

Arrived in the mail from amazon.com today.


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

kris7047th said:


> Arrived in the mail from amazon.com today.
> 
> View attachment 859012


Jury's still out on these for me . Loving the large flat platform for non SPD's but hating the extra mud/ice clogging factor of the extra cage .

Looking for some ride reports before I pull the trigger 

On paper and in principle these look the business 

Fat Biker


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

Fat Biker said:


> Jury's still out on these for me . Loving the large flat platform for non SPD's but hating the extra mud/ice clogging factor of the extra cage .
> 
> Looking for some ride reports before I pull the trigger
> 
> ...


I also ordered a pair of Fyxation Gates Slim in green ..









I ordered the Pugsley in *apathetic black* I want it not to look so apathetic and have lime green bottle cages coming and the pedals to make the bike *pop* a little against the black.


----------



## kbutler1 (Mar 14, 2012)

kris7047th said:


> Arrived in the mail from amazon.com today.
> 
> View attachment 859012


I use the Shimano PD-M424 during the summer time. Haven't had any issues with the cage catching any extra mud or inhibiting my ride in any way. I don't use them in the winter as I prefer jsut a regluar platform pedal.


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

kbutler1 said:


> I use the Shimano PD-M424 during the summer time. Haven't had any issues with the cage catching any extra mud or inhibiting my ride in any way. I don't use them in the winter as I prefer jsut a regluar platform pedal.


I am new to this (haven't received the Pugs yet .. sometime before the 10th of this month) so this is why I troll these types of threads to learn. I bought a REI Madrona 29'er last March and kept the stock pedals on it.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

X01/Wolftooth drivetrain. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Swapping to a single ring.


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Got these coming!

TOUNDRA MID WP - Winter - Footwear - Hiking - Salomon Usa


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

*Fatback*

Fatback


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I picked up a chain catcher like this one...


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

My new Salsa Carbon Beargrease.

sent from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

New C-17s seat from Brooks and a nice Thomson Elite seat post.

--Lars


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Lars, how are you finding the new brooks saddle, i love the look of them. Need to go and try them when the cycle show arrive in London in Feb.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Top- Point 1 90mm stem(119g) and pedals(288g) Bottom- Wolftooth long sleeve shirt and red ano 10mm bolts to go with the red ano chainring from them I already own. Small companies, all USA made. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

Custom made 33t dinglespeed chainrings, the other one is a spare.

The first ring attaches to the Surly crank with five bolts at 58 mm BCD. It has 104 mm 4-bolt _and_ 110 mm 5-bolt holes to attach another chainring to the side. (One of the holes is "shared" and elongated by 6 mm.) I'm thinking 33/20 for general use and 36/17 for faster commuting.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

Saul Lumikko said:


> Custom made 33t dinglespeed chainrings, the other one is a spare.


Excellent! I recall when you were planning to make those. Great to see a plan come together.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Saul Lumikko said:


> Custom made 33t dinglespeed chainrings, the other one is a spare.
> 
> The first ring attaches to the Surly crank with five bolts at 58 mm BCD. It has 104 mm 4-bolt _and_ 110 mm 5-bolt holes to attach another chainring to the side. (One of the holes is "shared" and elongated by 6 mm.) I'm thinking 33/20 for general use and 36/17 for faster commuting.


Interesting. Are those center cut splines for use on a freehub as well? Seems close but not exact.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

The center hole is enlarged for slight weight reduction, but the areas around the attachment bolts have a bit more material around them. The resulting splines have no actual function. 

A 33t cog would be overkill, but if I have smaller ones made (like 24t), it's certainly not a bad idea to make the center hole compatible with freehub splines. A dual purpose chainring/cog? Splendid idea!


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

My Salomon TOUNDRA mid WP boots arrived yesterday. I've been able to get two rides in with wind chills down to -45 F. Feet stayed totally warm. These boots are incredibly light too!


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Saul Lumikko said:


> The center hole is enlarged for slight weight reduction, but the areas around the attachment bolts have a bit more material around them. The resulting splines have no actual function.
> 
> A 33t cog would be overkill, but if I have smaller ones made (like 24t), it's certainly not a bad idea to make the center hole compatible with freehub splines. A dual purpose chainring/cog? Splendid idea!


Now my thoughts are circling back to wonder if the diameter of a hub is larger than that of a BB/BB bearings. Close, but don't think so....... Maybe if you were running a square taper with lots of DS offset. Have to take some measurements at home.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

The Hope Fatsno QRs have been out for some time, can't fathom why I've waited to get rid of the Salsa QRs. The cam moves on a brass bushing instead of the chunk of rubber like the Salsa style. Now if only Shimano would make a 170QR I'd be totally happy.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

AC/BC said:


> View attachment 861522


Cool. Need some old skool aviator goggles to go with that.


----------



## clubby (Sep 26, 2011)

Carver forks and Bonty XXX seatpost put Budsley on a high (carbon) fibre diet.


IMG_0339 by steven.clubb, on Flickr


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Lars, how are you finding the new brooks saddle, i love the look of them. Need to go and try them when the cycle show arrive in London in Feb.


It's very comfortable for me. But saddle choice is variable from person to person.

--Lars


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

Lars_D said:


> It's very comfortable for me. But saddle choice is variable from person to person.
> 
> --Lars


If it's anything like the Brookes saddles of old it should get comfier after the first 10,000 miles  (apparently LOL)

Each to their own I suppose and beauty is in the eye etc . . . . . just not my cup of tea .

Give me a slab o' rock hard carbon purgatory any day of the week PMSL

The world would be a very boring place if we all liked the same thing 

Fat Biker


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Picked up a Lou to replace the 1st Gen Larry I've been running. Holy hell is this a better front tire than a worn out Larry. And as ridiculously huge as the Lou is, it's within grams of the weight of the wire bead larry. A studless Dillinger on the way for the rear to replace the worn out HD.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

I posted this in the daily pic thread but makes more sense here with the gear. (that rhymes!)

New rear hub on the clownshoe that I'm giddy about. 2014 3-in-1 Nukeproof Generator 135 QR in *yEllOw*.

The 2 pawl 18t XT hub just wasn't cutting it... 6 pawl 30t should be able to handle my bulkness :thumbsup:


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Looking good Clubby! You will be able to wheelie like Stuarty now with the lighter front end!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

9:Zero:7 frame & a pair of Vee Snowshoes


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

Picked up the bike yesterday, and have a OMM Sherpa rear rack ordered.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

marathon marke said:


> My Salomon TOUNDRA mid WP boots arrived yesterday. I've been able to get two rides in with wind chills down to -45 F. Feet stayed totally warm. These boots are incredibly light too!
> 
> View attachment 860883


I've had these for 2 years. They're great but not waterproof above the ankle at all. Get some gaiters.


----------



## simonj (Apr 8, 2012)

Stock Vee Missions replaced with 120 tpi Bud/Nate combo.


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Volsung said:


> I've had these for 2 years. They're great but not waterproof above the ankle at all. Get some gaiters.


Really? Well, that's disappointing to hear. Although I got them mostly for "polar vortex" riding (which should be quite dry when it's that cold), I was hoping for more waterproofness than that. I know they've gone through a couple modifications, so do you think they might have improved this area?


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Doesn't look like it. Yours just look like a cleaner version of mine. They have great ice grip and are warm and light. Waterproofing is their only weakness.


----------



## aarondgirard (Mar 26, 2012)

Stealth MTB Rear Hub








Mendonized Lefty (with 29er wheel to test fit... new wheel is being built)


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Volsung said:


> Doesn't look like it. Yours just look like a cleaner version of mine. They have great ice grip and are warm and light. Waterproofing is their only weakness.


Thanks. How would gaiters help though? If the water gets high enough to go above the rubber section, it would still come up through the lower edge of the gaiter.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

They help with snow getting on the fur top then melting into the boot. I haven't had too much of an issue with slush from the road, but I have mud shovels which help some.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

MSR fuel bottle and bottle holder.









--Lars


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

New Carver o' beast.

18" with carbon fork
Niner carbon bars
Thomson post and stem
Xt brakes and drivetrain
Rf narrow wide 32t ring
Hope fatsno/darryl wheels
Nate tires

I absolutely love this. It's replacing my gen 1 Carver snowbike.


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

kris7047th said:


> Picked up the bike yesterday, and have a OMM Sherpa rear rack ordered.
> 
> View attachment 861617


Looking good there . I do like the skinny tubes of a steel bike 

Love the green pedals , are you going all out on the green accents (rim strips , grips , seat collar , seat etc ) ?

It would look even better without the reflectors 

Plus it would be lighter and you'd be able to go 0.0000000025 miles further and approximately 0.00009 mph quicker if they weren't on  LOL

Fat Biker


----------



## hummbusa (Jun 11, 2012)

Now what to do with them


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

Fat Biker said:


> Looking good there . I do like the skinny tubes of a steel bike
> 
> Love the green pedals , are you going all out on the green accents (rim strips , grips , seat collar , seat etc ) ?
> 
> ...


More green to come and possible grips later and rim tape. I ride in town .. winter grocery hauling so I don't mind the reflectors one bit. I have added a OMM rear rack and PDW Dave's mud fenders after this pic was taken.

















Bontrager bottle cages added a little.


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

kris7047th said:


> More green to come and possible grips later and rim tape. I ride in town .. winter grocery hauling so I don't mind the reflectors one bit. I have added a OMM rear rack and PDW Dave's mud fenders after this pic was taken.
> 
> View attachment 862590
> 
> ...


It's coming along 

I see the "farkle" bug has bitten real good LOL

Between the weather and ebay (farkle searching - it's just gotta be orange) I am getting zero miles in on my new purchase . 
2 rides totaling 3hrs in a week so far 

Fat Biker


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

kris7047th said:


> More green to come and possible grips later and rim tape. I ride in town .. winter grocery hauling so I don't mind the reflectors one bit. I have added a OMM rear rack and PDW Dave's mud fenders after this pic was taken.
> Bontrager bottle cages added a little.


Sad to hear you're damaged, I wish you quick healing! Impact/armor shorts are a good thing.

But green-ness!

You know of ESI grips? Very comfy, available in thin or chunky (but not extra chunky  ) in green


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

wadester said:


> Sad to hear you're damaged, I wish you quick healing! Impact/armor shorts are a good thing.
> 
> But green-ness!
> 
> You know of ESI grips? Very comfy, available in thin or chunky (but not extra chunky  ) in green


A black stock grip and the OMM Sherpa rack (that had installed the night before) took the brunt of the fall flying off in one direction, and me off the other way.

This is my second choice, my first failed on ebay when the seller realized all sets were damaged, and sale was cancelled.

So this maybe ..


----------



## benswift (Dec 14, 2011)

I borrowed a pair of BarMitts last winter and they were great. I had a $25 Amazon gift card and I bought these dudes. Cheap. Effective. Definitely not as good as BarMitts, but free. so. Let's see how they last a season.

Amazon.com: ScootR Logic SLHM-1 Hand Mitts (Pair): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

Seems like a good colour match for the pedals on the Lizard Skins (closer than the ESI's anyway)

Have you heard of Superstar Components ? (Superstar Components - High spec parts for peanuts) They have some fair quality goods at reasonable prices (shopping from the UK that is) and they ship internationally too (dunno how they'd compare ) ?

If you're going for a bunch of coloured stuff (anodised) and want a good/close match shopping from the same retailer would be the safest (but not guaranteed) bet in my book .

Some green rotors would look good next to the black rims with your green rim strips 

Sorry Kris I've still got the "new bike buzz" (can you tell ? LOL) and I'm here spending your money for you 

You seem to be doing fine on your own (except staying on two wheels - sorry to hear . Wishing you a speedy recovery)

Fat Biker

P.S. I got the ESI racer grips in . . . . . . . . yup orange


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

LOL .. I can't spend much more after the accident. I am thinking a frame bag later.


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

kris7047th said:


> LOL .. I can't spend much more after the accident. I am thinking a frame bag later.


If you're off the bike for a little while longer might I suggest doing the home brew ice spike tyre conversion *before* any frame bag purchase (safety first)  LOL

It's cheap 

Fat Biker

P.S. You don't need money to window shop (probably spent $2000 in blingy farkles in my mind and ebay watched list  )


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm a newbie and a 63 yr old lady .. so .. I'll leave that kinda stuff up to the guys I know who are far more capable. Actually, I have no plans to ride till after black ice has had a chance to melt. I'm OK with snow, but I am going to avoid that parking lot entrance because of the circumstances with that area .. the melt off water that runs across it and the asphalt is new and very smooth and runs downhill towards a river where the Pavilion is located. Yeah .. I'll cut across from the Knights of Columbus lot that abuts it on the lower end and free from that run off.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Super light-weight even with a dyno-hub...


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

RPG<
How tall are you? I cant decide between 18 or 19.


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

b2b2 said:


> RPG<
> How tall are you? I cant decide between 18 or 19.


I am 5'9". It's an 18. My other bikes are 18 as well, Jet 9rdo (medium) and Kona Unit. All of them have 90mm stem and niner flat bars.


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

kris7047th said:


> I'm a newbie and a 63 yr old lady .. so .. I'll leave that kinda stuff up to the guys I know who are far more capable. Actually, I have no plans to ride till after black ice has had a chance to melt. I'm OK with snow, but I am going to avoid that parking lot entrance because of the circumstances with that area .. the melt off water that runs across it and the asphalt is new and very smooth and runs downhill towards a river where the Pavilion is located. Yeah .. I'll cut across from the Knights of Columbus lot that abuts it on the lower end and free from that run off.


I may be off the bike but my crutches are giving my upper body, particularly my arms a work out navigating stairs several times a day.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Wolftooth red ano 10mm bolts to match the chainring for a lil bling, Cygolite 680 lumen one piece for a lil light. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

wOw .. Can't believe how much better I feel today after waking up. Pain has decreased substantially to a smaller area and not the entire left hip. In the mean time I am working on some fantastic arm muscles ;0) Guess crutches have some side benefits after all.

And .. it hit me this am .. what a miracle that I didn't screw up my lower back AGAIN from that fall on black ice because I have that (old age degenerative disc disease & Osteoporosis, now back to moderate, was 15 yrs ago diagnosed severe) 

It's all good :0)


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

kris7047th said:


> wOw .. Can't believe how much better I feel today after waking up. Pain has decreased substantially to a smaller area and not the entire left hip. In the mean time I am working on some fantastic arm muscles ;0) Guess crutches have some side benefits after all.
> 
> And .. it hit me this am .. what a miracle that I didn't screw up my lower back AGAIN from that fall on black ice because I have that (old age degenerative disc disease & Osteoporosis, now back to moderate, was 15 yrs ago diagnosed severe)
> 
> It's all good :0)


Glad to hear you're having a speedier recovery than you first thought Kris . You'll be fatbiking by the weekend 

fat Biker


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

Fat Biker said:


> Glad to hear you're having a speedier recovery than you first thought Kris . You'll be fatbiking by the weekend
> 
> fat Biker


I WISH !! lol


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

kris7047th said:


> I WISH !! lol


I have every faith 

Mind over matter don'tchaknow 

LOL

Fat Biker


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

Fat Biker said:


> I have every faith
> 
> Mind over matter don'tchaknow
> 
> ...


Yeah but fractures need a *little* time to heal.


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

kris7047th said:


> Yeah but fractures need a *little* time to heal.


Betcha'll hardly feel a thing on big squishy tyres 

How long does your doc think you'll be off the bike for ?

Fat Biker


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

Fat Biker said:


> Betcha'll hardly feel a thing on big squishy tyres
> 
> How long does your doc think you'll be off the bike for ?
> 
> Fat Biker


4 - 6 weeks. We shall see :thumbsup:

In the mean time I am ordering more pretty greenness for my bike. I will be getting the Lizard Skin green grips in a few days, after that the saddle w/green and wider to fit me better than the stock seat should arrive in a week or so. Good thing I put the OMM Sherpa Phat rear rack on the night before the accident. It took the brunt of the fall saving the bike from possible damage. The left grip took a hit too.


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

*Louis Garneau 0*-LS100 shoes*

Got these from ProBike Tucson. I've been riding in my regular Mavic MTB shoes with Hotronics boot warmer footbeds and neoprene covers. We rode last light at about 15*F and even though I moved my Hotronics over to these shoes, I never turned them on. The shoes are slightly higher volume than the normal LG fit and I sized them up for my very high-volume feet (EEE and high instep). The tread lugs are deep, so I double-shimmed the cleat to get a good pedal connection. The cuffs are double-layered and I think you could stand in a mud puddle and stay dry. A single wool Wigwam ski sock was plenty to keep me warm. The only downside I noticed is that the tread lugs are very hard rubber, making the ice in parking lots very slick, at least more so than in my Keen flip flops, which are my normal winter shoes and are quite grippy in their own right. If it's too cold for these shoes plus Hotronics, I have no business being outside.


----------



## maelstromwbc (Dec 14, 2012)

Salsa Enabler fork.


----------



## hardly_stuntworthy (Sep 4, 2007)

Just got my Fattrakk from JensonUSA and I am pretty happy with it, easier to store the Farley in the bike shed now. I had ordered one from Ebay but it got lost in the mail, spent the refund on this one.


----------



## Odie-r (Apr 16, 2012)

Had my Beargrease' factory White Darryls powder coated blue to match the down tube and top tube accents.. Loving the look. White was far too plain.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Tank bag. Wisperlite stove fits in it perfectly.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Lars_D said:


> Tank bag. Wisperlite stove fits in it perfectly.


Holy stem spacers Batman! Is that bike really small for you or do you have a back/neck issue that requires you to be very upright?


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

gcappy said:


> Holy stem spacers Batman! Is that bike really small for you or do you have a back/neck issue that requires you to be very upright?


Neither, that is the number of spacers that puts my handlebars about even with my seat. The frame is an XL, Borealis and I am 6'3".


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Lars_D said:


> Neither, that is the number of spacers that puts my handlebars about even with my seat. The frame is an XL, Borealis and I am 6'3".


Wow! Must be a really short head tube. Do you have really long legs compared to your torso? Sorry, things like this perplex me because I'm a pro fitter.


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

Got a matching saw this time, and better quality too. No I don't do custom mounts, so don't ask.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

tridentcycleworks said:


> Got a matching saw this time, and better quality too. No I don't do custom mounts, so don't ask.


Nice work.


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

tridentcycleworks said:


> Got a matching saw this time, and better quality too. No I don't do custom mounts, so don't ask.


Don't you have handle x frame rub? Is it possible to insert the saw other direction into holster?


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

Murphy1976 said:


> Don't you have handle x frame rub? Is it possible to insert the saw other direction into holster?


It has enough clearance. The handle goes between the top and down-tubes, when turning right. Had to relieve the splash-guard a bit, But I still can get a tight slow-speed turn radius.

Besides, When it's on for trail-maintenace, I'm not shred'n on those rides. Not Like I really shred these days anyway. I'm generally in no hurry, with nothing to prove.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

tridentcycleworks said:


> Got a matching saw this time, and better quality too. No I don't do custom mounts, so don't ask.
> 
> View attachment 863890


Go on, admit it.

You're a zombie hunter, aren't you?


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

Brush zombies,....Yes. :thumbsup:


----------



## benswift (Dec 14, 2011)

here's a pic with those Scooter Logic mits on there:


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## hardly_stuntworthy (Sep 4, 2007)

Well I finally got my Thudbuster for the Farley, only prob was I got a 30.9 seatpost and the Farley is a 31.6, luckily enough problem solvers make a shim to suit and now I am in seatpost cushioning heaven. That and add a Thomson stem and bling kit, the angle of my Sunline stem was just not right, this The Thomson had a little bit more length and angle and neck pain is gone.


----------



## Joben (Jan 11, 2013)

tridentcycleworks said:


> Got a matching saw this time, and better quality too. No I don't do custom mounts, so don't ask.
> 
> View attachment 863890


what light/rack setup is that? looks great!


----------



## rda (Jan 8, 2014)

bike needed some ******* style bling!


----------



## rda (Jan 8, 2014)

vp pedals, nice and light, good grip, skinny too.


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

Joben said:


> what light/rack setup is that? looks great!


3rd version of a self-brased light cage. 3/16" steel brake line, 45%silver brazing wire, mapp-gas torch, and "Stay-Silv" flux. Lights are deal xtreme jobbies.


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

rda, post a link for where you got that bling. My bike is feeling castrated.


----------



## rda (Jan 8, 2014)

Your Nutz - Home of America's Premier Novelty Plastic Testicles for Cars & Trucks

the videos on the site are hilarious too!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, golden nutsack!


----------



## Hickster (Nov 10, 2009)

*Added some Bike Bling to My Pugsley*


----------



## Hickster (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks to Colby at Campus Cycle for the build and design. Mendon for the Lefty work and Freeze Thaw for having the Sold out Orange Rims. Absolutely love the ride of this bike.
Sincerely 
Bob Marks


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Sweet! Nice contrasting colors.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

That looks great


----------



## Mamba29er (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 on hicksters pugsley. 

-1000 on the golden nuts.....very odd.


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Hickster, that is an awesome pugs.



Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Ahrens WiseCracker headset spacer/bottle opener. Trail ready!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

9:zero:7 with optional extra bottle opener! It doesn't get any better than that!:thumbsup:

I hope you opened a quality beer with it!?


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Not their fanciest pedal buy I wanted to give platforms a shot on the Pugs for winter riding. Eggbeaters won't go on the bike again until the snow melts...or maybe not ever again. Screw clipless. Pair of nice hunting boots + these = win.


----------



## TrailCrawler (Aug 24, 2013)

I've been meaning to post in this thread. Got all kinds of pics 

First - DIY, an aluminum plate to put my Blackburn Trunk bag onto, 7 inches wide keeps the bag from flopping onto the side of the rack (rack is a Blackburn EK1 Disc), so I no longer need to carry bungee cords. Works great as a fender. The bit on the rack brackets is flashing. Plasti dipped both and the rack brackets black.

Second - Magicshine MJ880 headlight and MJ818 tail light, Y cable, 1 meter ext. cable, 6 cell battery that came with the MJ880.

Third - Dogwood Design Pogies. Amazing.

Fourth - Blackburn Trunk bag

Fifth - DIY project, made out of 2" PVC. I use it to carry the tools I need (should I need them) to make repairs/adjustments. I can fit 15mm stubby wrench, two allen keys, T25 torx head with handle, tire levers, tire patch, tube patches. lined the top, bottom, and wall with foam so they don't rattle around. Kinda heavy, could be used as a weapon if necessary ;-)

Sixth - Black Ops Proform pedals. cheap, heavy pedals from the LBS. Much better than the plastic crap that was on there before.

Seventh - Sinz racing adjustable seat post collar. Much better than the non - adjustable one it replaced.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> 9:zero:7 with optional extra bottle opener! It doesn't get any better than that!:thumbsup:
> 
> I hope you opened a quality beer with it!?


Well yeahhhh!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bozofs (Aug 20, 2010)

*sooo happy. fatboy*









Keene NH
Boz


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*Green Endless Cog to match my green chainring*


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)

sickmtbnutcase said:


> Not their fanciest pedal buy I wanted to give platforms a shot on the Pugs for winter riding. Eggbeaters won't go on the bike again until the snow melts...or maybe not ever again. Screw clipless. Pair of nice hunting boots + these = win.


If you think you like riding flats now, spend a few dollars on some good pedals and you'll be blown away.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Raul34 said:


> If you think you like riding flats now, spend a few dollars on some good pedals and you'll be blown away.


I've got the Mesa MP's with removable pins and love 'em. So far they've been holding up quite nicely.


----------



## sportster44 (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, my first fat bike related purchase was.... Well.... The fat bike. Quickly went out and bought a Bud and Nate for the Bigfoot.









Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Well bought this stuff for my Bigfoot, Nate for rear, Bud for front, flat pedals not the best but they work really well and some XT brakes off pinkbike but I am afraid I may have to ditch them as they were freezing up on me on Sundays ride only at -5C. Might have to put the crappy Elixers back on as much as I hate them damn brakes.


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

9:ZERO:7 clown shoe build!


----------



## Terp (Jul 25, 2013)

I've arrived! LBS had a Mukluk 2.5 (components from a 2, wheelset from a 3) for the price of a 3. I'm planning to drill the rims for fun and profit. Here she is:


----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

*Seatpost*

Thompson Masterpiece Set-back, Polished to match the SnoWhites


----------



## Tibor (Nov 22, 2011)

i could get my hands on a Surly Open Bar... from now on iam ergonomic... :thumbsup:


----------



## Tibor (Nov 22, 2011)

and mounted... tried some longer stem but the steering went to wobbly... i like shorter stems...


----------



## joehxc (Jul 16, 2013)

Muk 2 Frame, much more to arrive soon !


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Portland Design Works seat and a Growler Cage for beer runs. Midnight Sun brewery is less than a mile from here









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

anortherncrazy said:


> Portland Design Works seat and a Growler Cage for beer runs. Midnight Sun brewery is less than a mile from here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem I have with this is I would never make it home with a full Growler.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Rock dude said:


> The problem I have with this is I would never make it home with a full Growler.


Hahahaha. True that! Neither would I. It's not for trail bangin', just beer runs. Maybe for a group ride? I have three great breweries within a short ride from my house. Tested it out last night. Had a pint and a cup of soup and had it filled on up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpw29er (Nov 13, 2011)

My Beargrease got the 42T Giant Cog from Wolf Tooth Components.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slower_than_u (Sep 28, 2008)

I originally had my 2014 Pugsley set up single speed. With all the snow this winter, I've been doing more hike-a-bike than I'd like so I added eight more gears. I ordered this Raceface chainring and high mount Paul Components chain keeper and added parts from my "nearing obsolescence" stash in the basement. I'm going to attempt a race later this month so I have to get out and do some field testing now.


----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

*Saddle, Platforms*













Race Face Aeffect, Bontrager RXL Carbon


----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

*Going Green*








Race Face Chain Ring


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

stjymee said:


> View attachment 869057
> 
> Race Face Chain Ring


Is that a narrow wide chainring ?

I thought they only worked on a single ring setup ?

Fat Biker


----------



## shawncumby (Feb 10, 2014)

tridentcycleworks said:


> Got a matching saw this time, and better quality too. No I don't do custom mounts, so don't ask.


Aww, man! I need a way to put my machete on my bike.


----------



## hardly_stuntworthy (Sep 4, 2007)

I just got the Raceface crank rubber ends in blue for my Farley and a better fitting chainstay protector. The rubber/silicon protectors go on real easy and CRC finally got them in a good range of colours too


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

shawncumby said:


> Aww, man! I need a way to put my machete on my bike.


Ya man, like this one on the other fork leg:

MACHETE


----------



## amckimmey (Nov 7, 2013)

tridentcycleworks said:


> Got a matching saw this time, and better quality too. No I don't do custom mounts, so don't ask.


You wont do custom, but will you at least tell us were you got to supplies or wear we might be able to learn the method you used.


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

Got the Moonlander powder-coated "Black Ice". Wanted it darker, with tiny-er metallic.









I will give a tutorial, on how to make carbon fiber mounts for things.
Not anytime right away (very busy with work), but soon.


----------



## vin1978 (Jul 15, 2012)

*9:zero:7 on Clown Shoes*

Posted this on the 9:zero:7 thread as well, but thought I would share here as well. You guys are great, I love this thing...


----------



## deerock (Nov 4, 2013)

*Bike Board*

got the Bike Board from bikeboards.net. Easy on and off and tons of fun in the deep as well as any downslopes. Great control and puts an even bigger smile on your face - than is already on there being on a fatty.


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

After my Topeak Mountain Morph bit the dust, I decided to pick up a Lezyne Micro Floor Drive HV. I have two Lezyne Road Drive pumps for my road bikes, and I've been very happy with their performance and durability. I got the Topeak for next to nothing, which is why I originally choose it. Bu the Lezyne was always the one I _really_ wanted.


----------



## deerock (Nov 4, 2013)

I have same pump but the HV. I keep it in my backpack. very light and works perfect


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Marke, why did you chose the HP over the HV pump? Wouldn't the HV work better for fatties?


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

Oops! I meant to say I got the HV. Corrected my post. Thanks for having my back, guys!


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

deerock said:


> I have same pump but the HV. I keep it in my backpack. very light and works perfect


I don't have a small backpack yet that I would want to carry while riding, but I plan to do that. Like you said, the pump is so small, and it would protect it from getting all messed up too. BTW, any recommendations?


----------



## deerock (Nov 4, 2013)

Any of the Osprey backpacks will do. I got a larger one so I can put my bike board in it too so I can strap it on in the deeper snow. The water reservoirs are much better in the Ospreys, especially with the magnet, than the camelbaks


----------



## evilution13 (Jan 13, 2014)

Just got my On-One Floaters in today!


----------



## hunttofu (Nov 13, 2008)

It's my birthday but Pugsley got all the gifts:

Race Face Turbines with 30t narrow/wide ring
Carver carbon fork (best upgrade yet)
Snowshoe tires (great for what I use it for and one tire was over a pound lighter than my 27 TPI Endomorph)
SLX 1 x 10 drivetrain (with Dura Ace chain that I had)
Specialized carbon bar.

My 36 pound Necromancer now weighs 31.3....holy rolling daryl front rim arrives in March.


----------



## evilution13 (Jan 13, 2014)

Got my Floaters and new grips installed today.


----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

It did after some adjustment, but was not reliable. Also I am not man enough for a 36T Single, back to black.


----------



## ECU-Yukon (Jan 14, 2013)

Race face 32 n/w and swapped to a 10 spd rear. This will be perfect gearing for spring and summer but for winter legs and riding a 30 may have been a better choice.
E.P.


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

*its only money*








Lots of new rubber while stock was available. 120 tpi Hudu for summer front use to go with rear 27tpi. Bud for front winter use, nate for the rear. Park stand, Lezyne Microdrive HV pump, and some new rimstrips. Right after installing the nate, my Hope hub effed up, but its rolling again. Got some Ergon grips a bit ago as well. They are a great option if you wrists or hands bother you.


----------



## amckimmey (Nov 7, 2013)

I just just installed some new Saint Pedals, and SLX Rear Derailleur.









I haven't ridden with the pedals yet, but I might pull the spacers off the pins. Stepping on them in the house, I think I need a little more grip with my Keens. I'll know after I ride tomorrow.

I also have some Salsa Anything cages(not photoed)


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Installed the new one up components 42 ring and Race Face narrow wide 30 tooth front ring


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

Since I have been laid up healing with a fractured pelvis .. and bored out of my mind .. I have bought Dave's Mud Shovel fenders, Fyxation neon green grips. Just yesterday at my friend's bike shop Spring Clearance Sale I spotted this Relevate Designs Viscacha bag @ 20% off (the large one) and a new Bontrager neon green hi viz helmet (we have some crazy drivers in my town and I want to make myself as visible as possible) There are two parks with bike trails in either direction just a few miles from me, and I use my bikes for in town errands .. grocery shopping etc so that my car can remain parked in the garage and used for longer excursions and I win with getting needed exercise to keep my strength up and weight down.

Oh .. I also have a Salsa Anything Cage with Salsa Straps due to arrive in the mail next week.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Lefty Fatback got a new HED carbon rear wheel today.*

30.62 lbs as pictured. The front is not tubeless yet.

Quick turnaround, and exceptional customer service at HED.

Easy tubeless setup with instructions provided.


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*New Chair & Stowage*

Finally a seat that doesn't make me want to pee all the time. 









And capacity for a whole package of beef-jerky, and dried mango.


----------



## suspectsean (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

For the 2000th post you should wina prize?? ^^^^^^^

What have you bought? It looks a little unfinished?


----------



## longhaulcommuter (Jan 3, 2014)

Totally awesome!


----------



## suspectsean (Apr 9, 2012)

still waiting on some key parts..


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

*On-One Fatty 16"*

Got the rolling chassis and built up with spare parts bin.

XTR RD with Shimano 29er cassette 12-36
SLX FD w/ problem solvers
Salsa Snow cranks with xtr chainrings 32/22
KMC Rustbuster chain
FSA Platinum DH ISIS BB
bb7 brakes 180/160
Titec J Bars w/ Easton 80mm stem
Shimano thumbies on Paul adapters


----------



## twindaddy (Jun 18, 2007)

Found the Fatback carbon forks back in stock, so picked one up for the Mukluk.


----------



## bikerjohnny (Mar 25, 2011)

*New pedals for new bike*


----------



## simonj (Apr 8, 2012)

Some late season deals....


----------



## amckimmey (Nov 7, 2013)

Vee Rubber V8 72tpi


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Point 1 Racing's Podium 2 pedals and Split Second 90mm stem. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

anortherncrazy said:


> Point 1 Racing's Podium 2 pedals and Split Second 90mm stem.


Love the trick bits.


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

anortherncrazy said:


> Point 1 Racing's Podium 2 pedals and Split Second 90mm stem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Love the stem

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

$5.00 for vinyl stickers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

Just got my new pogies









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

vdubz said:


> Just got my new pogies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's hilarious


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

Bearhunter said:


> That's hilarious


I couldn't stop laughing when I found the pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Do they make a bashing noise everytime you hit a bump?


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

lol my young son would so rock that.


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

Rcksqrl said:


> Do they make a bashing noise everytime you hit a bump?
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


Unfortunately no they don't that's why I made my own seat ouch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

hahahhaahaha! Does that come in carbon!?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

One way to keep bike thrives to think twice!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

Rcksqrl said:


> One way to keep bike thrives to think twice!
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


Yeah I hate thrives! Evil bastids!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Got damn autocorrect!!!!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Moooooaaaahahahahaha


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

Rcksqrl said:


> Got damn autocorrect!!!!
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


Lol couldn't resist

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Stopped by Speedway Cycles and scooped up some Sterlings this afternoon. 

















Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Yellow ribbon. Tried it out on the front wheel. I'm not sold on the color. I may try a tan, maybe green, or just black it out. What do you guys think?


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

Bearhunter said:


> Yellow ribbon. Tried it out on the front wheel. I'm not sold on the color. I may try a tan, maybe green, or just black it out. What do you guys think?


I'd suggest maybe https://www.google.com/search?q=camo+duct+tape&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari

You can find a green that matches. Would look good.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

Bearhunter said:


> Thanks, I was thinking the same thing.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Dig the yellow. 


Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

vdubz said:


> You can find a green that matches. Would look good.


Yellow looks fine. The right green would too. Same for green cam.

If you can't find a green or green cam that looks right, rather than look like you tried and missed, perhaps a gray cam?


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for the input. Found some green today. Still on the fence, what do you think? Also got some split tape and wrapped my chainstay.


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

Bearhunter said:


> Found some green today. Still on the fence, what do you think?


Hard to be sure as it's indoor light not outdoor light (indoor light doesn't render colour as well), but that frame green looks really really great. So you're not trying to fix/enhance a bad colour, but show off a great colour.
First thing: do your colour comparisons in outdoor light. That is the light you're aiming to make it look good in, and different light makes different pigments/dyes look different, sometimes radically. 
You not only need to avoid a "wrong" green, but get the "right" green, or it will take away from the frame's green. 
Something that contrasts, like that yellow, is the easy way to show off the green of the frame even more (appears greener if that makes any sense). 
Gray would also contrast, but not as much, and you'd likely perceive the green of the frame as cooler, rather than warmer. 
Gray wouldn't make the black rims look as black as the yellow does, nor would the wrong green. The right green would enhance the black, but not likely as much as yellow.
You'd have to have the green in hand (or a photo of the same frame/rim/tape in the same photo in good light) and set some tape on the rim before you'd know if it would work in a way you'd like.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Bearhunter said:


> Thanks for the input. Found some green today. Still on the fence, what do you think? Also got some split tape and wrapped my chainstay.


Yellow!


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys. I think I'm just going to black them out due to the color of the frame, and go for a military look. If the frame was any other color, I think colored tape would look good.


----------



## winkster (Mar 28, 2012)

LaMere carbon fork. 550 grams and rides beautifully. No issues with the brake posts like on the Carver fork issue.


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Here she is blacked out. I'm happy with it.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Brooks Cambium saddle and some reflective red rim tape. 

























Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## Morej (Oct 18, 2011)

anortherncrazy said:


> Brooks Cambium saddle and some reflective red rim tape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like the Canbium so far?


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Thinking about a new brooks saddle, but it's a big risk £110 for somehting thats not comfortable.

How are you getting on with it anorthancrazy??


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Loving the saddle. Anything Brooks isn't cheap, but anything by them is definitely comfortable. It's a little stiffer than I thought it would be but I like it over all the other saddles I've tried. 


Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

WT 42t giant cog came in mail today and had it installed by my LBS. Works great!

















Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## amckimmey (Nov 7, 2013)

What is the single bolt sitting on top the cog in the first photo?


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

It's a longer "B" screw for proper adjustment of the derailleur to accommodate the 42 tooth cog. 


Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

The blue bling. Carbon would be nice, but the color is just too cool. More things are coming...:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Balogh (Feb 20, 2008)

Jayem said:


> The blue bling. Carbon would be nice, but the color is just too cool. More things are coming...:thumbsup:


One of the best cranks I've ever used, my heels tend to scrape my cranks enough to wear a shiny spot on them. Not with these Race Face, that blue ano is pretty tough, but their shape seems to clear my heels better. And the BB is still going strong (I trashed my e-13's twice, even with marine-class bearings)


----------



## Vighor (Jul 25, 2013)

Snowshoe on Sarma NAran rims, tubeless




















Extremely easy to mount and just used notube rim strip to cover the spokeholes. Bike is over 1,5kg lighter compared to my old hRD setup


----------



## neil.beltchenko (May 29, 2011)

here is our latest purchase. Portland Design Works-Muds shoves. Super rad product by a super rad company. Portland Design Works - Dave's Mud Shovel's | Bikepackers MagazineBikepackers Magazine


----------



## blades2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

A pair of these. To be mounted soon


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

blades2000 said:


> A pair of these. To be mounted soon
> 
> View attachment 879584


You will post up the result, I hope.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I purchased a set of standard black floaters.... If they produce blue I'm down for a pair!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Bought some reflective orange tape from Identi-tape. Wheeee!

























Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

I broke orginal seatpost bracket on rear mudguard,so bought some srews,washers and two brackets for DIY modified fender.
After 1 ride it seems to work OK.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Steve Balogh said:


> One of the best cranks I've ever used, my heels tend to scrape my cranks enough to wear a shiny spot on them. Not with these Race Face, that blue ano is pretty tough, but their shape seems to clear my heels better. And the BB is still going strong (I trashed my e-13's twice, even with marine-class bearings)


Not bad, but shimano hollowtech are significantly better with stiffness/strength to weight and a better interface that doesn't wear every time you reinstall the cranks, not to mention the process is much easier, which is nice for cleaning. And then there are CF cranks, where the edge of the industry is and where even shimano can't compete. Still, the turbines are reliable strong cranks and choices are limited, I've had a set before, and most importantly, these are blue! I'm going to do the "blue" thing with the new bike. I saw they make blue-aluminum carrier disc rotors and of course eventually I'll get the blue Hope fatso hubs with some carbon rims.


----------



## blades2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

Velobike said:


> You will post up the result, I hope.


Yup I sure will, currently running tubeless Dillingers so not looking forward to the weight penalty but the colour is awesome


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

zeb said:


> I broke orginal seatpost bracket on rear mudguard,so bought some srews,washers and two brackets for DIY modified fender.
> After 1 ride it seems to work OK.


I like that solution. It's an improvement IMO.

You're not going to find a stripe of mud up your back if you accidentally kick the fender as you get on the bike.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

*Jandd Frame Pack and VEE 8's for spring summer gravel*

i just received the VEE 8's today from bikes direct sale they were hard to pass up. Setup tubeless in about 10 minutes will see how i like them can't be to bad for 70 for the set. :thumbsup: I also got Jandd Frame Pack to see how i like those.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tyres for the Pumpkin Pugsley, ready for Forth Fat in a week! :thumbsup:


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

coastkid71 said:


> Tyres for the Pumpkin Pugsley, ready for Forth Fat in a week! :thumbsup:


Where did you find these tires?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

coastkid71 said:


> Tyres for the Pumpkin Pugsley, ready for Forth Fat in a week! :thumbsup:


Once I found my sunglasses, those tyres looked ok...


----------



## promo (Jan 22, 2013)

$4.00 analog rasta dropper seatpost adaptor.


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

bikecycology said:


> Where did you find these tires?


Here in the UK;
On-One Floater 120TPI Folding Tyre | On - One


----------



## blades2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

Fat Giro D'Italia homage!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

blades2000 said:


> Fat Giro D'Italia homage!
> 
> View attachment 880200


Now all you need is the Giro D'Italia Special Edition Helmet from Kask...... you will look the part!


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

coastkid71 said:


> Tyres for the Pumpkin Pugsley, ready for Forth Fat in a week! :thumbsup:


Sharp!


----------



## hbs (Feb 4, 2014)

New socks for my Fatboy (they used to be [dirty] white)


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

hbs said:


> New socks for my Fatboy (they used to be [dirty] white)
> 
> View attachment 880667


Looks good. What did you use?


----------



## hbs (Feb 4, 2014)

Scotch brand duct tape that I bought at Home Depot. It's quite thin and lightweight so I just laid it over the original liner which conveniently has a Velco seam.


----------



## simonj (Apr 8, 2012)

anortherncrazy said:


> Bought some reflective orange tape from Identi-tape. Wheeee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet bike!


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

hbs said:


> Scotch brand duct tape that I bought at Home Depot. It's quite thin and lightweight so I just laid it over the original liner which conveniently has a Velco seam.


Nice, thanks


----------



## stesteste (Mar 22, 2013)

one up 42t









fdw mudgaurds









30t wolthtooth









blue linked chain 
42t oneup is well with the money my gear ratio probably just right now ..pdws worked well today in wet

Press thx if i help you


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Wolf Tooth 42t Giant Cog & 32t Drop-Stop™ Wide/Narrow Chainring


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

WTB Devo Saddle:


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

Lifeline insulated 40 oz bottle that comes in a variety of colors off amazon arrived today.









This Hydro Flask Lid fits the Lifeline FIFTY/FIFTY 40 oz as well as the 64 oz bottles.


----------



## RogboAK (Jun 1, 2011)

BAD picture but a whole new fat build. LaMere fatty and 80mm LaMere carbon wheels.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

simonj said:


> Sweet bike!


Thanks! My girl hates it


----------



## Jim Hannoonen (Mar 28, 2013)

hbs said:


> New socks for my Fatboy (they used to be [dirty] white)
> 
> View attachment 880667


I just did the same thing with mine! Man, I hope we never run into each other. THAT would be embarrassing!


----------



## kat71 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Moots seat post*








Ahhh... sweet, sweet, ti. My bike is now complete.


----------



## hbs (Feb 4, 2014)

Jim Hannoonen said:


> I just did the same thing with mine! Man, I hope we never run into each other. THAT would be embarrassing!
> View attachment 881502


I doubt if we will. It looks like you're in the west somewhere (CA?). I'm in snowy, cold, (and today very wet ) New England.

I'm glad that my idea spread.


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Yellow rim strips look real sharp on the black/yellow Fatboy.


----------



## hbs (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't know why Specialized didn't include them on the standard Fatboy. The black and red Expert has red strips. Maybe there was a shortage of yellow duct tape?


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah it only makes sense to have yellow with the black/yellow Fatboy.

I changed the white strips on my green version to black.










Edit: my latest purchase was an OMM Phat Rack. I have some Mud Shovels on the way.


----------



## joehxc (Jul 16, 2013)

My Muk is finally finished up! Had a blast this weekend with it & my buddy took out my fat front.

Really like the Ragley Pig Mascot & the fact the colour match on the Salsa Gold is near enough spot on with theirs .

Looking to get the Ragley bars & direct mount stem at some point but for now I'll just continue to ride anything everything and everywhere as is , so happy with this bike after riding fat front for so long


----------



## empire_builder (Apr 10, 2008)

Sick.


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Changed only rim and nipples to my summer backwheel.
47mm narrow and tubeless setup.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*New Brakes!*

New stoppers for the BG.


----------



## AdamJay (Jan 27, 2014)

New front wheel/tire for commuting. 
Had my LBS build this up from parts I brought in.
-Origin8 OR8 AT-PRO 80 "Ultralite" (1015g) 80mm Rim (basically a drilled Weinmann HL-80) 
-Origin8 135mm Fat Front Sealed Hub
-180mm Shimano SMRT56 rotor
-Red Anodized Nipples
-Origin8 Captiv8er UL 60tpi 26x3.5"

In at at a total 7lb, 1oz w/ tire, surly tube & rim strip, and skewer.

Having the rear built up on an XT hub w/ 160mm rotor next paycheck.


----------



## Liquidmantis (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks to a end-of-season closeout at my FLBS I have joined the tribe. Sure it's old school but it was a cheap intro for me to see what the fatty fuss is about.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Liquidmantis said:


> Thanks to a end-of-season closeout at my FLBS I have joined the tribe. Sure it's old school but it was a cheap intro for me to see what the fatty fuss is about.


And now, you know what it's all about! Welcome to Club Fat™!!! You will be here for a while, I guarantee it.


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

*brake upgrade*

New Shimano XT's
Swapped right on with the Avid rotors


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Schrader To Presta Adapter*


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

got my Chester cranks yesterday and finally had the time to put the SC32 in and re-laced the hubs.


----------



## TrailCrawler (Aug 24, 2013)

DIY job, made a bike rack out of PVC pipe. It can be secured in the bed of a truck, or used on the floor of the garage or house. Got the idea from here Make your own Bike Rack I just had to change most of the measurements to suit my requirements. I can hold 3 bikes with tires up to 5 1/2 inches wide. OR two bikes withe tires up to 11 inches wide, should the day ever come :thumbsup:


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Cool, I really like the DIY projects. Is it pretty secure in the truck bed, or are you augmenting the rack with additional security?


----------



## TrailCrawler (Aug 24, 2013)

Bearhunter said:


> Cool, I really like the DIY projects. Is it pretty secure in the truck bed, or are you augmenting the rack with additional security?


I haven't made it that far yet, since I have a hard tri-fold tonneau cover on the truck at the moment. I've been considering replacing it with a cap, if i do, this rack should be a nice setup for transporting the bike in the winter. I was thinking I could use the utili-tracks in the bed to secure the rack.


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Very cool and nice work.


----------



## TrailCrawler (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Bicycle Growler Holder | Fyxation


----------



## Clydesdale Clint (Sep 6, 2013)

New Wheelset from Mike Curiak (mikesee) (Lace Mine 29 - Big Bicycle Wheels).

Stans Flows on gold Salsa Conversion Hubs. Currently shod with the ultimate in fat-bike tires, 622-42mm Conti Tour Ride tires.

This setup allows maximum tire clearance for the many small dogs that frequent the bike path that is part of my commute to the office. As you can see, a Bichon Frise will easily clear the fork/tire space.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

New Middleburn Cranks, Hardcoat Chainrings and a raceface BB.....

Needed to take a bit off the length of the tube in the middle of the BB but it all fitted together eventually!!


----------



## Liquidmantis (Jan 5, 2008)

TrailCrawler said:


> DIY job, made a bike rack out of PVC pipe.


Hey, I just did something similar a couple of weeks ago before getting my fat bike. The outdoor rack doesn't have the fat rack slot in the picture as I didn't think I was getting a fat bike until fall so I had to make one after. $150 of PVC counts as a purchase, right?


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Very cool.

I actually got this a couple weeks ago, but finally got it mounted this afternoon. I didn't realize that my hitch was 2.5". 1UP USA sent me the required adapter yesterday that allows the locking (security) mechanism to work. Fits like a glove!


----------



## TrailCrawler (Aug 24, 2013)

Liquidmantis said:


> Hey, I just did something similar a couple of weeks ago before getting my fat bike. The outdoor rack doesn't have the fat rack slot in the picture as I didn't think I was getting a fat bike until fall so I had to make one after. $150 of PVC counts as a purchase, right?


$150 worth of PVC? Thats a lot of PVC! lol I think i had almost $40 into mine, including paint. Either way it was a fun project! Good job on the rack :thumbsup:


----------



## TrailCrawler (Aug 24, 2013)

Bearhunter said:


> Very cool.
> 
> I actually got this a couple weeks ago, but finally got it mounted this afternoon. I didn't realize that my hitch was 2.5". 1UP USA sent me the required adapter yesterday that allows the locking (security) mechanism to work. Fits like a glove!


I got the single bike quick rack with a fat tire spacer kit. Simple and fast to load and unload. Both tires stay on the bike when loaded, no wearable items like straps to break/replace. Love it. Money well spent in my opinion.


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

TrailCrawler said:


> I got the single bike quick rack with a fat tire spacer kit. Simple and fast to load and unload. Both tires stay on the bike when loaded, no wearable items like straps to break/replace. Love it. Money well spent in my opinion.


You got that right. I love this thing!


----------



## empire_builder (Apr 10, 2008)

*Ghetto tubeless Husker Du*

On original Marge (heavy) rims! Ho Hum. What might be interesting are the tubes -- Q-tubes 24 x 2.4-2.75. Obviously larger than needed (in hindsight), but they'd be just the thing for a clown shoe.







My son and I did four wheels today. Used up an entire pint of Stan's!


----------



## AdamJay (Jan 27, 2014)

New rear wheel 








to complete new wheelset.








Origin8 AT-PRO 80 UL
Origin8 Fat 135mm front hub
Shimano Deore XT rear hub
Red nipples

Weinmann doublewall dhl front and rear that came stock on my FB4 are overkill.

Will test tomorrow on some Brown County trails with Larry/Endo.


----------



## Idshooter (Oct 27, 2006)

Just put this together and took it on my first ever fat bike ride yesterday.


----------



## Idshooter (Oct 27, 2006)

All I can say is "Wow!". I had no clue that these things were soooo much fun. I expended more energy trying to control the smile on my face. These are the numbers off my Garmin from my ride.


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*Lots Of Goodies For Me Moonlander*

A Garmin Touring Plus.









A CFP front splash guard (second version ).









A new pump (375-strokes = 8psi).









A new CFP rear fender (which is snapped in half, from my failed wheely practice today.









Some custom name decals, and wicked score from cleaning up the bike shop. Found a new-in-box, Rock Shox seatpost. Really comfy back there now.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Over 5k elevation, that's a good ride!



Idshooter said:


> All I can say is "Wow!". I had no clue that these things were soooo much fun. I expended more energy trying to control the smile on my face. These are the numbers off my Garmin from my ride.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

CFP the brand? Or just carbon fiber?....


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Ridefat1981 (Mar 17, 2014)

I am trying to talk my girlfriend into not shooting me, if I sell my car and buy a XX1 Beargrease.


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

Rcksqrl said:


> CFP the brand? Or just carbon fiber?....
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


Yes, Carbon fiber Reinforce Plastic ("CRP"). Some one-offs, to keep me bum clean.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Bummer, was hoping to find a set! Those look sweeeeeeet!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Idshooter (Oct 27, 2006)

Was on vacation this week and was on the fat bike the whole time. Climbed 25000 vertical on the new Ti Mukluk. Just can't seem to get enough of it. I guess you could say I am a full fledged chubby chaser now.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*added some storage room*


----------



## hbs (Feb 4, 2014)

Unfortunately I won't get to use this for a while. Yesterday I crashed while riding my FatBoy, my chest landed on the end of my handlebar, and now I have a fractured rib. Bummer!


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Just got the Lezyne micro floor drive HV today. Unfortunately this is the only spot on the Fatboy I could mount. It would rub the frame (metal on metal) anywhere else.


----------



## FrY10cK (Oct 14, 2011)

Just googled it but couldn't find a source for a "cfp fender". Where did you get it?


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

FrY10cK said:


> Just googled it but couldn't find a source for a "cfp fender". Where did you get it?


I think the guy makes his own stuff. No retail.


----------



## moxnix (Nov 19, 2011)

Two Zefal cages. [sarcasm]I'm such a baller[/sarcasm]


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

NATE FOR THE LEFTIED FAT FRONT!!
kinda cool.


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

Heavy duty CK :



I learned the hard way, that more grip kills rear hubs, so decided to upgrade.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Some wheels for the Puffin



Got all the parts I need except for one....


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

drofluf said:


> Some wheels for the Puffin
> 
> Got all the parts I need except for one....


would that be the frame/fork?


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Stevob said:


> would that be the frame/fork?


How did you guess?


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

I have unlocked all the attachments on the fatbike lol

Yinding


----------



## Idshooter (Oct 27, 2006)

Just installed the Alternator drop outs for 12mm through axle on my ti Mukluk and the conversion for my Hope Fatsno hub. Not going to Bs anyone. At 145 lbs stiffness was not my intention. I just couldn't stand the Qr options.


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

oh man thats awesome I can't wait to do that with mine!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

empire_builder said:


> On original Marge (heavy) rims! Ho Hum. What might be interesting are the tubes -- Q-tubes 24 x 2.4-2.75. Obviously larger than needed (in hindsight), but they'd be just the thing for a clown shoe.
> View attachment 884879
> 
> My son and I did four wheels today. Used up an entire pint of Stan's!


Split Q Tubes work great fat. I know it's fairly expensive, but if you laced up a Marge Lite in place of that older rim, it would transform your bike. 
And yeah, you're right, I do Clownshoes like that and it works perfect.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Clydesdale Clint said:


> New Wheelset from Mike Curiak (mikesee) (Lace Mine 29 - Big Bicycle Wheels).
> 
> Stans Flows on gold Salsa Conversion Hubs. Currently shod with the ultimate in fat-bike tires, 622-42mm Conti Tour Ride tires.
> 
> ...


We are not amused...








But my "road" bike has 2.1 Michelins on p35s on fat front 29r...

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Renthal Fatbar Lite carbon bars and One One Fatty carbon fork.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

drofluf said:


> How did you guess?


I feel ya pain. I sooo wanted a Puffin, but couldn't find the funds when needed. Got an On-One Fatty and I'm very happy with it. Looking forward to pics and ride reports of the Puffin when it arrives.


----------



## bikerjohnny (Mar 25, 2011)

I bought these 1UP racks because of my fatbike. Best racks I've ever used. Can go from fatbike to road bike with no issues!!! Love it.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

They are awesome racks. I was thinking about getting a roof tray like yours and securing it to the bed rail of my truck somehow.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Is there a locking feature on those racks?


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## bikerjohnny (Mar 25, 2011)

Rcksqrl said:


> Is there a locking feature on those racks?
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


Not really, they do make a small lock that goes through the wheel but I'm not sure about those. I run a cable lock though the bike frame. My previous hitch bike rack didn't have a lock feature either. Doing it this way has worked for me for the last five years. I love that I don't have to remove the wheel or convert anything to run any bike I have. The simplicity of it makes me smile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtaylor (Jul 22, 2010)

*can't wait to ride*















Marge Lites
Husker DU's
Hope hubs
created by Mendon Cyclesmith
can't wait , should be a ripper of a ride.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

New "fender"
Aka
Mud flask
















Bar bell

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## dtaylor (Jul 22, 2010)

*Buds vs Marge Lite*


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Rcksqrl said:


> View attachment 892130
> 
> 
> New "fender"
> ...


Cool bar bell, where did you get that? I haven't seen that before...must get one!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

King cage out f Colorado I believe. Just type in bicycle barbell an it should pop up!

Mounted it flat instead of vertical for clearance as currently I transport the bike in my element without removing wheel.


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

I need to cover up my never-used front derailleur mount, thus the MRP DeCapItator. To tell the truth, I'm not sure I like it. Its rectangular shape doesn't cover up the round Paragon mount as well as the old Eriksen seatpost cap I was using before. Maybe I'll strip the black ano so it matches better.


MRP De-Cap-itator by bundokbiker, on Flickr


MRP De-Cap-itator by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## amckimmey (Nov 7, 2013)

Revelate Designs Feedbag


----------



## Ivan M (Mar 18, 2014)

This, my first fatty


----------



## Jonnychimpo (Jan 25, 2014)

Plus, your Salsa almost matches your beer of choice! Nice bike by the way.


----------



## Ivan M (Mar 18, 2014)

Jonnychimpo said:


> Plus, your Salsa almost matches your beer of choice! Nice bike by the way.


True, lololololo. Thanks, my small downfall......I Love BEER!


----------



## Jonnychimpo (Jan 25, 2014)

Me too!! Now my bike looks like the sorbet machine crashed into the clown car!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Jonnychimpo said:


> Me too!! Now my bike looks like the sorbet machine crashed into the clown car!


Lurid!

Now you just need neon coloured grips and saddle to complete the picture. 

I'm not brave enough...


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Got bored and alternated the holes on the RDs with gorilla tape/Indenti-tape. 








Finally bought a floor pump!!









Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Upgraded from my fat front karate monkey into this wonderful slug. I get it now.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

anortherncrazy said:


> Got bored and alternated the holes on the RDs with gorilla tape/Indenti-tape.
> Finally bought a floor pump!!
> 
> Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


How many pumps to air up a fat tire with that thing?


----------



## Billy B (Feb 27, 2008)

dvn said:


> Renthal Fatbar Lite carbon bars and One One Fatty carbon fork.
> 
> View attachment 890177


How do you like that bar??


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Lars_D said:


> How many pumps to air up a fat tire with that thing?


Haven't counted yet, but it aint as much as my frame mounted pump!!!


----------



## bikerjohnny (Mar 25, 2011)

I bought a hole saw and duct tape for the GF bike. I also put in 2.75 tubes to save weight, no pics of those, does that count?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

New build will be 1x10.....


----------



## AdamJay (Jan 27, 2014)

Sold my FB4's stock front wheel (Or8 sealed 135mm front hub laced to Weinmann DHL100) in the trade thread, so I had Bicycle Garage Indy at the Bike Hub build me up this beauty to replace it:









Of course, being car-free, I had to get it home. Xtracycle is a great mule.









Oh, and the rear needed a Knard.









This is the 3rd wheel I've had built with the Origin 8 ATPRO80 UL rim. Great rims for offset builds, and not terribly heavy. $60/rim is nice on the wallet, too. My FB4 has lost 2lbs rotational weight by swapping out the double wall rims to these ULs. If you were to do just a rim swap and keep your old hubs and spokes, comes out to about $100/lb with labor. Not too bad, considering it becomes a very slippery slope shaving grams after that.
Or, just buy a Boris and get these rims stock  Haha


----------



## TrailCrawler (Aug 24, 2013)

Added some red to my bike with Neon rims, Chris King 1 1/8" Top Cap, ODI Lock On Clamps, KCNC SC10 QR Seatpost Collar, VP pedals, Deity Presta Valve Caps (hey just needed to spend a few dollars more to get free shipping, why not!)


----------



## TrailCrawler (Aug 24, 2013)

AdamJay, that wheel turned out pretty nice with the red hub!


----------



## AdamJay (Jan 27, 2014)

TrailCrawler said:


> AdamJay, that wheel turned out pretty nice with the red hub!


Thanks, bro! Those pedals are sharp, may have to give them a try. I've been using "Bigfoot" pedals on all my bikes due to my 13EEE feet, but those red VPs look to have about the same width, possibly even wider. And, better yet they appear to be about half as thick, which could really save me on pedal strikes. How do you like them?


----------



## TrailCrawler (Aug 24, 2013)

AdamJay said:


> Thanks, bro! Those pedals are sharp, may have to give them a try. I've been using "Bigfoot" pedals on all my bikes due to my 13EEE feet, but those red VPs look to have about the same width, possibly even wider. And, better yet they appear to be about half as thick, which could really save me on pedal strikes. How do you like them?


Other than the wheelset, I literally installed everything this afternoon. So unfortunately I don't have any ride time on the pedals. Heres the specs on them.

VP Components VP-001 Pedals


Intended use: All Purpose Urban/XC/City 
112x97mm CNC machined aluminum platform with 26 replaceable pins 
13mm thick pedal body and CNC machined chromoly Axle 
Lightweight Self Lubricating (LSL) and sealed bearings 


Item Specifications ColorRedWeight360gIntended UseBMX,DH/FreerideMaterialAluminumPedal Spindle9/16"Spindle MaterialChromolyPedal TypePlatformDefined ColorRed

Amazon.com : VP All Purpose DH/FR/ BMX Pedal Dark Red : Bike Pedals : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## AdamJay (Jan 27, 2014)

Yea, specs look real good. I just went ahead and bought a new pair for $48 on eBay. Aside from good looks, they're lighter than my current pedals and will give me about 6mm more clearance away from pedal strikes (and I was just considering shortening my crank arms for that very reason).

Thanks again!



TrailCrawler said:


> Other than the wheelset, I literally installed everything this afternoon. So unfortunately I don't have any ride time on the pedals. Heres the specs on them.
> 
> VP Components VP-001 Pedals
> 
> ...


----------



## TrailCrawler (Aug 24, 2013)

AdamJay said:


> Yea, specs look real good. I just went ahead and bought a new pair for $48 on eBay. Aside from good looks, they're lighter than my current pedals and will give me about 6mm more clearance away from pedal strikes (and I was just considering shortening my crank arms for that very reason).
> 
> Thanks again!


Sounds like a win! They replaced my Black Ops Proform pedals, which were quite heavy, but durable. Pedal thickness on the VP's is skinnier, way more studs 26 vs 16 in the Proforms, much lighter too! 360g vs 570g

I was also thinking about shorter cranks to lessen pedal strikes. I'm not at all knowledgable about the topic. My concern from going from 170mm to 165mm is loss of leverage. From what reading I have found on the topic, most crank arms just have offset drilling for the pedals, the arms are the same length. The leverage I guess would be similar to running a gear higher than the next lowest gear. Then I kept reminding myself it's only 5mm. In the end it didn't seem worth while for me to pursue this.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

TrailCrawler said:


> I was also thinking about shorter cranks to lessen pedal strikes. I'm not at all knowledgable about the topic. My concern from going from 170mm to 165mm is loss of leverage. From what reading I have found on the topic, most crank arms just have offset drilling for the pedals, the arms are the same length. The leverage I guess would be similar to running a gear higher than the next lowest gear. Then I kept reminding myself it's only 5mm. In the end it didn't seem worth while for me to pursue this.


I run 165mm on most of my bikes, and have been since 2008, when I built up my Jones bike that way, then slowly switched over my other bikes. My and my wife's Middleburns, Shimano XTs, SLX, and Sugino all have shorter arms. Only one cheap crankset (CODA?) has a hole drilled higher to make it shorter.


----------



## AdamJay (Jan 27, 2014)

Drevil said:


> I run 165mm on most of my bikes, and have been since 2008, when I built up my Jones bike that way, then slowly switched over my other bikes. My and my wife's Middleburns, Shimano XTs, SLX, and Sugino all have shorter arms. Only one cheap crankset (CODA?) has a hole drilled higher to make it shorter.


Two of my three bikes have 170mm crank arms, and my fat bike is 175mm. I'm thinking I'll change the 175mm to a 165mm once my BB needs replacing. I don't mind the loss in leverage, in fact I'll technically get a little more with these thinner VP pedals. What I do mind is pedal strikes on the side of a tight ridge line or a log with my wide 100mm BB. I'll take every millimeter I can get. 
30" inseam.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Got 1x transmission or single speed and a KS-Lev dropper post?

This new Southpaw Lever from KS is so much more ergonomic than the standard lever, highly recommend!


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

My new Mukluk Ti. In order to justify a fat bike in Santa Barbara I had to pretend that I was going to be riding on sand. I did get in a 10 mile leg on the beach as part of a longer ride last weekend and it was pretty fun. I've been on just regular dirt singletrack a little and that is fun also. I set it up more for reliability than light weight.

XX1 drivetrain with 28 tooth front sprocket and grip shifter.
Raceface Next SL 175mm cranks.
BB7S with 180mm/160mm rotors with Speed Dial 7 levers.
King headset.
Canfield Crampon Magnesium pedals.
Thompson X4 0 degree 60mm stem.
Thomson titanium 12 degree bars.
Thomson Elite Dropper seatpost.
Selle Italia SLR XC Flow saddle.
Marge Lite rims.
Hope Pro 2 Fatsno hubs.
Husker Du front, Knard rear.
28 ½ lbs with the pedals.

I was looking for tires and wheels specifically for dirt instead of a do everything setup. Mike C of Lace Mine 29 - Big Bicycle Wheels recommended and built the wheelset for me. I've always wanted a titanium bike since it seemed like the ultimate material 27 years ago when I was buying my steel bikes. After three carbon bikes in a row it seemed to be time for titanium.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Sweet ride^^^^^


----------



## Ivan M (Mar 18, 2014)

Welnic said:


> View attachment 898239
> 
> 
> My new Mukluk Ti. In order to justify a fat bike in Santa Barbara I had to pretend that I was going to be riding on sand. I did get in a 10 mile leg on the beach as part of a longer ride last weekend and it was pretty fun. I've been on just regular dirt singletrack a little and that is fun also. I set it up more for reliability than light weight.
> ...


That is one sweet SEXY ride, wow! I love it!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Yakima action. Hmm. We'll see. It's not a trailer hitch rack but it'll work. 









Sent from my wireless communication apparatus


----------



## -edgecrusher- (Jun 29, 2011)

Rock Shox Reverb Stealth, the other stuff is for the MTB


----------



## DB68GT (Jun 12, 2014)

Rimstrips and new bars...


----------



## Fat907 (Jun 29, 2014)

Bluto and HED big deals


----------



## efuss (Dec 15, 2011)

Fat907 said:


> Bluto and HED big deals


Nice! Let us know how it rides.


----------



## Fat907 (Jun 29, 2014)

Still dialing in the travel.........right now it's at 63mm and the a-c is 469 which is only 1mm over stock but still trying different air tubes


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Fat907 said:


> Still dialing in the travel.........right now it's at 63mm and the a-c is 469 which is only 1mm over stock but still trying different air tubes


But is that 63mm without sag? 80mm with sag should put you pretty close to stock geometry?


----------



## Fat907 (Jun 29, 2014)

Yeah... We got the wrong air tube in it right now... They sent the one for a 26" instead of a 29" fork... It will be real close to stock


----------



## freehighlander (Feb 1, 2007)

*Scottish Puffin*

Puffins finally landed in Uk :thumbsup:

Here,s mine

From NE Scotland Just in time for Holidays to the West Coast




























Really happy with it. Great handling


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Those Puffins are handsome bikes. Good to see it's all come good in the end.


----------



## efuss (Dec 15, 2011)

*It was a good week for the Pugsley*

Gravity Dropper Descender post, Thomson Carbon Riser Bars, Thomson Elite Stem,On-One Carbon Fatty Fork.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Ridea M4-S1 oval chainring with narrow/wide teeth. When it comes to oval chainrings, these guys have them in pretty much any BCD you can think of. This 32T goes down to the diameter of a 30T when pedaling through the dead spot and grows to a 34T in the power stroke.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

And to think that no one gave BioPace any merit 30 years ago.


----------



## Pat2A (Jan 20, 2008)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> And to think that no one gave BioPace any merit 30 years ago.


It's normal, the Biopace conception was stupid. 
The oval fixation moved by 180 degrees on the crankset. It could not work correctly.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Small frame bag holds a bottle and all the tools and such that I need to take on a 2-4 hour ride.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Atlas bars:


----------



## Raul34 (Feb 7, 2012)

Couple new wheels

Rear laced to a new A8

Can't wait to get all the parts on her and put it through the wringer this coming stomping season.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

100mm Race Face stem to go with the Atlas bars. Reach is pretty much perfect now, super happy with it:










And a WTB Pure V, which my backside likes and is on my other bikes.










I picked up a Dave's Mud Shovel as well, but won't be putting it on until winter/mud season.


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

New carbon fork for Niner semifat update.
Farley needed some facelift too so i built new front wheel.


----------



## winkster (Mar 28, 2012)

Bluto at 100mm and KS LEV 272 dropper post. No need to slow down any more.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Better and lighter tires for my terrain, installed the King HS off of another frame I had hanging around. Also switched the stock cassette for an almost new pg-990 I had as well. Between tires/tubes/cassette I took 3 lbs off this week, for about ~$150


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

OneUp + XT 11-36 for my Fatboy:


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

*Finally got some safety on my rack.*

Here is a shot of my Thule double with trailer lights installed. I usually carry two bikes and the lights worked great but when I put the Thule extender on I couldn't see the lights again so back to the store and another set of lights. They are independently wired so I just plug in the set I need.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

gcappy said:


> Here is a shot of my Thule double with trailer lights installed. I usually carry two bikes and the lights worked great but when I put the Thule extender on I couldn't see the lights again so back to the store and another set of lights. They are independently wired so I just plug in the set I need.
> 
> View attachment 910958


I always appreciate a little imagination. That's impressive, and I especially like the lights for self preservation.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

With just the two bike rack on and two fatties the tail lights are totally obscured. I had to do something before an accident occurred. I also have a six road bike rack for the roof. I don't know why but my vehicle is always chosen as the team ride.


----------



## Pat2A (Jan 20, 2008)

Shift-Up 177mm x 12mm and 142mm x 15mm Thru-Axle.
70 grams less heavy than my DT-Swiss RWS.


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

Where did you buy these?


----------



## Pat2A (Jan 20, 2008)

mortenste said:


> Where did you buy these?


Shift-Up in France.
It's a special order but I think he doesn't export in USA.


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

maybe to norway


----------



## Pat2A (Jan 20, 2008)

mortenste said:


> maybe to norway


Yes I think It's possible for Norway. 
Contact him.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

New Fatboy and Oveja Negra Superwedgie frame bag. Love it!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

On-One Ringmaster 30t


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Tincup69 said:


> New Fatboy and Oveja Negra Superwedgie frame bag. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 911654


I like that. Do you have a link?


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Bearhunter said:


> I like that. Do you have a link?


For the frame bag? OVEJA NEGRA bikepacking - Oveja Negra Bikepacking


----------



## Phil Sexton (Jul 20, 2014)

Just added some new stuff to my bike. Most of my Fat Biking, so far, is on Bike Paths and in the city streets....so rearview mirrors and bright lighting were my concerns. I added a pair of Oqsprot Universal Rearview Mirrors to the bike's forks. And I added 6 LED Frog Lights. 4 of them mounted up front, on the fork as well and a red LED Frog Light and a blue LED Frog Light on the back of the bike's rack. Riding in NYC, especially at night, I believe that everything around, all I can and cannot see, is out to hit me. So I want to make sure I can see and be seen!


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

This is a great bag! I've resisted buying one thinking there must be a smaller solution but I think this Revelate bag is gonna be perfect. Great service from Speedway Cycles, got the bag in 2 days (USPS Priority Mail) from AK to NY.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Got a 5 day stage race coming up called the Simpson Desert race, 130km per day over soft sand, corrugations and temps in the mid 40's... the "ass doctor" is a very important person at this race as many people have serious butt issues, from red raw and bleeding to just aching sitbones and super saddle sores.

Bought this 400g boat anchor to try... feels good so far. Comfortable feet, hands and ass are 100% excluded from my weight weenie list.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

ozzybmx said:


> Got a 5 day stage race coming up called the Simpson Desert race, 130km per day over soft sand, corrugations and temps in the mid 40's...


My brother did that (or a similar one) a few years back.

Two things stand out. He used a Rohloff so didn't have derailleur problems like his mate did. And more importantly, was tubeless which paid off because he was pulling about 20 - 30 burrs out each day.

(I was sceptical about tubeless until I saw his tyres a few days after the race - still encrusted, but holding its pressure.)

Good luck!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks Velo, looking forward to it. The organising, the gear needed and logistics for my support vehicle is nearly as much work as getting my legs ready for it.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Lake MX175 shoes and Crankbrothers Candy3 pedals:


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

*Rear Rack*

Picked this up today. It's a sunlite. I saw it at my LBS and thought it was wide enough. I ended up stretching it about 1.5" at the bottom mounts to get it around my 190 drop outs. As you can see there is plenty of tire clearance. I have a GC mounted on a CS right now but there is enough clearance for any combination made. $34.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

Mr Pink57 said:


> On-One Ringmaster 30t


Yes! An alternative to the overpriced WTC ring. I wish I knew about these when I was shopping for parts last spring.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

gcappy said:


> Picked this up today. It's a sunlite. I saw it at my LBS and thought it was wide enough. I ended up stretching it about 1.5" at the bottom mounts to get it around my 190 drop outs. As you can see there is plenty of tire clearance. I have a GC mounted on a CS right now but there is enough clearance for any combination made. $34.
> 
> View attachment 913816
> View attachment 913817
> View attachment 913818


I liked mine so much I put one on my wife's bike. Black to match of course.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Also an M988 rear brake. I'll post those up when I have both brakes and rotors in hand.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Gigantic said:


> Lake MX175 shoes and Crankbrothers Candy3 pedals:


Hey Ronald Mcdonald called he wants his shoes back


----------



## grtpmkn (Jul 29, 2005)

I've been doing more urban/road/dirt road riding lately (versus just mountain biking trails) on my Pugsley Ops so I invested in a mirror. It's made by Mirrycle and was only $14. I mounted it "cafe racer" style and it really works well. So much better than having to constantly turn around to look for traffic.


----------



## tri-tele (Jun 18, 2009)

Good idea. It's damned hard to hear traffic noise over the rumble rumble rumble of fatty tires on dirt or pavement.


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

New rearhub arrived but waiting for carbon rims


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Received a new Surly Bud today for use this winter. Mounted it up for a test ride and it seems like a pretty nice tire. It rolls smooth and quiet with lots of grip and no self steer compared to the floyds that I run during the summer. The Nate that I used last winter in the front will go to the back in place of a HuDu. I think it will be a very good combination for snow.


----------



## grtpmkn (Jul 29, 2005)

tri-tele said:


> Good idea. It's damned hard to hear traffic noise over the rumble rumble rumble of fatty tires on dirt or pavement.


Exactly!!! So hard to hear anything over the roar of the tires


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

For the fatback.


----------



## blades2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

Mock up of my bike which I'll be building over the next few weeks. 
The frame bag (Becker Gear) is way more orange than the picture shows and its fantastic!

Bike is a Borealis Yampa XO1 build though I changed out the cranks and am going to change out the seatpost to a syntace P6 I think. I will also be running the Light Bicycle 90mm rims which I ordered a week ago.

Roll on winter!


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

bought this bad boy today.. upgrading from my 3 mos old kona wo... Should have bought this in the first place..


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

av8or said:


> View attachment 916759
> 
> 
> ... Should have bought this in the first place..


My son, here in the Church Of The Fat, we do not judge (well okay, that's an outright lie, just look at some of the posts :eekster. But at any rate, you have come to your senses and are hereby absolved. Go forth, and for your penance, shred mightily. :madmax:

Sweet ride, brother, congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## rschreck (Aug 11, 2014)

A Pugs! Yesterday was new bike day. I'll post a pic later today.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Bike Bag Dude frame bag with an extra special badge


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

ozzybmx said:


> Bike Bag Dude frame bag with an extra special badge


Love it Bill!! Oh and good luck on your race.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Cheers Bob, 40 day countdown and still so much stuff to organise.


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

*Bud and Lou*

These came yesterday - Bud and Lou for my wife's new Fatbike 

Now we just wait for the bike, a Norwegian brand, to arrive as well


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*A Buddy For Chubbs*

Got Ole Chubb's a buddy to share bike island with (and make trips to ripple store for trail sauce).

"Lil Mule":

















It's fun. Very swoopy to ride.


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

*Xeed Fat Tubby*



pez d spencer said:


> These came yesterday - Bud and Lou for my wife's new Fatbike
> 
> Now we just wait for the bike, a Norwegian brand, to arrive as well
> 
> View attachment 917250


And then the bike arrived 

Upgraded with:
Bud/Lou
SLX front der.
XTR Shadow+ rear der.
SLX cassette
XT shifters


----------



## Naumoff42 (Aug 9, 2014)

surlybugger said:


> Got Ole Chubb's a buddy to share bike island with (and make trips to ripple store for trail sauce).
> 
> "Lil Mule":
> 
> ...


What kind of front light is that on your fatty? Also what seat do you have on those? It looks comfortable


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

Naumoff42 said:


> What kind of front light is that on your fatty? Also what seat do you have on those? It looks comfortable


Some Deal-x-treem headlights. I got some new ones coming (2 x 4000lm), and I'll braze up a new cage for them.

On the commuter, I bolted on a picatini rail, then attached one of my toy weapon lights.

The seats are Selle SMP "Plus". I had the Lite-209, but wanted more foam and width. I found my seat. 

Cheers,


----------



## circlesuponcircles (May 10, 2011)

that spot needs a beer bottle cap with a bolt through it


----------



## Sardo Numspa (Jul 11, 2014)

still waiting on my orange fatboy to arrive, but i saw these on sale and had to pick them up (not the keyboard of course).


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

New front derailleur and carbon fender


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Quite excited these came in finally! 28t ring...


----------



## hammercycle88 (Jul 11, 2013)

deleted


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I ordered a yellow bottle cage.. I dunno if I need a pic of that it's pretty self explanatory lol

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

*His n Hers fatties.*

So after loosing everything in a fire about 3 weeks ago, getting my fat bike replaced was one of my top priorities...the wife was already on the fat bike fence and figured she might as well get in on it since we had to replace her mtb and cruiser as well. I've got some other bikes to replace, but sore subject.

So we pulled the trigger on a Fatboy for me and last year's Pug Ops for her.

The came in yesterday and the shop had them ready to go well before end-of-day. Thick Bikes. If you're ever in Pittsburgh and need something, there ya go.

Just in time for our trip out to Raystown that has been planned for just about a year. Things get better.


----------



## Lordie (Sep 27, 2005)

*new bike day*

new bike day  got the fatty chasis bundle and going to take it thru the trails this weekend. cockpit a bit tight tho, might fine tune it or run a layback seatpost.


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

Bluto!!! And reverb dropper last week..


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Lordie said:


> new bike day  got the fatty chasis bundle and going to take it thru the trails this weekend. cockpit a bit tight tho, might fine tune it or run a layback seatpost.
> 
> View attachment 921224


Nice Retrotec frame in the background. :thumbsup:


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

El cheapo Spesh moto grips and new pins for the Helvas. Nothing major, just the lil things!


----------



## tonygeo (Aug 20, 2013)

Race Face...









I LIKE BIKES


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

New Syncros saddle with ti rails. It's more comfortable than it looks!


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*I Love Adding Weight To The Rig.*

Just got some bigger _LIGHTS_.

Then brazed up a bigger cage:









Painted it black:









Then went for a test ride in the dark, spooky, woods. :thumbsup:


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

anortherncrazy said:


> New Syncros saddle with ti rails. It's more comfortable than it looks!
> 
> View attachment 922306


anortherncrazy, what tire is that? ^^^^


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

surlybugger said:


> Just got some bigger _LIGHTS_.
> 
> Then brazed up a bigger cage:
> 
> ...


Awesome fab skills man! I'm envious

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

@spovegas 45nrth studless Dillinger. great tire..


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

RF Cinches, 30T.


----------



## Lordie (Sep 27, 2005)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Nice Retrotec frame in the background. :thumbsup:


the retro use to be my main off-road machine,but off-road duties swap by the new fatty, so i slap in some CX tires, and ride it as a commuter city touring/riding. lotsa zing in the ride, wonderful bike.


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

Xt brakes f/r, 203mm front and 180mm rear icetech rotors.. Adapters, bleed kit and mineral oil.. $465 total.. Had to cut and bleed brakes to fit fatboy..


----------



## Kay9Cop (Sep 4, 2014)

A new set of Arkel luggage for next week's bike-packing/hunting trip to the Clearwater Creek Controlled Use Area.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Kay9Cop said:


> A new set of Arkel luggage for next week's bike-packing/hunting trip to the Clearwater Creek Controlled Use Area.


I love those Arkel bags!!


----------



## bennybullfrog (Aug 1, 2014)

*In anticipation of my Fat Bike arrival*









Brooks B17 Narrow Saddle black


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

I just bought this little guy to brighten up my winter rides.....








Taz 1500- should do a good job lighting up the trails. I'm planning on running it on half power as a helmet light with a Lezyne Mega Drive on the bars.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Big shopping day!

2014 Salsa Mukluk Frameset, 17"
Salsa Promoto 2 Seatpost/Stem
X9 Shifter, Type 2 RD, X9 11-36 cassette
Race Face Turbine Crankset
Race Face 32t narrow/wide chainring
Sun Mulefut rims
Vee Bulldozer tires
Hayes Dyno brakes
Salsa grips
Xpedo Spry pedals


----------



## BlackMamba2012 (Nov 24, 2011)

Bike in a box


----------



## Slarti (Dec 18, 2010)

zeb said:


> New front derailleur and carbon fender


Hey Zeb,
Where did you get the carbon fender and what bike are you running it on?


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Just purchased a stem captain as I like to know the temp, it's not that accurate however as it seems to pick up the temp of the metal rather than the air? :madman:
> 
> View attachment 799265


Interesting. That's good to know. I've got the clock one, but I have yet to mount it on a bike. Any problems fitting it?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Mine refused to stay in place, fell apart after about a month. Was disappointed to say the least as I love the concept of thermometer on the stem. Didn't have it long enough to determine how accurate it was. I did hear from others that it would pick up the temp of the bike over the ambient temp. Have a garmin 500 and its temp reading does the same thing! 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Medic Zero said:


> Interesting. That's good to know. I've got the clock one, but I have yet to mount it on a bike. Any problems fitting it?





Rcksqrl said:


> Mine refused to stay in place, fell apart after about a month.


I have had my Stem Captain for over a year. It feel out a lot when I first got it. I contacted Stem Captain and they said to take off the silicon friction ring and shim it with aluminum duct tape (real duct tape). I probably have a dozen layers on mine now. The silicone band seems to get smaller as it ages. When ever mine pops out, I add another layer of tape.

I think the concept needs a set screw, but then the stem cap would have to be thicker to accommodate the threads.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Agree it needs set screw


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

anortherncrazy said:


> New Syncros saddle with ti rails. It's more comfortable than it looks!


Is this an attempt to keep your Girl of the good fat bike? :thumbsup:


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Medic Zero said:


> Interesting. That's good to know. I've got the clock one, but I have yet to mount it on a bike. Any problems fitting it?


No problems fitting, simple bolt.... But as said, it popped out and the UK importer was not interested in helping me out when I lost the top part; Needless to say, I never bought another and I had this made for me instead! :thumbsup:


----------



## jackdz (Aug 12, 2010)

Specialized Fatboy Expert:
Raceface Next SL with 32T direct mount and Raceface PF30 bottom bracket. Formula R1 brakes with Ashima Air-Rotor discs, 180/160.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

Matching pedals


----------



## PedroK (Sep 29, 2014)

Self-made carbon rear fender. Bracket is from broken Portland Desing Works rear fender.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Bought some Dillinger 5s to replace last year's little ones. Earlier today I had a body fat analysis and came out at 4.9%. Secondary fat bike purchase- a peanut butter snickers.


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

Where have you got Dillinger 5s from if I may ask? Have you liked the 4s much?

Chris.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

4s were great but since I can fit bigger ones I will. I got em at the Angry Catfish in Minneapolis.


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

New playbike for training in technical spots.


----------



## maineCommuter (Aug 4, 2014)

Maiden voyage today. Love it.


----------



## Bone Shaker (Sep 25, 2014)

Lucky!
Would you mind posting your frame size and rider measurements? I want one of these ICTs and have to buy unseen. Thanks so much.


----------



## maineCommuter (Aug 4, 2014)

Bone Shaker said:


> Lucky!
> Would you mind posting your frame size and rider measurements? I want one of these ICTs and have to buy unseen. Thanks so much.


I'm six feet tall with 32 inch inseam. The frame is a size L


----------



## Bone Shaker (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice.
I'm very close in size. 5'11"/33" Can't decide M or L. What are your ride impressions and how is the fit for you?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## maineCommuter (Aug 4, 2014)

Bone Shaker said:


> Nice.
> I'm very close in size. 5'11"/33" Can't decide M or L. What are your ride impressions and how is the fit for you?
> Thanks for your help.


I'm an old fart and shrinking. I might be 5'11" by the end of the day before I stretch to 6' over night again &#55357;&#56842;

The bike is amazing. Take it with a grain of salt...this is my very first fatbike... Although I bike a lot almost daily

today was my first time on it, I rode some road, then some woods to a railroad track, rode the track for 5miles, then some road then power lines back home the bike went over everything deep mud puddles, deep mud, sand, crushed rock and railroad toes...no problem


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Picked up my first Fatbike Friday night. 2015 Trek Farley 6. Size 21.5" and weighs 31.5 pounds. Was able to take out today for about an hour and dodged the raindrops. I couldn't stop smiling, what a blast to ride.

My current bike--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Is this an attempt to keep your Girl of the good fat bike? :thumbsup:


I think it's workiiiing!!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

anortherncrazy said:


> I think it's workiiiing!!


 :thumbsup:

I went new style old school! Tricky to get the angle right but it's getting better every time I ride it..... Will need another for the second bike, so might get the narrower C15 version.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

Went to my LBS to order a set of winter tires..... They just got in a shipment from 45Nrth, so I walked out with a set of these....










Let it snow


----------



## Sgraffite (Oct 6, 2014)

Fenders for winter riding:









Installed:










$30 from the junk yard, plus a few dollars in screws and such from the local hardware store.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Sgraffite said:


> Fenders for winter riding:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Burger bell for the win! I've got those on a few bikes.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Sgraffite said:


> Fenders for winter riding:
> 
> $30 from the junk yard, plus a few dollars in screws and such from the local hardware store.


What bike are they off. Suzuki?

Looks like you managed to mount them without too much modification.

Motorbike mudguards/fenders are a natural for fatbikes IMO. Robust, light, but flexible, pretty hard to beat.


----------



## Sgraffite (Oct 6, 2014)

Velobike said:


> What bike are they off. Suzuki?
> 
> Looks like you managed to mount them without too much modification.
> 
> Motorbike mudguards/fenders are a natural for fatbikes IMO. Robust, light, but flexible, pretty hard to beat.


The bottom rear piece needed a decent amount of modification to get around the dérailleur mount, and I needed to leave space for the framebag velcro straps (not pictured, was sent in for warranty). That piece did have a Suzuki logo printed on the back. The other prieces I couldn't tell the brand, I believe all the pieces were from different bikes as the colors didn't quite match.










The front piece just needed to be melted enough to fit under the fork and not rub the tire. I agree the material is quite strong and light, and able to flex if needed.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

^^I got this
To go in this


----------



## kaiser2 (Jul 27, 2008)

PedroK said:


> Self-made carbon rear fender. Bracket is from broken Portland Desing Works rear fender.


Looks great! Tell us more.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

the mayor said:


> View attachment 929555
> 
> 
> ^^I got this
> ...


Now that is proper porn.


----------



## Destr0 (Aug 15, 2014)

First post in here. I am really liking the color (this is for my Bucksaw build) -


----------



## Mr.Snakebite (Aug 13, 2013)

a set of SLX brakes....


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

New flat pedals for my new Trek Farley 6.

2014 Trek Fuel 8-29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

PedroK said:


>


Any info on the frame bag you are using?


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

brought this home. stoked!


----------



## bennybullfrog (Aug 1, 2014)

*For my stuff*









Porta-Pack: Sport Rack Pack, Bike Storage Pack. Providing storage traditional packs do not, water resistant and made from heavy duty Cordura. Made in the USA.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

If you take the warning sticker off your Raceface cranks, your rides will be more fun.



Robg68 said:


> New flat pedals for my new Trek Farley 6.
> 
> 2014 Trek Fuel 8-29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Pat2A (Jan 20, 2008)

Some new tires :
- Hüsker Düe
- Hodag
- Snowshoe
- H-Billie


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Cool! Good to know I am not the only one who has a tire fetish.



Pat2A said:


> Some new tires :
> - Hüsker Düe
> - Hodag
> - Snowshoe
> ...


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Want a review of Said tires.....


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Added a 36t-sized Raceface bashguard in anodized blue to my Borealis Echo today, along with a new rear Surly Lou 4.8" tire (other one was getting squirrelly on loose off-camber descents after a mere 650 miles of trail riding).


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> If you take the warning sticker off your Raceface cranks, your rides will be more fun.


It reminds me to ride safer. LOL. Yea I didn't even notice the sticker until I posted the pic.

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## gresults (Sep 8, 2014)

Thule with Fat Tire adapters...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wig (Aug 24, 2014)

*Loaded*

I was a little skeptical but the stuff is pretty nice: new seat post (234g), bar (136g) and stem (100g). Took off almost a pound from the factory Salsa equipment - brings the bike down to 24lbs


----------



## nathan59801 (Feb 20, 2011)

Benny, how is the quality of that Porta-Pack? Does the zipper look like it will hold up?


----------



## Bevo-66 (Sep 29, 2014)

Wig

How much flex in the seat post?
My BG is coming in a few weeks, I like what you did to yours!


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

I installed a 26T wide-narrow chainring from Absolute Black on Friday. I rode about 70 miles with it over the weekend and it seems to work pretty well, the cassette is a 9-speed 11-32 cassette and I am using a 10-speed KMC super-light chain. I'll probably upgrade the rear to an XX-1, but wanted to get the front sorted first. So far, I am pretty pleased with the single chainring in the front.


----------



## Wig (Aug 24, 2014)

The seat post doesn't seem to flex any more or less than the Salsa post - I guess that's good or bad depending on what you want. They have some scary light components but I chickened out on the price and durability although the quality seems very good


----------



## GISdork (Aug 28, 2012)

My ICTi


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

Glowworm XS at a group-buy price (you're way too late, sorry), yeah buddy!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Does my Krampus count?
Surly Krampus. New MTB Bikepacking rig. My fargo will be up for sale. by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Seen here from my test ride. I rode home, let the dog out, put my pedals and saddle on the bike, rode back to the shop, then brought it home.


----------



## bennybullfrog (Aug 1, 2014)

*Porta-Pack test*

It looks good. At $30 I'm sure it doesn't come up to the quality of the $100+ options. I will test when I receive my Nightrain Bullet early November. I'll look at how waterproof, tear resistant and how much stuff I can get in it and show a pic.


----------



## PedroK (Sep 29, 2014)

kaiser2 said:


> Looks great! Tell us more.


Fender is laminated onto the pipe . The finish is made with sharp scissors.


----------



## PedroK (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Any info on the frame bag you are using?


It is self-made bag.

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/how-sew-frame-bag-long-pic-heavy-596676.html


----------



## GISdork (Aug 28, 2012)

New Watson cycles bars, stem, and saddle


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

GISdork said:


> New Watson cycles bars, stem, and saddle


Thumbs up. Looks great. Will you be joining me at Meadowood tomorrow?


----------



## GISdork (Aug 28, 2012)

Not sure if the wife will let me ride tomorrow, but shed ride on Sunday? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## richie64 (May 24, 2013)

My wife's birthday present XS Pugsly, she loves it.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

New Raceface anodized blue bashguard and a new rear Surly Lou 26"x4.8" tire&#8230; pictures from a week ago Friday, I already have 60 or so miles on the new stuff.








Could have sworn I already posted this, but being 44 years old with two young boys who sap all my sanity makes me forget things.


----------



## SpeedyReady (Sep 10, 2014)

Pile of bits awaiting frame


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

SpeedyReady said:


> Pile of bits awaiting frame
> View attachment 932161


Nice bits!!


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Hope 170/150 to mulefut
:happy dance


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Alfine Dyno for the Krampus. Scored for 74$. by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Shimano dyno for my Krampus. Miss having lights whenever I want.


----------



## blades2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

Alpkit Kanga and Airlok XTra - Dual 
Out of the box quality looks great. Looking forward to testing them out once I have worked out the fitting, possible handlebar swap pending.


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

Hollywood fat wheel trays for my Swagman rack. I'm not sure if the Hollywood rack uses slightly larger tubing but the trays are a bit loose on my Swagman. The plastic pieces in the Hollywood tray are about 1 mm wider.

I'll probably use shim to keep it tight.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

so, the krampus has changed my bike fleet. out goes the fargo, along with it the frame bag that fit my pugsley, indy fab, sorta fit the krampus.

this week i added a krampus frame bag, and because i'll need one for the pugs... a pugsley frame bag.

IMG_8823 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

IMG_8824 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

gecho said:


> Hollywood fat wheel trays for my Swagman rack. I'm not sure if the Hollywood rack uses slightly larger tubing but the trays are a bit loose on my Swagman. The plastic pieces in the Hollywood tray are about 1 mm wider.
> 
> I'll probably use shim to keep it tight.
> 
> View attachment 933086


Got those Hollywood trays couple weeks ago. They fit slightly looser than the OEM trays. This is on a Swagman XTC-4.

Btw, do those crossbars to where you slide trays move around a bit or are they dead solid? Mine have lots of movement, especially the outer one and I'm thinking of returning the rack. (Or at least getting it swapped with another one)


----------



## gecho (Apr 27, 2012)

kryten said:


> Btw, do those crossbars to where you slide trays move around a bit or are they dead solid?


I haven't noticed any side to side movement on my XTC2.


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

gecho said:


> I haven't noticed any side to side movement on my XTC2.


Thanks, mine moves side to side and up and down as well and slowly getting worse. Basically, crossbar does not fit into the main rack arm snugly and has lot of play. Both of them, but outer one more than the inner one.

I will be exchanging mine as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## rschreck (Aug 11, 2014)

Liquidmantis said:


> Thanks to a end-of-season closeout at my FLBS I have joined the tribe. Sure it's old school but it was a cheap intro for me to see what the fatty fuss is about.


Why do people think a Pugsley is old school? Dumb.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, cool, looks like Eric Parsons is working in conjunction with Surly/QBP on the bags! :band:


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Snagged a pair of these.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Let us know how the toast feet wirk


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

*SRAM Hack*







Race Narrow Wide, Wolf tooth SRAM hack, WTB Pure V


----------



## rschreck (Aug 11, 2014)

Ba dow!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

^^^^^ took a few rides to calibrate my a$$ but now the brook Cambium is one of the comfiest saddles I ever have ridden!


----------



## rschreck (Aug 11, 2014)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> ^^^^^ took a few rides to calibrate my a$$ but now the brook Cambium is one of the comfiest saddles I ever have ridden!


I took a demo out and within minutes I was like oh I am buying this thing. I rode it for a week just to make sure.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Picked up some Race Face lock ons & a bashguard


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

I shall Hammer like the Wölv.


----------



## Marco674 (Nov 2, 2013)

Lu-Max said:


> I shall Hammer like the Wölv.


Whish I could get a hold of one pair. Where did you get it?


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

stjymee said:


> View attachment 933784
> Race Narrow Wide, Wolf tooth SRAM hack, WTB Pure V


How do you like it? Thought the xx1 was a cool idea, but way overpriced!!!! Think I may try it on an x5 or x7 cassette soon.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

Marco674 said:


> Wish I could get a hold of one pair. Where did you get it?


Pedal bike shop in Littleton, CO. They had a stack of them.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Wider, more "enduro" Azonic Flow handlebar in anodised blue of course!







Just had to get the evil clown bell, is totally fatbike!







Also, recently acquired a size small white Surly Pugsley frame courtesy of The_Aaron, put all my components (except for the seatpost) from my 9:zero:7 onto it. Built it up for my son's 10th birthday&#8230; which interesting enough is on December 1st, yet the bike has been sitting completely built for about in a month in almost plain view, and he still hasn't noticed it.


----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

Loving it. Less mess and my old front derailleur was getting pretty work. My LBS did the work for pretty cheap.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

This will be used heavily


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

Luuuucky kid!!! That is a killer Pug build, he'd gonna be stoked!!!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

frozenmonkey said:


> Luuuucky kid!!! That is a killer Pug build, he'd gonna be stoked!!!


Thanks! This is the third bike I've built up for my sons. I always put proper components on their bikes (Raceface cranks/bars/BB, Chris King headsets, Hope hubs, custom-built wheelsets, Oury lock-on grips with andodised ODI lock-on ends, etc.) since kids shouldn't have to ride heavy-assed bikes from department stores, and the extra anodised bling (cranks/bars/chainrings, etc.) factor makes the bikes even more aesthetically palatable to them. I originally bought the tanwall Nates for my own fatbike, but I bought myself a Borealis Echo so naturally once you've gone to the 4.8" tires, the 3.8" ones seem like going back to skinnies.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

the mayor said:


> This will be used heavily
> 
> View attachment 934351


Mayor... Where did you get that flask?

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## rschreck (Aug 11, 2014)

rschreck said:


> Why do people think a Pugsley is old school? Dumb.


Thanks for the negative rep Seventh-777. I understand. You ride a Specialized. I feel bad for ya.


----------



## Essox (Dec 10, 2013)

Going to give the Alpineduros a try!


----------



## Bone Shaker (Sep 25, 2014)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Built it up for my son's 10th birthday&#8230; which interesting enough is on December 1st, yet the bike has been sitting completely built for about in a month in almost plain view, and he still hasn't noticed it.
> View attachment 934183


I know some kids today are different from when I was young, but if you are at work at all during the day, he has ridden it already.:lol:
Great Dad, lucky son. Wish I had a bike like that at 10.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

My Pugs is now (hopefully) winter-ready. Started out as a Surly-Toob D4 front / Nate Rear. Now a split-tube tubeless D5 front / D4 rear. Retro-reflective blue tape as a rim strip to match the frame. As long as the tubless conversion doesn't leak, should be good. Should know tomorrow...


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

evandy said:


> My Pugs is now (hopefully) winter-ready. Started out as a Surly-Toob D4 front / Nate Rear. Now a split-tube tubeless D5 front / D4 rear. Retro-reflective blue tape as a rim strip to match the frame. As long as the tubless conversion doesn't leak, should be good. Should know tomorrow...
> 
> View attachment 935883
> 
> ...


That is one of the nicest looking pugsleys I have seen. Looks very well equipped


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

wjh said:


> That is one of the nicest looking pugsleys I have seen. Looks very well equipped


Thanks. I'm really hoping that the tubeless conversion reduces some rolling weight... compared to my Cross-Check this thing is a TANK.

Best part of the bike: Splurged on the 135mm SON Dynamo Hub + Luxos B headlight. Lights without batteries are AWESOME (and the LED lights are really bright these days).

Worst part of the bike: The Mud Shovel fenders are bleah. Hoping to replace them with Big-O Fenders at some point.


----------



## Coneheadthebarbituit (Sep 13, 2014)

Evandy,

Would you please elaborate on the Mud Shovels? Thanks.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

Coneheadthebarbituit said:


> Evandy,
> 
> Would you please elaborate on the Mud Shovels? Thanks.


Sure. My experience is from last winter's commute in snow and slush. I am used to full-length SKS Chromoplastic fenders on my Cross-Check, and I commute as close to daily as I can manage.

The Rear fender did an OK job keeping my back clean, so that part is definitely a "good job." However, both fenders failed and keeping critical parts of my bike free of snow and slush. No matter how I adjusted the front fender, my chainring and front derailer were both covered in mud and slush. The fender's too narrow at the bottom to actually keep anything off that part of the bike, and is too short besides. I can slide it down to help a little bit, but it's just too narrow to do much. It does an OK job of keeping stuff off my pants above the ankles, but that's about it.

None of this is really too surprising, given the design of the fenders... they're just not full coverage. And with the corosion of the salt, and the fact that freezing snow and slush will lock up the derailer (not to mention the chain), I just really need something better on my commute bike.

I spent the tail end of the winter (last 3-4 weeks) once 90% of the snow had melted riding my cross check with studded marathon winters; That worked very well to keep everything clean. I don't think there's anything wrong with the mud shovels, just a mismatch of hopes and reality. If it's not a full coverage fender, don't expect full coverage.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Hoping to get my Fatty under 30 lbs when I get these on. Weighed one of the Floyds at 970g.


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

What is the point of a fat bike with such tires on? 

Yes I know they are fun and cool anyway... 

Chris.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

krzysiekmz said:


> What is the point of a fat bike with such tires on?


I'm quite sure they will be just as good as the the Vee 8s that I've been running.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I ride my fat bike on road and switch to a less aggressive tire, so those would be cool to have.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

krzysiekmz said:


> What is the point of a fat bike with such tires on?
> 
> Yes I know they are fun and cool anyway...
> 
> Chris.


Widens your horizons maybe?

Check out Ozzybmx's posts.


----------



## flatlandersk (May 21, 2009)

Sold my custom 2012 Necro to get this:


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

Tunalic said:


>


Paradise! Nice riding spot. Where are ya?


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

surlybugger said:


> Paradise! Nice riding spot. Where are ya?


Thanks! Out on Cape San Blas, FL


----------



## Sgraffite (Oct 6, 2014)

I love the look of the gumwalls but I've always wondered is there any difference other than color and TPI?


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Sgraffite said:


> I love the look of the gumwalls but I've always wondered is there any difference other than color and TPI?


I believe all are 60 TPI now. I was a little concerned with the weight of them as I couldn't find a posted weight of the the gumwalls. I weighed the other one @ 1000g.



I love the 2.4" Maxis Ardent gumwalls on my Sawyer.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

evandy said:


> Worst part of the bike: The Mud Shovel fenders are bleah. Hoping to replace them with Big-O Fenders at some point.


+1 on this. I have a MS, and the first time I rode with it I nearly kicked it off the bike more than once. I'm assuming people who like it ride clipped in, because it didn't work for me w/flats.


----------



## Sgraffite (Oct 6, 2014)

Tunalic said:


> I believe all are 60 TPI now. I was a little concerned with the weight of them as I couldn't find a posted weight of the the gumwalls. I weighed the other one @ 1000g.


It doesn't seem you answered my question unless you are indirectly saying the weight is another differentiating factor?



Tunalic said:


> I love the 2.4" Maxis Ardent gumwalls on my Sawyer.


Those do look nice! I wonder if Maxxis will do a Gumwall version of the Mammoth or Chronicle?


----------



## dancing james (Sep 27, 2010)

Just installed a specialized command 125mm dropper onto my 9zero7

Will get to use it on holiday this week mountain biking at Coed y Brenin in Wales, am rather excited.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Sgraffite said:


> It doesn't seem you answered my question unless you are indirectly saying the weight is another differentiating factor?


 I believe both versions are about the same. They don't make 120 TPI Floyds anymore.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

dancing james said:


> Just installed a specialized command 125mm dropper onto my 9zero7


Can you post pics? How did you route the cable?


----------



## dancing james (Sep 27, 2010)

Cable under the top tube using the cable guides and then fed upwards between the brake hose and the seatpost cluster. 

Remind me re pics at a later date.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Race Face 30 tooth narrow wide chainring on my 2015 Trek Farley 6.

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## djk69 (Jul 15, 2006)

Beargrease carbon with some tire choices...


----------



## Greenfin (Jun 13, 2011)

djk69 said:


> Beargrease carbon with some tire choices...
> View attachment 936701


I love America


----------



## fletchog (May 11, 2009)

Got a Thompson elite post and an S works Romin saddle


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

dancing james said:


> Remind me re pics at a later date.





fletchog said:


> Got a Thompson elite post and an S works Romin saddle


Pictures required fellas!!


----------



## fletchog (May 11, 2009)

jonshonda said:


> Pictures required fellas!!


Whoops should we post pics of the parts or when fitted to my bike?


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

fletchog said:


> Whoops should we post pics of the parts or when fitted to my bike?


Both please.

Some of us here ain't too gud with that there a reedin n a reyetin stuff.

Pic-chures is bestest fur understandin stuff 

We likes pic-chures of purdy thangs  

Fat Biker


----------



## Jr.M (Jun 16, 2004)

Custom made framebag


----------



## Essox (Dec 10, 2013)

I originally got the Alpineduros, did not think they would be warm enough so I decided to go with the Lake MXZ303s. I realy like the leather and easy in and out with the BOA.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Turbine cinch for my Moonlander. It's stupid light now.


----------



## wetpaint (Sep 7, 2009)

Picked up a Ground Control to replace my Snowshoe from last year.


Good clearance too


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

I bought this, but also designed and modeled it so I can switch off my dyno powered Exposure Revo, and toggle on power to the USBwerk for charging my headlamp or iPhone / GPS / etc. Then I emailed it off and had a local guy 3d print it for me.

Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr

It will sit on the other side as the wires run up the fork from the dyno, but it fits. Minuteman sent me the wrong switches - so I'm waiting on replacements before I can wire it up.

Being 3d printed for me. Switch housing to sit on the top spacer above my headset. Will take power in from the dyno and switch from charge-off-lights. by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Switch Housing v1 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Dyno Switch Housing v1 (minuteman sent me the wrong switch so I'm hoping they ship out new ones ASAP) by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Dyno Switch Housing v1 (minuteman sent me the wrong switch so I'm hoping they ship out new ones ASAP) by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Minuteman electronics sent me the wrong switches... so I have to wait to wire it up - but this is the plan:

dynoswitchschematic by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Fixed (Feb 7, 2011)

Medium Fatboy with Specialized GC and stock carbon fork - 31.5 lbs; with Bluto and Lous - 34.5 lbs.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ordered Ice Cream Truck yesterday morning...unfortunately have to wait week or so to get it...there was only 8 size L as of yesterday available! Can't wait


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

bmike said:


> I bought this, but also designed and modeled it so I can switch off my dyno powered Exposure Revo, and toggle on power to the USBwerk for charging my headlamp or iPhone / GPS / etc. Then I emailed it off and had a local guy 3d print it for me....


That deserves its own thread.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Finally got some time to post some of my upgrades as of late. Got my stem powder coated satin black. Point 1 Racing sent me a raw aluminum one instead of the one I ordered. 







Got an ano orange RF 30t narrow wide and a One Up 40t GC with the 16t cog as well and a new chain of course. I like this set up better than my last one which was 34t and 11-42 with a Wolftooth GC with no 16t cog. 














These Spesh grips are so damn comfy!







A while back I bought some cheap orange reflective tape from identi-tape.com and they faded after a while. I pony'd up for the real deal and it's super loud. It's 3M fluorescent orange. At 66 bucks a roll I had second thoughts...until I saw how it looked.


----------



## PedroK (Sep 29, 2014)

I got a new fork installed.


----------



## Frowzy (Oct 30, 2014)

Got my carbonbar today, Carbon bottle cage(s) ready, xtr pedals ready and Hiplok.. Just need my bike now ^^


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Azonic Flows and Race Face Respond stem. They both feel terrific!


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*Now With Trail Sauce *

Added the ability to bring "Sauce" with me.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

@surlybugger I love being able to bring the sauce with me, so this post is dedicated to you for 2 outta 3 parts...
Ahearne Cycles Mud Flask seat mounted flask holder







wisecrackerltd.com (Ahrens Bicycles) stainless 1.8mm bottle opener. Sadly enough, it went on my girl's bike. In my defense, all of you know that a happy girl is a happy world!!














Nextie 65mm Black Eagles with no logo, 3k weave and matte finish..














Cheers..


----------



## Robopotomus (Oct 6, 2013)

After reading the thread on here, decided to get a trail pump that will not take hours to inflate my fat tyre.


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

anortherncrazy said:


> @surlybugger I love being able to bring the sauce with me, so this post is dedicated to you for 2 outta 3 parts...
> Ahearne Cycles Mud Flask seat mounted flask holder
> View attachment 938898


Love it.  Mine was a King Cage seat variant, but after mounting under the seat, I realized I need that area to grap my bike by. So, I wraped in a few layers of carbon, and carved a mount.

Don't know about you, but inside is Malibu Rum. When frozen, it's a nice sweet slushy delight.

Cheers,


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Robopotomus said:


> After reading the thread on here, decided to get a trail pump that will not take hours to inflate my fat tyre.
> 
> View attachment 938920


Good Choice.

It's a really good pump. I'm not sure what people are worried about as far as pumping. The low pressure creates very little resistance when pumping. You can pump just about as fast as move, and it does give a much higher volume of air than typical pump.


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

Would a picture of the tracking# for my new Echo count?


----------



## Carmichael (May 16, 2007)

"New to Me" On-One Fatty I purchased off of local Craigslist...added 30T RaceFace N/W chainring-anodized orange and RaceFace Atlas bars-anodized orange...been riding all the local trails and commuting on it, getting ready for the snow with my dogs...


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Surlybugger -I am jealous of your carbon fibers skills


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

what rcksqrl said! will try out the malibu soon. i like sailor jerry's or jameson for cold rides


----------



## zaxmalloy (Jun 23, 2014)

Dogwood Designs Pogies...

Oh and he Fatboy


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Rcksqrl said:


> Let us know how the toast feet wirk
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


So far so good, I installed them today in my MXZ302s and I will say they are noticeably thinner then the stock lake inserts which I believe are wool, bubble, and some sort of foil.

I went to a bike event tonight and wore the shoes with just a standard summer cycling sock, it's snowing here in MN and is about 13F. My feet never got hot or cold just stayed right in between at comfortable.

With the insert being thinner it's much nicer for me, my feet are not necessarily wide but they are "tall" and this gives me much more room to run an extra pair of socks if I so choose without it getting too tight in there.

They are currently sold out on amazon I saw today at least a 5 to 7 week wait it says for a pair. The ribbed sole is definitely for my pleasure


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

*New Farley 6*

Picked up my second fat bike yesterday!!! :thumbsup:

took it out for a 30 miles gravel cruise this morning and had a great time.


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

tadraper said:


> Picked up my second fat bike yesterday!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> took it out for a 30 miles gravel cruise this morning and had a great time.
> 
> ...


What is your first fatty, and did you notice how fast the handling was on the Trek, when compared to your older one?


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

surlybugger said:


> What is your first fatty, and did you notice how fast the handling was on the Trek, when compared to your older one?


I have a FATBACK 190 that i enjoy riding very much, have about 1600 miles on it since i got it in January. I do like the responsiveness of the Farley but with only 30 miles in i need some more time to compare. To me it does feel more responsive and speedy but then it is new and I was out enjoying the ride.


----------



## Frowzy (Oct 30, 2014)

Got my new bike yesterday.








And here it is ready for bed.








Loving the Dillinger 5s ! which my LBS was nice enough to swap for the stock D4s (I had to pay the diffrence in price, but more than willing to do that  )


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Frowzy said:


> Got my new bike yesterday.
> 
> And here it is ready for bed.
> View attachment 939920


First rule of bike club is that you never lay your bike drivetrain side down...even on a fancy bed!!


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

DSD on the blanket? Fail!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Something new for my Krampus should be here tomorrow... then it needs to get built into a wheel...


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

I picked up a Crank Bros Cobalt 11 seat post - holy crap it's nice looking.










And some Bar Mitts:


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Exposure Diablo by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Exposure Diablo by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## shawnymac (Oct 10, 2010)

so the DILLENGERS 5 fit with no problem on the BEARGREASE?
I have last years version with XX1 and just bought some Carbon wheels wanting to put D5 on them for the winter....



Frowzy said:


> Got my new bike yesterday.
> View attachment 939919
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djk69 (Jul 15, 2006)

You have great taste in bikes...


Frowzy said:


> Got my new bike yesterday.
> View attachment 939919
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

wheel build underway, awaiting a different axle plate.


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

Sram xo t2.. Installed it today.. Fatboy is done with upgrades

- bluto 80mm
- xt brakes
- 203mm f , 180mm r icetech rotors
- rockshox reverb dropper seatpost
- e.thirteen crankset same as expert ( free upgrade from specialized )
- sram xo t2 rear derailleur
- salsa front hub for bluto
- yellow rim tape









Fatboy prior to sram xo derailleur install


----------



## Chupathingee (Jul 9, 2013)

Niner RDO seatpost in tang - I've had one ride on it now and it really does smooth things out. I'm really glad I bought it. Also seen is my WTB Pure V Pro saddle and my Arkel waterproof seat bag (holds a t00b, tire levers, and a gauge).









Ergon GS1 grips. I usually ride w/ ODI Rogue grips, but for some reason I was getting cramps on the outer edge of my hands. Bought these to see if the extra support would help and on my one ride I didn't cramp up at all. Also pictured is my Hope M4 brake lever and Shimano XT shifter, as well as my Moose Mitts pogies.









I'm waiting on a few parts but I'll post a complete build when I'm done.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Giant Contact SLR 720mm carbon bar. Loved the gentle bend of it so I had to have the damn thing..


----------



## donnieboy (Jan 20, 2014)

That thing looks easy on the neck muscles too


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

It's a great bar for sure! I used to like moto style bars but I'm leaning more towards bars like this these days. Here's my deal of the day though. Traded one Fatback Sterling tire for these Canfield Bros platforms. Nice pedals from a smaller company.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Impressive piece of hardware! by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Almost there. Waiting on an axle plate.


----------



## Charis (Jan 25, 2014)

*Tire Stud-Aluminum Body withe Carbide Tips!*

It is very cheap with good quality!









http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PIMX6Y2


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

Here's my first and couldn't believe what I missed all these years


----------



## oaker (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm gettin ready to build somethin'


----------



## oaker (Oct 15, 2009)

Just need brakes and a crankset.:thumbsup:


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

New hoops. Sorry for the double pic...


----------



## DAN_AK (Jun 12, 2014)

Studded Dillinger 4 tires and 3M reflective tape on the rim cutouts
now all we need is some actual winter weather in Alaska







with flash


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

litespeedaddict said:


> New hoops. Sorry for the double pic...


Jealous. No, wait. SUPER jealous. :cryin:


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

oaker said:


> Just need brakes and a crankset.:thumbsup:
> View attachment 941609
> View attachment 941610


Awesome!
Nice color, is that re-powdercoated?


----------



## oaker (Oct 15, 2009)

Bullit_cn said:


> Awesome!
> Nice color, is that re-powdercoated?


Thanks,...........stock pug ops color


----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

*Tubeless Studded*

Took the Farley Tubeless and Studded....


----------



## bwilson (Mar 15, 2006)

stjymee said:


> Took the Farley Tubeless and Studded....
> View attachment 941978


Is the picture reversed, or is your tire maybe backwards?


----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

The bike is upside down. It was curing in my house, next to the register. It was not quite sealing in the cold.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Lezyne Femto Drive, so I don't get murdered during my commutes


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

BUD and NATE!!!
PLUS origin 8 rear rim (twist laced (because I did not have the right length spokes)). 
I got more knobs than... well Larry...

I cannot wait until I see some dirt in a few days!!!!


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

Giving thanks for a new fat bike on this fine Thanksgiving day. 

Mine is the Echo. 28lbs with pedals, cages, and 4oz sealant in each Bud.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

litespeedaddict said:


> Giving thanks for a new fat bike on this fine Thanksgiving day.
> 
> Mine is the Echo. 28lbs with pedals, cages, and 4oz sealant in each Bud.


Nice! Surely the blue-outlined white oval will make things even better on your Thanksgiving day break-in ride.


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Nice! Surely the blue-outlined white oval will make things even better on your Thanksgiving day break-in ride.


I'm sure I have no idea what you are talking about 

Unfortunately, I am currently broken and can't ride it. Uggh.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice bike, and nice shop!


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

cman8 said:


>


Those are bad a$$!


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

litespeedaddict said:


> I'm sure I have no idea what you are talking about
> 
> Unfortunately, I am currently broken and can't ride it. Uggh.


I can see why you would claim to have no idea about what he was talking about. If I had the prototype of a seat bag that used anti-gravity to suspend itself and a tractor beam to attach itself to the seat post I wouldn't talk about it either.


----------



## widowmaker (Mar 4, 2006)

Bought a portable pressure washer! It's awesome! Runs on 12v, and has a 15L tank, which u can fill with hot water. It's enough water for two bikes. Comes very useful here in Norwau during winter time, since we shut of the outside water during the winter months!










Voila! Clean bikes!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eatingvirginia (Apr 28, 2014)

Got a new frame bag, a taillight, and new pedals


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

widowmaker said:


> Bought a portable pressure washer! It's awesome! Runs on 12v, and has a 15L tank, which u can fill with hot water. It's enough water for two bikes. Comes very useful here in Norwau during winter time, since we shut of the outside water during the winter months!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really cool where? How much? I live in an apt we don't have a hose accessible


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

You can get a manual garden sprayer at your local hardware store, it does the job too.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

shawnymac said:


> so the DILLENGERS 5 fit with no problem on the BEARGREASE?
> I have last years version with XX1 and just bought some Carbon wheels wanting to put D5 on them for the winter....


i was curious about this and I think I figured out why. I too have the previous year BG.

- They changed the drivetrain from a 2x10 to a 1x11, so the drivetrain doesn't need the extra width to drop down to the small chainring.
- The wheels are built on narrower rims as we have holy darryl @ 82mm, this model has marge lites @ 65mm.

Looking at the 45NRTH tire spec sheet, a Dillinger 4 on an 82 rim is 97mm wide at the knobs, the Dillinger 5 is 111mm, so that is an additional 7 mm each side. I just measured (as best I could) my frame and I've got roughly 10mm gap each side, so that's only 3mm variance. If you're riding in dry conditions, its probably fine. But no one wants a Dillinger 5 cause they ride the dirt.

Bottom line, I doubt Dillinger 5s will fit.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

anortherncrazy said:


> @surlybugger I love being able to bring the sauce with me, so this post is dedicated to you for 2 outta 3 parts...
> Ahearne Cycles Mud Flask seat mounted flask holder
> View attachment 938898


Following the "sauce" theme, I have added a couple of FB accessories.








A new Pika bag.








A King Cage with Flask. 
(I had to fab a new mount system so it would fit with the Pika bag.)








New bootsies for my footsies.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

nice!


----------



## widowmaker (Mar 4, 2006)

I got it at  Chain Reaction Cycles | MTB | Road | TRI | Run. About 100 usd I think.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Anybody looking for 45nrth or a Bluto fork on sale go here

Fat Bikes - Mad Dog Cycles Bike Shop and Repair in Orem and Provo, Utah.


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

widowmaker said:


> Bought a portable pressure washer! It's awesome! Runs on 12v, and has a 15L tank, which u can fill with hot water. It's enough water for two bikes. Comes very useful here in Norwau during winter time, since we shut of the outside water during the winter months!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While the pressure washer is convenient!
My bike bearings complains after only a couple of months even though you are not directly pointing the pressure on it.
Now I learned my lessons :-D


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I've found that red and tacky bearing grease keeps the wet out. Been using it for years


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

ou2mame said:


> I've found that red and tacky bearing grease keeps the wet out. Been using it for years


Thanks for that info:thumbsup:
Have any pictures of that?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

http://m.advanceautoparts.com/mt/sh...j4AXA&un_jtt_v_cookiecheck=on&un_jtt_redirect
I have a tub if it and use a medical syringe to administer it's awesomeness.


----------



## Robopotomus (Oct 6, 2013)

ou2mame said:


> I've found that red and tacky bearing grease keeps the wet out. Been using it for years


I use Yamalube marine grease. Seems to work well. I read coastkid's blog on prepping his bike for beach riding. Very informative.

coastrider: Fatbike Preparation for Beach Riding...


----------



## bikerjohnny (Mar 25, 2011)

Bring on the snow, two new tires for my fatbike.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

How do you like the Vanhelgas? Are they a true 4.0 tire or much smaller?

Chris.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Recent additions. Sarma fork, six1six hubs, and YiShun 85mm rims gets the old bike down to just under 25 lbs. Not to hot by todays standards but not to bad for an old metal bike with studded tires. Well I suppose they are only partially studded since it's just the middle rows. It is finally snowing in AK so life is good.


----------



## bikerjohnny (Mar 25, 2011)

krzysiekmz said:


> How do you like the Vanhelgas? Are they a true 4.0 tire or much smaller?
> 
> Chris.


I haven't ran them in deep snow yet. They have excellent grip on the snow packed and icy roads so far. Great traction and they are a large tire. I can measure them later but they fill out the fork and rear chain stays. They have large side lugs so they look large and meaty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nathan59801 (Feb 20, 2011)

bennybullfrog said:


> View attachment 930306
> 
> 
> Porta-Pack: Sport Rack Pack, Bike Storage Pack. Providing storage traditional packs do not, water resistant and made from heavy duty Cordura. Made in the USA.


How's the Porta-pack working for you. Short review please


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

I want the vanhelgas but how will they do in dirt? I dont feel like changing tires in the spring/summer lol


----------



## Hextall (Nov 25, 2013)

For some reason my frame didn't come with bottle cage screws... So I also got some stem collars and caps in Orange. Pretty sure it is +12hp now.



















Pre hp increase:


----------



## JT_Productions (Oct 16, 2014)

*Gravity 29+*

Gravity 29+ from Bikes Direct. Only one day old. Just bought a 26X4 wheel set for the same bike.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Hextall, is that the 2014 or 2015 frame?


----------



## Hextall (Nov 25, 2013)

jonshonda said:


> Hextall, is that the 2014 or 2015 frame?


2014.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Hextall said:


> 2014.


Looks great!!

You should buy a 2015 and tell me how you like it!!


----------



## Hextall (Nov 25, 2013)

I should. But I won't because I just bought bottle cage screws specific to the 2014 frame.


----------



## bikerjohnny (Mar 25, 2011)

Jonesy22 said:


> I want the vanhelgas but how will they do in dirt? I dont feel like changing tires in the spring/summer lol


I have ran Nates in the dirt and hardpack but I prefer the Husker Du's. The large knobs will be overkill for the beach and trails I ride. I'm guessing any tire with lugs as large as the Vanhelgas will work just fine all year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

My first fat bike!


----------



## widowmaker (Mar 4, 2006)

Been looking for a pair of warm boots for our freezing Norwegian winters. Since I ride with flat pedals anyway, I found some really nice ones meant for icefishing, Seeglo Thinsulate boots. Those puppies are rated for -74 celsius, so hopefully they will keep me warm. Plenty of room on the flats as well. Bring on the winter.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Like those boots! 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Just got back from testing out my new lights. Nite Ryder lumina 700 and a Cygolight Hotshot rear light. I know a lot of you guys prefer 1000 or more lumens, but I didn't want a separate battery to have to mount somewhere. Plus, I'm only going to use it on paved bike paths since the trails close at dark around here. I'm happy with it.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## rooze (Oct 22, 2014)

Got a pair of On-One Floaters shipped from the UK via DHL.

Took 'em out for their first spin yesterday. Great ride...!

















First ride impressions here


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)

Farley 8








topeak trunk Bag EX
















Surly rack
















Bontrager Carbon cage








"Pump Me Up" tire pump








RaceFace








Garmin 810 with K-Edge Mount


----------



## wnlab (May 31, 2011)

*1x10nized *

Finally I converted my fatty to 1x10. So far no regrets!

Cheers!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Snap !

Been 1 x 10 for a long time but my new X0 type 2 arrived today so I could finally fit the GC42.

Removed the 15t cog, shifting seems smooth.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

It's not necessarily a new purchase but I'm stoked about it. Taking this 







and these







to a local machine shop for some clean up. The 2013 170mm Fatback frame is getting the derailleur mount and rack mounts shaved before candy apple red metal flake 2 stage powder coat. The Canfiled Bros. pedals have been packing up snow so I'm going to have them open them up a bit. Bike is gonna be a dedicated 29+ with a Bluto(for now). Gonna make it it's own thread when I get a lil further down the line. I'll post here for now. Cheers!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Not sure how many grams it is..


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Kakow! Bring on the snow!


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## frl (Jul 22, 2014)

Here is my new Fatbike


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

New Easton haven carbon fiber bars, Easton haven stem and carbon headset spacers for my Trek Farley.









My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

^those are nice. Been looking to replace the same parts on my Farley's too. Where did you get them? Links would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

bapski said:


> ^those are nice. Been looking to replace my Farley's too. Where did get them? Links would be greatly appreciated


The bars are 35mm thick at the stem so I had to order a new stem too. I found the stem and bars on Amazon. I paid 70 for the stem and 125 for the bars. I really cant give you any links as they were from 2 different vendors and last ones available.

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

^thanks


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

Mudguard for Bluto. Cheap as chips and works really well.

https://www.facebook.com/BeaverGuardFatbike


----------



## Rockhead66 (Nov 13, 2014)

Looking forward to riding these in the snow.. The VEE rubber Missions were less than ok in the snow the last time out. The Van Helgas caught my eye and should perform well.
My feet froze last couple of rides due to the cold coming in around the clip less cut outs. Switched back to platforms for winter.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Replacement for my Lakes. 
Took a bit to get good at getting them on and off but really like them so far.


Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

(Pardon the hipstergram)


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

New tires along with q tubes superlights (saved 3lbs!) and some flats for winter.


----------



## kmpi68mtb (Dec 12, 2009)

*First FAT Upgrades*

*First upgrades for the Fat Lady*
(2015 Framed Minnesota 2.0)


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

One Up 30t chainring, and 42t + 16t cog:







Installed today:







Doesn't play happy with downshifting from the 42t to the 36t once in the 42t cog. Either needs a longer chain, longer derailleur cage, or combination of both. In the meantime, the 30t up front with the 36t out back doesn't seem to crazy. I am thinking that the 40t chainring would be working just fine.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Doesn't play happy with downshifting from the 42t to the 36t once in the 42t cog. Either needs a longer chain, longer derailleur cage, or combination of both. In the meantime, the 30t up front with the 36t out back doesn't seem to crazy. I am thinking that the 40t chainring would be working just fine.


maybe you've done this already but check to make sure the derailer hanger is straight, had a similar issue recently

got hung up on the biggest cog but everything else shifted fine, hanger was tweaked just a fuzz


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr

for the rabbit holes on the krampus


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Brown Santa kicked down with some awesomeness today. Fatbikes.com honored their warranty on my frame, hooked me up. I am soooo freakin' stoked right now!!! Going to build this thing up as a singlespeed and try to get it relatively lightweight. Going to order some Nexties in the 65mm width, going to need some advice from fellow Nextie owners on the whole spoke nipple hole sizing deal before I order them. :band:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

TitanofChaos said:


> maybe you've done this already but check to make sure the derailer hanger is straight, had a similar issue recently
> 
> got hung up on the biggest cog but everything else shifted fine, hanger was tweaked just a fuzz


It's straight alright. Bought a new SRAM 1051 10-speed chain today, when I have time I am going to see if more links = happiness. If not, I will need advice on derailleur adjustment.


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Brown Santa kicked down with some awesomeness today. Fatbikes.com honored their warranty on my frame, hooked me up. I am soooo freakin' stoked right now!!! Going to build this thing up as a singlespeed and try to get it relatively lightweight. Going to order some Nexties in the 65mm width, going to need some advice from fellow Nextie owners on the whole spoke nipple hole sizing deal before I order them. :band: :
> View attachment 945677


what year was the frame you broke?
Where was the break?


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Brown Santa kicked down with some awesomeness today. Fatbikes.com honored their warranty on my frame, hooked me up. I am soooo freakin' stoked right now!!! Going to build this thing up as a singlespeed and try to get it relatively lightweight. Going to order some Nexties in the 65mm width, going to need some advice from fellow Nextie owners on the whole spoke nipple hole sizing deal before I order them. :band:
> View attachment 945677


I did 4.5mm(normal), with 3mm offset


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

wjh said:


> what year was the frame you broke?
> Where was the break?


2011. Drive-side chainstay had a crack 1/2 of the way through right at the yoke weld. I think it was caused by my 500+ W climbing efforts up steepass hills.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> 2011. Drive-side chainstay had a crack 1/2 of the way through right at the yoke weld. I think it was caused by my 500+ W climbing efforts up steepass hills.


Mr. Porkstacker, I have seen your video's. I have no doubt you will break the new frame within a year. We both ride a lot of rocks. Some of mine are the size of basket balls but some of yours are the size of Volkswagons. How bout posting up another when you get the new bike up?


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

cman8 said:


> http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-93799777289213_2272_8956882


I have this rack and enjoy it quite a lot. If you get Ibera bags it's even easier. I did not get one of their bags as I was not a fan overall of them but still nice.


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

Latest purchase is getting into fatbikes...

FatBoy Pro

Upgrades before leaving my LBS:
Thomson Carbon Bar 750mm
Race Face Atlas stem 65mm
Swapped the black Bennies for white ones
Swapped the black Z-Cage for a white one
Swapped the dropper post lever to the shifter style lever (not pictured)
Specialized Enduro Lock on grips same color as the frame, with blue lock rings (not pictured)

Updates on the backlog:
Blue Seat Post clamp, probably Hope
Drop in 26" 2.4 tubes or go tubeless
I9 hubs in Blue with Matte Black Tubeless Carbon Rims, either Light-Bicycle, or Nextie

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic. Better one to come...


----------



## Drea (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice bike. Congratulations on your purchase. 
I would upgrade the saddle, but that's just me.


----------



## bwilson (Mar 15, 2006)

Jeepnut22 said:


> Latest purchase is getting into fatbikes...
> 
> FatBoy Pro
> 
> ...


Nice bike, I like the look of green w/ white as well.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

gcappy said:


> Mr. Porkstacker, I have seen your video's. I have no doubt you will break the new frame within a year. We both ride a lot of rocks. Some of mine are the size of basket balls but some of yours are the size of Volkswagons. How bout posting up another when you get the new bike up?


Hehe. What I need to do is make some videos of the same rocky/technical terrain when ridden on my front-squish Borealis Echo.

Meanwhile, my plan for the 9:zero:7 is to get it down around 25 pounds (less is better!) in singlespeed trim, and stick to fireroads and less technical stuff (but plenty of pump track action).


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice selection of goodies, looks like fun times ahead. Since you mentioned going light could you share the fork weight once you weigh it?

Thanks in advance.



Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Brown Santa kicked down with some awesomeness today. Fatbikes.com honored their warranty on my frame, hooked me up. I am soooo freakin' stoked right now!!! Going to build this thing up as a singlespeed and try to get it relatively lightweight. Going to order some Nexties in the 65mm width, going to need some advice from fellow Nextie owners on the whole spoke nipple hole sizing deal before I order them. :band:
> View attachment 945677


----------



## jpfurn (Oct 21, 2014)

Today I installed Cobrafist, Salsa seat collar, Blackburn cage, longer pedal studs, black vinyl rim strips, Q-tubes, and made a fender for the lower seat tube to keep front chainring/legs dry. I'm still waiting to install winter or ice tires depending on what comes first.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Latest purchase for my Farley










And don't tell my wife

Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

65mm Nextie hoops. Two words..face melting!


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

anortherncrazy said:


> 65mm Nextie hoops. Two words..face melting!
> View attachment 946186


Stunning...


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Those rims look good on there. Is that ice and is it as slippery as it looks?


anortherncrazy said:


> 65mm Nextie hoops. Two words..face melting!
> View attachment 946186


----------



## tntt (Jun 30, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Latest purchase for my Farley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd you buy your Next SL setup?


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Where'd you buy your Next SL setup?


Richards Bikes in Palos Illinois

www.rbikes.com

Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Richards Bikes in Palos Illinois
> 
> Banshee, Ellsworth, Intense, IBIS, Niner, Turner, Yeti, Trek Bikes
> 
> ...


Thanks. Didn't see them listed on the site though. No worries. I know where to get a Next SL setup, just trollin' for deals.


----------



## Jaime72 (May 10, 2010)

anortherncrazy said:


> 65mm Nextie hoops. Two words..face melting!
> View attachment 946186


Ummm, you do realize that Outside Online listed Rover's Run as one of the 20 Most Dangerous Hike in the WORLD! YOU ARE CRAZY! CRAYZY!

The 20 Most Dangerous Hikes | Hiking and Backpacking | OutsideOnline.com


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Jaime72 said:


> Ummm, you do realize that Outside Online listed Rover's Run as one of the 20 Most Dangerous Hike in the WORLD! YOU ARE CRAZY! CRAYZY!
> 
> The 20 Most Dangerous Hikes | Hiking and Backpacking | OutsideOnline.com


That would be in the summer when the bears are awake! Even then 20 most dangerous? That seems like a bit of a stretch.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

haha, that area is super nice. i usually stop at this point for a beer and a break as it's about halfway through my normal loop. rode from elmore ballfields to the blue fox bar the other night solo. it was killer! got about 30 miles on the rims already and i can't say enough about how i like them..


----------



## yakkoTDI (May 4, 2011)

My BS2 frame and fork. Parts are all on order.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

*Playing Some Reindeer Games*









Antlers, Nose, Grand DAD

And new tail light!!! CAN YOU SEE ME NOW!?


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

WSUPolar said:


> And new tail light!!! CAN YOU SEE ME NOW!?
> View attachment 947240


You? 
Not.
Your tail?
Surly


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Larry Endomorph said:


> View attachment 947334


Thought I double posted.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Are these pedals on sale somewhere? I'd love to pick up another pair!


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

I've got some wrenching to do this weekend


----------



## Creeker7 (Nov 11, 2014)

petey15 said:


> Azonic Flows and Race Face Respond stem. They both feel terrific!


Hey Petey...I just got the same bars. They look great. What spacers are those below your stem? Have a URL where you got them? Thanks.


----------



## Jim Hannoonen (Mar 28, 2013)

Picked up some new XT brakes to replace the jive-a-roni Tektro Draco 2's that came on my FatBoy, a new bud to match the one I installed on the front (yes, I'm running Buds both front and rear) and some q-tubes.


----------



## MTBFan65 (Sep 10, 2011)

*Newest addition(s) to the stable*

Norco Bigfoot 6.1 for wife + son and me!


----------



## zaxmalloy (Jun 23, 2014)

bmike said:


> Thought I double posted.


How do you like them? Thinking about changing out the base pedals on my Fatboy...


----------



## MTBFan65 (Sep 10, 2011)

Just picked them up today. I plan to use the flats from my mountain bike.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

zaxmalloy said:


> How do you like them? Thinking about changing out the base pedals on my Fatboy...


Like them we'll enough so far. Got the plastic ones thinking they'd keep the cold at bay longer. They seem to work well enough with the Wolvhammer boots.

Really big adjustment. Aside from my Yuba family bike I've been riding clipped in forever. So far my knees are having some minor issues - been tweaking saddle height and trying to keep my feet facing forward instead of drifting around.


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

*New Twenty2 Bully XS!*









Kudos the the guys at Twenty2 Cycles. They built a fatbike that fits both my kid (49") and my wife (59") - all I do is swap between 24" and 26" wheelsets. Today my kid got to test it in the snow and gave it a huge thumbs up. I think on Christmas Day we'll ride some fatness instead of skiing. This bike has a steel frame, custom powdercoat, and Sarma fork. Bombshell BMX made custom cranks at 165mm, perfect for smaller riders. We tested it a bit on dryland and were pleased, so Twenty2 said they will add this geometry to their standard range.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Sweet!! Christmas for the whole year..



Stockli Boy said:


> View attachment 949510
> 
> 
> Kudos the the guys at Twenty2 Cycles. They built a fatbike that fits both my kid (49") and my wife (59") - all I do is swap between 24" and 26" wheelsets. Today my kid got to test it in the snow and gave it a huge thumbs up. I think on Christmas Day we'll ride some fatness instead of skiing. This bike has a steel frame, custom powdercoat, and Sarma fork. Bombshell BMX made custom cranks at 165mm, perfect for smaller riders. We tested it a bit on dryland and were pleased, so Twenty2 said they will add this geometry to their standard range.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

*New fork.*

Picked up a Ultim8 fork awhile back and just got around to installing it a couple weeks ago. I was going to send it back because it was 150 grams heavier than advertised but decided to keep it, figured I would replace the Lefty for the winter. After a couple of rides I like it, it is stiff and has good steering precision.  Ultim8 by bdroit, on Flickr

Thing looks huge!


----------



## obxmush (Dec 4, 2014)

2 cygolite turbo jet 740's for the bars and an expilion 850 for the helmet.


----------



## OCDKV (Jul 7, 2014)

Mucky Nutz front to back for the new RSD Mayor


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Origin8 80 mm wheels and hubs with QR skewers. Brand new off pinkbike!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GISdork (Aug 28, 2012)

Frame bags from my awsome wife an awsome birthday present


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Whisky!*


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

New Bud for the front and Bulldozer in the back and a Framed mini sota for my son!

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Low pressure tire guage


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

jeffw-13 said:


> Low pressure tire guage
> 
> View attachment 949964


Guagemole that saves gas? Incredible invention.


----------



## zaxmalloy (Jun 23, 2014)

bmike said:


> Like them we'll enough so far. Got the plastic ones thinking they'd keep the cold at bay longer. They seem to work well enough with the Wolvhammer boots.
> 
> Really big adjustment. Aside from my Yuba family bike I've been riding clipped in forever. So far my knees are having some minor issues - been tweaking saddle height and trying to keep my feet facing forward instead of drifting around.


Thanks. I've gotten used to riding clips to on my "nonfat" bike, but platforms just seem more practical on a fat bike.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

New wheels installed (mostly)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

jeffw-13 said:


> Low pressure tire guage
> 
> View attachment 949964


Thank you! This is what I am looking for??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bennybullfrog (Aug 1, 2014)

*Getting prepared......*


----------



## Pat2A (Jan 20, 2008)

Bullit_cn said:


> Thank you! This is what I am looking for


But it's for Schrader head only ?
Kappius has one for Presta head :
Digital Pressure Gauge - Kappius Components


----------



## Parus Cristatus (Mar 13, 2013)

My new saddle bag


----------



## santabooze (Oct 14, 2010)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> 2011. Drive-side chainstay had a crack 1/2 of the way through right at the yoke weld. I think it was caused by my 500+ W climbing efforts up steepass hills.


Or maybe just a crappy week weld. 500+ watts on a climb isn't out of the ordinary.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

My latest purchase was a pair of Baffin Shackleton boots. I have always struggled with warm feet. These things are amazing. 3 hour rides in single digits with warm toes was something I never have experienced before. 
robonza: Review: Baffin Shackleton Boots









-Joe


----------



## Rockhead66 (Nov 13, 2014)

Small, light and and works with Presta and Shrader


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

New Racefast Seatpost & Racefast Next Bottom Bracket wrench.



















Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

And the rest showed up soon after.










My favorite are the titanium nuts for my car.

Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## Creeker7 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Boris X9*

Here's my latest purchase of a Bikes Direct Motobecane Boris X9, with a few simple mods (Azonic Flow Handlebars, Ergon GS1 grips, Topeak rack/bag, Nightrider 750, Ram cell phone mount, Princeton tec Swerve taillight, Bontrager stem) . Future mods: Red stem spacers, Red Wellgo pedals, red Azonic seatpost clamp, maybe some red brake/shifter cables, bigger seat, front rack/bag, Surely Bud 4.8 inch tire for front. Hopefully a Topeak rack will fit on the front so i can share the same bags between the front/back. Anyone know if it will? I really love the FatBikes.. "Once you go Fat, you won't go back!" :thumbsup:


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Creeker, how much rise is there on your bars?


----------



## Creeker7 (Nov 11, 2014)

not2shabby said:


> Creeker, how much rise is there on your bars?


I'm on and off the trail quite a bit, so I prefer more of an upright sitting position. Went with a Bontrager 40 degree stem and the Azonic Flow Anodized Red handlebars with a 2 inch rise and 750 mm width (no trimming off the ends).


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks! The reason I asked is because I have a herniated disc in my neck and prefer a more upright position also. I bought what was supposed to be a 2 inch riser bar, but after seeing yours, I think they sent me a 1 inch. Too late now though, I already installed it. Oh well, with a 40 degree stem it feels pretty good. A 2 inch might have put too much weight on my butt!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Here's mine.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

^ You bought a post to lean your bike against?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

^ It came with the bike...didn't you get one?!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

jonshonda said:


> ^ You bought a post to lean your bike against?


It's the special propstand bar end.

Great for comfort and pic stops. In countries where they drive on the left, it's fitted to the left hand bar.

Slightly inconvenient on narrow forest trails, but you can't have it all.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

If you don't mind me asking what did you pay for that post?? 😜😜


2014 Trek Fuel 8-29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

Robg68 said:


> If you don't mind me asking what did you pay for that post?? ??
> 
> I wish I knew you could just buy the post. I bought a whole house just to have a wall to lean my bike against .


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey at least your priorities are in order. LOL


My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Creeker7 (Nov 11, 2014)

not2shabby said:


> Thanks! The reason I asked is because I have a herniated disc in my neck and prefer a more upright position also. I bought what was supposed to be a 2 inch riser bar, but after seeing yours, I think they sent me a 1 inch. Too late now though, I already installed it. Oh well, with a 40 degree stem it feels pretty good. A 2 inch might have put too much weight on my butt!


Very nice Trek, Not2shabby. Yes, your handlebars do look like they only have an inch rise, if even that. I can tell you, that even with my 40 degree stem, and 2 inch rise bars, I sometimes wish I had another inch rise when I'm street riding. On the trail, they are perfect. Maybe I'll get some bar ends for a change in hand positions for those more casual rides. Remember, it's never too late to swap out your handlebars with some new ones. I'm actually thinking about trying some Jones Loop H-bar, as I've read so many good things about them...Happy Trails!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks! Yeah, they felt good when I rode dirt trails Saturday, but on the paved bike path last night they could have been taller. It's always something...


----------



## obxmush (Dec 4, 2014)

Framed fattie slims for my chinook, and a Sram 10 speed. Just waiting for everything to ship


----------



## BHRuss (Jul 24, 2014)

Stopbreakindown said:


> Hope 170/150 to mulefut
> :happy dance
> View attachment 932562


Same thing I'm about to build up, how do you like them?


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

Wheelset from BD, (frame was given to me by a friend)
bars... EC70 2012's
levers...TRP w/carbon lever
stem... Nashbar (108g's for 90mm @ $14.00)
post... USE Alien carbon (off a road frame that has been sitting in the shed for years)
180mm front TRP 160mm rear TRP rotors
grips Spec. clamp-on

Saved 1lb. 9oz. over stock stuff

Bought;
Blackburn HV pump
digital gauge
26x3.5 tubes for spares (will run tubeless ASAP)
bottle cage

Took shots the other day with everything laid out on the table.
Phone kept killing the battery.


$200.00 for the wheels + maybe 100 for the pump/tubes/gauge.
Great investment!
JM


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

not technically for the fatbike, but for winter fatbike trips...

Big Agnes 0dF down sleeping bag. Winter bikepacking should be closer to reality now... by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## Robopotomus (Oct 6, 2013)

Just purchased a pair of Avid Speed Dials to replace the standard brake lever (one of which I snapped off lifting the bike over a gate !) Wow, makes the BB7s awesome. Just as good as my hydro brakes.

Also purchased some TOG thumb thingies, but I'm not convinced about these yet. I may need to do some adjusting.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Jones Bend H Bar 710mm
Attached to the bars but easy to see. XT brakes


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Robopotomus said:


> Just purchased a pair of Avid Speed Dials to replace the standard brake lever (one of which I snapped off lifting the bike over a gate !) Wow, makes the BB7s awesome. Just as good as my hydro brakes.
> 
> Also purchased some TOG thumb thingies, but I'm not convinced about these yet. I may need to do some adjusting.
> View attachment 953834
> View attachment 953833


Thumb thingies?

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

New bags, not only fatbike:























seat bag (finally in production state)























modular frame bag (prototype - just tested and ready to be produced)
















handlebar belt system + bag (belts are OK and ready, bag will be modified a little)


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

New middleware in cranks, that shifted chainline 5 mm to the right:


----------



## obxmush (Dec 4, 2014)

Fattie slims for my Chinook. Need to do a little tweaking as they aren't exactly for the bike, but a pretty close fit. Haven't ridden yet. Next up is a set of bb7's and probably a jones loop 710


----------



## Bugout Bikes (Jan 8, 2015)

Awesome setup Murphy!!

View attachment 953888


----------



## Robopotomus (Oct 6, 2013)

Rcksqrl said:


> Thumb thingies?
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


They are for resting your hands on the bar and still be able to use your brakes. Alternate hand positions.

Www.togs.com


----------



## bennybullfrog (Aug 1, 2014)

Got to get it right. Quality and accurate.....


----------



## BHRuss (Jul 24, 2014)

120 Vanhelgas on mulefut's with hope hubs, sealed up with orange


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

Studded D4s. Expensive, but they really really work on our New England ice. They are the difference from riding, or staying home. Great investment


----------



## Rockhead66 (Nov 13, 2014)

45NRTH makes some really nice tires. The Van Helga studded would be the ultimate!!


----------



## joezuri (Mar 26, 2011)

*Something for my China carbon fatty*


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Robopotomus said:


> They are for resting your hands on the bar and still be able to use your brakes. Alternate hand positions.
> 
> Www.togs.com


Barends from a kids bike can do the same job.



Although in this case they are just to keep my controls out of the dirt when I flip my bike for trailside repairs.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

joezuri said:


> View attachment 954682
> 
> 
> View attachment 954683
> ...


What kind of fork is that and where did you get it?


----------



## joezuri (Mar 26, 2011)

Taiwanese brand. My buddy brought it in for me.
DNM Suspension Technology


----------



## Hydrate (Dec 7, 2011)

How do you like the Jones bars?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Thudbuster LT. My butt thanked me all the way home! Dave's Mud Shovel rear was an Xmas present. The front is on backorder, so I fabbed up my own along with one for fork and behind the seat down tube.








Got 9 miles in today at Chestnut Ridge.


----------



## floorguy (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is mine it was a mix of Christmas/birthday present a 9zero7 AK-10 with unstudded Dilli 5's and bontrager foam grips


----------



## Mamba29er (Aug 30, 2011)

Dillinger 5's and a purple Race Face NW 30T chainring. Didn't realize how huge the CobraFists look on the bike...oh well.


----------



## Robopotomus (Oct 6, 2013)

Velobike said:


> Barends from a kids bike can do the same job.
> 
> 
> 
> Although in this case they are just to keep my controls out of the dirt when I flip my bike for trailside repairs.


Those bar-ends look like they work well. I may try a set of those. Thanks Velobike.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Santa brought me a frame back all the way from Alaska for my 9:zero:7 and then I picked up a bargain wildacat tiger seatpack which I paired with an Alpkit tapered drybag.... Now I have a shopping list of Lightweight tent, sleeping mat & stove, then I can get out for some adventures into wildcamping.


----------



## Bugout Bikes (Jan 8, 2015)

Awesome bike brother!

View attachment 954922
[/QUOTE]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Most of this is new. I built it for the StrathPuffer 24 Hour this weekend. Should keep me out of mischief for a while.

Weight about 12kg.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

^^^^ Naked tyres!!


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks nice. 65mm rims?

Have fun!



Velobike said:


> Most of this is new. I built it for the StrathPuffer 24 Hour this weekend. Should keep me out of mischief for a while.
> 
> Weight about 12kg.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Hydrate said:


> How do you like the Jones bars?


Assuming this question is aimed at me? So far I love them. I have used alt bars in the past on various single speed setups, and Jones always intrigued me. I finally pulled the trigger when they started offering them in 710mm. They feel great in the saddle or out. This bike it geared, but I occasionally climb out of the saddle. The position feels really natural.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

shoo said:


> Looks nice. 65mm rims?
> 
> Have fun!


80mm



Flying_Scotsman said:


> ^^^^ Naked tyres!!


Not for long... 

Been wrestling with them tonight. Need to get a bit inventive with the mounts.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

New Bar Mitts arrived today!!!









My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## BHRuss (Jul 24, 2014)

new XX1 crank with direct mount MRP bling ring


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Robg68 said:


> New Bar Mitts arrived today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my friend just got these and loves them.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Mine are fine under 32 degrees. Anything above they are too warm. Until it gets to 20 or so no gloves needed. (I know, it doesn't get all that cold here!)


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## bennybullfrog (Aug 1, 2014)

*Me Bullies have arrived!*


----------



## floorguy (Aug 13, 2014)

Studs to go on my 9zero7


----------



## Peej (Feb 6, 2004)

Had my Kona for 2 months now and having a blast riding snow. Some of my recent upgrades include a Hope seatpost collar, Flite saddle as well as replaced all the frame mounting bolts (20 bolts, for a whopping 70 grams of weight) with light weight aluminum/ purple anodized replacments. 
Back in the day purple andozied parts were kind of a thing. Thought they would match the 90s era seat, which matches the aluminum frame design of the Kona as well as the 90s theme I got going.
The frame bag cost? $11 . For the cost, thought it was worth a try. Not a custom fit but I am happy with the results.


----------



## Tahoefatty (Oct 24, 2013)

*2015 9:zero:7*

Just finished my build on my 9 zero 7. All XT components, Surly Moonlander crankset 2x10, 100mm Bluto, Van Helgas on Marge Lites. Can't wait to get it dirty ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Phil Sexton (Jul 20, 2014)

*Awww Yeahhhh!!*

My Fatty is now even Phatter!


----------



## Bugout Bikes (Jan 8, 2015)

Bullseye Gravity got here yesterday. Just gotta get it tuned up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

Seatpost and saddle;

Bear says, "what's up"?

Passing the "sniff test"


Bought the seat post, (the road post was just too short to run safely)
The saddle was for a new build that won't get started till Feb.
Could not get used to the WTB saddle. Felt "OK" and it has waay more padding than the SLR's I have on everything.

Found a shorter stem in the parts bin.
Will bring the cockpit to within a few mm's of my 29'r set-up.

JM


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

And pedals.
Funny how the whole trip back from MI, (after getting the bike),
I kept saying to myself, "I'm gonna run it just like it is, NO need to get (or bolt), anything on it". SURE thing.


----------



## beerisgood1 (Nov 14, 2014)

*been waiting on these*

finally!


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

JohnnyMagic said:


> ... ...


Isn't that the new e-fat-bike? With a spare seat-tube motor hanging under the top-tube?


----------



## bennybullfrog (Aug 1, 2014)

*New Sky Diving goggles and Frame Bag*

Goggles more streamlined than ski goggles


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)




----------



## fletchog (May 11, 2009)

Renthal Carbon Lite Fatbars


----------



## frl (Jul 22, 2014)

*snowshoe xl 480 studs*

480 schwalbe studs


----------



## obxmush (Dec 4, 2014)

My jones loop 710. Absolutely love it


----------



## miataeric1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Have you tried any different size tires on the 65mm rims? I'm thinking of getting 80/65 F/R so I can run a wider tire up front. Currently running Bud/Nate on 80mm rims


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

picked up an orange water bottle cage...not worth pictures


----------



## jjacop (Jun 5, 2011)

How are these Scootr Logic mitts working for you?


bennybullfrog said:


> View attachment 950403


----------



## Peej (Feb 6, 2004)

Scooters mits haved passed the test regarding ability to keep hands warm using standard bike gloves. Fit is ok but the mits tend to slide around the bars making it more difficult to cover forearm. 
I have heard some tapping into handlebar end plugs and screwing mits to that part of the bar. Havent tried that yet, but then I havent been out below 20 degrees either, so hasnt really been an issue. 
Hey for the relatively low cost cant complain much. May change my mind once the tempurature drops.


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

Peej said:


> Scooters mits haved passed the test regarding ability to keep hands warm using standard bike gloves. Fit is ok but the mits tend to slide around the bars making it more difficult to cover forearm.
> I have heard some tapping into handlebar end plugs and screwing mits to that part of the bar. Havent tried that yet, but then I havent been out below 20 degrees either, so hasnt really been an issue.
> Hey for the relatively low cost cant complain much. May change my mind once the tempurature drops.


I have moto-mits for 2 years. I did two hole near each other and used rope to fix mits to bar ends. Outside, there are both ends tight together like this: https://www.komasport.cz/data/galerie/gallery2526_1_tn0.jpg


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

Really loving the bike, and the Jones bars are amazing!


----------



## mrgould (Mar 14, 2008)

At first I thought that looks a lot like a straight steerer, even after some forensic photo analysis, though the website states it's tapered.

Not that I would've got tempted. :nono:

DNM Suspension Technology


----------



## Bigbird188 (Dec 12, 2014)

My heated grip set-up got here today


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

Looks warm. 

I bet you've got enough juice left over there to power some heated gitchees!


----------



## Bigbird188 (Dec 12, 2014)

Canoe said:


> Looks warm.
> 
> I bet you've got enough juice left over there to power some heated gitchees!


They are rated at 50c and 75c so yeah pretty warm.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Longer grip bolts. by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Longer M3 Allen bolts for the Fyxation pedals.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

bmike said:


> Longer grip bolts. by mbeganyi, on Flickr
> 
> Longer M3 Allen bolts for the Fyxation pedals.


Nice. I was just looking into doing this yesterday. What length did you go with?

I measured the stock bolts to be 10mm so I was going to go 12mm.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

69tr6r said:


> Nice. I was just looking into doing this yesterday. What length did you go with?
> 
> I measured the stock bolts to be 10mm so I was going to go 12mm.


I went with 14mm, figure if they are too long I'll trim them with the Dremel... had to buy a 50pc box of bolts!
I did 1 side of each pedal, and only the bolts on the front and rear - I left the 2 middle bolts as is.
Never really noticed how much curve there is to the Wolvhammer boots!


----------



## Bigbird188 (Dec 12, 2014)

Seat post Rack







Battery for the Heated Grips







Large Ibera Frame Bag


----------



## VAdave (May 22, 2014)

New handlebars with basket.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

You should wrap the front top tube of the basket with handlebar tape for a radical aero position. And some padding for your elbows on the crossbar of the handlebar.


----------



## GISdork (Aug 28, 2012)

An I9 hub for the ICT


----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

Crabon takeoff Bontragers fo' cheap in my favorite width, couldn't pass up the deal. 32.12 lbs now, with pedals and cage. Either I take off the seat or go tubeless to hit 31!:madman:



Yeah. I need to paint the basement.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

VAdave said:


> New handlebars with basket.


That looks so useful.

Just the job for a 24 hour race, filled with all the necessaries. 

On a more serious note, it looks like a useful way to add carrying capacity to the bike, so where did you get it?

Does it weigh a ton?


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

frl said:


> 480 schwalbe studs


What tire is that? OR is this a DIY studding? Tell me more...!


----------



## VAdave (May 22, 2014)

I believe it will fit a 12 pack. I believe my brother picked it up off of Amazon and it weighs 1380grams which is a touch over 3lbs. Seems to be pretty solid construction.


----------



## Rockhead66 (Nov 13, 2014)

*Adding 181grams of Gold*







181 grams of tungsten gold!!


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

New blue jockey wheels for my Farley.









My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Sent my Canfield Crampon Classic pedals to the machine shop to air em out a bit since they were packing up snow pretty good. Finally got some fresh snow to test them out in today and they worked great. After 20 miles of riding I was pleased. 
Went from this







To this







Also went from 390g to 330g.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Lever covers and selle smp hybrid saddle..

(Lever covers are a project of a little girl raising money for a fanboy) asking $12 a set. (I sent $20) 
Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Finally have something to post here in a way that's worth it: my new fatbike. It's nearly the middle of winter in Stockholm, so the sun isn't quite so bright even at noon, so it's probably hard to see it's not black - it's eggplant purple.

I swapped in my favorite saddle / pedals / stem / seatpost / grips, upgraded the chain for clyde-proofness, upgraded the RD to one with a clutch, and added a frame bag. It's dialed, and very very fun.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

anortherncrazy said:


> Sent my Canfield Crampon Classic pedals


Long term, how are the bearings doing on those exposed spindles? Good seals on them?


----------



## haarald (Jan 19, 2015)

schnee said:


> Finally have something to post here in a way that's worth it: my new fatbike. It's nearly the middle of winter in Stockholm, so the sun isn't quite so bright even at noon, so it's probably hard to see it's not black - it's eggplant purple.
> 
> I swapped in my favorite saddle / pedals / stem / seatpost / grips, upgraded the chain for clyde-proofness, upgraded the RD to one with a clutch, and added a frame bag. It's dialed, and very very fun.


Could you identify the cool frame bag?


----------



## haarald (Jan 19, 2015)

Rcksqrl said:


> Lever covers and selle smp hybrid saddle..
> 
> (Lever covers are a project of a little girl raising money for a fanboy) asking $12 a set. (I sent $20)
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


You also have a cool frame bag. Bought? Where? Or is it self-made?


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

haarald said:


> Could you identify the cool frame bag?


Revelate Designs. They have some generic bags and also make bags specifically for Salsa, Surly, Fatback, and 9:zero:7.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

bme107 said:


> Long term, how are the bearings doing on those exposed spindles? Good seals on them?


Couldn't tell ya as I got them as a trade not too long ago. Shortly thereafter I sent them to the machine shop. They spin pretty good so far!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Also got this back from the machine shop as well. 2013 Fatback 170. Had the front derailleur mount and the rack mounts shaved. Off to get powdercoated candy apple metal flake red and begin a new life as a Bluto'd 27.5+'r for this summer.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

69tr6r said:


> Nice. I was just looking into doing this yesterday. What length did you go with?
> 
> I measured the stock bolts to be 10mm so I was going to go 12mm.


Have a few rides on the 14mm bolts. Trimmed a couple to 12 - then ordered up some 12s.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

haarald said:


> You also have a cool frame bag. Bought? Where? Or is it self-made?


Jpaks from colorado has made all my bike bags. Cool guy to work with!

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## jjacop (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks much Peej


----------



## frl (Jul 22, 2014)

*The mountain in Norway*

Riding my bike with my family


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

*Liquid gold*









The bikes are a few weeks old, the beer was brand new and definitely fat bike related.


----------



## Jim Hannoonen (Mar 28, 2013)

*Specialized Command Post BlackLite*

Picked this up from a guy on craigslist the other day for a song. Two rides on it so far and I can't see ever riding again without one.


----------



## Peej (Feb 6, 2004)

Jjacop, went ahead and followed my own advice and tapped into the bar end plug to secure scooter mit. Definitely holds everything in place and very simple and clean install. Worked well during yesterdays ride. How are they working for you?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Purple anodized Endless cog and chainring&#8230; oh, and the warranty compensated 9:zero:7 parts&#8230; AND the Nextie Bike carbon rims. Quite a fun bike, weighs in at 26 pounds&#8230; just need to get a non-floppy rear tire so as to get it set up tubeless, should lose 1/2 pound.


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

Jim Hannoonen said:


> Picked this up from a guy on craigslist the other day for a song. Two rides on it so far and I can't see ever riding again without one.
> 
> View attachment 958849


I hear ya. Got my hands on one 2 or 3 years ago for the first time and I can say without reservation that there is no other piece of bike gear that I can think of, that I have acclimated to so quickly (like 10-15 minutes), and so strongly, that I would have to fight you to the death over, if you tried to take it away from me.


----------



## Stang951 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jim Hannoonen said:


> Picked this up from a guy on craigslist the other day for a song. Two rides on it so far and I can't see ever riding again without one.
> 
> View attachment 958849


OK call me a newb idiot...but what is it?


----------



## Rockhead66 (Nov 13, 2014)

Duh, The seat at the top; obviously anyone who has ridden without one then put a seat on will never ride without one again; well most of us anyway










Or it could be the dropper post.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Stang951 said:


> OK call me a newb idiot...but what is it?


Yo newb, its a dropper post.

I'll even elaborate as you must have been living under a rock for the last 8 years .... you press a lever on your handlebars and it drops the post from normal riding height to as much as 5 inches lower, this helps with descents and techy sections.


----------



## Stang951 (Jan 2, 2015)

Whats the benefit?


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I edited my answer at the same time you were typing you question, explanation included ^^^


----------



## Stang951 (Jan 2, 2015)

ozzybmx said:


> I edited my answer at the same time you were typing you question, explanation included ^^^


Ok. learned something new


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

The morning commute to work. But wait, it looks like I got lost. How could I get lost just going to work?









Sure looks like someone wandering around lost. Or maybe looking for something?









Found! It's the OMM factory!









Channing Hammond, owner of OMM, taking pictures of my new rack. When you can get your rack installed at the factory during your morning commute it makes choosing a rack pretty easy.


----------



## Bravo Delta (Dec 20, 2014)

2015 Boris FS X9 :thumbsup:


----------



## FrY10cK (Oct 14, 2011)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Purple anodized Endless cog and chainring&#8230;


Purple eggbeater pedals too? Do they have some kind of heat shrink tubing on them?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

FrY10cK said:


> Purple eggbeater pedals too? Do they have some kind of heat shrink tubing on them?


I cheated, shhhhh!!!! They were the ones that were supposed to go on my wife's fatbike&#8230; they're actually pink.  They appear sort of purple-ish though when the lighting is just right.


----------



## Sardo Numspa (Jul 11, 2014)

Sardo Numspa said:


> still waiting on my orange fatboy to arrive, but i saw these on sale and had to pick them up (not the keyboard of course).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

&


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I accidentally rode it at my LBS... then went home and cleaned up my Pugsley and sold it, my Lefty setup, and some other stuff, and got the Fatboy for like $30 out of pocket. Never thought I'd say this about a Specialized, but I freaking love this bike.

Next up: studded tires. Then before spring: 65mm Nexties, dropper post, carbon crank, Bluto.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

XJaredX said:


> I accidentally rode it at my LBS... then went home and cleaned up my Pugsley and sold it, my Lefty setup, and some other stuff, and got the Fatboy for like $30 out of pocket. Never thought I'd say this about a Specialized, but I freaking love this bike.
> 
> Next up: studded tires. Then before spring: 65mm Nexties, dropper post, carbon crank, Bluto.


Wise choice (and future upgrades sound awesome), and congrats! What tires are you running in that pic?


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

69tr6r said:


> Wise choice (and future upgrades sound awesome), and congrats! What tires are you running in that pic?


Thanks! Stock Ground Control on rear, Surly Bud up front which I bought a month ago for my Pugsley. The Ground Control did great- I just noticed in the pic that the GC is shedding snow way better than the Bud, but in practice they both did fine.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

OG Po1nt Podium Raw shimmy shimmy yaw.


----------



## Melll (Jan 25, 2015)

Sardo Numspa said:


> Sardo Numspa said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

Kona, "handplant" bars. 
Always wanted to try the Titec "H"bars, or other swept back bars.





They are heavier than the BD, boat anchors. 
Oh well who cares on a thirty-four lb. bike?
JM


----------



## Sardo Numspa (Jul 11, 2014)

Melll said:


> Sardo Numspa said:
> 
> 
> > Such a beautiful bike. Mind if I ask what rim strips you have on there? The blue is really striking.
> ...


----------



## 03'Darin (Mar 10, 2011)

Sardo Numspa said:


> Sardo Numspa said:
> 
> 
> > still waiting on my orange fatboy to arrive, but i saw these on sale and had to pick them up (not the keyboard of course).
> ...


----------



## Sardo Numspa (Jul 11, 2014)

03'Darin said:


> Sardo Numspa said:
> 
> 
> > Bike looks awesome!
> ...


----------



## majack (Mar 10, 2010)

Sardo Numspa said:


> 03'Darin said:
> 
> 
> > At the shop I went to, there were two sizes of blue rim strips, i went for the wider ones.
> ...


----------



## Sardo Numspa (Jul 11, 2014)

majack said:


> Sardo Numspa said:
> 
> 
> > The wide ones are for the Clownshoe and the next size down is for the Rolling Daryyl and the next one down is for the Marge Lite.
> ...


----------



## floorguy (Aug 13, 2014)

New revelate framebag for my 9zero7


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

100mm Bluto and a Hope Fatsno for the front. (Already had the rear.)


----------



## Greenfin (Jun 13, 2011)

XJaredX said:


> I just noticed in the pic that the GC is shedding snow way better than the Bud, but in practice they both did fine.


I'm thinking that your bud is not compacting the snow enough since it spreads the weight better and is in the front which has a lesser weight distribution than the rear. The rear is a smaller tire and has more fore, aft weight distribution causing the snow to compact more, becoming more dense and therefore more likely not to stick to the tire.

What do you think?


----------



## Melll (Jan 25, 2015)

Sardo Numspa said:


> Melll said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!
> ...


----------



## 03'Darin (Mar 10, 2011)

majack said:


> Sardo Numspa said:
> 
> 
> > The wide ones are for the Clownshoe and the next size down is for the Rolling Daryyl and the next one down is for the Marge Lite.
> ...


----------



## MichaelHumpal (Sep 12, 2012)

03'Darin said:


> majack said:
> 
> 
> > Please excuse my ignorance here but what wheel comes on the Fatboy? I tried to pull the specs off of the web site but for some reason it pulls up the SE model.
> ...


----------



## reig3 (Apr 24, 2012)

Melll said:


> Sardo Numspa said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! And I definitely agree, the blue is way better; and thanks for trying to figure out which size you used too.
> ...


----------



## 03'Darin (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. Going to order the blue strips as soon as I have a minute. Probably trigger shifters and grips at the same time.


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

New Cork Ergon grips and 45 North Vanhelgas.

Really loving this bike!!!


----------



## DeepVI (May 9, 2011)

800mm Race Face SIXC bars and 50mm Atlas stem. It's so much more better over stock.


----------



## Deslock (May 23, 2010)

My Alaskan Alloy finally arrived Friday afternoon (was delayed due to the west coast harbor strike).

Assembled and adjusted it that night, swapped on the 4.7" Bulldozers Saturday morning and went for a couple quick test rides.

Very cool.









No photos of these, but I also converted my 1up rack with the fat bike spacer kit and setup my FATT RAKK (both of which had been sitting in boxes waiting for the bike to arrive).


----------



## Bravo Delta (Dec 20, 2014)

Thudbuster


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Big O Fender


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

A nice FAT 4.8 Bud to replace my 3.8 Knard tire on my Farley


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Stuff to keep the rider more comfy!


----------



## Father Guzzi Obrian (May 31, 2014)

*fatty upgrades*

To get my fatboy sorted for my type of riding, I added a 120mm Bluto, and went with a Shimano XT front brake as well as master cylinder with adjustable reach lever. I added a 203mm Ice Tech rotor up front which really works great on the longer downhills and has much better modulation than the stockers. I switched out the twist grip shifters for X9 shifters and some ergo grips which I much prefer and added some VP components alloy pedals when I am not using SPD's. Got a few carbon bits coming, but the weight with the Bluto and alloy pedals is still only a touch over 33lbs with the top peak rack on it. A lot of fun to ride for sure, my Camber 29'r gathers dust...
Cheers,

View attachment 963942


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Going to experiment with lower front cogs, 22-32...on the beach.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

A bit of renovation on the bike this week... almost 2 years old and has done many miles; time for a little TLC

First off new rubber, got fed up waiting for Jumbo Jim's so got a set of Dillinger's fora bargain price from Tim @ Sideways Cycles in Alsagar! :thumbsup:









Then I had to warranty return my Middleburn cranks for an issue, they swapped out, no questions asked; Now I have the new logo's! 









New cranks deserve new pedals, the new Magnesium DMR V12's are great and already have a set on my Cannondale, picked up a second set for the 9:zero:7!









Never been happy with the RaceFace bottom bracket, could never get rid of a clicking off it, now in the bin and a new Hope Stainless Steel version in its place. Along with the XT Shadow plus rear mech, new XT shifters make the gear changes much quicker on the rear and the front has a much lighter feel! Bike is now tip top - no excuses for equipment inadequacies now!


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Got a semi-fat bike to join the herd


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Captain_America1976 said:


> Got a semi-fat bike to join the herd
> View attachment 964301
> 
> 
> View attachment 964302


*****in' paint job!


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> *****in' paint job!


This^^^ !!! Your Krampy just went level up, silver wizard style. Sick.


----------



## quelocotony (Dec 3, 2006)

2014 Salsa Beargrease Carbon XX1 - picked it up 2 weeks ago on close-out from my LBS.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Mudshovels for this craptastic weather..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

frozenmonkey said:


> This^^^ !!! Your Krampy just went level up, silver wizard style. Sick.


I wish I could take credit for it. The guy I got it from got the paint done. I think it's amazing.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Traded some lights for a Rolling Darryl. Picked up a lightly used Salsa Enabler for the Pugsley. Rebuilt the wheel and we'll roll on it tomorrow.

Salsa Enabler by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

*Tires, grips and saddle*

Tan Sidewall Nates, ODI Vans grips and Charge Spoon saddle.

Oh, and a couple of cans of spray paint and a new decal kit.

More info and pics here.

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/lipstick-pug-949833.html


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/rfcbRL
 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Test roll on the Enabler fork in the Pugs, and the Rolling Darryl to replace a Large Marge (still running the same Surly tubes from 2010!)


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

Pics to come, but upgraded my Bluto to 120mm on my FB Pro. 120mm is perfect for for the FB. Best upgrade to date...


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

got my ICT on the way to work yesterday. Can't wait to get it out in the snow.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Still no fatbike (Blackborow 1 on the way) but some pedal from UK...


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

had the lefty fork and front wheel for awhile, but the salsa mukluk frame's a week old, Norco sasquatch rear wheel was yesterday, X9 cranks were today.
big week!


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Pedals & mud shovel.

Bike complete! Ah....and I say it like I mean it.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

*El Gran Jefe*

This project has been a long time in the making. It's finally here and it's a blast!


----------



## Adam A (Dec 18, 2014)

New Dillingers to replace the H Billies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majack (Mar 10, 2010)

ds2199 said:


> This project has been a long time in the making. It's finally here and it's a blast!
> 
> View attachment 965863


This is [email protected]!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tahoefatty (Oct 24, 2013)

*2015 9:zero:7*

My custom build 9:ZERO:7. All XT Shimano drivetrain, Shimano XT brakes w/150mm Ice tech rotors front and rear. Surly OD Moonlander crank 22/36 , Shimano 12/36 cassette. 9:ZERO:7 197mm rear hub , 9:ZERO:7 150mm front hub strung up to Marge lites wrapped with 45NRTH Van Helgas set up tubeless and to finish her off a 100mm Bluto to soften the ride.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Tahoefatty said:


> My custom build 9:ZERO:7. All XT Shimano drivetrain, Shimano XT brakes w/150mm Ice tech rotors front and rear. Surly OD Moonlander crank 22/36 , Shimano 12/36 cassette. 9:ZERO:7 197mm rear hub , 9:ZERO:7 150mm front hub strung up to Marge lites wrapped with 45NRTH Van Helgas set up tubeless and to finish her off a 100mm Bluto to soften the ride.


sweet lookin' rig. I was seriously checkin' out the 9zero5 models. Nice custom.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## majack (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is one of the last pieces to my Mukluk puzzle for weight reduction. I still have my HEDS coming in the next couple of weeks to finish it all off.


----------



## jimbo61 (Feb 20, 2015)

Why get rid of the twist shifters? They make sooo much sense when wearing winter mitts. I have them on my Stumpy and love ém. Just curious.


Sardo Numspa said:


> Sardo Numspa said:
> 
> 
> > still waiting on my orange fatboy to arrive, but i saw these on sale and had to pick them up (not the keyboard of course).
> ...


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr

A pair of Anything Cage HDs and a pair of bags from Scott at Porcelain Rocket.


----------



## McFat (Jan 11, 2015)

Got a new one


----------



## Sardo Numspa (Jul 11, 2014)

jimbo61 said:


> Why get rid of the twist shifters? They make sooo much sense when wearing winter mitts. I have them on my Stumpy and love ém. Just curious.


I live in Dubai, no cold weather here. I kept them though, so if I ever need then, easy to swap back.

Put the x7's on today and already it feels good. Now waiting on some Ergon GE1's in blue


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

just got this stand..works for the krampus as well


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

bmike said:


> Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr
> 
> A pair of Anything Cage HDs and a pair of bags from Scott at Porcelain Rocket.


me like.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

ADKMTNBIKER said:


> me like.


Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

bmike said:


> Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Sweet. I have two of the new HD cages and had decided the PR bags were too rich for my blood, but you keep tempting me . . .

Stop it.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

spovegas said:


> Sweet. I have two of the new HD cages and had decided the PR bags were too rich for my blood, but you keep tempting me . . .
> 
> Stop it.


considering i've bought dry bags and military surplus bags and just strapped stuff there, these would have been about the same cost as what i've already spent.

i like supporting scott and eric, but Salsa has this bag out now:

Anything Bag | Parts & Accessories | Salsa Cycles

just a bit cheaper than the PR bags... especially with the current exchange rate.


----------



## PedroK (Sep 29, 2014)

New brakes. Avid Elixir 9 Carbon


----------



## security58 (Jul 27, 2011)

mrgould said:


> View attachment 957018
> 
> 
> At first I thought that looks a lot like a straight steerer, even after some forensic photo analysis, though the website states it's tapered.
> ...


How much was that fork. And where does it ship from...is it really a straight steerer thanks


----------



## obxmush (Dec 4, 2014)

My latest purchase was actually a whole new bike. Traded my Chinook Bravo in for a Chinook Charlie. Love the Performance return policy


----------



## ShreddinFatt53 (Dec 3, 2014)

I have the same bike. I really think it's underated for the Value and components.


----------



## Techspec360 (Jun 21, 2011)

GISdork said:


> Frame bags from my awsome wife an awsome birthday present


What tires you got there?


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

obxmush, I spy a Yelli in the background!!


----------



## obxmush (Dec 4, 2014)

jonshonda said:


> obxmush, I spy a Yelli in the background!!


It is a Yelli. I wish it was mine. A very good friend is allowing me to run it in a race. The bike is absolutely killer and scares the crap out of me. Already looking to buy one, that or a nimble9


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I love my Yelli. The Canfield Brothers know how to make fun and capable rigs.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

A 2' piece of ABS, some Ratchet Straps, and a few sheet metal screws.

Skinny bike carrier becomes Fatbike carrier!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Cross post from the JJ thread. Schwalbe Jumbo Jim Liteskin 4.0's set up tubeless on 65mm Nextie rims. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

^Nice!

Did you drill holes in your brake levers?


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

My new blackborow

















Also have a new light that I tested last night and I'm a very happy guy!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Needed more grip up front so 120 TPI Vanhelga mounted tubeless on Sun Ringle Mulefut


----------



## mtb_fun (Sep 19, 2014)

*New Bud and Lou*

I put a Bud and Lou on my Sturgis Bullet. I really like how the front is more sure footed and less prone to washing out. The Lou chugs thru powder great also.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

LewisQC said:


> My new blackborow
> 
> View attachment 968664
> 
> ...


I just bought that pump last week! The day I put it on my bike I went out for a ride and as I rode my first 10 feet my tire was almost flat! Glad I had my new pump. With 60 pumps I had my dillinger5 up to 7 lbs.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

So how do you like it? I really like the HuDu's in everything except wet, heavy snow. The front washes out too easily. Those Vanhelga's look pretty badass!


----------



## Wisconsinite762 (May 24, 2014)

Got a few goodies:
Scootr Mitts
Ibera Frame Bag Large
Answer ProTaper Expert 720mm Riser Bar
Oury Grips
Meiser Presta Gauge 30PSI (not pictured)









All mounted up








Can you spot what's wrong?


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> ^Nice!
> 
> Did you drill holes in your brake levers?


Yessir. I'm and amateur machinist and a old school drillium fan. I drill holes in everything!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIke N Gear (Sep 27, 2004)

Studded Snowshoe XL's required for this ride.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Revelate gas tank bag and insulated water bottle. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldprobmx (Jun 13, 2013)

i got a whole bike, so excited.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Singlespeed bling for the Corvus. Niner Cogalicious RDO ti cog. Holding a boat anchor Surly cog in your hand, then picking up one of these is mind boggling. I doubt it will have any noticeable effect while riding, but it's so pretty....


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

sean salach said:


> ...I doubt it will have any noticeable effect while riding, but it's so pretty....


Totally justified then.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Wisconsinite762 said:


> Got a few goodies:
> Scootr Mitts
> Ibera Frame Bag Large
> Answer ProTaper Expert 720mm Riser Bar
> ...


You bent your fork back in a crash, and your front wheel is on backwards?


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Velobike said:


> Totally justified then.


Exactly!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Pair of fat b nimble showed up today, along with a Thule pack n rack that I hope to modify to clear the fat tires to haul chainsaw in for clearing...


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

It's sooo green!

And red.









Either Christmas or I'll name it The Opossom Van!!!


----------



## 03'Darin (Mar 10, 2011)

WSUPolar said:


> It's sooo green!
> 
> And red.
> 
> ...


Those tires have some serious grip sticking to the ceiling like that. Must be a PITA getting that thing down with the ladder. : )


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

Helium instead of nitrogen...


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

4.8tubeless
18psi
to
seat
beads
113.44
knob
to
knob
on
70mm
whisky
rim
:eekster:


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

Is the measurement taken at 18psi too?


Chris.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

krzysiekmz said:


> Is the measurement taken at 18psi too?
> 
> Chris.


Yes


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

For
reference
my
bud
on
HRD
is
112.69
@11psi


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Puppy..

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Melll (Jan 25, 2015)

Puppy! Best fatbike accessory ever.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Melll said:


> Puppy! Best fatbike accessory ever.


Until he chews on your grips and saddle, pisses on your tires, then sh!ts inside your helmet for good measure.

Puppies...they cute, but they dangerous.


----------



## fugsworth (Feb 28, 2015)

First FAT bike and probably the funnest bike I have ridden in 15 years! I like it fat!!!


----------



## DAN_AK (Jun 12, 2014)

Solving some apartment storage space issues with the Delta Michelangelo Two-Bike Gravity Stand I just got from Amazon


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

*mongoose vinson upgrades*

just upgraded my mongoose vinson. upgrades are wtb volt race saddle,thomson seatpost ,kalloy seatpost clamp,kore riser bar,ritchey comp 80 mm stem,avid brake levers,wtb lock on grips,wellgo magnesium pedals,lizard skin chain stay protector and a minoura bottle cage. stock weight was about 35 lbs.new weight after upgrades a little over 33lbs. most everything was bought on ebay and was new take offs or clearance sale parts bought at bike stores online.


----------



## wrkgstiff (Feb 5, 2012)

sryanak,
If you recall, how did you lengthen the axle for this hub? I'm looking to do the same thing and the XT hubs are inexpensive enough to experiment with. I also had a look at the hub widening thread, but alas, no guidance on the QR axle lengthening. I'm wanting to create a 190mm hub for a snow tadpole trike I'm building.
Thanks


----------



## XRayPunk (Apr 5, 2010)

New 100 mm Bluto for the ICT


----------



## JaMMu76 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Pair of 4.8 Jumbo Jims on my ICT*


----------



## oldprobmx (Jun 13, 2013)

ict with black shells is the way to go, looks great


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

wrkgstiff said:


> sryanak,
> If you recall, how did you lengthen the axle for this hub? I'm looking to do the same thing and the XT hubs are inexpensive enough to experiment with. I also had a look at the hub widening thread, but alas, no guidance on the QR axle lengthening. I'm wanting to create a 190mm hub for a snow tadpole trike I'm building.
> Thanks


I've never done an XT hub. For the XTR I just cut the old axle roughly in half and then glued the two ends into a tube that was a snug fit over the old axle. I used West System G Flex glue. On the XTR hubs the outside diameter of the extension tube is too big to fit into the cassette body so you have to be careful where it ends up.


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

I liked the Mayor so much I put a ring on it. A granny ring that is. 

Went with the 26NW Wolf Tooth and the 30T Bash Guard. This spells easy climbs and a super bailout gear with the 42T on the back as well. This gives me a lot more range through my cassette now. As I was only using the top 3-4 gears with the stock 32T chainring. Had a great ride into Camp Santanoni for it's first test run.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Vanhegas on whisky 9s

The rolling is nutty awesome


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Puffins gets a little springier


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Ordered back in November and finally arrived...616 Muenzie!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Tunalic said:


> Ordered back in November and finally arrived...616 Muenzie!


Oooooh sexy curves!!! That looks totally ****in' badass!!! Cannot wait for build/completion pictures! :band:


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Oooooh sexy curves!!! That looks totally ****in' badass!!! Cannot wait for build/completion pictures! :band:


Yeah...them curves & twin top tubes get to me as you can see!
Wish I had all I wanted for it now...but gonna steal and borrow from the Fatty for now and try to go for a ride before the end of the week.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

A few parts for the Vinson while it gets its spring cleaning. 

Wait until you see the frankenbike 69er that its going to be for the summer.

Origin 8 Headset - 95g
Troy Lee ODI grips - 115g
Kalloy UNO 27.2 seatpost - 260g
Cane Creek 30.6-27.2 seatpost shim - 40g
Specialized Henge Expert saddle - 235g
Race Face Atlas 785 riser bars - 330g

not pictured because I have them laying around:
Surly Krampus fork - 1105g
Origin 8 stem - 135g
mis-matched set of Avid XX brakes
Velocity P35/XT wheels

now I have to find a Bonty Chupacabra 29x3.0 instead of the Conti TK2.4


----------



## PandaPancake (Jun 14, 2012)

I got this for $250. I wanted to see if I would like it. So far so good. I like how I can ride it up and down the stairs to my apartment










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xpcgamer (Nov 14, 2011)

Have had my Fatbike for a few weeks now. Have added.
Hope rear skewer
1x10 conversion Raceface 30
Rolling Darrly rear rim
Fat B nimble tires
Easton Carbon Post
Easton Carbon low rise bars
Easton Stem
q lite tubes
Once I get a new 150 TA from hub I will get it laced into the other Rolling Darryl and then set them up tubeless.


----------



## dtaylor (Jul 22, 2010)

*Hoboy carbon fork*









rare sunny day in upstate ny


----------



## PandaPancake (Jun 14, 2012)

dtaylor said:


> View attachment 975932
> 
> 
> rare sunny day in upstate ny


What's up with that on the handlebars?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASESPESH (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cfanto (Oct 13, 2010)

PandaPancake said:


> What's up with that on the handlebars?


I believe those are bar mitts to keep your hands from freezing...


----------



## dtaylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Bar mitts
Bar Mitts - Ride in Comfort


----------



## PandaPancake (Jun 14, 2012)

dtaylor said:


> Bar mitts
> Bar Mitts - Ride in Comfort


Any advantage using that instead of gloves?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

PandaPancake said:


> Any advantage using that instead of gloves?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


much warmer than gloves. in temps down to 0 and lower you can go with light weight gloves with bar mitts.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

PandaPancake said:


> Any advantage using that instead of gloves?


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

Whiskey No. 7 low rise (matte) carbon handlebar.

I have never felt more comfortable and capable in years on a mountain bike. Wider is indeed better (at least I convinced myself that)...


----------



## livewr06 (Nov 7, 2013)

Finished putting on my upgrades.
Bluto fork
Rock shox dropper post
Raceface turbine cinch 1X 32T nw.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Back from powdercoat. Shaved the derailleur hanger and rack tabs. Super excited about this build. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridehard84 (Jun 7, 2010)

I added some answer pro taper carbon 780mms bars. They are great bars love the weight saving and really like having wider bars.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

ridehard84 said:


> I added some answer pro taper carbon 780mms bars. They are great bars love the weight saving and really like having wider bars.


I have the same bars on my Fuel, they are very comfortable and look great.

My Bikes--2014 Trek Fuel 8-29er, 2014 Trek Crossrip Elite, 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

new (to me) bike:

RSD The Mayor with Bluto, Raw, large, 1x10


----------



## DubzOxford (Nov 9, 2012)

Answer Enduro 720 20/20 carbon bars. Love the 20 degree sweep and was able to keep the same stem. Did have to lengthen the brake cable housing. 

Lost a few grams from the FSA carbon bar / Ritchey bar end set up I was running.


----------



## MHJ1 (Mar 19, 2015)

First ride for all on our new fat bikes, mine Fatboy, daughter has KHS 500, son has KHS 1000. Can't wait for the trails to dry up a little!!


----------



## MHJ1 (Mar 19, 2015)

MHJ1 said:


> First ride for all on our new fat bikes, mine Fatboy, daughter has KHS 500, son has KHS 1000. Can't wait for the trails to dry up a little!!


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

Any better ?



MHJ1 said:


> First ride for all on our new fat bikes, mine Fatboy, daughter has KHS 500, son has KHS 1000. Can't wait for the trails to dry up a little!!











Fat Biker


----------



## MHJ1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Lol thank you posted with my phone and could not get it to attach image correctly


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

LOL 

Ironically, I fixed it on my phone 

:eekster:

:yikes:

:crazy:


Fat Biker


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

I picked up a K2 Route helmet a few months ago. I love this thing! It is a ski helmet that meets all bike specs, is light, warm and comfortable.








robonza: Review: K2 Route Helmet - The Best Fat Bike Helmet

-Joe


----------



## curtisp (Aug 21, 2012)

My latest fat bike related purchase is my 1st fat bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

My latest fatbike purchase is also a fatbike. My 2nd 9zero7.
1x10 9zero7 with Bluto, Rolling Daryll wheels, XT brakes, thudbuster and Brooks saddle.
And how the hell do i rotate this picture??


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Lefty & Mendon Cyclesmith Uber Drop clamp & a WTB Volt saddle


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

wjh said:


> My latest fatbike purchase is also a fatbike. My 2nd 9zero7.
> 1x10 9zero7 with Bluto, Rolling Daryll wheels, XT brakes, thudbuster and Brooks saddle.
> And how the hell do i rotate this picture??


Fairy dust seems to work











Fat Biker


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

DubzOxford said:


> Answer Enduro 720 20/20 carbon bars. Love the 20 degree sweep and was able to keep the same stem. Did have to lengthen the brake cable housing.
> 
> Lost a few grams from the FSA carbon bar / Ritchey bar end set up I was running.


Thanks for posting these bars.
Have been looking for some lighter (swept back) bars and these look close.
Not as swept back as the Kona's I like, but they weight MORE than the stock BD's that were on there.
I can really feel how stiff and harsh they feel compared to the EC 70's I swapped in.

Still might pull a mold off the Kona's? If the Answer's are swept enough. Will just get more but they are kind of pricey. Used to getting old stock EC 70's for less than a fifty.

JM


----------



## Lordie (Sep 27, 2005)

got a budget dropper post, the cable is crappy and can feel the friction, so i mod it with teflon gear cable and jagwire. now its smooth as butter. great upgrade.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

I picked up some Paul's Love Lever 2.5's a bit ago. Love them! Paired with Jagwire Pro Mountain Cables it feels like a million bucks.









robonza: Review: Paul Lover Lever 2.5

-Joe


----------



## ridehard84 (Jun 7, 2010)

Got a new bash guard and new Grips. Although my bike is down for a bit cause my tire got ruined and I'm in Korea. Its very hard to get fat bike parts here.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (May 2, 2015)

where in upstate ny Im in Ithaca


----------



## Lordie (Sep 27, 2005)

shipping is expensive but damn worth the uprade!


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

My new Bluto on my first year Farley, just installed today.


----------



## Westache (Aug 30, 2013)

kaleidopete said:


> My new Bluto on my first year Farley, just installed today.


Nice setup, did you just run spacers for the 135 hub?


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Had to re dish the wheel and add a spacer, that's it.


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

Some new rims


----------



## devans (Apr 27, 2015)

*Carbon Wheels!*


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

^^^
Nice!! Haven't seen to many of those yet.

I am done with the uber light weight rotors, no stopping power. Picked up a hope floating 203F, 183R and some fresh pads. Oh baby!


----------



## DeepVI (May 9, 2011)

Purple polka dot rim strips.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Still waiting for my Race Face spacer kit...


----------



## devans (Apr 27, 2015)

120MM Rockshox Bluto are here!!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Ritchey 60mm Trail stem. I like it a lot better than the 90mm stem I was running before. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Enve Sweep 740mm bar. Love it. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

anortherncrazy said:


> Ritchey 60mm Trail stem. I like it a lot better than the 90mm stem I was running before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking of getting a shorter stem, but I heard from a lot of nay sayers. Tell me why you like the shorter stem. (I still want to get one) Thanks!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

HotHead said:


> I was thinking of getting a shorter stem, but I heard from a lot of nay sayers. Tell me why you like the shorter stem. (I still want to get one) Thanks!


Ah the nay sayers think they know everything don't they?! I like a shorter stem when using wider bars so there's not any "driving a school bus" effect. Quickens steering response as well. I dig it. I say experiment with all kinds of lengths to find your sweet spot. To me 90-100mm is too long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devans (Apr 27, 2015)

I run 50mm stem, 760mm carbon bar, perfect for me!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

HotHead said:


> I was thinking of getting a shorter stem, but I heard from a lot of nay sayers. Tell me why you like the shorter stem. (I still want to get one) Thanks!


As a single speed rider, I like shorter stems because they don't twist as much when I'm trying to grunt up a steep section.

I always regard bar and stem as a combination rather than as individual components. Most of us like to have our upper body in a certain position, and if you go to wider bars you will alter this unless you shorten the stem.


----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

Exactly! I don't mind a quicker steering response; in fact I like it! When I decided to put narrower bars on my road bike, the shop said, "That will make it twitchy." Twitchy to you, more responsive and comfortable to ME. 

Thanks guys. I'm going to experiment with different stem lengths.


----------



## Lordie (Sep 27, 2005)

hopefully the last purchase DNM USD-6 fat fork. 100mm. with the hope adaptor for 150x15 FDS with disc spacer from 135x9 RDS.


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

How many pencils had to be sacrificed for those things?!! Mon dieux.

That thing looks like so much fun.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Ergon grips. Dig them so far. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vighor (Jul 25, 2013)

New trail set of wheels for the Turner KK.

45nrth Beists on 65mm Nexties with Hope Fatsnos


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

I love to support local bike shops, but I also love REI. Some really expensive Mammut Goretex hiking boots went south on me within 7 months so I took them back. Man, that was a layup for some new shite. Crank Bros Candy 3's and some Giro Rumble shoes. Love the venting on the Giro's those will definitely come to Hawaii with me later next winter. Pounded the crap outta this combo today in everything but snow for 25 miles and the report is... I like them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfurn (Oct 21, 2014)

Vighor said:


> New trail set of wheels for the Turner KK.
> 
> 45nrth Beists on 65mm Nexties with Hope Fatsnos
> View attachment 994129
> View attachment 994130


You had these out on summer trail yet, if so how do you like them. I'm really wanting to get a set for this up coming winter, but may try to get a set now and ride them year round. Where did you get them and did you happen to weigh them before you installed them?


----------



## Nefariousd (May 1, 2015)

*Cool parts for my On One fatty*


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Anorthercrazy is getting the blame for this! He keeps on showing us pictures of his bling bike.... so I upgraded Ally for Plastic!

9:zero:7 Whiteout


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Anorthercrazy is getting the blame for this! He keeps on showing us pictures of his bling bike.... so I upgraded Ally for Plastic!
> 
> 9:zero:7 Whiteout
> 
> View attachment 995898


Hahahahhahaa! Nice purchase man! Now I don't feel like the only one with the carbon Whiteout and as for bling, you ain't seen nothing yet. Wait till I get the frame painted metal flake midnight blue with a satin clear coat and white lettering!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

anortherncrazy said:


> Hahahahhahaa! Nice purchase man! Now I don't feel like the only one with the carbon Whiteout and as for bling, you ain't seen nothing yet. Wait till I get the frame painted metal flake midnight blue with a satin clear coat and white lettering!


Putting all tha glitter on the bike will double the weight! :eekster:

For sure, there are not many around. Mine is 1x11 X01, next cranks, next carbon bars and post..... Going to change from grip shift to trigger shifter, swap to my short Thomson Stem and thinking about carbon rims but the rocky shoreline I ride would eat them for breakfast!


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice! I dented my RD's in Hawaii. I still say go for it! It makes a world of difference. I just got a call today from Speedway Cycles and my sparkly candy apple red 27.5+ Fatback build is done. They just HAD to call me as I was heading out the door for work. Hopefully I can pick it up tomorrow and I'll post pix then. Cheers and enjoy. Now go get that thing dirty!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

11 9 simus

Starting assembly


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

2013 Fatback rebuilt as a 27.5+. 25.9 pounds as pictured. Stoked!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GT lover (Aug 7, 2013)

*Custom Wiseman fatty!*

My new custom Wiseman. Made in Illinois from True temper steel, good parts, 25.5 pounds.


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

My Ti Salsa Mukluk. Been building it for a little while now. Still need to sort out a few things....

Weighs in at 29lbs. even. 









Next project. Converting my XX1 to SS without a tensioner lol!


----------



## AZINGER (Mar 13, 2015)

Hussefelt 0 degree 45mm stem


----------



## Lintott (Oct 14, 2006)

Lordie said:


> View attachment 992594
> 
> 
> hopefully the last purchase DNM USD-6 fat fork. 100mm. with the hope adaptor for 150x15 FDS with disc spacer from 135x9 RDS.


What kind of bike stand is that?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Pvc


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## jpfurn (Oct 21, 2014)

*HED/I9's*

Can't wait to put some miles on these! When I picked up the wheel/tire for the first time I wanted to toss it like a Frisbee it was so light, but then I remembered I traded my throwing arm for it!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

First up was a brooks saddle....

The extra width made it so it was more difficult to get behind the saddle for tech sections.... So just got a gravity dropper. Looking forward to trying it out. Happy to support a company located in the USA.

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Rcksqrl said:


> First up was a brooks saddle....
> 
> The extra width made it so it was more difficult to get behind the saddle for tech sections..


They do a narrow version.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Yep, the narrow didn't feel as comfortable. So went with standard. So far so good. Was pondering a dropper anyway, this just expedited the purchase. And this dropper should be able to go with me to the next bike! 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

backpack dog carrier.. i now take my buddy riding the trails and beach with me


----------



## TrailCrawler (Aug 24, 2013)

Pretty much rebuilt the Origin8 Crawler :-D

Hope Pro 2 Evo rear hub
Sunringle Mulefut 80SL rear rim
Surly singlespeed spacers
Surly Tuggnut
Surly ICT fork
Dinglespeed 36x16 and 26x25








Surly Lou's front and rear, clownshoe up front, single speed in this config






















Swapped the Lou's for the Devist-8er's, setup dinglspeed.


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

da brim


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

*New handlebar*

Carbon enve bar, ergon grips

Hands did not fall asleep on the first ride

Mission accomplished


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

I have those same bars but with ESI extra chunky grips. Love them!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurtP (Mar 2, 2014)

Magura MT7.


----------



## Crash_N_Carry (Jul 6, 2015)

Just pulled the trigger today on a Specialized Fatboy in army green. Obviously this isn't my pic of the bike; my LBS had to special order the bike in my size (small) so I won't be able to pick it up until this weekend.

I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas to hurry up and get here. 









Once I get the bike I will be taking proper photos of it too. 

Getting Wellgo MG36 pedals on it, a mudshovel, and it's getting set up as tubeless from the start. I have some upgrades planned for it (i.e. replacing the brakes, rotors, and getting some carbon handlebars for it eventually). Right now my plan is to just enjoy the bike though once I get it in my hands.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

anortherncrazy said:


> I have those same bars but with ESI extra chunky grips. Love them!!


Did you trip the grip to fit on the Gripshift??


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

trim it? yeah, the right one was trimmed to be the same length overall as the left one. more ergonomically/aesthetically correct for me. i have a regular x9 shifter on my other bike and going from one to the other sucks!


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

SP dyno hub adapter for 135mm front forks.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Finally built up a Surly Conundrum 24 x 4":















The tire is a little "short" on the advertised width, closer to 3.25", though it's plenty big enough for muni 

Yeah, yeah, it's a unicycle, and no I don't have a big red afro or wear a nose that honks 

I also roll a Mutz fatty bike and a Jefe fatty tandem.

Spread the fat love!!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice bike, looks a lot like mine 











blidner said:


> Carbon enve bar, ergon grips
> 
> Hands did not fall asleep on the first ride
> 
> Mission accomplished


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

It is like a brother from another mother!!

Awesome bike!

Will head out riding in about an hour with Mutz (the bike, not the person)


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

2x2 Cycles rack:


----------



## smileyboy (May 28, 2009)

Just got these for more sticky








Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Gigantic said:


> 2x2 Cycles rack:
> 
> View attachment 1005564


wow. never seen one that hangs out so far back... wonky to ride?


----------



## Pushrod (Jul 27, 2015)

Gigantic said:


> 2x2 Cycles rack:
> 
> View attachment 1005564


Wild!

I think you need some streamers to tie onto the rear wheel of the fattie.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

New Tangle bag, and some seatpost collar bling:


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

bmike said:


> wow. never seen one that hangs out so far back... wonky to ride?





Pushrod said:


> Wild!
> 
> I think you need some streamers to tie onto the rear wheel of the fattie.


It's not any worse than having a passenger on board.

it comes with a streamer/flag. It wasn't on for the picture.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Xt 8000 brakes for the 11 9 simus

Still in the box
But not for long


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Gigantic said:


> 2x2 Cycles rack:
> 
> View attachment 1005564


Wicked! What's the weight limit? 
And (hypothetically of course because we are always obeying speed limit ) - how fast do you think you can go with bike attached?
Did you have a chance to ride twisties with bike attached? How did it feel?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Just got a WTB Rocket Team saddle for my Blackborow. Super light, and the Rocket is one of the most comfortable saddles I've ever used.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

av8or said:


> View attachment 999198
> 
> 
> da brim


This looks absolutely ridiculous...

...and exactly what I wished for when I was biking in the blazing Las Vegas desert trails a few weeks ago. I was dreaming up ways to come up with something like this, but looks like somebody beat me to the punch! 

I also saw that people used small, water-soaked cooling towels/bandanas underneath their helmets (that extended to the sides and covered their necks) to shield them from the sun.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

It totally looks ridiculous, but works great! I ended up getting one.... Being a poster child for skin cancer... Fair skinned red head... Biggest issue I have is on Fast descents it adds lift.

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Crash_N_Carry (Jul 6, 2015)

It's not my pic but I just picked up a 160mm and a 180mm Shimano Ice tech rotors. Although I managed to get the majority of the braking noise under control on my Tektro's, the rotors were slightly warped and would make a "ringing" noise at high speeds (I thought I fixed it at first but it came back after a while). The problem is the design of the Tektro rotors; they would slightly warp.

Soo... I just outright replaced them with these. I'm still in the middle of re-bedding the rotors but so far the noise is gone. Braking power isn't quite there yet but I expected that to happen until the pads fully re-bed themselves (yes I did resurface the pads. It just takes some time).


----------



## classrc (Sep 18, 2011)

I got some very slightly used cranks for the new build...


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

Rcksqrl said:


> It totally looks ridiculous, but works great! I ended up getting one.... Being a poster child for skin cancer... Fair skinned red head... Biggest issue I have is on Fast descents it adds lift.
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


did u get the sporty model? a little bit smaller than the original "da brim".. that's what i got.. i look like a fireman but the thing just works.. i figured you never get cute chicks on the trails anyway..


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

Preparing for new project.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

#winteriscoming


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

Smithhammer said:


> #winteriscoming


very nice.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Picked up a fresh set of Hope M4 pads, and a new KMC chain, getting ready for a week of riding in Tahoe coming up.....ahh...annual bike trip.!

& a new set of foam grips.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Big ride 710

Mated to xt 11 speed


----------



## sportster44 (Nov 10, 2008)

Just picked up a set of snowshoes for summer trail riding. 8.5 psi rear, 6.5 psi front and all seems fine.


----------



## MrPeaski (Oct 5, 2014)

Bluto RCT3 for my Farley 6


----------



## smileyboy (May 28, 2009)

Smithhammer said:


> #winteriscoming


What boots are those?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

smileyboy said:


> What boots are those?


Vasque Arrowheads. :thumbsup:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Thomson Elite Covert dropper post for the 'saw.


----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

VitaliT said:


> Preparing for new project.
> 
> View attachment 1007057


Can't wait to see it fully assembled!


----------



## bconneraz (Mar 18, 2007)

my latest purchase; Bucksaw #0069, and a few goodies to start the build. I can't wait to get this bike finished. My Mukluk is watching nervously....lol


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

150mm adapter from Fork Ups:










Lezyne Mini HV - what a great little pump. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crash_N_Carry (Jul 6, 2015)

Raceface carbon bars for my fatboy.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Always a problem getting something to fit on the 9:zero:7 and I don't want to throw another £150 at a revelate one imported from alaska so I got a custom partial frame bag for the Whiteout from Bike-bag.co.uk in the uk.

Took a little time with agreeing the spec then I made a template that was a perfect fit and Jon and Helen did the rest, really pleased how it came out for a fraction of the cost of other custom makers.


----------



## HanJuh (Jul 27, 2015)

TRP Spyke machanical disc brakes
-Awesome modulation for braking force. Almost immune to mud and should work in cold too.
Very easy to tune.









Brooks Cambium C17 Carved
-Yes!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Boo Bear (Aug 11, 2008)

*29er wheelset....*

....now all I need is a bike to go with them!


----------



## Scull (Dec 31, 2014)

*My new build with summer tires*

I now have a few miles on my new Ican build up, and I love it!


----------



## Boo Bear (Aug 11, 2008)

^^ That is AWESOME! Very nice looking rig.


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

Scull said:


> I now have a few miles on my new Ican build up, and I love it!
> View attachment 1009857
> View attachment 1009858


Nicely done. What kind of tires you have there and where did you get them? Thanks.


----------



## wagonguy1989 (Jun 19, 2015)

ORIGIN8 CAPTIV8ORS ULTRA LIGHT 3.5

AWESOME TIRES HUH? i love them on the road... specially when keeping up with the roadies 

(i know im not the poster[Scull], but ill vouch for those tires, their kevlar too if you get the 120 tpi ones)


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

wagonguy1989 said:


> ORIGIN8 CAPTIV8ORS ULTRA LIGHT 3.5
> 
> AWESOME TIRES HUH? i love them on the road... specially when keeping up with the roadies
> 
> (i know im not the poster[Scull], but ill vouch for those tires, their kevlar too if you get the 120 tpi ones)


These? Origin8 CAPTIV8ER UL 26"x 3 5" Folding Fat Bike Speed Street Tire Captivator Vee | eBay


----------



## Scull (Dec 31, 2014)

Midtown said:


> These? Origin8 CAPTIV8ER UL 26"x 3 5" Folding Fat Bike Speed Street Tire Captivator Vee | eBay


Thanks! Yes, those are the tires in the 120tpi version. They are great, but have a couple of idiosyncrasies to be aware of. I have ridden them on gravel and on crushed limestone, and they will pick up little rocks in the small central tread holes. It isn't a problem, except that with the hollow carbon rims and the carbon frame, the rhythmic noise gets amplified! It could be considered annoying to some folks. Not a problem on gravel, only on crushed limestone trails. They ride well any where between 7 and 20 psi for my 200 pounds. They grip surprisingly well, even on wet grass, at mid- to low-pressures.


----------



## Scull (Dec 31, 2014)

wagonguy1989 said:


> ORIGIN8 CAPTIV8ORS ULTRA LIGHT 3.5
> 
> AWESOME TIRES HUH? i love them on the road... specially when keeping up with the roadies
> 
> (i know im not the poster[Scull], but ill vouch for those tires, their kevlar too if you get the 120 tpi ones)


I agree! They are a great summer tire so far. I'll see how well they last into the fall.

I am thinking about the 4.8 Knards for winter. Any advice? I live in Minnesota and love riding frozen lakes and trails.


----------



## Scull (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks! I am thinking about adding some color. Any suggestions or cool examples out there? (Response to Boo Bear)


----------



## Scull (Dec 31, 2014)

Scull said:


> Thanks! Yes, those are the tires in the 120tpi version. They are great, but have a couple of idiosyncrasies to be aware of. I have ridden them on gravel and on crushed limestone, and they will pick up little rocks in the small central tread holes. It isn't a problem, except that with the hollow carbon rims and the carbon frame, the rhythmic noise gets amplified! It could be considered annoying to some folks. Not a problem on gravel, only on crushed limestone trails. They ride well any where between 7 and 20 psi for my 200 pounds. They grip surprisingly well, even on wet grass, at mid- to low-pressures.


I forgot to mention that I am running them with tubes right now, but they have nice clean beads that fit the rims perfectly and are supposed to be great tubeless. Anyone out there running these tubeless with some feedback?


----------



## Boo Bear (Aug 11, 2008)

Scull said:


> Thanks! I am thinking about adding some color. Any suggestions or cool examples out there? (Response to Boo Bear)


I kind of like how minimal and straight forward it is in its current form. Maybe a couple subtle accents- seat collar? Spacers?

Makes me think of Spinal Tap- smell the glove, "It's like, could it be any more black? The answer is no. None more black."


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*Scored!*

All me bearings will be repacked with it ASAP.


----------



## TankD (Jan 14, 2014)

Some purpliness.


----------



## Beach Ride (Mar 26, 2015)

Scull said:


> Thanks! I am thinking about adding some color. Any suggestions or cool examples out there? (Response to Boo Bear)


I'd just go with brown leather accessories to match that awesome seat, maybe off-white for a few parts like the sprocket and rack. It would be a clean, classic look with the greys and blacks.


----------



## Scull (Dec 31, 2014)

Boo Bear said:


> I kind of like how minimal and straight forward it is in its current form. Maybe a couple subtle accents- seat collar? Spacers?
> 
> Makes me think of Spinal Tap- smell the glove, "It's like, could it be any more black? The answer is no. None more black."


You may be right. TankD looks like he did that nicely with purple.


----------



## Scull (Dec 31, 2014)

Beach Ride said:


> I'd just go with brown leather accessories to match that awesome seat, maybe off-white for a few parts like the sprocket and rack. It would be a clean, classic look with the greys and blacks.


My old butt is very partial to Brooks saddles. I have three of them now, and I thought about moving my black B17 to this bike (that would look cool!), but the wide B72 is so comfortable on the bumpy off-road rides!


----------



## Beach Ride (Mar 26, 2015)

Scull said:


> My old butt is very partial to Brooks saddles. I have three of them now, and I thought about moving my black B17 to this bike (that would look cool!), but the wide B72 is so comfortable on the bumpy off-road rides!


I think the brown looks awesome, I have a Flyer Select in that color on a bare metal frame. Great seat but it has thicker leather and is taking a looong time to break in.

I might look for a B67 or B72 for easier rides around town. I've put about 250 miles on it with Proofide and then both Obenouf's formulas and it doesn't seem to be getting softer. The Obenoufs LP should have turned it into a soft rag.


----------



## Scull (Dec 31, 2014)

Beach Ride said:


> I think the brown looks awesome, I have a Flyer Select in that color on a bare metal frame. Great seat but it has thicker leather and is taking a looong time to break in.
> 
> I might look for a B67 or B72 for easier rides around town. I've put about 250 miles on it with Proofide and then both Obenouf's formulas and it doesn't seem to be getting softer. The Obenoufs LP should have turned it into a soft rag.


Yeah, those Selects are supposed to be really tough and long wearing. The B72 is lighter than the Flyer and the B67, and is great for upright (non-drop bar) bikes.


----------



## wagonguy1989 (Jun 19, 2015)

Scull said:


> Thanks! Yes, those are the tires in the 120tpi version. They are great, but have a couple of idiosyncrasies to be aware of. I have ridden them on gravel and on crushed limestone, and they will pick up little rocks in the small central tread holes. It isn't a problem, except that with the hollow carbon rims and the carbon frame, the rhythmic noise gets amplified! It could be considered annoying to some folks. Not a problem on gravel, only on crushed limestone trails. They ride well any where between 7 and 20 psi for my 200 pounds. They grip surprisingly well, even on wet grass, at mid- to low-pressures.


I ride them with tubes and at 30 psi, mainly because im about 260 and ride alot of street with them, but i have gone down to 23-5 on gravel and like it a lot, havent pushed it to the limit yet, BUT i do love these things... very good investment on my part....


----------



## Beach Ride (Mar 26, 2015)

Scull said:


> Thanks! Yes, those are the tires in the 120tpi version. They are great, but have a couple of idiosyncrasies to be aware of. I have ridden them on gravel and on crushed limestone, and they will pick up little rocks in the small central tread holes. It isn't a problem, except that with the hollow carbon rims and the carbon frame, the rhythmic noise gets amplified! It could be considered annoying to some folks. Not a problem on gravel, only on crushed limestone trails. They ride well any where between 7 and 20 psi for my 200 pounds. They grip surprisingly well, even on wet grass, at mid- to low-pressures.


I have the Vee Tire version of these, the one issue I have is that I ride near the beach and they have a tendency to easily slide out from underneath you on sandy sidewalks. I am afraid to lean into any kind of a turn with them.

I still use them but they aren't so grippy on concrete.


----------



## Beach Ride (Mar 26, 2015)

MiniTrail said:


> that's a tread choice/sand depth problem not the fault of any tire


There is no sand depth, It's generally a sidewalk with a lightly blown cover of sand that is the problem. The tread isn't the problem, it is that the hardness of the rubber doesn't play well on the smooth, well travelled boardwalk concrete.

I've been riding this boardwalk for almost 20 years, I've ridden at least a dozen other tires on several bikes. This is the only tire that has ever had this issue.

I like it, the rolling resistance is good but it should grip a sidewalk better than my Maxxis Mammoths....


----------



## smileyboy (May 28, 2009)

Just bought a Lefty Max fork and sent it to Medon Cycles. Can't wait to get it back.


----------



## pez d spencer (Aug 15, 2013)

*14 Fatboy Expert upgrade to 1*11*

I am upgrading my Fatboy from 2*10 to 1*11 this Autumn 

*Shimano XT 11-42 11sp Cassette (no need for XD)
*SRAM X01 11 sp gripshift
*SRAM GX 1*11 rear mech
*SRAM X1 Chain
*(not in the picture, but in the mail system - a E13 W/N Direct Mount 28t chainring)


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

pez d spencer said:


> I am upgrading my Fatboy from 2*10 to 1*11 this Autumn
> 
> *Shimano XT 11-42 11sp Cassette (no need for XD)
> *SRAM X01 11 sp gripshift
> ...


Is an 11-sp Shimano cassette compatible with current mountain hubs? I've read for 11sp Shimano _road_ stuff that there are compatibility issues and either a new freehub or hub is required.

Technical FAQ: 10/11-speed compatibility - VeloNews.com

EDIT 5 MINUTES LATER  :
I found this article which states that a new freehub/hub is not required for the new Shimano _mountain _11-speed cassette:

"The cassette is concave on the rear to clear the spokes without requiring a new freehub design."
​Shimano XT 11-speed with new 11-42 cassette ? Flow Mountain Bike


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

My most recent fat bike purchase was a Cogburn CB4 in Realtree Snow Camo. Before that it was a Bontrager Commuter Gel saddle and a pair of bike shorts. The week before that it was a lightly used Boris X5. So far that is the total of my fat bike purchases. The seller of the Boris threw in a set of tire chains, a pump, bottle of lube oil and a set of Pogys.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Gigantic said:


> It's not any worse than having a passenger on board.
> 
> it comes with a streamer/flag. It wasn't on for the picture.


Nice FZ1, I used to have an 02 myself. That setup does look a little crazy! It would be cool to take the bike to the trail on the motorcycle. Doubt if my Husky dirtbike's subframe could handle it though.


----------



## Beach Ride (Mar 26, 2015)

MiniTrail said:


> sounds like our roads in spring. Sand/salt from winter road maintenance makes grip evil. Makes for some interesting spring rides on moto. Lean into a corner and find no grip


I noticed that Vee uses the same tread mold for several smaller tires where it wraps around the sides. On a 3.5 though it is square and presents a hard angle edge to the turn - that is where the tire loses its contact patch. The rubber and smooth concrete don't 'grab' either. They grip everything else fine and are perfect for asphalt. Most people will never ride on concrete that smooth.

I have a pair of Vee Bulldozers on the way and I am really curious how that silica compound does on the same concrete. I suspect it will grip pretty well.


----------



## Sgraffite (Oct 6, 2014)

New Brooks saddle and Rohloff IGH


----------



## Scull (Dec 31, 2014)

Beach Ride said:


> There is no sand depth, It's generally a sidewalk with a lightly blown cover of sand that is the problem. The tread isn't the problem, it is that the hardness of the rubber doesn't play well on the smooth, well travelled boardwalk concrete.
> 
> I've been riding this boardwalk for almost 20 years, I've ridden at least a dozen other tires on several bikes. This is the only tire that has ever had this issue.
> 
> I like it, the rolling resistance is good but it should grip a sidewalk better than my Maxxis Mammoths....


I understand what you are saying. Have you tried low pressures to see if that helps? I know that the bigger footprint when riding at 8-10 psi has helped me on the crushed limestone trails.


----------



## Scull (Dec 31, 2014)

Sgraffite said:


> New Brooks saddle and Rohloff IGH


Very nice! How wide is your Rohloff?


----------



## Sgraffite (Oct 6, 2014)

Scull said:


> Very nice! How wide is your Rohloff?


Thanks, it's the 135mm bolt on model.


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Fatty kit for the Rockymounts Brass Knuckles rack.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Beach Ride (Mar 26, 2015)

Vee Bulldozers in all silica off-white. 120tpi 4.8"

They sound like a WWII squadron of fighter planes, I like it. The rolling resistance is surprisingly decent, I swapped a pair of Vee 3.5" Speedsters and they are not much tougher to push at all. They just barely fit my frame with about a 1/4" clearance in the back, I lucked out.

I talked about having slide-out problems on hard concrete with the Vee Speedsters but these have none of that issue whatsoever, they grip everything without fail.


----------



## Beach Ride (Mar 26, 2015)

Also bought a Brooks B67 seat for the beach cruiser configuration, it is very comfortable upright and should work for most anything else. With no suspension I don't mind the weight at all. Between that, the ti components and the tires it is a very flexy bike.

I have a Carver ti flat bar and a Thudbuster a to swap out for anything off the pavement, the new seat seems to soften the ride as much as the Thudbuster though.


----------



## julius21 (Sep 6, 2015)

*very nice*


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

julius21 said:


> *very nice*


I agree very nice

Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## julius21 (Sep 6, 2015)

*New fork*



























Here is my new fat.

Change:
Lauf fork Carbonara
Hope X2 Brakes green team :thumbsup:


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice! Looks clean.



julius21 said:


> View attachment 1013880
> View attachment 1013881
> View attachment 1013882
> View attachment 1013883
> ...


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

*New Pugsley SS!*


----------



## Scull (Dec 31, 2014)

Beach Ride said:


> View attachment 1013304
> 
> 
> Also bought a Brooks B67 seat for the beach cruiser configuration, it is very comfortable upright and should work for most anything else. With no suspension I don't mind the weight at all. Between that, the ti components and the tires it is a very flexy bike.
> ...


Nicely done, Beach Ride! Keep us posted on those tires. I need to replace my Speedsters for winter, and am leaning toward Surly Knards for their seeming universal usability. But, I have been tempted by the Bulldozers.


----------



## benhammond05 (Jun 16, 2015)

I just got this yesterday. The frame is Korean, but it's got X5s front and rear and nice hydraulic brakes. Need to swap my seat post and saddle out on it but it rides really nice and I spent less than a $1k on it, to my wife's satisfaction!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Origin 8 Space Bars.


----------



## Beach Ride (Mar 26, 2015)

Scull said:


> Nicely done, Beach Ride! Keep us posted on those tires. I need to replace my Speedsters for winter, and am leaning toward Surly Knards for their seeming universal usability. But, I have been tempted by the Bulldozers.


These have been amazing. Absolutely no tendency to slide on concrete like the Vee Speedsters, I have 100% confidence on the places the Speedsters had issues at every pressure, but they do great everywhere else too. They are amazing on hard surfaces but I took them across 100M of soft sand without struggle and they feel especially nice on grass and softer dirt surfaces, it feels like a sidewalk without the tread buzz. The only thing I haven't tried them on is snow.

My other tires have each had minor steering idiosyncrasies of their own, none for these.

And girls really like these. They seriously look at these and then smile right at me, they did not do that with my other tires. I'm pretty sure it isn't just my bad hair cut.

Expensive but these beat both the Speedsters and my 120 tpi Maxxis Mammoths by a wide mile. I am going to sell those, there is no more need for them.


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

Beach Ride said:


> These have been amazing. ... girls really like these. They seriously look at these and then smile right at me, they did not do that with my other tires. I'm pretty sure it isn't just my bad hair cut....


Well that sells me. Maybe they'll look past _my_ bad hair cut...


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Stepped up to a 180mm SRAM disc from the stock 160. Noticeably improved. :thumbsup:


----------



## brenick (Aug 1, 2015)

julius21 said:


> View attachment 1013880
> View attachment 1013881
> View attachment 1013882
> View attachment 1013883
> ...


The big question...How does it ride???


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Upgraded the brakes from BB7's to new M8000 XT's.... such brilliant modulation on these, especially noticeable when pulling wheelies, you can just feather the rear rather than the ON/OFF nature on my BB7's.


----------



## smileyboy (May 28, 2009)

Lefty fork and Marge lites








Sent from my iPhone


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

I got these Ergon	GP1 Leather Grips for my Moonlander, I liked their look and they seem nice on my short ride today. I used my own Winchester grip plugs though.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

New "Banana Hammock" for my Jones Bar, courtest of Bar Fly Bags. Rock-solid construction, padded and with a high-quality zipper. Good schtuff.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Nanna hammock! Awesome, if I owned a loop bar, this would be attached to it. If you happen to find yourself in Anchorage let's go for a ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Stopbreakindown said:


> If you happen to find yourself in Anchorage let's go for a ride :thumbsup:


Thanks - I'll take you up on it! I spent 12 seasons in AK, mostly in the Mat-Su, and a couple summers in Petersburg. But that was a long time ago, and I definitely would love to get back up there again...:thumbsup:


----------



## Beach Ride (Mar 26, 2015)

Not a huge item but I like it, it is a standard aluminum seatpost rack that I recovered in copper, aged artificially/naturally for a real blue patina and then coated in some of the latest glow powder. I coated it all with a layer of auto clear coat but will probably add a few more coats.

The glow powder is strong, these pics are just cellphone pics under a streetlight with no retouching or special settings.

The rear rack in the middle is an Axiom Fat rack that I coated in copper and aged also, without the glow powder.


----------



## curtisp (Aug 21, 2012)

Just came in the mail today and dropped them off to be built.

Light-Bicycle RSNOW03 65mm wide 26er hookless rims for my Salsa Beargrease. :thumbsup:


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

Did LB Do those custom graphics? 

IF yes, what was the upcharge, did they have the art file on hand or did you send the images?

Looks very nice.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

New (tubleless) wheels for the Bucksaw!


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I would think Salsa might not be fully on board with having their logo on another manufacturer's product. Honestly, it doesn't make sense to me either.



curtisp said:


> Just came in the mail today and dropped them off to be built.
> 
> Light-Bicycle RSNOW03 65mm wide 26er hookless rims for my Salsa Beargrease. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Smithhammer said:


> New "Banana Hammock" for my Jones Bar, courtest of Bar Fly Bags. Rock-solid construction, padded and with a high-quality zipper. Good schtuff.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Doh! Nevermind!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

mtuck1 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I would think Salsa might not be fully on board with having their logo on another manufacturer's product. Honestly, it doesn't make sense to me either.


You're wrong. It's called advertising, doubt they care. If they were concerned, doubt they would continue to sell stickers for people to stick on their busted as cars and trucks.


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

Extra spare wheelset


----------



## brenick (Aug 1, 2015)

*Latest upgrades on the Fatboy*


























Race Face carbon bars and stem. Bontrager Carbon seat post and light weight saddle, candy pedals, 203mm Werder disc.
Just gone tubeless too and used blue reflector tape for the rim strip. Looks pretty wild night riding.


----------



## curtisp (Aug 21, 2012)

-Todd- said:


> Did LB Do those custom graphics?
> 
> IF yes, what was the upcharge, did they have the art file on hand or did you send the images?
> 
> Looks very nice.


Thanks!

Yes, LB did the custom graphics. They had the file. I don't remember what the upcharge was (I don't have the invoice with me right now).

Here are some pics of them laced to Onyx hubs with DT Revolution spokes.


----------



## Beach Ride (Mar 26, 2015)

Guy.Ford said:


> You're wrong. It's called advertising, doubt they care. If they were concerned, doubt they would continue to sell stickers for people to stick on their busted as cars and trucks.


As an aside, I heard from a friend of a Volcom founder that he originally spread the name by making thousands of stickers and putting them on street poles, benches and anywhere their market congregated. It quickly became familiar...

My instinct though is to scrape off or black out most logos.


----------



## julius21 (Sep 6, 2015)

*frame bag Salsa*









very nice quality :thumbsup:


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

julius21 said:


> View attachment 1019364
> 
> 
> very nice quality :thumbsup:


Hi julius21 have you posted the weight of your ride yet ? 
I can't recall if you have.

Thanks

Fat Biker


----------



## julius21 (Sep 6, 2015)

The weight is 13.2kg without frame bag


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

julius21 said:


> The weight is 13.2kg without frame bag


Looks like a good strong build build and too bad of a weight for a front suspension setup.

Have you gone tubeless too ?

Fat Biker


----------



## julius21 (Sep 6, 2015)

Fat Biker said:


> Looks like a good strong build build and too bad of a weight for a front suspension setup.
> 
> Have you gone tubeless too ?
> 
> Fat Biker


No tubeless. soon buy kuroshiro Enso wheels (very light) with tubeless and probably titanium rotor


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

julius21 said:


> No tubeless. soon buy kuroshiro Enso wheels (very light) with tubeless and probably titanium rotor


I would research the ti totors first. I hear the braking performance isn't upto that of steel. And they say it's not really worth the minimal weight savings . YMMV. 
You'd probably be better off going for some Ai2's they seem reasonably light for a steel rotor. Although RWW are slightly higher than advertised (but when has that never been the case ?) LOL . 
If it's the Ti colour you're after you could go for the TiNitride version of the Ai2's (although a little too yellow/gold for some tastes) I found that braking improved slightly with this version once the TiNi coating had worn off the braking surface though. Again YMMV.

Never heard of the Kuroshiro brand before I'll have to check those out.



Fat Biker

Edit: I had heard of of the Kuroshiro rims. I had just forgotten about them. Or should I say my wallet had removed any thought or memory of them from my brain.

€899 , £663 or $1004 per rim ! Dayum dat is some expensive sheeyt right there  :eekster:

What build would you go for with those rims Tune hubs and Sapim supers or other boutique brand ?

I guess you'll be into the wheels near approx €3500 by the time you're done with building , cassette , valves and such ?

I can't see you going for Chosen or Powerway hubs with those rims somehow PMSL


----------



## tatuowen (Jun 27, 2013)

pez d spencer said:


> I am upgrading my Fatboy from 2*10 to 1*11 this Autumn
> 
> *Shimano XT 11-42 11sp Cassette (no need for XD)
> *SRAM X01 11 sp gripshift
> ...


I did this same upgrade on my KHS 3000, with the exception of an X1 trigger Vs the Gripshift... love the additional range of the 11-42 and shifting is every bit as smooth as was my X9 10sp set-up.


----------



## julius21 (Sep 6, 2015)

Fat Biker said:


> I would research the ti totors first. I hear the braking performance isn't upto that of steel. And they say it's not really worth the minimal weight savings . YMMV.
> You'd probably be better off going for some Ai2's they seem reasonably light for a steel rotor. Although RWW are slightly higher than advertised (but when has that never been the case ?) LOL .
> If it's the Ti colour you're after you could go for the TiNitride version of the Ai2's (although a little too yellow/gold for some tastes) I found that braking improved slightly with this version once the TiNi coating had worn off the braking surface though. Again YMMV.
> 
> ...


Assembly will be with:

Kuroshiro rims
hubs Tune king/kong or Hope Fatsno
sapim spokes
tubeless tyres
Cassette xx1

I want components resistant to salt because I often ride on the beach. Titanium and carbon are perfect.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

more to come.


----------



## julius21 (Sep 6, 2015)

Gigantic said:


> View attachment 1019554
> 
> more to come.


very nice and good quality


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Just bought 3, studded XL Snowshoes and 1 studded Dillinger5 @ a lbs $849.00 with local tax. According to the deminsions I've gotten on mtbr and my measurements . The XL Snowshoes will fit the Boris X5 and the front of my Cogburn and the Dillinger 5 will fit the rear of my CB4. 
My wife @ 135 lbs dressed and in her Arctic gear will be floating over almost everything. I'm planning on putting 42 tooth rear and 30 tooth front gears on and just stay on the large front ring for now. When I can find the right front assembly I will switch to a 26 tooth single front ring on both. And move some of the smaller rear gears to the inside of the cassette. So the chain can't get inside the chain stay line.


----------



## Boo Bear (Aug 11, 2008)

My wife's fat bike. Love it.


----------



## Crash_N_Carry (Jul 6, 2015)

Picked up some 45NRTH Wolvhammers for flats yesterday. Took 'em on a ride today (even though it's about 65F out) to see how they feel and how they influence my riding before the snow hits. I'm in love! Even though it's still "warm" out my feet didn't sweat one bit and the stiffness in the soles and around the ankle area made a huge difference in my riding.

I've been using a hiking shoe up until now and after using the Wolvhammers, I'm definitely going to upgrade to some hiking boots that support my ankles more for non-fatbiking and for biking come springtime 2016.

(pic is from their press release on bike rumor's site, but the one in the pic is identical to the ones I bought. I'm just being lazy and I don't feel like breaking out my cellphone to take pics of 'em).


----------



## fugsworth (Feb 28, 2015)

Surprise starter fat bike for my wife.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Dude, that's an awesome looking bike. Looks endurbro with those colors!

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

fugsworth said:


> Surprise starter fat bike for my wife.
> View attachment 1020126


It's a surprise alright :crazy:
It feels like I just got my retinas jump started by a semi truck LOL

Cool Bro :cornut:

Fat Biker


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

fugsworth said:


> Surprise starter fat bike for my wife.
> View attachment 1020126


That's cool!!!


----------



## csimon (Apr 14, 2014)

Which Raceface handlebar and stem is that as I cannot seem to find it on their website?


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Gigantic said:


> View attachment 1019554
> 
> more to come.


I predict bearing replacement and a steel fh body in your future.

-jonshonda can see the future.


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

Guy.Ford said:


> You're wrong. It's called advertising, doubt they care. If they were concerned, doubt they would continue to sell stickers for people to stick on their busted as cars and trucks.


There's a difference between advertising and this. You think salsa would approve of having their logo on a rim that shatters and people think they made it?


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

The freehub body is okay on mine but it needs new bearings. I am a little disappointed.



jonshonda said:


> I predict bearing replacement and a steel fh body in your future.
> 
> -jonshonda can see the future.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

puttsey said:


> There's a difference between advertising and this. You think salsa would approve of having their logo on a rim that shatters and people think they made it?


I think Salsa couldn't give a [email protected] @ss about him or anyone else for that matter putting their stickers on whatever the h3ll the rider wants. I guarantee you Salsa is not concerned if 5 ignorant people think they made a carbon rim that broke when they know thousands of informed riders will know better. EOS!

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## brenick (Aug 1, 2015)

If you stuck a SALSA sticker on a power pole what would they think???
Or perhaps your car bumper???


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

brenick said:


> If you stuck a SALSA sticker on a power pole what would they think???
> Or perhaps your car bumper???


On the pole I'd wonder if it was double butted or hydroformed. Would it be warrantied for a 250lb lineman plus gear? If not, i wouldn't want it in my yard. 
On a car, I'd wonder if they made it big enough to fit + size rubber? And Would bikesdirect be coming out with a similar car in 4 months at 1/2 the cost?


----------



## Ftchmup (Jul 6, 2015)

Farley 7 and a Bluto!! 

Spank Spike pedals.


----------



## robinfisk (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't have a latest purchase, but having just sold my Titus X-Carbon I do have some money to spent on my Borealis Echo. 

I'm thinking of upgrading the Bluto RL damper to a RCT3 damper.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Fresh pair of Xpedos on the Blackborow:


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just got this today, I sold my On One Fatty yesterday  The green is even better in person, I think it's the best color I have seen on a bike in a long time.

Replaced the bars with something carbon and almost as wide as the 750mm set it came with. I want to get a set of Knard 26x3 and a SS rear marge lite on a hope pro 2 ss hub for this summers racing . I think I will be selling my 29er SS to fund the rest of this project.


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

picked up a pair of these :arf:


----------



## benhammond05 (Jun 16, 2015)

kaleidopete said:


> I got these ErgonGP1 Leather Grips for my Moonlander, I liked their look and they seem nice on my short ride today. I used my own Winchester grip plugs though.


What did you do to get those Winchesters to fit in there?


----------



## 2LO4U2C (Jun 9, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> I predict bearing replacement and a steel fh body in your future.
> 
> -jonshonda can see the future.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

^^^Impressive carnage!


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

2LO4U2C said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> View attachment 1024557
> 
> ...


Looks like what other folks have noted about Hope fatsno hubs. The bearings are garbage and the outer shell has split under load (in conjunction with axle flex over the longer length due to lack of increased diameter). Allowing the pawls to jam causing the catastrophic failure of the freehub body.

Are Hope actually acknowledging this issue yet ? Have they offered a long term soloution ? They're obviously warranting this yes ?

Fat Biker


----------



## tartis99 (Oct 27, 2015)

2016 Farley 5.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4


----------



## scot_douglas (May 8, 2010)

Jones carbon loop bar, XTR rotors, and a DT Swiss BR2250 wheelset.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

After getting a blister on the hand at the weekend from riding I decided to change my grips to something a bit fatter... ESI Extra chunky grips, trimmed to size for the gripshift, works great!


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

I didn't know about this thread until now. So here are all my fat bike related purchases in the last 1-2 months approximately:

Quando hubs 135/190mm for disc brake upgrade 
Spectra dual fat bike crank set
SRAM x3 7/8 speed derailleur 
SRAM x4 shifter
SRAM chain with easy connector 
Shimano HG hyperglide 8 speed cassette 11-34 t
Specialized Body Geometry Grips 
XLC seat post 
WTB saddle 
Mission Command 4.0 tires
Avid rotors and brakes bb5


----------



## Heikki (Jul 12, 2015)

Farley ready for triathlon duty...
I heard Aero Bars are the way to go


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

RF 30t NW







Sunrace 11-42 10sp







Fat B Nimble 26x4







Ergon GA2

All kinds of nonsense.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Fat Biker said:


> Looks like what other folks have noted about Hope fatsno hubs. The bearings are garbage and the outer shell has split under load (in conjunction with axle flex over the longer length due to lack of increased diameter). Allowing the pawls to jam causing the catastrophic failure of the freehub body.
> 
> Are Hope actually acknowledging this issue yet ? Have they offered a long term soloution ? They're obviously warranting this yes ?
> 
> Fat Biker


Clydes have been shredding their rear MTB 135mm hubs forever (I ripped one apart five years ago) and those haven't been changed.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Figured I might as well get while the getting is good. These will lay around for a few weeks yet.


----------



## Rangie (Jan 17, 2015)

JAGI410 said:


> Figured I might as well get while the getting is good. These will lay around for a few weeks yet.


Just mounted my set. Love them so far. Better traction than the bulldosers my bike came with and no autosteer.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Got my goatlink 10 so I installed my 30t RF NW and 11-42 Sunrace cassette. So far everything shifts great, I did not need to adjust anything. I also did not have to adjust the chain.

Went from a 34t (which I think was swapped from a 36t) up front and a 36t out back to a 30t up front and a 42t out back.

I also ordered at set of these:


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

My Kid's Floaters arrived for the Boris X5. Big Adventures bye bye. In Stock in Planet-X Oregon.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Not much snow on the ground yet, but it was 27ºF this evening, and my new Dogwood pogies kept my hands happy:


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

Shelterock said:


> View attachment 1026535
> 
> My Kid's Floaters arrived for the Boris X5. Big Adventures bye bye. In Stock in Planet-X Oregon.


They are charging 69$ for shipping? That's crazy


----------



## defleshed (Oct 2, 2013)

Fat Biker said:


> Looks like what other folks have noted about Hope fatsno hubs. The bearings are garbage and the outer shell has split under load (in conjunction with axle flex over the longer length due to lack of increased diameter). Allowing the pawls to jam causing the catastrophic failure of the freehub body.
> 
> Are Hope actually acknowledging this issue yet ? Have they offered a long term soloution ? They're obviously warranting this yes ?
> 
> Fat Biker


was that picture above with with an XD driver? I was thinking of switching to Sram 11 SP, is it better to stay with Shimano and get a steel body or is the XD better by design?


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

defleshed said:


> was that picture above with with an XD driver? I was thinking of switching to Sram 11 SP, is it better to stay with Shimano and get a steel body or is the XD better by design?


Not my hub or pic. But yes looks like an XD driver as it's a Sram cassette.

The new Shimano 11 speed MTB cassettes both XT and XTR in either 11-40 or 11-42 (only XT for the minute , XTR to come later perhaps ?) flavours fit on a "standard" Shimano cassette hub body that will take 8,9,10 speeds. 
Shimano achieves the extra width by pushing the largest sprocket closer to the spokes.

The issue with "most" currently available fat bike hubs Hope included here is that they have increased the width of the hub, but not the diameter of the axle. Ergo the axle tends to flex at the freehub/hub intersection causing the pawls to bind slightly. When this happens you can get catastrophic destruction similar to the damage in the pics above (particularly with "realtively soft" alloy freehubs. A steel or Ti freehub may alleviate or reduce the severity of the destruction. Unfortunately in the case of the Hope fat bike hubs they have compounded the problem by going to a "stainless steel raced" cartridge bearing. According to some forum posts it is less than stellar at coping with the increased loading a fat bike hub exerts. Some users are reporting a vast improvement in performance from an aftermarket bearing upgrade (Enduro for instance but others are available). Whilst other users report that the problem still persists even after a bearing transplant.

My theory is if you must go for Hope, go steel freehub and aftermarket bearing upgrade (likely voiding warranty, ask first  ) and maybe look into getting a machine shop to fabricate a steel axle (originals are alloy I believe).

Otherwise I'm hearing good reports from the new Onyx fat bike hub or Hadley. More so from the Onyx though I have no personal experience of either.

A likey bigger bunch of factors are down to rider weight, terrain and riding style.

YMMV

Fat Biker


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

She's finally here... built and ready to go for the most part..


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

rpedro said:


> She's finally here... built and ready to go for the most part..


Please don't ride your bike like that! the fork is mounted backwards!


----------



## tartis99 (Oct 27, 2015)

bikeny said:


> Please don't ride your bike like that! the fork is mounted backwards!


Something doesn't look right with the fork. Optional illusion?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

bikeny said:


> Please don't ride your bike like that! the fork is mounted backwards!


Yeah, I was messing with the handlebars and realized that, and made the changes... Thanks though!!!


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

Nope he was on the money... They were turned around... I made the adjustment though!!! Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

rpedro said:


> She's finally here... built and ready to go *for the most part*..





bikeny said:


> Please don't ride your bike like that! the fork is mounted backwards!


He did say "for the most part" 
One would hope chopping the fork steerer, shortening the brake lines and turning the forks are the "most part" that is still on the list of things left to do 

Fat Biker


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

Fat Biker said:


> He did say "for the most part"
> One would hope chopping the fork steerer, shortening the brake lines and turning the forks are the "most part" that is still on the list of things left to do
> 
> Fat Biker


Something like that... is there a cap or something I can block off the steerer once I chop it down? Also you mention shortening the brake lines... Is that something definitely recommended? Excuse my ignorance all... I haven't owned a bicycle for 20 years... seriously, last bike I owned was a Cannonsdale aluminum road bike...thanks for the help and advice!


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

Revised pic...


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

rpedro said:


> Something like that... is there a cap or something I can block off the steerer once I chop it down? Also you mention shortening the brake lines... Is that something definitely recommended? Excuse my ignorance all... I haven't owned a bicycle for 20 years... seriously, last bike I owned was a Cannonsdale aluminum road bike...thanks for the help and advice!


I do not own a Carbon Beargrease but I believe the entire fork is carbon so you will need an expanding star nut to go inside of it which I imagine it came with. Also the cables do not look too bad I wouldn't bother myself, there nice being a little long on a MTB in case you eat it you wont pull a cable loose.


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

Mr Pink57 said:


> I do not own a Carbon Beargrease but I believe the entire fork is carbon so you will need an expanding star nut to go inside of it which I imagine it came with. Also the cables do not look too bad I wouldn't bother myself, there nice being a little long on a MTB in case you eat it you wont pull a cable loose.


Cool... Thanks for the advice... I will look into the nut... It wasn't included...


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

Mr Pink57 said:


> I do not own a Carbon Beargrease but I believe the entire fork is carbon so you will need an expanding star nut to go inside of it which I imagine it came with. Also the cables do not look too bad I wouldn't bother myself, there nice being a little long on a MTB in case you eat it you wont pull a cable loose.


Actually, from what I reading I need an expander plug... I am looking at this bad boy...

ENVE Fork Compression Plug

Will it work??? Hope so...


----------



## Wig (Aug 24, 2014)

I've wanted to try +29 for a while now and finely pulled it off: peter cycles - they built up nicely, in the next few days, I'll see how they hold up


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

Wig said:


> I've wanted to try +29 for a while now and finely pulled it off: peter cycles - they built up nicely, in the next few days, I'll see how they hold up
> 
> View attachment 1027023
> View attachment 1027024


Nice wheels...


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

You missing this?

https://jet.com/product/detail/7b95...ff5cf2f431cd&gclid=CJLwitCG_cgCFVIXHwod-roC9g


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

blidner said:


> You missing this?
> 
> https://jet.com/product/detail/7b95...ff5cf2f431cd&gclid=CJLwitCG_cgCFVIXHwod-roC9g


You absolutely should not use the star nut shown, in your link, with a carbon steer tube. As rpedro says he needs a compression plug.

rpedro, Follow the directions that come with the compression plug. It is what tensions the headset bearings the proper amount. As shown your bikes headset will likely be to loose as you have no way to tension it before you tighten the cinch bolts on the stem.


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

blidner said:


> You missing this?
> 
> https://jet.com/product/detail/7b95...ff5cf2f431cd&gclid=CJLwitCG_cgCFVIXHwod-roC9g


Got the enve one cheap from someone I know that didn't need it in his build... Now just some carbon Sram spacers for the bars to replace the aluminums...


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

sryanak said:


> You absolutely should not use the star nut shown, in your link, with a carbon steer tube. As rpedro says he needs a compression plug.
> 
> rpedro, Follow the directions that come with the compression plug. It is what tensions the headset bearings the proper amount. As shown your bikes headset will likely be to loose as you have no way to tension it before you tighten the cinch bolts on the stem.


I had a feeling I needed that compression plug as the cane creek headset doesn't screw to anything... It's tension fit... Weird...


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

My apologies


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

I personally like to keep my brake lines fairly short for a couple of reasons.

The main one being that it reduces the chance of getting them snagged on any branches or such like. The OTH got brought off by this exact scenario two months ago and is still recovering from ligament damage in her foot (happend so quick she couldn't get out if her SPD's) . The lines could also get ripped out of course in the same situation. 

Shorter lines arguably feel a little sharper and give a slightly firmer feel to boot to me too. Less length equals less fluid to compress and less line to expand ? YMMV. 

Negligable, but if you're chasing grammes on a WW build , lighter also  LOL.

As others have said running them longer can also help if your bars spin in an off. The lines don't get ripped out. It's a fine balance between too long and too short. Measure thrice cut once to your own preference. 

As to your "wierd" heaset comment. Man you have been out of the loop for a while  :eekster: 

They've been around since 1991. Mass marketed by Dia-Compe USA. Invented by John Rader. Although didn't really start to catch on significantly till 1994. 

Where ya been maaan. . . . ? LOL



Fat Biker


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

blidner said:


> My apologies


No biggie... It's a carbon steerer...that's the only reason


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

Fat Biker said:


> I personally like to keep my brake lines fairly short for a couple of reasons.
> 
> The main one being that it reduces the chance of getting them snagged on any branches or such like. The OTH got brought off by this exact scenario two months ago and is still recovering from ligament damage in her foot (happend so quick she couldn't get out if her SPD's) . The lines could also get ripped out of course in the same situation.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info... My last bike was about that long ago... thanks for the heads up...


----------



## Jeff_G (Oct 22, 2015)

Farley 7 accessory.


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

Jeff_G said:


> Farley 7 accessory.
> 
> View attachment 1027111


Ooo you horny beast you  LOL

Fat Biker


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

rpedro said:


> Actually, from what I reading I need an expander plug... I am looking at this bad boy...
> 
> ENVE Fork Compression Plug
> 
> Will it work??? Hope so...


It comes with many names by many different people but it is also a plug. This is one of those items I would say just go to the LBS and get the prices cannot be that different.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Studs.......time to get screwin'....


----------



## Phil Sexton (Jul 20, 2014)

*Pimp My Fatty*

Got some new Orange Spoke Coats and some Orange Jagwire Brake and Shifter Cables!
The Boris X7 Fatty is looking lovely now!


----------



## Rangie (Jan 17, 2015)

Phil Sexton said:


> Got some new Orange Spoke Coats and some Orange Jagwire Brake and Shifter Cables!
> The Boris X7 Fatty is looking lovely now!
> 
> View attachment 1027275


No worries about riding the woods during deer season.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Hells yeah. :cornut:


----------



## Ftchmup (Jul 6, 2015)

Red and blue bits.


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

Ftchmup said:


> Red and blue bits.


Bike looks good!
Where did you get the blue MuleFut Descals?
H


----------



## 2LO4U2C (Jun 9, 2011)

The Farley comes with blue decals


----------



## Ftchmup (Jul 6, 2015)

2LO4U2C said:


> The Farley comes with blue decals


What he said^^^


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Now to see if I can squeeze it into my 2014 Farley rear.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

New Race Face bar. 3/4" rise, 9º bend. I likes.


----------



## KantoBoy (Oct 25, 2015)

Ftchmup said:


> Red and blue bits.
> 
> View attachment 1027549
> View attachment 1027550


Travel? Is that a 15'' frame?


----------



## Ftchmup (Jul 6, 2015)

120 mm travel, 17.5" frame....


----------



## benhammond05 (Jun 16, 2015)

Got an axiom rear rack, fits nicely, and it will fit if I choose to get 5" tires later on!


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

My new saddle RX for comfort. I need to protect the family jewels.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Got myself a small Oveja Negra frame bag for the FatBoy


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

Got my enve plug...


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Got my fresh D-5's mounted up tonight. The sealed up just fine on Clownshoes w/6oz. of Stan's and my pre-existing tape job.

I feel like I just climbed the rope in gym class.


----------



## Peej (Feb 6, 2004)

Got some bling to help keep poggies in place. Simple mod that requires poking a hole through the side.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLAFIRE (Jun 17, 2009)

*Favorite build yet!*

6 months in now and third Fatty, Cant say enough about rideabilty and ripping trails factor!


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

KS Eten Dropper post!
(Can't upload pictures for some reason)


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's a pic


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

Something from St. Nicolai.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

VitaliT said:


> Something from St. Nicolai.
> 
> View attachment 1030474


More please!

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

Size L, color city camo, Gates belt drive. 12x177mm dropouts.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

VitaliT said:


> Size L, color city camo, Gates belt drive. 12x177mm dropouts.


That P-Fat deserves its own thread, nice!


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Just a bit of bling - new Day of the Dead etched stem cap. It did make me feel faster on my ride yesterday though!


----------



## Sgraffite (Oct 6, 2014)

New studded Dillinger 4s


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

not really for fat bikes only, but I finally took advantage of an early black friday deal... $143.94 shipped, tax free...

PARK TOOLS PCS-10 REPAIR STAND


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

In anticipation of some Arctic air heading our way, got myself a set of Bar Mitts. Will probably try them out on Friday - temps are supposed to drop into the 20's.


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

*Stone Cali-Belgique IPA (I needed the bottle cap for my pogies)*









My wife is making some sweet pogies, and I used Mucky Nutz bar ends to anchor them. Stone Brewing bottle caps seem to be the right thing, but I am willing to drink other beers for quality control.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Well done. And I heartily approve of the fine products from Stone Brewing, for end caps and otherwise. :thumbsup:


----------



## smileyboy (May 28, 2009)

FLAFIRE said:


> 6 months in now and third Fatty, Cant say enough about rideabilty and ripping trails factor!


Cool bike. What frame?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

smileyboy said:


> Cool bike. What frame?


Looks like a carbon Salsa Bucksaw to me.
BUCKSAW CARBON X01 | Bikes | Salsa Cycles


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

*Upgrade!*

I was an early adopter of the fat bike and had a pugsley that I recently sold and ended up with the Ice Cream Truck! I quickly upgraded a few of the parts to make it a little more trail capable. things such as added a Giant Contact Dropper Post, Bluto, stem, wider bars with a slight rise, saddle (for looks mostly), 1x10 with wolftooth 28t nw, and my biggest change was the ergon gp1 grips that i swear by. I love this freaking bike!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Just joined the club, Borealis Flume. "Don't Shoot Me" Orange, just in time for tomorrow's opening day of shot gun season


----------



## owensky (Oct 19, 2015)

My mom made me some pogies for the chilly morning rides to school.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Grabbed some vasque arrowhead winter boots the other day, and set of turbines so I can get the fatty back on the trail until warranty fixes my other cranks....


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Well, mine was a fatbike! A motobecane boris x5, I have enough spare parts on hand to build it up how I would like, besides tires, and a carbon fork.


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

*Added a Woolftooth NW oval 28T chain ring*


----------



## tagabalay (Aug 25, 2011)

FT251 where did get the next ls crank arm sticker? i am picking up my farley 9.8 this weekend and was wondering if it comes pre installed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

Came with the crank


----------



## tagabalay (Aug 25, 2011)

great! are those suppose to protect from shoe rub or something?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

No, they are there to broadcast that you spent a bunch of $$$ on your crank arms LOL!


----------



## dovebiker (Jul 22, 2013)

On the way from China: custom titanium fork and rack for my bike - fork is 135x15 through-axle with clearance for Snowshoe 2XL and mounts for front carrier and Anything Cages for some serious haulin'. Titanium rear rack designed to fit my frame without sitting 4 inches over the tire!


----------



## tagabalay (Aug 25, 2011)

LOL!!! they are stickers though that can be replaced later on right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

They are clear crank arm protectors, like crankskins. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

tagabalay said:


> LOL!!! they are stickers though that can be replaced later on right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yup, all it takes is money....yes its just stickers.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Sturmfist4s.
Toasty, as advertised.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

little Jen Green love for the fatback. It still needs fatback engraved on the bottom.


----------



## poe400 (Jul 8, 2007)

to this


----------



## kileyay (Nov 25, 2015)

Japanthers...


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

Fox bomber gloves... :thumbsup:


----------



## twodragunns (Oct 8, 2015)

*Shimano XT BR-M8000 Disc Brake*

Just picked up a pair of Shimano XT BR-M8000 Disc Brakes for my 2016 Rocky Mountain Blizzard -50. Sold the stock SLX 675's to my buddy for a good deal. Also added a 180 and a 160mm Ice Tech rotor and new brake lines.
These newest XT brakes have trickle down technology from XTR and these calipers have ceramic pistons. Got a great deal on them, so couldn't refuse this purchase for my prized fatty. :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

My latest purchase is ........ my very first fat bike. 2015 silverback Double Scoop Fatty in large. I have fitted some DMR v8 pedals so far








Cheers 
Chris

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Got everything I need to convert the Fatboy to tubeless. 

Interesting sidebar - doing a Google search on "Fattie Stripper" will yield some interesting results.


----------



## op71 (Nov 3, 2015)

I picked up some new pedals and mini pump. I am a big guy so weight doesn't matter to me right now on the bike. But for all you interested the pedal swap shaved 6oz off the bike. Probably enough to counter the added weight of the pump.


----------



## cboyd01 (Dec 1, 2015)

Got into the sport with a fatty purchase. Bought from the LBS as the owner's demo. He had already corrected a few nits with the stock setup. Principally the handlebar and fork. Has the newer fork with the additional bosses. He threw in a pair of winter tires he'd messed around with last winter.








Based on advise here on the forum , found a pair of Japanther's at another LBS. I tried both these and the Wolvhamers, but based on the riding I do, I could get 2 season use out of the Japanther's with my cross bike. Or switch off between the two.








If I want to play in the deep snow, I'll just switch pedals and go with my winter boots and gaters.


----------



## Jeff_G (Oct 22, 2015)

Traded my left nut, first born child and a comfortable retirement for these. WTF? :eekster:

The biggest case of buyers remorse I think I've ever had.

I am sure when it finally drops below freezing in MN (above 32 degree lows for 9 days in a row) and my commute takes me over icy trails I'll feel better.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Jeff_G said:


> The biggest case of buyers remorse I think I've ever had.


Why?


----------



## Jeff_G (Oct 22, 2015)

Smithhammer said:


> Why?


It seems ludicrous to me that two bike tires (even with carbide studs) cost $500. I can get a whole bike or a set of tires for my truck for that.

I've purchased thousands of dollars in aftermarket parts for snowmobiles, motorcycles, cars and bikes in my life but this just seems outrageous. Unfortunately for me I also believe it's mandatory for what I plan to do with the bike.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Jeff_G said:


> It seems ludicrous to me that two bike tires (even with carbide studs) cost $500. I can get a whole bike or a set of tires for my truck for that...


I think your remorse will ease somewhat once you have done some riding in conditions that call for a good studded tire. And, as has been pointed out many times before, it's likely still cheaper than a trip to the ER when you go down hard on ice.

That said, yeah, the D-5 studded version is seriously top-dollar. There are ways to spend less and get comparable results, but if you've already bought them, then enjoy them. They are an excellent winter tire that should last you a long time.


----------



## joboo (Mar 17, 2008)

*Meaty Tread*


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Oooooh! Me too!










Just hope it wasn't a waste of $$$. El Nino winter so far here in Ohio. It was in the 50's today! Only had one day where it spit snow for a few minutes. I think they'll be better than the HuDu's even on dry trails though. There's a lot of short steep ravines I ride where the HuDu's spin out climbing sometimes causing me to stall out. Just waiting on the blue reflective tape I'm gonna use for rimstrips to get here so I can mount them up!


----------



## Deephaven (Oct 29, 2015)

My first fat bike purchase....obviously more are coming and hopefully SOON!


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

Deephaven said:


> My first fat bike purchase....obviously more are coming and hopefully SOON!


wow... those are nice!!! better than the heds???


----------



## kileyay (Nov 25, 2015)

Jeff_G said:


> It seems ludicrous to me that two bike tires (even with carbide studs) cost $500. I can get a whole bike or a set of tires for my truck for that.
> 
> I've purchased thousands of dollars in aftermarket parts for snowmobiles, motorcycles, cars and bikes in my life but this just seems outrageous. Unfortunately for me I also believe it's mandatory for what I plan to do with the bike.


This is exactly how I feel having bought the D4's 120 TPI. It hurts to think about how the outrageous a sum I squandered on these things, especially since it's 60 degrees where I live today and they are sitting in my closet untouched. What soothes me in times of discomfort is knowing that I will probably get many years out of them, given that I plan to run them on a "snow/ice only" wheelset and not wear them out on the dirt. But even so, I feel your pain.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Jeff_G said:


> It seems ludicrous to me that two bike tires (even with carbide studs) cost $500. I can get a whole bike or a set of tires for my truck for that.
> 
> I've purchased thousands of dollars in aftermarket parts for snowmobiles, motorcycles, cars and bikes in my life but this just seems outrageous. Unfortunately for me I also believe it's mandatory for what I plan to do with the bike.


Spendy, but one of the places/components that I thought the money was well spent, vs. $400 carbon cranks or $200 titanium spindle pedals.


----------



## OrbeaAbsalon (Jun 26, 2008)

My latest purchase was a Cannondale Fat CAAD 2. It feels good to be back on a fatbike after a couple years of not owning one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayCon (Jan 23, 2015)

twodragunns said:


> Just picked up a pair of Shimano XT BR-M8000 Disc Brakes for my 2016 Rocky Mountain Blizzard -50. Sold the stock SLX 675's to my buddy for a good deal. Also added a 180 and a 160mm Ice Tech rotor and new brake lines.
> These newest XT brakes have trickle down technology from XTR and these calipers have ceramic pistons. Got a great deal on them, so couldn't refuse this purchase for my prized fatty. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1033550


I just did exactly the same thing, right down to the rotors. There was nothing wrong with the Hayes MX-Comp brakes that come stock on the Surly Wednesday, but I live on the west coast and won't likely see snow for more than a week or two. The trails, however, are muddy, rooty, rocky, and twisty, and want every bit of control I can get. I've used BB7s on 5 different bikes and actually liked the Hayes stoppers better, but I've never had hydraulics before and figured it was time.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

Got a set of minions on my Farley 9.8 these tires seems to be a great trail tire can't wait for the snow if it ever comes.


----------



## Fen (Mar 27, 2014)

rpedro said:


> wow... those are nice!!! better than the heds???


A little heavier but cheaper and from what I read / friends' experience trail riding here in NZ, much stronger than the HEDs.


----------



## brenick (Aug 1, 2015)

Fen said:


> A little heavier but cheaper and from what I read / friends' experience trail riding here in NZ, much stronger than the HEDs.


Hey. Another Kiwi.
Slowly our population is getting FAT.


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

brenick said:


> Hey. Another Kiwi.
> Slowly our population is getting FAT.


Another one here, I'm down in dunedin

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Fen (Mar 27, 2014)

I've been fat in Welly since March '14 when my Fatboy arrived, but I just replaced it with an ICT I built from a frame set so my enthusiasm took a boost.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

New Wednesday... Bought today. First fatbike... Stoked!


----------



## KantoBoy (Oct 25, 2015)

$165 right now @ Fox's official store. Expires tonight


----------



## majack (Mar 10, 2010)

Well I got my wife her first fat bike, a Cannondale Fat Caad 2. And here is my new Sarma Shaman frame all built up.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

KantoBoy said:


> $165 right now @ Fox's official store. Expires tonight


I'm not finding it. Got a link?

It doesn't look like Fox sells these or any other suspension through their own store so not sure where you found this.

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## abrar (Nov 15, 2015)

^ ditto


----------



## bwilson (Mar 15, 2006)

duggus said:


> I'm not finding it. Got a link?
> 
> It doesn't look like Fox sells these or any other suspension through their own store so not sure where you found this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


that image at least is from competitive cyclist but I don't see a sale there.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

bwilson said:


> that image at least is from competitive cyclist but I don't see a sale there.


Yeah I'm calling BS.

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

majack said:


> Well I got my wife her first fat bike, a Cannondale Fat Caad 2. And here is my new Sarma Shaman frame all built up.
> 
> View attachment 1035525
> View attachment 1035526


nice rigs... on another note... where did you get all the cool bike stickers on your fridge???


----------



## scot_douglas (May 8, 2010)

KantoBoy said:


> $165 right now @ Fox's official store. Expires tonight





duggus said:


> I'm not finding it. Got a link?
> 
> It doesn't look like Fox sells these or any other suspension through their own store so not sure where you found this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk





abrar said:


> ^ ditto





bwilson said:


> that image at least is from competitive cyclist but I don't see a sale there.





duggus said:


> Yeah I'm calling BS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


Seatposts - FOX Factory


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Ordered a fat specific GX crankset... GX 2x11 1400 GXP... On sale at Jenson.










Going to replace the X5 crank on my Wednesday. Then replace the spider (the GX 1400 has removable spider, the X5 does not) with a Direct Mount 1X Oval ring (28T) from AbsoluteBlack.


----------



## jtbadge (Jan 19, 2015)

RaceFace Æffect pedals for the new ICT Ops.


----------



## MCohen (Dec 6, 2015)

*Bunch of new stuff*

- New Sarma Shaman frame (sweet)
- China carbon 80mm wheels (sweet enough)
- Hope Fatsno rear hub (sweet)
- Formula T1 brakes (sweet deal from Chain Reaction


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

scot_douglas said:


> Seatposts - FOX Factory


Damn. That doesn't help now, they are $299 again. Weird Fox has different sites. Searching only comes up with D.O.S.S. Seatpost | Bike Seatpost | FOX


----------



## scot_douglas (May 8, 2010)

Sorry - they still looked to be on sale when I posted that.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

scot_douglas said:


> Sorry - they still looked to be on sale when I posted that.


I'm gonna email them and see if I can still get it. Crazy good deal. Would have been nice if KantoBoy posted it with a link. I saw he was online last night and messaged him but never got back to me.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Paid spam....

Excellent, like new, condition Lake MZX 303 in the classifieds. $175

Lake MZX 303 Size US 11, EU 45... - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## KantoBoy (Oct 25, 2015)

duggus said:


> I'm gonna email them and see if I can still get it. Crazy good deal.*Would have been nice if KantoBoy posted it with a link. I saw he was online last night and messaged him but never got back to me*.


Instead of replying multiple times on this thread, you should have put your time in researching where the product was (mind you there was a tab specifically for SEATPOSTS)










You are a certified loser. You're telling me you lost it because you couldn't get this dropper post? Did it really affect your evening that you had to resort to that?

Can someone please call this little boy's guardian. He's been misbehaving online.












> scot_douglas


You're the type of people I like hanging out with - the ones that searches for answers.


----------



## Classy (Sep 30, 2015)

fugsworth said:


> Surprise starter fat bike for my wife.
> View attachment 1020126


Copy Cat...









nice ride BTW


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

KantoBoy said:


> Instead of replying multiple times on this thread, you should have put your time in researching where the product was (mind you there was a tab specifically for SEATPOSTS)
> 
> You are a certified loser. You're telling me you lost it because you couldn't get this dropper post? Did it really affect your evening that you had to resort to that?
> 
> Can someone please call this little boy's guardian. He's been misbehaving online.


Oh the butthurt from neg rep. Did you notice others had the same problem? If you search nothing comes up in the first 3 pages for Fox doss seatpost. Foxhead.com is their official website. If you knew how to properly post you would have included a link.

And I don't actually even need the dropper, but at that price I'll buy 8, mark up 50 bucks and sell them for a $400 profit.

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Damn it... Just ordered an XT 11 spd drivetrain... Sale at Backcountry


----------



## Fen (Mar 27, 2014)

A package I ordered in the Black Friday deal from Beaver Guard just turned up - I like it when I forget I ordered something 

Anyway, a rear BG to protect the dropper post, as I don't have a front mech to protect. Also a pair of BGs for my partners ICT Ops, but no pics of those.

I'm not entirely sure I like to look - a bit like a motocross bike - but I'll get it muddy and see how it looks then. It's supposed to be function over form anyway.

Bike is in the stand until tomorrow afternoon waiting for Loctite to go off for attempt 2 at bonding the stupid PFBB in so it will STFU.


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

MCohen said:


> - New Sarma Shaman frame (sweet)
> - China carbon 80mm wheels (sweet enough)
> - Hope Fatsno rear hub (sweet)
> - Formula T1 brakes (sweet deal from Chain Reaction
> ...


sweet looking bike my man...


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

SRAM carbon spacer kit to replace the nasty aluminum ones...


----------



## scot_douglas (May 8, 2010)

KantoBoy said:


> You're the type of people I like hanging out with - the ones that searches for answers.





duggus said:


> Oh the butthurt from neg rep. Did you notice others had the same problem? If you search nothing comes up in the first 3 pages for Fox doss seatpost. Foxhead.com is their official website. If you knew how to properly post you would have included a link.


FWIW, I just bought a Thomson for my DD30, but was interested in seeing if Fox offered anything in 27.2 for my El Ray.

It took a few minutes to find where they were actually selling the seatposts - it wasn't easy as "just type in DOSS or fox seatpost sale". I actually had to use my brain to find it.


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

Selle Anatomica x saddle... just had to... replacing my wtb saddle... and at $119 with another $5 off, and a few bucks for priority mail shipping... and a free park tools bottle opener... yummy... :madmax:


----------



## Dilligaff (Nov 19, 2015)

I bought one of those cheap Taiwanese bikes from that evil bike company online that just wants to put LBS's out of business. I bought it to replace my trusty Pugsley steed that has seen thousands of miles of use over everything I could throw at it and only meant welding the frame once when it cracked (out of warranty). The faithful steed will hopefully find a new home from someone who can appreciate the tractor like ride it so faithfully delivers over everything. It was just a little long in the tooth with the 135/135 asymmetrical wheels, 160 brakes, QR, 11-28, limit of 4" tires, and non-tapered headset. I'm sure the specs on the new foreign job aren't up to snuff for some people but I'll have to find a way to live with myself.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Everybody relax. DOSS is still available here.

http://forums.mtbr.com/where-best-deals/fox-doss-now-$164-45-amazon-997774.html


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

Bought my first fat bike. A Framed Minnesota 3.0. Added new stem/bar/grips and PDS downtube fender right off the bat. Also threw on an old rear rack. No snow in sight up here in MN, unfortunately!


----------



## gyroscope (Jul 26, 2015)

My newest stead, a Salsa Mukluk Ti loaded for commuting. I love it!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

What frame bag is that? We'll both bags actually?


----------



## gyroscope (Jul 26, 2015)

LCW said:


> What frame bag is that? We'll both bags actually?


Sorry about the poor lighting. The frame bag is a co-branded Salsa/Revelate bag for the Mukluk. The top tube bag is a Revelate Gas Tank. The down tube has a Salsa Anything Cage + Bag.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

I always loved this picture of Mr. Cash. 
He wouldn't have freaked out about a dropper post.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Not a purchase, but I mounted my tire gauge to a braze-on so it's handy when I need it.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Got me some paniers for my rack. Like em a lot got off ebay for like 30 bucks too.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Those skin wall Nates are cool


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 29, 2006)

Reverb for $100 on the Fat Caad 1


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

Just put her together last night...I know I will probably get trashed on here for buying it, but I grabbed a Mongoose Malus for my 13 year old son as his first fatbike to try out... If he really likes them like I do, I will gladly buy him a much better quality bike in the future... I must admit this wasn't a bad little bike for the price, and any upgrades I do to my Beargrease, I will throw the extras on this...


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

^^thats awesome man! Enjoy the rides with your son

Then he can get the beargrease and you can get ..:.: tbd


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks!!! Hopefully it takes off here in Houston/The Woodlands... The looks I get right now...


----------



## jtbadge (Jan 19, 2015)

Ordered some Surly Nates with tan sidewalls to give the new ICT Ops just a hint of color.


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

jtbadge said:


> Ordered some Surly Nates with tan sidewalls to give the new ICT Ops just a hint of color.


Those are so purdy...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

rpedro said:


> Just put her together last night...I know I will probably get trashed on here for buying it, but I grabbed a Mongoose Malus for my 13 year old son as his first fatbike to try out......


It's much better than the fatbike he doesn't have. 

Good move.


----------



## rpedro (Jul 21, 2014)

Velobike said:


> It's much better than the fatbike he doesn't have.
> 
> Good move.


That is true... If you saw what beat up piece of junk mtb he was riding, this is a HUGE upgrade...


----------



## five5 (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## KTMrider01 (Dec 16, 2015)

This.


----------



## Deephaven (Oct 29, 2015)

Don't forget the crank spacers. aargh...


----------



## five5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Deephaven said:


> Don't forget the crank spacers. aargh...


Yeah, I have a feeling I'm going to learn a few things the hard way.

Though this seems to be helpful.


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

New specialized handlebar on the Huffy excess Se
New fat bike Mongoose Vinson with new specialized Body Geometry Grips, blue rim strips, and new specialized stem
New Body Geometry Grips for Gravity Bullseye Monster


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

Crank, ring and BB;

650B Fat-B-Nimbles


(sitting on a plug that is almost ready ;-)
Hubs, to be sliced/diced and pressed into the wheels;


What did Santa bring you ???

JM


----------



## benhammond05 (Jun 16, 2015)

JohnnyMagic said:


> Crank, ring and BB;
> 
> 650B Fat-B-Nimbles
> 
> ...


I'd love to see photos of this process!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Not a "purchase", Xmas present from the wife though. Bar Mitts and she got me snowboard pants as well to finish off my needed gear:


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

benhammond05 said:


> I'd love to see photos of this process!


Which process?

Not much of a "build thread" type. Will take a few progress shots at the beginning and then just 'get-r-done.

The hubs will be cut (roughly) in half.
Will have to make, or extend the axles. (will make the thru-axles from 7072 seamless stock)

Since I can press in from each side of the wheel. I can simply "sleeve" the existing axle.
Instead of making them from scratch. There is room inside the hub center.

Wheels will be 4 basic parts bonded together;
2 wheel halves
rim section for tire to rest in
and center (sleeve?)w/flange like these;


Took forever to find that photo.
That one was for a BB shell but I have close to a dozen different mandrels.
Found a 28mm that I can enlarge to 30mm for both shells.
Still have to make some parts to "size" them but I just use scrap hard woods to do them quickly. Newel post cut-offs. Only takes an hour or so to be ready to mix resin and cut cloth. They are compression (male/female) molded so, very strong, and accurate/square.

Can change the width of the rim and might do a 26" (rim) section
for a tilting tadpole FS trike I am building next.

JM


----------



## hiro11 (Dec 29, 2011)

Planet Bike Shockpump 2.0
PDW DangerZone taillight
SKS Airchecker

...oh yeah and a new fatbike.

/nopics


----------



## RGarofalo (Nov 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhextall (Sep 13, 2015)

*My ICT OPS*

The LBS got my ICT OPS put together yesterday. Took it out for about 18 miles early in the afternoon. Very windy and about 25 degrees out, a little snow but nothing to get excited about.

The LBS was great, spent 40 minutes or so showing me how to adjust the derailer, raise and lower handlebars, take tires off, and answered every question I had. I am far from handy with a wrench so I needed all the tips I could get.

The LBS is curios what Surly is going to charge for their bikes going forward. He was a little suprised the discounts were massive, they don't keep any high end bikes in inventory but he said a lot of places got put in a bad spot with this sale if they had inventory at the old prices.

My other bike is a carbon fiber Raleigh road bike so this is a new ball game for me.

Looking forward to going places a road bike can't take me.

I don't post here often but I read the forum a lot. I learned a lot along the way.

Another Fatty in Central Iowa.


----------



## cdn11 (Nov 18, 2009)

2015 Salsa Mukluk.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

New brakes (replacing the Tektro levers/Hayes MX calipers)... Shimano XT M8000...


----------



## Chinman (Dec 27, 2014)

*Pugsley stand and stomp in da haus*

Picked up a new Pug SS yesterday. I already have a Fatboy, but this thing is a completely different kind of beast. It's amazing how simple it is but how well it just works! Grape color is super rad too.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Got my Fatboy a stablemate! Picked this green beast up for the wife. Upgrades already starting to ship.


----------



## five5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Finishing up my Drivetrain/cockpit upgrade collection.










Also, not Fat Bike specific.. But added some tools to the tool box over Xmas as well!


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

five5 said:


> Finishing up my Drivetrain/cockpit upgrade collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This item in the bottom picture being the most important tool!!!


----------



## five5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Of course! Haha!


----------



## coop26 (Mar 13, 2010)

RGarofalo said:


>


Where did you get this?


----------



## McGuillicuddy (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

coop26 said:


> Where did you get this?


Look up custom headset dust caps. Should come up with a few company's that make similar items.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

It's like Xmas after Xmas...


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

LCW said:


> It's like Xmas after Xmas...


What are these goodies going on?

Sent from my iPad


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

traditiionalist said:


> What are these goodies going on?
> 
> Sent from my iPad


This:


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

LCW said:


> This:


Nice!

Sent from my iPad


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

LCW said:


> It's like Xmas after Xmas...


The arrival of Brown Santa, a rather recent (1907) historical tradition. We celebrate at my house about once a week. But if you're really good sometimes he makes multiple visits per week. In modern times he even emails you to tell you when he's scheduled to arrive AND after he's left the goodies.

At work we even know Brown Santa by name. So friendly that we even gave HIM an Xmas present.


----------



## jtbadge (Jan 19, 2015)

Picked up an Antares VS to go on the ICT. Now running that saddle on each of my bikes. 

Also picked up a tiny boner stem to bring the handlebars a bit higher and closer to the steer tube. 

I think I'm done tricking it out. Pics soon!


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

jtbadge said:


> I think I'm done tricking it out.


:thumbsup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :skep: :crazy: ut: :cornut: :yesnod:

Spoken like true cyclist .

The doctor will see you now . :lol:

Fat Biker


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

surly bud and lou which replaces my d5 which replaced my gc on my fatboy.. i go thru tires quick since i ride everyday at least 14 miles on pavement if i can't hit the trails here.. also the knobs on these bud are huge.. it hits my fork arch on certain parts of the tire.. tubeless btw.. might have to get a blade and start trimming the knobs a bit..


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Latest goodies installed...

Wolftooth pogies:









XT 1x11 drivetrain, RF Aeffect crank, Wolftooth 30T elliptical, DX M647 pedals:


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice! when can we get a ride report on the oval ring?


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Tomorrow planning to ride.

I have an absolute black on my SB66 that I like a lot. I think the benefits of oval will be even more on the fatbike - I'm not smooth and get the whoomp whoomp whoomp in the right gear and speed. Hope this eases that.


----------



## empire_builder (Apr 10, 2008)

*Bombshell!*

After 6 months of waiting, I finally received these custom cranks from BombshellParts.com:







I custom ordered these in order to get a 180mm arm with a fatbike spindle.







Surly does make them, but only the old Mr. Whirly has a 104 BCD (which I need for my planned belt drive) and I wanted something with a bit more bling factor. I think I met that goal! :thumbsup:

Obviously these are for people who really abuse their bikes and are way overkill for a snow bike. Still, they're gorgeous.


----------



## Slarti (Dec 18, 2010)

sportster44 said:


> Just picked up a set of snowshoes for summer trail riding. 8.5 psi rear, 6.5 psi front and all seems fine.


Sportster, what kind of bike stand is that?


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Forged1 said:


> Nice! when can we get a ride report on the oval ring?


Rode today. Short ride - 4.6 miles. Cold - 0F. Good mix is short punchy climbs and tight switchback singletrack.

The oval (Wolf Tooth calls theirs "elliptical") is da bomb!! Felt very VERY nice on the fat bike. Totally smoothed out my cadence. I like it.

Probably different for everyone, depending how your pedal/power stroke is delivered. For me it feels better.


----------



## sportster44 (Nov 10, 2008)

@slarti. Don't remember. I'm on vacation this week. I'll look when I get back


----------



## frank daleview (Jan 23, 2004)

Fyxation mesa mp nylon platforms. Not super light but cheap and no metal to conduct heat. First impressions are very good.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Just finished her today with parts I had lying around. Tomorrow she hits the ol' muddy trail.  Plenty of upgrades in her future.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks LCW! I will try one on my new build , I have only gotten great feedback.


LCW said:


> Rode today. Short ride - 4.6 miles. Cold - 0F. Good mix is short punchy climbs and tight switchback singletrack.
> 
> The oval (Wolf Tooth calls theirs "elliptical") is da bomb!! Felt very VERY nice on the fat bike. Totally smoothed out my cadence. I like it.
> 
> Probably different for everyone, depending how your pedal/power stroke is delivered. For me it feels better.


----------



## RGarofalo (Nov 10, 2015)

Coop26. I got the stem cap from Bikelangelo.com


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

frank daleview said:


> Fyxation mesa mp nylon platforms. Not super light but cheap and no metal to conduct heat. First impressions are very good.


I just mounted the exact same pedals on my wife's Fatboy for her first ride today. They're lighter than the Specialized platforms that came on my Fatboy Expert, and I really like how they don't transmit the cold. Nice pedals!


----------



## jtbadge (Jan 19, 2015)

Fat Biker said:


> :thumbsup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :skep: :crazy: ut: :cornut: :yesnod:
> 
> Spoken like true cyclist .
> 
> ...


Fair enough... my other bikes are pretty customized. This one was built on half of the budget of my SSCX and allroad bikes, I plan to keep it that way.

jtbadge - Pedal Room


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Wolfgars... For the closest days (below 0F)...


----------



## crankpuller (Feb 27, 2004)

VP Harriers.

1 ride and they feel great


----------



## tigerteeuwen (Jul 29, 2014)

A new riser bar, 40mm rise.

My seat to bar offset was about 5" roughly before, so it's more comfortable now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Clam Hawk clam gun. This goes perfect with a Fat Bike as the barrel diameter is about 110 mm. Used for bagging the elusive razor clam that lives in the low tide areas of sandy beaches here in the Pacific Northwest (and north to B.C. and Alaska). It'll get a sling so I can "Open Carry" while riding the Minn 3.0.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice!, everyone needs a clam gun!


Jseis said:


> Clam Hawk clam gun. This goes perfect with a Fat Bike as the barrel diameter is about 110 mm. Used for bagging the elusive razor clam that lives in the low tide areas of sandy beaches here in the Pacific Northwest (and north to B.C. and Alaska). It'll get a sling so I can "Open Carry" while riding the Minn 3.0.
> 
> View attachment 1043161


----------



## five5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Finally installed all of my Race Face NEXT goodies!


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Forged1 said:


> Nice!, everyone needs a clam gun!


That 110mm barrel packs a hell of a wallop! Biggest caliber gun you can "open carry" and the game wardens don't even bat an eye :eekster:


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

Out with the Missions, in with the Nates


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Smart move sleepyguy.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

New Chesters. Rode them last night and the gription is outstanding.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Cobrafist pogies and Salsa Salt Flat 750 carbon bar... And Ergon GP1 biokork grips (can't see em, they're hiding inside the CF's lol)


----------



## Boo Bear (Aug 11, 2008)

New stem, bars, and grips today. Went shorter withe stem (80 to 50) and wider with the bars (720 to 747). Dropped 148g of weight, to boot- which wasn't the reason for the switch, but a nice side benefit.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Replaced my front Hudu with a Barbegazi


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Just bolted a 1x10 onto Fatso.


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

DT Swiss BR710 on Hope hubs. I am going to tape them up, take a ride with tubes and then go tubeless


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

*New build parts*

Having a Quiring Triple B built and rounded up some of the major components!
Race face Crank
Vee Rubber 2 XLs 
More to come!


----------



## BlackSheep01 (Oct 20, 2011)

nitrousjunky said:


> Replaced my front Hudu with a Barbegazi
> View attachment 1044480


What rim and how wide do the Barbegazis measure? Thanks.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

hamsterspam said:


> View attachment 1044873


That guy pretty accurate? Thinking about getting one.


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

hamsterspam said:


> View attachment 1044873


Are you running with zero pressure?
What tires?


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

Got it today, try this one instead of the xx1


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

Ol' Bromy said:


> That guy pretty accurate? Thinking about getting one.


seems to be,15 bux at jensonusa



Boatracer said:


> Are you running with zero pressure?
> What tires?


lol,no,just a pic of the gauge...maxxis minions for tires,that day i tried 9.5 in the rear and 9 up front...


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Done.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

i also need to get one of those inline pressure gauges for my lezyn pump,since i commute to the trails by bike i have to stop and let air out when i hit the dirt and then pump back up to get home,but i always just sorta guess at that pressure...basically 100 pump strokes per tire coming from around 9 psi...but im betting i could get away with less...


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Novaterra said:


> Got it today, try this one instead of the xx1


9-44?


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

Lars_D said:


> 9-44?


I installed one of these earlier this week. I like it so far.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Got a few goodies installed on the wife's ride. Fyxation Mesa MP pedals (may have to get some of these for myself), carbon fiber bar ends (same ones I have), and an adjustable bottle cage to hold her matte green Klean Kanteen insulated bottle (almost a perfect match to her frame color). She's happy.


----------



## Emanlluf (Mar 15, 2014)

Maxxis Minions on Mulefuts to replace stock Norco rims and vtire snowshoes, xt rotors and new cassette. LBS setup tubeless.

Want to set up the old set for ice rides. Southern Ontario sometimes my ride is a pure icerink when we warm up and cool again.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Schwable Nobby Nic 27.5x3. SO much better than the Vee Traxx Fatty's!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Fatback Skookum. Unfortunately, it belongs to a buddy of mine. He did let me ride it. This bike is so SICK!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Those look killer! Could you measure the actual width for us?:thumbsup:


anortherncrazy said:


> Schwable Nobby Nic 27.5x3. SO much better than the Vee Traxx Fatty's!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Sure man, I will when I get home. Definitely narrower than the Vee's, yet a much better tire all around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro11 (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## midschool22 (Apr 13, 2012)

RaceFace Chester pedals.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

^ I'm loving the Chesters. Good non-metal pedal with great grip.

I just got a 'Bar Bucket' from BarFly Bags:


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

B+ wheelset for my mutz. Best money I've spent in a long time















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slarti (Dec 18, 2010)

sportster44 said:


> @slarti. Don't remember. I'm on vacation this week. I'll look when I get back


Hey sportster....did u get a chance to see what brand of stand u have?

Thx


----------



## afterhours (Sep 1, 2005)

bought some new wheels (fatback uma rims with origin 8 hubs) for the sole purpose of being able to make these rim strips...


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

hiro11 said:


>


I picked up an Osprey Scarab myself a while back. Awesome pack. Osprey makes the best packs around, period.


----------



## sportster44 (Nov 10, 2008)

Slarti said:


> Hey sportster....did u get a chance to see what brand of stand u have?
> 
> Thx


@Slarti thanks for the reminder. Here is a picture of it. Brand appears to be EVO


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

I liked the Fyxation Mesa MP pedals I put on the wife's bike so much, I picked up a pair for myself.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Not one to keep the upgrades to myself alone, I got a custom stem cap for the wife's Fatboy with one of her favorite motivational sayings.


----------



## afterhours (Sep 1, 2005)

ColoradoMitt said:


> Not one to keep the upgrades to myself alone, I got a custom stem cap for the wife's Fatboy with one of her favorite motivational sayings.


that is awesome!


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

afterhours said:


> that is awesome!


Yeah, she's got the right mindset. She's a beast.


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 29, 2006)

Some hobby lobby 'Duck Tape' ribbon-esque stuff for color.
and big ass tape from lowes. Sure hope this seals well, as it was a pain to apply (being wider than the rim).


----------



## Slarti (Dec 18, 2010)

sportster44 said:


> @Slarti thanks for the reminder. Here is a picture of it. Brand appears to be EVO


@Sportster44...Thx Dude...I like the minimalist approach! How does it work for holding the fatty?


----------



## sportster44 (Nov 10, 2008)

Not terrible, not terrific. It seems to me more for a road bike or my mtb. With the fatty, it barely catches the axle, and you have to lean the bike on the stand versus the other bikes where the stand truly holds the bike up


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Ergon GP1 Biokork grips and Salsa Salt Flat 1 carbon bar (750mm).


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Decided to try an Absolute Black oval ring. I went with a 32 since they say it pedals more like a 31 and I've been considering going to a 32 from a 30 anyway.








It didn't feel strange at all to me right off the bat like a lot of people report. The 32 felt like the 30 I took off really. I did a ride at Alum P1 and used the same gears I've been riding with the 30 and it actually felt easier to pedal; especially the short steep climbs up the ravines! I was a bit skeptical about the claims, but not anymore. My knees weren't as sore as usual after a ride either.








I put a new chain on too.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

not2shabby said:


>


Are those reflective rim strips!?? If so - cool!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Yep, I replaced the stock black ones with 3M reflective tape when I put the Vanhelgas on a month ago.








Taken with flash.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## scot_douglas (May 8, 2010)

1x10 with a sunrace 11-42 cassette and a WT 32T chainring









Ditching the front derailleur let me stealth-route the cable for the new dropper post









JJ 4.8" tires and a not-so-great chinese CF fork


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I picked up a hitch hiker in the woods....








Not!


----------



## KantoBoy (Oct 25, 2015)

hiro11 said:


>


I love my Raptor 6. Very versatile.


----------



## ttakata73 (Feb 9, 2012)

*Mongoos Argus Expert &*














3 weeks ago I got the Mongoose Argus Expert; probably the best fatbike deal I know since it cost (42,000 Thai baht) $1177 at today's exchange rate.
My friend bought a Panther Hercules Pro for (16K THB) $450 which is a great bike too.
The Argus feels like a Cadillac steamroller with the 4.5" on 100mm wheels and suspension.
The Hercules is far more lively with 4" on 80mm wheels even though it has 20mm longer chainstays, but the rigid fork is a major compromise.

Someday I will start an Argus thread and give a proper review of both bikes but this was our 1st and only off road ride. Last week my friend got into a motorcycle accident and has stitches. I am stuck in the city with no car so have to wait for him to heal.


----------



## afterhours (Sep 1, 2005)

scot_douglas said:


> JJ 4.8" tires and a not-so-great chinese CF fork


what don't you like about the Chinese CF fork?


----------



## scot_douglas (May 8, 2010)

afterhours said:


> what don't you like about the Chinese CF fork?


It is a fork from "TimetecCN" - it is 15x150, and my biggest gripe is that the through axle is a weird "quick release" that has a tiny internal rod all of the stress / force goes through; I'm not confident it's not going to shear off when I'm riding. 
Also, that damn axle is an appreciable bit smaller in diameter than my OEM axle - the result is that the front wheel (DT Swiss BR2250's) fits with a lot of slop in it. The solution is to really crank down on the skewer to get the fork to clamp the wheel in place. The 2 problems with that is:
1. previously mentioned shitty axle design;
2. CF fork legs aren't meant to be in that much compression to hold the wheel in place.

So, why not use my other TA? Well, the g-darned thread is different between my OEM and Chinese fork!

But hey, what should I expect for $180?

I've been in contact with the company, gave constructive feedback, measurements, pictures and suggestions - but all I hear back is that they are waiting to hear back from their "supplier".


----------



## afterhours (Sep 1, 2005)

ahh, that's incredibly annoying about the TA threading, talk about one of those random issues you never think would occur. Thanks for the quick reply. Really nice looking bike BTW.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

New half-frame bag and top tube bag, courtesy of Rogue Panda Designs:










Very psyched on these. Quality is top-notch.

And the ordering process with RP for custom frame bags is the easiest I've ever seen - just send a pic of the bike with a ruler on the top tube - no tracing your triangle on cardboard and mailing it in, etc. Fit turned out to be perfect.

On top of that, Nick was actually 'apologetic' that it might be two weeks until my bags shipped, because they were a little backed up on orders. Great turnaround time for a custom bag order, imo. :thumbsup:


----------



## exp18 (Feb 15, 2012)

av8or said:


> surly bud and lou which replaces my d5 which replaced my gc on my fatboy.. i go thru tires quick since i ride everyday at least 14 miles on pavement if i can't hit the trails here.. also the knobs on these bud are huge.. it hits my fork arch on certain parts of the tire.. tubeless btw.. might have to get a blade and start trimming the knobs a bit..
> 
> View attachment 1041342


Sorry for the late response. If you do trim the knobs down I have found a hand held grinder with just a metal grinding wheel works good. You can spin the wheel hold the grinder against something to steady it and ease into the tire until the high spot begins to touch the grinder wheel. Adjust the rotation of the grinder and it will keep the tire turning. 
If you remove your tire at a later date make sure you mark the tire and rim position so you can re-install it the same. This has worked for me but try at your own risk.:thumbsup:


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

exp18 said:


> Sorry for the late response. If you do trim the knobs down I have found a hand held grinder with just a metal grinding wheel works good. You can spin the wheel hold the grinder against something to steady it and ease into the tire until the high spot begins to touch the grinder wheel. Adjust the rotation of the grinder and it will keep the tire turning.
> If you remove your tire at a later date make sure you mark the tire and rim position so you can re
> 
> Belt sanders with a coarse grit work for this too.


----------



## promo (Jan 22, 2013)

Get the black one - it's designed for a 29er and fits a fatty fine.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

LCW said:


> Ergon GP1 Biokork grips and Salsa Salt Flat 1 carbon bar (750mm).


Well that was short lived. The Ergons basically sucked for me. Off they come. Getting some Troy Lee ODI lock-ons. Moral of story, if you don't have hand or wrist pain from regular grips, don't bother with Ergons.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Wren 150mm Fork:


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

LCW said:


> Well that was short lived. The Ergons basically sucked for me. Off they come. Getting some Troy Lee ODI lock-ons. Moral of story, if you don't have hand or wrist pain from regular grips, don't bother with Ergons.


Did you find them actually uncomfortable or just couldn't get as good a grip when you really want to? I've got a pair and I find that they are a little more comfortable when I'm just casually riding along, but when things get more intense I can't grip the bars as well with my two outside fingers.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

You don't have to have prior wrist or hand pain to enjoy the Ergons, though they are certainly popular with those that do. 

Like alt bars, it's important to spend some time with the Ergons, and also to make micro-adjustments, ride again and see how it feels, and keep doing so until you get them adjusted properly. They take some riding time to get used to, and they also take some riding time to find the 'sweet spot' in adjustment that works for you. 

For me, it's important that I don't have the flared portion angled too high, so that my palm is continually forced onto the flare all the time. Instead, I like to have them adjusted just a little lower than that, so that when I relax my hands (even just a tiny bit) the support is there, but that I can still lift my palm slight off of the flare and fully grip it for cranking uphills, technical terrain, etc. Feeling like you can't properly get all your fingers around the grip suggests that you might have the flare angled a little too high, or that you may have the wrong size (diameter). 

And of course, just like alt bars and lots of other things, they aren't the bee's knees for everyone.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

LCW said:


> Ergon GP1 Biokork grips and Salsa Salt Flat 1 carbon bar (750mm).


If you have swept back handlebars those argon grips don't work very well. What you need are these, which are specifically made for swept back bars. Made that mistake. As others have noted, micro-adjusting is pretty crucial. 
ERGON BIKE ERGONOMICS GCl Biokork and they are fabulous for my hands.

The correct bars need the correct grips. Ergon's GC1, the grip for swept back bars, is now available as in a BioKork version. The grip body is made up of 40% cork, certified sustainably grown in Portugal. All components of the grip are then made with ecology in mind. The central core uses 40% less plastics, replacing them with natural fibres. The clamp is pure aluminium and can be 100% recycled. The grip is a product of Ergon's GreenLab initiative.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Welnic said:


> Did you find them actually uncomfortable or just couldn't get as good a grip when you really want to? I've got a pair and I find that they are a little more comfortable when I'm just casually riding along, but when things get more intense I can't grip the bars as well with my two outside fingers.


A bit of both I guess. Anywho, rode with regular grips tonight and found it better. Ergons aren't for everyone I guess.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Bumpyride said:


> If you have swept back handlebars those argon grips don't work very well. What you need are these, which are specifically made for swept back bars. Made that mistake. As others have noted, micro-adjusting is pretty crucial.
> ERGON BIKE ERGONOMICS GCl Biokork and they are fabulous for my hands.
> 
> The correct bars need the correct grips. Ergon's GC1, the grip for swept back bars, is now available as in a BioKork version. The grip body is made up of 40% cork, certified sustainably grown in Portugal. All components of the grip are then made with ecology in mind. The central core uses 40% less plastics, replacing them with natural fibres. The clamp is pure aluminium and can be 100% recycled. The grip is a product of Ergon's GreenLab initiative.


They are only 11 deg sweep. Hardly what's I'd call swept back (like 20+ deg bars).


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

Bumpyride said:


> If you have swept back handlebars those argon grips don't work very well. What you need are these, which are specifically made for swept back bars. Made that mistake. As others have noted, micro-adjusting is pretty crucial.
> ERGON BIKE ERGONOMICS GCl Biokork and they are fabulous for my hands.
> 
> The correct bars need the correct grips. Ergon's GC1, the grip for swept back bars, is now available as in a BioKork version. The grip body is made up of 40% cork, certified sustainably grown in Portugal. All components of the grip are then made with ecology in mind. The central core uses 40% less plastics, replacing them with natural fibres. The clamp is pure aluminium and can be 100% recycled. The grip is a product of Ergon's GreenLab initiative.


would these help with the periodic numbness I get in my thumb, pointer, and part of middle finger when I ride? Seems like carpal tunnel symptoms.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Nurse Ben said:


> Wren 150mm Fork:


Is your fender on backwards?


----------



## mgersib (Apr 9, 2004)

*Advocate Watchman...*

... Getting ready to build it up.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

mgersib said:


> ... Getting ready to build it up.


Nice. The Watchman is a good looking frame. Looking forward to seeing the build.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

New hoops for da 9:ZERO:7


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

mgersib said:


> ... Getting ready to build it up.


Real nice


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Bumpyride said:


> If you have swept back handlebars those argon grips don't work very well. What you need are these, which are specifically made for swept back bars. Made that mistake. As others have noted, micro-adjusting is pretty crucial.
> ERGON BIKE ERGONOMICS GCl Biokork and they are fabulous for my hands.


I've seen these but assumed, based on looks, that they rotate the arm/wrist back forward again which I don't want to do. Holding them up in the store and pretending to ride falls short of actual experience though. Also the fat part of the grip at the bar is then shifted from the curl of your fingers back to the tips of your pinky and ring, losing more control.



Cerpss said:


> would these help with the periodic numbness I get in my thumb, pointer, and part of middle finger when I ride? Seems like carpal tunnel symptoms.


Helped the sharp pain I had across the outside of my palms up the heel of my hand to the wrist and the numbness in pinky, ring and up the outside of my forearms to the elbow. The cheaper material versions are $25 or less and worth a test for the comfort they could potentially provide. If you like them and not concerned about weight the cork ones are really sweet.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Co-opski said:


> Is your fender on backwards?


It's installed that way for clearance, the picture makes it look odd. It's not really a good fit, more like it keeps the grit out of my eyes bit, but it's not that effective.

It's hard to fender an inverted fork, that fender came off my Bluto and it worked fine to protect the stanchions. Inverted forks don't get as much tire spray and I have stanchion guards. I'm not into mounting a fender on the frame, which would be the better option.

I'm surprised no one commented on the overall "picture", ie 150mm of travel front, 140mm travel rear. I can't wait to hit the park this summer!


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

The regular Ergon grips rotate your hands into a more swept position. The swept bar models are for people that have a alt bar with a lot of sweep already so they don't want any more. If you have a normal bar I think that the regular grips do work better, when you are fully gripping the bar then there really isn't a difference in sweep, and when you are riding relaxed then you do have extra sweep, which I think for most people would be more comfortable.



Cerpss said:


> would these help with the periodic numbness I get in my thumb, pointer, and part of middle finger when I ride? Seems like carpal tunnel symptoms.


I find that they help a lot in comfort when I'm just riding along relaxed, you don't have to grip the bar as much with the Ergon grip and you have support over a much bigger area of your hand. When I'm doing really technical terrain where you are really gripping the handlebars then I'm not seeing a difference in comfort. So they work pretty well for me, when the terrain is fun then I'm not thinking about comfort, and when I'm just riding along and my mind wanders and thinks "how are my hands doing, anyway", they reply "we have this big support thing under our palm and we're fine".


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm using the regular Ergon GP1s on my Salsa Bend bar (23º), and they feel fine. I don't feel like I need the GCs to compensate for the sweep. But everyone is different.


----------



## lancia_aurelia (Jan 18, 2016)

*LAUF Carbonara & JONES H-Bar & SPURCYCLE Raw Bell*


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

lancia_aurelia said:


> *LAUF Carbonara & JONES H-Bar & SPURCYCLE Raw Bell*










praying mantis style with the raw bell!

Raekwon


> Hardcore but giving you more and more like Ding!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Rock mounts Tomahawk


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Hed alum on i9

Pumped to try these out


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

^No more hope hubs?


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I still have the hopes

Those are for a different bike

I was really impressed with the engagement on the i9


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

His and hers Farley 9.6's.

Second one(hers) is on order.


----------



## notequal (Nov 27, 2005)

The bike and everything on the bike.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Recently picked up a pair of Sturmfist 5s. Used them so far from 0º-35ºF and they've been excellent. Exactly what I wanted for when it's too warm for pogies.










New Mulefüt 80s. Paired with studded D5s, these are going to be my 'most of the time' setup - commuting, packed/groomed singletrack, etc.

The Clowshoes are getting Bud/Lou put back on, and they'll be my 'max float' option.


----------



## Nefariousd (May 1, 2015)

*Fresh Drivetrain*

Finally wore out my original stuff and get to go 9-44 :thumbsup:


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Lauf fork
So pumped!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

The bike I bought last week but picked up today. The Whiskey carbon wheels and Schwallbe JJ's were a take-off (brand new) from a carbon Bucksaw which they offered to me for an extra $700 which I couldn't pass up. Four pound weight savings with tubeless conversion and my first Ti bike.
Mole


----------



## Zinzinnati (Jan 30, 2011)

My new Big Ed. I posted this in another thread, but here it is again. I'm pumped to get out on this and expand my biking experiences.


----------



## Calgarytrev (Jul 28, 2014)

fox 34 plus mounted to whisky 70w with i9 boost hub and orange kabolt fox axle!















mounted to ibis transfat!


----------



## gkobi (Nov 11, 2011)

Trev, is that a B+ fork? How much tire clearance? Nice setup, I'm planning on building mine that way also.


----------



## dls2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Can you please tell me where you ordered these from? And also the cost.


----------



## Calgarytrev (Jul 28, 2014)

gkobi said:


> Trev, is that a B+ fork? How much tire clearance? Nice setup, I'm planning on building mine that way also.


Hey brother ya it's a b+ fork I've been out on 3 rides so far and it just kills the bluto. Tire clearance with a studded Dillinger 4 is 7mm on each side more than enough. I also went with the fox kabolt Orange axle just cause it was orange I don't talk up bikes for nothing even if there mine but am truly impressed with this ibis. Such an incredible bike! Oh and also had to upgrade the front hub to boost to fit the plus fork!


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

blue RF 26T chainring for the Birkie
blue ESI chunky grips
Rock Bros pogies
pdw mud shovel front fender
Axiom rearrunner fat rear fender
Axiom fatliner rear rack
vp flat pedals for when snow conditions clog up the XT Trail SPD pedals


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

*True Love*

New truing stand, can do 197mm hubs, 100mm rim, has dial indicators for wobble, hop, and rotor. Hand made and shipped to my door. Time to build some wheels!


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

Stockli Boy said:


> New truing stand, can do 197mm hubs, 100mm rim, has dial indicators for wobble, hop, and rotor. Hand made and shipped to my door. Time to build some wheels!
> 
> View attachment 1051008


Dats cool. Where did you get it?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

G-Choro said:


> Dats cool. Where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> I got it from a genius guy in Poland. Price was unbeatable (waaaaay less than retail for a Park) and exactly what I wanted. PM me for his email, I want to help him out but not spread his address around willy-nilly. He does these as a hobby and they are amazing.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

OnOne carbon fork, and HED Big Deal laced to I9 hub for my almost 3 year old aluminum Fatback. Rode it for over 2 hours this afternoon and really like it. Love the Lefty that it replaced but I also really like that the front end is now 4-1/2 lbs lighter than before. No, the Lefty is not for sale.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Stockli Boy said:


> New truing stand, can do 197mm hubs, 100mm rim, has dial indicators for wobble, hop, and rotor. Hand made and shipped to my door. Time to build some wheels!
> 
> View attachment 1051008


Wheel whore... 

Had a look at that setup last night, Man what a great looking rig.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Converted to 1x10. New Wolftooth 30T:


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

Smithhammer said:


> Converted to 1x10. New Wolftooth 30T:


Did the same to the Mukluk with O.D.. Went 28T.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

baltobrewer said:


> Did the same to the Mukluk with O.D.. Went 28T.


Nice. Rode it today on some singletrack and nordic trails with a decent amount of climbing and it was great.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Smithhammer said:


> Nice. Rode it today on some singletrack and nordic trails with a decent amount of climbing and it was great.


I have been thinking of going this route as well for my Muk2 with OD cranks. Did you change the cassette to 40/42 as well? I've been on the fence as to WT rings or converting to RF Cinch so I can get to 26 and leave the cassette as is.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Fat-in-Fundy said:


> Did you change the cassette to 40/42 as well?


Right now I have a 11-36 in back. Going to keep running that for a little bit and then see if I need to change it up.


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

Fat-in-Fundy said:


> I have been thinking of going this route as well for my Muk2 with OD cranks. Did you change the cassette to 40/42 as well? I've been on the fence as to WT rings or converting to RF Cinch so I can get to 26 and leave the cassette as is.


I went to the 42 in back, as I wanted to keep the granny gear-inches roughly equivalent, and a 28-42 was about the same per some of the calculators as a 22-36. I also swapped in a 16 in place of the 15 and 17 to keep the steps equal since you have to lose a cog.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks both for the info, that looks like a better option for me as I don't think I could muscle a 30-36 tooth combo uphill. I've been running a D5 and Dunder in the back this winter and while it just clears the lower chain the 1x would give me a little better clearance.
Nice Muk with the Lefty!


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey, thanks. Craig at MCS is the man...


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

The more I play with this stand the happier I am. Not many stands can hold a fat wheel with tire, plus it has a dial indicator for the rotor. Next I'll mess with the other end of the spectrum: 20"x 1.125" BMX. I figure everything in between will fit.

Now if I could solve 2 other issues: clean the damn workbench; get photos to format correctly on this forum.


----------



## jimbo08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Stock like Boy...very nice trying machine!

Read that the American-made Park TS 2 truing stand with extensions will handle hubs up to 200mm. But have yet to try it.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

-Bluto
-Guide RSC brakes
-Flow/Dunderbeist tires
-Revelate Designs frame bag 
-GX1 drivetrain 
28 pounds.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

Yellow bluto stickers to match my yellow fatboy.. Bike rides way faster now.. You know what they say.. You want reliability, get better parts.. You want to go fast, stickers baby.. :thumbsup:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Stockli Boy said:


> View attachment 1052321
> 
> 
> The more I play with this stand the happier I am. Not many stands can hold a fat wheel with tire, plus it has a dial indicator for the rotor. Next I'll mess with the other end of the spectrum: 20"x 1.125" BMX. I figure everything in between will fit.
> ...


What work bench? 0.o



av8or said:


> Yellow bluto stickers to match my yellow fatboy.. Bike rides way faster now.. You know what they say.. You want reliability, get better parts.. You want to go fast, stickers baby.. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1052669
> 
> ...


----------



## a63vette (Jun 23, 2006)




----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Marge Lites
Hope Fatsno
Alloy Nips
DTSwiss Competitions


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

New stem for crosser then the cross stem will replace the Amarok stem. New Sram x5 10 speed shifter, rear derailleur and 11-36 cassette. Blackspire superpro 30t narrow wide chainring. SPD clipless pedals. Mr Tuffy's and spare tube. (I swear by Mr.Tuffy) High volume pump(on frame). New seat bag and 2 10 speed chains.

Making the Amarok mine.


----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

Gamut podiums :thumbsup:


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Just bought my first fatty. Its a 616 Fabrication Muenzie (locally made here in Grand Rapids, MI). 1x9 w/ SRAM x5, BB7 Brakes, Origin 8 wheels, 4" Kenda Tires. Everything was brand new except for the frame/crank arms. Came with 29er wheelset included for $600. Pumped to do some exploring on it this summer and snow riding next winter!


----------



## yetirich (Jan 12, 2004)

*Latest purchase...*

Is actually my first purchase. Say hi to Einar. Hoping to get out this weekend.
Upgraded the brakes, shifters, hbar, post and saddle that were just laying around the house. Got some glow in the dark Oury grips. Sure my kids will want them next.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

yetirich said:


> Is actually my first purchase. Say hi to Einar. Hoping to get out this weekend.
> Upgraded the brakes, shifters, hbar, post and saddle that were just laying around the house. Got some glow in the dark Oury grips. Sure my kids will want them next.
> 
> The
> View attachment 1054443


Now that you have a fat bike that waxing table may just stay folded up all the time.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

anortherncrazy said:


> Revelate Designs frame bag


Stop teasing me with you tricked out bike, crazy, you know what happened last time!

Did you size up the bag, like they tell you? Also did you check out the BBD frame bags?? TWO HUNDRED AND SIXTY bucks!!!

I had the same frame bag for my ally frame but too small for the whiteout and how I miss it.... but so dang expensive to post to the UK.


----------



## daywalker_402 (Mar 3, 2016)

nothing crazy. just picked up the bike so getting basic essentials so far. water bottle holder and seat bag to hold wallet and keys.









also have some VP platform pedals coming in next week.


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

RaceFace riser bars and a different saddle for the Ice Cream Truck.


----------



## a63vette (Jun 23, 2006)

daywalker_402 said:


> nothing crazy. just picked up the bike so getting basic essentials so far. water bottle holder and seat bag to hold wallet and keys.
> 
> View attachment 1054572
> 
> ...


Nice - which model pedals are those? Never saw the orange


----------



## daywalker_402 (Mar 3, 2016)

a63vette said:


> Nice - which model pedals are those? Never saw the orange


VP 001 DH pedals.


----------



## Branner (May 28, 2015)

Well, I joined here almost a year ago and finally made my first fat bike related purchase... A fat bike! I used this forum, along with YouTube, to research what I needed - and did not need - in a fat bike. I decided on a Salsa Blackborow and words can't explain how excited I am to get out and ride! As pictures are required, here goes... Hopefully I'll do this right...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Branner, we tried to tell ya, good things come in boxes like the one I the pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## reappear (Oct 23, 2012)

Does this count?


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

My green Rock Shox decals to match my Farley.


----------



## daywalker_402 (Mar 3, 2016)

reappear said:


> Does this count?
> 
> View attachment 1055720


if i can make room in my garage, i will be picking one of these up this spring.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

New Charge Cooker 24" for my son's birthday. He is pretty excited!


----------



## Lab Rat (Dec 3, 2015)

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## 2LO4U2C (Jun 9, 2011)

Race Face Dropper


----------



## Branner (May 28, 2015)

Well, the bike was only the start...


----------



## arn907 (May 22, 2014)

six c bars
oozy spikes
specialized dropper
swapper to 4.6in tires and lighter tubes


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 29, 2006)

So there is internal routing for a dropper? 
You'd think they would play that up a bit more (like they did for the Fat Caad 1).


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

*Mukluk*

The whole bike is new (to me). did a few rides and ditched the front mech with a 1X setup. The wheels are hope fatsno/darylls with Nate/Bud 120tpi tires. so far I'm really digging! going to ride it all summer like this.


----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

For my wonderful wife...although shes refusing to let me modify it at this point :madmax:


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice! 
I would just suggest tubeless as it doesn't could much as a mod, but will drop considerable weight. Spec tubes seem to weigh a ton.


----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks, yeah, have the stem/sealant/tape for mine and had that discussion with her last night. The hellga is considerable heavier then mine. I'll just mod it when she sleeping, lmao.



lwkwafi said:


> Nice!
> I would just suggest tubeless as it doesn't could much as a mod, but will drop considerable weight. Spec tubes seem to weigh a ton.


----------



## arn907 (May 22, 2014)

lwkwafi said:


> So there is internal routing for a dropper?
> You'd think they would play that up a bit more (like they did for the Fat Caad 1).


im not sure if the aluminum bikes have it, that was one of the factors that shied me away from getting the pro trail


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

*Whiskey Bar*

Thinking I'm going to stay rigid, but want a little more compliance up front, so I picked up a Whiskey carbon fiber bar. Hopeful to install it tomorrow and go give it a test ride.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Ordered a pair of crankbrothers double shot pedals, and was excited to use them. Biggest mistake of my life was buying these pedals. They had a 100% satisfaction return policy, so they are on their way back. I have used clipless for 10 years, these pedals were horrible. My candys were much better than these. First, they are impossible to clip into, and when you do get them clipped in, they won't release. I had to take my shoe off and tap it with a rock to get it to release. The flat pedal side has no grip, your foot slides easily off from it. I'm using a 5 10 clipless shoe so it should stay put on this style of pedal. The bearings seam like garbage also, not smooth, and make a creaking noise. I now have a $80 refund heading my way for some new xt's  . I wish I read some reviews on these first, bit there was only one at the time that I ordered them due to it being a new pedal, but now there's multiple stating the same thing I did.

Stay away from these pedals.


----------



## Dilligaff (Nov 19, 2015)

I tried a few versions of the Eggbeaters and didn't like any of them. I went to SPD's and couldn't be happier. People are amazed at how fast I can get out of them before crashing and yet how positive they are when I want to stay clipped in.


----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

The princess's chariot:eekster:


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

traditiionalist said:


> Biggest mistake of my life was buying these pedals.


Well, if that's the biggest mistake of your life, I'd say your doing pretty well.

But honestly, it hurts my eyes just to look at those things.


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

ESI Chunky grips and Bluto decals


----------



## ToastR (Sep 21, 2005)

^ more importantly  - how have you found the 907 wheels to be?


----------



## dangdang (May 13, 2009)

Threw on some new stainless King Cages to hold my bottles of hydration!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Carbon Cruiser*


I figured it was about time I did something with the stock wheels that came on my Salsa.
Mole


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

A new pair of jugs. Heck of a difference going from a wire bead Larry and Vee Slowshoe to a pair of these (on a Pugs).


----------



## Zinzinnati (Jan 30, 2011)

sickmtbnutcase said:


> A new pair of jugs. Heck of a difference going from a wire bead Larry and Vee Slowshoe to a pair of these (on a Pugs).


I'm very interested in those tires. I have the larger sport mode on my bike now (it is what it came with) and I like the grip, but I'm thinking of going with 4.0 pros for summer. How do you think they will handle rocky, tooth, sometime muddy, sometimes loamy single track of New England? I see you are in Wisconsin, which may be similar.


----------



## Skarecrow (Feb 15, 2016)

*Arrived yesterday*

And more on the way.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Got my Whiskey bar mounted, along with a Spurcycle bell.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

A custom part for my next project


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Fat Tandem or single speed?



Lars_D said:


> A custom part for my next project
> 
> View attachment 1059681


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

shoo said:


> Fat Tandem or single speed?


Fat tandem.


----------



## marty212 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Matching Orange Pulleys*

Matching Orange Pulleys


----------



## Bentpushrod (Nov 8, 2015)

Got my new 27.5 wheelset from mikesee today. 27.5 Jackalope hoops with Onyx hubs, Paul skewers. Running the Hodag's. Only had time to ride around the block, but these feel fast!


----------



## Raq05 (Feb 19, 2016)

Just got a Rogue Panda frame bag for my fatty! Great fit on mt Sturgis


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Raq05 said:


> Just got a Rogue Panda frame bag for my fatty! Great fit on mt Sturgis


Did your cable/ hose come routed like that? Looks prime to get caught on something.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Raq05 said:


> Just got a Rogue Panda frame bag for my fatty! Great fit on mt Sturgis


Great framebag. Love Rogue Panda. Nick makes all my stuff. He's doing rolltop bags now, just FYI.


----------



## bedstriker (Oct 16, 2015)

Smithhammer said:


> New "Banana Hammock" for my Jones Bar, courtest of Bar Fly Bags. Rock-solid construction, padded and with a high-quality zipper. Good schtuff.


What kind of volumen are we talking here, roughly? Cheers, mate!


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

dangdang said:


> Threw on some new stainless King Cages to hold my bottles of hydration!
> View attachment 1058231


That looks great!

My latest purchase was a set of vp vice pedals, they arrived yesterday. No complaints, they have tons of grip


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Zinzinnati said:


> I'm very interested in those tires. I have the larger sport mode on my bike now (it is what it came with) and I like the grip, but I'm thinking of going with 4.0 pros for summer. How do you think they will handle rocky, tooth, sometime muddy, sometimes loamy single track of New England? I see you are in Wisconsin, which may be similar.


Trails haven't been open to really find out, but we had a short dry spell and I have a short trail in my woods. They worked well in that good loam and sand. I wouldn't expect much with mud. Not much knob there at all. If your rocks are sharp, you may want to shy away. These things are thin. More air pressure is needed too. Luckily, most of our rocks have been smoothed by the last glacier coming through, so I don't have much concern about our rocks. But, at about $60 a pop, it may be worth a try


----------



## Chinman (Dec 27, 2014)

*new rack and pannier for SS Pugs*

I've been commuting on my SS Pugs. My backpack has been causing back pain, so I picked up a Blackburn Outpost Fat Rack and a Timbuk2 Pannier. I put it to the test last week, and it made a big difference. The rack is not centered, due to the rear wheel offset, but there is PLENTY of clearance.


----------



## McBoris (Feb 14, 2016)

why is that rear wheel so jacked-up....


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

That's a pugs, offset wheel. That's how they had to fit fat tires on 135 hubs.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

MTB Tools Mtn Bike 12mm x 170mm thru Axle to Standard 5mm QR Wheel Adapter | eBay

12mm x 170mm thru-axle to stiffen up the rear end of my On One Fatty


----------



## tourqe2000 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Origin 6 front rack*

The Surly 24 pack rack won't fit the offset fork Pugsley, so I installed a Origin 8 front bbq rack.


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

More silver for the ICT!


----------



## dangdang (May 13, 2009)

cassa89 said:


> More silver for the ICT!


Heck yeah, lookin' good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Chinman said:


> I've been commuting on my SS Pugs. My backpack has been causing back pain, so I picked up a Blackburn Outpost Fat Rack and a Timbuk2 Pannier. I put it to the test last week, and it made a big difference. The rack is not centered, due to the rear wheel offset, but there is PLENTY of clearance.


My pugs has a rear rack and it is centered. Just use the inside of the rack mount on the drive side, and the outside of the rack mount on the non-drive side.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Went 29+ on my Pugsley for the warmer months, I also swapped to a Easton Havoc bar and did a brake bleed.


----------



## Chinman (Dec 27, 2014)

mdilthey said:


> My pugs has a rear rack and it is centered. Just use the inside of the rack mount on the drive side, and the outside of the rack mount on the non-drive side.


The Blackburn rack that I'm using has these lower mounts meant to clear disk brakes. I can't really mount them on the inside of braze on. If the rack had just straight tabs it would be better. It's ok, just looks a bit goofy from the rear. It's not like the Pugs doesn't look goofy already anyway.


----------



## Fat Biker (Mar 3, 2007)

Chinman said:


> It's ok, just looks a bit goofy from the rear. It's not like the Pugs doesn't look goofy already anyway.


The Picasso of bikes ??? LOL :eekster: :ciappa: :ihih: 

Fat Biker


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

*Converted to 1x11*

Completed my conversion to a 1x11 drivetrain. SRAM XO 11 speed shifter, Shimano 11-42 cassette, Raceface Next SL crank and absolute Black 28t oval chainring. Conversion was easy and quick. Did some hill intervals in the hood to make sure all was good. Need to hit some singletrack tomorrow.


----------



## RawlingsJR (Jul 13, 2011)

*New 1x11 Setup*

Shimano XT Derauiller
XTR Shifter
Race Face next SL Crank
Shimano XT 11x42
Race Face 30T
Race Face Bottom Bracket


----------



## julius21 (Sep 6, 2015)

*my new fat bike*


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

julius21 said:


> View attachment 1063660


That bike looks better in the wild than the pictures I've seen. Nice!


----------



## Branner (May 28, 2015)

Sweet, congratulations. Enjoy!


----------



## AlaskaStinson (Jun 3, 2012)

*Frame Bag FatCAAD 2*

Frame bag for my Fat CAAD 2 from BeckerGear.com















Made just a few miles from my home.


----------



## dirt-nerd (Aug 12, 2009)

Summer wheels, Hope/Scraper combo!


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

Just bought a new frame....


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

- Race Face Sixc DH carbon handlebar
- ODI/TLD Lock On grips

The best handlebar and grip combo what I have tested


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

132mm rim


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope these are making an appearance at the weekend??


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> I hope these are making an appearance at the weekend??


I was hoping to build up at least one, but I've been tangled up in so many time consuming small jobs that I can hardly keep track of them all, then to top it off, my wife's car breaks down out of town so I have to rescue wife, then the car, then try to fix the car, then jury rig the car so it can limp into the garage because I don't have the appropriate tool.

Best description of the last few days - aaargh!

But I'll give it my best shot.


----------



## cdn11 (Nov 18, 2009)

New XT brakes and rotors 
Vittoria Bomboloni set up tubeless

Only one ride on them and I'm feeling a bit of self steer at 11psi... Noticeably lighter and faster that the 120tpi bud and Nate with tubes.


----------



## Nefariousd (May 1, 2015)

*New Summer Shoes too...*

Chronicles, scrapers w/Hope Pro4's and a boost pike.

Rode a quick 6 1/2 miles this evening. I think I'm going to like this a lot after 2K miles on 26X4's


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

Took advantage of some unused real estate on the lefty to mount some King Cage USBs (Universal Support Bolts). Gotta say they're sturdy and mount great. Highly recommended for anyplace you wish you had braze-ons.

































:thumbsup:
Jay


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

baltobrewer said:


> Took advantage of some unused real estate on the lefty to mount some King Cage USBs (Universal Support Bolts). Gotta say they're sturdy and mount great. Highly recommended for anyplace you wish you had braze-ons.
> 
> View attachment 1066262
> 
> ...


Wow, that is wicked cool and really unique. Would love to see this bike loaded up.


----------



## jcollinsia (Jul 26, 2011)

I've been seeing these King Cage USBs a lot lately so I just sent a request to buy 6 of them.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

jcollinsia said:


> I've been seeing these King Cage USBs a lot lately so I just sent a request to buy 6 of them.


I just ordered three plus a Manything cage. Will more than likely find use for more USB's in the future, but I ride Surly bikes with bottle cage mounts pockmarking the frame/fork all over. Still, could definitely slide in a couple more!


----------



## jcollinsia (Jul 26, 2011)

mdilthey said:


> I just ordered three plus a Manything cage. Will more than likely find use for more USB's in the future, but I ride Surly bikes with bottle cage mounts pockmarking the frame/fork all over. Still, could definitely slide in a couple more!


I'm a Surly guy as well (LHT & Wednesday) but I got a great deal on a Farley that is very much lacking in mounting points. I'm sure they'll make their way to my other rides too though.


----------



## Skarecrow (Feb 15, 2016)

*Summer Wheels*

Summer Wheels finished and mounted.
Nextie junglefox II on Onyx hubs.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sweet lookin ride Skarecrow!


----------



## Zinzinnati (Jan 30, 2011)

Spring/Summer/Fall Rubber - juggernaut pro 4.0 from juggernaut sport 4.5 original equipment tire.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

baltobrewer said:


> View attachment 1066264


Nice job! Always thought about this on my lefty!


----------



## rentalrider (Apr 23, 2016)

julius21 said:


> View attachment 1063660
> View attachment 1063661
> View attachment 1063662


That's the bike I ride. I put a dropper on it, a stubby 30 deg stem and currently have a black Brooks spring saddle on her but otherwise same. I love it... feel you will too.


----------



## rentalrider (Apr 23, 2016)

Skarecrow said:


> Summer Wheels finished and mounted.
> Nextie junglefox II on Onyx hubs.


Damn, that's a sexy beast...


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Origin 8s to replace welgos. Liking them!


----------



## ttakata73 (Feb 9, 2012)

Got a great deal on some Vincita B060WP waterproof panniers and made a ghetto PVC stand.


----------



## reappear (Oct 23, 2012)

My Bluto arrived! Now I just have to install it to my Wednesday.


----------



## Jeff_G (Oct 22, 2015)

*New Rack*


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

New wheelset for the Carbon Whiteout:
- 29x3 Maxxis Chronicle, tubeless
- Easton Arc 45 rims
- 9:zero:7 hubs


----------



## orangutanracer (Mar 19, 2016)

1upUSA rack and a revelate designs tangle frame bag.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Got myself a new Summer wheelset thanks to mikesee. Whiskey hoops, Onyx hubs and DT Swiss triple butted spokes. Set them up tubeless with Icetech rotors, Pauls skewers and Specialized Fast Track Fat tires. These wheels are SOLID and the bead set easily with my floor pump. 

Now I just need some dry trail to ride!


----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

ColoradoMitt said:


> Got myself a new Summer wheelset thanks to mikesee. Whiskey hoops, Onyx hubs and DT Swiss triple butted spokes. Set them up tubeless with Icetech rotors, Pauls skewers and Specialized Fast Track Fat tires. These wheels are SOLID and the bead set easily with my floor pump.
> 
> Now I just need some dry trail to ride!


Nice, this is something I'm interested in the near future, if you have a chance can you let me know what the overall difference is in height compared to 4.6 gc and what the width of the hoop is. I really like the fast traks on my stumpjumper but have been also considering getting a 29+ set built.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

SJEVO said:


> Nice, this is something I'm interested in the near future, if you have a chance can you let me know what the overall difference is in height compared to 4.6 gc and what the width of the hoop is. I really like the fast traks on my stumpjumper but have been also considering getting a 29+ set built.


I haven't actually measured them, but just setting next to one another in the garage they seemed damn near the same OD. If there is a difference I'd be willing to bet it's only a quarter inch or so. Certainly narrower, but the Whisky rims being 20mm narrower (70mm), probably rounds out the tire more which helps with the OD.


----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

ColoradoMitt said:


> I haven't actually measured them, but just setting next to one another in the garage they seemed damn near the same OD. If there is a difference I'd be willing to bet it's only a quarter inch or so. Certainly narrower, but the Whisky rims being 20mm narrower (70mm), probably rounds out the tire more which helps with the OD.


Great, thanks for the info, it's funny I was just thinking about this the other day, and then stumble upon your post. I figured if a narrow rim was used that the 4.0 should come very close to the same OD. I use my fatboy for dual purposes and want to save my GC for beach/snow and have another set for trail/paved when I'm hauling the 1 year old around. Now I just need to crunch some #s to see what the most cost effective and what tires are available in 29+. Although I'm not sure if I want to see some skinny 3" tires on my fatboy.


----------



## op71 (Nov 3, 2015)

Grabbed a set of Red Monkey grips.


----------



## Ex-BMXer (May 2, 2016)

*HED B.A.D. Rims w/ DT Swiss 350 hubs*


----------



## reappear (Oct 23, 2012)

Fat&SkinnyCO said:


> New wheelset for the Carbon Whiteout:
> - 29x3 Maxxis Chronicle, tubeless
> - Easton Arc 45 rims
> - 9:zero:7 hubs


Looks really nice! I've been thinking about the same set, except FatLab hubs on my wheels. That looks like I'll definitely build 29+ wheelset with those rims for my Wednesday that got Bluto yesterday


----------



## basharteg (Jul 9, 2005)

XRayPunk said:


> View attachment 972814
> View attachment 972816
> 
> 
> New 100 mm Bluto for the ICT


 Beautiful Bike. Love it


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

A FatLab Ti Tutumaz 27.5+ w/120mm travel FatLab fork to ride when I don't want to ride the fatty. The XTR groupo arrived yesterday; Frame, wheels, etc Should be here in a few weeks.

TUTUMAZ - FatLab bicyclesFatLab bicycles

I'll pickup a Sandman Fatty come the end of summer to replace the Motobecane.

Not a big fan of the SRAM stuff, looking forward to going back to Shimano. It's good, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Zinzinnati (Jan 30, 2011)

New bars


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

New bars


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Carbon Bucksaw Frame, i9's and Whiskey rims


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

mdilthey said:


> New bars


Let me know how you like bar after riding it. I have been pondering that same bar..


----------



## op71 (Nov 3, 2015)

What bars are these, I can't read the name on them. This is for the orange bars a few posts up. I can read the Thomson very well.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Their raceface. Raceface is getting some pretty sweet orange colored parts going on lately, got me drueling lol. 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Jonesy22 said:


> Carbon Bucksaw Frame, i9's and Whiskey rims


Pictures, or it never happened!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Gravity Dropper Turbo just in time for the Fatty to transition from a sloppy winter bushwacker, into a summer singletrack shred sled.


----------



## Lab Rat (Dec 3, 2015)

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

My first contribution to Fatbike purchase thread. Been a long time coming and more to come.

But to start, new bike, (ignore the goofy [email protected] holding said bike) 2016 RSD Mayor XL; Raw; 33.5lbs complete stock build 1 kit, had it about a month now, replacing stock parts (bar,stem,saddle, etc)
View attachment 1070906
View attachment 1070907
View attachment 1070908


With new bike, must have a new helmet.
View attachment 1070909


new parts ODI Flight Control 2 bars w\ wingtips (785mm), Truvativ AKA 60mm stem, Velocity cages
View attachment 1070910


also new grips Oury lock-on and pedals Shimano PD-M530
View attachment 1070911


More parts coming tomorrow, replacing stock BB7 brakes with Shimano SLX 675 and stock RF Cinch 28t ring with AbsoluteBlack Oval 32t.


----------



## Branner (May 28, 2015)

Congrats Guy, enjoy!!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

The RSD looks awesome. Have fun with it!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Guy, we'll be needing a ride report...

Congratz!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Guy, we'll be needing a ride report...
> 
> Congratz!


Thanks, everyone. Ride report coming soon. Once I get the brakes swapped, I'm not feeling the BB7's, I'll get her out in some dirt. Currently just getting out for some random urban hijinx. One thing I've discovered, fat bikes are not as slow, heavy feeling or cumbersome as I'd been led to believe. Dirt is going to be SOOOO MUCH FUN!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Guy.Ford said:


> ...Once I get the brakes swapped, I'm not feeling the BB7's, I'll get her out in some dirt...


Very likely all that's wrong with your BB7s are that they have outer cables that are compressing. It's much cheaper to fix that than buying new hydros.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

I've never liked the BB7's.


----------



## l3eaudacious (Jul 14, 2015)

Sometimes I wonder whether BB7 folklore will outlast civilization. People still praising and defending BB7's in 2378? Or maybe the shear amount of them sitting in people's garages/parts bins will make them the future currency of the apocalypse. 

Praise thy Immortal BB7's. Oh goddess Avidee, bestow upon me your blessings of thy BB7.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Velobike said:


> Very likely all that's wrong with your BB7s are that they have outer cables that are compressing. It's much cheaper to fix that than buying new hydros.


I'm not saying BB7's are bad, I just don't like them personally for this application. Spending money (& time) trying too make BB7's feel like hydro's would just be wasted, it's never going to happen and close isn't good enough.

I love BB7's on my commuter rigs, but for anything out in the mountains hydro's are just better for me. However, I respect your opinion and thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Guy.Ford said:


> I'm not saying BB7's are bad, I just don't like them personally for this application. Spending money (& time) trying too make BB7's feel like hydro's would just be wasted, it's never going to happen and close isn't good enough.
> 
> I love BB7's on my commuter rigs, but for anything out in the mountains hydro's are just better for me. However, I respect your opinion and thank you for the suggestion.


That's fair enough. A set of Shimano XTs are the bolt on, and then does the job well, option.



l3eaudacious said:


> Sometimes I wonder whether BB7 folklore will outlast civilization. People still praising and defending BB7's in 2378? Or maybe the shear amount of them sitting in people's garages/parts bins will make them the future currency of the apocalypse....


I don't think they'll last much longer as the cable disk of choice because the dual action brakes like Spyres etc will obsolete them and are even easier to setup.

But almost all the complaints against them can be sheeted back to the part that isn't the BB7, ie the cable outer. Cheapskate on that and you get cheapskate brake performance (and that applies to any cable brake).

However they're pretty well unbreakable. I have a set of the first type still in use, so I expect you're right about them mouldering away in parts bin up to infinity...


----------



## Skarecrow (Feb 15, 2016)

Beaver Guard mud guards


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Haste11 (Jul 5, 2014)

New wolftooth oval chainring 32T, grips and pedals for the Wednesday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

A new saddle to my future Pole Taiga fatbike.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Haste11 said:


> New wolftooth oval chainring 32T, grips and pedals for the Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome, you're going to love it. I just installed an AB 32t Oval on my RSD Mayor.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

*New parts for the the Mayor*

More new stuffs, bike is almost ready for dirt just need my drooper post which will be coming next month.

This round of parts included:
Shimano SLX BR-M675 disc brakes (front&rear), bleeding stuffs, AbsoluteBlack 32t RF Cinch Oval ring and new SRAM chain.

Interesting sidenote about the ring and chain with regards to the Mayor, I did not have to shorten the chain at all. Given AB's instructions to add 4 links (instead of the usual 2) when measuring for Oval, the new chain right out of the box was the perfect length. Stock cassette is 11-36, kind of concerned I can't go up to a 34t Oval once I've adapted to the 32t. :bluefrown:

View attachment 1071417


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

EBG 18T said:


> Let me know how you like bar after riding it. I have been pondering that same bar..


Reporting in: 103 miles on Tuesday, no wrist pain. I can flex the bar just by moving my arms up and down vigorously. So, you can really feel it working despite the tires.

No power transfer issues. Not flexy, just enough give that vibration disappears... I love it. It'll make it hard to ever go back to Alu, now I'm spoiled.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

mdilthey said:


> Reporting in: 103 miles on Tuesday, no wrist pain. I can flex the bar just by moving my arms up and down vigorously. So, you can really feel it working despite the tires.
> 
> No power transfer issues. Not flexy, just enough give that vibration disappears... I love it. It'll make it hard to ever go back to Alu, now I'm spoiled.


Saying you can move it by moving your arms vigorously seems Flexi? Does it still feel solid? Any comparisons to a carbon bar?


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

EBG 18T said:


> Saying you can move it by moving your arms vigorously seems Flexi? Does it still feel solid? Any comparisons to a carbon bar?


Hard to explain. If I really, really rock it, I can sense a tiny bit of give. Noticeably different from Alu. However, I don't feel any movement when I'm cranking up a 15% grade in a singlespeed gear, even though I can feel a little flex from the rear hub.

Feels great, all the time.

No comparison to carbon- I haven't used a carbon bar. But, I suspect there will be variation from carbon bar to carbon bar based on thicknesses, width, etc.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Bought this little weather band radio for when I go fat bike exploring, clips right on my pack and gives me the option of listening to some radio when I feel like it. Added bonus would be it will be able to charge my phone when I eventually do an over nighter.


----------



## paulphilly (May 22, 2016)

kyle_vk said:


> Bought this little weather band radio for when I go fat bike exploring, clips right on my pack and gives me the option of listening to some radio when I feel like it. Added bonus would be it will be able to charge my phone when I eventually do an over nighter.


Nice! Type and where purchased please?


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Well, it arrived friday, but it's my latest purchase. I ordered a carbon fork for my boris.


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

More of a Poseur Alert update than anything else, but I had a few hours on my hands and wanted to do something cosmetic to the Lefty. I didn't like the look of the raw aluminum with the rest of the bike - kind of stuck out in a bad way - so I Ebay'd a $5 sheet of fake carbon fiber automotive vinyl wrap and some repro lefty stickers and got to shrink-wrappin!

Before:








After:






















Surprisingly, it didn't make it any faster!


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

baltobrewer said:


> More of a Poseur Alert update than anything else, but I had a few hours on my hands and wanted to do something cosmetic to the Lefty. I didn't like the look of the raw aluminum with the rest of the bike - kind of stuck out in a bad way - so I Ebay'd a $5 sheet of fake carbon fiber automotive vinyl wrap and some repro lefty stickers and got to shrink-wrappin!
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 1072115
> ...


Looks pretty good!


----------



## paulphilly (May 22, 2016)

My new Horse. Shimano MX80 pedals, Bontrager 700rt light and pouch, tubeless, ESI grips. Not sure how I feel about the volt green bottle holders as I almost got flat black instead. But, I will leave them for now. I am really digging this bike.


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

paulphilly said:


> Nice! Type and where purchased please?


Eton Scorpion II from cabelas. Works nice for the price, picks up all our local stations and the speaker is acceptable (what I'd expect for the $) can't say much else until I really get it out in the woods.


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

paulphilly said:


> Not sure how I feel about the volt green bottle holders as I almost got flat black instead. But, I will leave them for now.


I like the green. Leave 'em! :thumbsup:


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

baltobrewer said:


> More of a Poseur Alert update than anything else, but I had a few hours on my hands and wanted to do something cosmetic to the Lefty. I didn't like the look of the raw aluminum with the rest of the bike - kind of stuck out in a bad way - so I Ebay'd a $5 sheet of fake carbon fiber automotive vinyl wrap and some repro lefty stickers and got to shrink-wrappin!
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 1072115
> ...


flame stickers,you need flame stickers to make your bike faster,its boy physics 101!


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

baltobrewer said:


> More of a Poseur Alert update than anything else, but I had a few hours on my hands and wanted to do something cosmetic to the Lefty. I didn't like the look of the raw aluminum with the rest of the bike - kind of stuck out in a bad way - so I Ebay'd a $5 sheet of fake carbon fiber automotive vinyl wrap and some repro lefty stickers and got to shrink-wrappin!


Looks nice. I didn't like the raw AL look either so I used some large diameter heat shrink tubing to make it flat black. When I remove the Lefty from the clamps for service (shipping) I end up having to slide off the upper heat shrink piece that occurs between the clamps. Slide it back on at re-assembly. Hopefully you can spread the clamps wide enough to clear the vinyl w/o tearing it off.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

paulphilly said:


> My new Horse. Shimano MX80 pedals, Bontrager 700rt light and pouch, tubeless, ESI grips. Not sure how I feel about the volt green bottle holders as I almost got flat black instead. But, I will leave them for now. I am really digging this bike.


Very nice, congrats. I really like the green cages, werks well. Njoy.


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

Yep. I just wedged them apart ever so slightly and it went in without any messiness. Wait, what?


----------



## FASTFAT (Oct 22, 2015)

Some red bling for my daughters ride...and a tool rack for the stand i made


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

FASTFAT, the bike went to Jared! Looking good!


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Finally got my 29+ setup done.

XM Carbonspeed 29 x 40MM rims, Novatec hubs.

29x3 Chupacabras.

Stranglehold dropouts set forward

New Centreline rotors 180f/160r


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Looking good, Swerny! How's it ride? Singletrack time, dood...


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

new stem cap for the 'truck...


----------



## bermuda_import (May 16, 2013)

Slowly starting to build up the Surly Wednesday. Latest purchase was these amazing wheels from Industry Nine.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> Looking good, Swerny! How's it ride? Singletrack time, dood...


Thanks!

I did a 25 Km ride on Saturday and the thing bloody flies!

Accelerates really well and it just seems to keep rolling.

And the Centreline rotors were quiet...which I don't think I've ever said about Avid disc brakes.

Very happy so far


----------



## FASTFAT (Oct 22, 2015)

bar ends arrived


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Swerny said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I did a 25 Km ride on Saturday and the thing bloody flies!
> 
> ...


Glad you're having a good time with it! It sure looks to be a pleasure to ride! 
The centerlines are quite nice. I really like em, the braking power seems to be nice and fade free.


----------



## Wasted_Wednesday (Jun 1, 2016)

Bedrock Entrada handle bar bag

Salsa Anything Cage

Both for my Surly Wednesday bikepacking trips


----------



## PapaBear1975 (Sep 20, 2015)

How did you get your rack to fit up over your rear mud guard like that? I see the attachment on the seat post..that's pretty simple to come up with, but what about down low there....my old eyes can't make out what you did there, haha.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

FASTFAT said:


> bar ends arrived


Omg I'd be terrified to ride that. Steerer extension, tiny road grade stem and bar ends on top of it, I'd snap that stem.or steerer extension in no time. Riser bars dude..... 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## coolmanplays (Jun 26, 2014)

Just bought some goodies for my fatty!
Don't have enough to buy everything at once, but do plan on finishing the front wheel this summer. 
Got the Pro 4 and a nuke proof warhead headset.














BTW this is my first post.
Will be updating on the build and parts I get my hands on!


----------



## dangdang (May 13, 2009)

New rear cog kinda day.


----------



## illMATTic (Apr 9, 2015)

This is all new. I purchased this frame from a local dealer on the cheap and built it up. My first fatbike. Still need to trim the hoses.


----------



## EvilSmrk (May 10, 2016)

Added a new freewheel to my 9 year old sons fatbike.









We went from a 28 tooth to 34, it helped a lot.


----------



## mschafer (Jun 21, 2015)

Finally the bending over after a ride stops. 
Got my highly recommended Feedback Pro elite stand for my birthday from a couple of friends.
What a pleasure and ease it is now to wipe down the rig and clean the chain. I thought i did an OK job before, but now that everything is closer to eye level you really notice what you miss. I can not recommend this more. Super stable, light and simple setup, easy jaw clamp system.









(I built my fattie is right where i wanted it, thanks to all advice from Lou at Briarcliff Bike Works, so i have little, if any parts to upgrade and therefor nothing to post in this thread, which bums me out a bit, seeing all the nice bits coming in.)


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

mschafer said:


> Finally the bending over after a ride stops.
> Got my highly recommended Feedback Pro elite stand for my birthday from a couple of friends.
> What a pleasure and ease it is now to wipe down the rig and clean the chain. I thought i did an OK job before, but now that everything is closer to eye level you really notice what you miss. I can not recommend this more. Super stable, light and simple setup, easy jaw clamp system.
> 
> (I built my fattie is right where i wanted it, thanks to all advice from Lou at Briarcliff Bike Works, so i have little, if any parts to upgrade and therefor nothing to post in this thread, which bums me out a bit, seeing all the nice bits coming in.)


Well you still bought those parts even if you did it all at once. Pick a couple of favorites and take some close up pictures and post 'em. Just leave them on the bike though, you shouldn't pretend that you are unpacking them from a box.


----------



## Haste11 (Jul 5, 2014)

New stem, bar and pedals arrived at the shop today. Beat from wrenching all day but gonna install em now so pumped!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

I cross posted this to the tandem group. It is my latest project.


----------



## PhdPepper (Jun 7, 2016)

*New to the (Fat) family*

A few folks gave helpful advice and after researching what I could and riding a few fatties, I ended up with this Trek:







Obviously, I'm just learning about bikes in general and fatties specifically, so forgive my lack of knowledge: 
I believe this a Trek Farley 5, and I didn't make any changes so this is "stock" although on the Trek site the 5 has a 10-speed... ya'll can see I've got a few more  
I can't post from home since I live in the boonies with no cell reception and I'm still trying to get internet; I'll have to look a little closer to confirm all the components. 
So far though - number one criteria - It's indubitably fun to ride!


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

My latest purchase.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

zeb said:


> My latest purchase.
> View attachment 1078805


These things are popping up like hot cakes.


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

Don't often post on this thread as there is little new under the sun...

So how about something old...but new to me?


----------



## PhdPepper (Jun 7, 2016)

Nice bike Zeb 
Gregclimbs..... I have no idea what that is


----------



## mschafer (Jun 21, 2015)

Alright Welnic. I will post randomly some choices i made along the line.
First up: I installed a Rotors Q ring, 34t, 12.5% ovality. I like the general idea and biomechanics behind the product. I gravely injured my left leg a couple of years back and now i'm super aware of alignment, accurate body motion and the like. When i first came back after my surgery i couldn't even do a full rotation on a stationary bike, this make you value what you have so much more. 
Anyhow, this is efficient, doesn't feel loopy at all and is great power play on your circular pedal efficiency. I ride this now for nearly a year, zero problems, no knee issues ever. Definitely something i recommend, i would suggest 36t for a lot of riders who do not ride on sand.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Tubes! I still love tubes. I got these 26 x 3.8-4.8's at a bike show $5 each!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Excellent price on those toobz! I still like the fact that my bike has a consistent feel with toobz. No jumping through the flaming hoops like a circus animal either...


----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

Bought this Kuat rack a few months back, also have fork mounts to go on the roof rack when hauling more then 3 bikes.


----------



## johnny5jz (Sep 15, 2015)

Just bought this to replace my Motobecane X9. I have upgraded everything on that bike, but would like something with a little better geometry and a bluto.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

johnny5jz said:


> Just bought this to replace my Motobecane X9. I have upgraded everything on that bike, but would like something with a little better geometry and a bluto.


Ok, that frame is sick.


----------



## johnny5jz (Sep 15, 2015)

Now I just need the money to get the bluto and a new front hub.


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

For the STP (back to back centuries).


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

60mm Truvative stem for the ICT. With the rise on the RaceFace bars, the 0 rise stem feels great and makes for a very geo confortable posture.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

cassa89 said:


> 60mm Truvative stem for the ICT. With the rise on the RaceFace bars, the 0 rise stem feels great and makes for a very geo confortable posture.
> 
> View attachment 1079793


That's a lot of spacers. Do you feel any steerer flex?


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

EBG 18T said:


> That's a lot of spacers. Do you feel any steerer flex?


I haven't, but I'm not riding it as hard as some might either. At my age, I don't get too crazy.  I went with a medium frame (I'm 6'0) to reduce reach and standover height since much of my ICT riding is in the snow. As a result, I have more spacers and seatpost showing than "normal". That said, it works and it's been an awesome ride.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Lots of stuff here to show, since I've been putting this together piece by piece during the rainy spring. Rode it twice this weekend:

- Jumbo Jim Snakeskin 4.8 tires
- Time ATAC MX8 pedals
- Revelate Ranger bag (well, not a purchase, but I took it from another bike)
- Camelbak bladder
- WTB saddle
- Thomson setback seatpost
- Thomson stem
- Wolftooth 40t/16t cogs
- Straitline components bash guard
- 'Ass Saver' fender


----------



## Wheever (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm a fatty newbie, so my first real purchase is something to make life a little easier: a Topeak Joe Blow FAT! And in case you don't know about them, they're amazing. They really do put out 1psi per stroke on 4" tires!:thumbsup:

That's my Scott Big Jon in the background. It rules!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

New toy for my RSD Bikes The Mayor, Fox Transfer Performance drooper; 309. X 150mm; external. Super smooth, hope it's as reliable as my previous Gravity Dropper's were.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The Mayor's fat a$$ is in, uh, on the patio...








The pit operates 5 nights weekly...


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Schnee,

Time to start lacing em up! pix in 2 hrs... Or someone stole em when you weren't looking! ;P


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

Just picked these up for some tubeless experiments. Don't know if I should call these Hen's Teeth or a Blast From The Past.

Some of you old timers might remember when we could buy these in various sizes and a variety of colours.


----------



## Haste11 (Jul 5, 2014)

schnee said:


>


Sweet what width? 80mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

90mm...and I can't wait!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

*Speed Evolution tubeless valves*

Speed Evolution tubeless valves for The Mayor. Super excited to see how they work compared to Stan's. The core has a much larger opening, so effectively should allow more airflow (easier inflation) and less clogging.

View attachment 1081483


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Bolted on a carbon Fatty fork yesterday


----------



## yellow_sub (Jun 20, 2016)

Wheever said:


> View attachment 1079981
> 
> 
> I'm a fatty newbie, so my first real purchase is something to make life a little easier: a Topeak Joe Blow FAT! And in case you don't know about them, they're amazing. They really do put out 1psi per stroke on 4" tires!:thumbsup:
> ...


side note here but that pump is awesome! ordered one for home a couple weeks ago and its soooo much quicker when pumping my tires back up to street riding pressure. I'll be getting one for the shop very very soon!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Finally putting fresh drivetrain on the bucksaw. New chainring 28t, chain kmc, cassette shimano xt 11-36, wolftooth 42, and jockey wheels, and cable/housing. Service rear hub.

Fresh pads and grips, good to go for the season.


----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

Wife wasn't comfortable enough on her hellga, so ordered up some Surly open bars and a dimension 35 degree stem. Happy wife, Happy life


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

20160719_150520 by Nate, on Flickr

Got a Wren 110mm travel, 150mm hub fork installed on my Bucksaw.

Inaugural ride on it was Thursday. Some fire road and then some techy singletrack. The Wren is noticeably better than the old Bluto. First thing I noticed is that it tracks better/straighter. I don't have to correct for fork flex with extra handlebar movement. That will take a little getting used to, I think. Second thing I noticed was how much better it handled small bumps. I think I'm still going to need to go through some setup tweaking before I get it exactly how I like it, but already I notice better performance.

Too bad it weighs a whole pound more than the Bluto.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Gratz on the new fork Harold! Now that's looking the part. A whole pound for a superior experience is a cheap price to pay for performance that just can't be beat! 

Looks awesome and prolly rides better than the groovy look.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Bought the last rack I'll ever need to buy hopefully.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks like a fatbike approved vehicle, Shark! 
Now drop the rack and populate it so we can see a groovy setup...


----------



## B_Aero (Nov 4, 2005)

*Jones carbon bars and Spyke brakes*

Got the Mukluk a couple weeks ago. Had jones bars in the past, but alloy. Sprang for the carbon ones this time. Also added some friends for the danger boy levers; Spyke brakes.

Yes, the bike is on the kitchen counter : ). Wife is out of town...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Cat's away and the mouse is fartin around with bikes! :cornut:


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

^^^ Interesting levers!


----------



## Jeff_G (Oct 22, 2015)

Messed up my post.


----------



## Jeff_G (Oct 22, 2015)

Shark said:


> View attachment 1083706
> 
> 
> Bought the last rack I'll ever need to buy hopefully.


Stupid expensive but an awesome piece of equipment.


----------



## B_Aero (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes, solid machined block. These are > 10 years old and this is the third bike they've been on. Combined with compressionless housing they are amazing.



Flying_Scotsman said:


> ^^^ Interesting levers!


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

B_Aero said:


> Yes, solid machined block. These are > 10 years old and this is the third bike they've been on. Combined with compressionless housing they are amazing.


Which housing are you using. I want to try and reinstall the BB7's on my lender bike but haven't found a good compression less housing.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nikon if you can get enough of the bits! The BB7's need to be perfectly parallel to the rotor to be effective. The older version of BB7's are for some odd reason highly regarded in the trials world.


----------



## B_Aero (Nov 4, 2005)

Jagwire Mountain pro kit. Nice small parts and smooth cable / housing interface. Kit is about $30.

I've used Nokons too, they are more challenging to set up, but if you've got tight bends they are great.



EBG 18T said:


> Which housing are you using. I want to try and reinstall the BB7's on my lender bike but haven't found a good compression less housing.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

BansheeRune said:


> Looks like a fatbike approved vehicle, Shark!
> Now drop the rack and populate it so we can see a groovy setup...

















Not the fatty and not the Jeep lol.... Had to take the skinny tires to work this week.

Expensive rack yes, but I'm tired of the cheap ones falling apart after a couple years. Only plastic on this one is the piece that rotates to lock out the tilt mechanism. I'm impressed, and it's made in the US.


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

Something for my elbows.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

EBG 18T said:


> Which housing are you using. I want to try and reinstall the BB7's on my lender bike but haven't found a good compression less housing.


I use aluminium tubing for the fixed part of the cable runs. For that part of the job it's better than Nokon and tidier. It's cheap to buy at a local hardware store. For a liner I use thin Teflon tubing - available from anywhere that sell airtools. I use flexible V-brake noodles for the joints. The tubing can be bent into gentle curves using your bare hands.

You get a very solid feel at the lever.
This is one of my bikes with it.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

B_Aero said:


> Jagwire Mountain pro kit. Nice small parts and smooth cable / housing interface. Kit is about $30.
> 
> I've used Nokons too, they are more challenging to set up, but if you've got tight bends they are great.





BansheeRune said:


> Nikon if you can get enough of the bits! The BB7's need to be perfectly parallel to the rotor to be effective. The older version of BB7's are for some odd reason highly regarded in the trials world.





Velobike said:


> I use aluminium tubing for the fixed part of the cable runs. For that part of the job it's better than Nokon and tidier. It's cheap to buy at a local hardware store. For a liner I use thin Teflon tubing - available from anywhere that sell airtools. I use flexible V-brake noodles for the joints. The tubing can be bent into gentle curves using your bare hands.
> 
> You get a very solid feel at the lever.
> This is one of my bikes with it.


Thanks for the ideas. Nokon is out since I don't want peive together a few kits to do this. The aluminum tubing is an interesting idea. For price and convenience the Jagwire kit might be the ticket.


----------



## orangutanracer (Mar 19, 2016)

1)Race Face bash ring - Goodbye seldom used 44t chain ring chewing up 
my pant leg.
2)King Cage Titanium Cage- on my own homemade mount that moves the cage 5" lower allowing more clearance under my frame bag.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

EBG 18T said:


> Thanks for the ideas. Nokon is out since I don't want peive together a few kits to do this. The aluminum tubing is an interesting idea. For price and convenience the Jagwire kit might be the ticket.


Nice crankset.


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

Bottle Pod. For carrying tools. Or something else.


----------



## PhdPepper (Jun 7, 2016)

Nice Brilleaux - gotta get me one of those!


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

^Bottle Pod or beer? 

Seriously: there's enough space for F13 innertube, tyre lever, Leatherman Wave, toolmanator 12 and mini-sized bike lock.


----------



## PhdPepper (Jun 7, 2016)

Since I already have a large camelback, this would be a nice multipurpose carrier. 
I don't like the under seat one I picked up from Amazon. I see a lot of really cool carriers so will have to try some of them (definitely the bottlepod) up soon.


----------



## jubbs71 (Jul 20, 2016)

*New Rear Rack*

I had been searching online for a bike rack to use on my 2013 Salsa Mukluk 2. I found the Transit TD-1 was reviewed as having worked!

The only modifications that were necessary were:
6mmx1.00 bolts measuring 40mm and 35mm
x2 1/2 inch spacers with an inner diameter of 0.257
The rack needed to be stretched outward about 3/4" to fit.

I also got a few nylon washers to prevent the bolts from rubbing on the mounts, because I'm picky like that.









It cost about $42 after shipping costs and the trips to the hardware store for proper length bolts.


----------



## majack (Mar 10, 2010)

Well it was time to step up to the plate and get a Wren fork. The Bluto did okay, but I'm looking for better. So here it is. Wren 110mm travel


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

jubbs71 said:


> View attachment 1087082


Cool rimcolour!


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

Scott big jon with new prologo saddle off a 2016 scott foil. other upgrades to date 1 x 10 conversion with xt clutch rear der.raceface narrow wide ring,answer riser bars and wellgo platform pedals.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*Salsa Bucksaw*

Picked up my new '16 Bucksaw GX1 today


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

majack said:


> View attachment 1087324
> Well it was time to step up to the plate and get a Wren fork. The Bluto did okay, but I'm looking for better. So here it is. Wren 110mm travel


Nice! I'm thinking about Wren too, how is it vs Bluto? And what's measured clearance, is there room for 5.05" 2XL tyre?


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

Blackburn outpost cargo cage for winter, for bigger thermos!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

brilleaux said:


> Nice! I'm thinking about Wren too, how is it vs Bluto? And what's measured clearance, is there room for 5.05" 2XL tyre?


I contacted Wren about that too. Boo! No 5.05... But then the 5.05 will only be used when I need the maxi tires. Fork swap will be part of the game when it comes to them and snow. Bummer!


----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)

majack said:


> View attachment 1087324
> Well it was time to step up to the plate and get a Wren fork. The Bluto did okay, but I'm looking for better. So here it is. Wren 110mm travel


hmm... i want one of these soo bad, and you are not helping... :nono: 



brilleaux said:


> Bottle Pod. For carrying tools. Or something else.


awesome, just what i needed! just ordered one, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## majack (Mar 10, 2010)

brilleaux said:


> Nice! I'm thinking about Wren too, how is it vs Bluto? And what's measured clearance, is there room for 5.05" 2XL tyre?


It is much better than the Bluto. It is stiffer and tracks better in the rough stuff. I'm still playing with the air pressures, but you can set it up to be small bump compliant or to take the "G-out" hits. You do notice the weight difference from the Bluto but I'll take that penalty to have a more supple feeling fork. I feel like I have more adjustments to make the fork feel and perform for how I want to ride it. Bluto is like the entry level and this is steps above that.

As Banshee said, it's a no-go for the 5.05 tire.


----------



## scrambler900 (Aug 17, 2016)

orangutanracer said:


> 1)Race Face bash ring - Goodbye seldom used 44t chain ring chewing up
> my pant leg.
> 2)King Cage Titanium Cage- on my own homemade mount that moves the cage 5" lower allowing more clearance under my frame bag.
> View attachment 1084373


Which guard did you get fat tab or regular? I am thinking I want to do the same and I know we have the same bike. I never use the big ring, EVER...


----------



## orangutanracer (Mar 19, 2016)

scrambler900 said:


> Which guard did you get fat tab or regular? I am thinking I want to do the same and I know we have the same bike. I never use the big ring, EVER...


That is the "regular" race face bash ring.
I have since converted to 1x11.


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

Picked up a 24 Pack Rack after a long back order for my pugsley
IMG_5089 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr
IMG_5090 by tim_w_sage, on Flickr


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*Some new carbon for the Bucksaw*

New Tires and a bit of Carbon


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

*New Bike Day*

















Going to miss my Beargrease though. This bike has some big shoes to fill!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

*Spike'd the RSD Mayor*

Still trying to dial in the fit of my RSD Mayor, picked up a new stem; Spank Spike Race 35mm and figured while I was at it, new bars wouldn't hurt so I grabbed a Spank Spike Race 800 x 50mm.

Also trying out some new grips, Wolftooth\Red Monkey Fat Paw XL grips, super cushy @36-37mm diameter and 160mm long for the big paws.
View attachment 1091764
View attachment 1091765
View attachment 1091766


----------



## B_Aero (Nov 4, 2005)

*Ceramic, baby blue and fat.*

Building with WTB Scraper 40s and DT Rev spokes.


----------



## greenbastard (Jan 11, 2016)

Got some Chromag Scarab pedals on my Fatbike
(State Megalith. Only frame and rims/hubs are stock still)

Great traction, but slipped a pedal on a Labor Day ride at Lake Fairfax, and destroyed my right calf.
(Rarely wear shorts, hence my Snow white legs)


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

A few updates to the Blackborow in anticipation of the upcoming season of full-fattyness.

Wolftooth 28t ring:










Blackburn Outpost Fat Rack:










Answer 20/20 with Ergons:


----------



## tizdaz (Feb 7, 2015)

bought a spare set of these:










for my new chain that i bought last week:









chain was expensive, but compared to the stock chain that came with my DD10, its 10x better, much quieter, smother shifting etc, love it 

Here it is fitted to my bike:


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

Surly OD moonlander 100mm crank. The bearings are huge, it helped to clear the stays. This is the only decent crank with external bottom bracket that fits my rare 73mm bb with 190mm rear Fat bike. Next 10 sp cassette and derailleur.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Got a good deal from the classifieds here. KS e30 internal routed 100mm dropper post. Brand new, he bought a Fuel EX8 27.5 plus and didn't want the dropper.








































Just put it on today and we had a big storm roll through last night, so no trail ride yet. Can't wait to try it out, 1st dropper for me!
I gave her a wash after taking the pics....shoulda washed it before!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Meh, dirt is what holds mine together... That looks cleaner than mine does post wash


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Mountain bikes _should_ be dirty.
Road bikes should be clean.


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

*Not very exotic but...*

Replaced the standard 180 front disc with a 203, the original 11-36T cassette with a Sunrace 11-40T and finally an ebay bargain Abus frame bag to hold a few tools and a chain.
All completed in about an hour on Friday night before a couple of rides this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

No more darkness!


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

I just bought a Bluto....not installed yet


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Crankboots and bash,


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Just picked up a Lezyne Micro Floor Drive XL. Changing flats should suck less.


----------



## greenbastard (Jan 11, 2016)

Changed out the 100mm width "state" wheels and went to Alex Blizzerk 80s with Novatec hubs, from BIKESMITH.
FRONT Weights:
[wheel, innertube, tire. No Disc installed]
(didn't care enough to weigh rears).

State 100mm Front wheel, Stock thickness innertube, VeeTireCo Mission 26x4.0 tires = 8lbs 12oz

Alex Blizzerk 80, Novatec hubs, Q-inner tube, Panaracer FatBNimble 26x4.0 tires = 6lbs 2oz

2lbs 10oz savings for the front wheel. The rim is certainly lighter than the State wheels, and the Q innner tube and lighter Panaracer tires bring the weight down more.

Looking forward to the 'minimum of' 5lbs 4 oz weight savings off rolling parts. I'm a large fellow, but still think the 100mm width rims are more ideal for adverse conditions or as 'floaters'.

Can't wait to hit some of my favorite berms and small jumps this weekend and see how much more nimble the bike is in the air.

I don't think I will upgrade this bike much more, or put on front suspension. I think I will probably buy a Kona Process 134 or 153 DL in the next year when I drop some more body mass. I think that would be a good mix of riding options with both bikes. I'm not into XC. I come from a long bmx history, traveling east coast to ride skateparks, etc. Not looking for Slopestyle bike either though.


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

*It's getting there...*

Although there are some things still to be replaced (the road tires and pedals are yet to arrive), others to be thought about (what to do with the rims and time is running out cause the tires will be here soon), I believe my recently bought (used) Fatty is almost done, as far as cosmetics...

Bars, stem, saddle, lights and fenders - before someone says anything, yes, I am aware that the fenders are supposed to be assembled on the opposite wheels - are all new.

My question is what to do with the rims... drill them obviously and as soon as the new tires arrive, but, leave them white with either red or black tape, paint them black and put red tape, or even paint them red and put black tape?!?....


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

ianick said:


> Just picked up a Lezyne Micro Floor Drive XL. Changing flats should suck less.
> 
> View attachment 1095673


Waiting untill they are available in Canada. How do you like it? I will be using it mostly for winter going from 3-4 psi t 6-7 ish.


----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

Some camo duct tape


----------



## richie64 (May 24, 2013)

Just got my Sasquatch 6.2. First ride in and the bars are little wide for our tight single track and still have to dial in the tire pressure better yet. So far so good.


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

machine4321 said:


> Waiting untill they are available in Canada. How do you like it? I will be using it mostly for winter going from 3-4 psi t 6-7 ish.


I'm jonesin for mine to show up..


----------



## Lab Rat (Dec 3, 2015)

ODI bar end plugs.


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Flugelbinder said:


> View attachment 1096774


Looking good - I guess you couldn't wait for the new rims 

Have you decided on a rim colour yet?


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

JackWare said:


> Looking good - I guess you couldn't wait for the new rims
> 
> Have you decided on a rim colour yet?


Thanks.
You're right, I just couldn't wait; also haven't really decided on the rims colour, but I believe something like this - Mn3 Rear Wheel | Framed Bikes - would look good (although I'm digging the white) and since I will be swapping back when the snow starts to fall, I will probably do it then. Thinking I might go with a more intricate 'design' for the cuts, instead of plain circles (the search for a good dremel has already begun  )...


----------



## JakieBangarang (Sep 24, 2016)

Hello all! I'm new to the fat biking/mountain biking scene. Here's my first purchase!










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

JakieBangarang said:


> Hello all! I'm new to the fat biking/mountain biking scene. Here's my first purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great and good to see it's already part of the family with it's own chair:thumbsup:


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

JakieBangarang said:


> Hello all! I'm new to the fat biking/mountain biking scene. Here's my first purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!!! You're going to have a lot of fun, welcome to the world of fat.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

richie64 said:


> Just got my Sasquatch 6.2. First ride in and the bars are little wide for our tight single track and still have to dial in the tire pressure better yet. So far so good.


Congrats on the Squatch! BRAAAP!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

machine4321 said:


> Waiting untill they are available in Canada. How do you like it? I will be using it mostly for winter going from 3-4 psi t 6-7 ish.


I haven't had a chance to use it yet. It does seem to put out about as much air as my cheap floor pump. Thinking about doing a comparison between the MFD and MFD XL to see how many pumps it takes to fill up a fat tire.

On a side not, it does not come with mounting hardware. Start thinking about where you want to keep it. Mine fits nicely in a medium Stashers top tube bag until I get something better fab'ed up.


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

Another RST Renegade for my Vinson. My Huffy has its Renegade installed already.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*28T for the Bucksaw*

New Sram Gx FAT 1400 with 28T Direct Mount Ring, should help a bit with those long climbs!


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

ianick said:


> I haven't had a chance to use it yet. It does seem to put out about as much air as my cheap floor pump. Thinking about doing a comparison between the MFD and MFD XL to see how many pumps it takes to fill up a fat tire.
> 
> On a side not, it does not come with mounting hardware. Start thinking about where you want to keep it. Mine fits nicely in a medium Stashers top tube bag until I get something better fab'ed up.


Thanks! I have been thinking about where to put it. Not loving a camelbak but I should maybey look into a frame bag as I want to venture abit farther from the house this year and should carry some extra tools/clothes.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Love the frame pack, only issue is that I now carry too much crap..... But never wanting or needing anything..... Peeps like me around cause they don't have to carry as much...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

One last touch


----------



## JakieBangarang (Sep 24, 2016)

Ooo I like stickers!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## haymaker (Jul 12, 2013)

My new Lurch FS on the return journey from the trails in the Middlesex Fells this evening, loving gliding over all the rock gardens that used to give me pause on my 27.5 trail bike.


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

My new ride.. to carry my bike.. :thumbsup:









Her she is without the bike..


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Congratz, av8or!


----------



## tartis99 (Oct 27, 2015)

av8or said:


> My new ride.. to carry my bike..
> 
> View attachment 1098555
> 
> ...


I always love it when the bike looks larger than the car.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

*scott fat bike gets a new chain.*

I just put a new kmc x10sl superlight chain on .its even green to match the bike.I also ditched my bash guard.


----------



## Peej (Feb 6, 2004)

Thougt I should post up my Kona with new carbon wheelset. Got 3 seasons on my Kona, thought it was time for a major upgrade. Chose the wheelset over front suspension. Now just waiting for Moab trip in 2 weeks.








Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## michschi (May 8, 2011)

Did some customizing to the Roughneck. Race face pedals and grips. Purple rimstrips, an seat dropper post on the way.


----------



## michschi (May 8, 2011)

JackWare said:


> Replaced the standard 180 front disc with a 203, the original 11-36T cassette with a Sunrace 11-40T and finally an ebay bargain Abus frame bag to hold a few tools and a chain.
> All completed in about an hour on Friday night before a couple of rides this weekend :thumbsup:
> View attachment 1095156
> View attachment 1095157
> View attachment 1095155


what rear mud guard is this? I really like that.


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice roughneck.I almost bought one but they were not going to be available to buy for a few more months and at the time I was ready to buy and start riding. got a scott fat bike instead.how do you like your roughneck and what dont you like if any about the bike.dont see much on the innerwebs about the roughneck.


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

michschi said:


> what rear mud guard is this? I really like that.


I would also like to know.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Flugelbinder said:


> I would also like to know.


It's a cut down crud...

Racepac 29er | Crud Products


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> It's a cut down crud...
> 
> Racepac 29er | Crud Products


Thank you.


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

Did you cut your rear one? Looks longer and thinner.


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> It's a cut down crud...
> 
> Racepac 29er | Crud Products


Do you know if the racepac (non 29er) is wide enough for our fattys?


----------



## michschi (May 8, 2011)

BIGFAT29 said:


> Nice roughneck.I almost bought one but they were not going to be available to buy for a few more months and at the time I was ready to buy and start riding. got a scott fat bike instead.how do you like your roughneck and what dont you like if any about the bike.dont see much on the innerwebs about the roughneck.


Kinda funny, I really wanted the Scott bike when I started looking, but I couldn't find one reasonably in my frame size so I worked a great deal on the Roughneck. I like the Raceface crank more on the Scott, but I love the internal frame wiring on the Jamis and the color, although the grey and green is sexy on the Scott. I think they are both comparable bike at similar prices. This is my first Jamis bike so I am hoping for the best.


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

*jamis roughneck*



michschi said:


> Kinda funny, I really wanted the Scott bike when I started looking, but I couldn't find one reasonably in my frame size so I worked a great deal on the Roughneck. I like the Raceface crank more on the Scott, but I love the internal frame wiring on the Jamis and the color, although the grey and green is sexy on the Scott. I think they are both comparable bike at similar prices. This is my first Jamis bike so I am hoping for the best.


The jamis looks clean with the internal cable routing. the fork is very smooth. I had a jamis mtb a long time ago.it was a great bike. good thing you got the green 2016 the 2017 roughneck is flat blue. I like green its mean.


----------



## michschi (May 8, 2011)

BIGFAT29 said:


> The jamis looks clean with the internal cable routing. the fork is very smooth. I had a jamis mtb a long time ago.it was a great bike. good thing you got the green 2016 the 2017 roughneck is flat blue. I like green its mean.


Not going to lie, when I did the rim strips, I had one hell of a time getting the rear wheel off. I scratched the frame up with the break disk. I was pretty upset with myself when it happened. Luckily I work at a car dealer and was able to get touch up paint.

Pretty excited for my Reverb seat dropper post to get here today.


----------



## classrc (Sep 18, 2011)

Wednesday frameset! Soon a crap load of parts...


----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)

got my winter mode setup installed. Spare set of wheels with Bud/Nate combo and a monkey nutz fender. bring on the snow!


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Some fabric to make a frame bag


































Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

kyle_vk said:


> Some fabric to make a frame bag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, Ill be working on the same thing next week!


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

tartis99 said:


> I always love it when the bike looks larger than the car.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Watch that front tire when youre getting on the throttle. I have melted a tire before on an engine with much less output lol


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Flugelbinder said:


> Do you know if the racepac (non 29er) is wide enough for our fattys?


Yes it's a cut down 29er rear Crud, but to be honest it only really stops the seatpost getting muddy, my back still gets (now a very wide) mud splatter 

The full length 29er Crud tapers too much IMO and the standard rear Crud is way too narrow and just looks silly


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just built up a set of mulefuts on bhs hubs for my mukluk. Even have to go orange nipples. Rim strip and tubeless tape will here in the morning so I can get these things on the bike.










1340g front
1365g rear

Should save some weight vs the Sheba's that are on it now. But I was more after tubeless and thru axle front hub for the Hoboy forks that are on the way.
Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> Just built up a set of mulefuts on bhs hubs for my mukluk. Even have to go orange nipples. Rim strip and tubeless tape will here in the morning so I can get these things on the bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! Want to see some pictures when it's all done (or maybe a good shot in one of your videos).
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well I've got matching chromag saddle (gonna try something different for a saddle), sixc 35mm orange bars (and new stem) that will be here Monday from Jenson. And then just waiting on my forks.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

Pole Taiga frameset.

And a big pile of parts!





















Edit: Chainstay width measurements lies a bit, measuring tape is a bit oblique. It's only about 15-15,5cm.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Winter wheels coming for my custom Plus bike. Nextie 27.5x65mm rims and DT hubs, 157 rear and Boost front:


----------



## Vighor (Jul 25, 2013)

Bought a used Beargrease 2015 frameset and some small parts to build me a 19.4lb fatbike ..


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

Vighor said:


> View attachment 1100538


Beautiful.
I'm guessing the orange is "more orange", when seen 'live'?


----------



## Vighor (Jul 25, 2013)

Its a nice full orange irl. Salsa Logo, Jagwire and ESI grips fit well together too.


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

Vighor said:


> View attachment 1100561
> 
> Its a nice full orange irl. Salsa Logo, Jagwire and ESI grips fit well together too.


I see. Good taste. It was one of my choice of palettes when I was making my decision (still on the table, in fact, although I already have many red parts)...


----------



## Branner (May 28, 2015)

It's not even fall in WNY but I'm already getting ready for next summer. More to come.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Seems I'm not the only one with the orange theme. Though frame doesn't look near as sexy, mines sexy in her own way. Bars/stem, seat and I also got a rack for it to get prepped for winter commuting duties. Decided to see how my bags fit and look too.

Want to get thumb screws in place of mounting bolts for the rack so it's easy off for trail riding.










Still waiting for my Hoboy forks.... Damn slow shipping via EMS.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

tigris99 said:


> ...Though frame doesn't look near as sexy, mines sexy in her own way...


I think it looks cool, although I'm not a (big) fan of (big) bags.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm not either. But they are a necessary evil to have on the days I need them. I'm trying to go car free except when I have to haul the kids. Bags are all off my road bike. Panniers are always hanging up on the wall unless I need them. Hate riding with them.

Gotta say think I'm in love with this saddle though. Not just cause it looks cool. Way more fitted for me than the pure v it replaced.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm trying to go back-pack free 
I have a couple of bags myself, a small triangular frame bag and a cylindrical saddle bag (although I use it just above the rear fender) and am still waiting for another frame bag, this one in a bigger size...


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh ya, that's what started me buying bags, tired of a backpack all the time. It was fine for the basics (lunch, riding essentials etc) but once I starting having to pack warmer gear for the night ride home the backpack started to suck all over again.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

That's a piece of art!


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Lab Rat (Dec 3, 2015)

TOGS- (Thumb Over Grip System)


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

Out with the lefty, in with the Lauf. For the kind of riding I do, it's a much better fit. Made the front of the bike eminently manual-able.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

baltobrewer said:


> Out with the lefty, in with the Lauf. For the kind of riding I do, it's a much better fit. Made the front of the bike eminently manual-able.
> 
> View attachment 1101975
> 
> ...


So what kind of riding do you do? No one local has a lauf I can try but have tried other sus. Interested in your comparison

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Couple of weeks now , project is finished.

Got an ElGordo and a Rohloff XL
My third Rohloff .

What a blast to ride!!!


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

Rcksqrl said:


> So what kind of riding do you do? No one local has a lauf I can try but have tried other sus. Interested in your comparison


Terrain in the places that I ride is highly variable. Some trails are rooty, rocky chunk, some are smoother and flowy, all are steep, whether short and punchy or long and excruciating (thanks, Pennsylvania!). Bear in mind that much of my perspective comes from the fact that I am a 46 year-old slightly risk-averse male. I do not slay chunk. So for me, while the MCS Lefty that I had was a wonderfully capable and buttery smooth piece of kit, I found that I never really used it to its full potential.

When I first got the Mukluk, it was full rigid, and while I enjoyed the directness of the rigid front end, on longer rides it was a little too fatiguing for my middle-aged body. After a year of riding the Lefty, I came to the conclusion that it was much like using a chainsaw to cut a birthday cake. Overkill for my application. I am a somewhat cautious rider by nature, and was ultimately after something that fell in middle of rigid and full squish. For me, the Lauf fits this bill. It takes much of the edge off while still being direct and communicative.

I have read the endless floggings that this fork has taken on this and other forums, and come away scratching my head slightly. While I would agree that this fork is laughably inappropriate for a full-on trail bike where you want to carry max speed over rocks and chunder, or may occasionally have a 4-foot drop to contend with, I would strongly argue that it fits the bill perfectly for fat biking, where these things are not common, but where you do want a fork capable of soaking up high frequency, low amplitude trail chatter, which this fork does superbly. I'd also wager that this would make the perfect fork for bikepacking, or for a gravel grinder drop-bar bike.

What it allows me to do is run higher tire pressures than I ever would for rigid (I'm usually at 9 front, 10 rear with the Lauf). It just doesn't *feel* like I'm running them, because the lack of damping makes the fork immediately responsive to small or mid-size hits. Running 9 psi front with the Lauf feels like a full rigid at 4 or 5. I'm always amazed when riding along a trail that feels smooth, only to look down and see my brake cable bobbing up and down furiously as the fork reacts to the trail. It's also freakishly light, which has restored a degree of responsiveness to the front end which I thought I'd lost for good (the Lefty was over 1,000g heavier, by comparison). I'm not a weight weenie (I need to lose grams off of me before whining about the bike), but the loss of front end heft has certainly improved handling to the positive.

Hope this helps,
Jay


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Giant switch dropper for my dude. Going to switch it to stealth routing before the first ride.


----------



## tartis99 (Oct 27, 2015)

Lab Rat said:


> TOGS- (Thumb Over Grip System)


I'm seriously thinking about getting these.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

baltobrewer said:


> Out with the lefty, in with the Lauf. For the kind of riding I do, it's a much better fit. Made the front of the bike eminently manual-able.
> 
> View attachment 1101975
> 
> ...


What beer is that Baltimore Brewer?


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

Co-opski said:


> What beer is that Baltimore Brewer?


Ha. Homebrewed IPA with Citra, Amarillo, Centennial and Cascade, served in a Spiegelau IPA glass (the only glass for such a fine ale)!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Ok, so it's not a purely FB purchase but these stubby keys saved me from stripping my chainring and crank to get to the loose FD bolts.:thumbsup:








And I've just added a secondhand Giant Switch seatpost with new cabling, but that stealth routed cable sure is fussy about it's tension;


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

New wheels for the Mukluk
27.5 x 50 Light Bicycle carbon laced to I9 hubs. I ended up going with the Hodag until the Minion 27.5 x 3.8 comes out.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

JackWare said:


> And I've just added a secondhand Giant Switch seatpost with new cabling, but that stealth routed cable sure is fussy about it's tension;
> View attachment 1102185


I don't know of a stealth dropper that isn't unfortunately, pretty much got to get the height dialed first and then do the cable length and tension. Only had my switch for a few days, but so far I'm impressed with it. Good build quality and switching between internal and steath routing took a couple of minutes.


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Lab Rat said:


> TOGS- (Thumb Over Grip System)


OMG did it have to be pink? :eekster:


----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)

JackWare said:


> OMG did it have to be pink? :eekster:


don't hate the player, hate the game...


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Ordered some new wheels and Jones H-loops - I've been wanting to give gravel riding a try as well as bikepacking and didn't want to buy another bike for that purpose. Figured I'd use what I already have. I'd read about the Northpaw rims - they got good reviews and didn't break the bank.









Everything went on smoothly and there's still ~ 1/2" of clearance between my tires (Surly Knards) and the bridges. I've already ridden with the Jones bars a couple of times and all I can say is "wow". I was a little concerned about how they would feel on technical singletrack, but found that worry not necessary - they feel amazing. My thumbs no longer bother me and my wrists and arms are happy. Can't wait to put the new wheels and handlebars to the test this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

A homemade mudguard for the Bluto using an offcut of neoprene and adhesive velcro so no more chewing mud :thumbsup:

And original 4.4 Liteskin JJs swapped over to 4.8 Snakeskins (tubeless of course  )


----------



## Branner (May 28, 2015)

JackWare said:


> A homemade mudguard for the Bluto using an offcut of neoprene and adhesive velcro so no more chewing mud :thumbsup:
> 
> And original 4.4 Liteskin JJs swapped over to 4.8 Snakeskins (tubeless of course  )
> 
> View attachment 1102878


Jack, is there that much of a difference between the 4.4 and 4.8 JJ? Do you have any side by side pictures? Thanks.


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Branner said:


> Jack, is there that much of a difference between the 4.4 and 4.8 JJ? Do you have any side by side pictures? Thanks.











Sorry not a perfect comparison photo, though to be honest I can't really see the .4" (10mm) difference, but the price was too good to miss as the JJs have increased in price recently (in the UK at least)


----------



## Branner (May 28, 2015)

Jack,

That helped, thank you!!


----------



## sgds23 (Nov 2, 2016)

Just got my urban getaround running:









Custom Ti frame on 24"s! (80mm CF by nexie), Onyx hubs, Pinion XR gearbox, XTR brakes, absoluteblack chainring, etc...

Still needs some TLC.

s.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

sgds23 said:


> Just got my urban getaround running:
> 
> View attachment 1103265
> 
> ...


Want more.......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

New flats for winter and Blackburn seat and bar bags


----------



## sgds23 (Nov 2, 2016)

Rcksqrl said:


> Want more.......


..more deets? pics? bike for the money?

I went with 24" wheels because I wanted something compact, maneuverable... and I'm 5' 8". Now that I have ridden it a couple times, the size feels right to me. If nothing else, it fits in the elevator easier.

The downside was fewer choices for rims, and really limited fat tire selection. The tires currently on the bike are from Duro and sold as 4 1/2" wide.

My combination of the Pinion, an oval chainring, and a sprag clutch hub was surprisingly controversial. I had people at my LBS tell me that the elliptical chainring would never work without a chain tensioner, that between the Pinion gearbox and the sprag hub I'd be losing "at least" 30% efficiency, and that the combination of an oval chainring with the planetary gearbox would violate all laws of physics and bring the Coopernican revolution to a nasty close.

So far it works great. I even like grip shift more than I expected; possibly because it's just so satisfying to dump through gears this silently and easily. 
s.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

sgds23 said:


> ..more deets? pics? bike for the money?
> 
> I went with 24" wheels because I wanted something compact, maneuverable... and I'm 5' 8". Now that I have ridden it a couple times, the size feels right to me. If nothing else, it fits in the elevator easier.
> 
> ...


Who did you have make the bike? Not many manufacturers do the pinion. Curious as to your overall feel for that, lot of $$ for something I've not ridden much less seen in "real" life! 
Thx for the info

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

My latest fat bike related purchase was...a fat bike! 2014 Salsa Mukluk. Five good rides in and we're going steady. Though I haven't told the other bikes yet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdn11 (Nov 18, 2009)

wahday said:


> My latest fat bike related purchase was...a fat bike! 2014 Salsa Mukluk. Five good rides in and we're going steady. Though I haven't told the other bikes yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Nice bike. I built the same one up for a friend. He loves it too!


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

wahday said:


> My latest fat bike related purchase was...a fat bike! 2014 Salsa Mukluk. Five good rides in and we're going steady. Though I haven't told the other bikes yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might like your salsa so much youll dump the others.all they do is cost you money lying around in your garage those lazy good for nothing $lu+$ probably gossiping right now wondering where the hell you are. Im devoted to only one now and so much fun yeah fat but that's okay. I just don't need the others anymore. a pic of my only one. congrats to you nice salsa.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Got the chubby one some pedals and a low pressure gauge!

































The pedals are light and cheap, lets see how long they last.

Cheers


----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)

abelfonseca said:


> Got the chubby one some pedals and a low pressure gauge!
> 
> View attachment 1103528
> 
> ...


how much? what kind are they?


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

'17 Norco Bigfoot 4.3 for my bike-obsessed son's Xmas gift (no idea how on earth he could have become bike obsessed ). No real pics since the shop is holding it for me so he can't accidentally find it.










So, here's him and his Orbea MX24 because, more pics.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

sgds23 said:


> ...I had people at my LBS tell me that the elliptical chainring would never work without a chain tensioner, that between the Pinion gearbox and the sprag hub I'd be losing "at least" 30% efficiency, and that the combination of an oval chainring with the planetary gearbox would violate all laws of physics and bring the Coopernican revolution to a nasty close. ...


Interesting bike set up.

I'd be looking for a more competent LBS though...


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

sgds23 said:


> My combination of the Pinion, an oval chainring, and a sprag clutch hub was surprisingly controversial. I had people at my LBS tell me that the elliptical chainring would never work without a chain tensioner, that between the Pinion gearbox and the sprag hub I'd be losing "at least" 30% efficiency, and that the combination of an oval chainring with the planetary gearbox would violate all laws of physics and bring the Coopernican revolution to a nasty close.


Interesting build.
Urban get-around means leaving it locked up outside, to me. I'd never leave that bike out.

Oval chain-ring on a single locked tension chainline is tough to wrap your mind around until you see it in action. Severely adverse conditions with worn parts and heavy frame flex it might jump. Otherwise OK.

Never thought of this before: What about a Pinion with a Rohloff? Great Scott!


----------



## 2LO4U2C (Jun 9, 2011)

bme107 said:


> What about a Pinion with a Rohloff? Great Scott!


----------



## mortelec (Feb 11, 2015)

My first fat


----------



## cdn11 (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats on the new bike!
I just picked up a revelate gas tank bag, 15psi meiser gauge, a vanhelga and a flowbeist. Oh, and a pair or Ergon GS-1 single twist grips too.


----------



## BikerTex (Nov 11, 2004)

*New Carbon Beargrease!*

I just purchased a 2016 BG, as an upgrade from my first generation Mukluk and I'm loving it! I swapped out the bars and stem to RaceFace products, I swapped out the seatpost to an old Uno carbon I already had. 







I upgraded the drivetrain to 11 speed XT, with carbon XX1 cranks (with custom slikgraphics purple cranks protectors). 







I traded out the stock 33tpi steel belted Husker Du's for a 3.8 Escalator in back and a 4.8 Dillinger up front, and replaced the stock tractor tubes for 26x3 lightweight tubes (and purple xmas ribbons for added bling). 







The final upgrade was finding a purple Fabric saddle from CyclesUK. I've been riding Fabric Scoop saddles on all my bikes for a couple seasons now and I love them! I'm pretty sure this is the only purple one on this side of the pond! :thumbsup:


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*Super Wedgie!*


----------



## johnny5jz (Sep 15, 2015)

I picked up a set of VP Harrier pedals for my Fatty trail to fit my big boots. You can see how much bigger they are than my VP001 pedals.



















I also upgraded my BB7s for a set of Sram Guide R brakes.


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

johnny5jz said:


> I picked up a set of VP Harrier pedals for my Fatty trail to fit my big boots. You can see how much bigger they are than my VP001 pedals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like the guides compared to the BB7's? Feel, modulation, performance, etc?


----------



## johnny5jz (Sep 15, 2015)

baltobrewer said:


> How do you like the guides compared to the BB7's? Feel, modulation, performance, etc?


The guides are day and night different. I have the guides on my trail bike, and hated going back to the bb7s. The guides are quite, smoothe, and have tons of modulation.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

johnny5jz said:


> The guides are day and night different. I have the guides on my trail bike, and hated going back to the bb7s. The guides are quite, smoothe, and have tons of modulation.


Worth noting to those BB7's user who lack power in their brakes that BB7's are great if you have good compressionless cables and a decent set of pads.... otherwise they appear rubbish. I had a set on my first 9zero7 which were epic with Jagwire cables and Disco Brake pads.... I then changed to my Carbon Whiteout and it had Shimano cables and the brakes were terrible, the got replaced my M8000 XT.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Worth noting to those BB7's user who lack power in their brakes that BB7's are great if you have good compressionless cables and a decent set of pads.... otherwise they appear rubbish. I had a set on my first 9zero7 which were epic with Jagwire cables and Disco Brake pads.... I then changed to my Carbon Whiteout and it had Shimano cables and the brakes were terrible, the got replaced my M8000 XT.


And they require perfect alignment to function. BB7's do have the ability to perform well but are not a replacement for a proper brake.


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

*Purple never looked so good*



BikerTex said:


> I just purchased a 2016 BG, as an upgrade from my first generation Mukluk and I'm loving it! I swapped out the bars and stem to RaceFace products, I swapped out the seatpost to an old Uno carbon I already had.
> View attachment 1104175
> 
> I upgraded the drivetrain to 11 speed XT, with carbon XX1 cranks (with custom slikgraphics purple cranks protectors).
> ...


Just wanted to say that is a good looking bike.


----------



## johnny5jz (Sep 15, 2015)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Worth noting to those BB7's user who lack power in their brakes that BB7's are great if you have good compressionless cables and a decent set of pads.... otherwise they appear rubbish. I had a set on my first 9zero7 which were epic with Jagwire cables and Disco Brake pads.... I then changed to my Carbon Whiteout and it had Shimano cables and the brakes were terrible, the got replaced my M8000 XT.


This is one of the biggest reasons I switch brakes. She adjusted properly they worked great. My cable housings started to crack and they started to feel terrible. They also froze up on me twice last year when I was breaking trail.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

120mm rockshock bluto, a new rim with novatech hub


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

2016 4.5 snowshoes on 100mm rims and Green Missions Command on my Gravity


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

traditiionalist said:


> 120mm rockshock bluto, a new rim with novatech hub


Is that a snowshoe? It looks tiny compared to my cream snowshoe. Nice upgrade with the Bluto.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Luis_fx35 said:


> Is that a snowshoe? It looks tiny compared to my cream snowshoe. Nice upgrade with the Bluto.


Yep, a 4.5 inch snowshoe (really only 4 inches)

Sent from my iPad


----------



## VCaddy (Apr 8, 2015)

Getting bits together for my build. First fatbike, can't wait to get it out on the snow.


----------



## cdn11 (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats. Looking good so far! Nice hubs.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Picked up a Lauf Carbonara for my Fatboy, along with a set of Barbegazi's. Bummed that I'm heading out of town and won't be able to ride the new setup until Saturday.


----------



## Scooter700 (Oct 10, 2016)

You know we will need a full reort on the Lauf!


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Im ready for snow!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

20161111_143607 by Nate, on Flickr

Wore out my 10spd drivetrain, and since I needed a new chain, chainring, and cassette, decided to make the swap to 11spd, since the prices (esp on cassettes) is more reasonable.

XTR shifter, XT rear derailleur, Absolute Black 30t oval ring (CINCH direct mount), KMC X11SL chain, Sunrace mx8 11-46 cassette.

I got more range (low AND high) and am trying an oval ring for the first time. I kinda wanted to do the Iceman race on this setup, but didn't want to destroy a brand new drivetrain in case of crappy conditions. Turned out, conditions were fine. Oh well.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Fox Transfer dropper post..




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

I rebuilt rear wheel with more durable hub than original.


----------



## Branner (May 28, 2015)

UPS stopped by today...


----------



## sportster44 (Nov 10, 2008)

Bigfoot got a 1x11 XT drive train, a Lou, and new Eston bars









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lab Rat (Dec 3, 2015)

KS e TEN-I dropper post.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Figured it's better to just post the full bike:










New stuff:
- Wren fork at 110mm - works perfectly
- Salsa carbon bars - nice cush and weight
- Garmin Edge Expore 820 - wifi upload is sweet


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Built a set of 27.5+ wheels. For those, not so "technical" days.


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

Xx1 eagle fatbike crank thanks to quarq


----------



## tuna_83 (Nov 25, 2016)

Hello,

How much clearance did you have in the rear? I've been searching the forums for days know trying to see if s time had 27.5x3.5-3.8 experience with the Mukluk. Salsa posted on their website that the max width for 27.5 was 3.25. I've been looking st the Hodags or Minions for trail riding but didn't know if they would fit or not on the Mukluk. Are you using yours for snow riding? Thanks.


----------



## tartis99 (Oct 27, 2015)

New orange DMR V12 pedals for me, and purple Raceface Chester's for the wife.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

Just for posterity...

If anyone else ever runs a quarq and rohloff, the boost spider on the fatbike crank give about the perfect chainline:

















G


----------



## 2LO4U2C (Jun 9, 2011)

gregclimbs said:


> Just for posterity...
> 
> If anyone else ever runs a quarq and rohloff, the boost spider on the fatbike crank give about the perfect chainline:
> 
> ...


Who built the wheel?

Please note:- The Rohloff AG does not recommend the use of rims with a nipple offset of less than
12.5m. A nipple offset of less can lead to spokes 'kinking' at the nipple join and thus prematurely
failing in this area!


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi everyone fitted my new Specialized Burra Burra Framepack 3 to my Trek Farley 5.

























Frame is a 21.5 as you can see its a good fit. After a quick spin on my local trails, the bag feels very stable with no leg rub.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

schnee said:


> New stuff:
> - Wren fork at 110mm - works perfectly
> - Salsa carbon bars - nice cush and weight
> - Garmin Edge Expore 820 - wifi upload is sweet


Nice everyone ! Nice fat stuff.

Hey Schnee, that there 820 ? Buggy little unit ? Any issues ?

I bought it the day it was released, no issues, did the first update, had powering on issues. Did the next update, the unit slowed down to 4 second delay pace. Power issues still occasionally. Touch screen is terrible.

Great GPS apart from small issues, battery still at 40% after a 10 hour race (bluetooth/WiFi off), hope they sort their **** out soon. Many peeps with worse issues.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

The touch screen is very temperature temperamental... must be getting coolish there with you's. Fekkin 30°C+ days here and its unuseable.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Funny you say that, yeah, the touch screen is ****. But, the wireless upload / Strava / Garmin Connect integration is flawless, the speed of grabbing satellites up in the frozen north is a LOT faster than my previous Garmin, and the battery life is great.

I use my phone to navigate, so I barely touch the unit while riding. I got the smaller version and downsized from my Garmin 800.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

*Looks great*



Luis_fx35 said:


> 2016 4.5 snowshoes on 100mm rims and Green Missions Command on my Gravity


Thanks for putting all the info along with great photos


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

A trails bike rear mudguard along with some rally car lamp bars, industrial cable-ties and now my back and backside is dry :thumbsup:


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

The rack lol. Needed something that fit my mukluk better and was easier to deal with (tilts down so I can open the hatch and folds up when not in use).

Other than had to buy some long Velcro straps its doing what I needed. And for trips like now I can throw the road or trail bike on and have options when I'm visiting family for the holidays.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## voon (Nov 10, 2016)

Get that purple bike into an allwhite foto in the snow .... Colors are made to stick out in snow


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

New seatpost and saddle... shed 1/2 lbs... still a 33 lbs pig though... doh!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

LCW said:


> New seatpost and saddle... shed 1/2 lbs... still a 33 lbs pig though... doh!...


It's a pig you will still be riding long after the bikes made of crackinium have reverted to powder.... 

Proper adventure bikes ain't light.


----------



## Musaka18 (Jun 20, 2016)

Sks fat boards loving them so far can't wait for snow. They are really nice finders do I think they are worth $45 for plastic not sure yet till I get the full benefit but so far I'm happy with them I also upgraded to esi chunky grips which are amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

2 seasons on a Bluto 120 and I'm done. Going rigid on a Carver Popeye.









-F

PS - I have a just-serviced Bluto RL 120 for sale. 3 tokens installed + 2 spares. Like new. $450


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

Picked up some husker dus for winter.



















Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2LO4U2C (Jun 9, 2011)

anortherncrazy said:


> Fox Transfer dropper post..


After 2 rebuilds of my RF Turbine Dropper, I took it back and said I don't want to see this again, I swapped it out for a Fox Transfer, it feels much more refined.


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

2LO4U2C said:


> After 2 rebuilds of my RF Turbine Dropper, I took it back and said I don't want to see this again, I swapped it out for a Fox Transfer, it feels much more refined.


It's such a good post! Been torture testing it for a month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bentpushrod (Nov 8, 2015)

Just got my new Revelate Designs Jones bar Pogies in the mail today. Great timing as we are in the middle of a storm. Tried them out tonight, they are great!


----------



## dahedd (Nov 8, 2016)

BikerTex said:


> I traded out the stock 33tpi steel belted Husker Du's for a 3.8 Escalator in back and a 4.8 Dillinger up front, and replaced the stock tractor tubes for 26x3 lightweight tubes (and purple xmas ribbons for added bling).
> View attachment 1104178


If I might ask, why swap to the 26x3 inner tubes as opposed to going fully tubeless?

I've recently been given a budget Voodoo fatbike (fathers day present from the Mrs & brats) & I'm not due if the wheels will go tubeless without a monumental amount of faff. Just wondered if thus would be a better alternative.

Budget bike or not I'm a definate Fattie convert now, loving it.


----------



## voon (Nov 10, 2016)

Less guessing games involved I guess. On tubeless, you can find 234234234 articles, recommending and damning 234234234 sorts of gorilla tape & consorts, various reports on various milks and so on.

That can confuse someone or be too much hassle to them. A tube is very easy to understand and replace without any fuss or latex milk mess (unless you bought Milkit valves etc)


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Installed my Silky saw on my bike for trail work. Best saw ever!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Got a Large Blackburn frame bag.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Finally got my hoboy fork axle and got the forks installed. Definitely understand carbon forks on a fat bike now! Love the stiffness and added control especially when on the brakes.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Getting put to the test tonight...


----------



## Carl H. (Nov 8, 2016)

Smithhammer said:


> Getting put to the test tonight...


Some day if I win the lottery I will own a pair of these! I just tried a pair in the store yesterday and was almost sold, except for the paying for them part.

I'll be eagerly awaiting your report.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

45nrth does a great job of raking the cycling community over the coals with the cost of their apparel and boots. It's pretty ridiculous and there is nothing special about the gear they make that hasn't been done by those that actually make winter apparel but at 1/2 or 1/3 the cost.

I have a whole $30 wrapped up into my gloves for winter fat biking. Some merino wool liner gloves that I purchased on Sierra Trading post for $10 stuffed into a some fleece gloves that I paid $20 for at Walmart. Same goes for my boots...$80 for some Vasque boots on clearance. 

/rant over.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

We were riding down to about 5ºF tonight, and the Sturmfist 4s were actually too warm. About halfway through climbing the singletrack we were riding, I had to stop and take the liners off, and even then they were still more than I needed. Dexterity was fine, esp. given the warmth they offer, and I was able to operate brake levers/shifter with no problem. I can easily see these being a good option at well below 0º, and will make wearing pogies something I only opt for when it is extremely cold out. 

I've owned lots of different gloves for skiing, mountaineering, etc over the years. And no, given the performance, I don't feel like I was raked over the coals.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

+1 on the Sturmfist's
I've had them for the past 2 winters, haven't had frozen fingers since. I tried several different gloves before finally coughing up the dough for these, no regrets!


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Smithhammer said:


> We were riding down to about 5ºF tonight, and the Sturmfist 4s were actually too warm. About halfway through climbing the singletrack we were riding, I had to stop and take the liners off, and even then they were still more than I needed. Dexterity was fine, esp. given the warmth they offer, and I was able to operate brake levers/shifter with no problem. I can easily see these being a good option at well below 0º, and will make wearing pogies something I only opt for when it is extremely cold out.
> 
> I've owned lots of different gloves for skiing, mountaineering, etc over the years. And no, given the performance, I don't feel like I was raked over the coals.


I don't doubt they are warm. Just not $100-$130 warm.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

prj71 said:


> I don't doubt they are warm. Just not $100-$130 warm.


Compare that price to any good quality ski/mountaineering glove from the likes of OR, Marmot, Black Diamond, etc. designed to work well below 0ºF. I think you'll find the Sturmfist pricing is totally in line with those company's offerings. $100-$130 for a technical glove for serious weather is not out of the ordinary, in my experience.

Good quality technical gloves, with features like a removable merino liner, waterproof leather palm, 300g Primaloft insulation, etc. are not cheap to produce. It's also not out of line with what a good quality pogie that would function in similar temps would cost, either, if you look around.

I'm not saying anyone _has_ to spend that much, and if you have found something that works as well in those temps and costs less, then that's great. Use it and enjoy. And also, why not share this impressive and more affordable option with the rest of us? I would be curious to see what you are using.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Smithhammer said:


> And also, why not share this impressive and more affordable option with the rest of us? I would be curious to see what you are using.


Smartwool liner gloves that I picked up on Sierra Trading post for $10 and a pair of fleece gloves that I picked up at Walmart for $20 by a company named Hotpaws.

https://www.amazon.com/Smartwool-Liner-Gloves-Black-Medium/dp/B00GMRQPPO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1481120594&sr=8-1&keywords=merino+wool+glovesThe system isn't waterproof, but I haven't found a need for waterproof gloves when fatbiking.

Maybe it's just me, but I have a hard time justifying spending the money on the 45nrth apparel products when there seems to be equivalent or better products that cost less. :thumbsup:


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

prj71 said:


> Smartwool liner gloves that I picked up on Sierra Trading post for $10 and a pair of fleece gloves that I picked up at Walmart for $20 by a company named Hotpaws.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Smartwool-Li...1481120594&sr=8-1&keywords=merino+wool+gloves


Cool. And I'm glad that works for you, but I would be seriously impressed if that is comparably effective solution for extended riding at temps well below 0ºF. If you can get away with a pair of cheap fleece gloves in those temps for hours at a time, then good on you - I'm the first to admit that I can't, and that I won't take the chance when I'm in a remote situation, potentially hours from the nearest place to warm my hands up otherwise.

YMMV, as always.


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

BikerTex said:


> I just purchased a 2016 BG, as an upgrade from my first generation Mukluk and I'm loving it! I swapped out the bars and stem to RaceFace products, I swapped out the seatpost to an old Uno carbon I already had.
> View attachment 1104175
> 
> I upgraded the drivetrain to 11 speed XT, with carbon XX1 cranks (with custom slikgraphics purple cranks protectors).
> ...


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

First fat bike:

Salsa carbon bar
Red money purple klampz
Thomps stem
Purple race face chester
34t race face narrow wide
XT m8000 1x11
KMC 1x11 goooooooooold chain x11el

That's it for now, more gold bits to come 










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reverborama (Oct 2, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...ilpage_o02_s01&redirect=true&psc=1&pldnSite=1

Holy cow. At $6 and change they are the cheapest pogies/bar mitts I've ever seen. Bought 5 pairs for me and some friends.


----------



## elandy (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

Bontrager 150mm Drop Line Dropper post. Installing today on my 2017 Farley7.


----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)

i got fatter... :lol3










after almost a year and a 1000 single track miles on my Wednesday, my rear hub exploded. dropped her off at the dealer for a warranty claim, and a leftover Ice Cream Truck was just too much of a deal to resist. so, the Wednesday now has a fatter, older brother. :webers










last night i took her out for her maiden voyage. hit some snow, mud, overflowing streams etc. it is going to be one hell of a bike. :super


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Converted my 1st generation Mukluk to 1X10-works great! RF Aeffect cranks, direct mount Wolftooth 30t oval chainring, SRAM GX gripshifter and rear derailer, 11-40 Microshift cassette.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

SteveF said:


> Converted my 1st generation Mukluk to 1X10-works great! RF Aeffect cranks, direct mount Wolftooth 30t oval chainring, SRAM GX gripshifter and rear derailer, 11-40 Microshift cassette.


Nice - did the same thing to my Blackborow last year, with a Wofltooth 28t ring up front and an 11-40 cassette and love it. I haven't missed having a front derailleur at all, including on a 3-day fully loaded tour this Fall.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Beautiful shot, looks like a great trip!
Where in the world?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Fat-in-Fundy said:


> Beautiful shot, looks like a great trip!
> Where in the world?


Eastern Idaho, believe it or not. The St. Anthony sand dunes on Day 1 of our trip. Super fun riding out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks, that does look like fun riding for sure!
Lots of great beach riding in my local but nothing that compares to that, those dunes are impressive.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)




----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Rodney Jekyl said:


> i got fatter... :lol3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats your thoughts on the Van vs bud/lou ?


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

So I recently bought a Dolomite off of Craigslist because

A. Too cheap to pass up.
B. Wanted to learn to wrench a little and didn't want to do it on my other bike.

Yesterday I built a homemade stand for the heck of it, but the main reason I'm posting is that I went down to my local bike co-op. You can rent stands/tools by the hour under the watchful eye of a mechanic. She walked me through taking apart and re-greasing my hubs and BB. Surprisingly, the bearings already had a bit of grease to them, but it was great to do my own wrenching for once. Found I had a slight bend in my front axle. Not surprised, but something to watch, it just made putting the front cups back together a little harder. Overall, fun afternoon.

Obligatory pic of the homemade stand. Should be useful for basic stuff...and it gets my hitch rack out of the way.









Next up...Fat B Nimbles and looking to see if I can go tubeless.


----------



## brilleaux (May 13, 2016)

Rear rack and new DIY front fender for my Pole Taiga.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Pack66 said:


> ...Found I had a slight bend in my front axle...


You should replace that very soon. The bearings won't last long and the cups will get worn in eccentrically so fixing it later will entail a new hub and wheelbuild.


----------



## Luis_fx35 (Sep 1, 2015)

For the front, look for a 135mm hollow axle (QR ), and upgrade to quick release. For the rear, you can get a rear qr quando hub 190mm. If you don't want to rebuilt the wheel, you can just swap axles until you replace the whole hub.


----------



## nordicriderqc (Nov 18, 2016)

topeak nano torqbar dx


----------



## endo_alley (May 28, 2013)

Summer wheels. 65 mm.


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

endo_alley said:


> Summer wheels. 65 mm.


Pleaseet me know how you like these, I've been looking for a decent carbon wheel for the low $$$

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley (May 28, 2013)

I will when they arrive. I will set them up tubeless with 4" tires as a summer rig. I have only had a fat bike for maybe three weeks. I bought one as a snow bike. But after a few rides I realized that if I could get it to shed a few lbs. it would be a lot of fun on warmer trails too.


----------



## endo_alley (May 28, 2013)

*Rodney Jekyl*
"a leftover Ice Cream Truck was just too much of a deal to resist. so, the Wednesday now has a fatter, older brother."

I hate it when deals are too good to resist.


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks Luis_fx35! I remember reading about that in the Dolo thread, but had forgotten. Would that be a regular 9mm rear QR or a 10mm?


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

elandy said:


>


Just reading the thread on these. Performing any good? Did you [have to] get the brake pads to go with? Seems like a great idea.

-F


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Salsa frame bag for the Bucksaw, pricey but fits great and well made.
Dropped down to 26T as well for the winter.


----------



## k.b. (Dec 28, 2006)

Smithhammer said:


> Cool. And I'm glad that works for you, but I would be seriously impressed if that is comparably effective solution for extended riding at temps well below 0ºF. If you can get away with a pair of cheap fleece gloves in those temps for hours at a time, then good on you - I'm the first to admit that I can't, and that I won't take the chance when I'm in a remote situation, potentially hours from the nearest place to warm my hands up otherwise.
> 
> YMMV, as always.


You should always carry 2 pair of the 99 cent chemical handwarmers. One for hands and 1 for feet. It only takes one time of need. "I've fallen and I can't get up" and it would be the best $2 you ever spent in your life. IMHO YMMV


----------



## elandy (Apr 14, 2011)

Fleas said:


> Just reading the thread on these. Performing any good? Did you [have to] get the brake pads to go with? Seems like a great idea.
> 
> -F


http://www.foromtb.com/threads/discos-de-freno-de-carbono-alpha-rs.1366597/


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

elandy said:


> Discos de freno de carbono ALPHA RS | ForoMTB.com


¡Ni siquiera entiendo el español y entiendo ese hilo! 
(does that even make any sense?)

Sorry to see that. Bummer. :nonod:
Sucks to be a product tester.

-F


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

The fatbike has been getting a lot of attention lately. I didn't buy it as a test mule, but it turns out it is serving that purpose as I work out a re-usable ghetto fat tubeless set-up on these HL80s with 2 sets of tires, fiddle with and eventually shelve/sell the Bluto, and now dipping my toe in the 29+ pool. This mockup will have to wait 'til Spring since Winter has just hit the North Coast and I just mounted up Bud & Lou for the snow.








-F


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hold bar end caps, also picked up some hold carbon headset spacers, but that will be for another time. next is different grips.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nordicriderqc (Nov 18, 2016)

new pedale and more sealant for supply


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

those chesters are pretty good pedals for as cheap as they are,ive beaten the crap out of mine in the rocks and still just fine...


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

hamsterspam said:


> those chesters are pretty good pedals for as cheap as they are,ive beaten the crap out of mine in the rocks and still just fine...


Completely agree, I'm on my second pair and they are awesome









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

lol,thats funny,my chesters are on my 29er and my fat bike!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

hamsterspam said:


> those chesters are pretty good pedals for as cheap as they are,ive beaten the crap out of mine in the rocks and still just fine...


I'm currently running the Chesters on my Blackborow, ECR and Hayduke. They're just as light as most alloy pedals and just as, if not more, durable. Some of the grippiest pins I've ever used as well. I see no reason to spend any more on a flat pedal again.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

*Jones Loop put on my new 2017 Mukluk*

put this on tonight, carbon


----------



## Jakkar (May 15, 2012)

Winter supplies.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

Jakkar said:


> Winter supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need your winter supply please 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)

bought an ice cream truck last week, so i got her all fender'd up so she is ready for the impending snow storm...


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

*New Dolomite purchase...*

To be continued...


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

Pack66 said:


> To be continued...
> 
> View attachment 1110881


IDK what your doing with that pink roll, but I'm very interested....... Now let me get my popcorn and wait for the updates to roll in

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)

machine4321 said:


> Whats your thoughts on the Van vs bud/lou ?


oops, sorry i missed this...

vanhelga is my current favorite 26" tire. rolls better and digs through multi layer leaves than the nate. better sidewall than the husker du.

the bud/lou combo is "slower", but it is much bigger and higher rolling resistance is to be expected. they really are different bikes, and i will take whichever one fits the ride planned for the day.


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

Bought a Borealis Yampa frame & Surly Clownshoe wheels and transferred parts over from my Framed MN 3.0. Also added new Flowbeist & Dunderbeist tires.


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

Very nice man, I like it

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

*New saddle and bag...*

Hi everyone a new saddle and seat bag for my Farley.

The saddle is a Fabric Cell, I have one on another bike and get on well with it. Feels soft when you give it the thumb test in the shop, but firms up when you sit on it. Well worth a try...









And a Seat bag to go under the Cell. In this case a Topeak MondoPack XL, with buckle straps for easy removal.









The pack is mainly to carry a spare tube and patch kit. As a bonus I managed to fit a emergency shell jacket in the main compartment as well. Fits easily on the bike, a little thigh rub so I will lengthen the top straps to lower it slightly. Its size now gives my the option of riding backpack free.

Some images of the setup.


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

Finally got my winter kit updated but its look like some F.. Cola Claus stole all snow from my place and left heater on. Outside +3°C


----------



## MA29er (Feb 3, 2014)

My first fattie!


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

MA29er said:


> My first fattie!
> View attachment 1111398


Congrats! Welcome to the club


----------



## nordicriderqc (Nov 18, 2016)

*i got my new repair stand and new tail light i love it*













:thumbsup:


----------



## BurkeVT (Jul 11, 2003)

Vto2.0 said:


> IDK what your doing with that pink roll, but I'm very interested....... Now let me get my popcorn and wait for the updates to roll in
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I have a roll of that in my basement. It's used for tubeless setup on an otherwise not-so-tubeless-compatible rim. It goes between the rim strip and tape to take up space so that the bead will hold (or *not leak*) enough air to properly seat itself.


----------



## endo_alley (May 28, 2013)

nordicriderqc said:


> View attachment 1111619
> View attachment 1111620
> :thumbsup:


Are you still liking the Malamute? Any opinions? How heavy is that setup? I have seen that bike on the internet and it certainly looks cool.


----------



## nordicriderqc (Nov 18, 2016)

endo_alley said:


> Are you still liking the Malamute? Any opinions? How heavy is that setup? I have seen that bike on the internet and it certainly looks cool.


i really love the fs malamute carbon its my first fat and i plan to ride this bike all years long with 27.5+ or 29.+ wheelset just saying im one arm cyling i can ride all trail dificulty with this bike without stress to my arm/hand mio electric prothetic 
i feel like im back to life when i do some wheelies . im ex bmx rider, since my work injury this is the best setup bike i got for comfort cushion and more.... 
if someone who want ask me something about my particular situation 
and brake setup im agree and glad to anwser in pv thank you


----------



## endo_alley (May 28, 2013)

Wow. Did I hear that right? You ride a mountain bike with one arm! That is fantastic that you can get out and ride ! Really an inspiration. So this bike can handle a 29+ tire too? Seems like a pretty versatile bike.


----------



## nordicriderqc (Nov 18, 2016)

yea you hear right verry impressiv versatile bike search on the forum one guys have make one thread for the malamute 
16'' frame 33 lbs my setup and yes 29+ wheelset fit 
straight by the box the bike weigh 31lbs 
im not worry about the weigh but its pretty light for all that fat stuff


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

We've got a Belgian on the forum that rides with one leg. You guys should get a tandem together.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

nordicriderqc said:


> i really love the fs malamute carbon its my first fat and i plan to ride this bike all years long with 27.5+ or 29.+ wheelset just saying im one arm cyling i can ride all trail dificulty with this bike without stress to my arm/hand mio electric prothetic
> i feel like im back to life when i do some wheelies . im ex bmx rider, since my work injury this is the best setup bike i got for comfort cushion and more....
> if someone who want ask me something about my particular situation
> and brake setup im agree and glad to anwser in pv thank you


I give you allot of credit, where some guys would give up, you make the best of the situation ! Nice looking bike too! What's the final weight on that ?


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

New build in the works, can't wait:


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

Mine- '17 Beargrease aluminum, with a brake and drivetrain upgrade.
Hers- '16 NOS Mukluk GX 1 with a Bluto.
Winter Solstice ride at Shafer Butte above Boise.

Los


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

Dope, I almost picked up that GreaseBear but I settled for last year's purple carbon, how do you like it? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

Vto2.0 said:


> Dope, I almost picked up that GreaseBear but I settled for last year's purple carbon, how do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


So far, so good. 
Right out of the box I swapped the brakes for my OG XTs, and the drivetrain for XT 1x10 (30x12-42.)
I really like the geometry, and it's a ton lighter than my Pugsley!

Los


----------



## Zinzinnati (Jan 30, 2011)

New Dillinger 5s mounted and waiting for a maiden voyage tomorrow.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhdPepper (Jun 7, 2016)

Enjoy Zinz! Nice tires, nice bike!


----------



## nordicriderqc (Nov 18, 2016)

Volsung said:


> We've got a Belgian on the forum that rides with one leg. You guys should get a tandem together.


haha damn for sure


----------



## no one in particular (Jan 30, 2004)

DETarch said:


>


Which bar is that? And what's the length?

The Soma Osprey Bar looks about right for me.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

kencamp said:


> All I have is empty boxes now, just finished building what I call my Big Fat Gary Fisher. It rides great and was fun to build, it weighs 35 lbs.


Where did buy fat Gary fisher.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Broads72 (Feb 17, 2015)

*Nice rack*

Just finished full XT brake and drivetrain upgrade along with Blackburn rack.


----------



## jcollinsia (Jul 26, 2011)

*New ESI Grips*

Picked up a set of the ESI extra chunky foam grips. Way more comfortable than the RaceFace grips I had on before.


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

jcollinsia said:


> Picked up a set of the ESI extra chunky foam grips. Way more comfortable than the RaceFace grips I had on before.
> View attachment 1112516


Foam grips are always a nice comfy touch 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

SRAM Guide RS brakes w/Avid rotors - great stopping power and quiet.


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

no one in particular said:


> Which bar is that? And what's the length?
> 
> The Soma Osprey Bar looks about right for me.


It's a Jones Loop bar, the 710mm width. Pretty similar specs to the Osprey.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Vto2.0 said:


> Foam grips are always a nice comfy touch
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Do those foam grips last a while?


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

basso4735 said:


> Do those foam grips last a while?


For the most part yes, as long as you're not crashing or chewing on them you should be good, I had a few crashes on my blue ones, worst one was against a tree, took a small chunk from the end, but other than that, good to roll

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

My poor fat bike gets no love these days but since the skinny one got a new drivetrain, the wolftooth GC gets handed down to it and its currently under tubeless construction. The wife's hellga got some parts though, she wanted a rear rack and I don't use mine since getting a trailer, so got her a seat post binder with mount and bag for xmas and mounted it up.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Sarma hoboy upgrade

anyone want to give any input on alex blizzerk rims. I've tried the search and only had a few hits. I gather they are used on the big jim but that's about it.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

I've posted it elsewhere on the forum, but I picked up a Rocky Mountain Blizzard -10 yesterday. I took it out that evening and had to fight back manic 5 year old-esque giggle fits as it was so much fun. The difference going from riding on snowy trails with 2.1" tires to 4.5" ones was night and day. I knew it would make a difference, but I didn't think it would make THAT much of a difference! :thumbsup:


----------



## endo_alley (May 28, 2013)

I just replaced my headset with a 1 degree Angle Set. Pivot Les Fat. Drops the head tube angle from 69 degrees to 68 degrees.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

hankscorpio said:


> Sarma hoboy upgrade
> 
> anyone want to give any input on alex blizzerk rims. I've tried the search and only had a few hits. I gather they are used on the big jim but that's about it.


I was thinking about that wheelset for my boris, but didn't hear much.


----------



## endo_alley (May 28, 2013)

I like it. I can even give it another .5 degree slackness with a different offset top race. That would get it down to 67.5 degrees.


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

bikeny said:


> New build in the works, can't wait:
> View attachment 1111760
> View attachment 1111759
> View attachment 1111761


Looking forward to this and the end result, looks promising

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Kold kutter studs for my tires. They make glaze ice feel like cement!


----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)

spent a week's salary on rubbers:









kinda reminds me of my bachelor days!


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Waiting for the BB


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

Vto2.0 said:


> IDK what your doing with that pink roll, but I'm very interested....... Now let me get my popcorn and wait for the updates to roll in
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Going tubeless.


----------



## Jeff_G (Oct 22, 2015)

Rodney Jekyl said:


> spent a week's salary on rubbers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your bike has three wheels?


----------



## Jeff_G (Oct 22, 2015)

Pogies and Christmas lights......


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Converted to 1x8 and new ODI grips.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

After much hate towards pogies, i got some specialized ones. We have some cold weather right now and gloves wernt cutting it unless they were huge and i didnt like that feeling.

These are just the right size, dont stick past the bars, seal up nice over the bars, have a draw string closer, have a little warmer or food pocket. Love them.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Got a few goodies

A selle anatomica nsx saddle in the vintage color with gun metal rivits (this picture shows copper rivits). They are on sale for $99 now.









A fox attack 3/4 jersey. Will go well with my bright blue fox ranger shorts.









A Kenda juggernaut 4.5 pro. If it fits my 170 rear on my boris I'll order another.









I also have a few water bottle cages coming and a few polar insulated bottles.

I'll post actual pictures when they arrive.


----------



## kidd (Apr 16, 2006)

fokof said:


> Waiting for the BB
> 
> View attachment 1113715


I don't see any spacers for the spindle. Especially since that looks like the 190 spindle


----------



## no one in particular (Jan 30, 2004)

This is as much my latest fat bike build as it is my latest purchase.

With limited garage space, and a wife who doesn't want to even lift her road bike on to ceiling hooks--so she surely wasn't going to lift a fatty up there--I started looking at ceiling to floor 2-bike stands. And they come in 2 options: stupid expensive and nice, or stupid cheap and fragile.

So a trip to Home Depot and about $25 got me a 4x4, a couple of bike hangers ($5 each & 50 lb limit), and 4 lag screws. And about an hour later later this fellow was bolted up and ready to load:









Those hooks look thin, but they're holding very sturdy, and I'm banking on that 50 lb limit.

















Yeah, it's a little heavy getting the loaded lurch up to the 7 ft point, but worth it for the garage space.


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

*Stainless Steel Shoe Spikes*

When searching for new shoe spikes, I initially only found either the blunt aluminum or plastic types. I finally found some high quality spikes at Horstengineering.com which cost the same as the Al or plastic types. They make stainless and Ti spikes with various lengths and profiles. I bought the stainless mini (13.3mm) ice and snow spikes. They work great!


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

kidd said:


> I don't see any spacers for the spindle. Especially since that looks like the 190 spindle


The little zip bag over the boots are the spacers.
And nope , it's a 30 X 170 spindle


----------



## kidd (Apr 16, 2006)

My eyes were playing tricks on me this morning. Thought they were pedal washers


----------



## ksphar (Dec 10, 2010)

Had to add the beer cap holder stem cap to my Fattie. Incredibly faster and more nimble with this on it.


----------



## SJEVO (Sep 23, 2015)

New bar set up, Haven 35 carbon 40mm rise bars & 40mm stem, finished it off with an absolute black top cap


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

Bought my fatbike a proper rack to ride in style
Kuat Transfer 3








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## crankpuller (Feb 27, 2004)

Vto2.0 said:


> Bought my fatbike a proper rack to ride in style
> Kuat Transfer 3
> View attachment 1114384
> 
> ...


Best paint ever.


----------



## grimacetimus (Dec 16, 2016)

no one in particular said:


> This is as much my latest fat bike build as it is my latest purchase.
> 
> With limited garage space, and a wife who doesn't want to even lift her road bike on to ceiling hooks--so she surely wasn't going to lift a fatty up there--I started looking at ceiling to floor 2-bike stands. And they come in 2 options: stupid expensive and nice, or stupid cheap and fragile.
> 
> ...


Sweet! Inspiration for me. I have two new fatties showing up soon for me and the wife. I'm going to have to do something along these lines.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

4.5 inch Kenda juggernaut pro for the front, q tubes, and a selle anatomica nsx saddle.


----------



## grimacetimus (Dec 16, 2016)

Ma'new phattie...


----------



## taehome (Aug 11, 2009)

Most recent goodies for the bike.
image1 
image2


----------



## foresterLV (Dec 25, 2016)

Kind-of purchase: my bike frame was replaced under warranty. As a bonus - new fork to match new color scheme (was 2015 frame, now 2016/2017). Its Stevens Mobster with few upgrades (wider rims/tires, 1x conversion, dropper post).








New frame seems to have alot of clearance too (4.8 JJ on 100mm rims):








Sent from my SM-G900F


----------



## Stark (Apr 29, 2008)

New high beam arrived today! 

http://www.kaidomain.com/p/S026105....4000K-3000-Lumens-4-Mode-LED-Bike-Light-Black


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice! I like that color scheme. Did you do the parts swap or did the shop do it? Idle curiosity, also where did it fail?

Cheers.



foresterLV said:


> Kind-of purchase: my bike frame was replaced under warranty. As a bonus - new fork to match new color scheme (was 2015 frame, now 2016/2017). Its Stevens Mobster with few upgrades (wider rims/tires, 1x conversion, dropper post).
> 
> View attachment 1115668
> 
> ...


----------



## foresterLV (Dec 25, 2016)

shoo said:


> Nice! I like that color scheme. Did you do the parts swap or did the shop do it? Idle curiosity, also where did it fail?
> 
> Cheers.


Swap done by shop.
It failed on chain tube/rear leg, near BB, about 1cm to it. I found the crack after seeing photos of failures on german forums.  On new frame they added additional tube near/parallel BB - most frames generally have it, so that place is now secured I hope. Generally I like Mobster - no much bikes out there have 150/197 thru-axle hubs by default and are in <1300 eur msrp range.

Sent from my SM-G900F


----------



## EMS_0525 (Jun 25, 2007)

Getting rid of the tecktro mechanical disc brakes. 




































Excited to get out and try them out.


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Slx 11 speed goodies.Slx derailleur, Slx 11-42 cassette, Slx chain, Slx shifter


----------



## ksphar (Dec 10, 2010)

Does a fresh powder coat job on the frame count as a purchase? Decided to black out the fattie.


----------



## jjstandardz (Jan 19, 2017)

First fatbike farley 9.6
Madrid a few changes so far


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

Not sure if this counts or not, but I bought some Yakima fatbike straps that I had to trim a bit to get it to fit my Kuat rack, single strap instead of that annoying double strap.















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## noobvinson (Aug 13, 2016)

anyone know if 100mm rims will fit and RST Renegade with 4.8 tires?


----------



## FT251 (Dec 7, 2014)

*Got new Nextie 27.5 x 65's and DT hubs*


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Finally completed my mukluk being infested with orange. Orange cables (still haven't put my m615 brakes on yet, probably won't on this bike) Gotta give it a bath then I'll finally post a totally finished pic.










Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## anortherncrazy (Feb 23, 2011)

Van Helgas set up tubeless on some DT Swiss BR 710s. Digging this combo!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

Pack66 said:


> To be continued...
> 
> View attachment 1110881


For those that are curious. I was able to set up a stock Dolomite tubeless with the split tube and foam method. Been holding air for a few weeks now with no issues.


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

Pack66 said:


> For those that are curious. I was able to set up a stock Dolomite tubeless with the split tube and foam method. Been holding air for a few weeks now with no issues.


Wow that's pretty dope, I think i will try that on my buddies bike who can't seem to get it to set up tubeless, thanks for the update bro

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cdn11 (Nov 18, 2009)

anortherncrazy said:


> Van Helgas set up tubeless on some DT Swiss BR 710s. Digging this combo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a great set up. I like the white rim strip.


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

Installed a Curt hitch on my new '17 Civic and added a 1Up-USA rack. The rack is about the beefiest, most awesome piece of kit I have ever seen. Will be the last rack I ever buy.


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

Vto2.0 said:


> Wow that's pretty dope, I think i will try that on my buddies bike who can't seem to get it to set up tubeless, thanks for the update bro
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


No problem, hope I can help. I used two wraps of foam and then a split tube over that...then 4 ounces of stans. Fat B Nimble 4" tire.


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

*New Carbon Beargrease 2016*

It's been a spell since I have posted on this forum .. like three years ago when I bought a 2014 Pugs which I am keeping. It's set up with a rack to haul groceries home year around and for other in town errands. The BG is for fun, hitting trails and rides with friends. The plan is to keep it as light as possible. This bike is so much fun and I just got lucky landing it after finding out how difficult it presently is to find a Salsa fat bike new anywhere. I got a sweet deal with a huge discount and another $100 knocked off when I spotted a paint blemish ( touched up with Testors paint)


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

kris7047th said:


> It's been a spell since I have posted on this forum .. like three years ago when I bought a 2014 Pugs which I am keeping. It's set up with a rack to haul groceries home year around and for other in town errands. The BG is for fun, hitting trails and rides with friends. The plan is to keep it as light as possible. This bike is so much fun and I just got lucky landing it after finding out how difficult it presently is to find a Salsa fat bike new anywhere. I got a sweet deal with a huge discount and another $100 knocked off when I spotted a paint blemish ( touched up with Testors paint)
> 
> View attachment 1118787
> 
> ...


Sweet bike, I have the same bike that I got on a sale at my LBS, what's it currently weighing?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

Pack66 said:


> No problem, hope I can help. I used two wraps of foam and then a split tube over that...then 4 ounces of stans. Fat B Nimble 4" tire.


What size tube did you use for the split? Some people use 24inch and I've heard of some using 20inch tubes, thanks again for the help.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

I haven't weighed it. I normally need a small frame but I am on the cusp because of my inseam at 31.5" and I am only 5'5". I was told by a friend who works at a bike shop, also a Salsa dealer that the medium frame might work for me. I checked the online options and found my bike at a Salsa dealer only 1/2 hour drive from me. Turned out because of the shorter top tube the medium was a perfect fit. The store rep agreed saying with the small frame I would have to have my seat up too high. 
I got this bike for $1900


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

I haven't weighed it. I normally need a small frame but I am on the cusp because of my inseam at 31.5" and I am only 5'5". I was told by a friend who works at a bike shop, also a Salsa dealer that the medium frame might work for me. I checked the online options and found my bike at a Salsa dealer only 1/2 hour drive from me. Turned out because of the shorter top tube the medium was a perfect fit. The store rep agreed saying with the small frame I would have to have my seat up too high. 
I got this bike for $1900 
QUOTE=Vto2.0;13019520]Sweet bike, I have the same bike that I got on a sale at my LBS, what's it currently weighing?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

kris7047th said:


> I haven't weighed it. I normally need a small frame but I am on the cusp because of my inseam at 31.5" and I am only 5'5". I was told by a friend who works at a bike shop, also a Salsa dealer that the medium frame might work for me. I checked the online options and found my bike at a Salsa dealer only 1/2 hour drive from me. Turned out because of the shorter top tube the medium was a perfect fit. The store rep agreed saying with the small frame I would have to have my seat up too high.
> I got this bike for $1900
> QUOTE=Vto2.0;13019520]Sweet bike, I have the same bike that I got on a sale at my LBS, what's it currently weighing?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]
That's a sweet deal, I got a similar deal on mine, paid $1800 and got 20% back for every $100 in store credit, so I'll have pics of my latest purchase by Friday. I know the new BG is $2k for the silver and black carbon but the brakes are no Bueno for me, but for sure a good and sexy bike

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

My bike MSRP'd at $2699 when it came out 2016, better components than the $2,000 2017's.

That's a sweet deal, I got a similar deal on mine, paid $1800 and got 20% back for every $100 in store credit, so I'll have pics of my latest purchase by Friday. I know the new BG is $2k for the silver and black carbon but the brakes are no Bueno for me, but for sure a good and sexy bike

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

anortherncrazy said:


> Van Helgas set up tubeless on some DT Swiss BR 710s. Digging this combo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the exact same tire and rim combo on my 9ZERO7 except when ice forces me to run dillingers. Could you share your tape method for tubeless success?
Thanks


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

Here's a pic of today's purchase, a set of 45Nrth Vanhelga, SLX brakes, Thompson face plate kit, I also have some fenders that I did not have on today.














Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cdn11 (Nov 18, 2009)

Looking good!! Does that fork have a Carbon steerer? If so, be careful with so many spacers under the stem.


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

cdn11 said:


> Looking good!! Does that fork have a Carbon steerer? If so, be careful with so many spacers under the stem.


Oh for sure about the spacers, good thing is the steer tube is not carbon so I'm safe, but I'll taking it down a bit, just gotta get a free more rides in before I cut it, thanks for the heads up 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Vto2.0 said:


> Here's a pic of today's purchase, a set of 45Nrth Vanhelga, SLX brakes, Thompson face plate kit, I also have some fenders that I did not have on today.
> View attachment 1119086
> View attachment 1119087
> 
> ...


Salsa goes shopping, film to follow, well pix anyway!


----------



## PhdPepper (Jun 7, 2016)

VTO, that's very purty!


----------



## endo_alley (May 28, 2013)

Gangsta!


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

Haha thanks guys, I'll snap some pics when I get the fenders on and out on the wild, I got two more small things planned for it

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## CarverS (Sep 28, 2015)

*Latest purchases*

Kuroshiro Enso 685 rims and Formula Cura brakes and discs.


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

CarverS said:


> Kuroshiro Enso 685 rims and Formula Cura brakes and discs.
> View attachment 1119230
> View attachment 1119231
> View attachment 1119232


BALLIN!!! Those look pretty dope man

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## CarverS (Sep 28, 2015)

Thx, man, forgot to mention the rims have also the lightest Hubs in the world from Tune. The whole bike changed so much in riding through this new setup, It's like I got a new bike. This week I got my new dropper too from Bikeyoke.


----------



## Phat Cactus (May 6, 2016)

Rogue Panda framebag for the ICT. I look forward to getting the water bladder, tools, snacks, and other crap off my back.


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

New Stem: more rise and shorter = better snow traction in powder and when on packed steeps. Also, less weight on front tire = fewer washouts. This setup keeps my weight back naturally. It may not seem like much, but it has made a big difference. Try it for yourself: When you need traction, sit up straight, extend your arms all the way and see the difference.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

FatLab Carbon Bootie Fat


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

FatLab 80 Tubeless wheel-set with 28 spokes. No tubeless tape required


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

EBG 18T said:


> FatLab 80 Tubeless wheel-set with 28 spokes. No tubeless tape required


Two things, I need a pic of the entire bike please, that thing looks good from the teaser. Also, how did you the them set up without tape? I have the same wheelset, I set them up tubeless, they leaked like crazy, holes, nipples and center weld and noone likes a leaky nipple

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Vto2.0 said:


> Two things, I need a pic of the entire bike please, that thing looks good from the teaser. Also, how did you the them set up without tape? I have the same wheelset, I set them up tubeless, they leaked like crazy, holes, nipples and center weld and noone likes a leaky nipple
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Seeing as these wheels haven't been released to the market yet, I am not sure how you got a set of the new 28H setups.

Unless you got my missing FedEx box...

I'll post more pics soon.


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

EBG 18T said:


> Seeing as these wheels haven't been released to the market yet, I am not sure how you got a set of the new 28H setups.
> 
> Unless you got my missing FedEx box...
> 
> I'll post more pics soon.


(Italian mob voice) Eyyyyyy I know a guy!!!

I missed the 28H part, so that would make sense. OK I'll wait for the pics

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Vto2.0 said:


> (Italian mob voice) Eyyyyyy I know a guy!!!
> 
> I missed the 28H part, so that would make sense. OK I'll wait for the pics
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


The new wheels will be available soon. I'm running them with Orange Seal & VeeRubber Tires


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

EBG 18T said:


> The new wheels will be available soon. I'm running them with Orange Seal & VeeRubber Tires


Comment deleted as I am under the influence of work

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

@ EBG-18T... @.o

@ Vto2.0... wrong viscosity.


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> @ EBG-18T... @.o
> 
> @ Vto2.0... wrong viscosity.


 because work and play never go good together without coffee 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Vto2.0 said:


> because work and play never go good together without coffee
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Man must have more than one coffee pot at the workplace. It's a failsafe. Maybe call fir Starbucks delivery?


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> @ EBG-18T... .


Lol. More stuff & pics to come.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

New wheels for the black Farley.










And the new Farley










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> New wheels for the black Farley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks pretty dope and that TRD in the back.....even more dope

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

EBG 18T said:


> Man must have more than one coffee pot at the workplace. It's a failsafe. Maybe call fir Starbucks delivery?


Vto ran outta needles.. :ihih:

Way2manybikes, firstly, you can never have 2many, secondly, my Yota has a nice patina and yours is just as shiny as that new bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Finished setting up a new Jones bar on the Better Half's 'Watchman' today. First ride on it, and she loves it.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Vto2.0 said:


> That looks pretty dope and that TRD in the back.....even more dope
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thank you I'm really looking forward to building it up. Hopefully I will have all the parts by next weekend.

Thanks for the compliments on the truck. It started life as a Limited and I've completed 90% of the TRD conversion. The Suspension is the last to go on and it's waiting patiently to get installed.



BansheeRune said:


> Vto ran outta needles.. :ihih:
> 
> Way2manybikes, firstly, you can never have 2many, secondly, my Yota has a nice patina and yours is just as shiny as that new bike! :thumbsup:


Did you say Patina. I'm a huge fan of Patina would love to see pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

deleted - combined above


----------



## Nev (Jan 30, 2004)

My first fatback. The new Corvus Fatback:


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Since buying my fatbike New Year's Eve I have been doing my part to stimulate the economy... 

Here are some of the bits... more stuff on order:

Enve HDH bars and a shorter stem:









A scorpion stand. This thing works really well on top of my motorcycle lift:









An absolute black oval chain ring:









Fox transfer post









Saddle number 6 - Phenom (thinking this might be the one! Had my seat bones measured and this fits pretty well)









A little ratchet for my backpack replacing the huge multi tool I have been carrying.. this thing works pretty well!









Picked up the tools needed to remove the cassettes so I can put them in the ultrasonic cleaner









And a bunch of other crap I can't remember 

Cheers.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 27, 2004)

Well, I just bought this and am trying fat biking. All the fat bikers I see are allways smiling, so that connected with me. Hoping if will be good cross training from
My trail running









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

crossracer, you'll get the same training benefit from riding 20 miles on a fatty that would require 60+ miles on a cross or road bike. Not to mention, the stress relief that a fatbike delivers is second to none. You're gonna, obviously have to get used to the ride and difference in its performance. Once you get past the fact that it consumes way more fuel and doesn't ride like a Porsche, more like a Jeep the fun times begin with conquering terrain that was not previously considered rideable. This is what puts the adventure in fatbiking. With the fatbike, it isn't always about speed, rather about terrain covered. 

Welcome to the fAt side!


----------



## exetersup (Jan 28, 2010)

*Axiom Fat Fenders*















Newish Fatboy getting Axiom fat rear and front fenders. It's finally snowing again in New Hampshire!


----------



## crossracer (Jun 27, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> crossracer, you'll get the same training benefit from riding 20 miles on a fatty that would require 60+ miles on a cross or road bike. Not to mention, the stress relief that a fatbike delivers is second to none. You're gonna, obviously have to get used to the ride and difference in its performance. Once you get past the fact that it consumes way more fuel and doesn't ride like a Porsche, more like a Jeep the fun times begin with conquering terrain that was not previously considered rideable. This is what puts the adventure in fatbiking. With the fatbike, it isn't always about speed, rather about terrain covered.
> 
> Welcome to the fAt side!


Yay that's what I'm hoping for


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

crossracer said:


> Yay that's what I'm hoping for


You're gonna develop an ear to ear grin with the fatty. Makes you into a silly 10 year old cause those huge tires bring ya back in time when you got your first bike.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Please don't Lauf at my new purchase....


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

Smithhammer said:


> Please don't Lauf at my new purchase....


are you in kansas? cause that was pretty corny!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

hamsterspam said:


> are you in kansas? cause that was pretty corny!


Ba-doom, tishhhh!!! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Carl H. (Nov 8, 2016)

Pictured - 
studded Dillinger 4 
Roswheel phone/snack bag
Revelate Tangle Alpine Camo
KS suspension dropper
Planet Bike Side Loader Aluminum Bottle Cage
Specialized Phenom gel
Yellow Chester pedals
Ibera rear rack with Virginia fender

not shown-
Ergon cork GP5
Absolute black 32t oval
29" wheel set with Knards for summer
White rolling Daryl wheel build pending for next winter


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Onyx hubs 150/177, Sunringle Duroc 50, Maxxis Minion 27.5 x 3.8:





















Yes, that is matched set of 27.5 x 3.8 Minions, the FBF came from the States, the FBR came from Australia. Worth the wait.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

hamsterspam said:


> are you in kansas? cause that was pretty corny!


Wrong state, extra corny is definitely Iowa!

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Giant dropper and bud&lou :thumbsup:


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

Smithhammer said:


> Please don't Lauf at my new purchase....


let me burn it with FLAME


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

First fatbike:


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

LOVE the purple color !



evasive said:


> First fatbike:
> 
> View attachment 1120386


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

New hoops










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Fresh DüDü.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

fresh clicks!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

hamsterspam said:


> fresh clicks!


_ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!_

Comin' at ya like a buzzsaw!


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

Smithhammer said:


> _ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!_
> 
> Comin' at ya like a buzzsaw!


hear me parking lot peasants and fear my mighty disposable income kung-fu!


----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

Watchman! First Fat Bike! Lots of Fun!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Lookin good,Carve!!


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

hamsterspam said:


> hear me parking lot peasants and fear my mighty disposable income kung-fu!


real master race using only ONYXrp


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

I guess is a purchase, so I got some vinyl and added that to my front fender, still debating if the rear will be covered in full, half or same as the front, ideas?




















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Woot!








...blows the blue Schwalbe one out of the water, lol.

*edit* uh...wow. I could have taken a clearer picture...or you know...looked at the picture before uploading!


----------



## grimacetimus (Dec 16, 2016)

After my last ride (longest thus far), my thumbs & palms were achy & throbbing a bit. I've toyed around with getting an Origin8 Batwing or Jones loop, but I figured I'd try some Ergon GP3s first.

So far so good...They feel awesome. I had to move my brake levers to the outside of my shifters to make it all feel comfy / accessible again.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Grimace, you can roll the bar fore and aft as well to get a minor angle change.


----------



## grimacetimus (Dec 16, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Grimace, you can roll the bar fore and aft as well to get a minor angle change.


Hey Banshee, I did look at look at rolling the bars; however, in their current position, I seem to be getting the maximum back-sweep (9-deg on my FSA SL-K carbon bars). Any adjustments would net me the reverse.

I nearly pulled the trigger on a Jones H-bar loop but 45-deg is just way too much for the kind of riding I'm doing (and I don't see bikepacking in my future ...note the pop-up camper in the pic above  ).

My wrist / thumb soreness is the same kind of pain I get when I have to write too much with a pen. Definitely a 21st-century problem ...I correspond and work on a keyboard for 12+ hours a day. So, my issues a pretty minor ...no injuries or chronic issues with my hands / wrists / forearms (that'd be my ankles...which seem to be fine...as long as I stay away from clipless  ). Al that being said, if the GP3's don't quell the issue, I'll probably try the Origin8 Batwing. At 25-deg backsweep, they're not quite as radical as the Jones.

Time will tell.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

A few degrees makes a huge difference. I had to play with my bars several times before I got em where it worked out.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Pretty much everything except wheels, seatpost, seat, and bars.


----------



## endo_alley (May 28, 2013)

Happy Trails Cap'n.


----------



## tartis99 (Oct 27, 2015)

Farley 5 1x11 conversion. New bars too.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

Welp finished up the rear fender, didn't want to be like the rest so this vinyl wrap helped.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Those are awesome! Where'd you find that vynil wrap and do they have orange camo?

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

RAKC Ind said:


> Those are awesome! Where'd you find that vynil wrap and do they have orange camo?
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Thanks Rakc, I got it off amazon, here's a link for the ones I grabbed but in burnt orange for you. The buttons are tricky, so if you have buttons like my fenders, you will want to press them on the back of the vinyl, cut it, then lay it on, way easier and less cuss words, lol

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01NCT6WGV/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Vto2.0 said:


> Thanks Rakc, I got it off amazon, here's a link for the ones I grabbed but in burnt orange for you. The buttons are tricky, so if you have buttons like my fenders, you will want to press them on the back of the vinyl, cut it, then lay it on, way easier and less cuss words, lol
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01NCT6WGV/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Do you think you could make chain-stay protectors with this stuff?
Mole


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

Not sure how much I would recommend it, you'd have to wrap it quite a bit, it's vinyl that can be stretched so the material might hold if you double up or triple it 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Vto2.0 said:


> Not sure how much I would recommend it, you'd have to wrap it quite a bit, it's vinyl that can be stretched so the material might hold if you double up or triple it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks! I may have to try it.
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I have basic homemade fenders on my fat bike and about to make a set for my b+. Really simple to wrap a flat piece of plastic thankfully.

@ Mole:. If that doesn't work my favorite stay protection is either gorilla clear tape or 3M bra tape. Thick enough to hold up rather well. Did for 4yrs on my 29er on first application. Though not near as cool as vinyl wrap but if you want another idea.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## blekenbleu (Aug 17, 2016)

*99 cent headcam strap*

It works very well, particularly for the price:
Promotion ! Head Strap Mount Belt for Hero 3+ 3 2 1 with Anti-slide Glue | eBay

Included half hinge had to be ground, filed, drilled and shimmed to work with corresponding half hinge for my action camera mount.







Hinge pin was not provided; 10-32 screw works.

Rotated strap 90 degrees to position camera beside head


----------



## Terry66 (Sep 27, 2009)

Picked up a set of Spank handlebars in blue for my Fatboy.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Fresh rubber. Bombolonis!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beasley (Feb 25, 2017)

Picked up a NOS 2015 Salsa Mukluk 2. A bit of a step up from a walgoose 27.5+:


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

New saddle! I've been wanting a good one for awhile now and the volt that came on my bike just hasn't been copacetic with my butt...Thusly I finally caved and pulled the trigger on a Brooks B17.

Now I just need to spend a month or so breaking it in! :thumbsup:


----------



## Franklee90 (Feb 11, 2017)

How many rivets did you use


----------



## Franklee90 (Feb 11, 2017)

*Looking for some good fat bike fenders*



utabintarbo said:


> Finally got the fenders in place...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how many rivets did you use to make those


----------



## kidd (Apr 16, 2006)

*Fat B*

Got some fat b's. Could use a little more aggressive tire on the front. These roll really well and brought the weight to just under 26lbs. without sealant


----------



## kelbo (May 13, 2014)

I wanted a downtown/park/whatever bike. Something fun to ride with the kiddos. So this followed me home today. I am beyond ecstatic! Can't wait to ride it.

2017 SE Fat Ripper


----------



## SkyPunK (Feb 26, 2017)

my first fattie!! cant wait to get her top (opops) tubeless. she is at 33.4 lbs out of the box. gonna slowly lighten her up a bit.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

kelbo said:


> I wanted a downtown/park/whatever bike. Something fun to ride with the kiddos. So this followed me home today. I am beyond ecstatic! Can't wait to ride it.
> 
> 2017 SE Fat Ripper


I love the look of the fat ripper.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

bought this seat, and handlebar for my farley


----------



## Phat Cactus (May 6, 2016)

I stuck a 100mm Bluto on the ICT. I figure I'm going to want a little squish in the front when warm weather and a 29+ wheelset come along.


----------



## DomDP (Feb 17, 2017)

akacoke said:


> bought this seat, and handlebar for my farley


Saddle looks great! Where did you get it?


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

DomDP said:


> Saddle looks great! Where did you get it?


https://www.TAKEAHIKESHOP.com/ FIVESTAR COUPON CODE FOR $5 OFF, I PAID $28.99 SHIPPED


----------



## DomDP (Feb 17, 2017)

akacoke said:


> https://www.TAKEAHIKESHOP.com/ FIVESTAR COUPON CODE FOR $5 OFF, I PAID $28.99 SHIPPED


awesome thanks!


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*chromag!*

Carbon Fubars 780mm, Ranger stem, and Trailmaster saddle :thumbsup:


----------



## Labs (Oct 7, 2016)

Phat Cactus said:


> I stuck a 100mm Bluto on the ICT. I figure I'm going to want a little squish in the front when warm weather and a 29+ wheelset come along.
> View attachment 1125813


Sorry if this is a dumb, noobie question but how will your new 29+ wheels fit in with the Bluto?? thanks


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Bluto for my Farley 7......and switched to summer 29+ mode


----------



## Branner (May 28, 2015)

OK, ready for summer! 
Wren fork
65mm tubeless rims w/4.4 Jumbo Jims
Wren carbon bars & Stem


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

New higher riser bars, helmet, air gage,water bottle,chain stay protector, and wash with detail. the wash and detail sucked !


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*Ambush - cooler heads prevail!*

New Spec Ambush helmet for summer, light and very comfortable with lots of vents. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Bought my Pug some Ice Cream.........

It appears to have made it FATTER !


----------



## pOrk (Jan 16, 2015)

Bought a 250 dollar band aid for my carbon beargrease. First ride this morning was a 20-mile romp with a solid 2 miles of real rocky terrain... still solid.

A rock poked a hole in my chainstay after i fell iff a mountain.

View attachment 1135753


----------



## Azwanderer (Apr 22, 2017)

*New platforms*

View attachment 1136128


View attachment 1136127


Lots more grip than stock :thumbsup:


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

Surly bud and lou, xt cassette, valves and orange seal.. and of course, my nextie tri spoke.. was delivered today and i installed it right away.. so far 14 miles road, will hit the trails this weekend..


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Looks great! I'm jealous.


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

kelbo said:


> I wanted a downtown/park/whatever bike. Something fun to ride with the kiddos. So this followed me home today. I am beyond ecstatic! Can't wait to ride it.
> 
> 2017 SE Fat Ripper


HOLY CRAP WHY DIDN'T I SEE THIS SOONER!!??? Pure awesome


----------



## PhdPepper (Jun 7, 2016)

Yep this is Sir Fatsalot, my new Growler Mr Big Stuff. 
(I know, posted in a couple other forums, but this pic is new at least )
Also added Raceface pedals, Ergon GP2 grips, and picked up a 14L Jack Wolfskin backpack that's perfect for the trail and carrying my Lezyne pump!


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

^^^ daaammn. talk about tire grip..


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

Branner said:


> OK, ready for summer!
> Wren fork
> 65mm tubeless rims w/4.4 Jumbo Jims
> Wren carbon bars & Stem


How do you like that Wren stem? I know it is crazy light at about 75 g, but I'm just a bit concerned about impending dental work if it fails.


----------



## Schultz66 (Oct 27, 2016)

The 80's BMX kid in me LOVES these!

View attachment 1138586
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Branner (May 28, 2015)

Balto: I'm 99% certain I do not ride the type of trails most in this forum are fortunate to have access to. No extreme jumps, drop offs or stuff like that. I use my bike for everything; riding to get ice cream with the kids, commuting to work and mountain bike riding. The type of trails where I am are singletrack with great climbs and flowy decents. Nothing too extreme. Oh, and I'm *at best* an intermediate rider (but trying to improve!). So, for what I see, the stem is great. Hope that helped!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

kelbo said:


> I wanted a downtown/park/whatever bike. Something fun to ride with the kiddos. So this followed me home today. I am beyond ecstatic! Can't wait to ride it.
> 
> 2017 SE Fat Ripper


That is an awesome rail the street ripper. The video on SE's website is a good showcase of it, indeed! 
I'd hafta get that out for the daily dose of manuals, without a doubt.


----------



## Upland3 (Apr 26, 2017)

*Salsa Blackborow build*

Recently bought a Salsa Blackborow frameset. Here is my build so far.....
I just got my XT shifter/derailleur in the mail so once those are installed all I have left is to cut the steerer and I'm done.


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

So, yeah, lots of new fatbike stuffs. Basically doing a whole new buildout now that I sold my Mukluk and picked up a Beargrease carbon:



















































:thumbsup:


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Great looking build Brewer, the WiseCracker is a nice touch!


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

Fat-in-Fundy said:


> Great looking build Brewer, the WiseCracker is a nice touch!


Thanks, I use that thing more than I ever thought I would. BTW, Brown Santa brought some rad Oveja Negra stuff today as well:









Fits 4 beers neat AF.


----------



## weisoseis (Apr 10, 2016)

Jones H bar

I just rode them for a few miles, and coming from straight bars with a slight sweep, the jones bar has the perfect sweep for me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

Build complete. Freakishly light and stiff. Rides like a rocket compared to the old Mukluk...


























































Happy camper here... :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

Big O fenders.
A friend sent these and said "see if you can use them".
This rig is for sale (Denver Craigslist) so I threw them on.

Nice fenders, support brackets could have been better (front and back should bend out to clear brakes and had to make spacers for front) but, good enough.

Full carbon fenders are on my "to-do" list.

JM


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

baltobrewer wow very light indeed.must be nice ! I only need to shed about 8 pounds off my scott fatty to get that result.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

It's upgrade time !!


----------



## Tomo51 (Aug 9, 2017)

Picked up this little beauty for a fraction of the price of a Go Pro and its pretty good too..









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Eventually I want to give bike packing a go, so I picked up a Porcelain Rocket Vera seat pack and MCA Handlebar system on the front (though I still need to get a dry bag for it!) I also picked up some round and flat bar and built bottle cage rack off the front fork that attaches to the bike using the fender mounts.

I completely forgot how liberating riding without a backpack is!


----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

Just picked up this new custom half bag, to carry a few more things as the weather changes. Also studded the Wazia"s (not pictured). Starting to look forward to fall and winter...


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

*Otso Voytek*

Got the upgrade bug and replaced my Fatboy with the Otso Voytek! Only ridden it on the B+ setup while I get my fat rear wheel reworked, but man it's a rocket ship. Love it so far.


----------



## Tomo51 (Aug 9, 2017)

Ordered some Mucky Nutz mud guards. Super quick delivery and easy to install









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Log Home (Jul 15, 2017)

BIGFAT29 said:


> New higher riser bars, helmet, air gage,water bottle,chain stay protector, and wash with detail. the wash and detail sucked !


Sweet Bike !


----------



## mr_manny (May 15, 2016)

Tomo51 said:


> Picked up this little beauty for a fraction of the price of a Go Pro and its pretty good too..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reviews and Video quality look good...also interested in getting one.
Any Biking Footage yet?


----------



## Tomo51 (Aug 9, 2017)

mr_manny said:


> Reviews and Video quality look good...also interested in getting one.
> Any Biking Footage yet?


Hi Manny!
I do have some footage but not managed to upload it yet. i'll get things sorted over the next day or so and let you know. i'm still happy with it mate.


----------



## GrowlerBikes (Oct 16, 2016)

*2018 Growler Pale Ale Limited Edition Fat Bike*

Here it is! Our newest Growler Performance Bike.

2018 GROWLER PALE ALE LIMITED EDITION FAT BIKE SERIES! Winter is coming....

The Limited Edition Growler Pale Ale inspires adventures. The expedition-ready Pale Ale capitalizes on all the geometry of the Growler Mr. Big Stuff, but does so in lightweight, 6000-series aluminum frame. Up mountains, down glaciers, and across deserts: the Growler Pale Ale Limited Edition Fat Bike Series is ready for action.

Preorder Here - Quantities Limited


----------



## Nefariousd (May 1, 2015)

I'm confused Growler | Rocky Mountain Bicycles


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

GrowlerBikes said:


> Here it is! Our newest Growler Performance Bike.
> 
> 2018 GROWLER PALE ALE LIMITED EDITION FAT BIKE SERIES! Winter is coming....
> 
> ...


Wrong thread Growler, this about newly purchases items, not a place for you to advertise. You can do that in your own thread.


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*Brazed up a new cage for peppa*

In case i come across some bland chicken wings on the trail. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bro_dude (Oct 3, 2017)

Pretty much new everything.
except the seat 









2017 Canyon Dude CF 9.0


----------



## Mr Horse (Jul 14, 2011)

Bro_dude said:


> Pretty much new everything.
> except the seat
> 
> View attachment 1165234
> ...


Where did you get that fender from?


----------



## Bro_dude (Oct 3, 2017)

Mr Horse said:


> Where did you get that fender from?


Its a mudhugger for 29ers. Shortened by a couple of inches


----------



## VitaliT (Jan 17, 2015)

Plywood box to keep all my fat bike specific small parts in one place.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

New sneakers for this Winter, really like the look of these guys, can't wait for the snow to fly.
Studded them myself and saved some cash but it's not much fun


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

Fat-in-Fundy said:


> New sneakers for this Winter, really like the look of these guys, can't wait for the snow to fly.
> Studded them myself and saved some cash but it's not much fun


You didnt happen to weigh those did you? I am considering selling D5's with studs and getting these.
PS Nice back yard!


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

wjh said:


> You didnt happen to weigh those did you? I am considering selling D5's with studs and getting these.
> PS Nice back yard!


Thanks, yes it's nice to have a few trees in the yard 
I didn't bother to weigh them but a picture in another thread showed them at 1395 without studs.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Sinewave Beacon


----------



## Dilligaff (Nov 19, 2015)

wjh said:


> You didnt happen to weigh those did you? I am considering selling D5's with studs and getting these.
> PS Nice back yard!


I just weighed mine, unstudded:
Wrathchild 1: 1,490g
Wrathchild 2: 1,370g

10 of the original 45NRTH concave studs: 2.8g
10 of the new 45 NRTH XL studs: 3.8g
10 of the authentic grip studs: 6.7g

Wrathchild takes 224 studs: add 85g for XL studs
Dillinger 5 takes 258 studs: add 72g for concave regular studs.

My wife is keeping the Dillinger 5's and I'm looking forward to the Wrathchilds.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

New ring thing and pedally bits.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Lookin good, Smithhammer! Color is fun stuff...


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

My new 2017 cannondale fat caad 1 got green rim strips , green straitline seat post collar , green cage bolts , green kmc superlight chain and deity skyline riser bar.the graphics on this bike are green but the camera cant pick it up so it looks like they are yellow.


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

BIGFAT29 said:


> ... green cage bolts ...


That's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

The bolts make the bike 10 x faster and they made the bike 6 pounds lighter ! LOL !!


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

BIGFAT29 said:


> My new 2017 cannondale fat caad 1 got green rim strips , green straitline seat post collar , green cage bolts , green kmc superlight chain and deity skyline riser bar.the graphics on this bike are green but the camera cant pick it up so it looks like they are yellow.


Looking good, wish I could find a neo chrome chain for my fatty

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## masini (Jul 19, 2016)

First fat bike purchased this week! As I had a bunch of nice light parts sitting around and a tight budget on this, I ended up with a Beargrease NX1 and swapped out to XX1 shifter cassette and der, Magura MT8 brakes, ENVE bar and then a slew of RISK (I know, great name for this) Rainbow Ti bolts. I realize ti on a fat bike are like drops in the ocean but consider this - I pulled off over 100grams in reflector plastic! Another 70g in bolts - not bad! RISK has been great so far, quick to ship from China off of eBay - I had a bunch of leftover bolts from a road bike so I thought, why not!?!

I'm a roadie looking for winter miles in Iowa (I hate trainers) and til we get some snow this is hitting gravel roads here.

I love the way the rainbow ti bolts pull out the purple and orange in the galaxy print under the DT. I also found Duck Tape in a galaxy print at Hobby Lobby and it's also a perfect fit! Just finished the Tyvek tape for tubeless and hope to drop another pound or more on this.

Final weight savings will come with Leonardi Racing carbon bar and post and a Prologo carbon railed saddle. Same setup as my gravel bike. They're all friends of mine so I like to show off their stuff!























*Save**Save*​


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

masini said:


> First fat bike purchased this week! As I had a bunch of nice light parts sitting around and a tight budget on this, I ended up with a Beargrease NX1 and swapped out to XX1 shifter cassette and der, Magura MT8 brakes, ENVE bar and then a slew of RISK (I know, great name for this) Rainbow Ti bolts. I realize ti on a fat bike are like drops in the ocean but consider this - I pulled off over 100grams in reflector plastic! Another 70g in bolts - not bad! RISK has been great so far, quick to ship from China off of eBay - I had a bunch of leftover bolts from a road bike so I thought, why not!?!
> 
> I'm a roadie looking for winter miles in Iowa (I hate trainers) and til we get some snow this is hitting gravel roads here.
> 
> ...


That looks ****ing awesome!!!


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*Bucksaw*

Finally found a use for the odd looking FD mount on the Bucksaw, mrp Decapitator bottle opener :thumbsup:
Always hated the look of it hanging out there, now it has a purpose!

Added a OneUp Bash Guide as well, I like it when Christmas comes early


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

HELP

Quick poll for everyone here. Looking for a new wheelset, would one for all year round. I've had 26 fat and currently have 29+. After selling all my wheels but the 29+, I'm debating getting another 26 fat or 27.5 fat. Any feedback? Either way I go, would be HED aluminum that I would go with. Thanks for the feedback. 

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

TiCycles x Paul Comp. Colab: Ti and Handsome replaces the Ritchey Carbon seat stick.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

My farley 9.6 is getting more carbon via xmas present from my wife.


----------



## jpaa (Oct 2, 2014)

- Nextie Black Eagle II 27.5''/65mm wheelset & Bontrager Gnarwhal spike tires 27.5/4.5''








- I9 hubs








- Specialized Power Saddle








- Dark Force -reflective sticker in the fork


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

Picked it a set of HED BAD 80mm with velocity fat hubs, 6 paw hub and they feel really good for the money. Threw on some cake eaters 26x4.6 studded, because..... Fatbike. Now let's rip these trails. I ride Eagle and did I mention that they matched the nips to the bike, Whaaaaaaaaaaaa









Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## STAGER1 (Sep 23, 2017)

Wtb speed comp seat. My a*s still killing me after months of riding. Also got some race face Chester pedals to cold to go outside and take picture they already on my bike.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

Just a few cockpit changes, dropped the bar ends and added some TOGS and Ergon grips. We’ll see how I like them on a real climb, but in the neighborhood they feel pretty good. Also, added a Lauf to the wife’s Fatboy.


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

*2018 Specialized fatboy base upgrades*

Just bought another fat bike the 18 fatboy base.the 18 base model now has threaded bb! , sram hyd brakes and a raceface crank.a m5 aluminum frame with carbon fork and new specialized hed type aluminum wheels.bought it on sale for 1500.00 bucks ! retails for 1800.00 stock weight 31 lbs with upgrades just under 28.5 lbs with tubes. new stuff schwalbe 26 x 4.8 liteskin tires,schwalbe light presta tubes,prologo zero saddle,xpedo spry pedals,ritchey wcs trail seatpost,ritchey trail stem,funn fatboy supreme riser bars,kore grips,straitline seatpost clamp and minoura water bottle cage.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

I noticed a crack in my old seat post, so I picked up a Next to replace it. While I was at it I added a new SQ Labs 611 for my fat ass.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

MAJOR transformation of my 2015 *PURPLE* 9:zero:7 Whiteout. When I first built it up in early 2016, it became my 26 pound fully-rigid Cat1 XC singlespeed racing steed, wherein I was able to win the 2016 XC Cat1 singlespeed race series overall:














Started riding it regularly on the local Soquel Demonstration Forest Flow Trail in late 2017, and fell in love with it's nimble and precise handling, and being able to huck jumps, carve flowy berms, and get through relatively rough transitions. And in April 2018 when the local Cunningham Bike Park opened up, I suddenly realized I love hitting jumps on the bike as well.

Well&#8230;&#8230;

Two weeks ago I decided it was time to turn into a trail eating machine:

• Away with the lightweight 9:zero:7 carbon fork, replaced with a 120mm Rockshox Bluto
• Away with the Avid BB7 mechanicals, replaced with dual-piston TRP Spyke mechanicals
• Replaced 65mm stem with a 35mm stem
• Replaced 760mm wide mostly-flat bar to a 780mm wide with some noticeable sweep and rise
• Swapped out 30x18 singlespeed setup for a 32x11-40 geared setup
• Tilted a couple degrees and moved the seat forward 15mm
• First time in over 30 years, I am riding platforms (have been clipped in since mid 1980s)

So, obviously the bike has porked up a bit, going from 26 pounds to 32 pounds, but the slackness of the front end makes up for the fatassedness on the descents.

Holy sh¡t this bike is TRANSFORMED!!! So far I have ridden it 45 miles (in three rides) on my local technical rock garden and switchbacky trails (Stile Ranch Trail and Rocky Ridge Trail at Santa Teresa County Park in San Jose, CA), and oh my; what used to be fast on my hardtail and full-suspension 29er is not fast anymore. On the climbs I am _only_ a few seconds slower, and on the descents I am finally keeping up within the top 100 leaderboard with the guys riding 160mm full-suspension trail/enduro bikes. Sure, it's all about the rider, but my confidence has been boosted with this setup immensely! Next logical step is to get a dropper post for the descents.

Here it is, the "new and improved" 9:zero:7 *PURPLE* fatfukk:


----------



## Morcegolas (Sep 11, 2016)

Today I replaced the old white rim strips to orange.
It matches my Fatty!


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Hopefully this is my final version of chainring/cassette set up :skep:

Changed to 11 speed with a Sunrace MX8000 11-50, 32 oval chainring and SLX GS derailleur.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*Eagle for the Bucksaw*

GX Eagle for the Bucksaw, nice to have that 50T on the climbs!
NextR bars for the Ithaqua.


----------



## mr_manny (May 15, 2016)

baltobrewer said:


> Build complete. Freakishly light and stiff. Rides like a rocket compared to the old Mukluk...
> 
> View attachment 1142754
> 
> ...


I bet...my pugsley weights 33lbs.

Soooo Jelly


----------



## Scooby609 (Jul 21, 2018)

Got some bike swag for birthday a few days ago ...


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*New wheels for the Ithaqua*

Hubs have arrived! JJ's are in the shop and MOBD rims are supposed to arrive tomorrow, can't wait to get them built up!


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*My Other Brother Darryl*

Had a hard time deciding on a rim as I was tempted to try BFat or 29+ for the Summer but ended up ordering the Surly MOBD's as I already have too many 26" tires and wanted to run this wheel-set in the Winter as well. Given the cost of building FAT wheels in Canada I could only afford to do it once! :madman:

Very happy with them so far as they're fairly light (710g) but seem solidly built, best of all was the ease of setting them up tubeless! They were easy to tape and the bead set at 10 psi, they held air without sealant and were easy to inflate with just a floor pump, no compressor needed.

Read about them on this forum and they always seemed to get great reviews, so far they don't disappoint!


----------



## MTBALASKA1 (Oct 3, 2019)

Deleted


----------

